# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Junio 2012, juicio final, segundo acto... +



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

segundo acto, escena primera...

La fiesta llega a su fin y Romeo se para afuera de la casa de los Capuleto, mirando con adoración hacia el balcón de la ventana de Julieta, hasta que la gorda de la asistenta le deja caer un tiesto en plena cara.

Ah, no que esa es otra... 

Juicio final, segundo acto, escena primera: a la espera de Grecia...

Venimos de aquí.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Como os gusta abrir hilo del ibex...

si calopez te va a tirar el foro igual ::


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

Viele Grüße


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Pues la verdad es que no, pero si tiene que ser, tiene que ser. El roñas de Calopez no le da más aire al foro ni de casualidad.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Jun 2012)

Me mudo, me suscribo, le lanzo las 5 estrellas y ya de paso me traigo el último mensaje del otro hilo, para que no se pierda:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hale, hasta mañana.

PD: Si la primera parte es el planteamiento, y aún queda nudo y desenlace... madre la que nos espera este mes... ::

PD2: Ah, ya veo por donde van mal las cosas en esta segunda parte... Atman, olvidó poner lo de "Hilo Mítico"


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Hay que conseguir la atención al nuevo hilo...
.
.
.









.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

OMG!!!! Página inicial! 

</******><no******></no******>


----------



## Malafollá (12 Jun 2012)

suscribo y 5 estrellas


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

AMADEUS:







Ejemplo de dilatación en el segundo impulso. Un precio que sigue con buena cara a pesar de la fuerte resistencia que está haciendo en los 15,80. Se ven los objetivos que había comentado anteriormente, en los 16,25 y los 17,20.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

Ey, otra vez se han dejado lo de hilo mítico


----------



## Sealand (12 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Viele Grüße



Mmmmm holz vor der Hütte


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



No sé ahora mismo, pero para mí Andorra es un coñazo. Por el sitio, por el ambiente y hasta por la gente. Hasta me olía mal, fíjese usted. Le hablo de hace más de 5 años. Pero supongo que lejos de mejorar... habrá empeorado. Ahora si se trata de hacer pasta, a veces uno tiene que hacer sacrificios...


----------



## aksarben (12 Jun 2012)

Pasamos de 1 hilo genérico, a 1 por trimestre. De ahí a uno por mes. Y vamos camino de 1 por semana :: . Qué grandes, cojona.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Amigos, soy de Madrid y tengo trabajo aquí, bastante fijo y seguro, si eso se puede decir en este país.
> 
> Me ofrecen un trabajo con muy buenas perspectivas en Andorra. ¿Os plantearías ir allí a trabajar? ¿Qué tal es Andorra para trabajar/vivir?
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Conozco un par de casos (finanzas, bancos [Sabadell]) que se han ido allí. La verdad es que es irse a un pueblo pequeño, sin vida nocturna. Depende del ritmo de vida que lleves, pero es la antítesis a Madrid. 
Personalmente si la mejora profesional es significativa yo me cambiaba.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Pasamos de 1 hilo genérico, a 1 por trimestre. De ahí a uno por mes. Y vamos camino de 1 por semana :: . Qué grandes, cojona.



Un éxito

Vamos a sacar acciones del hilo a este paso y nos forramos...

(A los trolles le vamos a colocar preferentes :


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

DISASTER: ITALY GETS DEMOLISHED, SPAIN FALLS, AND YIELDS SURGE AFTER BAILOUT - Business Insider

La foto me recordó instantaneamente al hilo y a Bertok.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ey, otra vez se han dejado lo de hilo mítico



intentamos hablarlo con moderación?


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Conozco un par de casos (finanzas, bancos [Sabadell]) que se han ido allí. La verdad es que es irse a un pueblo pequeño, *sin vida nocturna*. Depende del ritmo de vida que lleves, pero es la antítesis a Madrid.
> Personalmente si la mejora profesional es significativa yo me cambiaba.



Ahí, ahí, esas prioridades que queden bien claras :XX:


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no, pero si tiene que ser, tiene que ser. El *roñas* de Calopez no le da más aire al foro ni de casualidad.





atman dijo:


> intentamos hablarlo con moderación?



Si, que se pase Calopez por aquì:Baile:




Ya, ya se que es cariñoso


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Joder, yo venga a postear en el otro hilo y ustedes consumiendo MB aquí.

Pole!


----------



## Lastrade (12 Jun 2012)

Venga va.
Y la prima de riesgo la pongo yo...


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Pro Shares VIX Shorterm. El viernes perdió claramente el nivel relevante de 40 y hoy lo ha deshecho de nuevo hacia arriba. Tiene que haber hecho mucho daño porque además es un subyacente en el que quien invierte tiene que asumir stops amplios ya que es muy volátil en el intradía. De hecho, hoy ha subido un 8%, ahí es nada.

Si le da por subir hasta los 50 (resistencia mítica) entonces es sinónimo de que el SP lo va a pasar mal. Si le da por superar esos 50 entonces el SP se irá por la cadena bastante abajo. A ver qué depara.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Lastrade dijo:


> Venga va.
> Y la prima de riesgo la pongo yo...



Llegado a un nivel, la prima no hay quien la levante y supone la perdición del "primado". Aquí también se cumple. Qué sabio es el refranero español.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2012)

llego tarde ...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2012)

Lastrade dijo:


> Venga va.
> Y la prima de riesgo la pongo yo...




esos son los melones de una tía mía lo digo en serio (tiene que mandar hacer sujetadores especiales ) su marido debe de perderse por semejante montaña


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

El rebote del IBEX ha llegado al 38,2% del primer fibo. Milimétrico. ¿se conformará con ese nivel?. Entiendo que no porque viene de tener mucha bajada y se merece un rebote mayor .... al igual que decíamos lo mismo en el SP cuando subió sin parar hasta 1425.

Eso sí, están haciendo un lavado que es difícil de llevar ya que quien viene desde abajo tiene que soportar que las plusvis se evaporen o quienes están entrando tendrán que soportar un rojo intenso. Cuando se quiere dar un largo paseo al alza, se encargan de vaciar el autobus como cuando se llega al final de la línea. Son tan salvajes que puede que se atrevan a llevarlo más abajo de los 6300. Espero que no pero al tiempo .....


----------



## Nico (12 Jun 2012)

Aunque sin la posibilidad de seguir la bolsa (apenas si estoy en BKT sufriendo un poco) no puedo menos que pasar a saludar al hilo mítico en un momento MITICO.

Que el Señor nos pille confesados y que el camarada Bertok anuncie el inicio del asalto más temprano que tarde.

También quería insultar a un compañero nuevo, medio autista que se la pasa poniendo mensajes sin ton ni son y reporta a quienes le hacen observaciones pero, como no me acuerdo cómo es el nickname no voy a poder insultarlo.

En fin... los veré pronto. Mantengan la línea. Cuiden vuestros gintonics que pronto en los bares se los robarán al menor descuido !


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Buenas en el nuevo hilo.
Veremos a ver cuanto dura...


----------



## Abner (12 Jun 2012)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

A modo de resumen

De los análisis técnicos que se han posteado últimamente en el foro, los que más me han interesado son:


_ANHQV:_

IBEX PARA JUEVES 7 DE JUNIO (último comentario)  post2799
- Objetivo del canal que tiene: 6670
- Hasta que no supere 6685 está bajista (con objetivo aprox 5890)
*Posibilidades para jueves 7 de junio (último comentario)*:


 TEF  *Análisis 9 de Junio*

Enlace: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6515304-post3542.html 

-	Si supera el objetivo, 9,80. Largos (seguir) 
-	Si cae, objetivo 8,78.

 BBVA  *Análisis 11 de Junio*

Enlace: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535535-post4119.html

-	Cortos (por debajo de 4,90) o fuera.


SAN: 
- Si caemos entre 4,56-4,44 entramos (*si*, digo si caemos) con largos con stop en esos 4,44-4,42 y si después superamos esos 4,74-4,75 incrementamos largos. 
- Complementar con análisis del pirata (más abajo)

*Gamesa* *Ver post 2801*
- Se podría intentar largos en estos niveles con stop cercano en los 1,53 confirmados por encima de 1,66.


ENDESA Post2499
- NO ENTRAR HASTA 13 € 
- ENTRAR a partir de los 13€ con alcance entre 1,5-2 € a medio plazo
_(Va a costar enttrar en los 13, aunque si llega a 12,7-12,8 parece que llegará a los 13)_


Bankinter (Ver http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6505968-post3251.html )
- Esperar hasta ver si se frena en 2,20-2,10, 
- Por debajo de esos precios FUERA hasta los 1,5). 
- Se espera alcanzar esos niveles hacia el lunes-miércoles próximo.

Telecinco – Mediaset
- Posible ajuste alcista (próximo) antes de la caída definitiva
- Estrategia: entrar ahora con SL por debajo de 3,20
- Se espera: confirmación de doble suelo (puede llevarlo por encima de 4,50 –confirmación por encima de 3.90)

Mapfre, 
- Esperarla en la zona de 1,35-1,40 
- puede presentar una buena oportunidad de inversión a varias semanas si cumple el objetivo 
- (Janus): A largo plazo, hay que tener mucho cuidado con Mapfre.

Inditex, 
Si baja de 64 podemos irnos a la zona de 62,50 y luego a los 58,5. 


Abertis, 
si supera los 12,15-12,20 activariamos un doble suelo de buen recorrido. 


------------------------------------

Bertok:
- Los bancos, por ahora, ni tocarlos.
- Es posible que lleven dos días acumulando (quizá rebote a corto)


------------------------------------

Guybrush_Threepwood

IBERDROLA dos posibles caídas:
- Hasta 2,9
- Hasta 2,3

Thyssen
-	Soporte en 12€, 
-	Objetivo segundo bajista activado en 10,7€. 
-	De todas formas bajista y punto. No hay ni indicios de giro ni ná.

[Ibex] Post 1968

- Hay tres canales bajistas. 
- Objetivos bajistas 5650 a cp, 
- a más largo plazo 5150. 

[SAN] Post 2314

- Objetivo bajista hacia los 3.5€ . 
- le va a costar superar los 4,8€. 
- Si estuviera dentro, me saldría por ahí. 

-----------------------------------------------

Claca


*Gráfico para el IBEX* _(apunta posibilidad de rebote a corto plazo por encima de 7.000)_ *publicado el 7 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6507601-post3286.html

Para el IBEX: aquí http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535841-post4129.html *Publicado el 11 de junio*

Interesante análisis de IBEX, DAX, Bund... *publicado el 11 de junio*[/COLOR]

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6535655-post4125.html

--

*Gráfico para el DAX* _(apunta posibilidad de que todo sea un rebote)_ *publicado el 7 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6505700-post3240.html

--

DANONE 
- está para entrar ya. 
-	Problema: el SL está un 5% por debajo, (hacia los 48, incluso mejor hacia los 47)
-	Estrategia posible: entradita ligera y más adelante plantearse ampliar o no la posición.
-	Atención: Claca no va a seguir el valor.

-----------------------------------------------

Janus:
Post "especialmente comprometido" "Me voy a mojar..."




---------------------------
*


Las cosas a su cauce*

*Gráfico para el IBEX* _(primer objetivo para el rebote por encima de 7.100)_ *publicado el 8 de junio*

Enlace:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6511283-post3488.html

*


Sipanha*

*Gráfico para el SP500* _(dos gráficos: uno anual y otro con zoom para el rebote. Objetivo del rebote: entre 134x y 137x)_ *publicado el 8 de junio*

Enlace:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312999-habeis-visto-ibex-35-junio-2012-mes-del-juicio-final-351.html#post6512095





_
Nota: No intento ser exhaustivo (ha habido más análisis) y de otros miembros/as analistas/os.
Sólo recojo los que a mí, personalmente, me han interesado más.
Espero haber interpretado bien los análisis._


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Prometo actualizar y revisar el post 31 por completo en cuanto tenga tiempo


----------



## Lechu (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Prometo actualizar y revisar el post 31 por completo en cuanto tenga tiempo



Buenas

Buen trabajo señor durmiente

Lagarde afirma que hay que salvar al euro en menos de tres meses


Vozpópuli - Hacienda mete la subida del IVA, las gasolinas y los peajes en su plan B contra el déficit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pro Shares VIX Shorterm. El viernes perdió claramente el nivel relevante de 40 y hoy lo ha deshecho de nuevo hacia arriba. Tiene que haber hecho mucho daño porque además es un subyacente en el que quien invierte tiene que asumir stops amplios ya que es muy volátil en el intradía. De hecho, hoy ha subido un 8%, ahí es nada.
> 
> Si le da por subir hasta los 50 (resistencia mítica) entonces es sinónimo de que el SP lo va a pasar mal. Si le da por superar esos 50 entonces el SP se irá por la cadena bastante abajo. A ver qué depara.



el sp parece haber hecho un doble techo en 1335 con objetivo 1200. Este doble techo se activaría en 1268, donde se activaría un segundo bajista con el mismo objetivo.



Durmiente dijo:


> A modo de resumen
> 
> De los análisis técnicos que se han posteado últimamente en el foro, los que más me han interesado son:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (12 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



Lastrade dijo:


> Venga va.
> Y la prima de riesgo la pongo yo...



La prima de riesgo tiene el canal principal descendente, pero fíjense Uds. en el canal alcista del 'cameltoe' ::


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> el sp parece haber hecho un doble techo en 1335 con objetivo 1200. Este doble techo se activaría en 1268, donde se activaría un segundo bajista con el mismo objetivo.




_*Nota:*_ el término "_follar un soporte_" (o, en su caso, una resistencia) que utiliza el pirata, se puede encontrar en los apéndices de todos los manuales de análisis técnico. 
Viene comentado en la página 5 de estos apèndices, que se venden por separado, tras los términos "me cago en su padre", "estos son unos mangantes de mierda" y antes de la expresión "puto ibex, esto es un casino".


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> DISASTER: ITALY GETS DEMOLISHED, SPAIN FALLS, AND YIELDS SURGE AFTER BAILOUT - Business Insider
> 
> La foto me recordó instantaneamente al hilo y a Bertok.



Pooooole


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooole
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pooooole



La verdad, Bertok, es que me gusta la foto que pones por lo optimista y tranquilizadora que resulta.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)




----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Pillo Owned y retiro la firma

El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> La verdad, Bertok, es que me gusta la foto que pones por lo optimista y tranquilizadora que resulta.


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo Owned y retiro la firma




Y hasta consigue partir la madera en dos de una patada en los huevos !! 

Se lo merecía por intentar engañarnos :XX:


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Y hasta consigue *partir la madera en dos de una patada en los huevos !!
> *
> Se lo merecía por intentar engañarnos :XX:



Joder, ¡¡¡¡ es verdad !!!!!

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Y hasta consigue partir la madera en dos de una patada en los huevos !!
> 
> Se lo merecía por intentar engañarnos :XX:



Debo ser el único que ha sido capaz de seguir en la trinchera ::


----------



## The Hellion (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo Owned y retiro la firma
> 
> El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693



Reportado por difundir información maliciosa, por confabulación para alterar el precio de las cosas y por secuestro y detención ilegal de personal en una zanja fangosa. 

Y espera que venga la moderación interesada, que sus vais a cagar. ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pillo Owned y retiro la firma
> 
> El culibex tocará fondo el 12 de Junio de 2012 en el entorno de 5720 - 5693



No me sea nenaza! Si hay un índce planetario capaz de perder 800 puntos en un día, ese es nuestro putibex. Mántengalo con dos coj.ones hasta mañana ::


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Debo ser el único que ha sido capaz de seguir en la trinchera ::



No.
No eres el único.
Te lo digo yo (lo mió han sido mete-sacas rapiditos, los últimos, victoriosos)


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

No, no.... las maderas (son dos) siguen intactas.

Buenos días, me he sentido perturbado al ver la prima de riesgo y he recordado lo dulce que puede ser la muerte al retirar los stop loss que sujetan esa prima y sentir como una cálida avalancha se desploma sobre ti...... mmmmm que tiempos y que prima


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea nenaza! Si hay un índce planetario capaz de perder 800 puntos en un día, ese es nuestro putibex. Mántengalo con dos coj.ones hasta mañana ::



Ha sido el timing :fiufiu:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

.
BUENAS, pillo sitio y largo en el EuroStoxx 2.139.


Edit: Esto, hum, joder, entre que abro la posi y reviso las tetas del nuevo hilo +7, así da gusto tladeal.

Sigan, sigan, que parece que da buena suerte ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ha sido el timing :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Será cuando cause dolor, dolor extremo:baba:


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

De momento no deja hacer mucho... a ver si hace vuelta a canal principal y le endiñamos....


----------



## mutiko (12 Jun 2012)

Comandante, aqui otro soldado que no salio de la trinchera, aunque reconozco que fue una cobardia, que fue, como bien se ha demostrado, medianamente fundada, pero una cobardia al fin y al cabo, porque aunque poco, algo se podia haber hecho.

Para todo lo que quiera usia, ¡susordenes!


----------



## mutiko (12 Jun 2012)

Guanas...
+10


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2012)

Veamos si rebota...:







 Que pequeño sale, el jodido.


Buenos dias.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Veamos si rebota...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruptura primer nivel a la baja con volumen... primeros indicios de Guano ienso:


6376


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2012)

Volvió a rebotar exactamente en la ralla que dibujé.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Volvió a rebotar exactamente en la ralla que dibujé.



Estas hecho un Picasso de los mercados...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ruptura primer nivel a la baja con volumen... primeros indicios de Guano ienso:
> 
> 
> 6376



manguerazo????? ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Volvió a rebotar exactamente en la ralla que dibujé.



¿Puedes intentar ponerlo un poco más grande -y menos borroso-?
La verdad es qu eno veo nada....


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> manguerazo????? ienso:



¿Atrapagacelas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Puedes intentar ponerlo un poco más grande -y menos borroso-?
> La verdad es qu eno veo nada....



Cómprese un monitor de 27" como dios manda _onvre_!!!!
Deje la ginebra para después de las 10 am


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Atrapagacelas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Puedes intentar ponerlo un poco más grande -y menos borroso-?
> La verdad es qu eno veo nada....



En horario.






No consigo que se vea mejor. De todas formas lo romperá, así que ....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENAS, pillo sitio y largo en el EuroStoxx 2.139.
> 
> 
> ...




Done, +14, hoy ha costado menos que ayer:


20120612 09:02:04 FESX Jun12 M 1 2139.0
20120612 09:35:31 FESX Jun12 L -1 2153.0 




Ahora a mirar el IBEX, que está entretenido.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

Por juntar un poco los niveles de FranR con el análisis TECNICO  hemos rebotado en el fibo50% del movimiento 5990-6976 (6480 aprox). Si lo rompemos, el siguiente fibo, el fibo61,8% está sobre los 636x...

Saludos...


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Ya está ahí FranR , peleando con la línea azul

Edito: *rebotando* en la línea azul

Edito2: *perforando* la línea azul 

Joder es que se mueve más que todas las cosas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Buenas, muy nervioso veo al IBEX .... Es buena señal. No sé hacia dónde pero es buena señal :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)




----------



## gamba (12 Jun 2012)

Precioso doble pecho, digo doble techo en IBEX @ 1min. En mi limitada experiencia, es la unica figura chartista que funciona robustamente.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Debo ser el único que ha sido capaz de seguir en la trinchera ::


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Yo en lugar de salir de la trinchera... me voy a poner a cavar como un loco en cualquier momento...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Exclusiva.... nuevas fotos de jjj.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Por juntar un poco los niveles de FranR con el análisis TECNICO  hemos rebotado en el fibo50% del movimiento 5990-6976 (6480 aprox). Si lo rompemos, el siguiente fibo, el fibo61,8% está sobre los 636x...
> 
> Saludos...



.
LO que se ve ahora fácil (demasiado fácil) es que coinciden la MM50 y la MM200 horarias en el punto donde está el IBEX. Demasiadas coincidencias, porque son las cosas que miramos las gacelas.


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2012)

Vamos a por los 6600€


----------



## Lechu (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Debo ser el único que ha sido capaz de seguir en la trinchera ::



.


Yo ando por esta con liquidez total ,con paciencia todo llega.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya está ahí FranR , peleando con la línea azul
> 
> Edito: *rebotando* en la línea azul
> 
> ...



AMO A VE

las líneas azules son el canal principal de cotización...un poco de Por favo ::


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Jun 2012)

Saludos. Pillo sitio
¿No han pensado cambiar los títulos HVI35? (Por semanas, en vez de meses)
¡Que velocidad!


----------



## jjsuamar (12 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Yo ando por esta con liquidez total ,con paciencia todo llega.



Somos pocos, pero aún aguantamos en la trinchera :cook:. Aunque creo que como toque los 6300, meto una carga pequeña en TEF.ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2012)

Dividendos actualizados del Ibex35:

Ver archivo adjunto Dividendos.pdf


Saludos...


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Exclusiva.... nuevas fotos de jjj.



Mire usted que JJJ no sonríe ni aunque lo tenga agarrado por las zonas nobles...que soso es el jodio.::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Vamos a por los 6600€



De ganancias...? Enhorabuena: :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> AMO A VE
> 
> las líneas azules son el canal principal de cotización...un poco de Por favo ::



Bueno, pues *METIÉNDOSE* entre las líneas azules.


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2012)

Si el BCE no actúa rápido, Italia se va a poner en medio del huracán y como empiecen a darle estopa ... no van a parar hasta romperla.


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De ganancias...? Enhorabuena: :Aplauso:



:no: del Ibex en unas horas (ya me gustaría que fuera de ganancias hoy)


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias 

teniendo vencimiento trimestral el viernes lo mejor es que se mantengan al margen .

creo que en el eurodolar hay una buena oportunidad de cortos si lo llevan a los 1,27 pelaos , objetivo 1,18 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire usted que JJJ no sonríe ni aunque lo tenga agarrado por las zonas nobles...que soso es el jodio.::



Está concentrado colocando sus stops de +-1000 puntos ::







A la dueña me la fo..... 




varias veces.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Está concentrado colocando sus stops de +-1000 puntos ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i m agree (pero el gato fuera de la habitacion....... q mirando asi me da miedo........ no vaya a ser pandoro disfrazado)


----------



## Maravedi (12 Jun 2012)

Doble techo en 6570? Eso significa que nos vamos pabajo no? Esto de andar aprendiendo a base ostiones no mola me están levantando las plusvis de ayer que estoy corto


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A la dueña me la fo.....
> 
> 
> varias veces.





pipoapipo dijo:


> i m agree (pero el gato fuera de la habitacion....... q mirando asi me da miedo........ no vaya a ser pandoro disfrazado)



Tanto tiempo encerrados en la trinchera les está perjudicandoienso:


----------



## peseteuro (12 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Vamos a por los 6600€



A 7€ de tocarlo se ha quedado


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Tanto tiempo encerrados en la trinchera les está perjudicandoienso:



perjudicados estariamos si nos quisieramos zumbar al gato :XX: aun nos mantenemos centrados


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> perjudicados estariamos si nos quisieramos zumbar al gato :XX: aun nos mantenemos centrados



hoyga, hable por usted..... de qué cree que son los arañazos? ::


[YOUTUBE]MYHE8-Zojno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jun 2012)

me lo apunto.....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

.
Y ahora a por los 7.050, sean humildes pero valientes.

/mode MV off


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Lo que nuestros Tercios de Flandes van a sufrir ahora... dejará pequeño el desastre de Rocroi.

Cortos en 6560.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2012)

parece que los leoncios empiezan a luchar por los vencimientos


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Es esta vela o la siguiente, o sube o lo funden...

Tenía que haberle metido 20 puntos más arriba...


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Toy fuera...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Toy fuera...



.
atman, yo lo estoy viendo así, no metería un corto ahora mismo (creo que es un momento de esos de jaula de volatilidad, aunque el muy pillo de Claca soltó la perla y no la ha desarrollado más, o yo me lo he perdido):


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Yo estoy mirando en intervalos más pequeños y creí haber encontrado hueco, pero me equivoqué. No está el tema para hacer grandezas...


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

A mi tambien me han echado
Hoy pa pipas,


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

Me ha parecido un articulo interesante, les pongo la referencia de donde lo citan y e enlace a la revista en la que aparece el artículo completo de Ricardo Vergés
El dudoso origen del dinero prestado para el 'boom' inmobiliario, baza negociadora ante los bancos europeos | yaencontre.com/noticias

Observatorio Inmobiliario y de la Construcción nº56


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo estoy mirando en intervalos más pequeños y creí haber encontrado hueco, pero me equivoqué. No está el tema para hacer grandezas...



.
Yo para intervalos más pequeños no me meto en el IBEX, casi nunca me sale bien, prefiero el EuroStoxx.

Manías mías.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

NO, si le entiendo. Fíjese que yo soy de S&P mayormente... pero últimamente...

Hace buen día ¿eh? Sí... aunque parece que fuera a llover...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Gran artículo. Me ha recordado a lo que siempre apunta por aquí Janus.

La Guerra Atlántica


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Valor suspendido...

Cleop entra en concurso de acreedores tras cuatro meses de negociación con los bancos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

Esta fea fea la cosa.... el Bund va a hacer un triple suelo sobre los 143.6xx, como los confirme ni el paráguas anti-guano nos va a salvar.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

sorprende la ausencia de volatilidad en el culibex, algo están tramando.


----------



## mutiko (12 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

No se como, he ido a parar a invertia y una "noticia" me ha llamado la atencion

¿Por qué cae la banca española si le van a prestar 100.000 millones?



> ¿Por qué cae la banca española si le van a prestar 100.000 millones?
> Europa ha abierto una línea de crédito de 100.000 millones para la banca española y todo el sector cotiza con en rojo, ¿por qué? Los expertos coinciden en que el mayor problema es la incertidumbre de cómo se van a inyectar ese dinero, quién va a pedirlo y qué condiciones se pueden imponer. “Una medida que es muy positiva, se ha quedado en nada por culpa de una pésima política de comunicación”, reconoce Natalia Aguirre de Renta 4.



¡Suban! ¡Suban Sres. gacel... digo inversores! Suban que se acaban.

Le van a prestar 100000 millones pero no habla de que hay que devolverlos, de que los que prestan seguramente van a imponer el cese de los dividendos o un recorte bestial, de que muy probablemente se hagan ampliaciones de capital, con la dilucion de valor que suponen... pero, claro, es invertia, los mas vendidos entre los vendidos de la prensa.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Volvió a rebotar exactamente en la ralla que dibujé.


----------



## mutiko (12 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Esta fea fea la cosa.... el Bund va a hacer un triple suelo sobre los 143.6xx, como los confirme ni el paráguas anti-guano nos va a salvar.



Le vamos a tener que instalar una carpa en la trinchera para que pueda hacer las tortillas de patatas en paz, que si no luego tienen un gusto raro. Lo que igual cae tanto guano que le hunde el chiringuito y todo.

A todo el que ande en la trinchera, que sepa que algun soldado que se ha metido otra vez dentro ha dejado unos jueves en la letrina, para los que no desayunan all-bran y unas de estas para los que van a otras cosas:







Edito: por lo visto se ha acordado de las mujeres y tambien ha dejado alguna de estas:


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Ojo a Bertok dando las últimas instrucciones desde la trinchera mientras el pánico se apodera de las tropas.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Con el velón de ayer han destrozado la semana.

A ver quién tiene webox de meterse corto o largo con las elecciones helenas este fin de semana ....


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

Buenos días y esperemos que guanos antes del cierre para que se anime un poco esto.

Seguimos en la trinchera.

Los gráficos de forexpros hay alguna forma de cogarlos directamente o hay que guardar el archivo y luego subirlo?:


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> sorprende la ausencia de volatilidad en el culibex, algo están tramando.



Burbu y el gato desaparecidos, 

Activen el estado de alerta


----------



## Desencantado (12 Jun 2012)

CLEOPstia...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Burbu y el gato desaparecidos,
> 
> Activen el estado de alerta



A usted le gusta llamar al mal tiempo :cook:


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

Bankinter, Popular y Gamesa se la están pegando guapa...tenía razón Votín....una vez un valor cae por debajo de 2 euros, se convierte en una casa de putas....veremos bankinter si los aguanta o no...por aquí se ha dicho que se la ve a 2,05...


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

Se puede vení un guanazo tremebundo.... Bund justo en el soporte en la apertura Usana.

Sus habéis dejao las revistas en la letrína justo er dia no que queda papé de vate. ::


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

Engañifa y parriba. Hoy a los americanos les peta por ahi. Ellos y sus marranadas.


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Engañifa y parriba. Hoy a los americanos les peta por ahi. Ellos y sus marranadas.




la verdad, yo apuesto por guanazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gran artículo. Me ha recordado a lo que siempre apunta por aquí Janus.
> 
> La Guerra Atlántica



Cosas de estas ya las comentaba el sr. Starkiller por este foro y supongo que lo seguirá haciendo en el que _montó_ al irse de burbuja.



pecata minuta dijo:


>



*Requete-LOL*


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Jun 2012)

Preparen los osos, hoy el Ibex cierra por debajo de 6450.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Preparen los osos, hoy el Ibex cierra por debajo de 6450.



Pues me da a mi que no quiere caer, que lo veremos verde que te quiero verdeeee


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el velón de ayer han destrozado la semana.
> 
> A ver quién tiene webox de meterse corto o largo con las elecciones helenas este fin de semana ....



Uno de Bilbao... :


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cosas de estas ya las comentaba el sr. Starkiller por este foro y supongo que lo seguirá haciendo en el que _montó_ al irse de burbuja.
> 
> 
> 
> *Requete-LOL*



Todos los buenos se acaban yendo del foro.... demasiado troll. Sólo en ese pequeño reducto de HVEI35 resisten el embate de las legiones de trolls


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Como se ponga a subir, aquí al nene le hacen un siete. Trabajarán los stops, pero aún así...


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Como se ponga a subir, aquí al nene le hacen un siete. Trabajarán los stops, pero aún así...




Primero tendrán que romper la super resisténcia del Bund.

Si caen los 143, entonces todo es posible, los unicornios de cabelleras de colores, el arcoiris, las nubes que huelen a fresa....::

EDIT: 

SPX500

Pivot:1321

Canal actual: 1316-1306

Por arriba: el pivot y los 1328

Por abajo: 1296

Más abajo: La nada...Atreyu, la nada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

Al final va a ser ustec una persona seria y todo, y no un picateclas como aparenta. Así que ha conseguido hackear el server de nuestro querido líder e ignorarse a ustec mismo? :Aplauso:









:XX:




burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo tengo ignorados a los *gilipollas* del foro, y ya no me queda ninguna duda de que el IBEX se va por la alcantarilla. Si alguien quiere tirar su dinero, es libre de hacerlo, pero no con mi complacencia ni complicidad. Solo hay que seguir la evolución paralela de las bolsas de Atenas, Lisboa y Dublín para saber qué le pasará al IBEX a corto plazo.
> 
> Agradezco los insultos, porque seguramente reforzarán mis palabras.


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con el velón de ayer han destrozado la semana.
> 
> A ver quién tiene webox de meterse corto o largo con las elecciones helenas este fin de semana ....



Además el Super Mario ha cambiado de los miercoles al viernes a las 8:50 hora española. 

¿Que se esta cociendo para fin de semana?


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Jun 2012)

La prima de riesgo en estos momentos 538.


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Primero tendrán que romper la super resisténcia del Bund.
> 
> Si caen los 143, entonces todo es posible, los unicornios de cabelleras de colores, el arcoiris, las nubes que huelen a fresa....::
> 
> ...




Rebote serio en el bund, Atman, coge el bolso que nos vamos :: (voy corto desde 1314).

Negociando ahora en los 1308.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

estooo... :baba:


----------



## Maravedi (12 Jun 2012)

Oztion de fisrt solar janussssssssssss


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

Acaban de romper a la baja dos niveles relevantes, llevan así toda la mañana.

Mínimo a 6376 y cierre por debajo de 6420


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues me da a mi que no quiere caer, que lo veremos verde que te quiero verdeeee



::


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

El DAX, sin complejos... si hay que chicharrear, se chicharrea...


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

ostiazo de 50 puntos y san ni se ha movido


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Jun 2012)

De aqui al viernes todos los cierres seran en Rojo.
Todos los que no tuvieron oportunidad de sacarse una foto con los 599x durante junio la volveran a tener.


----------



## Lechu (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Todos los buenos se acaban yendo del foro.... demasiado troll. Sólo en ese pequeño reducto de HVEI35 resisten el embate de las legiones de trolls



.

Algunos se pasaron por este hilo pagina 2 y 4 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/316407-forero-azkunaveteya-predijo-fecha-exacta-del-rescate-3-anos-de-antelacion.html


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

SPX500, base del canal: 1306.

Redoble de tambores.....


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

6440, hago caja por un tercio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Esto le va a poner cachondo a Janus:

(del artículo de Mauldin)

_Germany has two very bad choices. It can finance the multiple trillions of euros of debt of Spain and Italy (and France), converting it into eurozone debt, while giving up its own fiscal sovereignty and allowing a eurozone-wide fiscal union and taxing authority; or the Germans can spend trillions of euros allowing the eurozone to break up, either by exiting themselves or allowing the southern countries to exit._


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Jun 2012)

tocamos los 6422 hoy, antes del cierre.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

todo fuera... $$


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

6470 corto con un par.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final va a ser ustec una persona seria y todo, y no un picateclas como aparenta. Así que ha conseguido hackear el server de nuestro querido líder e ignorarse a ustec mismo? :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuidado, insensato... que Anacleto hace un sólo movimiento de cuello, y ya tiene Ud. un enlace satelital de 64Kbps apuntándole a la frente. 

Un sólo movimiento en falso por su parte y .... ZAS, le transmiten un .txt de 5Kbytes en un abrir y cerrar de ojos :XX:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

corto 6480 con otro par... 

el bund vuelve a probar...


----------



## vyk (12 Jun 2012)

¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué se debe que a pesar de que la banca registre fuertes caídas, SAN y BBVA estén "aguantando" el tirón?


----------



## AssGaper (12 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> corto 6480 con otro par...
> 
> el bund vuelve a probar...



hmmm no se, no lo veo claro...:|


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede explicar a qué se debe que a pesar de que la banca registre fuertes caídas, SAN y BBVA estén "aguantando" el tirón?



A mi se me ocurre que ellos no pedirán pasta del rescate.:

Fijense en pop o bkt.....-5%


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Por lo visto, los griegos están sacando millones de euros por los cajeros.

La que se avecina puede ser de órdago.


----------



## burbujeado (12 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> A mi se me ocurre que ellos no pedirán pasta del rescate.:
> 
> Fijense en pop o bkt.....-5%



también puede ser...

Fitch baja el rating a 18 bancos españoles, entre ellos Popular y Caixabank


Entre las entidades afectadas se encuentran CaixaBank, La Caixa, Banco Guipuzcoano, *Popular*, Sabadell, *Bankia*, la patronal de las cajas CECA, Banco Cooperativo Espanol, Kutxabank, Banco Mare Nostrum, Liberbank, Banco de Castilla-La Mancha, Unicaja Banco, Grupo Cooperativo Cajamar, Cajamar Caja Rural, Sociedad Cooperativa de Credito, Caja Laboral Popular, Caja Rural de Navarra, Sociedad Cooperativa de Credito, Grupo Cooperativo Iberico de Credito, Caja Rural del Sur, Sociedad Cooperativa de Credito, NCG Banco, Unnim Banc, Catalunya Banc, y Banco de Caja Espana de Inversiones, Salamanca y Soria.


Fitch baja el rating a 18 bancos españoles, entre ellos Popular y Caixabank - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por lo visto, los griegos están sacando millones de euros por los cajeros.
> 
> La que se avecina puede ser de órdago.



Para cuando quien hacerlo en España será tarde. Estas cosas hay que tenerlas pre-vis-tas, al menos parcialmente, tal y como se ha repetido hasta la saciedad en el hilo y en el foro entero (a quien ha querido escuchar).

El día que aquí huela a corralito, yo tambien iré a la sucursal, pero con silla de playa y palomitas...

Lo malo ahora mismo, es que verdaderamente, la gente no entiende lo que está pasando, no entiende lo que le cuentan... y es ahora cuando verdaderamente se pueden producir los pánicos...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2012)

que pena de ver FSLR a 16:15h +10
enohabuena alos que la pillaran


----------



## Astur147 (12 Jun 2012)

Ayer los mass-mierda decían que el cierre en rojo había sido porque "los invershoreh" no conocían los detalles del rescate

A ver que van escribiendo de aqui al viernes


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Astur147 dijo:


> Ayer los mass-mierda decían que el cierre en rojo había sido porque "los invershoreh" no conocían los detalles del rescate
> 
> A ver que van escribiendo de aqui al viernes



Pues ahora será porque SÍ los conocen... :bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Let me out of here...!!
Liquidado.


----------



## Rudel (12 Jun 2012)

Me dicen que a partir de mañana en Luxemburgo los bancos van a abrir también por las tardes...y los sábados de mañana.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Ya está verde. 

Vaya remontada de 80 puntos.... y lo que quede....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

*Federalism, Debt Traps and Competition

By Charles Gave*

At times I have this feeling that I am living on a different planet than most economic commentators. Everyone is waiting to see if Germany will bite the bullet and mutualize the EMU's debt—thus saving the euro. Not only will this not work, but it would make the situation even more unmanageable, by papering over what are essentially debt-trap situations for a number European countries. The only escape for these struggling countries is through a growth-boosting improvement in competitiveness, which cannot be done under a monetary union.

Let us take the example of Italy:





Italy's economic growth has stagnated since entering the euro, yet its debt load has grown apace. Now heading into its fourth recession in 10 years, the country will see tax receipts collapse as automatic stabilizers kick in, and as a result its budget deficit will magnify. This will push the cost of capital up even higher, which in turn will depress growth further—the classic vicious cycle of a debt trap. We are seeing this quagmire not just in Italy but in many of the troubled EMU economies, including Spain.

Why is Italy in a debt trap? The answer is deceptively simple: Italy is not competitive. From 1982 to the euro's start in 2000, German and Italian industrial production expanded at the same growth rate. However, as the chart overleaf underlines, rebasing the German industrial production index to 2000, we see it has moved from 100 to 111 while Italy's IP index shrunk from 100 to 76. Italy is clearly having a harder time competing against Germany since they joined a common monetary union.





The explanation of this phenomenon can partly be explained by the next chart. In the past, the Italians could devalue now and then to increase productivity vis-a-vis the Germans. Without this option, Italy's real labor productivity has sorely lagged Germany's—i.e., the Germans are getting more bang for every "euro" buck.





With lower productivity and a higher cost of capital, one would have to be brain dead to put a factory in Italy, especially if one knows that the tax rate in Italy is going to go up to try to close the budget deficits (as if a tax increase ever led to a reduction in the deficit!). Needless to say, the financial markets have perfectly anticipated this state of affairs and expect the unavoidable re-emergence of the lira.

Please have a look at this graph:





Based on current 10-year sovereign prices, the chart tells us what the market is willing to pay for 10-year zero bonds of Germany and Italy. The difference between the two lines (see next chart) is about 32%—which means a 32% devaluation is already priced into the market.





The marvelous thing is that the expected devaluation and or write-off of the debt also can be seen as pricing in differences in labor costs.

Enter federalism

Let us explore now the possibility that Germany and other EMU hold- outs agrees to accept joint responsibility for all EMU debt. Then one would expect the German and Italian rates to converge again towards an average of roughly 4%, which has been more or less constant for the best part of the last 14 years, and with a very small standard deviation:





This would imply a massive bull market in Italian bonds and a massive bear market in German bonds. Since the German banks are already not very robust, they need a quasi collapse in the German bond market like a hole in the head.

However the decline in Italian yields to 4% would solve none of the Italian problems. Most crucially, it would not solve the key issue of lack of competitiveness against EMU powerhouses like Germany. Italy will not be able to grow itself out of its current bind under the yoke of currency which is overvalued for a country like Italy. Which means the structural growth rate will never catch up with the cost of capital — Italy might still have to write-off some of its debt.

And keep in mind—Italy is a country that will have its cost of capital lowered by debt mutualisation. A country like France will be much worse off as its cost of capital rises by at least like 150 bp at a time when she is also heading into a recession—drastically lowering the odds that France can escape a debt trap.





With German yields rising, one could probably say goodbye to the bull market in real estate in Germany and with three of its main clients going under one should start worrying about Germany too.

I am flabbergasted. Why would anybody believe that a federalization of the debt is a solution to the Euro crisis is beyond my understanding? Such a move would make the economic and financial situation far worse than it is today for almost every player, Italy , France, Germany Spain, Portugal.

Unfortunately, since it is at the same time idiotic and counterproductive, I fully expect the European elites to try to and go for it. If so, I would recommend selling across the board in Europe—currencies, bonds, equities—and become very cautious on the rest of the world.

My only hope is that the markets and the Greeks will stop this new suicidal move. Let's wait for the Greek elections and hope for the bad guys to win.

Source: JohnMauldin.com (Necessary But Not Sufficient - Outside the Box Investment Newsletter - John Mauldin)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Si lo entiendo bien, con este párrafo

_I am flabbergasted. Why would anybody believe that a federalization of the debt is a solution to the Euro crisis is beyond my understanding? Such a move would make the economic and financial situation far worse than it is today for almost every player, Italy , France, Germany Spain, Portugal._

¿quiere decir que lo de los eurobonos será como ir de malaga a malagón?


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Ultimo intento, corto en 6515 solo dos si saltan sus SL, habré regalado el 80% de las plusvis hechas en el bajón...


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya está verde.
> 
> Vaya remontada de 80 puntos.... y lo que quede....



¿Buscamos la explicación en el gráfico? ¿O nos conformamos con los fundamentales?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Buscamos la explicación en el gráfico? ¿O nos conformamos con los fundamentales?



No me seas repelente y estudia, que te van a catear :|


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Buscamos la explicación en el gráfico? ¿O nos conformamos con los fundamentales?



Explique , explique, please


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

El canario en la mina ahora es el Bund 

Verás, como nos de la sorpresa


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Explique , explique, please



Luego, es la hora del bollycao, y de paso aclaro un concepto que se ha planteado esta mañana.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Acaban de romper a la baja dos niveles relevantes, llevan así toda la mañana.
> 
> Mínimo a 6376 y cierre por debajo de 6420



se queda a 19 puntos del nivel inferior 6420 y me la ::


----------



## jjsuamar (12 Jun 2012)

Una preguntilla para el personal bolsero. ¿Qué opinión os merecen los metales, y que opinión os merece a los precios actuales?

¿Os parece lógico poner "ahoramismo" una parte de vuestro capital en, por ejemplo, monedas de plata a largo plazo?

Se admiten bromas jocosas , pero sobre todo se esperan críticas y comentarios un poco argumentados.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si lo entiendo bien, con este párrafo
> 
> _I am flabbergasted. Why would anybody believe that a federalization of the debt is a solution to the Euro crisis is beyond my understanding? Such a move would make the economic and financial situation far worse than it is today for almost every player, Italy , France, Germany Spain, Portugal._
> 
> ¿quiere decir que lo de los eurobonos será como ir de malaga a malagón?



En esencia, y en guiri, sí. 

Pero lo que no estaría mal es que todos estos anglos que tanto interés y comprensión muestran por los probes PIGS, explicasen cómo se viviría en un país con una depreciación monetaria del 35%. 

Y después que explicasen cómo piensan solucionar los problemas del dolar y la libra esterlina. 

Porque a mi también me flabbergastean estos tíos que son capaces de detectar con precisión de laser todos los problemas que genera el euro, y no dicen ni pío de los que genera el no-euro.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Cachis, un dia perdido.
Había puesto entrada en SAN a 72 y sólo bajó a 755.
Me he quedado fuera todo el día.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

La que ha liado el SP


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> La que ha liado el SP



Pero se ha quedado debajo del pivot (1321) y el Bund a resistido el envite en 143.40x.

Espadas en alto.

PD: A la mínima de cambio guanea de nuevo.
PD2: A menos que el Bund se despeñe. ::


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> La que ha liado el SP



Deshaciendo gran parte de la bajada de ayer. Ya lo dije antes, engañifa y parriba.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2012)

Mañana... gap a la baja. porqueyolovalgo.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Cachis, un dia perdido.
> Había puesto entrada en SAN a 72 y sólo bajó a 755.
> Me he quedado fuera todo el día.



Yo puse a 65...me pa'se de optimista tras la noticia de la rebaja de fitch....esperaba bajón a primera hora pero calculé mal....estimé un 4% y era un 2%:ouch:

Aunque la verdad tal y como está la cosa no me importa estar en la trinchera, cualquier día estos te abren con un -4%....se queda uno pillado en pérdidas durante la semana, no se vende y el finde los griegos la lian....lunes otro bajonazo y ya estamos perdiendo un 10%::

Nada, que en la trinchera uno se aburre y pasa frío, pero el culo no nos lo calienta Pandoro...

"Másvale perder una oportunidad que perder el dinero"


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Una preguntilla para el personal bolsero. ¿Qué opinión os merecen los metales, y que opinión os merece a los precios actuales?
> 
> ¿Os parece lógico poner "ahoramismo" una parte de vuestro capital en, por ejemplo, monedas de plata a largo plazo?
> 
> Se admiten bromas jocosas , pero sobre todo se esperan críticas y comentarios un poco argumentados.



No lo recomendaría, la tendencia sigue siendo bajista/lateral.

Yo optaría por comprar dolares (y de hecho todo lo que tengo comprado en dolares desde hace rato)


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2012)

Me estoy quedando impresionado. Es una locura lo que se esta moviendo el mercado inmobiliario desde hace apenas una semana.
Estoy viendo bajadas de precios del orden de 10000-15000 .Para uno que habia visto que me podia interesar y hoy mismo van y lo escrituran ...no me ha dado tiempo ni a verlo:8::8::8:
(aunque pensandolo friamente igual me librado de una buena..)
Desde luego falta poco para ver la traca final, se huele el miedo a km...
Dudo que pase de este verano


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Esta subida me suena a mandrilada supreme posterior...

Vamos, un fake


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2012)

No estoy teniendo mucho tiempo para seguir el hilo...

¿Bertok ha salido ya de la trinchera?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En esencia, y en guiri, sí.
> 
> Pero lo que no estaría mal es que todos estos anglos que tanto interés y comprensión muestran por los probes PIGS, explicasen cómo se viviría en un país con una depreciación monetaria del 35%.
> 
> ...



_
Advertencia, el pirata es experto en poner gifs, animados, videos subtitulados y en tocarle los huevos al maese. Lo que a continuación expone es su impresión, que puede estar equivocada debido excesos con el grog.
_

Razón no le falta, pero es que lo que pasa en EU es que nos están troleando un poco los germanos, que quieren mantener su status quo a costa del resto. (Ya ni hablar de la cerdada de aumentar su masa monetaria vilmente antes de la entrada en el euro)

Los usanos han optado por darle a la maquinita, reventando el dólar para pagar sus deudas. En EU, los germanos no permitirán eso, muchos ahorros tedescos se consumirían via inflación. Los usanos miran por ellos mismos, y los que mandan en EU mirán por alemania, esa es la diferencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No estoy teniendo mucho tiempo para seguir el hilo...
> 
> ¿Bertok ha salido ya de la trinchera?



No, está esperando que se le acabe de cargar el móvil, le falta una rallita ::


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por lo visto, los griegos están sacando millones de euros por los cajeros.
> 
> La que se avecina puede ser de órdago.



pura hipocresía 

se largan del euro pero quieren "dinero de la zona euro"
tontos no son, pero tienen más cara que espalda.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No, está esperando que se le acabe de cargar el móvil, le falta una *rallita *::












::::::


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No, está esperando que se le acabe de cargar el móvil, le falta una rallita ::



A este paso me va a dar tiempo a irme de vacaciones y volver.... Pero bueno no tengo prisa.


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hellion (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _
> Advertencia, el pirata es experto en poner gifs, animados, videos subtitulados y en tocarle los huevos al maese. Lo que a continuación expone es su impresión, que puede estar equivocada debido excesos con el grog.
> _
> 
> ...



Claro que nos trolean los alemanes. Y evidentemente no son seres de luz. Y a los que solo ven corrupción en el sur de _uropa _habría que recordarles lo de los _convolutos _del embajador alemán, y el tráfico de iniciados de las empresas del DAX y las mordidas a troche y moche de hace no tanto tiempo. 

Dicho lo cual, cuando veo a los anglos evocando con lirismo los paraísos perdidos de las antiguas (futuras?) divisas europeas no puedo evitar partirme de risa. El otro día uno, en pleno delirio de amor por España y su potencial, afirmó que la deuda de las autonomías se debía a que tenían que pagar las pensiones de los ancianos. :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (12 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> atman, yo lo estoy viendo así, no metería un corto ahora mismo (creo que es un momento de esos de jaula de volatilidad, aunque el muy pillo de Claca soltó la perla y no la ha desarrollado más, o yo me lo he perdido):



De la casa de campo, hará unos días:







Hoy:







Mirad el juego que ha dado el canal. Esos casi 100 puntos que comentaba el hamijo Durmiente, los ha dado a primera hora y a última justo al volver a tocar la directriz. Mucha casualidad ¿no?

En realidad este tipo de dilataciones simétricas aparecen a menudo cuando la volatilidad aumenta, es como si el canal se expandiese al calor de la incertidumbre, lo cual es lógico, porque los rangos de control se adaptan al contexto para evitar que situaciones incontroladas que puntualmnete pueden aparecer borren del mapa la hoja de ruta de los leoncios al superar los niveles 'rutinarios'. 

En ocasiones estos márgenes son tan precisos -precisamente porque la carretera es muy ancha y circulan grandes flujos de dinero, las fronteras están bien defenidas-, que es muy fácil sacar provecho de ellas limitando, curiosamente, la exposición con un stop clarísimo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias señores,







¿Que sera lo que le pasa al daxie? ¿Que sera sera? Lo que sera sera.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Jun 2012)

Corto en EUR/USD 

Entrada 1,2482

Objetivo 1,2421

Stop 1,2524


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Me gusta _hogear _el precio del crudo en función de los _horos_ (crude future/gold future). Como se cumpla ese doble techo_ me meo toa_ ::


----------



## The Hellion (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me gusta _hogear _el precio del crudo en función de los _horos_ (crude future/gold future). Como se cumpla ese doble techo_ me meo toa_ ::



Ya que hoy hay clase de lengua, se dice me desorino

[YOUTUBE]4LcvwsCwPq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2012)

Bueno ahora mismo en el escenario hay que ponderar:

Sector bancos, ¿van a ir a menos? Hogear relacion stoxx600 bancos españoles, mejorbancamundial.
¿Habra o no habra ayudas fiscales?
En la actualidad el momento de desapalancamiento azota al ibex, porque el ibex es el indice mas endeudado. 

El desgaste del ibex comparado con el dax es altisimo, pero cruce al ibex con el stoxx por ejemplo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2012)

Este viernes se demuestra quien tiene "pelotas". Y total para que el lunes la vida siga igual. Igual de mal, pero igual.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Algo, así?







Se ve claramente quien (y si me apuran quienes) están ganando la partida y quienes están perdiendo....


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

Hoygan... no es por interrumpir... el Bund. Glu,glu,glu.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan... no es por interrumpir... el Bund. Glu,glu,glu.



Se va a poner de moda...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan... no es por interrumpir... el Bund. Glu,glu,glu.



ese post sin gráfico no vale nada


----------



## Sipanha (12 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ese post sin gráfico no vale nada


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


>



Como no quede en una mera correccion, la verticalidad de la subida de las bolsas va a desnucar a mas de uno.

Usa a su pedo, subiendo a fuego, me da que cierran en maximos diarios sin despeinarse. Lo de ayer, un desliz.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

Comienza la carniceria en usa, marrano's pure style.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De la casa de campo, hará unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Claca, eres un Claca... digo.. !un crack!


----------



## carvil (12 Jun 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Una preguntilla para el personal bolsero. ¿Qué opinión os merecen los metales, y que opinión os merece a los precios actuales?
> 
> ¿Os parece lógico poner "ahoramismo" una parte de vuestro capital en, por ejemplo, monedas de plata a largo plazo?
> 
> Se admiten bromas jocosas , pero sobre todo se esperan críticas y comentarios un poco argumentados.




Me parece correcto.

En este hilo se hace un seguimiento mejor http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/274905-plata-hilo-oficial-iv-69.html



Salu2


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Vaya, el Bund hoy se ha pegado una buena hostia. Los índices ni caso, raro.


----------



## Durmiente (12 Jun 2012)

Pero vamos a ver, si el Bund se estrella, el DAX (y el IBEX) _deberría_ _subirr_ no? 
¿O como va esto?


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2012)

Como dicen ahí arriba, si no ha sido una corrección, me juego un cafe y pincho tortilla a que mañana estovaparriba...

No creen que el rollo este del rescate y tal está ya todo descontado y sólo toca subir??


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como dicen ahí arriba, si no ha sido una corrección, me juego un cafe y pincho tortilla a que mañana estovaparriba...
> 
> No creen que el rollo este del rescate y tal está ya todo descontado y sólo toca subir??



Es muy significativo el reversal de ayer y rara la falta de volatilidad en la jornada de hoy.

Esta semana con las elecciones en Grecia, lo mejor es pirarse a la playa.

Están esperando ver un poco de carne para morder de nuevo.

Cuidado


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

Pimpam, en maximos diarios. El bund en 141,92. Mañana turborreactores en marcha.

Usa jodiendo como siempre al pie cambiado. Siguen manejando algo que no sabemos.


----------



## sr.anus (12 Jun 2012)

cual es la relacion entre el bund y nuestro chicharro patrio? A parte de los maestros en el tema, parece que todos buscamos una "accion" que hace reaccionar a un indice, cuando no se apoya en el bund, se apoya en el VIX, periodo de menstruacion de la gruya, o en divisas
Mi cabeza cree que son movimientos aleatorios movidos por grandes señores y a nosotros solo nos queda subirnos a la tendencia. Ver los toros desde la barrera y si acaso recortar una vaquilla
iluminadme!


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

Cierre usa en maximos, mañana baile.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pimpam, en maximos diarios. El bund en 141,92. Mañana turborreactores en marcha.
> 
> Usa jodiendo como siempre al pie cambiado. Siguen manejando algo que no sabemos.



Amigo, cada vez que veo un post tuyo me entra congoja. Siempre me das malas noticias ::

Tranquilo, es maquillaje burdo.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amigo, cada vez que veo un post tuyo me entra congoja. Siempre me das malas noticias ::
> 
> Tranquilo, es maquillaje burdo.



No hombre!!!!!! de congoja nada. Es lo que viene pasando de hace dos semanas aqui. Estan enturbiando el agua para despistar a la pesca. 

Aun asi, espero un buen susto antes de acabar la semana. El tema Grecia no puede quedar asi de "tranquilo".

Un saludo y cuidese.


----------



## gamba (12 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> cual es la relacion entre el bund y nuestro chicharro patrio? A parte de los maestros en el tema, parece que todos buscamos una "accion" que hace reaccionar a un indice, cuando no se apoya en el bund, se apoya en el VIX, periodo de menstruacion de la gruya, o en divisas
> Mi cabeza cree que son movimientos aleatorios movidos por grandes señores y a nosotros solo nos queda subirnos a la tendencia. Ver los toros desde la barrera y si acaso recortar una vaquilla
> iluminadme!



Bonos y acciones/indices tienen una correlación inversa. Si baja el bono -> sube el interés -> se prevé aumento de la inflación -> las bolsas suben. También funciona en sentido inverso: sube el bono, y todo hace lo contrario que al bajar. 

Lo que no esta claro es el motivo de la bajada del Bund hoy, si es optimismo por la mejora de la situacion europeda , o como decía Carpatos, un fondo se ha puesto a liquidar posición.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Jun 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Bonos y acciones/indices tienen una correlación inversa. Si baja el bono -> sube el interés -> se prevé aumento de la inflación -> las bolsas suben. También funciona en sentido inverso: sube el bono, y todo hace lo contrario que al bajar.
> 
> Lo que no esta claro es el motivo de la bajada del Bund hoy, si es optimismo por la mejora de la situacion europeda , o como decía Carpatos, un fondo se ha puesto a liquidar posición.



humilde servidor cree que los inversoreh pasan ya del bund y compran el bono gringo , el guano gordo se acerca


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2012)

Ufffff, el Tepper hablando de hacer un RESET en Singulars !!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2012)

Me estoy oliendo un sabroso meneito bajista...


----------



## Cantor (12 Jun 2012)

sin noticias desde la trinchera - stop - sargento Bertok por sus muelas no dé la orden esta semana - stop - me cago encima con las elecciones del domingo - stop - y además estoy de viaje y no puedo seguir las señales!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Jun 2012)

Les leo:


bertok dijo:


> Con el velón de ayer han destrozado la semana.
> 
> A ver quién tiene webox de meterse corto o largo con las elecciones helenas este fin de semana ....





diosmercado dijo:


> Aun asi, espero un buen susto antes de acabar la semana. El tema Grecia no puede quedar asi de "tranquilo".



Leo que mi bróker, entre mensajes de operativas y otras cuestiones técnicas, me dice:



> Emisión del intermediario
> 12 Jun 2012 at 15:29:49 (GMT)
> 
> Estimado cliente,
> ...



Y pienso en que deberíamos ir poniendo visillos a esta trinchera, que está muy tristona ::


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Jun 2012)

Joder, si el domingo no ganan los prorescate en Grecia es para ver.

Noticias sobre cerrar fronteras, corralito, salida del euro, linchamiento a todo griego viviente...esto es lo que se llama democracia y tal oyga us¡jted.

Al final tanto pasar la patata caliente alguno se va a encantar y se quemará.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, ¿hacemos una porra sobre el resultado de las elecciones en Grecia?

Yo creo que rompen la baraja.



PD: Enhorabuena VLADELUI por su nuevo empleo


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿hacemos una porra sobre el resultado de las elecciones en Grecia?
> 
> Yo creo que rompen la baraja.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que seguirán dentro del leuro y los politicastros venderán a su pueblo por un plato de lentejas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo creo que seguirán dentro del leuro y los politicastros venderán a su pueblo por un plato de lentejas.



¿Gane quien gane las elecciones? La verdad es que no había considerado esa posibilidad.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Gane quien gane las elecciones? La verdad es que no había considerado esa posibilidad.



Pues vaya haciendose a la idea porque es lo que va a pasar. Aunque haya que tirar de sobornos, cadaveres en la cuneta... Si hace falta la ultra izquierda dira que "nos quedamos en el euro y aceptamos las medidas porque le UE ha cambiado X y Z", sean X y Z verdad o mentira. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Jun 2012)

Pues qué bien, ya me voy a la cama más _tranquilo_... y acordándome de la firma de un forero que dice algo así como:

_No puedes ganar.
No puedes empatar.
No puedes dejar de jugar._


En fin.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo creo que seguirán dentro del leuro y los politicastros venderán a su pueblo por un plato de lentejas.



Se podria cambiar la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado de mñn por : ¿Cree usted que grecia va a salir del euro?. Personalmente creo que esta vez hay algo diferente. Andaros con ojo porque tanto gritar que viene el lobo que viene el lobo que cuando venga de verdad nadie se lo creera y lo peor es que en este cuento el lobo no va a por ovejas sino a por pigs. No veo descabellada una posible salida de grecia aunque solo sea por probar , quien sabe igual hasta puede servir como un as de coaccion en esta descabellada partida de poker (por cierto muy efectiva).


----------



## Lechu (13 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias .


Merkel cede y debatir hoy sobre los eurobonos,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



La Comisión Europea prohibirá a las entidades rescatadas dar depósitos por encima del mercado - elConfidencial.com


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Peponas...

Pienso que el movimiento de bund debe ser correspondido tarde o pronto. Tal vez los leones saben algo de grecia que todavia no ha llegado ser vox populi y que el domingo por la noche se sabria

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaxkamel (13 Jun 2012)

si tienen que DE VERDAD reducir el déficit
si tienen que DE VERDAD bajar pensiones, despedir trabajadores públicos
si tienen que DE VERDAD dejar de despilfarrar money
si tienen que DE VERDAD de arrojar miles de millones en subvenciones
etc, etc...
entonces no queda otra que ACOJONAR al populacho.
Nos tienen que poner en tal situación que aceptemos lo inaceptable.
y para eso grecia les puede venir más que bien.
MIRAD, MIRAD lo que os espera si os portáis mal...

en estos casos mi abuelo solía decir:
ESTO NO PUEDE ACABAR BIEN


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias 

el sx7e bancos nos muestra el camino , hemos tenido un pullback al soportazo 86,60 y ahora toca ir a por el objetivo que son los 60 aprox :rolleye:

los vencimientos nos dan la oportunidad de cargar cortos en to lo alto , no temais porque los indicadores estan sobrecomprados y nos quedan objetivos por cumplir , el eurodolar 1,18 el vix 48 ibex 5000-5300


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

Mercado siguiendo las señales como un maldito reloj suizo.


----------



## burbublase (13 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan... no es por interrumpir... el Bund. Glu,glu,glu.





bertok dijo:


> Vaya, el Bund hoy se ha pegado una buena hostia. Los índices ni caso, raro.





Durmiente dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, si el Bund se estrella, el DAX (y el IBEX) _deberría_ _subirr_ no?
> ¿O como va esto?





Pepitoria dijo:


> Me estoy oliendo un sabroso meneito bajista...



click! [mode panic on]

Pero esto puede pasar o no? (pregunta retorica) SI

Cuando paso la ultima vez? (pregunta retorica) 2008???


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Jun 2012)

.
BUENOS días, para salir de la trinchera ya está claro que hay que seguir el calendario mulderiano. La clavará, una vez más. Para que sufrir mientras. 

Largo FESX 2.151, a ver si llega a los 63.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

CORTO eurodolor 1,2515


----------



## aitor33 (13 Jun 2012)

50 Puntos de golpe para arriba y en verde :abajo:


Indittex es la que lo ha lanzado


----------



## burbublase (13 Jun 2012)

Curioso:

Cinco dias:

Bruselas acorrala a Grecia para que cumpla con la troika - CincoDías.com

Ftd

Schuldenkrise: EU will Griechenlands Fesseln lockern | FTD.de


----------



## AssGaper (13 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta offtopic para los entendidos:

Si por ejemplo metes 10.000 € para invertir en bolsa con CDFs, y las operaciones inferiores a 5000 te cobran unas comisiones de 10€ pero si es de mas no te cobran comisiones, el tema es que en TODAS las operaciones, te comes el spread ...

Si partiendo que a hacienda has de declarar has de justificar la minus/plusvalia...las operaciones de compra descuentas la comisión y en las de venta añades ésta...¿como coño lo haces con operaciones que no te han cobrado comisión € pero que el spread te lo comes en todas?


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENOS días, para salir de la trinchera ya está claro que hay que seguir el calendario mulderiano. La clavará, una vez más. Para que sufrir mientras.
> 
> Largo FESX 2.151, a ver si llega a los 63.



Es posible que se cumpla, pero ahora mismo hasta yo tengo mis dudas y no lo veo nada claro. A pesar de todo el rescate de momento solo está firmado, no se producirá realmente hasta principios de julio y creo que algunos países aun tienen que votarlo.

Aunque se agradece el ánimo 

Yo también veo la mañana pepona, de momento.


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Una pregunta offtopic para los entendidos:
> 
> Si por ejemplo metes 10.000 € para invertir en bolsa con CDFs, y las operaciones inferiores a 5000 te cobran unas comisiones de 10€ pero si es de mas no te cobran comisiones, el tema es que en TODAS las operaciones, te comes el spread ...
> 
> Si partiendo que a hacienda has de declarar has de justificar la minus/plusvalia...las operaciones de compra descuentas la comisión y en las de venta añades ésta...¿como coño lo haces con operaciones que no te han cobrado comisión € pero que el spread te lo comes en todas?



Tus ganancias van reducidas con el spread, no hay que sumar ni restar nada. :


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jun 2012)

Inditex disparada:

Inditex gana 432 millones en el primer trimestre, el 30% más


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

En mi opinión, no me hagáis caso, creo que el culibex lleva pintando en la pauta de precios una clara figura de cambio de tendencia desde el 1 de junio.

En un modelo ideal nos falta ver una pequeña corrección por debajo de 6400 pero no es extrictamente necesaria (aunque es deseable).

La superación de los 6800 me daría la señal de confirmación.

El tema es que el fin de semana tenemos un evento excepcional y se puede ir al traste este escenario aunque tenemos que tener presente que el gráfico tiene toda la información.


----------



## peseteuro (13 Jun 2012)

A ver que tal sale el largo en SAN a 4,80 y si nos aproximamos a 5


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
HA llegado a 2.161, protejo la entrada, he estado tentado de cerrar con +10, vamos a ver que hace.


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En mi opinión, no me hagáis caso, creo que el culibex lleva pintando en la pauta de precios una clara figura de cambio de tendencia desde el 1 de junio.
> 
> *En un modelo ideal nos falta ver una pequeña corrección por debajo de 6400 *pero no es extrictamente necesaria (aunque es deseable).
> 
> ...



Tengo una visita casi obligada a los 63xx, a corto. Posible suelo de esta onda, luego subida para la traca final.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En mi opinión, no me hagáis caso, creo que el culibex lleva pintando en la pauta de precios una clara figura de cambio de tendencia desde el 1 de junio.
> 
> En un modelo ideal nos falta ver una pequeña corrección por debajo de 6400 pero no es extrictamente necesaria (aunque es deseable).
> 
> ...



el ibex es un indice casi de bancos , fijate en el grafico del sector bancos europedo se ve muy claramente que perforamos el soporte que muchas veces sirvio para rebotar y lo unico que hemos hecho es un pullback , ahora toca guano buscando el objetivo que nos da la perdida del soporte .

el ibex esta haciendo una figura de vuelta y es un HCHi lo que ya tenemos es el primer onvro


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo una visita casi obligada a los 63xx, a corto. Posible suelo de esta onda, luego subida para la traca final.



Ahí lo veo o en 62XX. En todo caso no es estrictamente necesario que llegue hasta ahí.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex es un indice casi de bancos , fijate en el grafico del sector bancos europedo se ve muy claramente que perforamos el soporte que muchas veces sirvio para rebotar y lo unico que hemos hecho es un pullback , ahora toca guano buscando el objetivo que nos da la perdida del soporte .
> 
> el ibex esta haciendo una figura de vuelta y es un HCHi lo que ya tenemos es el primer onvro



Puede ser, pero en el otro escenario tengo varias pautas e indicadores que indican exactamente lo que he escrito.

Ahora queda esperar la confirmación en uno u otro sentido.

Paciencia, hay que darle tiempo al mercado para que pinte el giro.


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Jun 2012)

!!!Salghento Bertok, informo desde el bosque a unos 450 mts de la trinchera!!!

Ya veo desde la distancia que habeis montado los visillos color violeta, es el color que Pandorin más adora. Ël me lo ha dicho.

Informo que caen chuzos por todos lados, ora por arriba ora por abajo, dech...incluso el lunes noté cierto calor allí donde la espalda pierde su nombre, pero sigo aguantando pese a estos inconvenientes. 

He tenido dudas si volver allí con vosotros a comer rancho caliente pero he conocido a un negrito cachas y nos hemos hecho medio amigos... aunque él quiere algo más y yo me sigo resistiendo...

Continuo aquí, la proxima meta es escalar esa colina que ya se divisa en la lejania.

Continuaré informando. corto y cierro ( conex. y cul..)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Puede ser, pero en el otro escenario tengo varias pautas e indicadores que indican exactamente lo que he escrito.
> 
> Ahora queda esperar la confirmación en uno u otro sentido.
> 
> Paciencia, hay que darle tiempo al mercado para que pinte el giro.



humildemente le digo que me fio mas de mi analisis porque servidor tiene el conocimiento


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> humildemente le digo que me fio mas de mi analisis porque servidor tiene el conocimiento



Los sabremos pronto, cualquiera de los 2 escenarios están avanzados.


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Me ha parecido interesante, por eso lo comparto con Vds.

Con el dinero del rescate España podría enviar a un hombre a Marte — Amazings.es



> España va a recibir un rescate económico que puede alcanzar los cien mil millones de euros. El fiasco de Bankia le va a costar al contribuyente español la nada despreciable cifra de 23500 millones de euros. Con todo este dinero, nuestro país no solo podría tener su propio programa espacial fácilmente, sino que además seríamos capaces de poner un hombre en Marte nosotros solitos. Como lo oyen... Sigue.



Si tuvieramos unos politicos como dios manda, harian corte de mangas a europa, quedandonos con el dinero del rescate, del que los bancos no verian ni centimo, y nos meteriamos de lleno en la autarquia, si, pero saldriamos de ella por la puerta grande, poniendo un hombre en marte mientras los usanos no pueden enviarlo ni a la OBT.

En fin, de vez en cuando un hombrecillo de color rojo me susurra unas cosas al oido...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

Zynga se desploma en bolsa y marca un nuevo mínimo histórico - Vandal.net

as acciones de Zynga, la desarrolladora de juegos famosa por sus títulos para plataformas sociales como Facebook, siguen desplomándose, una tendencia negativa que ha sido generalizada desde el mes de febrero.

De hecho, la compañía, considerada un gigante del juego social, ha marcado un nuevo mínimo histórico cotizando por debajo de los 5 dólares tras caer un 10% adicional en la sesión de ayer. Esto forzó también que su cotización se suspendiera.

Expertos en bolsa atribuyen el último desplome a las reacciones del mercado ante un informe del analista Doug Kreutz, de la consultora Cowen & Co., en el que apuntaba a un rápido declive del videojuego en la red social Facebook. De hecho, el mes pasado, tras el fuerte desplome que sufrió Facebook al poco de iniciar su cotización bursátil, NASDAQ tuvo que suspender la cotización de Zynga porque se estaba viendo arrastrada por la bajada del valor de la red social.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Me ha parecido interesante, por eso lo comparto con Vds.
> 
> Con el dinero del rescate España podría enviar a un hombre a Marte — Amazings.es
> 
> ...



si tuvieran politicos como dios manda no serian gashegos , en latinoamerica pasa lo mismo ::


----------



## Lechu (13 Jun 2012)

Pongo estos dos enlaces por si interesa , el primero es mejor .

Valor afegit - 12/06/2012 - Televisió de Catalunya.


El rescat dels bancs espanyols a "Singulars"


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENOS días, para salir de la trinchera ya está claro que hay que seguir el calendario mulderiano. La clavará, una vez más. Para que sufrir mientras.
> 
> Largo FESX 2.151, a ver si llega a los 63.




.
LA cierro con +10. En 2.162-64 hay un trailer de órdenes de venta, no me espero más. El último euro y esas cosas ...


20120613 09:01:56 FESX Jun12 M 1 2151.0 
20120613 09:47:53 FESX Jun12 L -1 2161.0


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... no se si lo habéis puesto:

Repsol y La Caixa estudian vender parte de Gas Natural. Podrían traspasar el 15% sin perder el control conjunto.

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

eurostox50 chocando con la bajista


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

bajista tocada y nos manda pabajo en el eurostox50 aprox 2163


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bajista tocada y nos manda pabajo en el eurostox50 aprox 2163



Vaya "güebazos" pintar esa línea... :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vaya "güebazos" pintar esa línea... :ouch:



no le entiendo que quiere decir ? :


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jun 2012)

A tomar por saco el corto de ayer en EUR/USD, saltó el Stop.

Rasguño en la mejilla


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> A tomar por saco el corto de ayer en EUR/USD, saltó el Stop.
> 
> Rasguño en la mejilla



debe dejarse de pequeñeces y pensar en grande amigo , yo mismo estoy corto desde 1,2515


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> debe dejarse de pequeñeces y pensar en grande amigo , yo mismo estoy corto desde 1,2515




Ya le he visto.....me imagino que usted nació enseñado .....un novatillo que en esto va aprendiendo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jun 2012)

Y el Bund sigue bajando..... Rocket jump incoming.

/mode Claca off


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

He salido de la trinchera a por unas manzanitas al huerto del BBVA y ya he vuelto.

Que visillos más monos han puesto ustedes mientras tanto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le entiendo que quiere decir ? :



No me extraña... ::

Estamos atascados contra el fibo61,8% del movimiento 5990-6976 sobre los 660x...

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me extraña... ::
> 
> Estamos atascados contra el fibo61,8% del movimiento 5990-6976 sobre los 660x...
> 
> Saludos...



sigo sin entender , el grafico es del eurostox


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

terremoto del carajo en taiwan :ouch:

edito , era solo de 4,9 :cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Jun 2012)

¿El de la semana pasa u otro nuevo? :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

Siguiendo la sesión...

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AfFadhDqF54?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AfFadhDqF54?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jun 2012)

MV sigue sin tenerlo claro


----------



## burbublase (13 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Siguiendo la sesión...
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b29OUDeVmXg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b29OUDeVmXg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>





test de nuevo avatar + gato listo


----------



## aitor33 (13 Jun 2012)

Pues el chulibex peponea bien con la banca tirando...


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Jun 2012)

Buenos días, desde la semana pasada no me va mal la cosa.

Entradas muy medidas y stops ajustaditos.

Es verdad que voy ganando muy poquito por operación comparado con otras ocasiones pero...menos da una piedra y hace pupa.

Llevo unos 500 eurillos de plusvis en cuatro días...para Leoncios como ustedes es poca cosa pero me voy a dar un gusto y se los voy a regalar a una prima que está jodida con el tema del paro.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

Pues yo veo la mañana muy aburridilla.


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Les veo un poco amuermaos ¡animense!

[YOUTUBE]Animadoras Brasileñas - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Edito: ¿Porque no sale una ventana con el video?


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días, desde la semana pasada no me va mal la cosa.
> 
> Entradas muy medidas y stops ajustaditos.
> 
> ...



Si le sirve diré que yo esta semana he hecho 4 operaciones para sacar 100 euros limpios (ya descontadas comisiones, bueno, realmente 98,43 euros limpios por ser precisos)... 

Lo único que me jode que una de ellas fueron unos cortos el lunes en el BBVA a 5,50 euros que solté demasiado pronto....

Pero bueno, plusvis son plusvis, y no es cuestión de hacerles ascos.


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hombre, si le sirve diré que yo esta semana he hecho 4 operaciones para sacar 100 euros limpios (ya descontadas comisiones, bueno, realmente 98,43 euros limpios por ser precisos)...
> 
> Lo único que me jode que una de ellas fueron unos cortos el lunes en el BBVA a 5,50 euros que solté demasiado pronto....
> 
> Pero bueno, plusvis son plusvis, y no es cuestión de hacerles ascos.



Yo es que creo que se me da mejor esto de picotear que las "jrandes" operaciones.

Cada vez que entro con "todo lo gordo" porque estoy convencida, acaba saltando el SL porque está mal calculada la entrada.

Creo que es sicológico, me atoro yo misma.

Vamos, que ni a Gacela llego.

Edito para comentar lo de IBE, no entiendo nada de lo que está haciendo ese valor desde hace un mes ( y mira que antes me gustaba) si alguien me pone luz se lo agradeceré en thanks.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

La máxima de cualquier gacela bolsera:

_"Las gallinas que entran, por las que salen"_


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La máxima de cualquier gacela bolsera:
> 
> _"Las gallinas que entran, por las que salen"_



En mi caso no, que no ve que hace tiempo que no posteo lo que hago...he hecho tantas malas operaciones en los últimos tiempos que hasta verguenza me daba hoyga :XX:


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo es que creo que se me da mejor esto de picotear que las "jrandes" operaciones.
> 
> Cada vez que entro con "todo lo gordo" porque estoy convencida, acaba saltando el SL porque está mal calculada la entrada.
> 
> ...



Una cosa que aprendí recientemente fue a ajustar el tamaño de mis "paquetes" para poder resistir psicológicamente el SL que fijaba por las operaciones. 

Desde que hice esta cosa "tan tonta" ha mejorado sustancialmente mi operativa, creo que ya llego a hierba verde para alimentar gacelas...

EDITO para comentar lo de IBE, comentario de newbie total: teniendo en cuenta algunos de sus accionistas mayoritarios (tito floren y bankia), creo que se está descontando una posible venta masiva en toda regla, independientemente de los fundamentales de la empresa. Ya hubo un aperitivo de esto hace poco.


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

SPX500 con el MACD en velas de 1 hora un poco por encima de la media.

Pivot: 1319

Niveles por arriba: 1327-1333
Pó abajo: 1310-1296

El Bund 142.5xx, después de lo de ayer, "parece" que vamos para arriba de nuevo, implicaría un sentimiento "risk off" del mercado. Pero no me creo ná.

En la imagen marco lo que creo que ocurrirá.

Antes de las votaciones griegas, le hacen un griego al SPX500 y se lo llevan a 1299 con posible extensión a 128x para dar la sensación de cataclismo inminente.

Por supuesto, las elecciones salen guai y Grecia se queda. 
Pum, patapum, hacia el cielo y más allá... objetivo 1376.







Disclaimer: Llevo la "L" puesta, no me hago cargo de posibles abolladuras o rozaduras en su cuenta. ::

Disclaimer 2: Si Grecia se sale del Euro, apaga y vamonos, pero en sentido completamente literal, apaga el ordenador y vamonos a otro lao a buscarnos la vida. ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo veo la mañana muy aburridilla.



YO mañanas aburridas como la de hoy quiero 20 al mes.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo veo la mañana muy aburridilla.



que hacen? distribuyen...


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que hacen? distribuyen...




En el DAX hemos tenido leoncios muy fallones hoy. Dos errores al menos de tamaño importante he visto esta mañana. El primero, nada más abrir, a las 9:00, 4000 a compra y el tío ha tenido que salir por patas a eso de las 9:50, porque iba más solo que Perry.

Al menos ha podido retirarse a tiempo, no le ha costado mucho la broma.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Jun 2012)

No se si serán mis ganas o que pero me da la sensación que va a guanear de lo lindo esta tarde.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En el DAX hemos tenido leoncios muy fallones hoy. Dos errores al menos de tamaño importante he visto esta mañana. El primero, nada más abrir, a las 9:00, 4000 a compra y el tío ha tenido que salir por patas a eso de las 9:50, porque iba más solo que Perry.
> 
> Al menos ha podido retirarse a tiempo, no le ha costado mucho la broma.



4000, son como 12M€ de euros 
no?


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> 4000, son como 12M€ de euros
> no?



Tomando como media para el colateral €8K por Daxie, unos €32M.

Estos bloques que rondan los €30M son bastante comunes entre leoncios de tamaño medio. Se ven bastante, parece que los tienen cogidos como tamaño estándar, o bien los algos los tienen afinados para ese tamaño. El caso es que últimamente veo bastantes bloques que rondan ese importe, cuando no lo clavan exactamente.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tomando como media para el colateral €8K por Daxie, unos €32M.
> 
> Estos bloques que rondan los €30M son bastante comunes entre leoncios de tamaño medio. Se ven bastante, parece que los tienen cogidos como tamaño estándar, o bien los algos los tienen afinados para ese tamaño. El caso es que últimamente veo bastantes bloques que rondan ese importe, cuando no lo clavan exactamente.



Sólo de pensar que €30M es 1 "cargador" de un leoncio "medio" acojona y mucho...

No quiero pensar lo que serán los cargadores de los grandes de verdad.

(y yo operando con cargadores de €5K... Vuelvo a sentirme pomperín...)


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En el DAX hemos tenido leoncios muy fallones hoy. Dos errores al menos de tamaño importante he visto esta mañana. El primero, nada más abrir, a las 9:00, 4000 a compra y el tío ha tenido que salir por patas a eso de las 9:50, porque iba más solo que Perry.
> 
> Al menos ha podido retirarse a tiempo, no le ha costado mucho la broma.



Como el "bolsillos profundos" de los 6300 de hace una semana no hay ná...::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2012)

Para eso se crearon los OTC.

Respecto a los leoncios medios, corroboro que estan todos mas alcistas que bajistas, pero no se acompaña el movimiento porque no entra dinero. Entrara? Eso solo lo sabe el JJJ.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para eso se crearon los OTC.
> 
> Respecto a los leoncios medios, corroboro que estan todos mas alcistas que bajistas, pero no se acompaña el movimiento porque no entra dinero. Entrara? Eso solo lo sabe el *JJJ*.









JJJ con su familia.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Jun 2012)

ROFL y +10 xD


----------



## Durmiente (13 Jun 2012)

Parece que empieza a entrar algo de dinero no?


----------



## bluebeetle (13 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> JJJ con su familia.....



JJJ meets JJJ ??








sorry, no he podido evitarlo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

podeis cargar cortos sin miedo , el grafico del sector bancos sx7e es muy claro 

cortos con to lo gordo y stop al cierre por encima de 86,60 :rolleye:


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Jun 2012)

Atentos a Argentina de aqui a dos meses, se vienen estatizaciones/expropiaciones importantes en varios sectores y alguna puede afectar al Reino, la primera sera una multinacional de pedos.


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

Hoygan...... mucha mano fuerte, algos, institucionales y tal, pero yo lo que creo es que tenemos a un cachondo de mucho cuidao tradeando en el SPX500.

Fijense que figura, fijense..... ::













Yo creo que ahora vamos a hacer el sobaco...

PD: A los Gurus del foro... podríamos decir que "nos van a hacer un Patricio"?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jun 2012)

estoy viendo el volumen de TR (sigo pillado pero aguantando) y hay algo que no entiendo que finalidad tiene:

13:30 29,86 118.771,00 
13:26 29,78 118.566,00 
13:25 29,87 118.565,00 
13:25 29,86 118.537,00 
entre el minuto 25 y el 26 se negoció 1 acción, por y para que????? alguien me podría explicar porque ocurre esto????


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan...... mucha mano fuerte, algos, institucionales y tal, pero yo lo que creo es que tenemos a un cachondo de mucho cuidao tradeando en el SPX500.
> 
> Fijense que figura, fijense..... ::
> 
> ...



una dudilla 

patricio es pandoro :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Atentos a Argentina de aqui a dos meses, se vienen estatizaciones/expropiaciones importantes en varios sectores y alguna puede afectar al Reino, la primera sera una multinacional de pedos.



Manténganos informados sr. Diegol07. Solo por aclarar

Multinacional de que tipo de pedos?

A)






B)


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una dudilla
> 
> patricio es pandoro :



Yo mean this?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Yo mean this?



El equivalente pandoril sería una estrella de mar de *6 brazos*....::


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Manténganos informados sr. Diegol07. Solo por aclarar
> 
> Multinacional de que tipo de pedos?
> 
> ...



Del tipo A, no tengo mas informacion de momento.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy viendo el volumen de TR (sigo pillado pero aguantando) y hay algo que no entiendo que finalidad tiene:
> 
> 13:30 29,86 118.771,00
> 13:26 29,78 118.566,00
> ...



Hay brokers o plataformas bancarias que no te cobran gastos de administración por un numero de operaciones. Supongo que sera alguien que quiere hacer operaciones sin arriesgar patrimonio.


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

Pues si, nos van a hacer un Patricio que te cagas...

De ZeroHedge:

Two more data points, two more disappointments: retail sales declined in May by 0.2%, in line with expectations, and unchanged from the April revision from 0.1% to -0.2%. Worse however were retail sales ex autos which had the biggest drop in 2 years, sliding by 0.4%, on expectations of an unchanged print. And so the retrenchment of the US consumer arrives. But at least "housing has bottomed." And in further 'NEW QE is coming' news, PPI also missed for the nth month in a row, printing at -1.0% on expectations of -0.6%, with foods dropping -0.6%, but energy collapsing by a massive 4.3%. PPI ex food and energy (so the items everyone uses, but nobody ever really counts) was up 0.2%. Gold, however, appears to be ignoring the core items, and has soared by $10 since the report, as today's data screams MOAR NEW QE.


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Estan muy mal Vds., estoy por pedir la baja del hilo, no sea que me confundan ::


----------



## Cantor (13 Jun 2012)

no sé porqué pero no puedo dar gracias, así que los que han escrito esta semana con arte, que se den por agradecidos (pa mí que cuando das muchas gracias y escribes poco al calopez no le mola...)


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Atentos a Argentina de aqui a dos meses, se vienen estatizaciones/expropiaciones importantes en varios sectores y alguna puede afectar al Reino, la primera sera una multinacional de pedos.



No se porque me da que va de metano y otros gases minoritarios licuados y/o canalizados.

Lo que me gustaria saber es cual es su fuente o los hechos que le inducen a pensar asi.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Estan muy mal Vds., estoy por pedir la baja del hilo, no sea que me confundan ::



Aguante un poco más y dentro de poco llegará ud. al karma de la confusión, como le ocurrió a nuestro conocido JJJ y aun le sigue ocurriendo al denostado Borne...Borne de Batería ::

Cuando llegue ese momento lo verá todo tan claro que no entenderá porque no quiso venir antes a ese lugar, otra cosa es como le vean a Ud. los demás.


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Estan muy mal Vds., estoy por pedir la baja del hilo, no sea que me confundan ::



Por cierto, el de los enlaces satelitales tiene que estar que muerde, mira que enguarrarle el hilo de esa manera... ¡con lo importante que es el!


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Aguante un poco más y dentro de poco llegará ud. al karma de la confusión, como le ocurrió a nuestro conocido JJJ y aun le sigue ocurriendo al denostado Borne...Borne de Batería ::
> 
> Cuando llegue ese momento lo verá todo tan claro que no entenderá porque no quiso venir antes a ese lugar, otra cosa es como le vean a Ud. los demás.



Algo me debi perder que he leido ya un par de veces lo del borne de bateria y, aunque me imagino de quien se trata, no se de donde procede lo del borne.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

Yo hoy me he perdido con los visillos violetas.

Bueno, me he perdido un poco más de lo habitual,

Como el Martini solo lo tomo sábados y domingos, el próximo sábado les vuelvo a leer y a ver si entonces me aclaro


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Algo me debi perder que he leido ya un par de veces lo del borne de bateria y, aunque me imagino de quien se trata, no se de donde procede lo del borne.



Tiene que ver con conexiones satelitales...:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Felix (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Algo me debi perder que he leido ya un par de veces lo del borne de bateria y, aunque me imagino de quien se trata, no se de donde procede lo del borne.



Vengo del pasado para traeros la luz:


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo peponazo,no?
> 
> 
> Recargo el video para los que no lo hayan visto....
> ...


----------



## Lem (13 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Sólo de pensar que €30M es 1 "cargador" de un leoncio "medio" acojona y mucho...
> 
> No quiero pensar lo que serán los cargadores de los grandes de verdad.
> 
> (y yo operando con cargadores de €5K... Vuelvo a sentirme pomperín...)



no es del DAX pero bueno... una entrevista interesante The Worlds most Successful Trader - Paul Rotter - aka "the Eurex Flipper" -* NQoos-TradingNaked



> Paul is arguably the single largest and most successful individual futures trader on planet Earth, executing trades on the Eurex exchange primarily in the Bund, but also in the Bobl and Schatz interest rate futures. *He trades between 200-300,000 round turns daily* using the X_Trader platform, and clearing through GNI Touch.



lo de "individual" es un decir, claro.


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

Es curioso lo que están haciendo hoy en el Stoxx, entra volumen comprador por un tubo, tengo varias formas de medirlo y todas me dicen lo mismo, y sin embargo el precio baja.

Lo que están haciendo hoy es auténtico arte y muy pocas veces lo he visto.

El volumen camuflado si que está vendedor pero aun así no compensa las compras que se ven en el volumen principal.

edito: En el Ibex se ven compras pero al menos parece que sube, en el Dax se ven ventas pero al menos parece que baja.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso lo que están haciendo hoy en el Stoxx, entra volumen comprador por un tubo, tengo varias formas de medirlo y todas me dicen lo mismo, y sin embargo el precio baja.
> 
> Lo que están haciendo hoy es auténtico arte y muy pocas veces lo he visto.
> 
> El volumen camuflado si que está vendedor pero aun así no compensa las compras que se ven en el volumen principal.



no pretendera ver lo que hacen las manos fueltes analizando volumenes :ouch:

el precio cae pero no cuadra con sus volumenes , es que algo le falla pezkeñin


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pretendera ver lo que hacen las manos fueltes analizando volumenes :ouch:
> 
> el precio cae pero no cuadra con sus volumenes , es que algo le falla pezkeñin



Pues lo veo todos los días y cuadra muy bien, pero está semana es vencimiento trimestral y es muy normal que jueguen al trile con los volúmenes, por esta razón entre otras, tengo varias formas de medirlo.

edito: Y también mido las relaciones entre precios y volúmenes, no solo me fio del volumen también mido si las dos cosas cuadran.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Aguante un poco más y dentro de poco llegará ud. al karma de la confusión, como le ocurrió a nuestro conocido JJJ y aun le sigue ocurriendo al denostado Borne...Borne de Batería ::
> 
> Cuando llegue ese momento lo verá todo tan claro que no entenderá porque no quiso venir antes a ese lugar, otra cosa es como le vean a Ud. los demás.



Mulder puedes contar algo sobre los leoncillos, gracias


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder puedes contar algo sobre los leoncillos, gracias



Ya he puesto algo!


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

Viendo como van las cosas en el panorama patrio, cada vez tengo más dudas de que los que estamos en la trinchera podamos hacer una cartera a largo plazo y olvidarnos del tema, ya que los bancos están hechos unos zorros, iberdrola con la incertidumbre de que un día bankia y florentino deshagan posiciones y se vaya a la mierda, telefónica megaendeudada...me da a mi que va a ser una guerra difícil.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Viendo como van las cosas en el panorama patrio, cada vez tengo más dudas de que los que estamos en la trinchera podamos hacer una cartera a largo plazo y olvidarnos del tema, ya que los bancos están hechos unos zorros, iberdrola con la incertidumbre de que un día bankia y florentino deshagan posiciones y se vaya a la mierda, telefónica megaendeudada...me da a mi que va a ser una guerra difícil.



En ese caso es cuestión de apañar un poco la trinchera para hacerla más habitable...

De la burbuja del ladrillo a la burbuja del bunker atómico


----------



## mutiko (13 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Vengo del pasado para traeros la luz:



¡Que grande el pirata! ¡Que grande!


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

Me ha recordado a esta....perfecta para el mad max...por el jardín 5 o 6 mastines bien alimentados y cero preocupaciones.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jun 2012)

¿Qué hace hoy por aquí Pepón? Pensaba que no se le esperaba...


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es curioso lo que están haciendo hoy en el Stoxx, entra volumen comprador por un tubo, tengo varias formas de medirlo y todas me dicen lo mismo, y sin embargo el precio baja.
> 
> Lo que están haciendo hoy es auténtico arte y muy pocas veces lo he visto.
> 
> ...



Y de nuevo el tio mulder abre la boca hablando de volumen comprador y al rato... Parriba...

Gracias, otra que acabo de aprovechar  46 eurillos que les he sacado a las ibertrolas y 25 al BBVA... . Ibertrollas cerradas y el cartucho vuelve a la trinchera. Al BBVA le pongo SL cubriendo posición y a ver que hace...

Edito: out en ambas. BBVA cubro comisiones y 2 euros a la saca (lo verán triste pero bueno). Lo dejo por hoy, que en mete/sacas rapiditos hoy van 82 eurillos y ya tengo para el 5º de juego de tronos y un tomito de "the walking dead". Bueno eso y lo contento que me voy claro...


----------



## aitor33 (13 Jun 2012)

Peponeo para arriba san bbv inditx y guanean bien gamesas indras y las coplovix


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y de nuevo el tio mulder abre la boca hablando de volumen comprador y al rato... Parriba...
> 
> Gracias, otra que acabo de aprovechar  46 eurillos que les he sacado a las ibertrolas y 25 al BBVA... . Ibertrollas cerradas y el cartucho vuelve a la trinchera. Al BBVA le pongo SL cubriendo posición y a ver que hace...



Guarde parte de las plusvis para invitarme a una ginebra cuando llegue la ocasión :rolleye:


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

+170 contratos netos, -16 puntos en FDAX, 40 ticks por minuto, neto por minuto -5, volumen por minuto 70, slippage medio de subida 0.44, slippage medio de bajada 0.32. ¿Qué pasa con el volumen?


----------



## Lechu (13 Jun 2012)

Cuidado con los bancos


La UE pedirá a España el cierre de los bancos problemáticos cuya quiebra no desestabilice la economía


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Guarde parte de las plusvis para invitarme a una ginebra cuando llegue la ocasión :rolleye:



Llegada la ocasión delo por hecho .

Aunque mi primer objetivo es recuperarme de mi mala cabeza en abril, la cagué MUCHO y todavía estoy en fuertes minusvalias por ello.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Para mí, este es un chart importante que muestra de forma clara por dónde va la situación.

Los abanicos son en general muy fiables. En este caso hay que tener en cuenta que uno de los suelos es imperfecto, pero todos los apoyos que ha habido son bastante relevantes.

Ahí lo dejo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: y suerte a los de la trinchera.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GUAO7OaGKxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbublase (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no pretendera ver lo que hacen las manos fueltes analizando volumenes :ouch:
> 
> el precio cae pero no cuadra con sus volumenes , es que algo le falla pezkeñin





Mulder dijo:


> Pues lo veo todos los días y cuadra muy bien, pero está semana es vencimiento trimestral y es muy normal que jueguen al trile con los volúmenes, por esta razón entre otras, tengo varias formas de medirlo.
> 
> edito: Y también mido las relaciones entre precios y volúmenes, no solo me fio del volumen también mido si las dos cosas cuadran.



Disculpen que les diga esto, pero es que a veces soy un cul* de mal asiento.

Con unos vencimientos el viernes.
Con unas elecciones griegas el domingo.
Con un BUND que hace lo que le pasa.
Con una gente (con mucho dinero) que lleva pensando desde hace meses como va a acabar esto, marcando sus posiciones sin decir ni pio.
Con otra gente (que teoricamente mira por nuestros intereses monetarios) que tampoco dicen ni pio.

No es un poco cortoplacista pensar si algo no me cuadra HOY, o que a un leoncio se le vaya la mano HOY?

Disculpen las molestias.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Disculpen que les diga esto, pero es que a veces soy un cul* de mal asiento.
> 
> Con unos vencimientos el viernes.
> Con unas elecciones griegas el domingo.
> ...



Cuéntenos más cosas, culo mantecoso.


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para mí, este es un chart importante que muestra de forma clara por dónde va la situación.
> 
> Los abanicos son en general muy fiables. En este caso hay que tener en cuenta que uno de los suelos es imperfecto, pero todos los apoyos que ha habido son bastante relevantes.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: y suerte a los de la trinchera.



¿Toca salida de la trinchera o no me entero yo bien ya??


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

Eso digo yo....."suerte a los de la trinchera".....usted ya no está ahi??


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Toca salida de la trinchera o no me entero yo bien ya??



Es una pauta en formación avanzada. No hay ninguna confirmación de nada todavía.

Hay muchos que ya saltaron, yo soy bastante prudente hasta que se vea la confirmación.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso digo yo....."suerte a los de la trinchera".....usted ya no está ahi??



Visto lo inquietos que son, temo que me quede sólo en la trinchera. ::


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Jun 2012)

Ahí andamos algunos asomados, viendo silbar las balas.
Tuve una corazonada con inditex la semana pasada compré y estuve a punto de vender (me salté mi SL sin ejecutarlo) Mal hecho pero ...
Ahora a dejar correr las plusvis .... como mucho hasta el viernes, no nos haga Pandoro un griego el finde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Algo me debi perder que he leido ya un par de veces lo del borne de bateria y, aunque me imagino de quien se trata, no se de donde procede lo del borne.




¿es que usted no va al cine?

[YOUTUBE]876hZlIitBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Visto lo inquietos que son, temo que me quede sólo en la trinchera. ::



Entonces sería "suerte desde la trinchera"... 8:8:8:

Que estamos ya con el gatillo fácil (y no me refiero al JJJ) ::

EDITO: yo solo estoy saliendo a por manzanas, y normalmente cuando el sr. Mulder dice que ha visto que el guarda se iba al baño...


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

OK, OK...entonces esperaremos....da acojone salir con los griegos acechando el fin de semana.

Eso sí, el lunes el peponazo puede ser "homérico" como diría el Sr. P.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

2o puntos en la robasta ........

Mulder, es un dia perfecto


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> OK, OK...entonces esperaremos....da acojone salir con los griegos acechando el fin de semana.
> 
> Eso sí, el lunes el peponazo puede ser "homérico" como diría el Sr. P.



O guanazo y cierre del gap, jugada inversa a la de este lunes...

O vete a saber, aunque ya esté "descontao"...

Será cuestión de analizar la correlación entre el precio de GAMESA y los peos de falete, creo que ahí está la clave, como bien aparece en el video del pirata-siempreadelantoporladerechaoporarriba ... Me sigo despollando cada vez que lo veo... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> 2o puntos en la robasta ........
> 
> Mulder, es un dia perfecto



No estoy de acuerdo, el precio no estaba en máximos del día a las 17:30, mañana gap al alza, probablemente.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

:´´(Yo quiero que alguien me diga en que página están los visillos morados :´(​

Pues yo sigo en la trinchera, me quedan los restos de una hora tontuna de abril
y las perdidas con el SP del lunes, pero aguantamos

Den la señal con trompetas y tambores que las abuelas estamos un pelín sordas


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :´´(Yo quiero que alguien me diga en que página están los visillos morados :´(​
> 
> Pues yo sigo en la trinchera, me quedan los restos de una hora tontuna de abril
> y las perdidas con el SP del lunes, pero aguantamos
> ...



::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, el precio no estaba en máximos del día a las 17:30, mañana gap al alza, probablemente.



muchas gracias


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

No sé hasta dónde se desplomarán pero se les acaba el negocio.


----------



## diosmercado (13 Jun 2012)

Buenas. Los usa haciendo lo de siempre, jugando al despiste. Ahora verdes, luego rojos, les veo con ganas de peponada pero quien sabe.

Por cierto, el euro/us$ como que muy palote no?

Saludos bankebrados!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

Yo andaría todavía con cautela...

Estan haciendo trastadas en uno y otro sentido..


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance

Hoy nos llevamos los PCs y los teclados...


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo andaría todavía con cautela...
> 
> Estan haciendo trastadas en uno y otro sentido..



Mosquea que el ProShares VIX Short Term esté subiendo. Mosquea bastante.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

Schäuble: es hora de dar "grandes pasos" y "ceder soberanía nacional" - elEconomista.es

Ya queda menos para el Lander Spanier


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

Parece que no se anima el SP a guanear de verdad.

Este hilo es 100% bajista....o es el verano y la jornada intensiva??


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece que no se anima el SP a guanear de verdad.
> 
> Este hilo es 100% bajista....o es el verano y la jornada intensiva??



Siempre fue bajista ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Schäuble: es hora de dar "grandes pasos" y "ceder soberanía nacional" - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ya queda menos para el Lander Spanier



Mas alto lo puede decir, pero mas claro no. Las cartas alemanas estan sobre la mesa. Quien las quiera aceptar, las aceptara...


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

el SP por barranco........


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el SP por barranco........



Cachis, lastima de cortos, con lo bien que me han salido los larguicos de las 16, y ahora me han pillado despistada :
Será por esto
Obama llama a Van Rompuy para hablar de la crisis financiera | Principales noticias | Reuters

No durará mucho, tiene que remontar si o si


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Quiero GUANO, necesito un suelo por debajo de 6400


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el SP por barranco........



Hoy pincha Pakirrin...


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2012)

vamos bonito....


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Todas la figuras esperando en el límite para este fin de semana.

La semana que viene va a ser para enmarcar.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Jun 2012)

Dow Drops 100 After Egan-Jones Cuts Spain


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

A ver si animamos el hilo joder

[YOUTUBE]yR4J6y5C_Fo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> No se porque me da que va de metano y otros gases minoritarios licuados y/o canalizados.
> 
> Lo que me gustaria saber es cual es su fuente o los hechos que le inducen a pensar asi.



Mi Fuente me comento hoy que la de los pedos es secundaria (de momento me da la informacion de a muy poco) Las primeras en caer en manos del Kestado son las empresas que nos alumbran.

Por hoy no tengo mas info, que cada uno analice en que le puede afectar esto al Ibex, cuando tenga algun dato mas y fecha concreta lo comunicare.


----------



## Yamato (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todas la figuras esperando en el límite para este fin de semana.
> 
> La semana que viene va a ser para enmarcar.
> 
> Corto y cierro.



Hay que entrar la semana que viene? Alguna pista para los negados en bolsa?


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Yamato dijo:


> Hay que entrar la setmana que viene? Alguna pista para los negados en bolsa?



La reacción de la semana que viene reventará las pautas de precios por arriba o por abajo. Hasta el lunes no se sabrá.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si animamos el hilo joder
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yR4J6y5C_Fo[/YOUTUBE]



Aparte del hilo, usted quiere animar otras cosas


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aparte del hilo, usted quiere animar otras cosas


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



buenas tetas pero por lo demas un cuerpo estupido :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenas tetas pero por lo demas un cuerpo estupido :rolleye:


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

Por lo que veo en el SPX500, el Patricio va viento en popa. ::


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2012)

Yamato dijo:


> Hay que entrar la semana que viene? *Alguna pista para los negados en bolsa*?




Sí. Precisamente...
Por su propio beneficio, absténganse de entrar en bolsa.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2012)

al final al sp lo han subido 4 puntos en 3 minutos pero ha quedado tocado


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí. Precisamente...
> Por su propio beneficio, absténganse de entrar en bolsa.



No sea tan duro, a las gacelillas tambien nos gusta robar manzanitas en el huerto de Botín


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenas tetas pero por lo demas un cuerpo estupido :rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (13 Jun 2012)

Racion diaria de carnaza:http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oodys-espana-baa3-a-paso-del-bono-basura.html


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Jun 2012)

Mas madera

Moody's rebaja la calificación de España en tres escalones | Principales noticias | Reuters


Bertok vamos a por el suelo


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mas madera
> 
> Moody's rebaja la calificación de España en tres escalones | Principales noticias | Reuters
> 
> ...



Sí pero cuidado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (13 Jun 2012)

Y encima el Bund está a punto de caramelo para pegarse un sprint que ni pa qué.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Jun 2012)

Mmmhhh, Mulder ha dicho antes que para mañana esperaba gap alcista... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si animamos el hilo joder
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yR4J6y5C_Fo[/YOUTUBE]






pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, Mulder ha dicho antes que para mañana esperaba gap alcista... ienso:ienso:ienso:



El otro día gap al alza del 5% y cerro -0.5%. Mañana gap de 1% y cierre -4% ::


----------



## LOLO08 (13 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :´´(Yo quiero que alguien me diga en que página están los visillos morados :´(​
> 
> Pues yo sigo en la trinchera, me quedan los restos de una hora tontuna de abril
> y las perdidas con el SP del lunes, pero aguantamos
> ...



Los visillos morados son idea de Pandorín, es su color preferido, yo lo sé , me lo ha dicho al oido...a unos cientos de metros de la Jran Thrincera y los que habitais en ella y en honor a su persona han elegido el color violet.[/COLOR]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2012)

[RioTinto] (peleón, que es lo que bebe FranR)











::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo hoy me he perdido con los visillos violetas.



Lo de los visillos violetas creo que viene de este mensaje de anoche:



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Les leo:
> 
> ```
> (aquí comentarios de bertok y burbublase)
> ...



Y este mensaje de esta mañana:


LOLO08 dijo:


> !!!Salghento Bertok, informo desde el bosque a unos 450 mts de la trinchera!!!
> 
> *Ya veo desde la distancia que habeis montado los visillos color violeta, es el color que Pandorin más adora*. Ël me lo ha dicho
> (...)



No hay más sobre los visillos violetas, es sólo que la estancia en la trinchera se hace larga, y algo habrá que idear para hacerla un poco más confortable )


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [RioTinto] (peleón, que es lo que bebe FranR)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful con la simetría no se vaya a entrar en corto antes de tiempo.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Jun 2012)

Lo tengo decidido, mañana vendo lo que tengo de inditex y lo voy a invertir en copas en la playa este fin de semana. 
Por otro lado, me estoy poniendo ofrecio para pandoro, ¿le gustaba la lenceria de encaje?


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Lo tengo decidido, mañana vendo lo que tengo de inditex y lo voy a invertir en copas en la playa este fin de semana.
> Por otro lado, me estoy poniendo ofrecio para pandoro, ¿le gustaba la lenceria de encaje?



No se esmere, Pandoro no le hace ascos a nada,


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mas madera
> 
> Moody's rebaja la calificación de España en tres escalones | Principales noticias | Reuters
> 
> ...



por eso bajo el SP y sale justo ahora despues del "rescate que es inviable" llevaría a Italia a obtener deúda a un 6% para prestarla a la banca española a un 3%, :: (para que la factura alemana sea "menor") y con 1.5% de subida hoy el culi que casualidad, que maravilla......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por eso bajo el SP y sale justo ahora despues del "rescate que es inviable" llevaría a Italia a obtener deúda a un 6% para prestarla a la banca española a un 3%, :: (para que la factura alemana sea "menor") y con 1.5% de subida hoy el culi que casualidad, que maravilla......



Se le olvida comentar quienes son esos buenos samaritanos que le prestan nineroh a los italianos al 6% para prestárnolos al 3%... ::


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

queremos sangreeeee

These Three Spanish Banks Will Be Downgraded Tomorrow | ZeroHedge


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No sea tan duro, a las gacelillas tambien nos gusta robar manzanitas en el huerto de Botín




Lo decía con buen ánimo, no por querer hacerme el _duracell_ ::

Con las elecciones griegas a cuatro días vista, España inmersa en medio de un no-rescate, rumores de división de la zona euro, y la selección que parece que no termina de despegar en la eurocopa... para una persona tal que "negada en bolsa" como dice el propio compañero forero, entrar ahora mismo me parece una temeridad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> queremos sangreeeee
> 
> These Three Spanish Banks Will Be Downgraded Tomorrow | ZeroHedge



Hoy será el equivalente sanguinolento de la fiesta de la espuma de amnesia ::


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

Ronda de thanks y... Peponas...

Creo que hoy todavia subiremos algo, como el viernes, y el lunes... entonces si que puede que venga el juicio final. Para el que decia si entrar, por si le sirve de algo, yo sigo en liquidez y en la trinchera. Se que me puedo perder un buen peponazo, pero tambien que no esta el horno pa bollos.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias 

mucho pensar en grecia , pero el problema de la macroeconomia es mayor y el sistema bancario europedo tambien se va al guano :rolleye:

en el eurodolar vemos como no puede nisiquiera superar el 23,6% fibonazi al cierre , debilidad absoluta :baba:


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> mucho pensar en grecia , pero el problema de la macroeconomia es mayor y el sistema bancario europedo tambien se va al guano :rolleye:
> 
> en el eurodolar vemos como no puede nisiquiera superar el 23,6% fibonazi al cierre , debilidad absoluta :baba:



Muertoviviente, hijodeperra, dame un thank por el chiste.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



mataresfacil dijo:


> Muertoviviente, hijodeperra, dame un thank por el chiste.



MV no entiende que es 'hijo de perra' el entiende mejor si le dice: Concha tu madre! ::

[MODE peruvian_academy: OFF]


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajaja


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Buenos días


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

ahora si que nos vamos al carajo , no son capaces de maquillar la borsa para los vencimientos :baba:


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discrepo, el es más de hijo de gata callejera!


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



En base a eso quedan escasos 200 puntos para subir hasta los vencimientos

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buenos días



Dia de _boobies_, dia de guano....


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buenos días



¿Son cosas mias o parece que dice "buenos dias?

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Saludos a todos.

Hoy parece que tenemos los soportes, resistencias y pivot un pelin más altos que ayer en el SPX500.

Veamos donde lo llevan...

Pivot: 1317
Resisténcia: 1323, por arriba: 1334
Soporte:1306, por abajo: 1300

Niveles a considerar:
Por arriba: 1322, 1327
Por abajo: 1315, 1310

Bund: Tiene los pitones mirando hacia arriba. 143.0xx


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Son cosas mias o parece que dice "buenos dias?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



Eso será a usted, a mi me dice otras cosas.....::


----------



## peseteuro (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Son cosas mias o parece que dice "buenos dias?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



Mírala bien, dice claramente "Te gusta follar" :rolleye:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Son cosas mias o parece que dice "buenos dias?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



No me he fijado en sus labios precisamente...:baba::baba:

Ah...y a los guanos dias....


----------



## Fraction (14 Jun 2012)

sujetamelas........ fraction. Creo que dice


----------



## peseteuro (14 Jun 2012)

Por si también queréis oir su voz (aunque es lo que menos importa :baba


[YOUTUBE]ycGBJNYs1qI[/YOUTUBE]


Edito: En el segundo 12 parecía que se iba a quitar el niqui para enseñarlas ...


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Dice en perfecto inglés..- "Pandoro is arriving".


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buenos días



Bonito par de marionetas (al fondo, fijaos).


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

ooole las tet... digo, la prima de riesgo, recién abierta, superando de golpe los 540.

Vamos bien, vamos bien.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Jun 2012)

.
BUENOS días, largo FESX 2.139.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buenos días










.
.
.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Por si también queréis oir su voz (aunque es lo que menos importa :baba
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ycGBJNYs1qI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



También es simpática, lo tiene todo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> También es simpática, lo tiene todo ::



...y parece limpia


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Por si también queréis oir su voz (aunque es lo que menos importa :baba
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ycGBJNYs1qI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Pues no dice buenos dias, aunque no me importaria que me lo dijera... Segun se despierta

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y parece limpia



Pues a mi me parece una guarrilla. Pero no me importa 

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Jun 2012)

En ese video esta con la regla, se ve a la legua....


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece una guarrilla. Pero no me importa
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Cada vez que pone ese perro me doy una hartada de reir. Thanks. )


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Hoy parece que tenemos los soportes, resistencias y pivot un pelin más altos que ayer en el SPX500.
> 
> ...



Me lo traigo porque me he equivocado en un nivel.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Jun 2012)

Pues a mí me dice "Be my lover", y cantando :8:::

[YOUTUBE]EXOF_b7QIW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Me lo traigo porque me he equivocado en un nivel.



pues cortese un dedo hasta la altura del esternon y vera como no vuelve a equivocarse :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, Mulder ha dicho antes que para mañana esperaba gap alcista... ienso:ienso:ienso:



Siempre es gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana 8:

Parece que ya habían descontado la bajada de rating de 3 escalones ::

De todas formas el volumen ha llegado de repente hace un rato, han metido 10.000 (diez mil) contratos en el Stoxx de una tacada para subir y en este momento han doblado esa cifra en el volumen y sin embargo no subimos tanto, parece que aun hay margen.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Siempre es gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana 8:
> 
> Parece que ya habían descontado la bajada de rating de 3 escalones ::
> 
> De todas formas el volumen ha llegado de repente hace un rato, han metido 10.000 (diez mil) contratos en el Stoxx de una tacada para subir y en este momento han doblado esa cifra en el volumen y sin embargo no subimos tanto, parece que aun hay margen.



Buena matización ::


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2012)

Pero ¿han descubierto "ahora" a Verónica Belmont??? Yo les creía bien informados, al día vamos... esta moza lleva ya siendo objeto de deseo de todos los nerds de la galaxia con sus podcast desde hace ya unos añitos. Yo la descubrí cuando daba cobertura del CES... no recuerdo el año, pero hará 4 o 5 años ya...



Spoiler



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/EXOF_b7QIW0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/iIQJsxqd7x8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Posdata: y no se metan con ella, o en la próxima entrada que posteen no habrá SL que les salve...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero ¿han descubierto "ahora" a Verónica Belmont??? Yo les creía bien informados, al día vamos... esta moza lleva ya siendo objeto de deseo de todos los nerds de la galaxia con sus podcast desde hace ya unos añitos. Yo la descubrí cuando daba cobertura del CES... no recuerdo el año, pero hará 4 o 5 años ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



asi que nerds no ? es buen saberlo , con razon por aqui compran caro y venden barato ienso:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

No digo ná y lo digo tó ::::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENOS días, largo FESX 2.139.




.
ME saltó la protección del punto de entrada, llegó a +12 pero pensé que tenía más recorrido :: :: :: por avaricioso ...

20120614 09:46:54 FESX Jun12 S -1 2141.0 
20120614 09:00:59 FESX Jun12 M 1 2139.0


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

amono , tecnologia del lado bajista


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2012)

Pues parece que no estaba descontada la bajada de rating, pero nos han entretenido un poco al principio para meter gacelas en el horno, a pesar de todo el volumen sigue en positivo, parece que están jugando a lo mismo que ayer.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amono , tecnologia del lado bajista



Te daría un thanks por el comentario pero no lo haré hasta que no te vea dar thanks a ti.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amono , tecnologia del lado bajista



No, ahora están acumulando, gato.

Me suena esa fragmentación de las 9:53...


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que no estaba descontada la bajada de rating, pero nos han entretenido un poco al principio para meter gacelas en el horno, a pesar de todo el volumen sigue en positivo, parece que están jugando a lo mismo que ayer.



la situacion esta muy clara , los indices estan cerca de sus resistencias ojo las resistencias verdaderas no las que ujtedeh tienen :rolleye:

el problema es que se intenta sostener el precio por los vencimientos pero la cosa es tan clara que nerd el ultimo :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buena matización ::



cojo.nes de pato! Tengo monitor 3D!!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Ya no están acumulando. Since 10:18.

EURUSD está rarito desde que le han cambiado la paridad con el USDCHF a las 9:30.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

eurostox en diario vean como no puede superar la bajista , alguna gacela provinciana decia que hay que tener huevos para subir este grafico , pero como ven funciona a la perfeccion , se llama TECNICO sencillo no rebuscado o sofisticaro :rolleye:



sector bancos del eurostox , pullback de manual y no necesito de disir nada mas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

Vaya defensa del 655x llevan entre ayer y hoy. MV que tal le van los cortos en €/$ ayer estuvieron rojo burdeos, no? Si es que me pinta cada línea... :ouch:

Saludos... 

PD: Hablando de saludos, el señor Benditaliquidez puso una imagen y no ha vuelto a aparecer... :


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Buena matización ::



Si coges una imagen como esta y la aceleras a tope, que ve el ojo humano? Un 3D perfecto?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya defensa del 655x llevan entre ayer y hoy. MV que tal le van los cortos en €/$ ayer estuvieron rojo burdeos, no? Si es que me pinta cada línea... :ouch:
> 
> ...



el movimiento gordo del eurodolar es a la baja , que lo quieran subir para saltar stops o para seguir distribuyendo es algo normal y los cortos siguen en rojo pero ya se ven brotes verdes 

de momento no superan en cierres el 23,6% fibonazi , la debilidad es manifiesta :baba:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

Hay cuerda fácil hasta el 6076, así que ojo con ponerse en medio del rabo pandórico que cae, como aquel que dice. Posible push al 52.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2012)

Bono español 10y 6,94%...


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

Buenos días:
Cortos en el miniibex


----------



## errozate (14 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Vaya defensa del 655x llevan entre ayer y hoy. MV que tal le van los cortos en €/$ ayer estuvieron rojo burdeos, no? Si es que me pinta cada línea... :ouch:
> 
> ...




Últimamente se ha dejado ver; y ha sido una grata sorpresa, en el hilo de Luisito.


----------



## errozate (14 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bono español 10y 6,94%...



Ya ves, y el IBEX agunta.

Yo sigo esperando la onda 5 de C.


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bono español 10y 6,94%...



7% y 551pb ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> Ya ves, y el IBEX agunta.
> 
> Yo sigo esperando la onda 5 de C.



fijate a ver si esa honda puede llevarnos a los 5271 :


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Como petardea el PDAX. Está trucado.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> Ya ves, y el IBEX agunta.
> 
> Yo sigo esperando la onda 5 de C.



No tardará, porque los fundamentales ya poco pueden mejorar. Quizás un anuncio de €bonos pueda ser el pistoletazo que mate al IBEX, porque iría acompañado de desacople con los índices continentales.


----------



## errozate (14 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No tardará, porque los fundamentales ya poco pueden mejorar. Quizás un anuncio de €bonos pueda ser el pistoletazo que mate al IBEX, porque iría acompañado de desacople con los índices continentales.



Curioso, porque siempre había leído que los eurobonos serían el pistoletazo de salida, el chupín de comienzo de la fase alcista.

En cualquier caso, aquí hay quien examina todas esas cosas con detenimiento. Ya comentarán cuando tengan algo que decir al respecto.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

que maravilla 548 puntos y 6.98%, que bien , que bien

y en verde::


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> Curioso, porque siempre había leído que los eurobonos serían el pistoletazo de salida, el chupín de comienzo de la fase alcista.
> 
> En cualquier caso, aquí hay quien examina todas esas cosas con detenimiento. Ya comentarán cuando tengan algo que decir al respecto.



Yo también era alcista de la muerte, hasta que, por recomendación de un forero, miré las gráficas de Dublín, Atenas y Lisboa. Efectivamente, hay un pequeño bote arriba tras el evento de intervención, pero luego es una mostruosa bajada, y ahí se queda, ajeno a la globalidad. Espero equivocarme, porque a nivel micro lo veríamos en forma de incendios.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Entre 6107 y 6091 está ideal para un grid scalping en el PDAX, al menos por el momento.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Semos los mejore. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

boobies day!

Dedicated to MM nerd friend















y aquí está con el sr. posho sevishano


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay cuerda fácil hasta el 6076, así que ojo con ponerse en medio del rabo pandórico que cae, como aquel que dice. Posible push al 52.



Touche, maese


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Touche, maese




Versión Pandoro del "siyalodecíayo":


----------



## loblesa (14 Jun 2012)

¿Cómo véis ArcelorMittal? Entran ganas de darle un mordisco...


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2012)

chuliIbex por fundamentalessh, parece que aguantará pero ...


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Estoy preocupao.... por más vueltas que le doy a la gráfica del SPX500, me sale que después del Patricio que nos hicieron ayer, hoy nos quieren hacer un "SpongeBob"... joio trader hashondo. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

Pero como aguanta el condenado...
La prima, el bono, la Merckel y no baja.... 
Se habrán enteredo los espías satelitales y neuronales que estoy en corto


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Estoy preocupao.... por más vueltas que le doy a la gráfica del SPX500, me sale que después del Patricio que nos hicieron ayer, hoy nos quieren hacer un "SpongeBob"... joio trader hashondo. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> chuliIbex por fundamentalessh, parece que aguantará pero ...



Dios mio, eso es ir muy ciego o ...muy tonto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Jun 2012)

cuanto aburrimiento veo ultimamente en el hilo 

yo ando corto en el bund en 141,77 esperando a ver si deciden tirarlo o si realmente se trata de una trampa para gacelas como yo que acabaremos cediendo el almuerzo a los leones.

en 141,89


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2012)

Un día más, la actuación contraria a la mass mierda da beneficios...


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Jun 2012)

Porque sube? vencimientos de mañana?


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dios mio, eso es ir muy ciego o ...muy tonto



ya está bien! : típica mentalidad hispaní y foril! 

vemos que unos jóvenes, se dedican al puro i+d+i y lo único que se le ocurre es criticarlos, mal muy mal :no:

 ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME saltó la protección del punto de entrada, llegó a +12 pero pensé que tenía más recorrido :: :: :: por avaricioso ...
> 
> 20120614 09:46:54 FESX Jun12 S -1 2141.0
> 20120614 09:00:59 FESX Jun12 M 1 2139.0





Esta la cierro con los +12, y seguro que ahora se va 20 arriba ... pero me jode más cagarla por avaricia, como antes.

20120614 12:15:55 FESX Jun12 M 1 2132.0 
20120614 12:34:51 FESX Jun12 L -1 2144.0


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dios mio, eso es ir muy ciego o ...muy tonto



O muy listos... (agua destilada+prohibición de hacer pis dentro de la piscina)


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Bueno, comienzan a vomitar rumores sobre greccia y sus bancos suben un 20%. Carpatos tocandose y batiendo palmas.

De hoy al lunes no quedan tonterias que oir.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Jun 2012)

Señores me tengo que ir a unos tramites, cuidienme la posi (el stop protege beneficios y mi esperanza esta puesta en 6650)

Gracias srs por su comprensión


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Jun 2012)

ay que me aburro..


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O muy listos... (agua destilada+prohibición de hacer pis dentro de la piscina)



Y entrar muuuuuuuuy limpitos...


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O muy listos... (agua destilada+prohibición de hacer pis dentro de la piscina)



Mucho me temo que la afirmacion de que el agua destilada no es conductora solo es cierta para voltajes como el de la pila de petaca con la que se suele "demostrar" dicha afirmacion. Con voltajes un poco mas altos, me temo que la concentracion de iones -OH y +H3O, naturalmente presentes en el agua, seria suficiente para producir la conduccion. 

Y aun asumiendo que no es conductora, ¿cuanto cuestan los 2000 litros, a ojo de buen cubero, de agua destilada que caben en esa piscina?

Y aun asi, el que el agua conduzca o no conduzca no tiene que afectar a los que estan dentro y no cierran el circuito a tierra, aunque no sea yo el que lo demuestre en carnes propias...

Simplemente quisieron hacer una foto graciosa con el cable desenchufado.


----------



## peseteuro (14 Jun 2012)

tanto tiempo lateral con amagos de subida y de ruptura ¿no huele demasiado a atrapa-gacelas?

me da pronto nos volvemos a los infiernos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Jun 2012)

me voy a ver si alguien me da algo pa comer..






sean buenos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Mucho me temo que la afirmacion de que el agua destilada no es conductora solo es cierta para voltajes como el de la pila de petaca con la que se suele "demostrar" dicha afirmacion. Con voltajes un poco mas altos, me temo que la concentracion de iones -OH y +H3O, naturalmente presentes en el agua, seria suficiente para producir la conduccion.
> 
> Y aun asumiendo que no es conductora, ¿cuanto cuestan los 2000 litros, a ojo de buen cubero, de agua destilada que caben en esa piscina?
> 
> ...




a) la conductividad del agua destilada es del orden de los micro-mhos, a 220V, corriente del orden de los miliamperios en el agua, poca cossssa 

b) Si condujese algo, que lo dudo se haría un cortocircuito en el enchufe y
saltarían los plomillos. ::

c) Dinero? Minucias! Unos tios con la capacidad de crear un soporte hidroflotable con unas chanclas no les debe faltar de ná! :XX:


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Jun 2012)

¿Es esta una foto de familia de HVEI35? ¿Se descubren las identidades secretas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> ¿Es esta una foto de familia de HVEI35? ¿Se descubren las identidades secretas?



Se ve clarísimamente a pandoro.....


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> ¿Es esta una foto de familia de HVEI35? ¿Se descubren las identidades secretas?



Pandorin incluido?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pandorin incluido?


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

No joas.... Burbubolsa?


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2012)

Buenas, una pregunta a quienes operan en Bankinter.
Estoy pensando en entrar en el mini Ibex, pero veo que en bankinter tienen dos tipos: futuros mini Ibex y opciones mini Ibex.

Supongo que es una pregunta de alguien que demuestra no tener NPI, pero, ¿me pueden decir la diferencia? Y ¿qué creen que es más conveniente si decido operar en ello?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pandorin incluido?









*Miradlo !!, está en el medio*


----------



## Lechu (14 Jun 2012)

BUENAS 

Las auditoras darán a conocer el lunes que la banca necesita entre 60.000 y 70.000 millones.


Oliver Wyman y Roldan Berger adelantarán al próximo lunes los informe sobre las necesidades de capital de la banca española, que oscilarán entre 60.000 y 70.000 millones, según informa Reuters citando dos fuentes.
EXPANSION


----------



## Jarlaxe (14 Jun 2012)

Merkel: el rescate a España se debe a una "burbuja financiera" por conductas "irresponsables"

Merkel: el rescate a España se debe a una "burbuja financiera" por conductas "irresponsables" - 20minutos.es


----------



## locoAC (14 Jun 2012)

¿Pero qué cojones hace el IBEX en verde, con la prima en 550, el DAX y el CAC en rojo, un gabinete de crisis reunido, los rumores de otro paquete de rescate, la Merkel y los ugandeses poniéndonos a parir, y el domingo elecciones en Grecia?


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones hace el IBEX en verde, con la prima en 550, el DAX y el CAC en rojo, un gabinete de crisis reunido, los rumores de otro paquete de rescate, la Merkel y los ugandeses poniéndonos a parir, y el domingo elecciones en Grecia?



Usted está corto, como yo :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (14 Jun 2012)

Arcellor a 10,80... 

Alguna noticia en especial? Pensar que casi entro en 52!


----------



## vyk (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones hace el IBEX en verde, con la prima en 550, el DAX y el CAC en rojo, un gabinete de crisis reunido, los rumores de otro paquete de rescate, la Merkel y los ugandeses poniéndonos a parir, y el domingo elecciones en Grecia?



No lo sé, pero SAN y BBVA llevan unos días aguantando el tirón.


----------



## locoAC (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Usted está corto, como yo :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yo estoy en la trinchera, con el sargento Bertok.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Yo estoy en la trinchera, con el sargento Bertok.



El Sargento parece la típica excusa familiar....

Pero cariño, si yo he pasado toda la noche con el Sargento en la trinchera. ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones hace el IBEX en verde, con la prima en 550, el DAX y el CAC en rojo, un gabinete de crisis reunido, los rumores de otro paquete de rescate, la Merkel y los ugandeses poniéndonos a parir, y el domingo elecciones en Grecia?



Aklgunos patriotas lo mantenemos con esfuerzo. Hay que salvar España.


----------



## mutiko (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) la conductividad del agua destilada es del orden de los micro-mhos, a 220V, corriente del orden de los miliamperios en el agua, poca cossssa
> 
> b) Si condujese algo, que lo dudo se haría un cortocircuito en el enchufe y
> saltarían los plomillos. ::
> ...



Creo qué quisiste decir megaohmios pero si. No obstante los diferenciales son de 30 miliamperios porque más se estima qué son peligrosos 

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2012)

Va a ser que están atrapando gacelas porque con la que está cayendo hoy es un total sin sentido el subir...8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Va a ser que están atrapando gacelas porque con la que está cayendo hoy es un total sin sentido el subir...8:



Creo que buscan el 6700-6800 entre hoy y mañana(fué resistencia en su día) y desde hay preparar la gran fiesta para el lunes. ¿Que pasará? Entiendo que algo parecido a lo de este lunes...lo que no sé es en qué dirección.


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que buscan el 6700-6800 entre hoy y mañana(fué resistencia en su día) y desde hay preparar la gran fiesta para el lunes. ¿Que pasará? Entiendo que algo parecido a lo de este lunes...lo que no sé es en qué dirección.



Yo apuesto por una buena flecha hacia abajo, es lo que dicta mi intuición, pero una buena host***, buenísima que deje atrapado a todo dios, pero seguro que fallo y al final esta onda llega a los 12000, yo que se...:XX:


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Carpatos web blacklisted. Se nota su ramalazo, deseando una QE3 y inyecciones a mansalva para justificar sus posis.

Ni para info.

Por cierto, siguen mareando al personal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> Yo estoy en la trinchera, con el sargento Bertok.



Vigile que el roce hace el cariño y con Pandoro ya serían un threesome


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jun 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Yo apuesto por una buena flecha hacia abajo, es lo que dicta mi intuición, pero una buena host***, buenísima que deje atrapado a todo dios, pero seguro que fallo y al final esta onda llega a los 12000, yo que se...:XX:



El lunes pasado al final acabó como empezó. Eso espero yo para el que biene...lo que no se es si el ramalazo será hacía arriba o hacia abajo..y cuanto durará.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Jun 2012)

Salida de inditex sargento bertok, le seguire en la subida con un 50% de liquidez, perdi una pierna en una de mis incursiones en ibe, pero todavia puedo meter algun tiro que otro


----------



## Mabuse (14 Jun 2012)

Muy buenas tardes a todos, y muchas gracias por este hilo, alimento intelectual y divertimento en estos tiempos de guano.
Acabo de encontrar esto, y me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes es el inventor, en cuyo caso lo consideraré fiable, y en caso contrario les consulto si estos de la cnn son tan serios como ustedes.
Un saludo y grasias de hantevraso.
Fear & Greed Index - Investor Sentiment - CNNMoney


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Muy bueno....yo diría que es momento de comprar.

Pero bueno, parece ser que esta todo en calma a la espera de Grecia....la próxima semana será interesante.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Jun 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> ¿Es esta una foto de familia de HVEI35? ¿Se descubren las identidades secretas?



Sargento, tenemos un infiltrado, en la segunda foto del artículo se le ve nseñándonos a preparar el gin-tonic en el casco... haga memoria a ver quien se encontraba presente )


----------



## Seren (14 Jun 2012)

locoAC dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones hace el IBEX en verde, con la prima en 550, el DAX y el CAC en rojo, un gabinete de crisis reunido, los rumores de otro paquete de rescate, la Merkel y los ugandeses poniéndonos a parir, y el domingo elecciones en Grecia?



Muy sencillo, la clasica operativa del sentimiento contrario utilizada por los leoncios generadores de movimiento de mercado. Mas facil de llevar a cabo en un indice debil y abaratado como el ibex. Si los larguistas desaparecen no tienen efectividad sus cortos.

El gran soporte del 6800 de hace unas semanas lo rebasaron sin contemplaciones a sabiendas de que habria abundantes compras de particulares. Una vez saltados sus SL y viendo que no entra dinero retiran sus cortos y esto sube, que es en la que estamos, hasta que el sentimiento vuelva a ser alcista(aun no lo es) para de nuevo meter potentes cortos, pero para ello tienen que ver que hay de nuevo compras.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Muy sencillo, la clasica operativa del sentimiento contrario utilizada por los leoncios generadores de movimiento de mercado. Mas facil de llevar a cabo en un indice debil y abaratado como el ibex. Si los larguistas desaparecen no tienen efectividad sus cortos.
> 
> El gran soporte del 6800 de hace unas semanas lo rebasaron sin contemplaciones a sabiendas de que habria abundantes compras de particulares. Una vez saltados sus SL y viendo que no entra dinero retiran sus cortos y esto sube, que es en la que estamos, hasta que el sentimiento vuelva a ser alcista(aun no lo es) para de nuevo meter potentes cortos, pero para ello tienen que ver que hay de nuevo compras.



Vamos, que será cuando el pelotón HVEI salga de sus trincheras....::


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Kaboom! pepinazo al alza de los usanos, van ya a por el 1% de subidas. A ver como lo justifican hoy. Cierre verde intenso para hoy hasta en el dax.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Kaboom! pepinazo al alza de los usanos, van ya a por el 1% de subidas. A ver como lo justifican hoy. Cierre verde intenso para hoy hasta en el dax.



Los vencimientos? Parece que están buscando provocar un cierre de cortos masivos.

Por lo pronto el nivel de 1314 ha aguantado a la taladradora y a salido disparado hacia arriba tras una lucha brutal en el pivot 1317.

Ahora vamos a por la resistencia 1323.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

Mulder por favor, puede informar seguimos como a la mañana


----------



## Seren (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos, que será cuando el pelotón HVEI salga de sus trincheras....::



Es lo que intentaran, y si no ven a nadie salir se van definitivamente para arriba. Da igual que siga la retaila de malas noticias, o si viene alguna buena, los institucionales no se rigen por la economia del pueblo.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Los vencimientos? Parece que están buscando provocar un cierre de cortos masivos.
> 
> Por lo pronto el nivel de 1314 ha aguantado a la taladradora y a salido disparado hacia arriba tras una lucha brutal en el pivot 1317.
> 
> Ahora vamos a por la resistencia 1323.



Llevan haciendo el tonto toda la semana en los usa. Total para llegar a mañana en el mismo sitio en el que estaban. Ahora queda todo a una apuesta: el tema de moda, Grecia. Salga lo que salga se lo llevaran a su terreno.

Estos vencimientos los considero como los mas estresantes del año (de momento).


----------



## carvil (14 Jun 2012)

*OANDA fxTrade will not accept any trading activity from 6:00 AM EST until approximately 3:00 PM EST, on Sunday, June 17, 2012. OANDA believes the convergence of a major market event during off-market hours*



Salu2


----------



## bluebeetle (14 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sargento, tenemos un infiltrado, en la segunda foto del artículo se le ve nseñándonos a preparar el gin-tonic en el casco... haga memoria a ver quien se encontraba presente )



En caso de guerra cualquier casco es coctelera ::


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

MAldito pepón....viene cuando no se le quiere.

Qué dura es la vida de la gacela...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Lo tienen perfectamente controlado y manipulado por los vencimientos.

Cuidado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Creo qué quisiste decir megaohmios pero si. No obstante los diferenciales son de 30 miliamperios porque más se estima qué son peligrosos
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



No mutiko eléctrico , hablaba de la conductividad cuyas unidades, al ser la inversa de la resistividad son los mhos (resistencia ohm vs conductividad mho : 



carvil dijo:


> *OANDA fxTrade will not accept any trading activity from 6:00 AM EST until approximately 3:00 PM EST, on Sunday, June 17, 2012. OANDA believes the convergence of a major market event during off-market hours*
> 
> Salu2


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Jun 2012)

La bolsa de Atenas cierra con subidon del 10%. Eso es una Bolsa y no esta puta mierda que tenemos en españa


----------



## aksarben (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No mutiko eléctrico , hablaba de la conductividad cuyas unidades, al ser la inversa de la resistividad son los mhos (resistencia ohm vs conductividad mho :


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> La bolsa de Atenas cierra con subidon del 10%. Eso es una Bolsa y no esta puta mierda que tenemos en españa



Pero aquí al menos tenemos a los de del Bosque y al mejor Torres...:XX::XX: Burbuja futbolistaní en toda regla. Ese si que podía jugar en Uganda...:XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Al final me joderán y las SAN vendidas el lunes a 5,11 no van a estar tan bien vendidas como pensaba...


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Al final me joderán y las SAN vendidas el lunes a 5,11 no van a estar tan bien vendidas como pensaba...



La semana que viene va a ser memorable, creo que habrá un 30% de subidas en total de lunes a viernes según mis cálculos.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> La semana que viene va a ser memorable, creo que habrá un 30% de subidas en total de lunes a viernes según mis cálculos.




Según sus cálculos???:




Se refiere al Ibex? Con lo jodidos que estamos?





ienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (14 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> La semana que viene va a ser memorable, creo que habrá un 30% de subidas en total de lunes a viernes según mis cálculos.



Deberias cambiarte el nic a: SuperMegaHiperOPTIMISTIC1985


----------



## Rudel (14 Jun 2012)

Va a ser memorable, pero por otras razones.


----------



## DeCafeina (14 Jun 2012)

Si alguno de ustedes está interesado en un curso de cresting, pónganse en contacto conmigo.

También imparto cursos de inversión basados en wishful thinking.

::::::

Mis paupérrimas plusvalías de las últimas semanas (y un poco más) dilapidadas en una sola sesión. :´(

En fin. De momento habrá que seguir con el plan inicial de trabajar para ganar dinero (que no se me ofenda ningún trabajador de los mercados; saben a lo que me refiero).

Al menos uno lo pasa bien leyendo el foro. Participo poco pero les leo mucho.


----------



## Al Lopez (14 Jun 2012)

Bankia se ha quedado en el eurillo redondo mondo y lirondo xD


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2012)

Al Lopez dijo:


> Bankia se ha quedado en el eurillo redondo mondo y lirondo xD



El euro no, por debajo 0.984


----------



## Al Lopez (14 Jun 2012)

::::::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2012)

BME sacando las sonrisas a Hellion con un cierre que ni el puño de Bernanke...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hablaba de la conductividad cuyas unidades, al ser la inversa de la resistividad son los mhos (resistencia ohm vs conductividad mho :











::::


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

maese, en el dax estan acumulando no 

por cierto aparte de la ginebra le gusta el Martini, por curisidad (a mí el rojo con zumo de naranja , me chifa)


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

a ver si también se pasa Mulder por aquí y no comenta algo si la subasta fuera positiva mañana vendrá pandoro (pero a ojo diría que ha sido negativa) ainnnsss...


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> maese, en el dax estan acumulando no
> 
> por cierto aparte de la ginebra le gusta el Martini, por curisidad (a mí el rojo con zumo de naranja , me chifa)




Hace años que no lo pruebo (literalmente)... me parece muy dulzón, la verdad :: así que no es muy de mi manga.


Respecto a lo otro, lo que no es importante (el DAX)  estoy en casa ahora mismo, así que no tengo ni idea de lo que están haciendo, no tengo acceso a la tecnología militar del lado alcista, y tampoco a la del lado bajista ::::

(dónde cojones está ese gif del piratescu cuando se necesita :XX: )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias,

300 eurillos tengo del mini del ibex, esto da para invitar a todos los integrantes del hilo a comer, en el mcdonals o en el bar manolo del poligono, sin cafe. Algo es algo.

PIRATON no estas bien, no estas bien y lo sabes, no estas tan mal como Mr.P, pero no estas bien.

Un 30% de subida? ummmm, usted nos quiere hundir el hilo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2012)

CARACOLERO salga y diga algo:


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No mutiko eléctrico , hablaba de la conductividad cuyas unidades, al ser la inversa de la resistividad son los mhos (resistencia ohm vs conductividad mho :




Bombero de Granada:

Aquí hay una noticia de la Ciudad de la Alhambra, de un tubo y resistividad.

¿No tendrá usted nada que ver, no? ienso::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2012)

:::::::::: :8::8::8:

Que coojones lleva a alguien a meter su pene en un tubo de acero?????

O ya no le quedaban ni 20 euros para ir a los clubes de luces, o tiene mucho miedo a las ladillas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

Las cosas son como son y no se pueden cambiar. Los mhos son los mhos, usted bebe por placer, la mesa del pollastre se rompe cada semana y lcasc corre todos los dias, por las mañanas corre las cortinas.








Por cierto, voy a comprar al cf para preparme una bebida patriótica en hapollo de la selección.









Spoiler



campari rojo, rodaja de limon amarillo...dejen de mirar los pechos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :::::::::: :8::8::8:
> 
> Que coojones lleva a alguien a meter su pene en un tubo de acero?????
> 
> O ya no le quedaban ni 20 euros para ir a los clubes de luces, o tiene mucho miedo a las ladillas.



Acaso no sabe usted el chiste de tarzán y los condones?


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acaso no sabe usted el chiste de tarzán y los condones?



No se corte, comparta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se corte, comparta...



Allá va....

Tarzán en la farmacía....

Tarzan: Tarzán querer fundas de plástico para el nabo

farmacéutica: ¿como dice caballero?

T: Fundas para el nabo, tarzán no querer tener tarzanitos,ni quere pillar cosa mala cuando encular a chita.

f: ahhh preservativos!

T: Si, fundas para el nabo.

f: ¿que tamaño?

T: Descomunal.

f: aqui tiene.

Se va tarzán. Vuelve al día siguiente.

T: Fundas para el nabo no sirve. Tarzán fuerte, jane fuerte, funda pafff (onomatopeya de ruptura de funda para el nabo)

f: Bueno aqui tiene otra marca, más resistente. Es la que usa pandoro con los del hvei35, y ya habrá oido que tiene mucho trajín ultimamente.

Se va tarzán. Vuelve al día siguiente.

T: Fundas para el nabo no sirve. Tarzán fuerte, jane fuerte, funda pafff 

f: Mire ya lo único que le puedo dar es este condón con refuerzos de acero milanés....



Spoiler



Tarzán fuerte, funda para el nabo fuerte, jane paffff


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bombero de Granada:
> 
> Aquí hay una noticia de la Ciudad de la Alhambra, de un tubo y resistividad.
> 
> ¿No tendrá usted nada que ver, no? ienso::



puede dar, por favor, niveles


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

En DAX llevan la tarde acumulando. Dentro corto en 6136. Objetivo 6127, va directo a por la MME200.

MME200 crossed. Closed.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Seguimos en el sueño americano, sus datos macro son una mierda pero como siempre toda la atencion en la UE. Suben un 1%, limpieza de imagen. 

No entiendo sus movimientos esta semana, de verdad.


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2012)

Los yankies van a tener que discutir muy pronto sobre el techo de gasto (sí, otra vez) y están poniendo los ínidces en el sitio adecuado para dejarlos caer, asustando al personal, pero sin hacerse pupa. Si ya de paso lo colamos de rondón cerquita del periodo electoral, mejor que mejor...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Seguimos en el sueño americano, sus datos macro son una mierda pero como siempre toda la atencion en la UE. Suben un 1%, limpieza de imagen.
> 
> No entiendo sus movimientos esta semana, de verdad.



Bolsa no= economía real.
Bolsa = movimiento de flujos monetarios y exceso de liquidez

Es el paraiso de la manipulación.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Los alemanes o son egoístas de cojones (que lo son) o son medio tontos (que algo de eso también debe haber porque se creen superiores).

Vana reventar a la zona euro entera. Andan con excusas y exigiendo a los demás ajustes .... y cuando lo hacen se olvidan de eurobonos ..... Está claro que no van a dar un euro de lo que creen que es suyo por derecho natural. Seres de luz!


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

Han metido compras de 22 contratos a pip y 52 contratos a medio pip, en el PDAX esta tarde.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

Dónde andará MM para informar un poco


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Me está empezando a gustar las maneras de First Solar. Hay que estar atentos por si le da por empezar un ciclo alcista. De momento, nada que hacer y mucho que mirar.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Nokia quien la ha visto y quién la ve. Facturando 50.000 millones hace poco y esta año no pasando de 31.000 millones y acelerando la bajada.

Tiene mucho know how ahí y Microsoft necesita hacer algo en el mundo del móvil cuando Facebook va a estar ahí presente, Google lo está y más con Motorola, Apple está ...... Comprará MS a Nokia?, tiene algo que ver Elop como ex-MS dirigiendo Nokia?.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

CME.ES y EURUSD vendiendo y FDAX, CL y XAUUSD comprando. Puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

¿Que os parece la última vela del sp?

Mamporrera total


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Están echando la caña y algún pez sí que van a pescar.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

XAUUSD vendiendo, todos los demás mercados comprando.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Para adentro en FSLR.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

He aquí el porqué del pepinazo, de Zerohedge:

And the mother of all rumors strikes:

G20 SOURCES SAY CENTRAL BANKS PREPARING FOR COORDINATED ACTION AFTER THE GREEK ELECTIONS

One small problem. Central banks NEVER indicate in advance what they will do. This is merely a desperation attempt to ramp markets into the close, and sucker even more retail into stocks ahead of Sunday. Now we wait for the denial because otherwise some pathetic G-20 leak just made central banks everywhere irrelevant and obsolete: remember what happened to Jamie Dimon when in March he front-ran the Fed...


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Get it, Ben!

Do you want more?. So what hell are you waiting for?. Expend all your / our money.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Todo esto carece de sentido ya. Para que sirve una nueva expansion?? para subir las bolsas y las MPs. Eso sumado a subidas de impuestos en paises "rescatados" es lo mismo que decir miseria. Que se gana pasta en bolsa? si, ellos. Pero creo que por el bien de los demas esto no puede seguir asi.

Son pajas mentales, pero esto esta fuera de madre. Vamos a lo loco.


----------



## Defcon (14 Jun 2012)

G-20 sources says central banks are preparing coordinated action to provide liquidity


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> He aquí el porqué del pepinazo, de Zerohedge:
> 
> And the mother of all rumors strikes:
> 
> ...



Ya comenté que la cumbre era el finde que viene...

Cociendo un manguerazo gordo...

p.d. que cabronada de vela dios santo


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> He aquí el porqué del pepinazo, de Zerohedge:
> 
> And the mother of all rumors strikes:
> 
> ...



jorl... y yo que pensaba que había sido por el gol de españa!


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

No van a dejar caer nada, meterán la pasta que sea necesaria como SIEMPRE han hecho.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya comenté que la cumbre era el finde que viene...
> 
> Cociendo un manguerazo gordo...
> 
> p.d. que cabronada de vela dios santo



Otro manguerazo, no mas, por navidades o asi hubo otra accion coordinada no???

De que sirvio?? ah si, para llevar al SP a 14XX. En lo demas, mas paro, mas deficit, mas deuda, mas agujero y mas mierda.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No van a dejar caer nada, meterán la pasta que sea necesaria como SIEMPRE han hecho.



Entonces preparemonos para la madre de todos los SELL-OFFS ::


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Me huelo a que en los 1330 han soltado toda la pasta,...

para hoy, para lo que queda de semana y puede que para dentro de algún tiempo.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> jorl... y yo que pensaba que había sido por el gol de españa!



Hoy hay fútbol otra vez?

Cuanto dura el mundial este??


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otro manguerazo, no mas, por navidades o asi hubo otra accion coordinada no???
> 
> De que sirvio?? ah si, para llevar al SP a 14XX. En lo demas, mas paro, mas deficit, mas deuda, mas agujero y mas mierda.



La finallización del último QE2 ha coincido con las caídas. Ya se sabe como funciona esto , a golpe de barbascopteros y sus dosis de dolares


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Saltó el SL a 6 céntimos por debajo. A seguir al tanto de ella.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Madre de diox, que cachondeo lo de los usanos


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> me huelo a que en los 1330 han soltado toda la pasta,...
> 
> Para hoy, para lo que queda de semana y puede que para dentro de algún tiempo.



madre de dios!!


----------



## Defcon (14 Jun 2012)

free money free money everywhere!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Se han pelado la vela de pe a pa

Veo dolor...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

El culibex no corrige ni a tiros.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

Otro gol de España

Edito, Era por la vela de las 21:31 pero parece ser que han anulado el gol


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Otro gol de España



No, de Bernake. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Todo esto carece de sentido ya. Para que sirve una nueva expansion?? para subir las bolsas y las MPs. Eso sumado a subidas de impuestos en paises "rescatados" es lo mismo que decir miseria. Que se gana pasta en bolsa? si, ellos. Pero creo que por el bien de los demas esto no puede seguir asi.
> 
> Son pajas mentales, pero esto esta fuera de madre. Vamos a lo loco.



Lo bueno para la bolsa es malo para la gente, está claro.


----------



## Defcon (14 Jun 2012)

A parte de los del G-20 tambien han metido un buen volumen para romper los 1,26 en el Eur/Usd a ver si aguanta..


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoy hay fútbol otra vez?
> 
> Cuanto dura el mundial este??



Pues un poquito todavía. Pero no se preocupe que cuando tengan que jugar el próximo dándole patadas a un bote de colacao seguro que ya no lo televisan


----------



## MarketMaker (14 Jun 2012)

5 de Junio



MarketMaker dijo:


> Espero que si. Al menos se deberían testear mañana los 1286-1288, para tener una continuidad.
> 
> Minutos de la basura, se salen medianos que han sufrido bastante estos días y están maquillando lo que pueden sus resultados.
> 
> En 1299 volverán a entrar, apoyando una posible subida a los niveles objetivo marcados.



Al día siguiente el 6 se superó ese 1299 con entrada fuerte de dinero. Creo que fue ajetreo quien me preguntó ese mismo día que si esperaba subidas.


21 de mayo



MarketMaker dijo:


> En 1292 entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.
> 
> A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes,
> Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno 1273-1282.
> ...




Como me vuelve a preguntar: se mantienen los objetivos, pero también que se está "ralentizando" mucho, y es que la cosa se complica por momentos, demasiado RUIDO externo.

Seguimos en la lucha.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Miren el volumen semanal de FSLR durante las últimas 4 semanas. Ya no se desploma y tiene un volumen brutal. Vísperas de nada, días de mucho.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance

Hoy nos llevamos las sillas...


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Otra vez parriba. Al final lo chaparan en maximos como si nada. Y mañana vencimiento, esto puede ser bestial.


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (14 Jun 2012)

__________________________________


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex no corrige ni a tiros.



Es lo que vengo viendo...le cuesta guanear como hace unas semanas...me da miedo que haya bajado ya todo lo que tenía que bajar y le estemos perdiendo 700 puntos más los que perdamos mientras pensamos si salimos o no....1000 puntos:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otra vez parriba. Al final lo chaparan en maximos como si nada. Y mañana vencimiento, esto puede ser bestial.



La vela de las 21:00 ha sido mortal y el pelado posterior también. Están marcando territorio...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Es lo que vengo viendo...le cuesta guanear como hace unas semanas...me da miedo que haya bajado ya todo lo que tenía que bajar y le estemos perdiendo 700 puntos más los que perdamos mientras pensamos si salimos o no....1000 puntos:ouch:



El lunes lo sabremos y es posible que haya un velón que haga que el riesgo se dispare al máximo.

Es uno de los mercados más difíciles que recuerdo en muchos años.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La vela de las 21:00 ha sido mortal y el pelado posterior también. Están marcando territorio...



Como el domingo en Grecia funcione bien el puchero, volveran a maximos SP volando.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como el domingo en Grecia funcione bien el puchero, volveran a maximos SP volando.



Se han fumado los malos datos macroeconómicos usanos de las últimas semanas inocho:


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se han fumado los malos datos macroeconómicos usanos de las últimas semanas inocho:



Y les ha sentado bien?


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Creen que merece la pena entrar con un 20% de liquidez mañana a la espera de un subidón la próxima semana??

O es demasiado riesgo?


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Cierre pepon y siguen con carrerilla. Al menos hemos visto la justificacion que comentaba este mediodia para con las subidas. Son mas previsibles que una menstruacion. El tase viene con guano pero a saber.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Jun 2012)

Como veis Prisa para entrar ahora?

SP: 0.431
SL: 0.379

Es que no toy segura...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como veis Prisa para entrar ahora?
> 
> SP: 0.431
> SL: 0.379
> ...



Con la volatilidad que va a haber en el mercado, perfectamente la pueden desintegrar.

Hasta los Blue Chips se van a mover como vulgares chicharros.

Cuidado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Creen que merece la pena entrar con un 20% de liquidez mañana a la espera de un subidón la próxima semana??
> 
> O es demasiado riesgo?



Tira palante que vas a ganar pelas


----------



## Defcon (14 Jun 2012)

Preparando ya el terreno para mañana.... ¿como ven ustedes la cosa para la semana que viene (domingo por la noche inclusive) ?

¿A meter largos y gapazo del bueno, como la semana pasada mas de 150 pips en el eur/usd o saldrá algun partido en las elecciones griegas que nos pongan el ano fino y tendremos oso guanoso por una temporada?


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Osti y el ibex a todo esto subiendo casi un 1% superando los 6k7. Toma moreno que este mañana se nos marca una subida memorable.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Preparando ya el terreno para mañana.... ¿como ven ustedes la cosa para la semana que viene (domingo por la noche inclusive) ?
> 
> ¿A meter largos y gapazo del bueno, como la semana pasada mas de 150 pips en el eur/usd o saldrá algun partido en las elecciones griegas que nos pongan el ano fino y tendremos oso guanoso por una temporada?



Si en Grecia ganan los pro-rescate, peponazo.

Si en Grecia ganan los no-pro-rescate, inyección masiva y peponazo.

Dudo mucho que los alemanes quieran meterse en un escenario apocalíptico. Ya han ganado bastante con la crisis y no les va a quedar más remedio que abrir la llave de paso.

Por otra parte, los movimientos desde el martes en el culibex son irrelevantes. Sin duda son fruto del vencimiento de mañana.

El lunes será susto o muerte.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Osti y el ibex a todo esto subiendo casi un 1% superando los 6k7. Toma moreno que este mañana se nos marca una subida memorable.



Hay que recordar que si el plan de los leoncios es subir todo lo que puedan, primero tendrán que tirarlo para comprar barato y que se sumen los retail a la subida y contra más baratuchi, mejor.

Por lo que si ahora están subiendo....


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hay que recordar que si el plan de los leoncios es subir todo lo que puedan, primero tendrán que tirarlo para comprar barato y que se sumen los retail a la subida y contra más baratuchi, mejor.
> 
> Por lo que si ahora están subiendo....



El domingo a la noche... ND. Lo veo.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hay que recordar que si el plan de los leoncios es subir todo lo que puedan, primero tendrán que tirarlo para comprar barato y que se sumen los retail a la subida y contra más baratuchi, mejor.
> 
> Por lo que si ahora están subiendo....



Con un vencimiento mañana y el evento del fin de semana, cualquier análisis carece de rigor.

El gráfico muestra lo que muestra y yo apuesto por peponazo descomunal. Pero dudo que vaya a arriesgar ni un luero. Llevo buen año y no me lo voy a jugar en una situación de posible cara o cruz.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Jun 2012)

Yo desde hace semana y media me mantengo al margen. Estos virajes tan fuertes marean. Aun asi me parece pronto para preparar la campaña electoral USA, lo digo por la subida probable del SP, a no ser que quieran destruir a obama claro.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Hoy nos llevamos las sillas...



Deja algo payo!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que vamos a girarnos hacia abajo, tal vez durante una o dos semanas


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como veis Prisa para entrar ahora?
> 
> SP: 0.431
> SL: 0.379
> ...



Deberías esperar a superar los 0,45. Si los pasa, puede subir a lo burro.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si en Grecia ganan los pro-rescate, peponazo.
> 
> Si en Grecia ganan los no-pro-rescate, inyección masiva y peponazo.
> 
> ...



Puede suceder perfectamente que mañana haya guanazo para dar el petardazo subidón el lunes. O al revés,
en cualquier caso, make some noise!


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Jun 2012)

Central banks ready to combat Greek market storm


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con un vencimiento mañana y el evento del fin de semana, cualquier análisis carece de *rigor*.
> 
> El gráfico muestra lo que muestra y yo apuesto por peponazo descomunal. Pero dudo que vaya a arriesgar ni un luero. Llevo buen año y no me lo voy a jugar en una situación de posible cara o cruz.



Rigor?, forastero de eso no se ha gastado nunca por esos lares.
Prepárate porque no pasará mucho tiempo para que salgas rápido de la trinchera. Lo que no sé es si va a ser porque te la llenarán de culebras o porque ya lo has decidido. En cualquier caso, una vez fuera de la trinchera, solo queda echar a correr como un bestia y no mirar hacia atrás.

Let's go, they're watching you.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Rigor?, forastero de eso no se ha gastado nunca por esos lares.
> Prepárate porque no pasará mucho tiempo para que salgas rápido de la trinchera. Lo que no sé es si va a ser porque te la llenarán de culebras o porque ya lo has decidido. En cualquier caso, una vez fuera de la trinchera, solo queda echar a correr como un bestia y no mirar hacia atrás.
> 
> Let's go, they're watching you.



El lunes no podré conectarme hasta por la noche


----------



## Arminio_borrado (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Es lo que vengo viendo...le cuesta guanear como hace unas semanas...me da miedo que haya bajado ya todo lo que tenía que bajar y le estemos perdiendo 700 puntos más los que perdamos mientras pensamos si salimos o no....1000 puntos:ouch:



¿Piensas que los 5987 van a ser los mínimos que vamos a ver en el largo plazo?. A mi me parece que podríamos subir ahora incluso hasta los 7600 puntos, y eso no deshacería un movimiento que nos mande bastante más abajo de esos 5987. Pero como 700 o 1000 puntos más abajo.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El lunes no podré conectarme hasta por la noche



Sigue el rastro de sangre verde de orko que vamos a ir dejando machetazo tras machetazo. Si por la parte de adelante de la trinchero no lo ves, mira por la parte trasera ya que lo mismo tenemos que hacia el sur.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue el rastro de sangre verde de orko que vamos a ir dejando machetazo tras machetazo. Si por la parte de adelante de la trinchero no lo ves, mira por la parte trasera ya que lo mismo tenemos que hacia el sur.



atiende al mp :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

Se que suena a coña total... pero al final nos están haciendo un "SpongeBob". ::


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Se que suena a coña total... pero al final nos están haciendo un "SpongeBob". ::



Pero que joven y moderno es usté

Esto del SpongeBob, es una nueva técnica amorosa o de entretenimiento en la trinchera?


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hay que recordar que si el plan de los leoncios es subir todo lo que puedan, primero tendrán que tirarlo para comprar barato y que se sumen los retail a la subida y contra más baratuchi, mejor.
> 
> Por lo que si ahora están subiendo....



No le parece barato los 5.900 de hace unas semanas??:


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Piensas que los 5987 van a ser los mínimos que vamos a ver en el largo plazo?. A mi me parece que podríamos subir ahora incluso hasta los 7600 puntos, y eso no deshacería un movimiento que nos mande bastante más abajo de esos 5987. Pero como 700 o 1000 puntos más abajo.



Para nada tome lo que digo aquí como algo fundado en análisis técnicos o sistemas de algún tipo. Tómelo como opinión de alguien que sigue los mercados como afición y que perfectamente puede estar equivocado.

El tema que siempre he leido es que la bolsa anticipa la economía real unos meses. Viendo que en unos meses es cuando va a empezar tó lo gordo en España, me venía a la cabeza que tal vez "los malos" hayan tirado el índice anticipando lo que va a venir, han comprado baratito, y ahora sólo le queda subir con las medidas que se vayan tomando.

Mientras, nosotros....en la trinchera esperando que suba...

En contraposición, si no recuerdo mal por aquí auténticos maestros del AT ven por seguros los 5.300 en el caso del pirata y los 3.XXX en el caso de ANHQV. Si no recuerdo malienso:



Sipanha dijo:


> Se que suena a coña total... pero al final nos están haciendo un "SpongeBob". ::



Eso, explíquese....tiene que ver con la figura de patricio y bob en el gráfico??:


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso, explíquese....tiene que ver con la figura de patricio y bob en el gráfico??:



Si. ::

Si quiere le actualizo el gráfico.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si. ::
> 
> Si quiere le actualizo el gráfico.



No, no hace falta, lo tengo guardadoinocho:....pero se agradece el análisis:Aplauso:


----------



## Diegol07 (14 Jun 2012)

Egan-Jones lowered France's credit rating one notch to "BBB" from "A.


----------



## Sipanha (14 Jun 2012)

De todas maneras no piense que estoy todo el día con gráficos de Bob Esponja... le traigo un post mio de esta mañana temprano.

Se han tocado todos los niveles excepto los bajos ya que al final ha sido un dia pepón.




Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> Hoy parece que tenemos los soportes, resistencias y pivot un pelin más altos que ayer en el SPX500.
> 
> ...



Gráfico.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Para nada tome lo que digo aquí como algo fundado en análisis técnicos o sistemas de algún tipo. Tómelo como opinión de alguien que sigue los mercados como afición y que perfectamente puede estar equivocado.
> 
> El tema que siempre he leido es que la bolsa anticipa la economía real unos meses. Viendo que en unos meses es cuando va a empezar tó lo gordo en España, me venía a la cabeza que tal vez "los malos" hayan tirado el índice anticipando lo que va a venir, han comprado baratito, y ahora sólo le queda subir con las medidas que se vayan tomando.
> 
> ...



No digo que no sea posible... Pero no me imagino los 3.xxx del Ibex. Eso significaria de media reducir un 50% los precios de las acciones del Ibex. Y todo tiene un limite. Los resultados de las empresas no son TAN malos como para justificar esos precios. No digo que no pueda pasar en uno o dos casos, pero no veo a Ibe en 1.5, Gas en 4.5, Rep en 6, BME en 7.5, Acciona en 20, Amadeus... Al final estas empresas gana dinero aunque sea en otros mercados, y su PER y BPA sera realmente ridiculo.

Pero bueno, ya me lo creo todo.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluebeetle (15 Jun 2012)

Comportamiento del Ibex previsto para mañana:



<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAzXjaIWbh0?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BAzXjaIWbh0?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que no sea posible... Pero no me imagino los 3.xxx del Ibex. Eso significaria de media reducir un 50% los precios de las acciones del Ibex. Y todo tiene un limite. Los resultados de las empresas no son TAN malos como para justificar esos precios. No digo que no pueda pasar en uno o dos casos, pero no veo a Ibe en 1.5, Gas en 4.5, Rep en 6, BME en 7.5, Acciona en 20, Amadeus... Al final estas empresas gana dinero aunque sea en otros mercados, y su PER y BPA sera realmente ridiculo.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya me lo creo todo.
> 
> ...



Los resultados no son malos, pero la deuda es inasumible en gran parte de las cotizadas. La deuda es el talón de Aquiles, ya que apremia a renovar créditos, que a su vez se deniegan.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Los resultados no son malos, pero la deuda es inasumible en gran parte de las cotizadas. La deuda es el talón de Aquiles, ya que apremia a renovar créditos, que a su vez se deniegan.



Pero hay determinados precios que permitirian un dividendo digno y aun asi destinar casi la totalidad del beneficio a amortizar deuda. Incluso las hay como GAS que ya han empezado. No se, ojala tuviera 600.000 euros para meterlos a determinados valores del Ibex a 3.400. Creo que un 15% de beneficio anual durante lustros no me lo quitaba nadie.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero hay determinados precios que permitirian un dividendo digno y aun asi destinar casi la totalidad del beneficio a amortizar deuda. Incluso las hay como GAS que ya han empezado. No se, ojala tuviera 600.000 euros para meterlos a determinados valores del Ibex a 3.400. Creo que un 15% de beneficio anual durante lustros no me lo quitaba nadie.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Si el IBEX sigue la pauta de precios de Dublín, Atenas y Lisboa, la ventana de entrada no va a ser pequeña, porque va a formar un suelo de años. Y en esos años se podrá ver qué empresas sobrevivirán y cómo.

Esto en el caso de que la cosa vaya mal. Si la cosa va muy mal, no habrá suelo ni nada, ya que tendremos caída continuada, tipo Terra. Y si la cosa va bien sería una auténtica novedad, porque ningún intervenido ha levantado cabeza.

Pensando sobre el rescate, veo que efectivamente está otorgado en condiciones muy ventajosas. Curiosamente equivale a los vencimientos de deuda pública de lo que queda de 2012. Invita a relajarse bastante, a actuar como si no hubiera crisis alguna, y a actuar altivamente antes los mercados. Es lo que efectivamente ha ocurrido. Si a esta sensación de que ya está todo resuelto se le suma un sentimiento creciente de desconfianza entre electorado y representantes, el resultado es un desdoblamiento de la realidad política de imprevisibles consecuencias. Creo que en €pa ya dan por descontada la inoperancia de la economía española, y con la transfusión de fondos se certifica su estado moribundo. Si es así, los resultados actuales no son más que una fotografía del pasado, pero no una imagen de futuro.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Jun 2012)

Telefónica resucita Terra en España - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOYGA, a mi no me insulte! 



ghkghk dijo:


> No digo que no sea posible... Pero no me imagino los 3.xxx del Ibex. Eso significaria de media reducir un 50% los precios de las acciones del Ibex. Y todo tiene un limite. Los resultados de las empresas no son TAN malos como para justificar esos precios. No digo que no pueda pasar en uno o dos casos, pero no veo a Ibe en 1.5, Gas en 4.5, Rep en 6, BME en 7.5, Acciona en 20, Amadeus... Al final estas empresas gana dinero aunque sea en otros mercados, y su PER y BPA sera realmente ridiculo.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya me lo creo todo.
> 
> ...




De las empresas que comenta, solo le puedo decir que ibe tiene n problemón con bankia y acs y BME está bajista-bajista sin figura de cambio. Por lo demás, tenga en cuenta la ponderación de cada empresa en el culibex... Un par de bancos atpc, un par de ampliaciones de capital....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mutiko (15 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si el IBEX sigue la pauta de precios de Dublín, Atenas y Lisboa, la ventana de entrada no va a ser pequeña, porque va a formar un suelo de años.



Es lo que.mas me escama a mi. Lo interesante seria ver cual era el per de esos índices antes de la corrección y cual era él per del ibex antes de la corrección porque igual estamos haciendo cabalasy resulta que estaban altisimas y por eso han bajado tanto
Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Hoy tenemos vencimiento


----------



## mutiko (15 Jun 2012)

Peponas. ..

En un momento ronda de thanks

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (15 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si el IBEX sigue la pauta de precios de Dublín, Atenas y Lisboa, la ventana de entrada no va a ser pequeña, porque va a formar un suelo de años. Y en esos años se podrá ver qué empresas sobrevivirán y cómo.
> 
> Esto en el caso de que la cosa vaya mal. Si la cosa va muy mal, no habrá suelo ni nada, ya que tendremos caída continuada, tipo Terra. Y si la cosa va bien sería una auténtica novedad, porque ningún intervenido ha levantado cabeza.
> 
> Pensando sobre el rescate, veo que efectivamente está otorgado en condiciones muy ventajosas. Curiosamente equivale a los vencimientos de deuda pública de lo que queda de 2012. Invita a relajarse bastante, a actuar como si no hubiera crisis alguna, y a actuar altivamente antes los mercados. Es lo que efectivamente ha ocurrido. Si a esta sensación de que ya está todo resuelto se le suma un sentimiento creciente de desconfianza entre electorado y representantes, el resultado es un desdoblamiento de la realidad política de imprevisibles consecuencias. Creo que en €pa ya dan por descontada la inoperancia de la economía española, y con la transfusión de fondos se certifica su estado moribundo. Si es así, los resultados actuales no son más que una fotografía del pasado, pero no una imagen de futuro.



Resumiendo, lo están sosteniendo.


----------



## mutiko (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy tenemos vencimiento



Yo digo llegarán hasta el vértice y se quedará ahí 

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutiko (15 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No mutiko eléctrico , hablaba de la conductividad cuyas unidades, al ser la inversa de la resistividad son los mhos (resistencia ohm vs conductividad mho :



Mira otra cosa que se

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Niveles:

Canal principal: 6.654 6.736
Escapatoria alcista: 6.772 (a partir de este nivel si se supera con claridad, no hay freno hasta los 7.1xx
Por abajo cuidado con perder los : 6.612 que nos envía por la vía rápida a los 6.474

A 12 puntos del nivel superior...peponazo level


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HOYGA, a mi no me insulte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hoyga, BME está un 10% por encima de mínimos y ha dado dividendos... ¿Cuándo me va a confirmar la figura de giro?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

Si aguantamos los 6000, ahora que vamos en ganacias aguantaremos lo que tenga que pasar con Grecia. Saludos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles:
> 
> Canal principal: 6.654 6.736
> Escapatoria alcista: 6.772 (a partir de este nivel si se supera con claridad, no hay freno hasta los 7.1xx
> ...



Superado tu nivel. Veamos is no hay freno hasta 7.1xx.


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles:
> 
> Canal principal: 6.654 6.736
> Escapatoria alcista: *6.772* (a partir de este nivel si se supera con claridad, no hay freno hasta los 7.1xx
> ...



Tocado,debe volver a negociar. Cuidado que aquí está la trampa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

A mi también me daba como nivel importante el 677x. Fibo61,8% del movimiento 6438-6976

Saludos...


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Superado tu nivel. Veamos is no hay freno hasta 7.1xx.



Le han metido volumen en los dos niveles, pero quiero que vuelva al 6772, para ver el color de las operaciones...Vaaaaaaamosss


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

Quieren un peponazo..


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Sigue la fiesta y vamos dos semanas de subida y casi 1000 puntos. Ahora toca la temporada de optimismo para poner cebos.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Quieren un peponazo..



Pues cuidado porque si volamos traspasamos los 7k sin verlo. Mucha subida me parece y muchas pistas para el lunes de ser asi.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

Las iberdrólicas han superado los 3,50, que eran durillos. Pero me espero hasta los 3,62, valor del florentinazo, para ver que pasa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Lo están subiendo a golpe de noticia:

Los grandes bancos centrales, preparados para inyectar liquidez si Grecia sale del euro


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Están acumulando posiciones, el movimiento va a ser fuerte.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Jun 2012)

.
BUENOS días, pues yo espero que ahora se vaya un poquito para abajo. Estoy corto en el EuroStoxx y a punto de saltar el stop. :: 

Si toca 2.170 (venc. 09) fuera ...


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

6.781 está la espoleta(contado) cargamos cortos..stop ajustado a máximos.

Se escapa, mantenemos la orden...por si.ienso:

P.D. Esto es el reino de Pepón, que barbaridad.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

7800 superado. ¿La hora de los valientes?


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

El circo ha empezado.

Para DAX

Esperando a un poco de panico al mediodia para entrar largo para el lunes.

Si no lo hay, pues no entro, ale!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy tenemos vencimiento
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Pero el _vencimiento _no fue ayer?????????????? ::::::



Spoiler








::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 7800 superado. ¿La hora de los valientes?



Pon un 6 delante, que a alguien le da un telele... :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 7800 superado. ¿La hora de los valientes?



Yo estoy en largos miniibex pero absolutamente asustada :cook:

Si se confirma el pepón meto otra carga )


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> El circo ha empezado.
> 
> Para DAX
> 
> ...



Y si nos venden lo contrario? el no-panico? todo bien y luego sea lo que sea "ya estaba descontado"... tengo claro que ya saben el resultado electoral de Grecia hace dias.


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y si nos venden lo contrario? el no-panico? todo bien y luego sea lo que sea "ya estaba descontado"... tengo claro que ya saben el resultado electoral de Grecia hace dias.



Lo dicho, pues no entro, ale!!

El resultado de grecia, curioso, en grecia esta prohibido publicar resultados electorales 2 semanas antes de las elecciones (pero solo en grecia), curiosamente, esta vez parece que lo hagan en toda europa.


----------



## juanfer (15 Jun 2012)

Recojo plusvis y me vuelvo a la trinchera que me da muy mal rollo. No lo veo claro.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo dicho, pues no entro, ale!!
> 
> El resultado de grecia, curioso, en grecia esta prohibido publicar resultados electorales 2 semanas antes de las elecciones (pero solo en grecia), curiosamente, esta vez parece que lo hagan en toda europa.



Ojo el entrar queda de tu mano, no hagas lo que te diga la gente. Solo sigue sus consejos y orientate. Yo estoy escamado de ver carnicerias a consecuencia de algo que los de "arriba" ya controlan y no repito.

Para muestra: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuenta-victoria-conservadora-y-sube-10-a.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pon un 6 delante, que a alguien le da un telele... :fiufiu:



Pajillas mentales...


----------



## juanfer (15 Jun 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Vendidas todas mis TEF y IBE con miniplusvis para entrar en la gran hecatombe de los 5500.



A veces es mejor perder que perder más aun.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ojo el entrar queda de tu mano, no hagas lo que te diga la gente. Solo sigue sus consejos y orientate. Yo estoy escamado de ver carnicerias a consecuencia de algo que los de "arriba" ya controlan y no repito.
> 
> Para muestra: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuenta-victoria-conservadora-y-sube-10-a.html



En las anteriores, leí que 6 o 7 de cada 10 encuestados en Grecia mintieron en las encuestas de votación. 

Me quedé ojiplático.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Pues a mi me da que los griegos volverán a votar a los culpables de su situación y el lunes saldrá todo disparado hacia las estrellas.

La putada es que Rajao verá que hagan lo que hagan aquí los borregos le seguirán votando.


----------



## juanfer (15 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En las anteriores, leí que 6 o 7 de cada 10 encuestados en Grecia mintieron en las encuestas de votación.
> 
> Me quedé ojiplático.



Las encuentas en grecia como aqui estan manipuladas. Creo que es CIS no ha acertado ningun resultado, solo el ultimo que ganaria rajao.


----------



## AssGaper (15 Jun 2012)

Esta claro que esto lo estan subiendo para cazar gacelas, pq hoy a ultima hora o el lunes estoy seguro que le meten un estacazo al ibex de 1000 puntos para abajo y todo por lo de Grecia. Ojala me equivoque.


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ojo el entrar queda de tu mano, no hagas lo que te diga la gente. Solo sigue sus consejos y orientate. Yo estoy escamado de ver carnicerias a consecuencia de algo que los de "arriba" ya controlan y no repito.
> 
> Para muestra: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cuenta-victoria-conservadora-y-sube-10-a.html



No se preocupe se lavarme las heridas. Llevo 2 dias pensando bastante sobre la situacion. Siempre DAX-MDAX-TecDAX (estoy bien eingedeutscht), lo que haga el IBEX No Idea.

No me voy a meter con too lo gordo. ufff, suavito.

En peores plazas he toreao 2008 amis, y 2001-2 TecDAX M-DAX. Alguna cornada, pero orejas y rabo.

Despues de pensarlo mucho (mode panic sigue ON)

Allianz + Münch se han quitado todo de grecia, (1.000-2.000 MEUR. o poco mas les quedara). Eso se lo pulen en ausschreibungen cada ano con los huracanes en USA.

Empresas Industriales Proveedores a cero, clientes no, salida del eur, no problem para djermani, y quitas a clientes, ningun efecto indeseado a proveedores, todo bajo control (ya se hizo en ejpain en los 80).

Bancos en grecia.... donde estan los bancos tralala.

Merrrkel por desgracia para seguir alli tiene que seguir consiguiendo votos en el futuro, si la cosa sigue asi, al final la que va a salir va a ser ella. Solucion o Solucion, salida del euro a la eurozona o el problema se acaba del todo, pero seguir asi, al final tiene coste politico (kasta?).

Politicos, pobres griegos, si se van al drackma devaluacion (tragedia griega, beneficios en el turismo, en la exportacion, etc), y quita del BCE (curiosamente, al BCE pagaron TODOS los paises a escote, con independencia de los intereses de sus empresas en Grecia) por lo cual otros pagaron por Alemania. Esta forma de hablar de los politicos la conozco, el tono es importante. Ironia alemana. Se vende como tragedia, algo que si lo oye lentamente son todo ventajas.

Ninguna encuesta de voto, pero muuuuuucho fuuurrrrrbolllll. Si se publicaran quiza "no sentarian bien", o "el problema es que no las hemos publicado, porque la gente de la calle las puede entender en la direccion erronea".

Repito, solo DAX-MDAX-TDAX. En Ibex No Idea.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Jun 2012)

Vendido repsol con pequenas plusvis ( pa pipas) 70 / liquidez. Esperamos guano


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Que parado está el ibex, .... 

Algo estarán preparando estos leoncios


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias, 
mi mini largo me ha dado 400 euros. España aun cuando no confias en ella, te da plusvis.

Por ESPAÑA voy a cargar varios grandes, eso si el lunes.


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Saludos a todos.

Veamos si los niveles funcionan tan bien como ayer. 

SPX500.

Pivot: 1326

Por arriba.
Resisténcias: 1341, 1348 (Pepón, ven a mi).

Por abajo.
Soportes: 1319, 1305 (Viva Grecia)

Niveles a considerar:

En dia pepon: 1332,1335,1338
En dia Pandoril: 1323,1312,1296

Me apunto pal owned de los nivelungos.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Me apunto pal owned de los nivelungos.



Por si acaso, para que no tenga que perder mucho el tiempo, aquí le voy adjuntando a la _performer _::::::


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que parado está el ibex, ....
> 
> Algo estarán preparando estos leoncios




El coñazo de los vencimientos trimestrales, que deja el día prácticamente innegociable, dado que todo el que es de mediano hacia arriba está más ocupado en sus rollovers que otra cosa.

Yo llevo ya dos episodios seguidos del gallo claudio, con eso que le diga....


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

Chinito!!!! Cómo te lo vas a pasar por 99 euros!!


----------



## Lechu (15 Jun 2012)

Bueno fuera de ARCEL.MITALL con 350 euros para la saca. 
Ahora a verlas venir


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El coñazo de los vencimientos trimestrales, que deja el día prácticamente innegociable, dado que todo el que es de mediano hacia arriba está más ocupado en sus rollovers que otra cosa.
> 
> *Yo llevo ya dos episodios seguidos del gallo claudio*, con eso que le diga....



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me duele la barriga de reirme.


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por si acaso, para que no tenga que perder mucho el tiempo, aquí le voy adjuntando a la _performer _::::::



La fuerza poderosa en ella es...

Luke, un desgarro en el lado oscuro siento. ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Me duele la barriga de reirme.




Pues si le pongo una joya que acabo de encontrar en el youtube.... un incunable, vamos. Digno del JJJ, si en verdad es andino ::


----------



## Lechu (15 Jun 2012)

Señor ghkghk como ves acerinox recuerdo que posteo hace cinco meses mas o menos que a 8 euros era buena compra a mi me gusta .
gracias .
Un saludo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2012)

Ha ido alguna vez? merece la pena?

Honorable ha entado hoy en IBE verdad?


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Señor ghkghk como ves acerinox recuerdo que posteo hace cinco meses mas o menos que a 8 euros era buena compra a mi me gusta .
> gracias .
> Un saludo



Por fundamentales fenomenal. Por técnico ni idea... Yo creo que es una empresa bien gestionada, a la que la caída de España tampoco influiría sobremanera.

Si tuviera dinero quizá entrara, pero vaya usted a saber. ¿Para qué plazo estaríamos hablando?


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Ya van 4 intentos en el SPX500 de romper los 1338.

Me parece que vamos a probar un poco de bajaditas.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ha ido alguna vez? merece la pena?
> 
> Honorable ha entado hoy en IBE verdad?



Y a Sabadell, MTS y Endesa.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

Londres suspendido de cotización.


----------



## tarrito (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues si le pongo una joya que acabo de encontrar en el youtube.... un incunable, vamos. Digno del JJJ, si en verdad es andino ::



ponga, ponga

le cambio el suyo por éste, ¿nivelazo, verdad? 

[YOUTUBE]GogjFO8GNEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Londres suspendido de cotización.



¿Error técnico?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENOS días, pues yo espero que ahora se vaya un poquito para abajo. Estoy corto en el EuroStoxx y a punto de saltar el stop. ::
> 
> Si toca 2.170 (venc. 09) fuera ...



.
PUES tocado ... y hundido. ::

¿Como era eso de que no hay que operar en día de vencimiento? ::

En cualquier caso la entrada no era buena y están bien perdidos los puntos, a espabilar la próxima vez. ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues si le pongo una joya que acabo de encontrar en el youtube.... un incunable, vamos. Digno del JJJ, si en verdad es andino ::



a que espera para ponerlo buen hombre


----------



## Lechu (15 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por fundamentales fenomenal. Por técnico ni idea... Yo creo que es una empresa bien gestionada, a la que la caída de España tampoco influiría sobremanera.Eso es un motivo por lo que me gusta
> 
> Si tuviera dinero quizá entrara, pero vaya usted a saber. ¿Para qué plazo estaríamos hablando?
> .
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> ghkghk dijo:
> 
> 
> > Por fundamentales fenomenal. Por técnico ni idea... Yo creo que es una empresa bien gestionada, a la que la caída de España tampoco influiría sobremanera.Eso es un motivo por lo que me gusta
> ...


----------



## TenienteDan (15 Jun 2012)

Alguna info por las velas de las 11:50-11:56??

Me han marcado un volumen colosal :8:


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

No tengo ni idea, pero estoy convencida de que hoy se está cociendo algo


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

¡¡Coño!! ¡Bankia en rojo!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

Serán los vencimientos ¿No?


----------



## hydra69 (15 Jun 2012)

bankia en los 10 centimos el veis futuro para ir a largo? ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> bankia en los 10 centimos el veis futuro para ir a largo? ienso:









Si ves esta foto y sientes escalofríos, es que estás cuerdo. Así que como persona cuerda te deberías esperar a los 2 céntimos.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ponga, ponga






vmmp29 dijo:


> a que espera para ponerlo buen hombre





Ya voooy, ya voooy... discúlpenme por estar distraído intentando ganarme la vida operando, si es que no tengo consideración ninguna, maldito pollastre ::::::


Pues andaba yo aburrido con la mieddalosvencimientoh, así que me decidí a buscar algún vídeo para agasajar a los trollacos que tenemos de vez en cuando en el foro (alguno más que de vez en cuando, que no se va ni con agua hirviendo) y he encontrado esta _joya_.

Aquí lo tienen, pues, en exclusiva: como digo, esta joya andina, SOY UN TROLAZO Y ME GUSTA EL PEDAZO, con doblaje íntegramente realizado por JJJ, canción la-la-rala-lala incluída (que considero ya una pieza épica tras escucharla tres veces). 

Un incunable, vamos.

[YOUTUBE]WkbXW7lv7bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (15 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> bankia en los 10 centimos el veis futuro para ir a largo? ienso:



Bankia, Sacyr.... o Martinsa. El tema no es el gráfico ni el fundamental ni nada. El tema es que un día quiebra, se suspende la cotización y te quedas pillado buscando el megarebote fantastico. Preguntale a los accionistas de Martinsa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Jun 2012)

.
SAN por encima de 5, IBE por encima de 3,5, España 4, Irlanda 0, y esta noche lo más probable es que aparezca la Perry en tu cama, con su ropa habitual.

::


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

Los vencimientos están siendo a la baja, por mucho que suba el FDAX, a pesar de llevar un saldo neto de -200 contratos.


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jun 2012)

..... y luego te despiertas y caes a la dura realidad.
¡Que miedo dá el lunes! Voto por GAP en un sentido y hostión en el contrario (Lo que no se es si parriba o pabajo)


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

DAX peponeando... la corrección puede ser terrorífica...

Sigue peponeando... todo lo que le faltaba desde mayo...


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya voooy, ya voooy... discúlpenme por estar distraído intentando ganarme la vida operando, si es que no tengo consideración ninguna, maldito pollastre ::::::
> 
> 
> Pues andaba yo aburrido con la mieddalosvencimientoh, así que me decidí a buscar algún vídeo para agasajar a los trollacos que tenemos de vez en cuando en el foro (alguno más que de vez en cuando, que no se va ni con agua hirviendo) y he encontrado esta _joya_.
> ...









Lo que me he reido.   

Y yo que le tenia por mas serio.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Lo que me he reido.
> 
> Y yo que le tenia por mas serio.



Deje de opinar y cuente cosas, que el DAX está muy raro. ¿Cuándo es la corrección?

No paran de lanzar paquetones para luego tirarlo al lado contrario con volumen fragmentado.


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Deje de opinar y cuente cosas, que el DAX está muy raro. ¿Cuándo es la corrección?



Et kütt wie´t kütt


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Et kütt wie´t kütt



Malditos krauts...


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Vaya al dax le ha sentado fenomenal el dato de deuda publica de asspain. Asi me gusta, todo el mundo pensando el subir. Poquito a poco vamos cociendo a la rana y la degradacion sigue.

Tremendo.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya al dax le ha sentado fenomenal el dato de deuda publica de asspain. Asi me gusta, todo el mundo pensando el subir. Poquito a poco vamos cociendo a la rana y la degradacion sigue.
> 
> Tremendo.



Yo veo distribución a punta pala. Neto de unos -300 contratos para la sesión.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

Atentis al pandorazis


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Jun 2012)

â€œLas condiciones del rescate a EspaÃ±a deben ser ampliasâ€ | Economía | EL PAÍS

han leido esta entrevista en el pais al presi del bundesbank............ q diferencia con el MAFO.......


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

GUanos días.

Parece que se anima esto.

Hoy he estado a punto de comprar SAN a 5. Y me he dicho: "Siempre que compras, cae más....espérate"

Eso he hecho.

Ha salido bien la cosa.

Ahora a esperar.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

Un offtopic loleante 

Este país se reinventa

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s9nE7v_3tdQ?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s9nE7v_3tdQ?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

Mi novia se indignó...sacrilegio!!

A mi al reves, me lo pongo de vez en cuando porque me da buen rollo....me parece alegre...qué quieren que le haga....si, me da buen rollo ver al cristo bailar el ay si eu te pego!!!


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)




----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

En el SPX500 seguimos en el canal principal... a espera de algún meneillo.


----------



## burbublase (15 Jun 2012)

A ver si ahora le dan ya el toque al DAX.


----------



## tarrito (15 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> En el SPX500 seguimos en el canal principal... a espera de algún meneillo.



sí! pero Patricio o Bob Esponja para hoy?

o un Patricio/Esponja/Patricio invertido? 


eh! desde el cariño y respeto absoluto


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

Bertok nos está animando a salir de la trinchera o que??

No nos lo diga dos veces que nos lanzamos con el cuchillo entre los dientes!!


Edito: Entiendo que hay que esperar a ver si se supera la línea de arriba y se sigue en el canal o no puede con ella y cae, no es así?ienso:


----------



## gamba (15 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> En el SPX500 seguimos en el canal principal... a espera de algún meneillo.



Precioso el doble techo contra el nivel intermedio.


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí! pero Patricio o Bob Esponja para hoy?
> 
> o un Patricio/Esponja/Patricio invertido?
> 
> ...



En el gráfico de 1 hora ya van definiendo, avisaré. ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

Les paso las órdenes del General Bertok. Será a degüello, sin prisioneros...







Saludos...


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok nos está animando a salir de la trinchera o que??
> 
> No nos lo diga dos veces que nos lanzamos con el cuchillo entre los dientes!!
> 
> ...



Las estructuras en abanico no son frecuentes porque necesitan de muchos toques para que se visualicen. *Una vez que se forman son muy fiables*.

En este caso, tenemos una estructura de abanicos infrecuente (4 abanicos en vez de 3 que es lo más común). Las estructuras de 4 abanicos sólo tienen sentido en grandes desplomes de mercado (en caso contrario, los 4 abanicos se comen el potencial de subida).

Para que la estructura de 4 abanicos tenga mayor consistencia, la estructura de suelos, además de ser creciente, desde ir trasladada en el tiempo (básicamente, con respecto a la estructura de 3 abanicos es necesario que comencemos el recuento a partir del segundo abanico en vez de en el primer abanico).

Se puede ver que el cuarto abanico está confirmado exactamente en el primer fibo :: (que hijos de puta los leoncios).

Técnicamente se necesita ver un suelo por debajo de 6400 y luego romper al alza el cuarto abanico. Para mí con ver el suelo por debajo de 6400 me es suficiente.

El problema en el contexto actual de mercado es que el lunes habrá 2 opciones:

1. - O lo revientan al alza sin formarse el último suelo.

2. - O lo revientan a la baja rompiendo la figura (!ojo! porque no es descartable un doble suelo en 6000).

Susto o muerte. 8:


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

Falta poco....les comunico que los chicos estamos preparados tanto para salir ya como para esperar el tiempo que haga falta, tenemos pitillos, café, las revistas y las tortillas


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

COmo son...lo han llevado justo a ese punto en el momento clave de la votación griega....


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las estructuras en abanico no son frecuentes porque necesitan de muchos toques para que se visualicen. *Una vez que se forman son muy fiables*.
> 
> En este caso, tenemos una estructura de abanicos infrecuente (4 abanicos en vez de 3 que es lo más común). Las estructuras de 4 abanicos sólo tienen sentido en grandes desplomes de mercado (en caso contrario, los 4 abanicos se comen el potencial de subida).
> 
> ...




Es bastante habitual en chicharros porque los abanicos bien hecho requieren de bastante volatilidad. Pero viendo que el IBEX es un chicharro, puede ser buena.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Les paso las órdenes del General Bertok. Será a degüello, sin prisioneros...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene que haber otro suelo de apoyo más abajo, por cojones.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene que haber otro suelo de apoyo más abajo, por cojones.



Algunos dicen... por técnico. Otros... por fundamentales. Otros... por niveles, por algoritmos.

Y el sargento, por COJONES.
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Si no les importa, yo he ido saliendo ya de la trinchera, que están ustedes cada día mas alborotados y me dan miedo. Voy avanzando, a ver si no me alcanza el ejército pandoril.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Algunos dicen... por técnico. Otros... por fundamentales. Otros... por niveles, por algoritmos.
> 
> Y el sargento, por COJONES.
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Ten cuidado, el enemigo es cruel :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

En 1340 hay dolor del bueno...


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ten cuidado, el enemigo es cruel :fiufiu:



Y cafre, tremendamente cafre. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ten cuidado, el enemigo es cruel :fiufiu:



vaya gif..

que luego tengo pesadillas, por favor


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

Bueno, como se van a quedar el finde...? cortos/largos/cerrados...? :

Yo personalmente, ligeramente largo.

Saludos...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya voooy, ya voooy... discúlpenme por estar distraído intentando ganarme la vida operando, si es que no tengo consideración ninguna, maldito pollastre ::::::
> 
> 
> Pues andaba yo aburrido con la mieddalosvencimientoh, así que me decidí a buscar algún vídeo para agasajar a los trollacos que tenemos de vez en cuando en el foro (alguno más que de vez en cuando, que no se va ni con agua hirviendo) y he encontrado esta _joya_.
> ...



agarrarme la pistola :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2012)

¿Estamos hablando en serio?
Bertok, no llevamos esperando tanto tiempo para salir tras el primer disparo, aún no veo suficiente sangre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Estamos hablando en serio?
> Bertok, no llevamos esperando tanto tiempo para salir tras el primer disparo, aún no veo suficiente sangre.



No has visto el gif de arriba...? ::


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bueno, como se van a quedar el finde...? cortos/largos/cerrados...? :
> 
> Yo personalmente, ligeramente largo.
> 
> Saludos...



La sesión del lunes me la pierdo.

Ronda por mi cabeza la locura de abrir largos antes del cierre y que sea lo que dios quiera. Dios dame fuerza para no caer en la tentación :8:


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No has visto el gif de arriba...? ::



Tengo las imágenes quitadas ¿en texto que dice la imagen?


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Estamos hablando en serio?
> Bertok, no llevamos esperando tanto tiempo para salir tras el primer disparo, aún no veo suficiente sangre.



El lunes lo revantarán, no sé en qué dirección.

Hay algo dentro de mí que me dice que al alza, pero es una puta lotería.

Son momentos para reflexionar antes de la batalla.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Tengo las imágenes quitadas ¿en texto que dice la imagen?



Sólo sobrevive uno ::


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bueno, como se van a quedar el finde...? cortos/largos/cerrados...? :
> 
> Yo personalmente, ligeramente largo.
> 
> Saludos...



Nos vemos entonces entre el pastizal de orkos derrotados.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Jun 2012)

A todo esto Bankia pierde ya un 75% desde su salida a bolsa.

Simplemente brutal, una de las mayores estafas de los últimos años, y eso que ha habido muchas.

Y siguen todavía vivos y coleando los responsables de todo esto...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Tengo las imágenes quitadas ¿en texto que dice la imagen?



Pandoro alcanza a Pecata que había salido sin "walki-talki" y le explica hacia donde tiene que mirar, primero hacia arriba, luego hacia un lado y luego en dos direcciones al mismo tiempo... :X

En fin, RIP...

Saludos...


----------



## Defcon (15 Jun 2012)

Yo voy a meter un largo esta noche a las 22:55, 5 minutillos antes de que cierre mi broker en el eur/usd y que sea lo que dios quiera..


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El coñazo de los vencimientos trimestrales, que deja el día prácticamente innegociable, dado que todo el que es de mediano hacia arriba está más ocupado en sus rollovers que otra cosa.
> 
> Yo llevo ya dos episodios seguidos del gallo claudio, con eso que le diga....



Quiero este mensaje en la recopilación de citas celebres :XX:


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Me extraña mucho que no haya movimientos fuertes y volatilidad en la sesión de hoy.

¿no temen al evento del fin de semana?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me extraña mucho que no haya movimientos fuertes y volatilidad en la sesión de hoy.
> 
> ¿no temen al evento del fin de semana?



El que esté posicionado, lleva días posicionado... :


----------



## Perchas (15 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Yo voy a meter un largo esta noche a las 22:55, 5 minutillos antes de que cierre mi broker en el eur/usd y que sea lo que dios quiera..



No tengo ni idea de esto, pero creo que darás un buen pelotacillo, ya me quotearas para contarme la aventura.

Saludos


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El que esté posicionado, lleva días posicionado... :



Habla bajito que nos ven.

Habrá que dejar heridos por el camino. No importa, cuando lleguemos arriba de la colina les recordaremos y les daremos una medalla a sus familias.
Bertok posiblemente decida quedarse con el negraka ellos dos solos en la trinchera. Está pensándolo.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Vigilen FSRL.
Miren Yelp y los 20 dolares como nivel clave. Aquí solo por técnico y nada de cariñitos. No vean los fundamentales porque entonces no van a querer aprovechar la oportunidad.


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Según he leido en ZH....

if Syriza does not have an outright win on Sunday then there will be no immediate central bank response, which was predicted to be "if needed"

Ma o meno que si gana el partido Pro-europa, los bancos no meten un duro, y eso "podría" hundir las bolsas que están expectantes por una inyección (grande y dura).


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2012)

El fin de semana me quedo largo con un cargador en Standard Chatered (STAN) comprada a 1361, pero le pongo stop a 1348. 

El otro cargador largo en FDS (NYSE)

El lunes a saber que pasa.


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

Vamos a por los mínimos del día otra vez no?


----------



## hydra69 (15 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vamos a por los mínimos del día otra vez no?



Vamos..vamos..


----------



## Seren (15 Jun 2012)

Buff, yo entraria largo ahora mismo pero no me fio un pelo lo de grecia. Lo normal es que salga bien, quieran seguir en el euro y tal...y el lunes katapum. Pero también se da la posibilidad de algún comentario político chorra y discordante de los ganadores en grecia contra el orden de la señora nein y nos manden a los 6000 de nuevo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

Como era???

Mandrilada is on the air???


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Buff, yo entraria largo ahora mismo pero no me fio un pelo lo de grecia. Lo normal es que salga bien, quieran seguir en el euro y tal...y el lunes katapum. Pero también se da la posibilidad de algún comentario chorra y discordante de algun político griego contra el orden de la señora nein y nos manden a los 6000 de nuevo.



Recuerdo de nuevo que si lo de Grecia "va bien", no significa Patapum, solo si va "mal" habrá inyeccion bancaria a nivel cósmico. 

Saludos.


----------



## hydra69 (15 Jun 2012)

Y de las encuestas se sabe algo?...como va el nazi ? favorito?


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

No se precipiten al salir




Llevamos tiempo entrenando


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

El dax vuelve a por maximos diarios. Estos estan descontando la madre de todas las inyecciones. Los datos de USA, simplemente desastrosos.


----------



## mutiko (15 Jun 2012)

¿sabían vds. Que son unos ludopatas? me refiero a los que quieren quedarse comprados (o vendidos) este fin de semana 

vayanse al casino, que de vez en cuando hay unas chavalas impresionantes 







Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Ahí van las First con mucho volumen. Avisados estaban.


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Buenas tardes...hemos chocado dos veces en el nivel superior del canal principal. Mal asunto...guano is coming






::



OWNED transitorio :::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

Y ahora un p'arriba bueno, hasta el 740 y más allás...


----------



## Al Lopez (15 Jun 2012)

Las bankias las están rifando, me las quitan de las manos, señoraaa


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

Sugerente aumento del volumen desde antes d elas cuatro no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2012)

Ma meo toa con los analistos.

Ahora andan con el rumor de una bajada de rating de las agencias a los bancos.

No es muy sencillo saber que las agencias situan como nota maxima al estado, y si bajan la nota del estado acto seguido bajan la nota de sus entidades bancarias.

Media horita para quedarse dentro este fin de semana, estoy entre eso y hacer puenting.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

A ver si es que antes de cerrar lo han bajado para saltar los stops de los que se querían quedar largos.....

El lunes....ay el lunes.....jeje


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ma meo toa con los analistos.
> 
> Ahora andan con el rumor de una bajada de rating de las agencias a los bancos.
> 
> ...



Mejor tome unas ginebras y olvide el puenting y el dentro y luego nos cuenta la historia de los viernes


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

-500 contratos netos en DAX, distribución en toda regla, con el precio muy positivo. De quedarse abierto, mejor en corto.


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2012)

Está el chulibex en zona de negociación o qué???

No se define el mariquita


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

Total, qu elo mejor va a ser quedarse dentro del armario.
Ya veremos si el lunes es el momento de salir del armario.


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Vaya 50 minutos que nos han dado....

10 puntos ,5 parriba 5 pabajo


----------



## Durmiente (15 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaya 50 minutos que nos han dado....
> 
> 10 puntos ,5 parriba 5 pabajo



Entonces ¿se anota este nivel como significativo?


----------



## ponzi (15 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Como veis Prisa para entrar ahora?
> 
> SP: 0.431
> SL: 0.379
> ...




Si no estas segura no entres. En crisis importantes esta demostrado que historicamente las empresas que sobreviven y que antes se recuperan son las solidas. Cocacola lleva mas de 100 años, vw,bmw,exxom,ibm....A mi me esta viniendo bien para ver que acciones o indices comprar proyectar en una hoja de excell los posibles beneficios o "perdidas" que podria obtener descontadas las comisiones y anualizarlos (tae) (1,2,5,10 años) asi descarto la compra de cualquier chicharro. Sobre Prisa hace nada efectuaron una reestructuracion de su deuda convirtiendola en patrimonio neto (los accionistas han pagado los platos rotos) a la vez que todo el consejo se ha subido el sueldo.


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jun 2012)

Yo no tendría PRISA, espere un RATO.

Me parto yo sólo de mi sentido del humor.

Ya en serio, no creo que sea momento de chicharros, si se va parriba será por los bluchis.
Si se hunde, las fuertes aguantarán, las menos fuertes ----> cero


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Quién habría en los 1337 del SPX500 todo este rato?


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Entonces ¿se anota este nivel como significativo?




Todavía, ni idea. A ver cuando salgan los niveles diarios, si hay aquí alguno. ienso:


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]exLUrlXQahU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

El Banco Popular se ha marcado una sesión interesante recuperando al final y quedando "chupando" el nivel de los 1,70. Por encima, habría un posible buen recorrido.

Los 1,70 son un número que es interesante para otros valores también como Gamesa .... para cuando lleguen ahí. Gamesa dará que hablar.


----------



## FranR (15 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Entonces ¿se anota este nivel como significativo?



6.648-6738 canal principal para el lunes, amplio y por lo tanto volatilidad


Escapada alcista: 6.762


----------



## LCIRPM (15 Jun 2012)

Sr.ghkghk

Una vez creo que vi cerrar dos semanas al Ibex en verde, no se si solo fue un sueño.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2012)

a ver si Mulder se pasa por aquí y nos cuenta algo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2012)

Hoy es V.T.

Lets' go!


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Polemicemos..... son operadas o no son operadas? ::


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Tengo dudas, pero desde luego si son operadas, Ole por el ciruja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> *Polemicemos*..... son operadas o no son operadas? ::



Hombre, como hijo de zeus, era uno de los cíclopes con más caché en las fiestukis griegas. Que si eran operas o no, pues no se chico. ::

En cuanto al gif, parece que es apañá la chica, se lo pasa bien.


----------



## bronx5 (15 Jun 2012)

Anunciones de IGMarkets:

Aumento de margen en EUR/CHF

Debido a los cambios que están ocurriendo en las condiciones del mercado subyacente, hemos tenido que ajustar los márgenes requeridos para el par de divisas EUR/CHF.

A partir del próximo 29 de junio, viernes, los márgenes para el EUR/CHF se aumentarán y los tamaños del margen por franjas serán reducidos. Para ver los cambios completos, visite nuevos márgenes para EUR/CHF.
No volver a mostrar 
Labores de mantenimiento

Tenga en cuenta que debido a labores esenciales de mantenimiento, la plataforma IG Trader no estará disponible desde las 23:00 horas del viernes 15 de junio hasta las 02:00 horas del sábado 16 de junio de 2012.

Rogamos disculpe cualquier inconveniente que esto pueda ocasionarle y le recordamos que el Portal de Ayuda estará disponible en todo momento. 



Con lo poco que se mueve el EUR/CHF ya tiene que pasar algo muy gordo para que se pueda sacar provecho, y labores de mantenimento justo antes de las elecciones griegas...


----------



## vyk (15 Jun 2012)

Yo diría que no son operadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2012)

Ronda para tod@s:







Estas historias como bien sabran son esponsorizadas por





y no esta mal recordarlo, para eso me han creado en este foro. :X

La Marbella de Gil y Gil fue ,quizas ahora no con la perspectiva pero si entonces, la mejor Marbella. Los rios de dinero negro, que se convertian en autenticos mares, eran la bendicion de asiaticos vendedores de crecepelos.

Aquella etapa donde fui celebre porque se me ocurrio la brillante idea de querer poner tickets como en la carniceria para despachar a los clientes, algo que no sento muy bien a BMW España, pero esa gente nunca entendio muy bien mi sentido comercial, y si no fuera porque un dia se lo dije y me contestaron que no, siempre pense que tenian un pvto palo de escoba metido en el culo porque tan tontos no los pare madre.

Como decia, rios ingentes de dinero negro, adinerados con muchas ganas de aparentar y una politica ultra laxa de tipos de interes, que esto es un foro de economia, me mantenian con los pies 3 metros sobre el suelo, donde todo era de color de rosas y para el paraiso no habia que morirse solo despertarse. 

Porque no era vender, era firmar y entregar llaves, cuantas mas ganas de firmar y entregar llaves mas coches vendias, y claro uno pierde hasta el norte, o como en mi caso segun palabras de los tengounpaloenelculoyunmba de BMW España [ahora BMW Expaña] yo no era quien para negar a un cliente la compra de un coche. Pero tenia excusa como siempre he tenido o me he inventado, normalmente lo segundo.

Un dia vino alguien que no se muy bien como describir, pero algo asi como para mi entender alguien que se merecia un audi diesel [mi animadversio por la marca de los aritos nada tiene que ver porque no me dieran el trabajo cuando lo solicite alli, ni quiero desearle nada malo aquel ijoputa que no me contrato ::], no se, no me apetecia venderle un BMW a esa persona, ese dia me dio por eso. Y claro aquel todo cabezon que queria un BMW, y yo que no se lo ibamos a vender, por aquel entonces no existia el ZP [viviria pero no salia en los periodicos como presidente del gobierno, o igual no, igual lo crearon asi y aparecio de repente] porque si hubiera existido ahora diria que todo eso era culpa de el.

Y se armo el mayor pastizal que he montado, de lo cual no se si es para alegrarse o no. Pero ahi quedara para el resto de la vida.

Todo empezo cuando comenzo a decir cosas que me hicieron estallar. 

Que si se compraba un bmw porque eran mas baratos que los mercedes, que lo revenderia a algun gitano dentro de 5 años por algo mas de la mitad, no le importaba el motor si no que pusiera m, que no queria repetir mercedes que todo el mundo los tenia, que ahora bmw estaba en formula 1, que lo unico que no le gustaba que era un coche de cocainomano, y todo junto con mi dia tonto, salte.

-Tu eres un engominado nuevo rico que tendras dinero porque la abuela tendra muchas joyas, aqui no aguantamos tantas tonterias por minuto hablado, haga el favor de comprarse un audi diesel y dejenos en paz.

-Alli esta la puerta, gracias por venir.

Y se lio, me denuncio, a mi, pero si era yo el que lo tenia que haber denunciado por decir tantas tonterias sin gracia y sin sentido, y los gustosos de los palos por el orto de BMW España le dieron la razon, ahi comprendi que este mundo esta lleno de locos..............................y no somos comprendidos.


----------



## kaxkamel (15 Jun 2012)

así sin hacer la prueba definitiva (a saber, la de chuparlas y rechuparlas) yo me aventuro en afirmar que son operadas.
Y añado que el cirujano se ganó (y bien merecidos) los euros que cobró.
Felicito desde aquí al afortunado que se acomoda entre dichas mamellas.


----------



## burbubolsa (15 Jun 2012)

Compra de 287 contratos en XAUUSD en el open. Alguien tiene mucho interés en terminar hoy en verde.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Polemicemos..... son operadas o no son operadas? ::



y más da ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Yo diría que no son operadas.



igual que yo


----------



## CARLO PONZI (15 Jun 2012)

Se me ha liao la tarde y al final no me dio tiempo a meterme en IBERDROLA como era mi intención.
No sé si he tenido la suerte de la gacela escurridiza o si el lunes lloraré como la perra que soy por no haberme quedado comprada.
Se está bien en la trinchera, fresquito y eso. Pero aún así empieza a oler a choto.
Capitán bertok... y si ponemos una ducha o algo?


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Capitán bertok... y si ponemos una ducha o algo?



Tenga cuidao que las duchas las carga el diablo. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Banco Popular se ha marcado una sesión interesante recuperando al final y quedando "chupando" el nivel de los 1,70. Por encima, habría un posible buen recorrido.
> 
> Los 1,70 son un número que es interesante para otros valores también como Gamesa .... para cuando lleguen ahí. Gamesa dará que hablar.



Hola Janus, llevaba varios días ocupado (estoy hasta los huevos de una fusión bancaria, estoy por dedicarme a vivir de ésto que creo que podria y viviría mucho más feliz, en el campo con animalillos, una huerta y trading). Ya lo miraré el finde, pero mi recomendación es que te metas en un valor cuando se active algún tipo de objetivo técnico. Yo, Popu la espero a 1,06 € como espero a otros valores, pero aún así no significa que compre entonces, compraré cuando vea un objetivo técnico alcista activado (mira Sacyr, daba objetivos técnicos bajistas hasta los 3 pavos, tendría que haber comprado a 3€?? pues parece que no). 
Bueno, hoy quizás, mañana y pasado veremos grafiquillos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y más da ::::::



El concepto es el concepto.

[YOUTUBE]vcfKwK05oS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CARLO PONZI (15 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tenga cuidao que las duchas las carga el diablo. ::



está todo previsto:
como primera medida de precaución, pondremos dispensadores de jabón (para no tener que agacharse para recoger la pastilla japuta)
y como segunda medida... yo pienso ducharme en plan M.A.S.H. pero con gayumbos de neopreno a prueba de pandoro´s attack


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Se me ha liao la tarde y al final no me dio tiempo a meterme en IBERDROLA como era mi intención.
> No sé si he tenido la suerte de la gacela escurridiza o si el lunes lloraré como la perra que soy por no haberme quedado comprada.



Créame, en viernes así es mejor quedarse fuera, no sea que amanezca el lunes......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Jun 2012)

El capitan Zuloman sale por la tv1 de españa a las 19:30.

Tambien salio en la sexta creo, verdad?


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Alguien tiene el corte de la Secta? No lo vi :S


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Nuevo intento del SP 
¿Conseguirá superar con la nueva pértiga los 1338? :rolleye:


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Jun 2012)

Uno que se queda dentro tras un sesudo análisis:

-las casas de apuestas irlandesas dan como ganadora a Nueva Democracia
-la selección rusa va a pegar un palizón a la griega el próximo sábado con el consiguiente resacón de retsina
-el domingo va a hacer un sol de justicia en todo Grecia así que media Syriza en bicicleta a la playa ("que ya volveremos a tiempo para votar")


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

¿donde vas SP?

criatura


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Les dejo..... por cierto, no son operadas


----------



## Cantor (15 Jun 2012)

chinito, cuando creo que ya ha contado las mejores historias y que ya solo le queda la morralla... va usted y me sorprende con otra gran historia! :XX:

PS: y yo creo que no son operadas...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (15 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El capitan Zuloman sale por la tv1 de españa a las 19:30.
> 
> Tambien salio en la sexta creo, verdad?



Gracias por avisar. Ahí ha salido zulo dando caña, aunque le he visto más comedido q otras veces.

Por cierto, no parecen operadas.


----------



## Lechu (15 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El capitan Zuloman sale por la tv1 de españa a las 19:30.
> 
> Tambien salio en la sexta creo, verdad?



.

Lo entrevistaron pero al final no lo emitieron en la secta


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Janus, llevaba varios días ocupado (estoy hasta los huevos de una fusión bancaria, estoy por dedicarme a vivir de ésto que creo que podria y viviría mucho más feliz, en el campo con animalillos, una huerta y trading). Ya lo miraré el finde, pero mi recomendación es que te metas en un valor cuando se active algún tipo de objetivo técnico. Yo, Popu la espero a 1,06 € como espero a otros valores, pero aún así no significa que compre entonces, compraré cuando vea un objetivo técnico alcista activado (mira Sacyr, daba objetivos técnicos bajistas hasta los 3 pavos, tendría que haber comprado a 3€?? pues parece que no).
> Bueno, hoy quizás, mañana y pasado veremos grafiquillos.



Digo que hay que meterlas en el radar de esos valores a mirar todos los días por si generan buy-signal. Pero primero hay que verlo.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Hay que confiar en que los griegos son unos cagones y no tienen huevos a votar "revolución". Uno que se va a quedar abierto y a ver qué sucede.


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

Yo no es que me haya quedado comprado en Gas y BME.... Es que a 3 minutos del fin de sesion he mandado todo mi dinero menos lo justo para pasar una semana a Basf. El lunes perdere o ganare un 3%... Pero a mi no me engancha un corralito con Grecia saliendose el domingo y panico en los perifericos.

PD. El lunes va a ser verde en las bolsas y lo sabemos todos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (15 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> PD. El lunes va a ser verde en las bolsas y lo sabemos todos.



Cuando peor es la noticia más sube la bolsa, dicen que ya lo han descontado. El problema es que luego vendrá el bajon o no.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

En los 1340 está el dolor...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2012)

Yo sigo con Tr hasta los 32.5. con la subida de hoy vuelvo a estar en verde. A ver que pasa este lunes


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1340 está el dolor...



Me reafirmo....


----------



## ponzi (15 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo no es que me haya quedado comprado en Gas y BME.... Es que a 3 minutos del fin de sesion he mandado todo mi dinero menos lo justo para pasar una semana a Basf. El lunes perdere o ganare un 3%... Pero a mi no me engancha un corralito con Grecia saliendose el domingo y panico en los perifericos.
> 
> PD. El lunes va a ser verde en las bolsas y lo sabemos todos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Buena empresa. Esta saneada financieramente. Crees que podemos asistir a un corralito a nivel europeo?jodo me va a pillar con la escopeta descargada, pensaba que de producirse seria mas adelante. Solo tengo indices, eso si gestionados por un banco frances. Yo veo factible no que grecia se vaya sino que la echen en cuyo caso se impondria un corralito a nivel griego para una posterior conversion al dracma. Este escenario a cp no deberia afectarnos y el lunes siempre podremos comprar acciones...Pero tan factible lo ves??Aun tengo el mercado americano abierto


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Ojo a los últimos 20 o 10 minutos porque va a haber movimiento con mucha probabilidad, o en su defecto en los quince minutos posteriores al cierre de las 22:00.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Nada que no hay manera de pasar el 1340...

A ver si en la prorroga...


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Se empieza a desmadrar el alcismo de nuevo. 

Usa a por cierre en maximos. Janus, hoy es un dia interesante para los ultimos minutos y el after, estaremos al tanto.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]40sGruiDcbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Janus, dedicado.

Calentito del Rock Am ring de 2012

[YOUTUBE]uS3vVqI_HOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aksarben (15 Jun 2012)

No son operadas. Y si lo son, le han costado más que un BMW de los wenos wenos de chinito, porque el tipo debe ser un artista.

Y tras pensamientos tan profundos, me retiro a hacer la cena :Baile:.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Jun 2012)

Yo me he quedado larga para el finde.
Ah, y creo que no son operadas.


----------



## vyk (15 Jun 2012)

Yo también voy largo.

Me pone este estado tensional.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo me he quedado larga para el finde.
> Ah, y creo que no son operadas.



Suerte pecata. Corre rápido


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Se empieza a desmadrar el alcismo de nuevo.
> 
> Usa a por cierre en maximos. Janus, hoy es un dia interesante para los ultimos minutos y el after, estaremos al tanto.



Hecho, dia redondo. USA podrida pero... la atencion en la vieja ue.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Recordando viejos tiempos ::

[YOUTUBE]ee5wF2zSl4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

Como era imaginable han metido lo más gordísimo en el after...

La suerte está echada


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Son unos artistas..... o nos vamos a por los 1376 (puliéndonos primero los 1360 como dice Janus), o nos vamos a por los 1299-1300

Pero no dejan pistas. Lo dicho, unos artistas.







Edit: Yo apuesto por bajadas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Jun 2012)

Esto resumirá el lunes.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2012)

Me quedo largo con el otro cargador, la yanki también.

FDS (NYSE) comprada a 91,61.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, dedicado.
> 
> Calentito del Rock Am ring de 2012
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uS3vVqI_HOw[/YOUTUBE]



Qué buenos amigo. Día 27 de mayo y yo tenía entrada sacada por internet hace un mes. Y no pude ir porque me dijo mi mujer que teníamos la comunión de una sobrina. Pollo pero tuve que ceder.

Don't worry porque estoy viendo un viaje a USA e intentaré que coincida con la mini gira que tienen por allí.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

*Vaaaamos coño, que estamos de finde.
*

[YOUTUBE]wWLThF1T0oo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

Pues el lunes se puede dar que muchos quieran salir de la trinchera y muchos otros vuelvan corriendo, sucediendo lo siguiente:

[YOUTUBE]yEnrbBUq8G8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pues el lunes se puede dar que muchos quieran salir de la trinchera y muchos otros vuelvan corriendo, sucediendo lo siguiente:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yEnrbBUq8G8[/YOUTUBE]



Eso es el el festival de Wacken, ¿no?.

Hostia uno con la bandera de ejpaña en primera fila y dispuesto para el ataque ::


----------



## Sipanha (15 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es el el festival de Wacken, ¿no?.
> 
> Hostia uno con la bandera de ejpaña en primera fila y dispuesto para el ataque ::



Yo soy más del "Moshing", las Wall of death me han pillao un poco mayor ya. ::


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buena empresa. Esta saneada financieramente. Crees que podemos asistir a un corralito a nivel europeo?jodo me va a pillar con la escopeta descargada, pensaba que de producirse seria mas adelante. Solo tengo indices, eso si gestionados por un banco frances. Yo veo factible no que grecia se vaya sino que la echen en cuyo caso se impondria un corralito a nivel griego para una posterior conversion al dracma. Este escenario a cp no deberia afectarnos y el lunes siempre podremos comprar acciones...Pero tan factible lo ves??Aun tengo el mercado americano abierto



No, no lo veo nada, nada factible. Pero por 20 euros me quedo tranquilo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo a los últimos 20 o 10 minutos porque va a haber movimiento con mucha probabilidad, o en su defecto en los quince minutos posteriores al cierre de las 22:00.



Avisados estaban. El movimiento es el mismo que el viernes pasado. El lunes veremos si es igual o diferente que la semana pasada.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

People on the pick, what you want!


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Amigos, hay que mojarse ahora que uno se ha quedado largo.

El lunes se va a estar más de un 6% por encima del nivel de cierre de hoy. Pase lo que pase en Grecia.

Revisen valores y verán que hoy ha sido un despelote en muchos de ellos y ha entrado mucho volumen. Vean las Hanwha, las First Solar, las mineras, las plateras, algunas energéticas, los hoteles en España, las Antena 3TV ....

El lunes no me va a tocar el owned, si es necesario me echarán una mano los bancos centrales.


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El lunes se va a estar más de un 6% por encima del nivel de cierre de hoy. Pase lo que pase en Grecia.



En indices?? es una burrada pero plausible.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-da-a-impresora-170-000-mm.html#post6565934


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Burbujos, id viendo lo que se ha depreciado vuestro zulo ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-funciona-y-valora-a-mercado-acertado.html


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, hay que mojarse ahora que uno se ha quedado largo.
> 
> El lunes se va a estar más de un 6% por encima del nivel de cierre de hoy. Pase lo que pase en Grecia.
> 
> ...




Todos los bancos yankis marcan eso también, desde JP, Goldam, BoA, Mellon....


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Jun 2012)

Pues a mi me han echado en el último minuto

Podre coger el tren el lunes, o no me van a dejar subir? :´´(


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues a mi me han echado en el último minuto
> 
> Podre coger el tren el lunes, o no me van a dejar subir? :´´(



No corras NUNCA detrás del precio.

Hay mercado TODOS los días.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> En indices?? es una burrada pero plausible.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...le-da-a-impresora-170-000-mm.html#post6565934



El churribex al menos. Fíjense que casi es mejor un disgusto en las elecciones griegas para que después exista acción coordina de bancos lanzando papelitos desde las alturas.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues a mi me han echado en el último minuto
> 
> *Podre coger el tren el lunes, o no me van a dejar subir?* :´´(



Por supuesto que...no


----------



## diosmercado (15 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El churribex al menos. Fíjense que casi es mejor un disgusto en las elecciones griegas para que después exista acción coordina de bancos lanzando papelitos desde las alturas.



Entenderia esa accion coordinada si sirviese de algo pero sigo sin verlo mas alla de lo que aqui se habla.

Un verano alcista hasta la medula para presentar la traca final de las elecciones usa.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2012)

Así es pero como decimos, no trates de entenderlo, hazlo y no mires atrás. La trinchera quedará arrasada por el fuego aéreo.


----------



## Defcon (16 Jun 2012)

No se si se habrá comentado o no, pero la ultima vela del eur/usd ha sido un descaro para por lo menos sacarse unos 30 pipos que esos son ya de gratis para sumarles los que quieran de arreón el domingo


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

Economía Directa 15-06-2012 Entrevista a Daniel Lacalle en mp3 (15/06 a las 01:30:21) 01:07:56 1287272 - iVoox


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Burbujos, id viendo lo que se ha depreciado vuestro zulo ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...les-funciona-y-valora-a-mercado-acertado.html



¿Qué son precios de 2009? Le compro el piso a los vecinos, los revendo al precio que dice la página y me hago un adobado con piscina en la trinchera ::


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué son precios de 2009? Le compro el piso a los vecinos, los revendo al precio que dice la página y me hago un adobado con piscina en la trinchera ::



No fastidie. Yo que pensaba que tenía un tesoro


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No fastidie. Yo que pensaba que tenía un tesoro



Mire:


themax dijo:


> Iba a decir que SPAM, pero luego lo he probado y....
> 
> 
> Efectivamente, SPAM. Usando como ejemplo un zulo venden a 2 numeros de donde vivo, me da una tasacion un 30% por encima del precio de salida.
> ...



En el piso que he mirado la tasación está al doble del precio de no-mercado ::


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Jun 2012)

en mi portal se acaba de vender un piso similar al mío 60.000 euros más barato (20-25%)que la tasación que casca el invento ese


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Visión del Rajoy index:





Parece que el estocástico en horas va a realizar una 2º jorobilla decreciente, bueno un 2º corte al alza no sería mala señal para el lunes-martes, pero hay que vigilar niveles. Va a haber gap algo fuerte, estoy seguro, por encima de 6820 nos podríamos poner largos hasta los 7100 con stop en 6813. 
Por debajo de 6590 fuera y por debajo de 6436 cortos con stop esa zona y con objetivo primero en los 6355.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2012)

Mañana la mandrilada puede ser epic...


----------



## vyk (16 Jun 2012)

Realiza una tasación porquiriosa. Como se comenta en la propia web, no tiene en cuenta *si hay o no ascensor*, plaza de garaje, trastero...

No sirve para nada.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, no lo veo nada, nada factible. Pero por 20 euros me quedo tranquilo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Siendo un inversor serio me habias asustado.A pesar de las minusvalias actuales, te has comportado como un inversor profesional, antes de comprar nada has pensado y mucho en que empresas entrar, segun he visto en el foro hasta semanas, no estas comprando y vendiendo como loco. A la cabeza me vienen merks,statoil,yara y aun no has entrado asi que eres bastante paciente. Parece una tonteria pero c/v la misma empresa 20 veces por poner un ejemplo supone pagar a bankinter 160 eu via comisiones y en ing 240. Eso sin contar los dividendos que en bme ya no se ni los que os han dado a ti y a helllion. Pagar 20 eu por cubrirse en salud no esta nada mal. Claca como ves bme,gas,ibe,repsol?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Realiza una tasación porquiriosa. Como se comenta en la propia web, no tiene en cuenta *si hay o no ascensor*, plaza de garaje, trastero...
> 
> No sirve para nada.



Ni tampoco te tiene en cuenta la planta en la que vives. Y no es lo mismo vivir en un bajo que en una planta alta (y si no hay ascensor no es lo mismo vivir en el primero que en un quinto).

Es una castaña de herramienta, al menos actualmente. Si luego lo van afinando y añadiendo cosas, igual luego es útil para dar un precio de referencia (tampoco para nada más).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2012)

Hombre si en un fin de semana, la segunda moneda mundial, la moneda de referencia de un tercio de la economia mundial, de la zona euro que tiene balanza comercial POSITIVA, se va al garete, pues igual los mayas estaban muy acertados, pero no lo veo yo.

Los UK son alguien con un muy marcado posicionamiento en la batalla pro/contra euro, lo que digan siempre hay que cogerlo con pinzas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Para Janus, sobre Popular que le gusta el valor.





A ver, estamos en una zona de posible rebote desde los 1,60-1,63 pero creo que aún podemos caer por dilatación mayor de los 3 impulsos bajistas hasta los 1,50. Posible rebote a un fibo entre 2,9-3,3 a lo sumo, pero muy a lo sumo y otro impulso bajista hasta la zona de 1 € (hay que tener en cuenta que venimos recientemente de un cruce de la muerte de medias de 50 y 200 sesiones). En este banco debe pasar algo, y quizás al contrario que el resto de los "intervenidos" que tenían naturaleza de caja inicialmente, puede ser uno de los señalados con alguno que otro (no sé si Sabadell, no creo, pero Banco de Valencia suena tb) a una posible absorción o algo peor (si atendemos a las palabras de Almunia). No sé, el tiempo nos dirá que ocurrirá.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Iberdrola,





está dentro de un escape bajista, el objetivo del canal es pronunciado. Mientras no supere en cierre los 3,60 no entraremos en largos (superar los 3,70 propiciaría volver a entrar en el canal) y por debajo de 3,35 cortos. En todo caso, no tiene tan mala pinta como otros, aunque la vela del viernes parece claramente una estrella fugaz


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Para Janus, sobre Popular que le gusta el valor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado mucho el análisis por la perspectiva.
Yo trato de explicarme un poco mejor. Creo que va a haber rebote en el índice patrio y valores como el Banco Popular deberían tener una mayor fuerza relativa al conjunto en esa subida. Ha bajado mucho y está en niveles de rebote (ha tocado los 1,58). De producirse, el rebote puede ser muy importante en %.
Además, necesitan un buen rebote para "colocar" a una nueva horda de gacelas para la siguiente mandrilada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Jun 2012)

Me llamo la atencion el sector solar usano, y puse a buscar informacion y charts, y son chicharros donde algunos se habran forrado a base de bien, como con Gamesa, pero......


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Red Eléctrica,





una vez activado el doble techo, está haciendo un pull de desactivación, pero mientras no supere los 35,65 €, no lo habrá anulado en principio. Yo creo que hay que esperar a que vuelva a entrar en zona de activación con el objetivo bajista definitivo para volver a meter unos buenos cortos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho el análisis por la perspectiva.
> Yo trato de explicarme un poco mejor. Creo que va a haber rebote en el índice patrio y valores como el Banco Popular deberían tener una mayor fuerza relativa al conjunto en esa subida. Ha bajado mucho y está en niveles de rebote (ha tocado los 1,58). De producirse, el rebote puede ser muy importante en %.
> Además, necesitan un buen rebote para "colocar" a una nueva horda de gacelas para la siguiente mandrilada.



Muchas gracias Janus, es cierto que podemos ver un cierto rebote, pero al loro!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, habéis oído a Rajoy?? a ver que dicen los mercados de su contestación. España tiene un problema, Zp era un inútil a nivel interno pero un tío listo fuera en la UE (le decían "haz ésto y él lo camuflaba como algo temporal y con frutos cercanos "brotes verdes y esas cosas") y con los socios latinoamericanos, ahí era bastante listillo. Rajoy cree que aún está en clase de derecho sacando sobresalientes y dándole palmaditas su profe, cuando en realidad lo que le están diciendo los mercados (FMI=Banco Mundial= recomendación al BCE) es que haga caso sin rechistar. Además, todos los que tienen dinero y compran deuda hoy en día son socialistas (Brasil, China, Rusia, Noruega, India, Francia) salvo Alemania, y Merkel parece que se va..(si hasta Obama es de cuasiizquierda..) Nada, no empieza el nuevo curso, es él contra el mercado, contra el FMI, contra Draghi (de paso contra Goldman Sachs), contra todos, apoyado minimamente por una alemana que se va para casa, lo tiene crudo, queda dicho.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Abertis, hizo recientemente una de las velas más horribles que se pueden ver, además de tener un fallo alcista en febrero-marzo. Aún está pendiente del objetivo bajista, con cortos hacemos pasta a medio plazo seguro. Y por cierto, un cruce de la muerte tb reciente.


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Yo le diría, shut up when i talking to you!. You have nothing to say.

En cualquier caso, no hay que preocuparse demasiado. Es castuzo pero un títere a nivel internacional que será reemplazado cuando sea necesario. Por cierto, are you ready for a good time next monday?. It looks like so tired but ready for a next chance.


----------



## paulistano (16 Jun 2012)

Madre mía, está todo el HVEI con sentimiento alcista para este lunes....la mandrilada va a ser épica:ouch:

Disfruten del fin de semana.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo le diría, shut up when i talking to you!
> 
> En cualquier caso, no hay que preocuparse demasiado. Es castuzo pero un títere a nivel internacional que será reemplazado cuando sea necesario. Por cierto, are you ready for a good time next monday?. It looks like so tired but ready for a next chance.



Esta semana ha sido su finiquito, me explico. Él dice que no hay rescate y todos los periódicos internacionales hablando de superrescate (que es eso de línea de crédito, pues claro, es que cree que nos iban a rescatar con cuerdas, encima nos está llamando imbéciles), Soraya hablando de cosas que no sabe, la ministra de trabajo jugando en facebook, Portugal y Holanda quejándose de las condiciones de esa "línea de crédito". La del FMI coleguilla de Draghi dándole hostías, el sindicato de funcionarios diciéndole que ni se le ocurra bajar sueldos y es que le van a obligar como hicieron con Portugal y Grecia. Lo tiene negro profundo. Y lo dicho, los que compran y dejan la pasta internacionalmente, son del partido contrario..buff buff. SNB tenía razón, que vaya pasando el siguiente..


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

En España la gente no lee porque muchos no saben hacerlo. La calidad democrática es deplorable y de eso tiene la culpa el conjunto máximo de la sociedad.

Se seguirá haciendo lo de siempre, votando a los que más den aunque sean los que menos hagan.

La verdad es que no acierto a imaginar qué tienen que hacer para que exista una revolución de verdad. Qué les hicieron a los franceses en vísperas de su día de revolución?, no me lo puedo imaginar.


----------



## paulistano (16 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Esta semana ha sido su finiquito, me explico. Él dice que no hay rescate y todos los periódicos internacionales hablando de superrescate (que es eso de línea de crédito, pues claro, es que cree que nos iban a rescatar con cuerdas, encima nos está llamando imbéciles), Soraya hablando de cosas que no sabe, la ministra de trabajo jugando en facebook, Portugal y Holanda quejándose de las condiciones de esa "línea de crédito". La del FMI coleguilla de Draghi dándole hostías, el sindicato de funcionarios diciéndole que ni se le ocurra bajar sueldos y es que le van a obligar como hicieron con Portugal y Grecia. Lo tiene negro profundo. Y lo dicho, los que compran y dejan la pasta internacionalmente, son del partido contrario..buff buff. SNB tenía razón, que vaya pasando el siguiente..



Y es que este tío va a tener cada vez menos credibilidad...si alguien aún cree en este tío.

- dijo que no subiría impuestos, y los subió....
- dijo que no haría reforma laboral y las hizo....
- dijo que no habría rescate y lo ha habido....
- ayer dijo que no haría caso al FMI subiendo IVA y bajando sueldo de funcionarios.....al final lo hará.

A mi hace años, allá por el 2009...alguien metido en el PP me dijo que Rajoy no se presentaría más después de perder dos veces contra ZP...que ya estaba decidido. 

Es posible que viendo la bola tan grande que se ha hecho, le hayan puesto como cabeza de turco siendo conscientes que no duraría un año.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En España la gente no lee porque muchos no saben hacerlo. La calidad democrática es deplorable y de eso tiene la culpa el conjunto máximo de la sociedad.
> 
> Se seguirá haciendo lo de siempre, votando a los que más den aunque sean los que menos hagan.
> 
> La verdad es que no acierto a imaginar qué tienen que hacer para que exista una revolución de verdad. Qué les hicieron a los franceses en vísperas de su día de revolución?, no me lo puedo imaginar.



Gestores Janus, faltan gestores. Aqui los políticos son personas que no quieren trabajar, tienen su carrera como millones de españoles, pero no quieren dar palo y se meten en política para vivir de dietas, plenos estúpidos y no han gestionado ni un kiosko.
Me sirve más un propietario de una ferretería que sepa cuadrar una caja, buscar un beneficio, que sepa cuando tiene que rotar mercancía, vaciar el almacén, provisionar, bajar precios, buscar clientes, etc que toda esta banda de inútiles salvo muy poquitas excepciones y para eso, a las excepciones se las han cargado (tipo Pizarro y Borrel).


----------



## Defcon (16 Jun 2012)

Viendo las ultimas encuestas para las elecciones griegas de mañana parece que puede ganar el PP griego osea que tenemos pepón el lunes


----------



## paulistano (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En España la gente no lee porque muchos no saben hacerlo. La calidad democrática es deplorable y de eso tiene la culpa el conjunto máximo de la sociedad.
> 
> Se seguirá haciendo lo de siempre, votando a los que más den aunque sean los que menos hagan.
> 
> La verdad es que no acierto a imaginar qué tienen que hacer para que exista una revolución de verdad. Qué les hicieron a los franceses en vísperas de su día de revolución?, no me lo puedo imaginar.



La única revolución posible, si se puede llamar asi...es la democrática.

Que la gente se de cuenta y pase como en Grecia, donde se ha quebrado el bipartidismo existente hasta entonces.

Tal vez allí no tengan el problema que tenemos en España....reminiscencia de la guerra civil....aquí hay gente que jamás dejará de votar al PP o al PSOE.

A parte que la gente está más interesada en el futbol o la prensa del corazón que en los castuzos. No sé si será mi círculo de amistad, pero muchos de ellos pasan de la política...una pena.

No sé hasta que punto hay margen debido a eso y a la ley D'Hont para cambiar dicho bipartidismo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y es que este tío va a tener cada vez menos credibilidad...si alguien aún cree en este tío.
> 
> - dijo que no subiría impuestos, y los subió....
> - dijo que no haría reforma laboral y las hizo....
> ...



Mira, Rajoy parece un buen tío y algo preparado (aunque no pasó por la privada) dentro de toda esa mediocridad, pero cree que por ser de pedigrí familiar y el niño de Aznar y Fraga, no le van a negar nada. Y sí, en su partido y en el país, pues vale, pero fuera lo ven como un desconocido sin solvencia internacional del partido contrario que gobierna ahora en el mundo. Nadie en su sano juicio, diría lo que dijo hoy contradiciendo al FMI como tampoco lo que dijo cuando Bankia y que luego tuvo que ver como le partían los morros. Humildad joder, debemos hasta el aire y vamos de number ones..


----------



## paulistano (16 Jun 2012)

Encuestas de hoy:

Hoy el PP estaría ya por debajo del 40% de los votos si hubiera elecciones generales, entre un 38 y un 39%, y, lo que es peor aún, la valoración que los ciudadanos tienen del presidente del Gobierno se hunde del 3,84 de media en el último sondeo del CIS hasta porcentajes inferiores a los registrados por Zapatero en sus peores momentos y similares a los que tenía el propio Rajoy cuando era líder de la oposición, un 3’25 de nota media en una valoración de 0 a 10. 
Tampoco sube el PSOE. De hecho, incluso pierde algunas décimas respecto del punto que había ganado en el último sondeo del CIS. Los que, de verdad, están pescando en este río revuelto son dos partidos que podríamos situar a la derecha y a la izquierda de unos y de otros: IU, que ya subió en el último sondeo del CIS del 6,9 de las generales al 8,6, y que ahora estaría por encima del 9% si hubiera elecciones; y Unión Progreso y Democracia, el partido que lidera Rosa Díez, que registra un crecimiento aún más espectacular al pasar del 4,7% en las elecciones al 5,1% en el sondeo de abril del CIS y que ahora podría estar ya cerca del 8% en intención de voto


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gestores Janus, faltan gestores. Aqui los políticos son personas que no quieren trabajar, tienen su carrera como millones de españoles, pero no quieren dar palo y se meten en política para vivir de dietas, plenos estúpidos y no han gestionado ni un kiosko.
> Me sirve más un propietario de una ferretería que sepa cuadrar una caja, buscar un beneficio, que sepa cuando tiene que rotar mercancía, vaciar el almacén, provisionar, bajar precios, buscar clientes, etc que toda esta banda de inútiles salvo muy poquitas excepciones y para eso, a las excepciones se las han cargado (tipo Pizarro y Borrel).



Ingenieros y muchos ..... son los que hacen falta, sin menoscabo de otros oficios.

Pero estamos llenos de abogados al estilo Garrigues, Cuatrecasas, Uria, ..... que ganan mucho cuando la economía va bien (fusiones, compras, mbos, ....) y aún más cuando las cosas van mal (reestrucutraciones, eres, conflictos laborales .....). Hay que dar una vuelta por San Francisco en la costa oeste y por el eje NY, Boston y Washington para ver cómo se desarrollan sectores enteros basados en la capacidad de aportar valor. Eso arrastra a todo lo demás como son sueldos altos, calidad de vida, .....

El otro día conocí a uno que se quejaba que su empresa estaba jodida porque no encontraba proveedores a mitad de precio. Jarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía, está todo el HVEI con sentimiento alcista para este lunes....la mandrilada va a ser épica:ouch:
> 
> Disfruten del fin de semana.



Efectivamente............ por sentimiento contrario Pandoro va a tener que subcontratar el lunes para atender la demanda ::


----------



## Virolai (16 Jun 2012)

Casi 100 puntos de diferencia entre la prima española e italiana. Y eso que Italia no está nada bien. Su recesión es más profunda que la nuestra. Su pérdida de PIB desde 2008 es bastante mayor.


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Vayan reservando butaca y ajustando bien sus routers para que todo esté listo el lunes a las 00:00. No traten de seguir el hilo contínuamente porque un F5 cada minuto serán un par de páginas. Si por lo que fuera hubiera una bajada muy contundente desde el principio .... después habría una vuelta enorme por cierre de cortos. Las 60 páginas en un día no son un sueño, pueden ser una realidad.
Here, we go!


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jun 2012)

Recomendación lectora, aparte de las habituales Súper POP y las de la brunete mediática, que sé que no las pueden dejar.

Jeremy Rifkin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y váyanse a buscar ingenieros a Argentina, como hizo la Garmendia, y nacionalsocialícense.


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vayan reservando butaca y ajustando bien sus routers para que todo esté listo el lunes a las 00:00. No traten de seguir el hilo contínuamente porque un F5 cada minuto serán un par de páginas. Si por lo que fuera hubiera una bajada muy contundente desde el principio .... después habría una vuelta enorme por cierre de cortos. Las 60 páginas en un día no son un sueño, pueden ser una realidad.
> Here, we go!



Janus, Calopez forma parte del establishment.

El lunes os tira el servidor. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Jun 2012)

Cuando publican los resultados de los test de stress? quiero ver la nota de alguno/os. Si un par de ellos aprueban, entiendo que la fiabilidad y garantía de los mismos podría ser nula (o es que tienen bono basura por nada??)


----------



## Lechu (16 Jun 2012)

este es de ayer viernes , minuto 20 dice que el dia 1 quitaron papel y entro dinero en todo los indices , me gusta lo claro que explica las cosas


Sr. Saez del Castillo 15-06-12 on Vimeo


----------



## diosmercado (16 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> este es de ayer viernes , minuto 20 dice que el dia 1 quitaron papel y entro dinero en todo los indices , me gusta lo claro que explica las cosas
> 
> 
> Sr. Saez del Castillo 15-06-12 on Vimeo



Tenemos verde para una temporada. A ver lo que lo estiran, pero hasta que no atrapen suficientes gacelorrios habrá que esperar.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Atención: super interesantísimo programa en la 2 sobre el crack del 29, enfocado principalmente en las bolsas, ahora mismo.


----------



## burbublase (16 Jun 2012)

Pues al final no pudo ser, el dax no hizo lo que creia, bueno bajo a media sesion, pero para ir corriendo detras de el, como que no (hizo volumen muy grande). Esto me da que va a dar muchos meneos como el verano pasado con las noticias y ya habra tiempo para entrar y salir.

Entrada larga en acc. pequenas/medianas que conozco con poca carga,parte de abajo de los canales, buen AT, buenos fundamentales, y que necesitan dinero gacelero para subir a la parte de arriba de los canales. Ya estan en green y ahora estoy poniendo SL y SPs (Como minimo cubrire gastos en el peor de los casos + pequenas plusvis).

Buena suerte a los que entraron largos, y mucho cuidado.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Pues al final no pudo ser, el dax no hizo lo que creia, bueno bajo a media sesion, pero para ir corriendo detras de el, como que no (hizo volumen muy grande). Esto me da que va a dar muchos meneos como el verano pasado con las noticias y ya habra tiempo para entrar y salir.
> 
> Entrada larga en acc. pequenas/medianas que conozco con poca carga,parte de abajo de los canales, buen AT, buenos fundamentales, y que necesitan dinero gacelero para subir a la parte de arriba de los canales. Ya estan en green y ahora estoy poniendo SL y SPs (Como minimo cubrire gastos en el peor de los casos + pequenas plusvis).
> 
> Buena suerte a los que entraron largos, y mucho cuidado.



Acciones pequeñas y medianas como Prisa? O pertenecientes a índices?


----------



## burbublase (16 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Acciones pequeñas y medianas como Prisa? O pertenecientes a índices?



mdax, sdax.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> mdax, sdax.



EADS, Rheinmetall, Continental para escenarios bélicos. Hugo Boss para uniformes nazis. Interesante.


----------



## Lechu (16 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tenemos verde para una temporada. A ver lo que lo estiran, pero hasta que no atrapen suficientes gacelorrios habrá que esperar.



Bueno con paciencia todo llega, el problema es tener esa paciencia
que dan ganas de entrar a saco


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Atención: super interesantísimo programa en la 2 sobre el crack del 29, enfocado principalmente en las bolsas, ahora mismo.



Los pocos programas de calidad que quedan están en la 2.

Gracias por el aviso.


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> este es de ayer viernes , minuto 20 dice que el dia 1 quitaron papel y entro dinero en todo los indices , me gusta lo claro que explica las cosas
> 
> 
> Sr. Saez del Castillo 15-06-12 on Vimeo



Parece que esta vez se ha mojado, no mucho pero se ha mojado.

Y es que parece que no os enteráis , esto consiste en poner papel o dinero. No se para que os complicáis la vida.

Yo con este hombre es que no me entero, habla mucho y nunca dice nada, o casi nada. 

De todas formas deja la puerta abierta para no equivocarse, el 31 soltaron papel, el lunes metieron dinero. Supongamos, y digo supongamos, que la semana que viene terminamos en el entorno del 62xx y un mínimo en los 5 (por el ...bueno eso). Sólo tendría que decir, siyalodeciayo... El lunes soltaron papel, por eso ha bajado :bla:

Con lo fácil que sería decirle al oyente Manolo "Mira Manolo en tres sesiones nos plantamos en 71xx y si continua la tendencia de aumentar posiciones largas, podemos alargar esta subida los 7.400.

Manolo yo te digo desde aquí.... quiero las:: BBVA a 4.75 esta semana


----------



## Pepe Broz (16 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Atención: super interesantísimo programa en la 2 sobre el crack del 29, enfocado principalmente en las bolsas, ahora mismo.



Hay algún enlace al programa?


----------



## FranR (16 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los pocos programas de calidad que quedan están en la 2.
> 
> Gracias por el aviso.










También los de leones están bien. 
MV en su hábitat, dale duro melenasssss:Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que esta vez se ha mojado, no mucho pero se ha mojado.
> 
> Y es que parece que no os enteráis , esto consiste en poner papel o dinero. No se para que os complicáis la vida.
> 
> ...



Yo soy de la opinión de que si esta gente de verdad supiese de que habla estaría en el YATE disfrutando las plusvalías y no vendiendo crecepelos.

uy!!!! qué he dicho YATE ::

YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE YATE 

:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2012)

Qué bancos no pagarán dividendo el próximo año y quiénes lo bajarán - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbublase (16 Jun 2012)

borrado, estoy de fin de semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo soy de la opinión de que si esta gente de verdad supiese de que habla estaría en el YATE disfrutando las plusvalías y no vendiendo crecepelos.
> 
> uy!!!! qué he dicho YATE ::
> 
> ...



Solicito baneo a perpetuidad...

edita eso antes que te reporten :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> También los de leones están bien.
> MV en su hábitat, dale duro melenasssss:Aplauso:



Este finde era el carnaval de jalapeñópolis, se lo debe estar pasando de miedo el chaval


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Vaya ............. parece que ahora surgen los alcistas. Ya habría que estar montados hace un par de días al menos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Jun 2012)

Buenas.

Grecia ha ganado a Rusia 1-0 y sorprendentemente y contra todo pronóstico se ha clasificado para cuartos de final de la Eurocopa. 

¿Y qué? Pues que no es lo mismo ir a votar mañana con un feliz ataque de orgullo nacional que ir a votar encabronado.

Saludos.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jun 2012)

Rusia, la grandísima aliada de Alemania, cada vez más de China, y cada vez menos de India.


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

Alimento para el intelecto

[YOUTUBE]fhh54I2If9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CARLO PONZI (16 Jun 2012)

Para Bertok y para todo el que quiera responder:
Los que estamos fuera, el lunes mejor nos lo pasamos en la playa o habrá ocasión de entrar? 
a qué huelen las nubes?


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Grecia ha ganado a Rusia 1-0 y sorprendentemente y contra todo pronóstico se ha clasificado para cuartos de final de la Eurocopa.
> 
> ...



Me pierdo

También puede ocurrir que les de por celebrarlo, cojan una merluza de impresión y mañana todo el país de resaca.

Tengola impresión de que los griegos tienen un puntito gitanil y lo que más les place es engañar a los payos, en este caso Iuropa del norte

Lo hicieron con las cuentas y según dicen mienten hasta en las encuestas electorales.

A quien cree usted que afectará más el virus del orgullo nacional? A Syriza, PAsok, Nueva Democracia?


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> Para Bertok y para todo el que quiera responder:
> Los que estamos fuera, el lunes mejor nos lo pasamos en la playa o habrá ocasión de entrar?
> a qué huelen las nubes?



El lunes dudo que pueda conectarme hasta la noche. Es una putada 

Os recomiendo mucha cautela y suerte.

Me inclino por peponazo pero cuidado porque habrá mucha volatilidad.


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2012)

Amigo Bertok, a tí que te gusta el Rock am Ring, el concierto de este año de Metallica ha sido la hostia. Cojonudo especialmente Seek and Destroy.

Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012 (Full Concert) - (SATRiP) - YouTube


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Bertok, a tí que te gusta el Rock am Ring, el concierto de este año de Metallica ha sido la hostia. Cojonudo especialmente Seek and Destroy.
> 
> Metallica - Rock am Ring 2012 (Full Concert) - (SATRiP) - YouTube



Lo ví. Son 2 horazas de disfrute.

El concierto de The Offspring también está genial.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Jun 2012)

Grecia a cuartos. Mas votos pro-europeos al canto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fEcW7qwh3oU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2012)

imprescindible

[YOUTUBE]o6-qfETaNAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## diosmercado (16 Jun 2012)

Justifican los hechos antes de que estos se produzcan: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-consecuencias-impredecibles-gana-syriza.html

Es flipante como un pais tan pequeño puede influir en toda europa y el mundo, dejando claro que es una mera excusa para un cambio de tendencia con un movimiento medianamente amplio.

καληνύχτα.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Grecia ha ganado a Rusia 1-0 y sorprendentemente y contra todo pronóstico se ha clasificado para cuartos de final de la Eurocopa.
> 
> ...



Si yo fuera griego, mañana, por orgullo nacional, votaría a Syriza. No tendría dudas después de ver las "recomendaciones" de fuera sobre a quién debo votar. 

Votaría al último que me recomendara Alemania. Es que ya es el colmo que vengan los alemanes a decirle a un pueblo soberano a quien tienen que votar.


----------



## burbublase (16 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si yo fuera griego, mañana, por orgullo nacional, votaría a Syriza. No tendría dudas después de ver las "recomendaciones" de fuera sobre a quién debo votar.
> 
> Votaría al último que me recomendara Alemania. Es que ya es el colmo que vengan los alemanes a decirle a un pueblo soberano a quien tienen que votar.



Eso no es bueno, de una forma indirecta estan decidiendo tu voto.

Lea su propia firma.

Sr bertok tiene que actualizar su situacion

Ubicación: Atrincherado tras la valla


----------



## Sipanha (16 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si yo fuera griego, mañana, por orgullo nacional, votaría a Syriza. No tendría dudas después de ver las "recomendaciones" de fuera sobre a quién debo votar.
> 
> Votaría al último que me recomendara Alemania. Es que ya es el colmo que vengan los alemanes a decirle a un pueblo soberano a quien tienen que votar.



Tiene toda la pinta de que Alemánia eso es lo que quiere... joer que manera de llevar las situaciones al límite.


----------



## burbubolsa (16 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Eso no es bueno, de una forma indirecta estan decidiendo tu voto.
> 
> Lea su propia firma.
> 
> ...



Qué mala puntería.. ¿Dónde están los 88?


----------



## Lechu (17 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Parece que esta vez se ha mojado, no mucho
> 
> Yo con este hombre es que no me entero, habla mucho y nunca dice nada, o casi nada.
> 
> ...



Hombre supongo yo que no se puede mojar mucho si la caga se le puede caer su chiringuito no es lo mismo que me moje yo a el.
Precisamente lo que yo e puesto de me gusta lo claro que explica las cosas era en plan irónico si sale cara gana y si sale cruz gana .

Un saludo


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

Buenos días

Estaba yo pensando y ¿si en Grecia vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo y no hay forma de pactar un gobierno?

Casi que me alegro de que me saltara el SL del SP en el último minuto y me haya quedado fuera...


----------



## Lechu (17 Jun 2012)

Buenos días .

Ojo con julio .





, 

Pero sera en octubre


Valores en circulación.

Moody's ataca de nuevo - CincoDías.com iberdrola , enagas , ree


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Kaliméra


Sea cual sea el resultado lo que sucederá el lunes ya está decidido. Si no se forma gobierno estable se repiten las elecciones en plan El Día de la Marmota y ya está.

PS: Tsipras muy mal con el estilismo cachuli para ir a votar..



Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Estaba yo pensando y ¿si en Grecia vuelve a ocurrir lo mismo y no hay forma de pactar un gobierno?
> 
> Casi que me alegro de que me saltara el SL del SP en el último minuto y me haya quedado fuera...


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos días .
> 
> Ojo con julio .
> 
> ...



Los vencimientos más importantes siempre coinciden con los meses de ingresos de impuestos. Casi son más preocupantes los vencimientos de final de trimestre. Lo que sí puede tener un efecto peligroso en tesorería es la multiplicación de aplazamientos que se está produciendo en los pagos de los impuestos.


----------



## kaxkamel (17 Jun 2012)

guardando fuerzas para mañana, eh?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Jun 2012)

BBVA, 





tiene un objetivo técnico de 4 € de largo plazo por ruptura de un triángulo y un 3º impulso bajista.
Ahora mismo, no tiene un movimiento técnico de corto claro salvo por debajo de los 5 € para cortos y por encima de 5,70 para largos. Los cortos se rearfimarían por debajo de los 4,5. Nada, antes de quedar enganchado o ser echado con un stop cercano, yo esperaría la acción a esa zona de 4,2-3,9.
Por cierto, según leo en prensa Santander, BBVA, La Caixa, Kuktxabank y Bankinter se librarían del rescate (Cifras preliminares de las auditorías: la banca española necesita 60.000 millones - elEconomista.es). Vamos a esperar a bankinter en la banda inferior del 2º canal, para volver a intentarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

Aquí tenemos al Tase bastante pepónico...

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## The Hellion (17 Jun 2012)

Parece que los de Renta4 han montado un ayuntamiento

El Pajarito | Cinco ediles se embolsan 1.750 euros por aprobar una ayuda de 250 - Elpajarito.es


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

TASE haciendo la pre-gala. Quién no esté dentro, al menos debería esperar hasta las 2 de la mañana antes de decidir nada.
Si hubiese hostia para abajo, muy atentos porque es superprobable que le metan una vuelta muy importante ante cualquier excusa.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> TASE haciendo la pre-gala. Quién no esté dentro, al menos debería esperar hasta las 2 de la mañana antes de decidir nada.
> Si hubiese hostia para abajo, muy atentos porque es superprobable que le metan una vuelta muy importante ante cualquier excusa.



Si al empezar se caen los índices a las pocas horas los Bancos centrales meterán toda la artillería.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> TASE haciendo la pre-gala. Quién no esté dentro, al menos debería esperar hasta las 2 de la mañana antes de decidir nada.
> Si hubiese hostia para abajo, muy atentos porque es superprobable que le metan una vuelta muy importante ante cualquier excusa.



niveles orientativos de entrada IBERDROLA, TELEFONICA...

gracias


----------



## Sipanha (17 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Si al empezar se caen los índices a las pocas horas los Bancos centrales meterán toda la artillería.



Caronte, respecto a eso, el SPX está sobre los 1344, bastante alto, para que se diese el caso de la artillería debería de caer sobre los 1200 más o menos.

Dudo que gasten la artillería por una simple escaramuza, pudiendo dispararla cuando venga la madre de todos los guanos.

Saludos.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> niveles orientativos de entrada IBERDROLA, TELEFONICA...
> 
> gracias



De iberdrola tienes un post con su estupendo gráfico de AQMHQV e ayer, te cp
copio la letra

_está dentro de un escape bajista, el objetivo del canal es pronunciado. Mientras no supere en cierre los 3,60 no entraremos en largos (superar los 3,70 propiciaría volver a entrar en el canal) y por debajo de 3,35 cortos. En todo caso, no tiene tan mala pinta como otros, aunque la vela del viernes parece claramente una estrella fugaz_


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Political party's exit poll give ND 29%, Syriza 27%


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2012)

Mulder al Stoxx el viernes le metieron lo que no está en los escritos +300.000 (volumen) fue acumulación no? y el ibex los contratos fueron 33000 y volumen 5500 
acumularon?
gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Caronte, respecto a eso, el SPX está sobre los 1344, bastante alto, para que se diese el caso de la artillería debería de caer sobre los 1200 más o menos.
> 
> Dudo que gasten la artillería por una simple escaramuza, pudiendo dispararla cuando venga la madre de todos los guanos.
> 
> Saludos.



Vosotros sóis los expertos en datos técnicos 

Los yankis pueden esperar, la operación twist acaba a finales de Junio.

Es una incógnita, veremos.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

CARLO PONZI dijo:


> niveles orientativos de entrada IBERDROLA, TELEFONICA...
> 
> gracias



A mí IBD no me gusta nada por debajo de 3,60 euros. Ahí hay mucha resistencia. Si la supera, hay que entrar fuerte y fijar el stop en ese nivel más filtro.

A mí Telefónica no me gusta de ninguna de las maneras. Tiene resitencia potente en 10,4, tiene un hueco que cerrar ..... y tiene el negocio reventado.

En caso de rebote creo que valores como Arcelor, Banco Popular, Gamesa, .... subirán mucho más. Mucho ojo con Sacyr porque si el mercado deja, la van a doblar. También poner el radar en Mediaset y FCC.

Respecto a otros mercados, poned el radar en empresas de commodities y solares en USA. De momento no han dado señal pero si se ponen a subir (han bajado una media de más de 2/3 en el último año) va a ser de Salvame de Luxe.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vosotros sóis los expertos en datos técnicos
> 
> Los yankis pueden esperar, la operación twist acaba a finales de Junio.
> 
> Es una incógnita, veremos.



People on this side, you feel good and make some noise!.

People on this side, you feel bad and cry in the corners!.

Who is going to win?. Sure, the "casta nostra".


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Tomorrow, don't wake me up ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Por lo visto está habiendo un aumento de participación en la última hora de colegios abiertos: los playeros han vuelto a tiempo para votar.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Huele a mucho movimiento y a que los bancos centrales van a intervenir desde bien prontito. A ver qué hace el ejercito griego.


----------



## atman (17 Jun 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (17 Jun 2012)

Por lo que leo el puchero griego va funcionando bien. ND con ventaja es asi?


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por lo que leo el puchero griego va funcionando bien. ND con ventaja es asi?



Por los pelos. Ski TV da ganador a Syriza:

Skai TV gives first seat projections from their exit polls: Syriza 28% 124 seats, ND, 27.5% 73 seats, Pasok 13% 33 seats

El resto de encuestas a pie de urna da a Nueva Denocracia


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder al Stoxx el viernes le metieron lo que no está en los escritos +300.000 (volumen) fue acumulación no? y el ibex los contratos fueron 33000 y volumen 5500
> acumularon?
> gracias



Creo que se te ha colado un cero, a las 17:30, hora de cierre del contado del Stoxx, el futuro me daba unos 30.000 contratos comprados, pero 5 minutos más tarde (la subasta) el saldo de los leoncios se redujo en nada más y nada menos que 20.000 contratos, el 66% menos, con unos 7.000 contratos vendedores de volumen camuflado (a restar a ambas cifras).

Los datos son de mi p-AI que es bastante más sofisticada para procesar el volumen que mi programa del volumen de los leoncios habitual, aunque este programa me da un descenso similar en subasta.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Resultados oficiales:

Parliamentary Elections June 2012


----------



## diosmercado (17 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Resultados oficiales:
> 
> Parliamentary Elections June 2012



Otra semana mas en la que se acaba la crisis ). Por cierto no se si les da para formar gobierno...


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Otra semana mas en la que se acaba la crisis ). Por cierto no se si les da para formar gobierno...



Con ganar Nueva Democracia y obtener un 38% sumando su porcentaje y el porcentaje del Pasok podrían formar un gobierno de coalición pro-troika


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2012)

Una reflexión para los que se pusieron largos el viernes:

- Esta semana fue vencimiento de futuros y normalmente el lunes siguiente es bajista.

- Tras un día de elecciones, sobre todo si son muy importantes la sesión suele ser bajista.

- Todo el mundo en este hilo parece que va largo.

- He leido por ahí que las subidas del Ibex de esta semana han podido estar influidas por la necesidad de las cajitas quebradas de deshacerse de las 'joyas de la corona' a buen precio, no me lo acabo de creer pero es una posibilidad.

- En contra de las bajadas está el excesivo sentimiento negativo que hay en toda la prensa, tanto la económica como la normal, parece que es el peor momento para meterse, pero este momento tal vez no sea este lunes.

No he mirado ni analizado gráficos, ahora solo miro el intradía y el timing a largo plazo, esto último muy de vez en cuando además, solo quiero hacer reflexión y no se que es lo que ocurrirá mañana.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Alemania se relaja:

Alemania ofrece a Grecia más tiempo para cumplir sus compromisos


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchas gracias ,


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,tic, tac, tic, tac,


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

También puede abrir bien plano...

Euro sube un 0,55%


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Parece que "lo oficial" va a ganar en Grecia. No me gusta demasiado. Quizá sea la opción del peponazo de salida pero para nada es lo que fuera a dar la vuelta completa a todo europa y a poner en cuestión el posicionamiento de los alemanes.

Aunque pensándolo bien, es el chute de optimismo de corto plazo que necesitan las bolsas para que parezca que todo se ha arreglado y lo puedan subir unos 1500 pipos en el IBEX. Después ya vendrá el arreón hacia los 5400-4800.

Se lo trabajan bien estos tipos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que "lo oficial" va a ganar en Grecia. No me gusta demasiado. Quizá sea la opción del peponazo de salida pero para nada es lo que fuera a dar la vuelta completa a todo europa y a poner en cuestión el posicionamiento de los alemanes.
> 
> Aunque pensándolo bien, es el chute de optimismo de corto plazo que necesitan las bolsas para que parezca que todo se ha arreglado y lo puedan subir unos 1500 pipos en el IBEX. Después ya vendrá el arreón hacia los 5400-4800.
> 
> Se lo trabajan bien estos tipos.



El tema esta crudo...

Victoria de ND y dudas: el PASOK quiere a SYRIZA en el Gobierno - elEconomista.es

ÚLTIMA HORAiamantopoulou (PASOK) dice que no formará coalición con 'ND' si Syriza no está incluida


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El tema esta crudo...
> 
> Victoria de ND y dudas: el PASOK quiere a SYRIZA en el Gobierno - elEconomista.es
> 
> ÚLTIMA HORAiamantopoulou (PASOK) dice que no formará coalición con 'ND' si Syriza no está incluida



Un sorpresón en las elecciones griegas sería el comienzo de la solución en Europa (si es que fuera posible). Supone que unos tipos han sido capaces de revolverse respecto a los castuzos y los demás debemos tomar ejemplo.

Al final será todo un wish pero estamos en el límite de que se produzca algo revolucionario.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un sorpresón en las elecciones griegas sería el comienzo de la solución en Europa (si es que fuera posible). Supone que unos tipos han sido capaces de revolverse respecto a los castuzos y los demás debemos tomar ejemplo.
> 
> *Al final será todo un wish pero estamos en el límite de que se produzca algo revolucionario.*



Sí

que esta gente asuman que están arruinados y se pongan a trabajar de una vez...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que "lo oficial" va a ganar en Grecia. No me gusta demasiado. Quizá sea la opción del peponazo de salida pero para nada es lo que fuera a dar la vuelta completa a todo europa y a poner en cuestión el posicionamiento de los alemanes.
> 
> Aunque pensándolo bien, es el chute de optimismo de corto plazo que necesitan las bolsas para que parezca que todo se ha arreglado y lo puedan subir unos 1500 pipos en el IBEX. Después ya vendrá el arreón hacia los 5400-4800.
> 
> Se lo trabajan bien estos tipos.



No necesito que se salve Europa. Necesito ganar dinero con aquello que suceda 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

*Un portavoz de Syriza descarta "completamente" estar en un gobierno favorable a los términos del rescate
*
Nelson Master Class


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No necesito que se salve Europa. Necesito ganar dinero con aquello que suceda
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Ya pero a mí no se me pone tener que aprender a hablar aleman porque es lo que va a haber por aquí si no nos ponemos las pilas.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No necesito que se salve Europa. Necesito ganar dinero con aquello que suceda
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



y yo, pero de paso prefiero que se salve Europa y si los griegos trabajan, aprenden y dejan atrás la miseria, pues también me gustaría


----------



## Defcon (17 Jun 2012)

Con su permiso, Señor Janus le felicito porque si no recuerdo mal, usted al igual que yo abrimos largos el viernes.

Ahora mismo en el eur/usd llevo +63 pips y mi broker abre dentro de 2 horas.


----------



## Jarlaxe (17 Jun 2012)

Felicidades a los agraciados,era puro gambling meterse en algo el viernes...como dice Bertok hay mercado todos los dias....de todas maneras enhorabuena.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Con su permiso, Señor Janus le felicito porque si no recuerdo mal, usted al igual que yo abrimos largos el viernes.
> 
> Ahora mismo en el eur/usd llevo +63 pips y mi broker abre dentro de 2 horas.



Bueno, hasta el rabo todo es toro. Esto se va a mover mucho, más que la compresa de una coja a la altura de la ingle.

El resultado de las elecciones griegas es lo que menos me gusta porque determina que en dos semanas todo seguirá igual y que los alemanes van a seguir tocando los cojones.

Yo prefiero una auténtica sorpresa y que los alemanes tengan que retratarse y los bancos centrales quedarse sin tinta en sus maquinitas.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> y yo, pero de paso prefiero que se salve Europa y si los griegos trabajan, aprenden y dejan atrás la miseria, pues también me gustaría



Me da que Shyriza tampoco aseguraba precisamente eso...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hellion (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero a mí no se me pone tener que aprender a hablar aleman porque es lo que va a haber por aquí si no nos ponemos las pilas.



Hablar y que te entiendan está sobrevalorado

Mire esta, que sale por la tele

[YOUTUBE]gHi65pq4EUM[/YOUTUBE]

Podría ser la mejor analista del mundo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

EURUSD con subida del 0,46%

La cosa esta calmada...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

Más claro imposible...

GRECIA VOTA SÍ AL EURO: "RESPETAREMOS LOS ACUERDOS"


----------



## diosmercado (17 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más claro imposible...
> 
> GRECIA VOTA SÍ AL EURO: "RESPETAREMOS LOS ACUERDOS"



Seguimos con la pamplina.

El puchero ha ido de lujo, dejaron experimentar en mayo pero esta claro que ahora no quieren sobresaltos.

Mañana 10G de aceleracion vertical.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Seguimos con la pamplina.
> 
> El puchero ha ido de lujo, dejaron experimentar en mayo pero esta claro que ahora no quieren sobresaltos.
> 
> Mañana 10G de aceleracion vertical.



No está tan claro, Pasok no quiere nada con ND si no entra Syriza..

EUR a 0,39%

uy, que miedo...


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No está tan claro, Pasok no quiere nada con ND si no entra Syriza..
> 
> EUR a 0,39%
> 
> uy, que miedo...



Eso es lo que ha dicho uno del PASOK. Pero vamos, con un poquito de presion entrarán.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2012)

EUR con subida moderada


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2012)

Pues no veo al leuro demasiado pepón.

A ver si mañana van a madrilear a la peña.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues no veo al leuro demasiado pepón.
> 
> A ver si mañana van a madrilear a la peña.



El tase ha chapado con un +2%. Obviamente a su hora de cierre se desconocia el resultado del evento, no obstante el movimiento seria igual.

El eur un poco volatil pero controlado.

Hasta mañana.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El tase ha chapado con un +2%. Obviamente a su hora de cierre se desconocia el resultado del evento, no obstante el movimiento seria igual.
> 
> El eur un poco volatil pero controlado.
> 
> Hasta mañana.



Pues el resultado de las elecciones no es que sea precisamente lo que más le conviene a la bolsa ya que a ésta le mola el manguerazo que posiblemente hubieran hecho los bancos centrales de haberse producido otro resultado.

En cualquier caso, tengan claro que lo que vaya a hacer la bolsa ya lo saben los que mueven el dinero ..... el dinero de verdad.

Lo que no está nada claro es que coño va a hacer la prima de riesgo porque España está para el arrastre.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Y parió la abuela:

La Junta Militar asume el poder legislativo en Egipto.

Los militares promulgan una declaración constitucional adicional, según France Presse. Hoy terminaba la doble jornada electoral en el país.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

Comentaba con unos amigos que la mejor forma de convertir una persona normal en un neurótico es ofrecerle respuestas, actuaciones, recompensas de forma aleatoria. Asi frente a las mismas circunstancias uno espera resultados similares, si no ocurre así y no puede predecirse en absoluto los resultados las personas se vuelven neuróticas.

Me parece que con esto de la bolsa me está sucediendo

Mañana, puede subir, bajar e incluso quedarse plana 

Vamos que Tralará lala lalal :XX::XX::XX:


De mayor seré burbubolsa :8:


----------



## The Hellion (17 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Comentaba con unos amigos que la mejor forma de convertir una persona normal en un neurótico es ofrecerle respuestas, actuaciones, recompensas de forma aleatoria. Asi frente a las mismas circunstancias uno espera resultados similares, si no ocurre así y no puede predecirse en absoluto los resultados las personas se vuelven neuróticas.
> 
> Me parece que con esto de la bolsa me está sucediendo
> 
> ...



¡No joda! ¿También usted tiene sangre templaria?

[YOUTUBE]wnq3gm4CxU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Barron's dice que la bolsa subirá mañana entre el 3% y el 5% con motivo del resultado de las elecciones griegas. Yo decía el viernes que podría irse hasta el 6%.

Ahora ya no lo tengo claro porque coincidir con unos mass media .....


----------



## Sipanha (17 Jun 2012)

El Eur ha tocado los 1.270x y ha parado buscando entrada de dinero, pero al no entrar ni una pelusa está apuntando una cerrada de gap.

Esperemos por los larguistas que eso no ocurra.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¡No joda! ¿También usted tiene sangre templaria?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wnq3gm4CxU4[/YOUTUBE]



Oiga, que mi religión me obliga a beber Martini los sábados y domingos pero si me obligase a decir ese rosario de estupideces apostataba 

PD. El eurodolar caminito del belen


----------



## AssGaper (17 Jun 2012)

A ver que se montan ahora para pandorear la perdiz. volveran "los mercados" otra vez a España, haran algo luego, lueog miraran a Italia, haran algo luego, volveran a Grecia, haran algo... y asi continuamente.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> A ver que se montan ahora para pandorear la perdiz. volveran "los mercados" otra vez a España, haran algo luego, lueog miraran a Italia, haran algo luego, volveran a Grecia, haran algo... y asi continuamente.



La Merkel va a soltar tanto agua en sus sueños húmedos que hasta ella se va a ahogar. Si se piensa que va a hacer como en "La guerra de los mundos" en donde chupan la sangre hasta que se acaba para irse a conquistar otro planeta .... va lista.

Siempre nos quedará fuerza suficiente para cerrar la puerta antes de que ella salga .......... y se abrase. Como siempre, en eso el español es un artista, nos escaparemos por una trampilla que había debajo de la butaca del abuelo.


----------



## Sipanha (17 Jun 2012)

Segundo ataque a los 1.27, remad malditos remad! ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> El Eur ha tocado los 1.270x y ha parado buscando entrada de dinero, pero al no entrar ni una pelusa está apuntando una cerrada de gap.
> 
> Esperemos por los larguistas que eso no ocurra.



Lo acabo de ver ahora, buen hueco, lo van a cerrar.

Máximo tocado 1,27274


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver ahora, buen hueco, lo van a cerrar.
> 
> Máximo tocado 1,27274



En 1,28 tiene resistencia de serie de precios y la mm50.


----------



## Sipanha (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En 1,28 tiene resistencia de serie de precios y la mm50.



Futuro o contado? Yo los precios los doy en contado.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La Merkel va a soltar tanto agua en sus sueños húmedos que hasta ella se va a ahogar. Si se piensa que va a hacer como en "La guerra de los mundos" en donde chupan la sangre hasta que se acaba para irse a conquistar otro planeta .... va lista.
> 
> Siempre nos quedará fuerza suficiente para cerrar la puerta antes de que ella salga .......... y se abrase. Como siempre, en eso el español es un artista, nos escaparemos por una trampilla que había debajo de la butaca del abuelo.


----------



## atlanterra (17 Jun 2012)

Buenas y peponas noches,

Ya estoy de vuelta de mi viaje a Thailandia (me he casado  ).

Les sigo leyendo, 

Saludos,


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Buenas y peponas noches,
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta de mi viaje a Thailandia (me he casado  ).
> 
> ...



Pero hombre, así, sin avisar ni nada.....

Felicidades ​


----------



## Sipanha (17 Jun 2012)

Vamos! remad!







El Eur al final va parriba.


----------



## atlanterra (17 Jun 2012)

Después de 11 años de relación y un niño de 3 años...ya iba siendo hora!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Jun 2012)

Ahora le han metido al EUR/USD 1,27372......


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Futuro o contado? Yo los precios los doy en contado.



Contado, el futuro está manipulado ::


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Buenas y peponas noches,
> 
> Ya estoy de vuelta de mi viaje a Thailandia (me he casado  ).
> 
> ...



Bienvenido, ya puedes traer las perras que te hayan sobrado para meterlas en bolsa ............. viene interesante. Échate un vistazo a Banco Popular, Gamesa y sobre todo a First Solar. Las solares han tenido dos sesiones muy peponas y la semana pasada ya se han visto subidas de más del 20%. Como encadenen un par de ellas seguidas, van a dejar a toda la peña con cara de poker y con miedo a subirse al carro.


----------



## atlanterra (18 Jun 2012)

Lo que más nervioso me puso estos días es ver a A123 subiendo un 50% el día que me dio por mirar la bolsa allí. 

Gracias por tus consejos Janus. A las FSLR no les pierdo la pista.

También estoy dentro de Maxwell, parece que puede comenzar una subida consistente, que ya le toca.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

SP y DAX con muy buenas maneras. El IBEX a su rollito que tampoco le hace falta ayuda de ningún tipo.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

SPX500 a abierto en 1350, como entre dinero nos vamos a por los 1360 y 1375. Veamos el overnight como se desarrolla.


----------



## atlanterra (18 Jun 2012)

Parece que todo el mundo está centrado en el EUR/USD, pero creo que está pepon de verdad es el EUR/GPB.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Lo que más nervioso me puso estos días es ver a A123 subiendo un 50% el día que me dio por mirar la bolsa allí.
> 
> Gracias por tus consejos Janus. A las FSLR no les pierdo la pista.
> 
> También estoy dentro de Maxwell, parece que puede comenzar una subida consistente, que ya le toca.



Pues en Maxwell desde el entorno del 9 has aguantado mucha mecha y rojo intenso en la position. Ojo con la subida del viernes porque no tuvo un volumen concordante.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP y DAX con muy buenas maneras. El IBEX a su rollito que tampoco le hace falta ayuda de ningún tipo.




a como va el ibex?
6900?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Parece que todo el mundo está centrado en el EUR/USD, pero creo que está pepon de verdad es el EUR/GPB.




Pepón el EUR/JPY +1,30%


----------



## monicagt (18 Jun 2012)

Pues yo estoy en liquidez, ummm,... dilema bursatil


----------



## atlanterra (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues en Maxwell desde el entorno del 9 has aguantado mucha mecha y rojo intenso en la position. Ojo con la subida del viernes porque no tuvo un volumen concordante.



Asi es, por si acaso esta vez tengo el SL bien ajustado para no palmar si se gira.


----------



## atlanterra (18 Jun 2012)

EUR/GPB como un cohete.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

¿Ustedes pueden operar a estas horas?

A mi hasta las 9 de la mañana no me deja BKT


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

pues tanto el eur/usd como sp estan bastante indecisos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Ustedes pueden operar a estas horas?
> 
> A mi hasta las 9 de la mañana no me deja BKT



Yo podría pero voy largo desde antes del viernes ::. No líquid.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues tanto beln eur/usd comosp tan bastante indecisos



SP ha roto una resisténcia seria en los 1346... yo lo veo bastante decidido. 

No me extrañaría que recortara un poco, pero la rotura está ahí, así que probabilidades de que se vaya a los 1360 hay muchas.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a como va el ibex?
> 6900?



Por ahí ha andado.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Bankinter no es de lo más idóneo que hay para operar.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ¿Ustedes pueden operar a estas horas?
> 
> A mi hasta las 9 de la mañana no me deja BKT



Que ganas de perder dinero a deshoras 

El dinero estaba en quedarse abierto el finde semana. A ver si Basf abre fuertecita y antes de cerrar el dia me puedo llevar 1.000 eurillos que hay un Oris playero que me pone ojitos para este verano.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

El EUR-YEN pinta alcista al menos hasta los 102 y posible hasta los 105. En el primer nivel, habrá salida de los primeros que entraron.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

SP +0.5%, DAX +1.30%

¿Dónde ven el Ibex?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bankinter no es de lo más idóneo que hay para operar.



Obvio. Pero si lo es si quieres un respaldo de un "banco serio" (si eso existe). Conozco a alguno que otro al que si le hablo de meter medio millon en interdin, igmarkets, clicktrade... Le da un mal. 

Si te centras en acciones y poco mas, con BKT te sobra. Y no son caros.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

Y el CHF/JPY + 1% casi


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Obvio. Pero si lo es si quieres un respaldo de un "banco serio" (si eso existe). Conozco a alguno que otro al que si le hablo de meter medio millon en interdin, igmarkets, clicktrade... Le da un mal.
> 
> Si te centras en acciones y poco mas, con BKT te sobra. Y no son caros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Medio millón de pelas se puede meter en cualquier sitio


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Medio millón de pelas se puede meter en cualquier sitio



Hasta en bancolchon sin sufrir!! 


Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Ese pollo descolgandose es el SP...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese pollo descolgandose es el SP...



Informe que yo no puedo verlo ¿Por donde va? 1370?


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese pollo descolgandose es el SP...



El IBEX está más abajo


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

Cerrará el gap? Al final Grecia no afectará y seguiremos con la tónica alcista sin sobresaltos.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Informe que yo no puedo verlo ¿Por donde va? 1370?



1347 más o menos


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Como les hubiera gustado al oro y la plata que hubiera habido lío y los bancos centrales hubieran enchufado una buena ristra de miles de millones en las arterias del sistema financiero ............. están bajando dejando claro que no les ha hecho mucha ilusión que hayan ganado los del status quo.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ese pollo descolgandose es el SP...




buah un simple meneito para subirlo 3 puntos en 5 minutos, pero muestra debilidad?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

Subidón del banco ANZ en australia y del Commonwealth....creo que todos en general


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

En Tokio subida también del Mitsubishi UFJ Financial



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mutiko (18 Jun 2012)

Veo a todo Dios alcista, eso solo puede querer decir... guanas...

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Jun 2012)

Fuera mis futuros del Dax, así mola empezar la semana


----------



## AssGaper (18 Jun 2012)

Buenos señores, cuando llegemos a los 7000 cargen cortos con stop loss ajustado.

PD:100 € de reward jajaja

Perdon no puse mi operativa antes. Abri 3 cortos miniibex en 8636 Stop cerrado en 6803


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Cortos en el miniibex, esto no se sostiene


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2012)

Un pelín decepcionante, la verdad. Ya estamos por debajo de los máximos del viernes pasado.

Buenos dias.


----------



## AssGaper (18 Jun 2012)

Tengo la sensacion que van a meter un amago, *pepon blitzkrieg*,ante esta bajada, para barrer cortos. Cuando lo hagan, cortos de nuevo. Todos atentos 8:


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Jun 2012)

VAYA... Los 17.000 del mítico juanlui tendrán que esperar todavía.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2012)

Si hoy el IBEX acaba en negativo...entonces sí, ya no hay nada que hacer, vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces....otra vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Que desesperanza compadres, que hoy juega ESPAÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑA


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

menuda vuelta..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2012)

Ya estamos en nagetivo. Que poco brío tiene el purasangre del gran JC10, la verdad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

Ojo esos SL a los largos.


----------



## Lem (18 Jun 2012)




----------



## Lem (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que desesperanza compadres, que hoy juega ESPAÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑA



:XX:

+10 charssss


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Ale, fuera de Basf. 70 euros para una cena...







VS.







:ouch:

:´(


----------



## restitutio (18 Jun 2012)

Como disfrutais con el guano, soys como niños!!


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Jun 2012)

Atención, la prima de riesgo en 564,56.

Han hecho la del lunes pasado. Mandrilada total.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

como humilde servidor ya preveia queda guano hasta los 5000-5300 donde si que tendremos reboton gordo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> +10 charssss



No lo había visto antes? Pero si es un clásico del hilo 


ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, fuera de Basf. 70 euros para una cena...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Cenita, postre y _repostre _ ::


restitutio dijo:


> Como disfrutais con el guano, soys como niños!!



Si fuese guano llevaríamos 2 páginas por minuto.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

que bonito reversal...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

debemos estar atentos a la formacion de figuras de vuelta bajista en el medio plazo , el guano tipo 2008 se desatara en el primer trimestre 2013


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como humilde servidor ya preveia queda guano hasta los 5000-5300 donde si que tendremos reboton gordo



Really? Ando algo despistado, ha desaparecido mi hoja de ruta. No sabrá ustec nada?


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Tocamos pivot en SPX500 en 1338 y pabajo.... ajustense los centuriones. ::

Próximas resistencias: 1334 y 1326 (Esta es la del reversal potente y enculador de largos).


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cenita, postre y _repostre _ ::


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

espero que a Janus no le hicieran mucho daño


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>



pobre gordo :


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Algúnos ya se han tocado, pero no descarten volverlos a tocar.

Pivot: 1338

Por arriba: 1346 y 1351
Pó abajo: 1334 y 1326

Niveles a reseñar: 1347 y 1354 por arriba
y 1320 por abajo (Este es Yuyu total).


----------



## Seren (18 Jun 2012)

La sensación alcista por lo de grecia era tanta que han decidido renaudar los cortos


----------



## The Hellion (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Consuélese; dijo que quería un reloj para la playa, así que igual su hada madrina entendió que quería esto


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobre gordo :



Busca su Oris...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Me estoy jartando de reir intentando descubrir que me quiere decir con eso  :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Busca su Oris...



oris ? :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> oris ? :



Reportado.....


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado.....



Se me caen las lagrimas. XD Hahahahahaha.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me estoy jartando de reir intentando descubrir que me quiere decir con eso  :XX: :XX: :XX:




Pues que ya me imaginaba con él, y lo busco y no lo encuentro. Pero siento su vacío :´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Estamos insensibilizaos.... jostión padre de 300 puntos y ni mú.

Lo curioso es la región en la que está frenando de momento....


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Tengo la sensacion que van a meter un amago, *pepon blitzkrieg*,ante esta bajada, para barrer cortos. Cuando lo hagan, cortos de nuevo. Todos atentos 8:



Clavao. Amago, recorte y bajonazo.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Llevamos un buen rato manoseando el pivot en el SPX500.... malo, Zéus, maaaaalo. 

Las señales me dicen que debe de quedar "algo" de caída, veamos el volumen que entra en las bajadas, porque después deberíamos de rebotar guapamente.

Y a las mu, mu malas, no deberíamos de bajar de los 1326.

Sino, recuerden, del barco se bajan primero Ajetreo, Silenciosa y Claca. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Jun 2012)

Que poca fe veo en el hilo... Siempre nos quedará Los Cabos...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Buffff, que lío habemus, 

Parece que estamos inversos,si sube el dax baja el ibex, si baja el dax sube el ibex

Cuanto aguantará? Me parece que no hay volumen

PD Poco, 
Cargo cortos de nuevo,


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Jun 2012)

Grecia no es España. Analisis de lo de hoy, mañana y pasado. 

El FMI le ha dicho a Marianin que recorte, Marianin a dicho Oris, y el FMI y demas amigos estan subiendo la prima de riesgo y jodiendonos vivos. Cuando consideren que hemos hecho los deberes nos dejaran salir a jugar al jardin con los demas niños, mientras, pues a comer guano.

Pero como Marianin tiene su palabra y no va a subir el IVA porque dijo que no lo iba asubir, pues los demas apagar intereses insoportables. Que buenos estos politicos cumplidores y tal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, fuera de Basf. 70 euros para una cena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le hacía a usted con una cena más friki


----------



## Lem (18 Jun 2012)

Pandoro loves you all:

[YOUTUBE]yXLD2c2QQCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le hacía a usted con una cena más friki



Hoyga pero eso tiene una pinta espantosa!!!!

Una pizza sí me hago de tanto en tanto...


----------



## kaxkamel (18 Jun 2012)

MARIANO está esperando que la roja llegue a semifinales para anunciar la subida del IVA.

Y si ganan la iurocap entonces anunciará bajada de sueldo de funcionarios y pensiones, aceleración del retraso de la edad de jubilación, despidos masivos de personal laboral de las administraciones... 

Con la resaca de la copa... A las puertas de julio y con la caló... quien cojones se va a manifestar con lo agustito que se está en la playa tirando de fiambrera?
Si eso... en septiembre ya se verá.

Lamentablemente en esto del fútbol y por una simple cuestión de probabilidades (no se juega como en el basket al mejor de 5 ó 7), no siempre (casi nunca en realidad) gana el "más mejor"... sino que gana alguno de los 6 ó 7 mejores. 
No. espein no ganará esta vez.
así que tendremos patadónypalante, volatilidad y dragónkhanes varios en el ibex hasta el superoctubre ese que nunca acaba de llegar


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Jun 2012)

De todas formas mi bola de cristal liquido, que es un vaso ancho lleno de ron añejo, me dice que el final del dia sera verde. No un verde Hulk, pero verde.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

cómo anda esto, no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

7.12% ; 568.70 puntos

La prima de riesgo española

Corred insensatos.


----------



## chaber (18 Jun 2012)

Rajoy dimisión, pero YA!


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Jun 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Rajoy dimisión, pero YA!



¿Y QUÉ SE GANA CON ESO?

el que va después es más de lo mismo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Jun 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Rajoy dimisión, pero YA!



Calla, calla,

que no soy ningún gurú del AT pero la calidad de los políticos presenta una tendencia bajista clarísima... Miedo me da cuando le toque al burralcava. 

Y analizando el gráfico creo que no haremos suelo hasta que no gane las elecciones un poto o una cabra. El suelo obviamente será su predecesor...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

300 puntos de meneo

Que chicharrazo


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> ¿Y QUÉ SE GANA CON ESO?
> 
> el que va después es más de lo mismo...




Si no se atreve a bajar un 10% el sueldo a funcionarios, un 12% las pensiones más altas, un 95% en gasto político, subir el IVA al 21%, bajar las cotizaciones sociales, poner cierto copago hospitalario... que venga uno que sí se atreva.


----------



## Lem (18 Jun 2012)

*Bankia* a 0.87 ::


----------



## hydra69 (18 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> Bankia a 0.87 ::



Yo la espero en 0,30 ó 0,10 :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Me huelo que nos vamos al guano...

A ver que dicen los usanos esta tarde..


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> *Bankia* a 0.87 ::



Me alegro por todos los trabajadores que colocaron preferentes a gente mayor y que entraron a 1,30.

Un poco de su propia medicina.

Edit: Se nota que Janus ya está dentro de POP ::


----------



## AssGaper (18 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Grecia no es España. Analisis de lo de hoy, mañana y pasado.
> 
> El FMI le ha dicho a Marianin que recorte, Marianin a dicho Oris, y el FMI y demas amigos estan subiendo la prima de riesgo y jodiendonos vivos. Cuando consideren que hemos hecho los deberes nos dejaran salir a jugar al jardin con los demas niños, mientras, pues a comer guano.
> 
> Pero como Marianin tiene su palabra y no va a subir el IVA porque dijo que no lo iba asubir, pues los demas apagar intereses insoportables. Que buenos estos politicos cumplidores y tal.



Y parece mentira que entres en el juego de "los mercados".

Si subes el IVA, ohhh, si! la cosa bajara algo, pero a los dos dias, "diran algo o pasara algo" y ohhh, la prisma de riesgo volvera a subir "por que los mercados estan insaciables y nerviosos" y encontres habra que recortar con alguna otra tonteria que digan.

Juegan con nosotros y el IVA es lo de menos. Asi que, aqui tengo que apoyar a Marianin.

Pero no ves hoy el panorama? Ohhh pero si resulta que teniamos que peponear por lo de grecia no? o espera! teniamos que haber peponeado la semana pasada por lo del esperado rescate y ohhh que sucede? pues que especulan! Y asi siempre macho.

Hagamos lo que hagamos, van a follarnos el ojal. 

Lo mejor es no hacer nada, dejar de subastas publicas y asi no pagamos un interes alto, y 1 millon o 2 de funcionarios a la puta calle.


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6.648-6738 canal principal para el lunes, amplio y por lo tanto volatilidad
> 
> 
> Escapada alcista: 6.762










Dejé los niveles el viernes, me faltaban poner los bajistas...más abajo hay un 6.492


Manolooo...las BBVA a 4,75


----------



## Claca (18 Jun 2012)

Respondiendo a un privado de la semana pasada, veamos las perspectivas del BANCO POPULAR en el largo plazo:







Lo primero, ver como el precio va frenando sobre la directriz discontinua que tan buenos rebotes ha propiciado en el pasado. Esto, para el relativo corto plazo (¿semanas?), puede ayudar a propiciar un suelo relativo, pero ojo, que ni de coña está hecho, mirad si no como sigue por debajo de la directriz que nos indica la vigencia de la estructura bajista (cumplida de sobras):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-368.html#post6344899

Ahora bien, que tengamos rebote o rebotón en las cercanías no debe hacernos olvidar que en los 3,5 (y sí, ya hablamos de un nivel que queda muy arriba) este valor tiene una resistencia importantísima, por lo que aún pensando en el largo plazo, de momento no conviene imaginar un precio en niveles superiores... durante una buena temporadita.


----------



## aksarben (18 Jun 2012)

Claca, si puedes y te apetece, échame las cartas de Ford (F), que parece interesante . ¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

Neto de -10 en FDAX. Están acumulando de mala manera.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2012)

Creo que a los POP holders les preocupa tanto la resistencia de los 3,50 como a mí que a Adriana Lima no le gusten los valencianos.


----------



## Claca (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que a los POP holders les preocupa tanto la resistencia de los 3,50 como a mí que a Adriana Lima no le gusten los valencianos.



Ya, pero sabiendo eso y lo que puede suponer, tal vez haya quien se plantee que ha llegado el momento de divorciarse del valor y no seguir esperando a que surja de nuevo el amor.

En fin, nunca hay que dejarse enganchar, pero si te pasa, la perspectiva debe ser lo primero que no tenemos que perder.


----------



## Claca (18 Jun 2012)

El otro valor que faltaba, también en perspectiva histórica:







Tras fallar el intento de volver a levantar la cabeza, es un valor que apunta a seguir cayendo durante los próximos meses. Aún cuando puede llegar de nuevo a los 3,50 o incluso superarlos, es en los 4 euros donde se juega el partido. Mientras no los supere, la legión de pillados puede aprovisionarse de paciencia, porque el rumbo son los 1,46.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

Saldo neto positivo en FDAX 53 puntos más abajo de la apertura.

Neto positivo 56 puntos por debajo de la apertura. Cada vez acumulan más abajo.

Acaban de hacer un velón rojo con saldo positivo.


----------



## Claca (18 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Claca, si puedes y te apetece, échame las cartas de Ford (F), que parece interesante . ¡Gracias por adelantado!



FORD:







De momento aguanta en el lateral, pero como se gire, tiene todos los ingredientes para pegarse un tortazo descomunal. Está para vigilar, sin objetivos aparentes.

Edito: En este caso es muy importante ver cómo se mueve, la velocidad del movimiento nos puede decir mucho más que los niveles en sí.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Ojo que esto está más alcista de lo que parece. Pueden venir unos días feos pero el sesgo interno es de querer marcarse un rebote.

Dudo muchísimo que los mínimos anteriores sean visitados.


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo que esto está más alcista de lo que parece. Pueden venir unos días feos pero el sesgo interno es de querer marcarse un rebote.
> 
> Dudo muchísimo que los mínimos anteriores sean visitados.



Evidentemente, esto es una simple corrección de la fase alcista.


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

Ya, ya....pero como a esto le de por romper la zona en la que está hacia abajo, la corrección acaba en -4%::


----------



## diosmercado (18 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Evidentemente, esto es una simple corrección de la fase alcista.



Veamos a todo el movimiento como una correccion de la fase bajista en la que estamos metidos. Bueno otros veran como una correccion a los diecisietemiles ::


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

El guano de verdad va a ser olímpico, y vendrá después de los juegos.

Londres está con -780 contratos de saldo. Eso sí que es ir a pecho descubierto.


----------



## davidautentico (18 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> La semana que viene va a ser memorable, creo que habrá un 30% de subidas en total de lunes a viernes según mis cálculos.



Cuando empieza la subida del 30% de esta semana? ienso:


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Cuando empieza la subida del 30% de esta semana? ienso:



Dale tiempo hombre....se trata de una profecía autocumplida, ya verás!!::


----------



## Desencantado (18 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Cuando empieza la subida del 30% de esta semana? ienso:



En cuanto baje el 40% que tiene que bajar...


----------



## vyk (18 Jun 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> En cuanto baje el 40% que tiene que bajar...



Venga..a ver quien la suelta más gorda.

¿He oído 50%? 50% a la una, a las dos...


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Venga..a ver quien la suelta más gorda.
> 
> ¿He oído 50%? 50% a la una, a las dos...



vyk, aquí por TÉCNICO se estima esa bajada o más...8:


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Venga..a ver quien la suelta más gorda.
> 
> ¿He oído 50%? 50% a la una, a las dos...



50!!! cincuentaaaaa!!!!!)


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

No se engañen aquí hay una tendencia que es bajista.

Es un país en quiebra, que necesita ser rescatado, por lo que el guano es inevitable.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No se engañen aquí hay una tendencia que es bajista.
> 
> Es un país en quiebra, que necesita ser rescatado, por lo que el guano es inevitable.



disfrute de lo guaneado , pero no olvide que despues del guano viene el REBOTON , no le vaya a pillar con el pie cambiado gacelilla de poca FED


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> disfrute de lo guaneado , pero no olvide que despues del guano viene el REBOTON , no le vaya a pillar con el pie cambiado gacelilla de poca FED



No me diga eso....yo le leí a ustec decir que esto se iba a los 8.XXX y me quedé en liquidez.

Si me dice que nos vamos a los 5.3XX me pongo corto pero ya::


Aclárese, cada día dice una cosa:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No me diga eso....yo le leí a ustec decir que esto se iba a los 8.XXX y me quedé en liquidez.
> 
> Si me dice que nos vamos a los 5.3XX me pongo corto pero ya::
> 
> ...



zona 5000-5300 dara dinero , es la zona mas probable para el REBOTON , es complicado saber hasta donde subira pero no mas de 8500-9000 esa zona sera la tumba de los largos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Jun 2012)

Si no se sostiene la bajada, hoy va a ser otro día de guano bastante brutal.

Otro día de fluctuaciones intradiarías de chiste en un país de chiste.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2012)

Voy a empezar a leer como pueda.

¿que habéis roto? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

el tema de la borsa es dinamico , si no se adapta entonces esta perdido :rolleye:

pero gracias a la sabiduria conseguida con humildad , puedo decir que lo gordo sera en 2013 asi que vigilad los graficos porque estamos empezando a formar figuras de vuelta bajistas en los indices serios )


en el sp500 ya veo la formacion de HCH guanoso


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Jun 2012)

Otro día de variación intradiaria del San del 8%. Se me agotan las palabras para decir el cachondeo que me parece esto.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2012)




----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2012)

¿salió alguno de la trinchera?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Otro día de variación intradiaria del San del 8%. Se me agotan las palabras para decir el cachondeo que me parece esto.



pero que cachondeo dice ustec ? : es lo mas normal cuando aumenta mucho la volatilidad , si no quiere cachondeo espere que se inicie un tendencia alcista de largo plazo .

vaya con el señol bertok que esta muy solito en el armario :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Aplausos pal Sargento. ::


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿salió alguno de la trinchera?



Objetivo 5300, ahí me lo pienso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿salió alguno de la trinchera?



Como para salir sin tenerlo claro, después del gif del otro día ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿salió alguno de la trinchera?



No, hoy teníamos reunión de seguimiento con presidencia.


----------



## Cantor (18 Jun 2012)

yo no salgo hasta tener la orden clara, contraorden y certificado de la máquina enigma de que el mensaje es seguro y correcto. En la trinchera se aburre uno, pero fuera hace mucho frío...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Jun 2012)

Los que deberían estar en la trinchera son los que han perpetrado la estafa de Bankia, que ya pierde un 78% desde su salida a bolsa. No se como algún inversor no pega un tiro a los estafadores y colaboradores necesarios (cnmv, Deloitte...).


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Los que deberían estar en la trinchera son los que han perpetrado la estafa de Bankia, que ya pierde un 78% desde su salida a bolsa. No se como algún inversor no pega un tiro a los estafadores y colaboradores necesarios (cnmv, Deloitte...).



Ahora mismo estoy de vacaciones.De bankia no se pero por ejemplo he visto varias sucursales de la caixa llenas de excrementos de cerdo junto con algun que otro piropo a sus directivos en sus fachadas...


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2012)

Estamos preguano gordo....

6.494 y sin freno


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Me quedan por tocar en el SPX500 los 1334 y el suto-o-muelte de los 1326.

Ahora mismo seguimos gorileando sobre el pivot (1338) arriba/abajo (1340-1337).

El volúmen más serio ha sido a principios de la sesión europeda (entre las 10 y las 11) y la sensación que quieren dar es de que hay más volúmen en las bajadas, sin embargo creo que vamos a peponear en cuanto claudiquen los largos del Jueves/Viernes.

He cavado en las trincheras un "cuartoscuro" donde Mr Pandoro pasará a entregar owneds, me pongo en la fila. :Baile:


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2012)

Os leo por la noche.

Suerte y no perdáis de vista la estructura de abanicos.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Me quedan por tocar en el SPX500 los 1334 y el suto-o-muelte de los 1326.
> 
> Ahora mismo seguimos gorileando sobre el pivot arriba/abajo.
> 
> ...



con esa mentalidad amariconada no va ustec a ninguna parte :no:


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con esa mentalidad amariconada no va ustec a ninguna parte :no:



Es lo que tienen los gatos capados... que creen que todos son de su condición. ::


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



burbubolsa dijo:


> Neto de -10 en FDAX. Están acumulando de mala manera.





burbubolsa dijo:


> Saldo neto positivo en FDAX 53 puntos más abajo de la apertura.
> 
> Neto positivo 56 puntos por debajo de la apertura. Cada vez acumulan más abajo.
> 
> Acaban de hacer un velón rojo con saldo positivo.



No se que querrá decir puntos en tu sistema, pero si con esto te refieres a contratos yo de ti haría una revisión muy seria de tu sistema de volúmenes ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿El volumen pinta el ibex tan rojo como parece?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias,

el calor y el estado de alarma de los mercados, hace que no me acerque mucho a los mercadoshhh malvados. Veo que el ibex en mi pantalla del reves, comienza a subir como el solo sabe. Pero no escriben ustedes mucho a pesar del guano, deben estar en la playa, y es que alli se ven mejores primas. :XX: :XX:

Tengan cuidado ahi fuera que esta la cosa mu malita.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿El volumen pinta el ibex tan rojo como parece?



...yo diría que bastante más de lo que parece ::


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

1334, tocados, gato, andestas, que te traigo tu wiskas.


----------



## Defcon (18 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que lo van a intentar tirar lo maximo posible para luego meter peponazo dando liquidez por un tubo a todo dios


----------



## mutiko (18 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> no escriben ustedes mucho a pesar del guano, deben estar en la playa, y es que alli se ven mejores primas. :XX: :XX:



¿Como estas?







Aunque no lo parezca todas son primas y les gustan mucho los hombres sudorosos y llenos de barro, como los que estamos en la trinchera.

Edito: Como no les veo elegir, yo me quedo con la primera por la izquierda.


----------



## Defcon (18 Jun 2012)

¿Se repetirá el patrón?

*Eur/Usd en el Chart 1H*


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Janues, las First apuntan subida?


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Como estas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está claro que no sabe Ud. elegir, esa chica tiene complejos, se nota a la legua que ha elegido una talla de bañador inferior a la que debería usar, probablemente es pobre y visillera...yo me quedo con la morenita :XX:


----------



## mutiko (18 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que no sabe Ud. elegir, esa chica tiene complejos, se nota a la legua que ha elegido una talla de bañador inferior a la que debería usar, probablemente es pobre y visillera...yo me quedo con la morenita :XX:



Todo se le perdona, conese cuerpo puede usar la talla que le de la gana, vamos, como si no usa bañador...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Estoy hasta de la trinchera, de perder pasta, de Pandoro, de que esto no se acabe, de tanto tonto suelto y con mando ......
Podría poner más de cien cosas pero no quiero amargar el día.... 

Quiero guano de verdad, no parches de Sor Virginia que no arreglan nada

Quiero llegar ya al suelo y que reaccionemos... Llevamos 5 años, media década y no hemos sido capaces de cambiar nada....

En fin, debe ser el mono de Martini, como es lunes no me toca

o igual tanta nena mona acaba poniéndome de mal gas.


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:XX::XX: 

Olvida el tema, Mulder.... pierdes el tiempo.

Esta mañana, cuando Jason Borne de Batería decía que íbamos a +53 contratos, en realidad íbamos a unos -1400. Disculpa que no pueda darte la cifra exacta porque estoy ya en casa, pero vamos, un 3000% de error para que nos entendamos.

Digamos que el Sr. Borne es capaz de hacer preciso al mismísimo JJJ. De hecho, el Jran Jato Jalapeño, con sus cortilargos de +-1000 puntos en el Ibex, es un reloj suizo en precisión al lado del Sr. Borne. Es que el tipo no es más penco porque no se puede.

Sólo comparable al descojone que me pegué el Viernes, cuando dijo que "los vencimientos del Dax son bajistas, por mucho que suba". Eso, cuando íbamos sobre unos +1400 netos. Pero es que instantes después se posicionó un institucional y llevó la sesión a +4000 (!!) y 60 puntos arriba (!!!).

Si ese tipo no está ya arruinado, es porque claramente opera con billetes del monopoly :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2012)

señor P, nos tenía preocupad@s ... "tú ya sabes" :XX:

*sí! somos unos mandriles :X


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> señor P, nos tenía preocupad@s ... "tú ya sabes" :XX:
> 
> *sí! somos unos mandriles :X




Todo sigue su curso, estimado Sr. Monlovi...

unas veces más parriba...

otras veces más pa-rrabo.... :cook:

Pero, al final del día, _non e male_, que diría el otro 


edit: ante de la duda de si el guión permite escribir "pa-rabo", o por contra es obligatorio seguir la regla de doble 'r' tras vocal, y debo escribir "pa-rrabo", lo someto a público escrutinio. Himvoco al consejo ortográfico del HVEI35 y solicito pleno extraordinario. Por lo que a mí respecta, me quedo con la doble 'r'.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Himvoco al consejo ortográfico del HVEI35 y solicito pleno extraordinario. Por lo que a mí respecta, me quedo con la doble 'r'.



Ah! Pero eso no dependía del tamaño? ::


----------



## tarrito (18 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ah! Pero eso no dependía del tamaño? ::



ustek escribe taparrabos o taparabos :

voto por "rr" después del "-"

Pecata me libre de haberme equivocado 

edito; me quedo con la pelo-zanahoria


----------



## mutiko (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> o igual tanta nena mona acaba poniéndome de mal gas.



Siento que mis nenas acaben poniendole de mal gas. De vez en cuando procuro poner algun maromo, para no hacerles de menos a las feminas, pero comprendera que no lo haga muy a menudo, mas que nada porque los maromos no me ponen y no se me vienen a la cabeza, y tambien porque, como no me ponen, pues no se escoger un maromo para ponerles a las mujeres, con lo que lo hago de higos a peras. Intentare poner alguno mas y con mas interes, que Vds. tambien tienen derecho a que se les alegre la vista.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (18 Jun 2012)

Debía haber vendido a primera hora :´(....y lo estuve siguiendo la por la noche y no puse stop profit....estuve a punto.

No me gusta como acabo de ver el bono y es lunes.

Standard chatered, comprada 1361 vendida 1366, pérdida por comisiones.
Vendida por haber tocado resistencia en 200MA.

Me quedo largo en la yanki con stop en beneficios que compesa la pérdida de la británica.

Voy a ver que ha pasado en el mundo


----------



## mutiko (18 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX:
> 
> Olvida el tema, Mulder.... pierdes el tiempo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tiene una ruleta como la del twister y de vez en cuando la gira y lo mismo le puede dar -43.666667 contratos como +1 millon.

En cuanto a como opera... yo creo que no opera, ni con billetes del ECB ni con billetes del monopoly, ni siquiera con una libreta, con lo que el que hace aqui soltando cifras al buen tuntun, me descoloca cosa mala. Habra que meterlo en la carpeta de los expedientes X, junto con las abduciones, las caras de belmez y los 13 millones de naves.


----------



## AssGaper (18 Jun 2012)

Estos dias de volatilidad, los dialers espia de los brokers se tienen que estar forrando cosa mala barriendo stops de sus clientes.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estos dias de volatilidad, los dialers espia de los brokers se tienen que estar forrando cosa mala barriendo stops de sus clientes.



Pues eso debe ser lo que me pasa a mi
SL que pongo, barrida y rebote inmediato, por eso estoy de tan mala leche.

No hay forma de confundirlos ? :´(


----------



## burbublase (18 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ale, fuera de Basf. 70 euros para una cena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos veremos en el restaurante. Tambien he salido, yo aun he sacado ademas para el postre, pero cada eur. ha costado ganarlo hoy.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo que esto está más alcista de lo que parece. Pueden venir unos días feos pero el sesgo interno es de querer marcarse un rebote.
> 
> Dudo muchísimo que los mínimos anteriores sean visitados.



Me encanta lo que estamos viendo, de verdad. Y soy consecuente porque estoy adquiriendo posición larga, evidentemente con stop.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Janues, las First apuntan subida?



Así es, subido y con stop.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me encanta lo que estamos viendo, de verdad. Y soy consecuente porque estoy adquiriendo posición larga, evidentemente con stop.



¿Y dice usted que está largo y le gusta lo de hoy? ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:

Va a ser que le gustan los morenitos cariñosos... que a mi ya me ha hecho la visita Pandorito.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

El ProShares VIX Short Term baja un 6%. Eso es muy importante.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y dice usted que está largo y le gusta lo de hoy? ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Va a ser que le gustan los morenitos cariñosos... que a mi ya me ha hecho la visita Pandorito.



A mi me parece cojonudo porque en estoy aguantando con las plusvis de los dos últimos días de la semana pasada y he adquirido posiciones hoy tras ver el rojo del IBEX.
Confío en estar en la línea buena pero no renuncio a tener stop.

Ahora mismo, la posición neta es de minusvalías de 337 euros.


----------



## Jarlaxe (18 Jun 2012)

No veas B.Popular como aguanta el chaparron.ienso:


----------



## kokaine (18 Jun 2012)

Yo no se donde os guiais para pronosticar subidas.
Pero la caida esta mas clara que el agua, el bono va a seguir subiendo a 600 ó 2000 y mientras el bono suba el ibex caerá.

Y el bono va a subir porque los bancos y cajas ya no pueden comprar deuda, y eso va a obligar a rajoy a tomar las medidas que europa ya le ha dicho (IVA, funcis, etc) y mientras no las tome, IBEX para abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Los que deberían estar en la trinchera son los que han perpetrado la estafa de Bankia, que ya pierde un 78% desde su salida a bolsa. No se como algún inversor no pega un tiro a los estafadores y colaboradores necesarios (cnmv, Deloitte...).



Paciencia....


Defcon dijo:


> ¿Se repetirá el patrón?
> 
> *Eur/Usd en el Chart 1H*



El patrón de volumen es algo distinto, no?


Jarlaxe dijo:


> No veas B.Popular como aguanta el chaparron.ienso:



Aguantar? -5.33% ¿Ironía?, ¿me drojo yo?¿se droja usted? :|



kokaine dijo:


> Yo no se donde os guiais para pronosticar subidas.
> *Pero la caida esta mas clara que el agua, *el bono va a seguir subiendo a 600 ó 2000 y mientras el bono suba el ibex caerá.
> 
> Y el bono va a subir porque los bancos y cajas ya no pueden comprar deuda, y eso va a obligar a rajoy a tomar las medidas que europa ya le ha dicho (IVA, funcis, etc) y mientras no las tome, IBEX para abajo.



Se estará forrando metiéndole cortos a todo lo que se mueve,no? Enhorabuena! :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 8:


----------



## davidautentico (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paciencia....
> 
> El patrón de volumen es algo distinto, no?
> 
> ...



Obviamente lo habrá dicho irónicamente, a colación de algunos vaticinios alcistas en días anteriores. Que digo yo..


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dejé los niveles el viernes, me faltaban poner los bajistas...más abajo hay un 6.492
> 
> 
> Manolooo...las BBVA a 4,75




Vamos a cumplir casi al cierre.


----------



## Jarlaxe (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paciencia....
> 
> El patrón de volumen es algo distinto, no?
> 
> ...


----------



## kokaine (18 Jun 2012)

Obviamente era irónico, pero será que soy pesimista y no veo el lado largo por ningún lado. 
Ojala me equivoque y nos vayamos a los 17.000 místicos.


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> No veas B.Popular como aguanta el chaparron.ienso:



Y eso anunciando que va a unir los dividendos que quedan para pagarlos en papelitos ( a 1,68 eur)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Eso es un pvuto clasicazo del hinternec....

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Pelo largo-26 :XX:

mientras una da el placer de presbitación,
la otra es cuando anda buscando objetos que le sirva,
si es dinero, mucho mejor 

:XX: ^2496469246238946892


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mi me parece cojonudo porque en estoy aguantando con las plusvis de los dos últimos días de la semana pasada y he adquirido posiciones hoy tras ver el rojo del IBEX.
> Confío en estar en la línea buena pero no renuncio a tener stop.
> 
> Ahora mismo, la posición neta es de minusvalías de 337 euros.



¿No se ve mejor figura en Trina o Yingli? Sin tener NPI, me parecen maximos y minimos crecientes.

Por no respetar el stop, yo soy hinbersor a largo de FRST (Si recupera un 20% estaré en paz)


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy seré un poco parco en palabras, más que nada porque no vale la pena decir más. Resumen de la sesión: 

Hora de saldo máximo --> apertura de sesión
Hora de saldo mínimo --> 17:20

Momentos de la sesión con saldo positivo: Ninguno
Momentos de la sesión con compras: un par de ellos de duración bastante corta, se ven en el gráfico perfectamente.

Subasta --> +115 contratos

Esto ya va tomando tintes de liquidación y derribo, la subasta ha servido para el cierre de algunos cortos intradiarios y mañana es probable que tengamos gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2012)

...entrar ahora mismo es para hacerse pupita... yo les sigo, pero me quedo al margen.

Hoy me ha llegado una "propuesta". Un programa de la tele autonómica (ETB2) va a hacer un debate (¿que quieren? ellos lo llaman asín...) sobre si "somos más pesimistas en tiempos de crisis". Y les "gustaría contar con la participación algún empresario o empresario joven que haya apostado por emprender y que defienda que hay que ser positivo en estos tiempos". 

No sé que contestar... ::

:XX:


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿No se ve mejor figura en Trina o Yingli? Sin tener NPI, me parecen maximos y minimos crecientes.
> 
> Por no respetar el stop, yo soy hinbersor a largo de FRST (Si recupera un 20% estaré en paz)



Las solares tienen que si suben, suben todas juntas. Si eso se produce, serán todas. Trina también tiene pinta buena pero ojo que es muy perrona, como todas las demás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...entrar ahora mismo es para hacerse pupita... yo les sigo, pero me quedo al margen.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado una "propuesta". Un programa de la tele autonómica (ETB2) va a hacer un debate (¿que quieren? ellos lo llaman asín...) sobre si "somos más pesimistas en tiempos de crisis". Y les "gustaría contar con la participación algún empresario o empresario joven que haya apostado por emprender y que defienda que hay que ser positivo en estos tiempos".
> 
> ...



Estos hijosdeputa manipuladores. Positivos.... lo que hay que ser es realista c0j0nes. Por ser positivos más de una familia está en la calle por meterse en pisitos, negocios y tal, con la única razón que la de hay que ser positivos, esto pasa en un par de años. 

Anda y que se metan su programa por el culo.

Ya sabe sr. atman, sin acritud y tal. Por el culo pero con cariño ::


----------



## The Hellion (18 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...entrar ahora mismo es para hacerse pupita... yo les sigo, pero me quedo al margen.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado una "propuesta". Un programa de la tele autonómica (ETB2) va a hacer un debate (¿que quieren? ellos lo llaman asín...) sobre si "somos más pesimistas en tiempos de crisis". Y les "gustaría contar con la participación algún empresario o empresario joven que haya apostado por emprender y que defienda que hay que ser positivo en estos tiempos".
> 
> ...



Uy, ¿la jaula de grillos de Klaudio? Pues no abrirá la boca. Claro, que casi que mejor, teniendo en cuenta el percal. 

De todas formas, dicen que Klaudio es majo y tal (lo digo sin segundas, que son ustedes muy malos...). Y encontrárselo de mambo en San Sebastián durante el festival de cine o algún otro evento debe ser livin la vida loca...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...entrar ahora mismo es para hacerse pupita... yo les sigo, pero me quedo al margen.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado una "propuesta". Un programa de la tele autonómica (ETB2) va a hacer un debate (¿que quieren? ellos lo llaman asín...) sobre si "somos más pesimistas en tiempos de crisis". Y les "gustaría contar con la participación algún empresario o empresario joven que haya apostado por emprender y que defienda que hay que ser positivo en estos tiempos".
> 
> ...



Yo me plantearía dos cosas

1º Puede ser útil para su empresa participar?
Para usted fijo que no, no hay nada peor que la tele o los medios para jod* la vida a uno. La privacidad es una bendición

Si lo primero supera en mucho a lo segundo Guant point

2º ¿Tiene experiencia en expresar de forma clara, concisa y *no manipulable* su opinión ? Se siente capaz de hacerlo delante de cámara.

Cuidadín, no es tan fácil, si hay alguien en el hilo que haya tenido relación profesional con los medios podrá explicarle mejor los peligros, yo casi siempre me he librado pero en ocasiones ha sido muy doloroso ver como tergiversan las situaciones


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Janus ¿cuando considera, usted que la conoce, que hay que saltar de las First?

Tanks


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Janus ¿cuando considera, usted que la conoce, que hay que saltar de las First?
> 
> Tanks



El stop está puesto en 12,88. Todo depende del punto de entrada.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

TEF y SAN han bajado mucho pero con un volumen normalito.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Las velas del DAX y del SP no son tan negativas.


----------



## davidautentico (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> TEF y SAN han bajado mucho pero con un volumen normalito.



El volumen de negociación en SAN no ha sido normalito


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Uy, ¿la jaula de grillos de Klaudio? Pues no abrirá la boca. Claro, que casi que mejor, teniendo en cuenta el percal.
> 
> De todas formas, dicen que Klaudio es majo y tal (lo digo sin segundas, que son ustedes muy malos...). Y encontrárselo de mambo en San Sebastián durante el festival de cine o algún otro evento debe ser livin la vida loca...



Pues si le digo la verdad, ni idea. Y tampoco me he puesto a buscar. El programa se llama "ni más ni menos". 

No soy tan "attention whore" y tengo MUY claro que de una "cosa" así nada bueno puede salir para mí. Si al menos aflojaran... a todo lo que llegan es a pagarte el taxi. No sé, igual hasta un bocata de txistorra ya te dan... pero mire usted... bueno, mejor me callo. ::


----------



## juanfer (18 Jun 2012)

¿Que significa esta volumen descomunal al final de la tarde, en el culibex?
*6.519,900	17:38:00	42.043.961*
6.518,400	17:29:01	837.818
6.518,300	17:28:01	1.142.618
6.510,600	17:27:01	1.428.990
6.510,300	17:26:00	1.673.618


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Respondiendo a un privado de la semana pasada, veamos las perspectivas del BANCO POPULAR en el largo plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, lo vemos por la noche, pero BBVA se irá a 4,26-4,2 y después a 3,7-3,8 y el Popular a la zona de 1,5 con algo de rebote (ya lo calcularemos pero la zona que tu marcas es infranqueable) y derrumbe definitivo a los 1,05-1. La vela del pasado lunes ha marcado nuestro finiquito.


----------



## casconet (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las solares tienen que si suben, suben todas juntas. Si eso se produce, serán todas. Trina también tiene pinta buena pero ojo que es muy perrona, como todas las demás.



Como veo que somos varios los interesados en las FSLR, aqui pongo mi aportación. El gráfico es a día de ayer, como vemos está intentando rebotar, al igual que ya hizo en Diciembre 2012. El objetivo estaría en los 30$, puede tardar unos 2 meses (si repite la pauta). 





Dentro desde el viernes, a ver si se cumplen nuestros objetivos... :no:


----------



## Lem (18 Jun 2012)

casconet dijo:


> Como veo que somos varios los interesados en las FSLR, aqui pongo mi aportación. El gráfico es a día de ayer, como vemos está intentando rebotar, al igual que ya hizo en Diciembre 2012. El objetivo estaría en los 30$, puede tardar unos 2 meses (si repite la pauta).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a la derecha debajo del botón "My images" hay un menú de "Embed this image". pues copy & paste la del campo "Forum" et voilà:



de $180 a $14 :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que significa esta volumen descomunal al final de la tarde, en el culibex?
> *6.519,900	17:38:00	42.043.961*
> 6.518,400	17:29:01	837.818
> 6.518,300	17:28:01	1.142.618
> ...



Es la archiconocida robastra 

Respecto al SAN... según prorealtime... el volumen ha sido de 83.7 millones de acciones, cuando la mm30 es de 75.4millones. El viernes, para comparar 131millones.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

El ProShares VIX Short Term perdiendo sobre el 8% lo cual no concuerda nada con un SP plano aproximadamente.

Ojo, que el SP puede ser que esté preparándose para ponerse muy alcista ya que el miedo desaparece notablemente según indica el VIX.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> El volumen de negociación en SAN no ha sido normalito



En mi broker veo que la sesión anterior fueron 100M y hoy han sido 74M. Fuente IG Markets.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

casconet dijo:


> Como veo que somos varios los interesados en las FSLR, aqui pongo mi aportación. El gráfico es a día de ayer, como vemos está intentando rebotar, al igual que ya hizo en Diciembre 2012. El objetivo estaría en los 30$, puede tardar unos 2 meses (si repite la pauta).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le da por rebotar sostenidamente, subirá y mucho .... sin dejar de ser una mera corrección al imponente proceso bajista. Pero hay que verlo y para eso están los stops. De momento está en ello. Puede darse la vuelta hacia abajo pero de momento y al contrario que en los intentos últimos, sigue aguantando. Pero lo dicho, hay que verlo y manejar stops amplios porque es un valor "nervioso".


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Ojo también con Sacyr y a su pelea con la MM50. Revisen otros indicadores.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El ProShares VIX Short Term perdiendo sobre el 8% lo cual no concuerda nada con un SP plano aproximadamente.
> 
> Ojo, que el SP puede ser que esté preparándose para ponerse muy alcista ya que el miedo desaparece notablemente según indica el VIX.



Te van a poner el ojal colorao amigo


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te van a poner el ojal colorao amigo



El stop está para frenar una dilatación de más de un par de centímetros. Las figuras son buenas más allá de todo el ruido y decepción que supone la pauta de más a menos del día de hoy .... al igual que la del lunes de la semana pasada. La realidad es que se está 500 pipos más arriba. Los tres últimos lunes han sido de aupa y esa volatilidad puede ser síntoma de suelo. Pero como siempre, vamos a verlo y mientras tanto estar precavidos.
Al final, y como siempre, será el barbas quien ponga la solución a su ritmo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Se está cociendo una mandrilada...


----------



## loblesa (18 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Respondiendo a un privado de la semana pasada, veamos las perspectivas del BANCO POPULAR en el largo plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué mala pinta tiene... :8:
Ya procederé a :bla:
Gracias


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Compañeros... que manera más fea de pasar la resisténcia el SPX500.


----------



## loblesa (18 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El otro valor que faltaba, también en perspectiva histórica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este tiene mejor pinta aunque le queda una visita, como mínimo, al infierno... 
Gracias


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

BBVA ha activado un 2º impulso bajista hasta la zona de 4,84. En principio, mi humilde recomendación es seguir cortos a no ser que supere los 5,45.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Compañeros... que manera más fea de pasar la resisténcia el SPX500.



No me diga uqe se va abajo que he cerrado cortos con Pandoro comiendome la oreja y he abierto alrgos al saltar la resistencia.

Que día, Pandoro morirá de agotamiento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se está cociendo una mandrilada...



Kiko Rivera presents....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, mirad la página 126 de este manual de velas. A ver si os suena esa formación ..
http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf

Ya me diréis


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, mirad la página 126 de este manual de velas. A ver si os suena esa formación ..
> http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf
> 
> Ya me diréis



Se agradece el Manuel. Thx.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No me diga uqe se va abajo que he cerrado cortos con Pandoro comiendome la oreja y he abierto alrgos al saltar la resistencia.
> 
> Que día, Pandoro morirá de agotamiento



Aqui viene su oportunidad para ponerse en liquidez.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Se agradece el Manuel. Thx.



Y qué jeje, os suena esa formación??:


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El ProShares VIX Short Term perdiendo sobre el 8% lo cual no concuerda nada con un SP plano aproximadamente.
> 
> Ojo, que el SP puede ser que esté preparándose para ponerse muy alcista ya que el miedo desaparece notablemente según indica el VIX.



Expertos de la Universidad de California están estudiando un curiosa dinámica que se está observando en las últimas fechas, en la que las páginas de porno están perdiendo muchísima audiencia, mientras que la web de FED bate records constinuamente.

Para frenar esta tendencia el Consorcio Mundial del Porno Libre ha lanzado una investigación sobre el presidente de la FED y ha obtenido una filmación inédita que puede llegar a traumatizar a sus incondicionals y apasionados seguidores.

El siguiente video puede herir su sensibilidad, por favor, si sufre del corazón, NO LO VEA:



Spoiler



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TUYW1ARyrsY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Este tiene mejor pinta aunque le queda una visita, como mínimo, al infierno...
> Gracias



Cuidado porque un simple pull-back sería desastroso para una posición bajista.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Y qué jeje, os suena esa formación??:



Yo tengo la "L" puesta, tengo que aprender primero, pero segúro que el manual me va a tener entretenido un buen rato.


----------



## Sipanha (18 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> joer... a ver... como meto un youtube aqui???? las etiquetas de youtube parece que no van o no se usarlas...



SI la dirección es: "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU"

Usa solo sftuxbvGwiU en la inserción del foro.

[YOUTUBE]sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Nada, los usanos van muy cómodos...


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, mirad la página 126 de este manual de velas. A ver si os suena esa formación ..
> http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf
> 
> Ya me diréis



A mi ya sabe que no tiene que hacerme caso, pero pinta "pabajo sin freno" :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Pues yo creo que el mínimo de esta racha (aún quedarán otras) aún no lo hemos visto. A mi en velas semanales me sale por la zona de 5700.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi ya sabe que no tiene que hacerme caso, pero pinta "pabajo sin freno" :baba:



Bueno, a tanto no llego, lo que no pinta es nada bueno (salvo que estemos haciendo un doble suelo raro). Creo que va a costar un mundo subir el ibex este año a 8000, más cuando tenemos la media de 200 sesiones ya cerca de los 7700. De todas formas, a ver, las formaciones de velas no es de lo más fiable, pero es una herramienta más.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Vosotros véis moralmente aceptable que se salve bancos de origen (por ahora, se está rescatando antiguas Cajas convertidas en "bancos")? no digo salvar el ahorro de sus impositores, no, digo salvar las estructuras internas que los han llevado a estas situaciones que vamos a pagar todo.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, mirad la página 126 de este manual de velas. A ver si os suena esa formación ..
> http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf
> 
> Ya me diréis



Esa vela no la hizo el Chulibex el lunes pasado?

He dicho alguna burrada?


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vosotros véis moralmente aceptable que se salve bancos de origen (por ahora, se está rescatando antiguas Cajas convertidas en "bancos")? no digo salvar el ahorro de sus impositores, no, digo salvar las estructuras internas que los han llevado a estas situaciones que vamos a pagar todo.



Una vez salvados los depósitos a la vista, debería dejarse quebrar y además pedir responsabilidad a los gestores en caso de administración desleal como es dar créditos a sus amigos, el problema es si nos quedamos sin ninguna entidad bancaria, o con un par, los bancos son necesarios en nuestro mundo, pero lo estamos haciendo Fatal Fatal Fatal.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que no sabe Ud. elegir, esa chica tiene complejos, se nota a la legua que ha elegido una talla de bañador inferior a la que debería usar, probablemente es pobre y visillera...yo me quedo con la morenita :XX:



Creo que te refieres a Yoruichi (que por cierto se transforma en gata, así que da juego para chistes...), a menos que digas la de la derecha del todo, Kuchiki Rukia...

Y ahora sigo el hilo a ver si en esta frikada no me ha adelantado el pirata...

De bolsa no comento nada, porque no tengo ni puta idea definitivamente (aunque hoy no había arrancado mal con un corto en todo lo alto, pero lo he cerrado demasiado pronto), así que thankeo varios post para estudiar esta noche...


----------



## The Hellion (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vosotros véis moralmente aceptable que se salve bancos de origen (por ahora, se está rescatando antiguas Cajas convertidas en "bancos")? no digo salvar el ahorro de sus impositores, no, digo salvar las estructuras internas que los han llevado a estas situaciones que vamos a pagar todo.



Es el problema de la aceleración de los ciclos económicos. Los problemas de economía política no se resuelven (probablemente porque no se pueden resolver), pero al acelerarse y al globalizarse se acaba haciendo todo un problema enorme.

Los riesgos morales y de agencia nunca estuvieron bien resueltos, pero es que hoy en día pueden llevarse por delante al conjunto de la economía. 

Los causantes de las peores crisis económicas de los últimos tiempos, la debacle bancaria de 2007-2008, se fueron a casa con unas sustanciosas bonificaciones. Eso pasó en EEUU hace tres-cuatro años, y aquí, cuando se ha repetido la jugada, nadie ha hecho nada para evitar que los causantes de la debacle bancaria española no hicieran lo mismo. Todos a casa con un montón de millones en el bolsillo. 

Pero es que prácticamente cualquier cargo medianamente alto de cualquier empresa tiene en su mano falsear los resultados para beneficiarse de los sistemas retributivos aunque ello vaya directamente en contra de los intereses de la empresa. 

Y no se limita al mundo empresarial. En los equipos deportivos profesionales existe un riesgo similar; el equipo debe pagar grandes cantidades de dinero para que el deportista no se vaya, pero una vez que el deportista tiene aseguradas esas cantidades, el incentivo es no jugar a tope, para no lesionarse o quemarse, o, directamente, se pierde el incentivo del esfuerzo porque se tiene más dinero del que es posible gastar. 

A medida que se avanza y se acelera la capacidad de procesamiento de la información, parece que los usos ilegítimos de esa información se multiplican, mientras que los usos legítimos, y los esfuerzos por limitar los abusos, se dividen. 

Y mucho me temo que la situación no hará sino empeorar hasta que se tomen medidas draconianas, pero draconianas de verdad, para acabar con esas conductas abusivas que "aparentemente" no van contra nadie concreto, pero que minan el sistema hasta pervertirlo absolutamente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Una vez salvados los depósitos a la vista, debería dejarse quebrar y además pedir responsabilidad a los gestores en caso de administración desleal como es dar créditos a sus amigos, el problema es si nos quedamos sin ninguna entidad bancaria, o con un par, los bancos son necesarios en nuestro mundo, pero lo estamos haciendo Fatal Fatal Fatal.



Hay 5-6 bancos (ayer un periódico digital indico algunos de los mismos) que no necesitarán ayuda y otros pocos que poca, pero hay otros 4-5 que necesitarán varios flotadores y respiración asistida, y no digo cajas, digo bancos. Luego, si dices que los alumnos tendrán menos medios y que si cierran quirófanos, te llamarán demagogo, pero, por qué demagogo?? no es una injusticia salvar las barrigas de banqueros y amigos promotores y tener que sacrificar en parte al país?
Yo no espero que Rajoy salve un cáncer económico terminal, la cagamos y punto (volveremos a salir como se han salido de guerras, pestes etc, todo es cíclico, hasta las meteduras de gambas) , pero espero que sea honesto con sus ciudadanos.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

30 contratos de saldo positivo en FDAX 77 puntos por debajo de la apertura. Acumulación radical.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hay 5-6 bancos (ayer un periódico digital indico algunos de los mismos) que no necesitarán ayuda y otros pocos que poca, pero hay otros 4-5 que necesitarán varios flotadores y respiración asistida, y no digo cajas, digo bancos. Luego, si dices que los alumnos tendrán menos medios y que si cierran quirófanos, te llamarán demagogo, pero, por qué demagogo?? no es una injusticia salvar las barrigas de banqueros y amigos promotores y tener que sacrificar en parte al país?
> Yo no espero que Rajoy salve un cáncer económico terminal, la cagamos y punto (volveremos a salir como se han salido de guerras, pestes etc, todo es cíclico, hasta las meteduras de gambas) , pero espero que sea honesto con sus ciudadanos.



¿podría poner el enlace o indicar cuales serían?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿podría poner el enlace o indicar cuales serían?



Cifras preliminares de las auditorías: la banca española necesita 60.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es el problema de la aceleración de los ciclos económicos. Los problemas de economía política no se resuelven (probablemente porque no se pueden resolver), pero al acelerarse y al globalizarse se acaba haciendo todo un problema enorme.
> 
> Los riesgos morales y de agencia nunca estuvieron bien resueltos, pero es que hoy en día pueden llevarse por delante al conjunto de la economía.
> 
> ...



No me bastaba con un thaks, si no tiene inconveniente, me parece tan bien descrito, que voy a copiarlo, sobre todo para difundirlo entre mi hija y sus amigos, que se pasan el día diciendome que no entienden nada


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

El Santander ofrece cobrar en acciones todos los dividendos con cargo a 2012 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Santander ofrece cobrar en acciones todos los dividendos con cargo a 2012 - elEconomista.es



jajaja..a eso se llama diluir el valor de la acción y capitalizar robando al accionista (pero corred, que como dice Rajoy, estamos en el preámbulo..).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, mirad la página 126 de este manual de velas. A ver si os suena esa formación ..
> http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf
> 
> Ya me diréis



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:








se parece, se parece....



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> jajaja..a eso se llama diluir el valor de la acción y capitalizar robando al accionista (pero corred, que como dice Rajoy, estamos en el preámbulo..).



siyalodeciamosporaqui.... san a 4 pelao (y por lo que se vé es poco )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Bueno, y Santander tb marca cierto objetivo bajista en velas diarias (la formación es muy similar, casi calcada):


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Ni ellos saben lo que quieren hacer. Es notable la ineptitud de estos señores y señoras.

España se ha contaminado por la banca: Bruselas pide cambiar el plan de rescate - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (18 Jun 2012)

Algunos lo dan por hecho:



Los locos de invertia dijo:


> 22:27 La Fed prorrogará mañana los estímulos monetarios
> 
> La Reserva Federal de EE.UU. (Fed) vuelve a reunirse mañana con los ojos puestos en una posible de prórroga de la llamada Operación Twist de canje de bonos, como respuesta a los decepcionantes datos económicos de las últimas semanas y las tensiones en la zona euro. La Operación Twist, como es conocido el programa de canje de bonos por valor de 400.000 millones de dólares para asegurar bajos tipos de interés durante un período más prolongado, debería concluir a finales del mes de junio.



Cada uno con sus pajas mentales. Que puede ser verdad?? no lo niego pero...pajas mentales everywhere.


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Algunos lo dan por hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> Cada uno con sus pajas mentales. Que puede ser verdad?? no lo niego pero...pajas mentales everywhere.



El twist ha sido suficiente para las necesidades americanas, pero no ha tenido nada que ver con los QE. Hay demasiado wishfull thinking.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece en bastantes, sobre todo en financieros, y en los que no se parece, ha realizado martillos invertidos muy potentes con consecuencias todavía más negativas entiendo. Recordaremos esta formación y el martillazo invertido del pasado lunes.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hay 5-6 bancos (ayer un periódico digital indico algunos de los mismos) que no necesitarán ayuda y otros pocos que poca, pero hay otros 4-5 que necesitarán varios flotadores y respiración asistida, y no digo cajas, digo bancos. Luego, si dices que los alumnos tendrán menos medios y que si cierran quirófanos, te llamarán demagogo, pero, por qué demagogo?? no es una injusticia salvar las barrigas de banqueros y amigos promotores y tener que sacrificar en parte al país?
> Yo no espero que Rajoy salve un cáncer económico terminal, la cagamos y punto (volveremos a salir como se han salido de guerras, pestes etc, todo es cíclico, hasta las meteduras de gambas) , pero espero que sea honesto con sus ciudadanos.



una pregunta ¿Popular necesita poca ayuda o flotadores? gracias


----------



## burbubolsa (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Se parece en bastantes, sobre todo en financieros, y en los que no se parece, ha realizado martillos invertidos muy potentes con consecuencias todavía más negativas entiendo. Recordaremos esta formación y el martillazo invertido del pasado lunes.



Una vela con sombra superior muy grande es una señal bajista muy potente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...entrar ahora mismo es para hacerse pupita... yo les sigo, pero me quedo al margen.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado una "propuesta". Un programa de la tele autonómica (ETB2) va a hacer un debate (¿que quieren? ellos lo llaman asín...) sobre si "somos más pesimistas en tiempos de crisis". Y les "gustaría contar con la participación algún empresario o empresario joven que haya apostado por emprender y que defienda que hay que ser positivo en estos tiempos".
> 
> ...



Era a usted a quien la hacienda de guipuzcoa o vizcaya le decía que no podía tener un salario como administrador inferior a 36K€ anuales?


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿Popular necesita poca ayuda o flotadores? gracias



Los auditores dirán!!!!!, es así y no hay que tratar de comprenderlo porque ellos tienen la responsabilidad de decidir y sobre todo la credibilidad en sus dictámenes. El querido BdE ya ha troleado bastante como para que se confié en él. De hecho, ha sido excluido de esta valoración porque sus impresiones ni están, ni llegarán ni se las esperan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Se parece en bastantes, sobre todo en financieros, y en los que no se parece, ha realizado martillos invertidos muy potentes con consecuencias todavía más negativas entiendo. Recordaremos esta formación y el martillazo invertido del pasado lunes.



El recorte en negro es del ibex.

En cuanto al parecido, se parece la estructura de las últimas velas. En lo que se diferencia es, segun el manual, en que la tendencia anterior _*debe ser necesariamente bajista*_, cuando en el ibex lleva subiendo casi un 10% antes de comenzar a realizar la figura que comenta. Pero vamos, que no soy experto en esto y no se si este matiz es o no importante.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

El SP está por encima de las medias de 50, 150 y 200 sesiones. El estocástico, el RSI y el MACD son alcistas .... y tiene potencial al menos hasta los 1390 porque la anterior neck-line es de pendiente positiva.

El DAX se ha recompuesto al respecto del intradía que ha presentado hoy. Por arriba tiene resistencia entre 6400 y 6500 que aproximadamente se corresponden con los niveles de resistencia por arriba del SP.

El Dow Jones, y esto es importante, ha superado con claridad su neck-line (es más pepón últimamente que el SP) y podría consolidar sobre los 12600. Mientras que esté por encima de ese nivel, no hay por qué considerar corrección bajista.

El ProShares VIX Short Term se ha dado hoy una buena hostia. Apunta hacia los 33 dolares (estando en 36). No tiene explicación alguna que un índice correlacionado con el VIX (miedo a futuras caídas) haya caido un 8,5% mientras que el SP se ha mantenido plano o ligeramente alcista. Puede ser que en el SP exista acumulación encubierta.

El Footsie tiene buen performance en las últimas sesiones. Está en 5500 y en 5600/50 tiene una resistencia en una directriz bajista. Por abajo, mientras que esté por encima de 5400, habría que estar tranquilos.

Las commodities han estado tranquilas por lo que de momento no anticipan grandes inquietudes en el mercado ............ o bien están deseando que aparezcan noticias sobre nuevos estímulos inflacionistas desde USA.

El EuroStocks 50 tiene de margen de bajada de un 3% sin que se deteriore demasiado su estructura de precios. Obviamente sería mejor que no se fuera hacia ahí abajo. Hay que esperar y ver ya que es un índice donde existe una amplia ponderación de bancos.

El IBEX mientras que no pierda los 6320, no es para pensar en irse a tantear los mínimos anteriores. El índice está totalmente aletargado por su situación de gran pesimismo. Pero no se desploma .... de momento.


----------



## INTRUDER (18 Jun 2012)

CONSEJO DE INVERSIÓN PARA 2012 EN ESPAÑA: Olvídese de los plazos fijos, de los bonos, etc. TATÚESE UN EURO EN EL PENE y disfrute de cinco (5) ventajas: 1ª) Disfrutará moviendo su dinero. 2ª) Verá crecer su inversión. 3ª) Sólo usted decide dónde meter su dinero. 4ª) Sólo usted decide cómo proteger su inversión y... 5ª) No le importará que su pareja se coma sus ahorros................ SIEMPRE PENSANDO EN USTED, le saludan los ministros de: Economía y Hacienda. El Nuevo Gobierno de España. Post Data: Tenga cuidado, POR DETRÁS NO, porque la inversión se le va a la mi_ _da.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2012)

Prisa: es un valor de alto voltaje porque es un sitio donde lo realmente importante es saber salirse. Aquí los stops son mandatory.
Está trabajándose la resistencia definida por la media móvil de 50 sesiones y hasta el momento no tiene un aspecto de ser bajista. Por abajo, el nivel está muy claro ya que si pierde los 0,37, hay que salir sin pensarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2012)

Hoy le hemos tenido que devolver algunas cosillas...

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿Popular necesita poca ayuda o flotadores? gracias



no lo sé, pero parece por lo que se lee y suena, flotadores.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El recorte en negro es del ibex.
> 
> En cuanto al parecido, se parece la estructura de las últimas velas. En lo que se diferencia es, segun el manual, en que la tendencia anterior _*debe ser necesariamente bajista*_, cuando en el ibex lleva subiendo casi un 10% antes de comenzar a realizar la figura que comenta. Pero vamos, que no soy experto en esto y no se si este matiz es o no importante.



es cierto, la tendencia anterior no es similar salvo que la veas con mayor perspectiva, pero la formación es casi calcada. A ver, a ver que hacen nuestro bbva y san.


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2012)

Va de consejos la cosa. Doy uno y pido otro.

Primero el mío, siempre admitiendo réplica por parte de los que entienden, ya que me considero muy nuevo en esto:

- Visto como está el panorama en el índice patrio, a los que no llegan a gacelas como servidor, creo que la situación ahora está para poner stop amplio y no tener miedo de ver grandes pérdidas...me explico...por mi experiencia, veo más interesante poner un SL de por ejemplo el 5 o 7,5% antes que poner el SL de un 1 o 1,5% o si me apuráis un 3%....a base de perder en entradas con estos SL se nos va la misma pasta que con una operación de SL de 7,5%, la cual tiene mismo colchón pero nos aseguramos que en caso de rebotón estemos dentro.

Qué opináis?


Y ahora consejo que pido:

Me encuentro en la tesitura de que me queda un culo de Bull Dog y tengo que elegir entre Nordic o Nordic Blue. Qué recomiendan? La que no recomienden la probaré con una simple Tanqueray mientras termino de ver "Margin Call", la cual tengo a medias.

Gracias y buenas noches!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Va de consejos la cosa. Doy uno y pido otro.
> 
> Primero el mío, siempre admitiendo réplica por parte de los que entienden, ya que me considero muy nuevo en esto:
> 
> ...



Opino que tienes mono de entrar, como el 95% de la gente que pierde en bolsa o como la gente de los casinos, de las tragaperras etc, y yo creo que hay que entrar cuando tenemos un objetivo activado o algo similar. Repito, los objetivos bajistas claros de Sacyr terminaban en los 3€, luego son de menor rango. Había que entrar en Sacyr a 3 pavos? pues parece que no. Si me dices de entrar ahora, para salir dentro de 1 mes, pues vale, puede salirte bien o puede salirte bien en 3 días, pero no sabrás pq te ha salido bien. Yo sigo esperando, aunque me salga mal..es mejor hablar de coches o de ginebras mientras tanto..


----------



## carvil (18 Jun 2012)

Buenas noches  vaya lio :ouch:


Vendido 3/4 del swing, el precio próximo a la banda de intensidad ±1.5%


Salu2


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Opino que tienes mono de entrar, como el 95% de la gente que pierde en bolsa o como la gente de los casinos, de las tragaperras etc, y yo creo que hay que entrar cuando tenemos un objetivo activado o algo similar. Repito, los objetivos bajistas claros de Sacyr terminaban en los 3€, luego son de menor rango. Había que entrar en Sacyr a 3 pavos? pues parece que no. Si me dices de entrar ahora, para salir dentro de 1 mes, pues vale, puede salirte bien o puede salirte bien en 3 días, pero no sabrás pq te ha salido bien. Yo sigo esperando, aunque me salga mal..es mejor hablar de coches o de ginebras mientras tanto..



No te voy a negar que no tengo ganas de entrar. Lo que pasa es que (al igual que le pasaba a un forero por aquí, no sé si era Arminio, perdón, no recuerdo bien)...estoy hasta los webos de entrar, poner SL...me salta y otra vez para arriba....y así varias veces:ouch:

Por eso, tal y como está la cosa, digamos que lo que creo es mejor tener un buen colchón, SL más amplios que no nos lleven la posición a la primera corrección.

Pero sí, estoy contigo en que de salir bien ahora sería suerte, sin saber por qué ha funcionado....pero no deja de ser tentador el subir la cordillera desde abajito del todo:baba:

Muchas gracias:Aplauso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Jun 2012)

un ejemplo, Acciona tenía objetivos bajistas en 52 € por un doble techo y 47 € según veo, pero no quiere decir que tenía que haber comprado en 47 € por lo que parece (bueno, veo un escape bajista con gap cerrado con una sombra, tampoco parecía una señal muy allá).


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Recomendaciones para quien quiera entrar a largo plazo.

La bolsa es un entorno especulativo, y existe una posibilidad, patente, de perder dinero. Quien quiera comprar títulos a largo plazo, no debe hacerlo pensando en una rentabilidad, porque se puede enfrentar a pérdidas. Las razones por las que entrar en un valor o en un mercado podrían ser:

- Para defender una inversión de un potencial ataque especulativo.

- Para tener una opción política de decisión dentro de ese valor o ese mercado.

Todo lo que no sea eso es enfrentarse a pérdidas, y más en unos mercados que están adoptando una configuración "asiática", es decir, de movimientos amplios, incluso dentro de una misma sesión. Ahora, quien quiera entrar con un margen ajustado y sin opción a defenderse de un movimiento amplio en sentido contrario, que apechugue con las consecuencias en forma de pérdidas. Ahora, más que nunca, los mercados fluctuarán.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No te voy a negar que no tengo ganas de entrar. Lo que pasa es que (al igual que le pasaba a un forero por aquí, no sé si era Arminio, perdón, no recuerdo bien)...estoy hasta los webos de entrar, poner SL...me salta y otra vez para arriba....y así varias veces:ouch:
> 
> Por eso, tal y como está la cosa, digamos que lo que creo es mejor tener un buen colchón, SL más amplios que no nos lleven la posición a la primera corrección.
> 
> ...



Nada, es un opinión nada más. Repito, a lo mejor mañana subimos un 10 % y no lo sabíamos, pero no tiene pinta.


----------



## carvil (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Va de consejos la cosa. Doy uno y pido otro.
> 
> Primero el mío, siempre admitiendo réplica por parte de los que entienden, ya que me considero muy nuevo en esto:
> 
> ...




La entrada siempre con un ratio R/R 2:1, idealmente sería 3:1


Salu2


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Para quien quiera entrar en el IBEX desde abajo del todo, va a tener AÑOS para poder hacerlo, y ahora no es el momento. Sería interesante un estudio comparado de las bolsas de Atenas, Dublín y Lisboa para determinar en qué fase se encuentra la bolsa de Madrid en un escenario de potencial rescate.


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2012)

El gráfico manda.

2 posibilidades:

1. - Marcar un suelo entre 6400 y 6000. Habría que vigilar el 4º abanico.
2. - Romper los 6000.

Cuidado


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Mañana hay subasta del tesoro, casi seguro que después de esta, se relaja el bono y sube un poco el chulibex. (como no lo haga, yuyu).


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2012)

Peazo OWNED. No os perdáis el detalle del contenido.

Anlisis Tcnico - Se abre una ventana alcista para el Ibex - Cotizalia.com


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Era a usted a quien la hacienda de guipuzcoa o vizcaya le decía que no podía tener un salario como administrador inferior a 36K€ anuales?



:Baile:

Si no quiero ser objeto de inspección, sí... en Bizkaia las cosas están así. De momento, yo a lo mío y aún no me ha llegado el requerimiento de nada... pero ya veremos...


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy le hemos tenido que devolver algunas cosillas...
> 
> Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance



Pero sin un volumen reseñable. No es opción para largos.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Sobre Banco Popular.

Próximamente saldrán las conclusiones de los consultores de Roland Berger y Oliver Wyman al respecto de las necesidades de provisión de bancos y cajas hispanistanís.

Al respecto de Banco Popular, que más le vale que no pierda los niveles actuales con filtro hasta 1,54, destacar que su CEO (Sr Ron) se ha hartado de pregonar que su banquito está impoluto y se debe dejar caer a aquellas entidades con un balance problemático. Si por lo que fuera, los consultores le ponen la diana ........... habría que enchironarle por falsear la realidad. O desde luego, expulsarle (tendrían que ser los accionistas) por no tener ni idea de cómo anda el banco que comanda por el mundo.

Vamos a verlo. Rato parece que se ha librado pero esto ya sería de traca.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Peazo OWNED. No os perdáis el detalle del contenido.
> 
> Anlisis Tcnico - Se abre una ventana alcista para el Ibex - Cotizalia.com



Ese analisto falla más que una escopeta de feria. Acertará en el qué pero no en el cuándo.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Buenos días, buenos deseos y buenas plusvis para todos


----------



## mutiko (19 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Para quien quiera entrar en el IBEX desde abajo del todo, va a tener AÑOS para poder hacerlo, y ahora no es el momento. Sería interesante un estudio comparado de las bolsas de Atenas, Dublín y Lisboa para determinar en qué fase se encuentra la bolsa de Madrid en un escenario de potencial rescate.



Guanas...

Hace un par de dias (o tres) pregunte, ya que no sabia muy bien como obtener el dato, de como andaban de PER los indices griego, portugues e irlandes en los maximos (que supongo andarian por el 2007-8, como el ibex), y compararlo con el PER del ibex en maximos. Creo que es de importancia capital saber estos datos para poder hacer la comparacion: No es lo mismo que esas bolsas andarian por PER, por ejemplo, 50 y el ibex 20, a que andarian parecido. Si andaban parecido, salvando las distancias entre unas economias y otras, menos potentes portugal y grecia, y mas potente irlanda, el objetivo de caida porcentual sera muy similar. De lo contrario, mientras que las otras hayan perdido, por ejemplo un 90% de su valor, el ibex podia conformarse con un 70-75%, que ya esta bien.

Estaria bien si alguien podria aportar el dato, seria muy esclarecedor para muchos, entre los que me incluyo.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> Hace un par de dias (o tres) pregunte, ya que no sabia muy bien como obtener el dato, de como andaban de PER los indices griego, portugues e irlandes en los maximos (que supongo andarian por el 2007-8, como el ibex), y compararlo con el PER del ibex en maximos. Creo que es de importancia capital saber estos datos para poder hacer la comparacion: No es lo mismo que esas bolsas andarian por PER, por ejemplo, 50 y el ibex 20, a que andarian parecido. Si andaban parecido, salvando las distancias entre unas economias y otras, menos potentes portugal y grecia, y mas potente irlanda, el objetivo de caida porcentual sera muy similar. De lo contrario, mientras que las otras hayan perdido, por ejemplo un 90% de su valor, el ibex podia conformarse con un 70-75%, que ya esta bien.
> 
> Estaria bien si alguien podria aportar el dato, seria muy esclarecedor para muchos, entre los que me incluyo.



Hoy en día, ¿quién se puede fiar del PER? 

Con Bankia, ¿qué PER vale, el de los +300 o el de los -3000 (o lo que fuese)? Y de los griegos, mejor no hablamos. 

Y las otras opciones, lo mismo o parecido. El P/CF, además de más trabajoso, también es manipulable, aunque por vías más "delictivas". Y con el Precio/Valor contable, la favorita de Votin, con la desvalorización inmobiliaria y los sindioses contables, los resultados también pueden ser de ciencia ficción. 

Nos queda entonces el Precio/Dividendo, que si los directivos de las empresas fuesen decentes, sería un gran indicativo, sobre todo en las blue chips. Pero he dicho decentes; ¿es decente Alierta cuando mantiene ese dividendo imposible? ¿lo es Botín repartiendo cromos? ¿De verdad los dividendos, hoy en día, indican la confianza que tiene el equipo directivo en el futuro de la empresa?

Y todo eso, con empresas españolas que, más o menos, nos suenan. Imagínese con empresas griegas que no sabemos ni cómo se llaman o qué tipo de credibilidad tienen sus cuentas. Como para comparar coeficientes y atribuir una remota fiabilidad a la comparación.

No, son tiempos jodidos. Muchos datos, mucha electrónica y mucho multi-display. Pero al final, los mismos trucos de trilero de siempre. 

¿Gráficos y tiempo real? Humo y espejos.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese analisto falla más que una escopeta de feria. Acertará en el qué pero no en el cuándo.



Postear a las 3 de la mañana tiene su mérito. ¿Qué hacías a esas horas insensato?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

Miauuuuuuu (Traducción: "Buenos días, hoy nos van a dar palpelo, espero que sus señorías estén preparadas para cualquier visicitud anal que pueda sucederles")


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2012)

disfrutad del guano gacelillas , pero atentos a niveles de soporte en los indices que mandan , cuando se produzca el reboton coincidiran tos en niveles importantes , al loro con los 1220 61,8% fibonazi 

y atentos al final de la eurocopa , casi seguro que finaliza y peponazo  
ademas que por descontado campeonan los reptilianoh


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Va de consejos la cosa. Doy uno y pido otro.
> 
> Primero el mío, siempre admitiendo réplica por parte de los que entienden, ya que me considero muy nuevo en esto:
> 
> ...




De bolsa no te puedo ayudar... ya sabes que nosotros, los payasetes nivelísticos, no entendemos mucho de esto.

Pero lo de las tónicas.... puf, menuda situación que tienes. Básicamente las dos son nefastas, pero dentro de lo malo, usa la Nordic clásica. Peor que una Nordic clásica sólo hay... una Nordic Blue.

Vamos, que si tienes a mano una sencilla y tradicional schweepes, la lata amarilla de toda la vida, mil veces preferible a la Nordic.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y atentos al final de la eurocopa , casi seguro que finaliza y peponazo
> ademas que por descontado campeonan los reptilianoh



Jran Jato Jalapeño, ¿quién va a ser ganador de la eurocopa ?

Un nivel _bolsero _de Ud., yo no lo tocaría ni con un palo de 3 metros... pero si me da el nombre de un equipo ganador, a lo mejor le echo 100 euretes en el betwin.com, creo en su mítica suerte gatuna.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

Hemos empezado en techo canal principal y abajo, buen comienzo. 

De momento precisión quirúrgica: Luego no se si necesitaremos un cirujano plástico para una reconstrucción del esfinter.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos empezado en techo canal principal y abajo, buen comienzo.
> 
> De momento precisión quirúrgica: Luego no se si necesitaremos un cirujano plástico para una reconstrucción del esfinter.



Se nos acaban de llevar al canal superior con un volumen decente. Van a intentarlo, vamos a ver si lo consiguen.


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Del open 6251 al pivot 6268 del FDAX, 68 pips.

Pollo entra largo con 28 contratos en 6268,25.

Espero que el pollo haya salido fragmentada y ofuscadamente, porque si no, están desplumando su SL.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Jran Jato Jalapeño, ¿quién va a ser ganador de la eurocopa ?
> 
> Un nivel _bolsero _de Ud., yo no lo tocaría ni con un palo de 3 metros... pero si me da el nombre de un equipo ganador, a lo mejor le echo 100 euretes en el betwin.com, creo en su mítica suerte gatuna.



Sr. Poshastre es usted un insensato... si quiere regalar el dinero, ingréselo en la asociación de piratas desempleados. Con el margen de error que el jjj maneja, lo mismo gana España que la palicean los pérfidos en cuartos. 

_Playing with fire you are...._


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2012)

Tiene pinta de que se va a poner a guanear en serio, pero ¿chi lo sà?


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



FranR dijo:


> Hemos empezado en techo canal principal y abajo, buen comienzo.
> 
> De momento precisión quirúrgica: Luego no se si necesitaremos un cirujano plástico para una reconstrucción del esfinter.



Yo también veo el día altamente guanoso, creo que Pandoro ira hoy selectivamente a por Janus ::


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que hoy acaba en verde. Pero se han entusiasmado excesivamente y están purgando excesos. Deberían entrar en cintura en FDAX en 6248.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo también veo el día altamente guanoso, creo que Pandoro ira hoy selectivamente a por Janus ::




De momento vamos a saldo neutro y bajando a negativo; si el segundo intento de cambiar al canal superior cae también, entonces tu guanus lupus tiene muchas posibilidades de llegar... y Pandoro algunas puertas aporrear... la puerta de atrás, if you know what I mean :fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento vamos a saldo neutro y bajando a negativo; si el segundo intento de cambiar al canal superior cae también, entonces tu guanus lupus tiene muchas posibilidades de llegar... y Pandoro algunas puertas aporrear... la puerta de atrás, *if you know what I mean* :fiufiu::fiufiu:::



No, me no entender, me hallo desorientado con esos vocablos gringos, explainese, tellmi :rolleye:


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Jun 2012)

Pues a pesar de la sensación de zarpazo inminente en el Ibex yo veo algunos valores con varios cierres semanales en positivo, que incluso ayer aguantaron como campeones la embestida del oso.

Claro que si los maeses dicen que hay probabilidad alta de guano, servidor cava hoyo y se pone el casco.

Manu_alcala
"In Mulder we Trust"


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No, me no entender, me hallo desorientado con esos vocablos gringos, explainese, tellmi :rolleye:



es.. uhmmm... a ver... tú imagina que estás en las duchas de unos vestuarios con FranR, y de repente, se cae al suelo la _única _pastilla de jabón que hay. ¿Qué es exactamente lo que tú *no* harías entonces ? ::::


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> es.. uhmmm... a ver... tú imagina que estás en las duchas de unos vestuarios con FranR, y de repente, se cae al suelo la _única _pastilla de jabón que hay. ¿Qué es exactamente lo que tú *no* harías entonces ? ::::



Apagar el agua caliente? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

Esta clarísmo que la figura de esta mañana en TF 1min es el pikachu....


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Apagar el agua caliente? ::



¿ Y que se acabe el vapor de agua entonces, quedando todo a la vista ? Qué visión tan dantesca entonces :::::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Saldo neto en FDAX 115 contratos y subida de 28 puntos. Va como una moto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Sr. GT, sus comentarios técnicos cada día tienen mejor presencia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No, me no entender, me hallo desorientado con esos vocablos gringos, explainese, tellmi :rolleye:





pollastre dijo:


> es.. uhmmm... a ver... tú imagina que estás en las duchas de unos vestuarios con FranR, y de repente, se cae al suelo la _única _pastilla de jabón que hay. ¿Qué es exactamente lo que tú *no* harías entonces ? ::::




mmmmm si se están duchando el Doctor y FranR creo que precisamente lo que buscan es que esa pastilla de jabón caiga accidentalmente, lo cual iniciaría una cadena de accidentes con profundas consecuencias. :8:


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> mmmmm si se están duchando el Doctor y FranR creo que precisamente lo que buscan es que esa pastilla de jabón caiga accidentalmente, lo cual iniciaría una cadena de accidentes con profundas consecuencias. :8:




Nah, no es tan terrible... mire, mire, aquí tengo una instantánea del Doctor con el JJJ en la situación referida anteriormente, y no parece haber ningún problema:







:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no es tan terrible... mire, mire, aquí tengo una instantánea del Doctor con el JJJ en la situación referida anteriormente, y no parece haber ningún problema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía que lástima la carita de MV....:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Seguro que no fue una experiencia traumática?










pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no es tan terrible... mire, mire, aquí tengo una instantánea del Doctor con el JJJ en la situación referida anteriormente, y no parece haber ningún problema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seren (19 Jun 2012)

Parece que en Bankia están vendiendo otro paquete, va directamente al retrete. Ser accionista de ahí tiene que ser como estar en la película "the cube".


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Nivelitos en el SPX500

Pivot: 1345

Resisténcias Pó arriba: 1356 y 1365
Soportes Pó abajo: 1336 y 1325

Nivelillos a vigilar por los nivelungos:

Pó arriba 1348 y 1353
Pó abajo 1340 y 1331


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jun 2012)

Nenes juegan con gato, nenes acaban llorando...


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Madre mía que lástima la carita de MV....:XX:



Lógico, todo el mundo sabe que a los gatos no les gusta el agua! ::


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Saldo neto en FDAX 115 contratos y subida de 28 puntos. Va como una moto.



Como una moto no, como un tiro! ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Janus ha deshecho su posición en POP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Y que se acabe el vapor de agua entonces, quedando todo a la vista ? Qué visión tan dantesca entonces :::::XX:



Veamos qeu dice Sung-Tzu al respecto:

_Descubriendo las posiciones del enemigo y permaneciendo invisibles para el, nosotros podemos mantener a nuestras fuerzas concentradas, mientras que las del adversario permanecerán divididas._

Traducción, si sabes donde está FranR, deja el agua encendida y ocúltate entre el vaho.

_Cuando se encuentre en un terreno difícil, no acampe. En lugares donde
hay intersección de caminos, estreche las manos de sus aliados. No
permanezca en posiciones peligrosamente aisladas. Cuando esté
cercado, debe recurrir a estratagemas. En una posición desesperada,
debe luchar._

No se duche con FranR en duchas demasiado cercanas. Salúdalo, si acaso, a la salida. Ni de coña se duche en la última ducha. Si Franr lo acorrala, dígale "cuidado, Pandoro está a su espalda!". Si está desesperado..... entréguese a sus encantos 

_Cuando el enemigo está muy cerca nuestro y permanece quieto, está
confiado en la fortaleza natural de su posición._

Cuidadín si FranR deja de ducharse y permanece quitecito...

::


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2012)

_Impressivê performance_, está hecho Ud. todo un estratega de las artes amorosas ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Veamos qeu dice Sung-Tzu al respecto:
> 
> _Descubriendo las posiciones del enemigo y permaneciendo invisibles para el, nosotros podemos mantener a nuestras fuerzas concentradas, mientras que las del adversario permanecerán divididas._
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Como una moto no, como un tiro! ::



Iba como una moto porque estaba dopado. Excesos. Ahora ya ha corregido.

Ahora petardea, porque está decidiendo si guanear o peponear. De momento guanea.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Hoy en día, ¿quién se puede fiar del PER?
> 
> Con Bankia, ¿qué PER vale, el de los +300 o el de los -3000 (o lo que fuese)? Y de los griegos, mejor no hablamos.
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de una opcion que junto con el valor contable es de mis favoritas. Price to sales, es decir buscar empresas solidas cuya capitalizacion este por debajo de sus ventas. Se unas cuantas maneras de manipular los benecios de una empresa ahora la parte alta de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias es otra historia. Si miras las ventas es fundamental que analices su comportamiento durante los ultimos 5 años,su endeudamiento ,cash flow y margentes brutos de la empresa.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Impressivê performance_, está hecho Ud. todo un estratega de las artes amorosas ::::



Déjelo como le haga una táctica envolvente, me voy a hacer un mondadientes con la pata de palo. 









AHI VA LA HOSTIA (vascuence dialectus). Mire lo que nos había ocultado el pirata. :XX:

P.D. El nivel inferior de canal principal ha aguantado (De momento)


----------



## Lechu (19 Jun 2012)

Tres meses mas .

Vozpópuli - El resultado de las auditoras sobre el agujero del ladrillo se retrasa hasta septiembre


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

La subasta española ha sido un fracaso, pero esto no se mueve. A las 11 dato teutón, y puede provocar movimiento amplio.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Iba como una moto porque estaba dopado. Excesos. Ahora ya ha corregido.
> 
> Ahora petardea, porque *está decidiendo si guanear o peponear. De momento guanea.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a poner un café.
> 
> Esto es tan profundo que necesito calma para analizarlo.
> 
> ...




No se olvide que gracias al gato, ahora sabemos que la bolsa también se puede poner de perfil. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> burbubolsa dijo:
> 
> 
> > Iba como una moto porque estaba dopado. Excesos. Ahora ya ha corregido.
> ...


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Ya apareció la mano de Dios.... no?

De verdad, estos días la primitiva sale más barata.

Por cierto, el uso del montante del rescate será menor que el pactado por la sencilla razón de que, para cuando llegue, la parte que habría que dar a Bankia, ya no hará falta... eso sí, habrá que articular otro mecanismo para que los clientes recuperen los depósitos...

Oigan! que además si echan la loteria ayudan al pais, pero si quieren una posición intermedia... tambien pueden comprar BONOS de LOTERIAS y apuestas del estado...


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Pues en los 1347(c) del SPX500 debe de vivir Carmen de Mairena, porque no lo pasa ni a tiros.

Para que el día peponee, primero hay que violetear ese nivel y luego a la Mairena. ::

Edit: Velote rojo.
Edit 2: Señor FranR, deje tranquilo el botón del Thanks que lo tiene roto.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Silenciosa dijo:
> 
> 
> > No es solo si sube o baja, sino la intención con la que lo hace.
> ...


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Edit 2: Señor FranR, deje tranquilo el botón del Thanks que lo tiene roto.



Hoy le doy con el thanks a to lo que se menea...cuidao!! que voy


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> burbubolsa dijo:
> 
> 
> > Sublime :Aplauso:
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Otro intento fallido de asalto a la Mairena en los 1347.

Cada vez que se toca ese nivel, se disparan ventas, si lo que están es intentando vaciar el libro de ordenes en ese nivel, casi lo tienen conseguido.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

Lo tienen todo controlado....


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Lo dicho, el Bund se cae...


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo dicho, el Bund se cae...



Con qué intención? :ienso:

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Con qué intención? :ienso:
> 
> ::









Con intenciones amorosas....


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con intenciones amorosas....



No, no..... no era por prespitación, sino por robar.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Jun 2012)

Vaya giro del ibex en la ultima media hora, ya se ha lanzado y no para. +1,20%.


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya giro del ibex en la ultima media hora, ya se ha lanzado y no para. +1,20%.



será por los buenos datos del INE:



> Negocios en la industria y servicios.
> Son datos del INE publicados hoy referidos al mes de abril.
> 
> * Negocios en la industria
> ...



::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (19 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> será por los buenos datos del INE:
> 
> 
> 
> ::



Todo eso da igual ya. Lo importante es inyectar dinero para que suba la bolsa, nada, absolutamente nada mas. Incluso en este mismo foro se puede observar esa forma de pensar en muchos.

Lamentable futuro compañero.


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



qué cosa más curiosa me ha salido buscando "guano colacao" en Google Images:







¿será una de las "presbitadoras"?


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Todo eso da igual ya. Lo importante es inyectar dinero para que suba la bolsa, nada, absolutamente nada mas. Incluso en este mismo foro se puede observar esa forma de pensar en muchos.
> 
> Lamentable futuro compañero.



la táctica Lute: "inyecta o revienta".


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

Nivel pre-pepon clavado...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> qué cosa más curiosa me ha salido buscando "guano colacao" en Google Images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ahora entiende por qué nos gusta tanto el guano en este hilo? :rolleye:


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nivel pre-pepon clavado...



Das miedo.

He dicho :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Jun 2012)

El indicador de confianza económica de Alemania elaborado por el instituto de investigaciones económicas ZEW registró en junio un fuerte descenso de 27,7 puntos, tras lo que pasa a situarse en menos 16,9 enteros, lo que representa su mayor caída desde octubre de 1998


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2012)

Última oportunidad para saltar del tren 8:


----------



## Cantor (19 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Última oportunidad para saltar del tren 8:



Cómo que saltar del tren??!! pero usted no es el que da la orden de salir de la trinchera?
ay, que me van a volver todos locos! en fin, el tren ese es bajistayalcistadeperfil con aviesas intenciones, verdad? ::


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Ahora entiende por qué nos gusta tanto el guano en este hilo? :rolleye:



hombre, yo el guano lo asocio más a esto:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nivel pre-pepon clavado...



Da usted un asquito a veces......::




Spoiler



:Aplauso:


----------



## mutiko (19 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> qué cosa más curiosa me ha salido buscando "guano colacao" en Google Images:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya glandulas, por dioxxx

Aunque ahora que lo pienso, materia viva, ahi, seguramente hay poquito y si mucho silicio.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jun 2012)

Estás en : Diario El Aguijón > ECONOMÍA Y EMPRESAS > noticia

portada

La decisión se ha tomado sobre las 09.30 h. y pasadas las 10.00 h. ha sido informada la Oficina Económica del Gobierno
ULTIMA HORA: El BCE ha decidido esta mañana dar luz verde a la intervención y rescate total de España

Luisa Galván

Última actualización :: 19/06/2012 @ 11:18:26 (GMT+1)

El Banco Central Europeo ha decidido esta mañana en una reunión mantenida esta mañana y que ha terminado sobre las 09.30 h. iniciar los trámites para la intervención y rescate total de España. Pasadas las 10.00 h. se ha informado de la decisión a la Oficina Económica del Gobierno. Europa destinará entre 400.000 y 600.000 millones de euros al rescate de España


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Vaya glandulas, por dioxxx



se la pongo de frente, para que pueda apreciarlas mejor:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Jun 2012)

ANHQV, ud. preguntaba por las auditorias a los bancos patrios...: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-banca-espanola-se-retrasan-a-septiembre.html

Algo huele a podrido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

It will be in October.....


La segunda de las auditorías a la banca española se retrasará hasta septiembre - elEconomista.es

Mierda, me han adelantado por primera vez!!!! Exijo photo-finish!!!!!







*Observen la jugada desde el retrovisor (esquina inferior derecha) :XX:


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Cómo que saltar del tren??!! pero usted no es el que da la orden de salir de la trinchera?
> ay, que me van a volver todos locos! en fin, el tren ese es bajistayalcistadeperfil con aviesas intenciones, verdad? ::



Falta un mínimo que haga de suelo o para ir a los infiernos. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2012)

Danone se está despeñando después de decir que en España se va a comer los mocos.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Danone se está despeñando después de decir que en España se va a comer los mocos.



Mied.da, tendré que dejar de comer Yogur Griego. ::


----------



## SAMPLERKING (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Danone se está despeñando después de decir que en España se va a comer los mocos.



Veo que no ha servido de nada mi consumo compulsivo de yogures naturales azucarados de dicha marca......


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Falta un mínimo que haga de suelo o para ir a los infiernos. ::



.
bertok, del hilo de ir-, hablando de las pensiones:





> Estamos a un paso de que aparezca un político que nos diga:
> 
> 
> - "¿Queréis que os incorporemos ese derecho a cobrar en el futuro a un cheque del que solo podéis disponer metiendoos en un "maravilloso" fondo privado [gestionado por nosotros]".




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/311500-ix-36.html



El pensionazo (y el posible MFBH-p) puede estar rondando las cabecitas de nuestros amados políticos.


----------



## ddddd (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Danone se está despeñando después de decir que en España se va a comer los mocos.



Planteándome si volver a entrar. Tal vez sea demasiado castigo el sufrido en el día de hoy.

Saludos.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

El Bund encaramándose en su pivot.

Bund:

Resisténcias: 144.200 y 145

Pivot: 143

Soportes: 142.2xx y 141.1xx


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> y yo me cago en los gurús, que le pasa al chulibex?



¿visita de pandoro? ::

Lo importante no es lo que le pasa, sino con que intención le pasa


----------



## Lem (19 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Mied.da, tendré que dejar de comer Yogur Griego. ::



no se preocupe que para prácticas griegas ya está Pandoro


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Lem dijo:


> no se preocupe que para prácticas griegas ya está Pandoro



Cuanto saber en una sola frase. ::

Un grafiquito de niveles en el SPX500.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Danone se está despeñando después de decir que en España se va a comer los mocos.



Lo que han dicho es que para incentivar las ventas en la periferia europea van a bajar los precios y por tanto reducir sus margenes pero es que tb venden en asia y america y alli los margenes los han subido. Danone maneja margenes brutos del 50%, tiene margen de sobra. Tienen los mejores productos del mercado si acaso en España Mercadona les estan haciendo mucho daño, han conseguido copiar sus productos, aun asi por muy buenos yogures que tenga mercadona no tienen el area de investigacion de danone. Sus tres productos estrella son (actimel,griego,activia). Por poner un ejemplo el griego vale 2,2 el mercadona lo vende a 1,35 pero viene menos cantidad, si ponen los yogures a 1,5-1,6 y ademas disminuyen la cantidad te aseguro que los consumidores preferiran danone que mercadona.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=BN:FP

Quizas este un poco cara la empresa pero no tengo ninguna duda que dentro de 10,20 años seguiran ahi. Llevan mas de 100 años haciendo yogures sin parar. Una vez que has realizado las tareas de i+d y te has anunciado como lider, hacer yogures es lo mas facil del mundo. Con una yogurtera hago 8-10 yogures por 0,7-0,8 y eso que no tengo las economias de escala que tienen las fabricas de danone.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

DESPIERTE JJJ que estamos en nivel PRE PEPON

P.D. Ha vuelto a chocar...:S


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DESPIERTE JJJ que estamos en nivel PRE PEPON
> 
> P.D. Ha vuelto a chocar...:S



Maese fran, que es un centrino, por dios, se le va a freír el gato.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Maese fran, que es un centrino, por dios, se le va a freír el gato.



Que pasa, no le gustan los Shawarma? ::


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Maese fran, que es un centrino, por dios, se le va a freír el gato.



Como sois los informáticos, yo me estaba fijando si el gato tiene churra o no


----------



## Mulder (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Maese fran, que es un centrino, por dios, se le va a freír el gato.



Los gatos tienen una temperatura corporal de 38º en condiciones normales, es preciso dar más calor del habitual


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DESPIERTE JJJ que estamos en nivel PRE PEPON
> 
> P.D. Ha vuelto a chocar...:S



Está ahí chocando chocando pero no parece acabar de romperlo...

joder que tino poniendo niveles.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2012)

mulder, puedes decir que estan haciendo en el ibex


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

Para los at veis alguna entrada clara en alguna de las siguientes empresas: ibe,gas,tef,repsol,ferrovial,danone,sinergyne,henkel,total,sap,bmw,cocacola,pescanova??


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Postear a las 3 de la mañana tiene su mérito. ¿Qué hacías a esas horas insensato?



Currar para un cliente y levantarme después a las 8:00 para ir a currar nuevamente. Ahora me incorporo al hilo pero solo un rato.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo también veo el día altamente guanoso, creo que Pandoro ira hoy selectivamente a por Janus ::



Aguanto mecha amigo, ahora mismo minusvalías de 184 euros y stops vigentes.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus ha deshecho su posición en POP



That's right.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Me pregunta un amigo por el orden de prelación de la deuda pública-

El tiene letras del Tesoro. 
Si España acaba haciendo una quita como Grecia, ¿quien cobra primero? Bueno primero los alemanes, alias BCE, pero después

¿Como va el orden y las letras en que puesto están?


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo por el orden de prelación de la deuda pública-
> 
> El tiene letras del Tesoro.
> Si España acaba haciendo una quita como Grecia, ¿quien cobra primero? Bueno primero los alemanes, alias BCE, pero después
> ...



Tu amigo no va a ver ni un duro, sino que les pregunten a los inversores pequeños privados de la deuda Griega.

PD: Interprétese este post con todo el cariño.
PD2: Que se las quite de encima tan pronto como pueda.


----------



## INTRUDER (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo por el orden de prelación de la deuda pública-
> 
> El tiene letras del Tesoro.
> Si España acaba haciendo una quita como Grecia, ¿quien cobra primero? Bueno primero los alemanes, alias BCE, pero después
> ...



... si hay algo de lo que estoy seguro, es de la estupidez humana.

Albert Einstein.


----------



## vyk (19 Jun 2012)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ... si hay algo de lo que estoy seguro, es de la estupidez humana.
> 
> Albert Einstein.



No es exactamente asín...pero bueno, aceptamos barco.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Jun 2012)

INTRUDER dijo:


> ... si hay algo de lo que estoy seguro, es de la estupidez humana.
> 
> Albert Einstein.



Pues no veo nada de estupidez en preguntar las cosas.

Peor es ir soltando idioteces porque no se sabe de que se está hablando...en este hilo algo hemos visto de eso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues no veo nada de estupidez en preguntar las cosas.
> 
> Peor es ir soltando idioteces porque no se sabe de que se está hablando...en este hilo algo hemos visto de eso.



Démosle el beneficio de la duda y supongamos que se refiere al que se mete en Letras del Tesoro del Reino de España sin saber lo que ha firmado ni preguntar las condiciones antes de hacerlo. :rolleye:


----------



## vyk (19 Jun 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Démosle el beneficio de la duda y supongamos que se refiere al que se mete en Letras del Tesoro del Reino de España sin saber lo que ha firmado ni preguntar las condiciones antes de hacerlo. :rolleye:



Pues no creo que sea tan fácil esta pregunta, quitando a quien esté muy puesto en esto, ni ni amigo ni yo somos gilis y simplemente no lo sabemos. 

Si realmente alguien lo sabe que lo explique


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Podría ser interesante probar algún corto de mete-saca aquí... pero ni loco ¿eh? ni loco...

El orden de las letras es el tradicional:

Primero la A, luego la B, la C, la...

(lo siento pero que nadie había echo la gracia y la ponían a huevo) 

Hasta donde yo sé la deuda del estado en su conjunto no tiene un orden de prelación entre sí. Llegados a la circunstancia de tener que valorar efectivamente dicho orden, entre sí y contra otros acreedores, todo va a depender de los acuerdos políticos que se alcancen.

Eso sí, si el préstamo para el rescate de los bancos viniera del FEEF (lo que hay ahora), el crédito no tendría prelación con respecto aletras, bonos, obligaciones.... Pero si procediese del MEDE que comienza enjulio, el préstamo sería preferente respecto al resto de la deuda
. 
Si tiene letras españolas, como elemento de diversificación entre otras muchas cosas... pues no está mal. Si las tiene como "safe harbour", su amigo todavía tiene que abrir los ojos...


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2012)

Atención nuestro índice patrio....


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo por el orden de prelación de la deuda pública-
> 
> El tiene letras del Tesoro.
> Si España acaba haciendo una quita como Grecia, ¿quien cobra primero? Bueno primero los alemanes, alias BCE, pero después
> ...



Han subordinado toda la deuda asi que el primero en cobrar sera el bce. Sobre el orden va en funcion del plazo. Obligaciones,bonos y letras.Un inversor en letras se entiende que es un inversor muy conservador asi que es el segundo en cobrar despues del bce, claro si queda dinero. Personalmente creo que tu amigo no va a perder su dinero, al menos a cp. Es como la reestructuracion de la deuda de una empresa, en 1 lugar se reestructura la deuda subordinada (lp (cocos,preferentes,oblifaciones...)cp) , despues la deuda ordinaria y en ultimo lugar las administraciones publicas asi como los trabajadores. Digamos que tu amigo esta en la parte baja del balance, asi que sera uno de los ultimos en ver una reestructuracion.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues no creo que sea tan fácil esta pregunta, quitando a quien esté muy puesto en esto, ni ni amigo ni yo somos gilis y simplemente no lo sabemos.
> 
> Si realmente alguien lo sabe que lo explique



No, a ver, yo no digo que sea fácil saber eso o no, yo digo que sin saber todas las condiciones es una temeridad meterse.
Si fuera por no saber el órden de prelación, el primer estúpido sería yo, que no sé ni donde mirarlo ::


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Tiene razón Ponzi, ahora que lo dice, es por orden de duración. Respecto a la subordinación creo que todavía está por ver y aún no es como dice él (que todo esté subordinado al BCE) aunque probablemente acabe siéndolo.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Gracias Ponzi, aclarado
No recordaba que usted ya lo había comentado en alguna ocasión, va por plazo, primero la deuda a corto.

Le vencen un dia de estos y hoy hemos estado hablando del negro futuro que nos espera.... y entre otras cosas ha salido esta. 

Cambiando de tercio .... Dale Pepón


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tiene razón Ponzi, ahora que lo dice, es por orden de duración. Respecto a la subordinación creo que todavía está por ver y aún no es como dice él (que todo esté subordinado al BCE) aunque probablemente acabe siéndolo.



Tienes razon, de momento no esta todo subordinado al bce.Solo los famosos 100.000 mill que segun tengo entendido aun no hemos ni recibido (es un compromiso a futuro), por lo menos asi era hace una semana.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Así a ojo....se ha roto el cuarto abanico por arriba????ienso:


Y yo con estos pelos:8:


----------



## INTRUDER (19 Jun 2012)

Me refiero al que se mete en cualquier cosa jugandose la pasta y se pone a verlas venir sin mantenerse lo suficientemente informado de que ha pasado, que pasa y sobre todo, que puede pasar. ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Así a ojo....se ha roto el cuarto abanico por arriba????ienso:
> 
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos:8:



Creo que nó. Esta en 6750/70.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienes razon, de momento no esta todo subordinado al bce.Solo los famosos 100.000 mill que segun tengo entendido aun no hemos ni recibido (es un compromiso a futuro), por lo menos asi era hace una semana.



No se olvide de la pequeña modificación de la constitución española...


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias Ponzi, aclarado
> No recordaba que usted ya lo había comentado en alguna ocasión, va por plazo, primero la deuda a corto.
> 
> Le vencen un dia de estos y hoy hemos estado hablando del negro futuro que nos espera.... y entre otras cosas ha salido esta.
> ...



De nada  Por cierto no era una pregunta sencilla, de hecho muchos economistas desconocen la respuesta.Fijese incluso hasta la respuesta puede cambiar dependiendo de la imaginacion del bce y mede.Si a tu amigo le vencen las letras dentro de poco que se este tranquilo, a priori no creo que pierda el dinero. Eso si, por guardarse en salud para futuras ocasiones porque no se sabe cuando seremos intervenidos ni las condiciones que nos impondran lo mejor es que si invirte en deuda publica que invierta pequeñas cantidades de su patrimonio siempre a cp y a si es posible que diversifique geograficamte (alemania,españa,francia)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No se olvide de la pequeña modificación de la constitución española...





> DISPOSICIÓN ADICIONAL ÚNICA.
> 
> 1. La Ley Orgánica prevista en el artículo 135 de la Constitución Española deberá estar aprobada antes del *30 de junio de 2012*.
> 
> ...



El día 29 hay Consejo de Ministros, ¿no? (Es viernes) pues... :rolleye:


----------



## AssGaper (19 Jun 2012)

Bueno, yo sigo también linea de fuego.

Abierto corto,sin cerrar todabia en 6609 de esta mañana. -90€
Abierto dos cortos mas en 6696.

PD: stops cerrados en 6663. Pasta recuperada con +20€ reward. Potra...


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jun 2012)

Maldito churro, venga guanea como solo tu sabes


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

Sin verlo...

¿se ha hostiado el bund?


----------



## casconet (19 Jun 2012)

*'Padonde' va el ibex?*



The Hellion dijo:


> Hoy en día, ¿quién se puede fiar del PER?
> 
> Con Bankia, ¿qué PER vale, el de los +300 o el de los -3000 (o lo que fuese)? Y de los griegos, mejor no hablamos.
> 
> ...



Por fundamentales es complicado saber hacia qué valor tenderá el ibex35, pero si la economía española se está contrayendo de manera brutal, es lógico pensar que podamos ver al ibex en niveles de los años 90, que es hacia dónde va nuestra economía. Por eso pienso que no sólo veremos de nuevo los mínimos del 2003 sino que nos encaminamos hacia los 3.000 aprox. 

Además, por técnico, la ruptura que hemos tenido de los mínimos de 2009 ha activado un 2º impulso bajista con objetivo 3.000. Hace años me enseñaron que los 2ºs impulsos se cumplen en el 98% de las veces. Después he podido comprobar que no es así, que muchos fallan, pero que también muchos (más del 50% según mi experiencia) se cumplen. Así que.... el tiempo dirá, pero la perspectiva es de irnos mucho más abajo.:abajo:

Aquí dejo el gráfico con el tema de los impulsos...


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Creo que nó. Esta en 6750/70.



Vamos a ver si el General bertok nos ilumina un poco:


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Así a ojo....se ha roto el cuarto abanico por arriba????ienso:
> 
> 
> Y yo con estos pelos:8:



Todavía le queda.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sin verlo...
> 
> ¿se ha hostiado el bund?



Me lo olía

¿Qué pasa? (actualizado)
Todo se inicia en el bund alemán. En un cuarto de hora desde las tres de la tarde ha perdido casi 60 puntos. Los operadores comentan que son ventas de bund que se van directas a bonos americanos.


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sin verlo...
> 
> ¿se ha hostiado el bund?



Sep, se está frotando contra el primer soporte por debajo del pivot (142.2xx), ahora por debajo.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía le queda.



Gracias!! A esperar....la útima vez que estuvo cerca fue este lunes y pabajo....seguimos a la espera....que no cunda el desánimo en la tropa!!!:no:


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Gracias!! A esperar....la útima vez que estuvo cerca fue este lunes y pabajo....seguimos a la espera....que no cunda el desánimo en la tropa!!!:no:



OK. Los visillos ¿los prefieren de tela o de ganchillo?


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

He aquí lo que queda del Bund en el día de hoy.


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

El bund prueba los mínimos optimistas de ayer con los resultados griegos. Diría que rebotín ahí. Pero al supuesto corto que puse sobre los 6675 y otro que hubiera puesto en los 6700 del Ibex.. me los hubieran puesto color butanito...es muy fácil hablar de oidas, pero creo que me hubieran saltado justo en los 6720, donde ha dado la vuelta (para variar). Tal vez hubiera sido 6725, en cuyo caso... estaría cruzando los dedos porque efectivamente el Bund hiciera lo que parece.


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

wah! a alguien le suben/han subido las garantías en el eur/chf??


----------



## BILU (19 Jun 2012)

Por cierto amigos seguidores de la bolsa, habéis visto la periodista de La Sexta que da la información desde la bolsa de Madrid???
Mamma mía... no me extraña que vayan los abueletes a ver "las pantallas" ejejejjeje


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Bolsa? la sexta? esos conceptos juntos pueden modificar la curvatura del continuo espacio/tiempo y provocar una paradoja que destruya el universo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> wah! a alguien le suben/han subido las garantías en el eur/chf??



los de igm mandaron un mensaje hace un par de dias :cook:


----------



## Clander (19 Jun 2012)

idem los de saxobank

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## spheratu (19 Jun 2012)

Que excusa esotérica ha habido hoy en el culibex para subir?


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2012)

Pues creo qu ela famosa prima de riesgo lleva 20 puntos caídos hoy...


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, ¿que impide volver al carry-trade con Islandia, ahora que ha vuelto a subir tipos y ya tenemos un diferencial interesante?


----------



## burbublase (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me lo olía
> 
> ¿Qué pasa? (actualizado)
> Todo se inicia en el bund alemán. En un cuarto de hora desde las tres de la tarde ha perdido casi 60 puntos. Los operadores comentan que son ventas de bund que se van directas a bonos americanos.



Quiza sea por que el jefe de inversiones del DB ha dicho que grecia esta perdida y parece que ha perdido la feeeeee en la union monetaria europea.

Die Vermögensverwalter der Deutschen Bank haben offenbar den Glauben an die europäische Währungsunion verloren. "Ein Auseinanderbrechen der Euro-Zone ist ein sehr wahrscheinliches Szenario", sagte der Chef-Anlagestratege der Sparte DB Advisors, Georg Schuh, am Dienstag auf einer Konferenz in Frankfurt.

Deutsche Bank fürchtet Auseinanderbrechen der Euro-Zone - SPIEGEL ONLINE

O van cortos o no se, pero miedito da mucho.

Hoy ha estado bien (para mi al menos)


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

No es por nada pero nos estan haciendo creer que somos una mierda y los politicos lo estan consintiendo (algun dia la gente se dara cuenta). La realidad es que si no hubiesemos recibido subvenciones europeas para mantener parados determinados sectores y nos librarasemos de nuestra casta politica acojanariamos a mas de un pais. Estamos situados geograficamente en una zona excepcional (buenos terrenos sin casi actividades sismicas,buen clima,buenos puertos y uno de los aeropuertos mejor situados del mundo). Es acojonante, tenemos campos sin vacas,huertas dedicadas a campos de golf, terrenos productivos con pisos vacios,puertos explotados por barcos mercantes americanos y noruegos, petroleo en canarias y aun asi somos tan chulos que lo importamos.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Las FSLR van como un cohete. Van plusvis ....


----------



## diosmercado (19 Jun 2012)

Nadie dice nada del EUR/US$?? vaya subida, parece que no hubiera pasado nada por aqui.

Si usa sube no hay mas argumentos para esperar bajadas en este lado del charco.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Pregunta para los que llevan años en esto

El SP suele tener un comportamiento digamos "noble", Cuamdo sube, sube de verdad, sin cambiar de opinión cada cuarto de hora, mientras que nuestro bicho patrio es traidor como una serpiente


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Jun 2012)

visión del ibex de hoy, lo pongo en velas horarias: 





A ver, fijaros como ayer desde los 6862 hizo la famosa vela que citaba en la formación bajista triple (o mayor). Hoy ha realizado entiendo el clásico pull para gilipuertas. Vemos como en velas horarias hace una pequeña senda alcista, con un volumen penosillo y que justo la última vela más dubitativa tiene el volumen más cuantioso.Además, curiosamente se ha parado en el 61,8%. Salvo que nos adentremos bien en los 6720, yo saldría con cortos, incrementados por debajo de 6475. 
Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

MM ¿que le han dado hoy de comer al SP?, caracoles no, más bien ranas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Jun 2012)

por lo demás, los valores más flojos han seguido flojos y el resto, pues han tenido hoy su día de respiro.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las FSLR van como un cohete. Van plusvis ....



cuidado que son muy perras... alas 16:20h bajaron 40c sin despeinarse y ahora a van a lo mismo


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuidado que son muy perras... alas 16:20h bajaron 40c sin despeinarse y ahora a van a lo mismo



Comprado en 13,54 y saltado en 15,49.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2012)

Mulder mañana gap al alza 
No?


----------



## Sipanha (19 Jun 2012)

Janus, ya hemos llegado como el que no quiere la cosa a los 136x, veamos el retroceso como de amigable es....


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Comprado en 13,54 y saltado en 15,49.



veo que compraste el jueves 
enhorabuena


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

A ver que hacen a partir de ahora los usanos...


----------



## atman (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pregunta para los que llevan años en esto
> 
> El SP suele tener un comportamiento digamos "noble", Cuamdo sube, sube de verdad, sin cambiar de opinión cada cuarto de hora, mientras que nuestro bicho patrio es traidor como una serpiente



El SP tiene de noble lo que yo de lagarterana... pero, a veces, avisa. Él o alguno de sus índices-secuaces. Hace falta mucho más dinero para manipularlo... en teoría, claro... ya sabe: dadme un punto de apoyo y...

Edito: mire, mire, lo noble que se porta... mire...


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Paso a recoger eso que llaman owned


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> El SP tiene de noble lo que yo de lagarterana... pero, a veces, avisa. Él o alguno de sus índices-secuaces. Hace falta mucho más dinero para manipularlo... en teoría, claro... ya sabe: dadme un punto de apoyo y...
> 
> Edito: mire, mire, lo noble que se porta... mire...



En cuanto te mete tres reversals seguidos te das cuenta lo "noble" que es


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Paso a recoger eso que llaman owned



Ya se lo lleva Pandoro...


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Janus, ya hemos llegado como el que no quiere la cosa a los 136x, veamos el retroceso como de amigable es....



1320 puede ser bueno.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

Posibilidades de un Gandalf tocho en 1360


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuidado que son muy perras... alas 16:20h bajaron 40c sin despeinarse y ahora a van a lo mismo



Efectivamente el día 14.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Vaya millonada que he ganado. Le he sacado menos de 1 pipo al SP con un corto y 2 minis a contrapelo.

Esto ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya se lo lleva Pandoro...



Pandoro conmigo ha estado muy cariñoso, me ha traído unas plusvis estupendas.

Para otros menesteres creo que ustedes le gustan más


----------



## juanfer (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No es por nada pero nos estan haciendo creer que somos una mierda y los politicos lo estan consintiendo (algun dia la gente se dara cuenta). La realidad es que si no hubiesemos recibido subvenciones europeas para mantener parados determinados sectores y nos librarasemos de nuestra casta politica acojanariamos a mas de un pais. Estamos situados geograficamente en una zona excepcional (buenos terrenos sin casi actividades sismicas,buen clima,buenos puertos y uno de los aeropuertos mejor situados del mundo). Es acojonante, tenemos campos sin vacas,huertas dedicadas a campos de golf, terrenos productivos con pisos vacios,puertos explotados por barcos mercantes americanos y noruegos, petroleo en canarias y aun asi somos tan chulos que lo importamos.



Si es asi, ademas ,sino hubieramos entrado en la UE tendriamos una de la mejor indistria belica, y no tanta casta corrupta, ni tanta deuda.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si es asi, ademas ,sino hubieramos entrado en la UE tendriamos una de la mejor indistria belica, y no tanta casta corrupta, ni tanta deuda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk



La ue ha sido una estafa a gran escala. Nuestra casta politica fue comprada y nosotros fuimos la moneda de cambio. Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro. Y lo mismo paso con portugal. Nos han tomado por idiotas. A Alemania si la quitas la calefaccion en invierno es practicamente inavitable durante 3 meses al año. No entiendo por que tenemos que comprar verdura,fruta o leche a la ue si realmente nosotros podriamos tener excedentes sin problema. En cantabria y asturias hay miles de hectarias de monte sin explotar, que pasa que las vacas francesas son mejores que las nuestras??Ya que me ha entrado el orgullo patrio recomendare una leche que es muy buena (el buen pastor) de hecho la compran a ganaderos a traves de rigurosos examenes de calidad.Tb tenemos una empresa catalana que tiene unos yogures impresionantes. Y en alcampo hay una marca supuestamente blanca que vende aceite virgen extra de primera calidad de jaen. Al que le interese las galletas de marca blanca del mercadona son de siro y gullon (palencia)


----------



## juanfer (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La ue ha sido una estafa a gran escala. Nuestra casta politica fue comprada y nosotros fuimos la moneda de cambio. Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro. Y lo mismo paso con portugal. Nos han tomado por idiotas. A Alemania si la quitas la calefaccion en invierno es practicamente inavitable durante 3 meses al año. No entiendo por que tenemos que comprar verdura,fruta o leche a la ue si realmente nosotros podriamos tener excedentes sin problema. En cantabria y asturias hay miles de hectarias de monte sin explotar, que pasa que las vacas francesas son mejores que las nuestras??Ya que me ha entrado el orgullo patrio recomendare una leche que es muy buena (el buen pastor) de hecho la compran a ganaderos a traves de rigurosos examenes de calidad.Tb tenemos una empresa catalana que tiene unos yogures impresionantes. Y en alcampo hay una marca supuestamente blanca que vende aceite virgen extra de primera calidad de jaen. Al que le interese las galletas de marca blanca del mercadona son de siro y gullon (palencia)



La ue ha asolado la agricultura y ganaderia española, en favor de la francesa. Nos han despojado de industria. Y la puta deuda. Una invasion sin panzers en toda regla.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> la ue ha sido una estafa a gran escala. Nuestra casta politica fue comprada y nosotros fuimos la moneda de cambio. Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro. Y lo mismo paso con portugal. Nos han tomado por idiotas. A alemania si la quitas la calefaccion en invierno es practicamente *inavitable *durante 3 meses al año. No entiendo por que tenemos que comprar verdura,fruta o leche a la ue si realmente nosotros podriamos tener excedentes sin problema. En cantabria y asturias hay miles de *hectarias *de monte sin explotar, que pasa que las vacas francesas son mejores que las nuestras??ya que me ha entrado el orgullo patrio recomendare una leche que es muy buena (el buen pastor) de hecho la compran a ganaderos a traves de rigurosos examenes de calidad.tb tenemos una empresa catalana que tiene unos yogures impresionantes. Y en alcampo hay una marca supuestamente blanca que vende aceite virgen extra de primera calidad de jaen. Al que le interese las galletas de marca blanca del mercadona son de siro y gullon (palencia)



:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Jun 2012)

... la culpa es del maestro armero y el scatergories es mío.

Miles de millones de euros ahorrados por europeos del norte vinieron a regar esta tierra.
Si en lugar de invertirlos en reindustrializar o modernizar a la holandesa la agricultura...
los malgastamos en ciudades de las artes y ciencias y ciudades da cultura, en centros de interpretación de la alpargata y el botijo y las caras de bélmez, en AVEs a ninguna parte, en megaurbanizaciones en secarrales, aeropuertos sin aviones, piscinas climatizadas en centros penitenciarios, costosísimas operaciones a corazón abierto a recién bajados de la patera, enladrillar costas vírgenes, mantener explotaciones mineras ruinosas, en F1 - copa américa - la mejor liga del mundo, subvencionar programas de solución de conflictos mediante hipopótamos y asociaciones de lesbianas de zimbawe y en engordar la administración apesebrando a todos los amiguetes...
lo de echarle la culpa a la del culo mantecoso infollable me suena a escusa de perdedor miserable


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La ue ha asolado la agricultura y ganaderia española, en favor de la francesa. Nos han despojado de industria. Y la puta deuda. Una invasion sin panzers en toda regla.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk




Es de coña, en vez de investigar y hacer mas eficientes nuestras explotaciones nos hemos dedicado a fabricar ladrillos y cemento. Y ahora quieren que cerremos parte de nuestras explotaciones porcinas. No entiendo como seguimos haciendoles caso, nuestros productos dan mil vueltas a los franceses y bueno ya del turismo ni hablamos. Vamos nos ponemos a vender leche ,verduras y carne en pesetas devaluadas y los hundimos a todos. Habria que pedir explicaciones a Aznar y Rato por dejar entrar a nuestros enemigos en casa.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2012)

Los 56 en el SP son neck line o similar en timeframe de minutos. Ojo que hay un trade de 6 pipos.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ... la culpa es del maestro armero y el scatergories es mío.
> 
> Miles de millones de euros ahorrados por europeos del norte vinieron a regar esta tierra.
> Si en lugar de invertirlos en reindustrializar o modernizar a la holandesa la agricultura...
> ...



Jajajaja usted no ha visitado muchas explotaciones ganaderas y agricolas no? Es brutal lo que la ue ha hecho. En los buenos años los ahorradores del norte nos pagaban para que dejasemos de producir. Es un escandalo. Porque no nos pagaron para que dejasemos de producir ladrillos??


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es de coña, en vez de investigar y hacer mas eficientes nuestras explotaciones nos hemos dedicado a fabricar ladrillos y cemento. Y ahora quieren que cerremos parte de nuestras explotaciones porcinas. No entiendo como seguimos haciendoles caso, nuestros productos dan mil vueltas a los franceses y bueno ya del turismo ni hablamos. Vamos nos ponemos a vender leche ,verduras y carne en pesetas devaluadas y los hundimos a todos. Habria que pedir explicaciones a Aznar y Rato por dejar entrar a nuestros enemigos en casa.



:8::8::8:

mr. x gonzález gobernaba españa cuando en el 86 entramos en al UE y firmamos todo lo de las cuotas lácteas, sector pesquero y etc.
y en el 90 cuando fuimos de pleno derecho gobernaba el mismo mr. X

aznar y rato son culpables de muchas fechoráis (por decirlo de un modo suave) pero no nos olvidemos la marca psoe del partido unico ppoe ha gobernado más de 2/3 desde que murió el otro dictador


----------



## burbubolsa (19 Jun 2012)

Saldo neto 176 contratos positivos, 106,25 puntos más arriba al cierre. Día gacelero de patada para adelante.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> mr. x gonzález gobernaba españa cuando en el 86 entramos en al UE y firmamos todo lo de las cuotas lácteas, sector pesquero y etc.
> y en el 90 cuando fuimos de pleno derecho gobernaba el mismo mr. X
> ...



PP y psoe son exactamente lo mismo. Gonzalez en los 9x vendio la marina mercante de españa a una empresa muy famosa, lo se porque tenia algun familiar trabajando dentro. Ha sido un escandalo. Habria que juzgarles a todos. De hecho muchos politicos de ahora son los descendientes de la casta de antaño...Sus apellidos les delatan.


----------



## kaxkamel (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jajajaja usted no ha visitado muchas explotaciones ganaderas y agricolas no? Es brutal lo que la ue ha hecho. En los buenos años los ahorradores del norte nos pagaban para que dejasemos de producir. Es un escandalo. Porque no nos pagaron para que dejasemos de producir ladrillos??




La ue ofreció un trato y mucho dinero. mucho. muchísimo.
teníamos tiempo, teníamos dinero... 
no fue alemania ni francia los que decidieron que empedraramos (a la antigua) plazas de pueblos, tiraramos cientos de kilómetros de paseos marítimos, mantuviéramos minas super-deficitarias
ni miterrand, ni kohl, nos obligaron a levantar engendros tipo marina d´or, ciudad valdeluz, seseña
no fue la UE la que impuso los campos de golf en secarrales, la LFP de las estrellas, las subvenciones milmillonarias a parques eólicos, solares, temáticos...
el plan E no fue cosa de los especuladores de la city
que españa invitara a venirse a 7 millones de pobres no se decidió en bruselas
lo del abandono escolar es cosa nuestra, la logse, loe, loce y suputamadre no son derecho comunitario

etc. etc.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> parte de mi familia todavía (mal)vive de las vacas y la leche. Y digo (mal)vive porque han tenido que añadir otras actividades.
> 
> La ue ofreció un trato y mucho dinero. mucho. muchísimo.
> teníamos tiempo, teníamos dinero...
> ...



La culpa ha sido de la casta. En el norte hay miles de hectareas vacias, es una aberracion. Han incentivado grandes explotaciones con calidades inferiores contra pequeñas explotaciones y eso sin contar todas las subvenciones que han dado para que muchas explotaciones se quedasen de brazos cruzados. Ahora estan haciendo lo mismo con explotaciones porcinas.Hace años a traves de la distribucion de productos quimicos (henkel) tuve la oportunidad de ver alguna explotacion ganadera, en concreto de pollos, era una locura, a traves de piensos conseguian que estos creciesen en menos de 1 mes y por supuesto pasaban toda su vida enjaulados. Se han cerrado explotaciones de calidad a la vez que se han incentivado economias de escala reduciendo considerablemente las calidades.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jun 2012)

El problema en la UE es que ha habido una conjunción planetaria de necios y de circunstancias espinosas.

Por una parte, a España se le han acabado las subvenciones porque uno de los destacados necios no fue capaz de negociar razonablemente su mantenimiento; el muy tonto del culo se creyó lo de la championsligui y le pareció que lo de las subvenciones era de pobres, y que para pobres, los centroeuropeos. España era líder, íbamos a adelantar a Francia (coño, nos íbamos a adelantar a nosotros mismos, cómo no íbamos a adelantar a los demás) y ya no necesitábamos subvenciones. Lo que nadie le debió explicar a este portento es que las subvenciones no sólo estaban destinadas a cerrar el diferencial con el núcleo duro europeo, sino que también eran una compensación por poder ser una potencia agrícola y no serlo, para que Francia pudiese seguir teniendo un sector agrícola. Por recibir una parte de la PAC muy inferior a la que nos correspondería, para que Francia y Alemania pudiesen seguir privilegiadas en la Política Agrícola Común. Por haber desmantelado la industria naval y pesquera. No eran una limosna, eran un mecanismo de compensación, igual que el cheque británico. Pero nadie debió decírselo. 

Otra circunstancia espinosa fue la apertura al este de la unión europea, impulsada por los británicos y concedida como compensación por los alemanes, cuando lo que se debería haber hecho era profundizar la Europa de 15, y después ir integrando países del este a medida que estuviesen preparados. Pero al abrirse al este, se acabó cualquier posibilidad de equilibrar las economías de los países. 

Una tercera circunstancia espinosa fue que para cumplir los requisitos de Maastricht, España tuviese que reducir déficit y masa monetaria, mientras que Alemania, para financiar la unión con Alemania del Este, estuviese haciendo lo contrario; en el momento de pasar por caja para cambiar las monedas antiguas por el nuevo euro, además del cambio trucado, resultó que teníamos menos masa canjeable, y que los alemanes tenían más que la que podían manejar sin inflación: la solución, ya la saben, la burbuja inmobiliaria. Que sí, que es cierto que a nadie le pusieron una pistola en la frente, pero que si ahora no se puede pagar, que vengan y se lleven los pisos.

Y luego están los necios y los trincones. En eso sí que somos la championsligui, pero cuidado, que hay mucha competencia. Berlusconi, la cuadrilla italiana al completo, Chirac, Miterrand, Lionel Jospin... Y por supuesto, Merkel, que todo lo hace a golpe de cálculo electoral. Nunca ha tenido la fortaleza en las urnas que consideraba necesaria, y siempre ha estado buscando la popularidad a golpe de políticas que gocen de popularidad entre el electorado. De esa manera cerró las centrales nucleares el año pasado, y por esos motivos está llevando a Europa al borde del abismo. Con alguien como Kohl, probablemente corrupto (como todos, por otra parte), pero con una clara idea de lo que quería conseguir en Europa, y de las contrapartidas que tenía que pagar para lograrlo, estaríamos en otra situación. 

Y claro, los últimos necios en entrar en escena han sido los del gobierno del PP. Que no sé en dónde carajo han estado los ocho últimos años. Porque cualquier persona que no fuese un cacho de carne con ojos y que haya vivido en España en los últimos 8 años tenía que ser consciente de que los gobiernos socialistas estaban dejando todo hecho unos zorros. Es increíble que los del PP no tuviesen ni idea de lo que estaba pasando, y si teniendo una idea de lo que ocurría, por remota que sea, han llegado tan mal preparados, es que son idiotas. Tenían tres meses para haber metido la podadora en el sector público y haber causado una impresión de competencia en el mundo. En vez de eso, los dedicaron a tratar de ganar en Andalucía :ouch: para acabar perdiendo :ouch::ouch: Y desde entonces, a no dar una a derechas: no recortar el aparato de la administración ni la locura de sistema organizativo del estado (ojo, y no hacerlo no porque sea endiabladamente difícil cambiar el modelo de organización territorial, sino porque dicen que es bueno :, sino subir impuestos, reducir servicios y decir una cosa a las horas en punto, para afirmar la contraria a las horas y media. 

Mientras sigamos teniendo líderes tan desnortados como los que tenemos (ojo, y somos nosotros los que les votamos, tampoco podemos echarle la culpa al empedrado) será muy difícil que podamos salir de esta.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ... la culpa es del maestro armero y el scatergories es mío.
> 
> Miles de millones de euros ahorrados por europeos del norte vinieron a regar esta tierra.
> Si en lugar de invertirlos en reindustrializar o modernizar a la holandesa la agricultura...
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a que los fondos europeos, en una muy buena parte, se han malgastado lamentablemente. Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que muchos de esos fondos son finalistas, es decir, que la propia Unión Europea aprobaba su aplicación al fin al que se destinaban, y no se podían usar para otra cosa. Así que que se quejen ahora de que se han gastado en lo que se dijo que se iban a gastar también es excusa de mal administrador. 

Y otra cosa; muchos de esos fondos estaban específicamente destinados a desmantelar industria y agricultura para que pudiesen subsistir la industria y la agricultura europeas. Así que decir que se podían haber destinado los fondos a promover una agricultura más eficiente es directamente de ciencia ficción. Los europeos (y ojo, nosotros somos parte de ese engranaje) no lo permiten. Europa dista mucho de ser una máquina perfectamente engrasada en la que todas las decisiones sean racionales. Y los que en última instancia mandan en Europa no son, precisamente, los PIGS. 

Tenemos mucho de qué arrepentirnos, pero no somos los únicos malos de la película esta.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El problema en la UE es que ha habido una conjunción planetaria de necios y de circunstancias espinosas.
> 
> Por una parte, a España se le han acabado las subvenciones porque uno de los destacados necios no fue capaz de negociar razonablemente su mantenimiento; el muy tonto del culo se creyó lo de la championsligui y le pareció que lo de las subvenciones era de pobres, y que para pobres, los centroeuropeos. España era líder, íbamos a adelantar a Francia (coño, nos íbamos a adelantar a nosotros mismos, cómo no íbamos a adelantar a los demás) y ya no necesitábamos subvenciones. Lo que nadie le debió explicar a este portento es que las subvenciones no sólo estaban destinadas a cerrar el diferencial con el núcleo duro europeo, sino que también eran una compensación por poder ser una potencia agrícola y no serlo, para que Francia pudiese seguir teniendo un sector agrícola. Por recibir una parte de la PAC muy inferior a la que nos correspondería, para que Francia y Alemania pudiesen seguir privilegiadas en la Política Agrícola Común. Por haber desmantelado la industria naval y pesquera. No eran una limosna, eran un mecanismo de compensación, igual que el cheque británico. Pero nadie debió decírselo.
> 
> ...



Deberiamos dar la patada a europa y a los politicos y poner la maquinaria ganadera y agricola al 100% . Con todos los montes que hay en cantabria,asturias,pais vasco y galicia inundariamos europa de toneladas de leche. O no os acordais lo que hacian los gabachos con nuestros camiones de fresas en la frontera? Nuestra casta ha embargado nuestro futuro con un cheque europeo y encima sin preguntarnos. Nos han cambiado tomates,carne,leche,barcos,industria por obras que son autenticas aberraciones.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Tiene usted toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a que los fondos europeos, en una muy buena parte, se han malgastado lamentablemente. Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que muchos de esos fondos son finalistas, es decir, que la propia Unión Europea aprobaba su aplicación al fin al que se destinaban, y no se podían usar para otra cosa. Así que que se quejen ahora de que se han gastado en lo que se dijo que se iban a gastar también es excusa de mal administrador.
> 
> Y otra cosa; muchos de esos fondos estaban específicamente destinados a desmantelar industria y agricultura para que pudiesen subsistir la industria y la agricultura europeas. Así que decir que se podían haber destinado los fondos a promover una agricultura más eficiente es directamente de ciencia ficción. Los europeos (y ojo, nosotros somos parte de ese engranaje) no lo permiten. Europa dista mucho de ser una máquina perfectamente engrasada en la que todas las decisiones sean racionales. Y los que en última instancia mandan en Europa no son, precisamente, los PIGS.
> 
> Tenemos mucho de qué arrepentirnos, pero no somos los únicos malos de la película esta.



En el caso de la burbuja inmobiliaria (crédito a financiación, n o me refiero a promotor) las cosas son así:
1) Pepito: Malo.malísmo. Se ha metido en una cosa que no puede pagar por su ignorancia y su falta de previsión.
2) Banco-Caja españolas: Malas.malísimas, les han prestado dinero sin cálculo adecuado de riesgos a personas que no pueden devolverlo. Pura basura especuladora.
3) Banco Alemán-Francés: Bueno.Buenísmo. Les han prestado dinero a los banco españoles. Si salía bien, los españoles pagan intereses. Negocio redondo.Si sale mal, se inyectan los millones que hagan falta a los bancos con la garantía del Estado español.

Todo los español es malo. Pepito.pasapiseros-Bancos-Cajas.

Los que ponen el dinero ganan en cualquier caso. Ellos no son malos. Son buenos. Ellos no tenían, por lo visto, que hacer un análisis de riesgos.

Pues si hacían una inversión (especulativa) TIENEN QUE ACEPTAR QUE HAN PERDIDO.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> ... la culpa es del maestro armero y el scatergories es mío.
> 
> Miles de millones de euros ahorrados por europeos del norte vinieron a regar esta tierra.
> Si en lugar de invertirlos en reindustrializar o modernizar a la holandesa la agricultura...
> ...



Normal, ya se nos ha olvidado hasta trabajar. 

No sé quien fue más tonto: el que prestó el dinero o el que se lo llegó a pulir por completo.

Ahora ya a pensar que la oportunidad pasó. Too late. A comernos un lustro por lo menos para sacar algo de pecho...si es que la casta y este país de aborregados/acojonados no permiten que nuevamente se demore.


----------



## Durmiente (19 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Normal, ya se nos ha olvidado hasta trabajar.
> 
> No sé quien fue más tonto: el que prestó el dinero o el que se lo llegó a pulir por completo.
> 
> Ahora ya a pensar que la oportunidad pasó. Too late. *A comernos un lustro* por lo menos para sacar algo de pecho...si es que la casta y este país de aborregados/acojonados no permiten que nuevamente se demore.



Hasta el año 2020, como mínmo, no hay esperanza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2012)

Creo que elsr. ponzi pidió 

*BMW*







Zona clave... si supera la linea roja de puntos y la naranja de rayas podría activar un doble suelo hasta los 65 y desactivaría un segundo bajista que quiere llevar al precio a 51.8.
Si tiene alguna duda, pregunte,que estoy parco de palabrería...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y en alcampo hay una marca supuestamente blanca que vende aceite virgen extra de primera calidad de jaen.



¿Cual? ienso:



Durmiente dijo:


> Hasta el año 2020, como mínmo, no hay esperanza.





> 1986: Inicio de la burbuja
> 2006: Fin de la burbuja (turning point)
> 2006-2010 Crisis y desinflado
> 2010-*2025* Transición estrutural a un nuevo modelo productivo con mayor integración en la UE y sobre todo VIVIENDA SEMIGRATUITA (alquileres de menos de dos dígitos).



ir- dixit. :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hasta el año 2020, como mínmo, no hay esperanza.



He querido ser algo positivo...:cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Jun 2012)

Siempre positivo...

Por cierto: Debt crisis: Spain and Italy to be bailed out in £600bn deal - Telegraph ::



> European leaders are poised to announce *a £600 billion deal to bail out Spain and Italy*, it emerged at the G20 summit on Tuesday night.



:: ^∞


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que elsr. ponzi pidió
> 
> *BMW*
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, vamos de momento mejor no tocarla. Por fundamentales por debajo de 55 podria ser un precio razonable de compra para bmw.Desde luego por encima de 70 como estuvo hace unos meses no. Financieramente la que tiene una situacion mas holgada es volkwagen ademas cotiza por debajo de su valor contable. Bmw en caja tiene 10000 mill y debe 30000 mill. Mientras las empresas alemanas tengan tipos escandalosamente bajos bmw se estara financiando practicamente gratis. Chinito es un especialista en coches y va con bmw hasta el madmax ))) no sere yo quien me oponga a su criterio. A mi los audis nunca me gan gustado pero vw tiene coches miticos como el golf o el minibus de los hipies.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2012)

Salida ayer de FDS(NYSE)

Entrada a 91,61 salida a 94,60.

Mañana igual volvemos a entrar en yanki.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Cual? ienso:
> 
> ir- dixit. :´(



No se la marca de memoria. En cantabria no conozco ningun alcampo.... Aqui solo he visto prycas reconvertidos en carrefour. Cuando regrese a madrid lo miro y lo publico


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> :8::8::8:
> 
> mr. x gonzález gobernaba españa cuando en el 86 entramos en al UE y firmamos todo lo de las cuotas lácteas, sector pesquero y etc.
> y en el 90 cuando fuimos de pleno derecho gobernaba el mismo mr. X
> ...



Menudo par de putas tanto el PP como el PSOE. Ambos empiezan por P.

Hace mucho que todos esos tipejos abandonaron la ideología para poder dedicarse a mangar lo máximo posible. Para ellos, el todo vale.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Jun 2012)

Germany set to allow eurozone bailout fund to buy troubled countries' debt | Business | guardian.co.uk



> to allow the eurozone's €750bn (£605bn) bailout fund to buy up the bonds of crisis-hit governments in a desperate effort to drive down borrowing costs for Spain and Italy and prevent the single currency from imploding.



Me voy a la cama, a ver en qué idioma habla el locutor cuando se encienda el radio-despertador :ouch:

PD: Nuestro Presidente del Gobierno hablando en directo (Canal 24h)
Ay madre, que se ciña a las notas...

PD2: Ah, bueno, está satisfecho con lo conseguido en la reunión. Entonces no pasa nada. inocho: 

PD3: Ahora contesta preguntas de los periodistas... :cook:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

La Carta de la Bolsa - Banco de España retrasa hasta septiembre el informe de las auditorías sobre la salud de la banca

Vaya pandilla de incompetentes. Vaya momento de decir esto.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> He querido ser algo positivo...:cook:



No hay motivo para el optimismo, es tiempo para el realismo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No hay motivo para el optimismo, es tiempo para el realismo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Yeah!!!!, donde andas?


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yeah!!!!, donde andas?



Levantando el país con jornadas interminables.

Hay que generar impuestos para los de la paguita.

Corto y cierro, me voy a la piltra.


----------



## Sipanha (20 Jun 2012)

Interesante comentario en Zerohedge sobre si mañana en la reunión del FOMC Bernie hablará de imprimir como parece que los mercados quieren.

"Benny cant print for a number of reasons.

1. SPX at 1,360. Where exactly is the pain? Is Ben going to start printing after every 5% drop in stocks? Last summer stocks dropped 20% and Ben didnt print. And Ben cant afford to have the market buy into the Bernake put. It emasculates him and limits the potency of his policies.

2. Interest rates are already at record lows. The treasury has people lining up to buy its debt for <3%. Previous QE happened to coincide with big buyers getting out of treasuries, potentially causing a funding issue. He cant make an arguement how printing here will help the economy. Unlike last summer their is no freeze up in interbank lending. Nothing.

3. Mitt CLEARLY said no money for Europe. Perry was on CNBC saying no printing to bailout Obama or Europe. Ben has to take into account how close we are to the election. If he prints and it doesnt work (or worse backfires) he will be the first fed cheif in history to be fired and investigated by Congress and his legacy will be trash"

No QE es igual a...


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La culpa ha sido de la casta. En el norte hay miles de hectareas vacias, es una aberracion. Han incentivado grandes explotaciones con calidades inferiores contra pequeñas explotaciones y eso sin contar todas las subvenciones que han dado para que muchas explotaciones se quedasen de brazos cruzados. Ahora estan haciendo lo mismo con explotaciones porcinas.Hace años a traves de la distribucion de productos quimicos (henkel) tuve la oportunidad de ver alguna explotacion ganadera, en concreto de pollos, era una locura, a traves de piensos conseguian que estos creciesen en menos de 1 mes y por supuesto pasaban toda su vida enjaulados. Se han cerrado explotaciones de calidad a la vez que se han incentivado economias de escala reduciendo considerablemente las calidades.



he seguido este apasinante debate, tienes parte de razón (sin ofender, por supuesto) pero pongamos por ejemplo el beneficio(productividad ) de una naranja veamos a groso modo que parte se queda España.

Maquinaria agricola Alemania
Carburante parte España, Francia, USA
pesticidas Holanda, Alemania, USA
Fertilizantes Usa, Holanda, Alemania, Francia
recolección España

eso es practicamente todo lo que se queda España de "valor añadido " vs los demás , eso sin contar tranporte, logistica, distribución, que hay tela que cortar...... desolador


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

Janus a ver si pudes cantar entradas ¿qué tal ves a FSLR?


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus a ver si pudes cantar entradas ¿qué tal ves a FSLR?



Yo me salí con objetivo cumplido pero creo que sigue siendo alcista o al menos más alcista de bajista.

En timeframe diario se enfrenta ahora a la MM50 y ahí le puedo costar algo. Eso sí, puede corregir 1 dolar perfectamente.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> he seguido este apasinante debate, tienes parte de razón (sin ofender, por supuesto) pero pongamos por ejemplo el beneficio(productividad ) de una naranja veamos a groso modo que parte se queda España.
> 
> Maquinaria agricola Alemania
> Carburante parte España, Francia, USA
> ...



Tienes razon pero lo suyo es que a la vez hubiesemos desarrollar otras disciplinas complementarias. Cualquier disciplina suele tener un cierto autoaprendizaje, en el tema de la agricultura por ej (riego por goteo, invernaderos, diferenciacion por calidad, i+d en maquinaria....). En productos quimicos para maquinaria industrial y ganadera se de primera mano que todo es mejorable, de hecho te puedo asegurar que algunas empresas quimicas españolas hace años consiguieron ser competitivas en algun producto concreto frente a henkel (y te aseguro que tiene mucho merito),ahora que cuesta trabajo, asumes riesgos y que nadie regala nada pues tambien. No por ser frances,aleman o americano eres mejor y seras mejor que los demas de por vida. Todo con el tiempo va cambiando. Lo suyo es no quedarse simplemente con las naranjas sino aprender y mejorar cada dia. Desde luego de nada sirve fabricar muchas maquinaria si luego pides a los agricultores que se queden de brazos cruzados o si tiras o quemas la comida.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienes razon pero lo suyo es que a la vez hubiesemos desarrollar otras disciplinas complementarias. Cualquier disciplina suele tener un cierto autoaprendizaje, en el tema de la agricultura por ej (riego por goteo, invernaderos, diferenciacion por calidad, i+d en maquinaria....). En productos quimicos para maquinaria industrial y ganadera se de primera mano que todo es mejorable, de hecho te puedo asegurar que algunas empresas quimicas españolas hace años consiguieron ser competitivas en algun producto concreto frente a henkel (y te aseguro que tiene mucho merito),ahora que cuesta trabajo, asumes riesgos y que nadie regala nada pues tambien. No por ser frances,aleman o americano eres mejor y seras mejor que los demas de por vida. Todo con el tiempo va cambiando. Lo suyo es no quedarse simplemente con las naranjas sino aprender y mejorar cada dia. Desde luego de nada sirve fabricar muchas maquinaria si luego pides a los agricultores que se queden de brazos cruzados o si tiras o quemas la comida.



Se acabó el juego. No hay posibilidad de cambio. Nos impondrán una república, no porque sea mejor, sino para demostrarnos que no tenemos capacidad de decisión. Finito.

Por cierto, de los que quieran que se vaya Marianito, que se coloquen en primer lugar los que le votaron, para llevarse los porrazos y los balazos. Yo no le voté. Yo me pongo detrás para vigilar que ponen el empeño suficiente.

Compra de 3000 contratos en EURUSD a las 6:30.


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

Respecto a lo de europa. ¿Donde esperaban estos y aquellos que acabara toda la liquidez con la que nos invadian desde alli, si la industria estaba desmontandose, la agricultura con cupos bestiales, la ganaderia idem. Solo nos quedaba turismo (osea, ladrillo) y ladrillo. Lo que sobraba iba destinado a creernos señores cuando no habiamos dejado todavia de ser unos paletos (paletismo que ibamos dejando atras a marchas forzadas), y traer a millones de inmigrantes a hacer lo que en españa, como señores que eramos, no queriamos hacer, con parte de verdad y de mentira en esa afirmacion. El resultado: El previsible, a falta de actividad productiva rentable, por imposicion europea, y amplificado por la abundante liquidez que entraba desde alli, el dinero se fue a actividades especulativas (ladrillo y cia.). ¡Si es que es de cajon! Lo que yo digo es que si yo, que no tengo apenas cultura financiera, aparte de lo que haya podido aprender aqui, puedo verlo ¿como no lo veian lo que tenian que verlo, con sus master y posgrados, aunque los dedicaran a meter mano en la fila de atras a la guarrilla de turno? Lo veian, claro que lo veian, y lo sabian lo que iba a pasar, claro que lo sabian... todos complices, y el populacho victima, con el unico pecado de ser humanos y errar, sobretodo en lo que se desconoce.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Yo creo que este país puede ir muy bien, pero parece que todos los pasos que dan los políticos sean los mismos que daría nuestro peor enemigo. Cuando solventemos ese 'pequeño' inconveniente este país crecerá con mucho potencial para ser una Alemania, USA o Japón más, aunque mejor una Suiza, Holanda, Canadá, potencia de segunda fila es lo que nos cala mejor.

Y los políticos a los que más odio no son los del pp$o€ (que también) sino a los catalanes, no hay peor calaña sobre este país que esos sinvergüenzas fascistas y descerebrados, aunque me da lo mismo las siglas que usen, a un auténtico HDLGP como montilla lo pasaría antes por la guillotina que a bobos solemnes como el rajao o el zp, esa ralea es el auténtico cáncer del país y el peligro es que vamos a una metástasis como no nos demos prisa en puentear a tamaños desfalcadores y a toda su cuadrilla de ineptos lamesuelas.

Hoy parece que vamos a tener rangos amplios, ayer el volumen indicaba gap alcista y/o subidas al principio de la sesión. Me inclinaría en este momento por largos (para la sesión, aun no es momento de abrirlos) según el volumen en el Stoxx.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> Respecto a lo de europa. ¿Donde esperaban estos y aquellos que acabara toda la liquidez con la que nos invadian desde alli, si la industria estaba desmontandose, la agricultura con cupos bestiales, la ganaderia idem. Solo nos quedaba turismo (osea, ladrillo) y ladrillo. Lo que sobraba iba destinado a creernos señores cuando no habiamos dejado todavia de ser unos paletos (paletismo que ibamos dejando atras a marchas forzadas), y traer a millones de inmigrantes a hacer lo que en españa, como señores que eramos, no queriamos hacer, con parte de verdad y de mentira en esa afirmacion. El resultado: El previsible, a falta de actividad productiva rentable, por imposicion europea, y amplificado por la abundante liquidez que entraba desde alli, el dinero se fue a actividades especulativas (ladrillo y cia.). ¡Si es que es de cajon! Lo que yo digo es que si yo, que no tengo apenas cultura financiera, aparte de lo que haya podido aprender aqui, puedo verlo ¿como no lo veian lo que tenian que verlo, con sus master y posgrados, aunque los dedicaran a meter mano en la fila de atras a la guarrilla de turno? Lo veian, claro que lo veian, y lo sabian lo que iba a pasar, claro que lo sabian... todos complices, y el populacho victima, con el unico pecado de ser humanos y errar, sobretodo en lo que se desconoce.



Confundir turismo con ladrillo es equivocarse, el turismo implica muchas cosas que no pasan por la ladrillitits e incluso que se pelean con ella, el destrozar toda la costa con moles de 20 pisos es bastante anti-turístico, más teniendo en cuenta que muchos turismo extranjero, del que se queda suele elegir campo (aunque sea cercano al mar) o pueblos de playa con edificios mayormente bajos, los 'decorados' de urbes playeras son para el turismo que viene, se emborracha y se larga en una semana.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo creo que este país puede ir muy bien, pero parece que todos los pasos que dan los políticos sean los mismos que daría nuestro peor enemigo. Cuando solventemos ese 'pequeño' inconveniente este país crecerá con mucho potencial para ser una Alemania, USA o Japón más, aunque mejor una Suiza, Holanda, Canadá, potencia de segunda fila es lo que nos cala mejor.
> 
> ...



Los que votasteis a Marianito, poneros en primera fila. Yo espero mi turno pacientemente.


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Confundir turismo con ladrillo es equivocarse, el turismo implica muchas cosas que no pasan por la ladrillitits e incluso que se pelean con ella, el destrozar toda la costa con moles de 20 pisos es bastante anti-turístico, más teniendo en cuenta que muchos turismo extranjero, del que se queda suele elegir campo (aunque sea cercano al mar) o pueblos de playa con edificios mayormente bajos, los 'decorados' de urbes playeras son para el turismo que viene, se emborracha y se larga en una semana.



No me negara que si consideramos el turismo una actividad especulativa mas (que no lo es o debiera serlo, esto que propongo es solo un ejercicio mental), es mas rentable en el corto plazo el turismo salvaje a base de destruir todo para edificar edificios de 20 plantas, que el turismo del que habla Vd. que requiere un mimo especial durante años. Con la abundante liquidez que habia entonces el camino mas rapido, que no logico en condiciones normales, era este que vemos en nuestras costas. Ganadores, los que se han enriquecido construyendo a costa del entorno y los politicos complices que autorizaban lo inautorizable a cambio de maletines llenos de papel. Perdedores, todos los demas.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> No me negara que si consideramos el turismo una actividad especulativa mas (que no lo es o debiera serlo, esto que propongo es solo un ejercicio mental), es mas rentable en el corto plazo el turismo salvaje a base de destruir todo para edificar edificios de 20 plantas, que el turismo del que habla Vd. que requiere un mimo especial durante años. Con la abundante liquidez que habia entonces el camino mas rapido, que no logico en condiciones normales, era este que vemos en nuestras costas. Ganadores, los que se han enriquecido construyendo a costa del entorno y los politicos complices que autorizaban lo inautorizable a cambio de maletines llenos de papel. Perdedores, todos los demas.



El turismo no es opción para España, a no ser que se reste otro 10% de PIB. No es opción, ninguna clase de turismo, repito, como motor industrial. Otra cosa es que el país partiera de las más altas cotas de miseria y el turismo fuera, junto a la inmigración, el principal atractor de divisas. Ya no es una opción válida, por mucho que lo fuera durante décadas. Recuerden bien lo que se está rifando, que a veces creo que se leen demasiadas estupideces por aquí.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Deberiamos dar la patada a europa y a los politicos y poner la maquinaria ganadera y agricola al 100% . Con todos los montes que hay en cantabria,asturias,pais vasco y galicia inundariamos europa de toneladas de leche. O no os acordais lo que hacian los gabachos con nuestros camiones de fresas en la frontera? Nuestra casta ha embargado nuestro futuro con un cheque europeo y encima sin preguntarnos. Nos han cambiado tomates,carne,leche,barcos,industria por obras que son autenticas aberraciones.



El problema es que los jovenes que podrian tomar el relevo generacional, se han acostumbrado a la vida facil, y al porqueyolovalgo, y en el campo no hay internet, y las jornadas de sol a sol todos los dias de la semana, ahora no van con ellos. en fin cuando mas arriba nos han subido más dura sera la caida. Aunque sean ingenieros y con 60 masteres y 40 idiomas, ¡No tienen ni idea de manejar una plantación agricola o ganadera!, que es lo que nos queda ademas de un turismo low cost. Con el nuevo acuerdo UE-Marruecos, habrá que hacerse la idea de trabajar de sol a sol todos los dias de la semana incluidos los sabados y domingos por 200 euros al mes, que seran los margenes de beneficio en agricultura y ganadaria. La flota pesquera esta casi desmantelada, y lo que queda no tendrá donde pescar, además con los costes de combustible ni les saldra a cuenta salir.

Por no contar los disparates hidricos, que han hecho que multitud de plantaciones quedaran sin regadio para llevar agua a urbanizaciones donde no vive nadie o alguien queria hacer campos de golf.

La casta, con la UE y la paguitas han hecho mucho daño.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

sobre el turismo:

Turismo en españa es 10.2% pib, equivale a unos 140MM€. Esto sería el 4% del pib aleman, el 5% de Francia.... No es moco de pavo, aunque si es cierto que hay que potenciar otros sectores.

y sobre la pesca:

El avispado hace tiempo que dejo el barco y lo cambió por la piscifactoría marina.


----------



## The Hellion (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> he seguido este apasinante debate, tienes parte de razón (sin ofender, por supuesto) pero pongamos por ejemplo el beneficio(productividad ) de una naranja veamos a groso modo que parte se queda España.
> 
> Maquinaria agricola Alemania
> Carburante parte España, Francia, USA
> ...



Tienen razón los dos, pero una cosa es clara; sin naranjas españolas, en España no hay incentivo para desarrollar ahora esa industria. Peeero: con naranjas españolas, a medio plazo, no debería haber problemas insalvables para desarrollar aquí parte de esa industria auxiliar, como dice Ponzi después. 

Y así es como se crean los clusteres que tan de moda estuvieron hace unos años; no por decreto, como hacían aquí ("se constituye el cluster del conocimiento" :8::XX, sino creando las circunstancias para que surja una potencia tractora (nunca mejor dicho ) e industria auxiliar. 

Claro que en este tema hay un grave inconveniente: la PAC, que hace que la competitividad natural española no valga para nada, porque todo está intervenido y todo gira en torno a los subsidios dictaminados desde Bruselas.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> No me negara que si consideramos el turismo una actividad especulativa mas (que no lo es o debiera serlo, esto que propongo es solo un ejercicio mental), es mas rentable en el corto plazo el turismo salvaje a base de destruir todo para edificar edificios de 20 plantas, que el turismo del que habla Vd. que requiere un mimo especial durante años. Con la abundante liquidez que habia entonces el camino mas rapido, que no logico en condiciones normales, era este que vemos en nuestras costas. Ganadores, los que se han enriquecido construyendo a costa del entorno y los politicos complices que autorizaban lo inautorizable a cambio de maletines llenos de papel. Perdedores, todos los demas.



Por donde yo vivo la inmensa mayoría de 'gringos' vive en Villas, adosados o casas de campo, no en moles de 20 pisos, a las moles no van ni siquiera los ingleses de la despedida de soltero del pasado fin de semana. Si se ganó dinero con ello especulativamente hasta hace poco fue por la burbuja inmobiliaria, no por el propio turismo.

Lo que dices es como ganar dinero en índices solo a largos porque hay una burbuja punto com ¿cuando se pincha la burbuja se sigue ganando dinero de la misma forma? no, pero en tu caso no sabrías que es lo que está fallando en el esquema, con el turismo pasa lo mismo, este no implica ladrillitis aunque muchos nos lo hayan querido hacer ver así interesadamente para sus propios negocietes particulares.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Me traigo niveles del blog...


Pues tenemos canal principal estrecho, posible volatilidad alta. A mantener para seguir camino de los 7000 los 6.826. Si rompemos el canal principal (6.686-6.712) por abajo, cuidado con mantener los 6.542


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sobre el turismo:
> 
> Turismo en españa es 10.2% pib, equivale a unos 140MM€. Esto sería el 4% del pib aleman, el 5% de Francia.... No es moco de pavo, aunque si es cierto que hay que potenciar otros sectores.
> 
> ...



El problema de las piscifactorias es que hay muchos robos.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Primeras escaramuzas en los niveles...esto promete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema de las piscifactorias es que hay muchos robos.



están investigando en la universidad de montejaque, en colaboración con el instituto oceanográfico de mijas costa, una nueva especie que haga las veces de perro guardían en las piscifactorías...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Se acabó el juego. No hay posibilidad de cambio. Nos impondrán una república, no porque sea mejor, sino para demostrarnos que no tenemos capacidad de decisión. Finito.
> 
> Por cierto, de los que quieran que se vaya Marianito, que se coloquen en primer lugar los que le votaron, para llevarse los porrazos y los balazos. Yo no le voté. Yo me pongo detrás para vigilar que ponen el empeño suficiente.
> 
> Compra de 3000 contratos en EURUSD a las 6:30.



Siempre hay posibilidad de cambio. Hay muchas explotaciones que se estan recuperando. Algunos agricultures ya venden a traves de internet diferenciandose del resto por ser 100% respetuosos con el medio ambiente. No tiene nada que ver una buena lechuga y un buen tomate cantabro a las porquerias insipidas que venden en los supermercados. Y con las legumbres pasa tres cuartas partes de lo mismo, de hecho en Madrid ya hay tiendas que ofrecen legumbres de 1 calidad enviadas directamente por el agricultor desde leon o salamanca. Sera un largo camino pero lo que no tiene sentido es que teniendo productos de 1 calidad nos dediquemos a bajar costes sin parar con productos de dudosa calidad, eso que lo hagan otros.


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por donde yo vivo la inmensa mayoría de 'gringos' vive en Villas, adosados o casas de campo, no en moles de 20 pisos, a las moles no van ni siquiera los ingleses de la despedida de soltero del pasado fin de semana. Si se ganó dinero con ello especulativamente hasta hace poco fue por la burbuja inmobiliaria, no por el propio turismo.
> 
> Lo que dices es como ganar dinero en índices solo a largos porque hay una burbuja punto com ¿cuando se pincha la burbuja se sigue ganando dinero de la misma forma? no, pero en tu caso no sabrías que es lo que está fallando en el esquema, con el turismo pasa lo mismo, este no implica ladrillitis aunque muchos nos lo hayan querido hacer ver así interesadamente para sus propios negocietes particulares.



Si al final decimos lo mismo. El que tiene pasta y trae pasta, busca calidad, que no la encuentra en las moles. Aqui lo que ha habido es ladrillitis, de la que parte a ido a la unica actividad real rentable que nos quedaba en el pais: el turismo, contaminandolo y destruyendolo. Lo mismo ha pasado con la industria, se han construido millones de pabellones "industriales" (me rio con lo de industriales, realmente lo unico que habia eran almacenes y tiendas), que ahora cuando ha venido paco con la rebaja estan vacios. Es decir con la excusa de construir para la actividad real, lo unico que se ha hecho es seguir con la actividad especulativa, el ladrillo.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Segunda, hoy tenemos otra velita mínimo 250 puntos (espero)


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> están investigando en la universidad de montejaque, en colaboración con el instituto oceanográfico de mijas costa, una nueva especie que haga las veces de perro guardían en las piscifactorías...



Es usted jrande, jrande pero jrande¡¡¡

:XX:

No tengo palabras¡¡¡ ))


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Segunda, hoy tenemos otra velita mínimo 250 puntos (espero)



+1, y si no es mucho pedir, que sea verde.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Segunda, hoy tenemos otra velita mínimo 250 puntos (espero)



.
¡QUE bien funciona su sistema de niveles! :Aplauso: Gracias por compartir los gráficos. 


Y yo creo que hoy tocamos los 6.800.


Ahí está ahora en los 6.712. ¿Como era?

¡FIGHT!


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que los jovenes que podrian tomar el relevo generacional, se han acostumbrado a la vida facil, y al porqueyolovalgo, y en el campo no hay internet, y las jornadas de sol a sol todos los dias de la semana, ahora no van con ellos. en fin cuando mas arriba nos han subido más dura sera la caida. Aunque sean ingenieros y con 60 masteres y 40 idiomas, ¡No tienen ni idea de manejar una plantación agricola o ganadera!, que es lo que nos queda ademas de un turismo low cost. Con el nuevo acuerdo UE-Marruecos, habrá que hacerse la idea de trabajar de sol a sol todos los dias de la semana incluidos los sabados y domingos por 200 euros al mes, que seran los margenes de beneficio en agricultura y ganadaria. La flota pesquera esta casi desmantelada, y lo que queda no tendrá donde pescar, además con los costes de combustible ni les saldra a cuenta salir.
> 
> Por no contar los disparates hidricos, que han hecho que multitud de plantaciones quedaran sin regadio para llevar agua a urbanizaciones donde no vive nadie o alguien queria hacer campos de golf.
> 
> La casta, con la UE y la paguitas han hecho mucho daño.



Los que pueden si que estan regresando. No hay que buscar diferenciacion via costes que tambien si no via producto. Hace como un mes compre unos "supuestos" pimientos de padron pues cual fue mi sorpresa cuando fui a comerlos y no sabian a nada, mire la bolsa y resulta que venian de marruecos. Te aseguro que ya no me vuelve a pasar. Y turismo low cost bueno ya les gustaria a muchos tener nuestros playas y costas.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Siempre hay posibilidad de cambio. Hay muchas explotaciones que se estan recuperando. Algunos agricultures ya venden a traves de internet diferenciandose del resto por ser 100% respetuosos con el medio ambiente. No tiene nada que ver una buena lechuga y un buen tomate cantabro a las porquerias insipidas que venden en los supermercados. Y con las legumbres pasa tres cuartas partes de lo mismo, de hecho en Madrid ya hay tiendas que ofrecen legumbres de 1 calidad enviadas directamente por el agricultor desde leon o salamanca. Sera un largo camino pero lo que no tiene sentido es que teniendo productos de 1 calidad nos dediquemos a bajar costes sin parar con productos de dudosa calidad, eso que lo hagan otros.



Te refieres al cultivo ecológico. Tiene salida, pero por dos motivos. Primero, porque lo ecológico es más barato de producir (las semillas salen de las propias plantas y son fértiles, no usa más agua que el de lluvia, el fertilizante es orgánico y gratuito, no requiere de tecnología ni patentes). El segundo motivo es que sencillamente no tendremos dinero para otra cosa. Quien se crea que puede montar un mercdo con eso va dado. Recomiendo unas lecturas para comprobar la distancia abismal que nos separa de quien está por delante:
Ecological Certification - Fujitsu Spain
Ecological Agriculture Promotion Project | Ecologistas en Acción

Un mercado se contrstuye a base de algo más que plantar boñigas. Como contraejemplo, en el mercado del aceite de oliva España sí tiene liderazgo, y sí tiene opciones a hacer cosas interesantes. Pero en el mercado de la agricultura ecológica, o se empieza por mercados locales, todavía muy subdesarrollados, amortajados en subvenciones y tecnificaciones diversas, desenraizados de los modos tradicionales, o es todo un bluf gigantesco, mero burbujeo orientado a cazar business angels. Anda que se vayan a venderle el cuento de la producción ecológica a los esquimales.


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2012)

Buenos días, 

Por si ha pasado inadvertido...BAnkia a 0,80.

JOder Fran, 250 puntitos nada más y nada menos...a ver, a ver, estaremos atentos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Por si ha pasado inadvertido...BAnkia a 0,80.
> 
> JOder Fran, 250 puntitos nada más y nada menos...a ver, a ver, estaremos atentos.



Habrá que estar atentos, sí, ya sólo les quedan 80 céntimos de caida.


----------



## errozate (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La ue ha sido una estafa a gran escala. Nuestra casta politica fue comprada y nosotros fuimos la moneda de cambio. Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro. Y lo mismo paso con portugal. Nos han tomado por idiotas. A Alemania si la quitas la calefaccion en invierno es practicamente inavitable durante 3 meses al año. No entiendo por que tenemos que comprar verdura,fruta o leche a la ue si realmente nosotros podriamos tener excedentes sin problema. En cantabria y asturias hay miles de hectarias de monte sin explotar, que pasa que las vacas francesas son mejores que las nuestras??Ya que me ha entrado el orgullo patrio recomendare una leche que es muy buena (el buen pastor) de hecho la compran a ganaderos a traves de rigurosos examenes de calidad.Tb tenemos una empresa catalana que tiene unos yogures impresionantes. Y en alcampo hay una marca supuestamente blanca que vende aceite virgen extra de primera calidad de jaen. Al que le interese las galletas de marca blanca del mercadona son de siro y gullon (palencia)





PONZI ya me perdonarás, pero esto que dices: "...Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro..." a mí me parece algo más que una mera curiosidad. Y me llama la atención porque no se lo he oído nunca a nadie y me parece que de ser como dices es gravísimo y la gente estaría todo el día con que al fijar el cambio definitivo nos la metieron y todo eso.

¿Ese dato que das es correcto?

A mí la verdad me chirría mucho.


Un saludo.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Se va a liar...volumen en nivel relevante (espero que se forme, todo lo indica)


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Jun 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Habrá que estar atentos, sí, ya sólo les quedan 80 céntimos de caida.



Bankia vale entre 0 y nada ahora mismo.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los que pueden si que estan regresando. No hay que buscar diferenciacion via costes que tambien si no via producto. Hace como un mes compre unos "supuestos" pimientos de padron pues cual fue mi sorpresa cuando fui a comerlos y no sabian a nada, mire la bolsa y resulta que venian de marruecos. Te aseguro que ya no me vuelve a pasar. Y turismo low cost bueno ya les gustaria a muchos tener nuestros playas y costas.



La mayoria de hortaliza que se come aquí viene de invernaderos que hace 4 o 5 producciones al año, frente a 1 de no inverandero. Claro la calidad en el sabor es abismal, pero no viene etiquetada si es de invernadero o no. 

La puta casta les da igual porque quiere controlar el IPC a toda costa, ya no manejan el tipo de interes. Y traen naranjas de argentina 4 o 5 meses de camara frigorifica, y las de aqui se dejan perder porque no sale a cuentas cogerlas.

Nosotros tenemos que tener trazabilidad en los productos que enviamos a el norte de europa y con una memoria de productos quimicos utilizados, los de Marruecos y Argentina vienen sin ningun control. Para exportar a Alemania tienes que usar los pesticidas fabricados por ellos, y para Francia idem no puedes mezclarlos, etc. No hay homologación a nivel Europeo.

La UE subvenciona las plantaciones en Marruecos, es parte del programa de la PAC, por no decir que los que mas cobran de la PAC es la duquesa de Alba y la reina de Inglaterra, esto es de traca.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jun 2012)

Como veo que el tema de hoy va de sector primario, lanzo dos preguntas sobre Ebro Foods.

-¿Es interesante desde el punto de vista fundamental?
-¿Desde el aspecto técnico, sería interesante entrar en estos momentos?

Gracias de antebrazo para los que contesten.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Jun 2012)

Me lo estoy pasando pipa. Tengo un largo abierto en el DJ en 12807, con stop en el mismo punto. Que yo haya visto en vivo, ha tocado al menos en 4 ocasiones los 12807.5 (precio de venta).

Al final me saltará y me quedaré a cero, pero el ratito que estoy pasando no me lo quita nadie 

Edit: por hablar... ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Te refieres al cultivo ecológico. Tiene salida, pero por dos motivos. Primero, porque lo ecológico es más barato de producir (las semillas salen de las propias plantas y son fértiles, no usa más agua que el de lluvia, el fertilizante es orgánico y gratuito, no requiere de tecnología ni patentes). El segundo motivo es que sencillamente no tendremos dinero para otra cosa. Quien se crea que puede montar un mercdo con eso va dado. Recomiendo unas lecturas para comprobar la distancia abismal que nos separa de quien está por delante:
> Ecological Certification - Fujitsu Spain
> Ecological Agriculture Promotion Project | Ecologistas en Acción
> 
> Un mercado se contrstuye a base de algo más que plantar boñigas. Como contraejemplo, en el mercado del aceite de oliva España sí tiene liderazgo, y sí tiene opciones a hacer cosas interesantes. Pero en el mercado de la agricultura ecológica, o se empieza por mercados locales, todavía muy subdesarrollados, amortajados en subvenciones y tecnificaciones diversas, desenraizados de los modos tradicionales, o es todo un bluf gigantesco, mero burbujeo orientado a cazar business angels. Anda que se vayan a venderle el cuento de la producción ecológica a los esquimales.



Que subvenciones?? Si no tienes buenos productos de nada valen las subvenciones, yo creo que cualquier subvencion es un error. La agricultura ecologica no resta a las grandes explotaciones, simplemente sus mercados son diferentes. Cada agricultor sabe mejor que nadie que productos tiene y como sacarles un mejor partido. A mi me ha dado mucha pena ver durante los ultimos años a agricultores regalar sus productos en plazas de Madrid , estaban intentando pedir ayuda pero a nadie le importaba daba igual porque habia pisos. Mucha fruta se ha comprado en origen a 0,10 o 0,2 para terminar valiendo 2 y 3 eu el kilo en nuestras fruterias. Nos hemos esquilmado a nosotros mismos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La mayoria de hortaliza que se come aquí viene de invernaderos que hace 4 o 5 producciones al año, frente a 1 de no inverandero. Claro la calidad en el sabor es abismal, pero no viene etiquetada si es de invernadero o no.
> 
> La puta casta les da igual porque quiere controlar el IPC a toda costa, ya no manejan el tipo de interes. Y traen naranjas de argentina 4 o 5 meses de camara frigorifica, y las de aqui se dejan perder porque no sale a cuentas cogerlas.
> 
> ...



Si te mueves un poco empiezas a encontrar cooperativas que se dedican a recorrer las distintas zonas y traerte productos de huertas "cercanas". Es algo en lo que empieza a haber algo de movimiento. Claro que luego lo recomiendas a alguien, entra en febrero y dice: "pero yo buscaba tomates y no los tienen vaya castaña", le explicas el concepto de "temporada" y te miran con cara rara y bueno...

¿Aquí hablabamos de bolsa no? Bueno, veamos si el nivel dado por FranR se ha roto o no y llega pepón...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> PONZI ya me perdonarás, pero esto que dices: "...Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro..." a mí me parece algo más que una mera curiosidad. Y me llama la atención porque no se lo he oído nunca a nadie y me parece que de ser como dices es gravísimo y la gente estaría todo el día con que al fijar el cambio definitivo nos la metieron y todo eso.
> 
> ¿Ese dato que das es correcto?
> 
> ...



No se si fueron tres años o mas pero esa cotizacion fue real. Alemania se quedo como estaba 1 marco = 1 euro. De hecho pocos meses antes de entrar en la union monetaria la peseta se devaluo de forma escandalosa frente al euro y en portugal hicieron tres cuartas partes de lo mismo.


----------



## Sipanha (20 Jun 2012)

Toc,toc
Quien es?
Soy el SPX500.
No me lo creo, asoma la velita por debajo del pivote (1354)
Hecho.
Ya veo que eres quién dices, que me traes?
Soportes y resisténcias frescas.
Resisténcias: 1365 y 1374 (Casi ná)
Soportes: 1345 y 1334
Y niveles observables traes?
Por arriba 1357, 1361 y 1363
Por abajo 1348 y 1343

Hoy todos los niveles y demás están desplazados hacia arriba, pero cuidado, hoy habla el Bernie y puede dar un vuelco al mercado si no le da a la manivela o dice de darle pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## Desencantado (20 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Por si ha pasado inadvertido...BAnkia a 0,80.
> 
> JOder Fran, 250 puntitos nada más y nada menos...a ver, a ver, estaremos atentos.



Bendito ajuste: ya está sólo 80 céntimos por encima de su valor real de mercado.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que subvenciones?? Si no tienes buenos productos de nada valen las subvenciones, yo creo que cualquier subvencion es un error. La agricultura ecologica no resta a las grandes explotaciones, simplemente sus mercados son diferentes. Cada agricultor sabe mejor que nadie que productos tiene y como sacarles un mejor partido. A mi me ha dado mucha pena ver durante los ultimos años a agricultores regalar sus productos en plazas de Madrid , estaban intentando pedir ayuda pero a nadie le importaba daba igual porque habia pisos. Mucha fruta se ha comprado en origen a 0,10 o 0,2 para terminar valiendo 2 y 3 eu el kilo en nuestras fruterias. Nos hemos esquilmado a nosotros mismos.



De acuerdo con todo, subvenciones para los agricultores, con las que pueden continuar malviviendo. Siempre lo he dicho, la subvención no es para el agricultor, si no, para el que se lo lleva crudo, de esta manera el agricultor produce barato.
Un ejemplo, 1Kg de almendra *marcona* pelada, 3€ para el productor, ¿a cuanto esta en cualquier tienda?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que subvenciones?? Si no tienes buenos productos de nada valen las subvenciones, yo creo que cualquier subvencion es un error. La agricultura ecologica no resta a las grandes explotaciones, simplemente sus mercados son diferentes. Cada agricultor sabe mejor que nadie que productos tiene y como sacarles un mejor partido. A mi me ha dado mucha pena ver durante los ultimos años a agricultores regalar sus productos en plazas de Madrid , estaban intentando pedir ayuda pero a nadie le importaba daba igual porque habia pisos. Mucha fruta se ha comprado en origen a 0,10 o 0,2 para terminar valiendo 2 y 3 eu el kilo en nuestras fruterias. Nos hemos esquilmado a nosotros mismos.



Creo que de agricultura no tienes ni puta idea, y que nos has visto a un agricultor más que en libros. Porque, para empezar, no sabes qué es la PAC, subvención universal. Pasando por el escándalo del lino, Loyola de Palacio, etc... Ni lo hueles. Luego, que los agricultores piensan en la calidad, jajaja. Piensan en la pasta y en lo que les diga el fulano de la caja rural de turno sobre cómo recibir más PAC. Si luego tienen que regalar los productos es porque les han timado, así de simple. Les prometieron un precio de de compra determinado, pero como su intermediario se pilló un seguro de cobertura... Ah, me han visto. Ni puta idea de lo que es el campo, lo dicho. ¿Y la destrucción de las pequeñas explotaciones? Ah, que la culpa es de €pa, qué malos que son. Y una mierda que se cree la gentuza de la ciudad. De las subvenciones por mejora de la explotación nadie dice nada. Ni de los créditos por compra de fertilizantes y semillas (a través de esos créditos imponen proveedores, franceses y alemanes las más de las veces). Usar estiercol es de pobres. Si flipo con el desconocimiento del mundo TI, ya con el que hay acerca del mundo del campo, alucino. Y lo peor es que parece interesar a la gente del campo, porque así no van los de la ciudad a husmear en sus asuntos, y se pueden seguir levantando a las 10:00, como desde que hay PER y PAC y su PM.

Yo, particularmente, arrasaría el campo. Y subvención 0. Y que empiecen como empezaron todos, con un campo sembrado con sal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> PONZI ya me perdonarás, pero esto que dices: "...Solo como curiosidad tres años antes de la entrada del euro este cotizaba a 100 pesetas, despues alemania y francia decidieron por unanimidad imponer un cambio de 166,386. Nos robaron 66,386 pelas por cada euro..." a mí me parece algo más que una mera curiosidad. Y me llama la atención porque no se lo he oído nunca a nadie y me parece que de ser como dices es gravísimo y la gente estaría todo el día con que al fijar el cambio definitivo nos la metieron y todo eso.
> 
> ¿Ese dato que das es correcto?
> 
> ...



Ese dato no es correcto en el año 95 el euro, que se llamaba ecu por aquel entonces cotizaba por los 166 pesetas.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Bertok salimos de la trinchera??


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bertok salimos de la trinchera??



Debe estar a punto de romperse el cuarto abanico....


----------



## Sipanha (20 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Debe estar a punto de romperse el cuarto abanico....



Yo como mínimo me esperaría a despues del Bernie... no sea que esta subida sea una trampa ensancha ojetes.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese dato no es correcto en el año 95 el euro, que se llamaba ecu por aquel entonces cotizaba por los 166 pesetas.



El tipo de cambio no estuvo siempre en las 166 pesetas estoy seguro. No encuentro las cotizaciones pero te aseguro que se movieron


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Creo que de agricultura no tienes ni puta idea....



Nunca me he metido con usted, quedándome al margen cuando le metían palos.

Pero es que no ve que se los merece? 

No sabe usted que el estar desde un nick anónimo, no le da derecho a faltar de esta manera a la gente que está exponiendo sus ideas?

Si no le gustan esas ideas o esa concepción de las cosas, debata, discuta, pero no insulte, no ve la dinámica del hilo??

Creo que este hilo es extraordinario, ya sé que usted es como es, pero por una convivencia mejor dentro de este hilo, intente no ser tan visceral, cálmese y disfrute...aquí hay sitio para todos!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Si claro que se movieron, pero en ningun momento estuvieron en 100. Si acaso seria antes de las devaluaciones del 92-93.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

El <Diario Oficial de las Comunidades Europeas> C/267, de 2 de octubre de 1993, ha publicado los tipos de cambio correspondientes al primer día hábil del mes de octubre de 1993, resultando para la peseta el de 154,073 pesetas por Ecu, cuya variación respecto del tipo de cambio vigente a la entrada en vigor de la Ley 37/1992, 137,263 pesetas por Ecu, excede del 5 por 100. Esta circunstancia determina que durante el año 1994 habrá de aplicarse el tipo de cambio vigente, el primer día hábil del mes de octubre de 1993, es decir, 154,073 pesetas por Ecu.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Llego a 166 porque se fijo el cambio en el 1999, si se hubiera fijado el cambio en 2002 seria de 180, y si se hubiera fijado en 2005 se habria ido al 250. Esto es España, aqui la seriedad en los bautizos, en las fiestas y las monedas, todo broma.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Aquí hablabamos de bolsa no? Bueno, veamos si el nivel dado por FranR se ha roto o no y llega pepón...



Hoyga, que yo llevo mucho tiempo en este hilo hablando de esto:







:XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca me he metido con usted, quedándome al margen cuando le metían palos.
> 
> Pero es que no ve que se los merece?
> 
> ...











Tenga cuidado con lo que dice hamijo :no:, mire como escribimos los que hemos tenido encuentros con el lado oscuro de la fuerza.


CUIDADO! TECNOLOGIA DEL LADO BAJISTA









Le avisé.....::


----------



## Sipanha (20 Jun 2012)

No veas, hay alguien en los 1356 que dice que hasta que no lo venda todo, no pasa ni Dios...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Alguno pronto no posteara, porque me llamo Bateria, Borne de Bateria lo va a matar. Andense con cuidado.


----------



## errozate (20 Jun 2012)

A mí desde luego, así, como lo contaba Ponzi, me parecía un escándalo, por eso lo he sacado.

Luego que el cambio no nos favoreciera o que no fuera real. Vale. De acuerdo. Pero el que se pasara de 100 a 166 en un año, pues me parece así dicho "escandaloso".

Nada más. Por eso lo he comentado.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo llevo mucho tiempo en este hilo hablando de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿a cuanto está el kilo?,


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Nunca me he metido con usted, quedándome al margen cuando le metían palos.
> 
> Pero es que no ve que se los merece?
> 
> ...



El tiempo nos pondrá a todos en nuestro sitio. Manténgase en el suyo mientras el tiempo se lo permita.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Estamos verdes, pero ¿Cuánto aguantará el periquito?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con lo que dice hamijo :no:, mire como escribimos los que hemos tenido encuentros con el lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> 
> 
> CUIDADO! TECNOLOGIA DEL LADO BAJISTA
> ...



Esto no es ningún ataque bajista. Es mero tonteo aburridizo con la MM200 hasta el próximo dato.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos verdes, pero ¿Cuánto aguantará el periquito?



El DAX está verde y con distribución de papel. El día de las gacelas fue ayer, así que hoy toca verde.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto* no es ningún ataque bajista*. Es mero tonteo aburridizo con la MM200 hasta el próximo dato.




Dígaselo al oso de la gorra. Yo al menos lo considero bajista, excepto en el caso de que los tuviera de corbata, que sería un ataque fallido. ::


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Estamos verdes, pero ¿Cuánto aguantará el periquito?



Que majo el periquito... esas aves siempre me han resultado de lo mas simpaticas.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dígaselo al oso de la gorra. Yo al menos lo considero bajista, excepto en el caso de que los tuviera de corbata, que sería un ataque fallido. ::



Ensalada de tomate en los datos del día. Esto acaba verde lechuga. El único pero es que se han puesto gaceleros otra vez, como ayer. O sea, esto termina como ayer, o le aplican un correctivo para purgar excesos.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ensalada de tomate en los datos del día. *Esto acaba verde lechuga*. El único pero es que se han puesto gaceleros otra vez, como ayer. O sea, esto termina como ayer, *o le aplican un correctivo para purgar excesos*.



Entiendo, o sube o baja. Asegurando la previsión ::


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Entiendo, o sube o baja. Asegurando la previsión ::



Eso si no se queda como estaba...


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El <Diario Oficial de las Comunidades Europeas> C/267, de 2 de octubre de 1993, ha publicado los tipos de cambio correspondientes al primer día hábil del mes de octubre de 1993, resultando para la peseta el de 154,073 pesetas por Ecu, cuya variación respecto del tipo de cambio vigente a la entrada en vigor de la Ley 37/1992, 137,263 pesetas por Ecu, excede del 5 por 100. Esta circunstancia determina que durante el año 1994 habrá de aplicarse el tipo de cambio vigente, el primer día hábil del mes de octubre de 1993, es decir, 154,073 pesetas por Ecu.




En aquel entonces si no recuerdo mal existian tipos de cambio fijos con bandas de fluctuaciones prefijadas desde europa. El tipo de cambio con el ecu fue una manipulacion. Vamos como la de hoy en dia con el franco suizo. No tengo los datos de la fluctuacion REAL (no la del ecu) meses antes del tipo fijo que nos aplicaron en 1999 pero fue bastante escandaloso. El tipo de cambio con europa empezo cercano a las 100 pesetas ( hablo de memoria) puede que sean mas años de los que recordaba , el tiempo pasa muy rapido. A lo que yo me referia fue a la fluctuacion que vio la peseta 2/3 años antes del tipo fijo (y mirando tipos de cambio cruzados con divisas internacionales fuera de europa). El tipo de cambio con el euro perjudico a portugal, españa e italia frente a francia y alemania.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Alguien acaba de meter compra de 29 contratos al FDAX y le están desplumando de mala manera.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿a cuanto está el kilo?,



Mirusté, voy a mirar a mis colegas del mercau y ara mimmo si lo digo ¿cuantoh kiloh quiere?


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo llevo mucho tiempo en este hilo hablando de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era por hilar los dos temas en el mismo correo hombre...

De todas formas yo soy más de plantar patatas, ya se sabe, agricultor torpe siembra patatas gordas (son de lo más fácil).


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Entiendo, o sube o baja. Asegurando la previsión ::



Encima querrá que me moje como un caracol. Lleva un neto de 35 contratos, por lo que tendría que purgar 10 puntos para volver a distribución en verde. Ahora el precio parece apegado al nivel MR1, 6370 FDAX.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El DAX está verde y con distribución de papel. El día de las gacelas fue ayer, así que hoy toca verde.



Por primera vez le veo acertar con el saldo del volumen, el problema (aunque esto lo veo en el Stoxx) es que el volumen camuflado de hoy es positivo y está *bastante* por encima de los saldos normales, los que saltan a la vista, vamos.

Hoy parece que van a timar a más de uno.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo niveles del blog...
> 
> 
> Pues tenemos canal principal estrecho, posible volatilidad alta. A mantener para seguir camino de los 7000 los 6.826. Si rompemos el canal principal (6.686-6.712) por abajo, cuidado con mantener los 6.542



Se me olvidó ponerlo en número pero había un nivel en 766 (a 5 puntos nos hemos quedado) En el gráfico si estaba.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Jun 2012)

Sr. FranR dígame ustec please si cree que acabaremos en rojo, lo digo pq tengo un corto muy majo y no se si cerrar con tanto vaivén.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

errozate dijo:


> A mí desde luego, así, como lo contaba Ponzi, me parecía un escándalo, por eso lo he sacado.
> 
> Luego que el cambio no nos favoreciera o que no fuera real. Vale. De acuerdo. Pero el que se pasara de 100 a 166 en un año, pues me parece así dicho "escandaloso".
> 
> Nada más. Por eso lo he comentado.



De 100 a 166 no fue en un año. Fue un proceso de varios años de manipulaciones con el ecu y tipos fijos todo orquestado desde altas instancias europeas con el beneplacito de nuestro gobierno. Pocos meses despues de la entrada en vigor del euro creo que todos fuimos conscientes del timo y del tipo de cambio real del euro con la peseta. Apenas 6 meses despues de la entrada en vigor comprar el mismo carro de comida que antes costaba 10000 pesetas paso a valer cerca de100 euros. Nadie recuerda las barras de pan a 35 pesetas? O los cafes a 80/90 pesetas? Y eso cerca del 2000


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR dígame ustec please si cree que acabaremos en rojo, lo digo pq tengo un corto muy majo y no se si cerrar con tanto vaivén.



N.P.I. A ver como funciona el 766...como metan caña nos vamos a 826 :cook:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por primera vez le veo acertar con el saldo del volumen, el problema (aunque esto lo veo en el Stoxx) es que el volumen camuflado de hoy es positivo y está *bastante* por encima de los saldos normales, los que saltan a la vista, vamos.
> 
> Hoy parece que van a timar a más de uno.



El sado neto esta ahora positivo, 15 contratos, en FDAX. Si me da cifras de volumen neto, podría usarlas para calibrar mi sistemita. Si no, me muevo por libre iniciativa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Alguien acaba de meter compra de 29 contratos al FDAX y le están desplumando de mala manera.



Dios, parece que usted tiene vigilados a los grandes institucionales. 29 contratazos, madre mia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De 100 a 166 no fue en un año. Fue un proceso de varios años de manipulaciones con el ecu y tipos fijos todo orquestado desde altas instancias europeas con el beneplacito de nuestro gobierno. Pocos meses despues de la entrada en vigor del euro creo que todos fuimos conscientes del timo y del tipo de cambio real del euro con la peseta.* Apenas 6 meses despues de la entrada en vigor comprar el mismo carro de comida que antes costaba 10000 pesetas paso a valer cerca de100 euros. Nadie recuerda las barras de pan a 35 pesetas? O los cafes a 80/90 pesetas? Y eso cerca del 2000*



Pero ese timo fue interno. Si el café valía 90 pesetas, aprovechando que llegaba enero se subió a 100, y aprovechando que había que hacer el cambio al euro, pues se le metió la coma _et voilà_, café 1,00€

Lo mismo pasó con muchas otras cosas. Y, mientras, los García de plastilina diciendo que eso no iba a pasar inocho:

[YOUTUBE]7Uytz2PHvEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dios, parece que usted tiene vigilados a los grandes institucionales. 29 contratazos, madre mia.



Vigilo a los que entran con órdenes de más de seis desviaciones típicas sobre el tamaño medio. Los grande de verdad ofuscan su volumen en ráfagas de órdenes pequeñas, hasta de un contrato, que todavía estoy estudiando cómo enhebrar. La cifra es la que me da mi broker; lo msmo son miles de contratos, o algún múltiplo extraño. Cotejar con otros proveedores me vendría bien.


----------



## The Hellion (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alguno pronto no posteara, porque me llamo Bateria, Borne de Bateria lo va a matar. Andense con cuidado.



Cuidadito con las bromas, que Napoleon tiene tecnología


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se me olvidó ponerlo en número pero había un nivel en 766 (a 5 puntos nos hemos quedado) En el gráfico si estaba.



Aquí estamos hamijos....


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Para el que pregunto sobre ebro. Personalmente es una empresa que me gusta,de hecho fue una de mis primeras compras en bolsa, tiene buenos margenes y una estructura financiera saneada. Un endeudamiento cercano a los 250-300 mill con 90 mill en caja. Ahora mismo cotiza muy cerca de su valor contable 11,x. No se los at como veran un posible acercamiento a esos 11,x. De todas formas ha estado creando valor durante los ultimos 4-5 años (unos 50-100 mill al año de forma sistematica) si todo sigue igual es de suponer que seguira creando valor. La empresa actualmente valdra cerca de 1700 millones y esta cotizando en el rango de 1900-2000 mill.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Es usted jrande, jrande pero jrande¡¡¡
> 
> :XX:
> 
> No tengo palabras¡¡¡ ))



No me quiero llevar méritos, esa imagen es googleada 



DeCafeina dijo:


> Me lo estoy pasando pipa. Tengo un largo abierto en el DJ en 12807, con stop en el mismo punto. Que yo haya visto en vivo, ha tocado al menos en 4 ocasiones los 12807.5 (precio de venta).
> 
> Al final me saltará y me quedaré a cero, pero el ratito que estoy pasando no me lo quita nadie
> 
> Edit: por hablar... ::



Dejé de comentar esas cosas por lo mismo.Comentarios tipo "las pcx se mueven menos que los ojos de espinete", al minuto mr. pepitoria posteaba una imagen con 

*toma reversal!!!!*



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dios, parece que usted tiene vigilados a los grandes institucionales. 29 contratazos, madre mia.



Snif, snif. Huelo hijoputismo fino, fino. :: :XX: :XX:


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

Hablando de agricultura, estas agricultoras no se alimentan de mierda-subvenciones, sino que se alimentan como dios manda y asi de ricas estan































Estos deben comer buenas lentejas ecologicas, con mucho hierro













Estoy por irme a un pueblo a vivir y disfrutar de semejantes jamonas, aunque con esa competencia lo tendria bastante duro.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Vigilo a los que entran con órdenes de más de seis desviaciones típicas sobre el tamaño medio. Los grande de verdad ofuscan su volumen en ráfagas de órdenes pequeñas, hasta de un contrato, que todavía estoy estudiando cómo enhebrar. La cifra es la que me da mi broker; lo msmo son miles de contratos, o algún múltiplo extraño. Cotejar con otros proveedores me vendría bien.



¿y que pasa si un día no aparecen los leoncios? ¿considerará Ud. como volumen leoncio el de un gacelo grande? : )

Yo creo que ese no es el método más adecuado.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rWmzlZ-ubEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pero ese timo fue interno. Si el café valía 90 pesetas, aprovechando que llegaba enero se subió a 100, y aprovechando que había que hacer el cambio al euro, pues se le metió la coma _et voilà_, café 1,00€
> 
> Lo mismo pasó con muchas otras cosas. Y, mientras, los García de plastilina diciendo que eso no iba a pasar inocho:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7Uytz2PHvEk[/YOUTUBE]



Ojala hubiese sido solo un engaño a nivel interno y de hosteleros hispakistanis. Fue un timo a nivel europeo. Lo que sucede es que a los pocos meses se dieron cuenta que un euro no eran 166 pesetas. El cafe hay que importarlo, la gasolina y asi cientos de productos y si encima es en otras monedas pues el timo a los pocos meses se ve a km . Un ejemplo si tu compras el cafe a 100 pesetas el kilo y vendes los cafes a 80 pesetas si ese mismo kilo de cafe lo tienes que comprar a 1 euro o 90 centimos es meramente imposible que vendas el cafe a 49 centimos. A los pocos meses todos los empresarios se dieron cuenta que las materias primas habian subido de precio y simplemente repercutieron ese alza de costes a los consumidores. El malo de la pelicula no fue el malvado hostelero especulador que tanto nos intentan vender sino el politico de arriba que nos engaño a todos con el tipo de cambio.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y que pasa si un día no aparecen los leoncios? ¿considerará Ud. como volumen leoncio el de un gacelo grande? : )
> 
> Yo creo que ese no es el método más adecuado.



Por supuesto que no es un método adecuado. Los leoncios son los que compran barato, independientemente de su tamaño. Los leoncios no siempre ganan, que conste. El tamaño ayuda a comprar barato, aunque no es el único factor. El slippage de las órdenes es el baremo más adecuado, creo yo, para atisbar a los manipuladores de mercado. Menor slippage, mayor influencia. Eso sí, en una tendencia, los que compran con tendencia a favor tienen mayor slippage.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí estamos hamijos....



.
Estas sesiones narradas en directo son una delicia ... cuando coinciden con tu propio posicionamiento ... A ver esos 6.800.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Jun 2012)

Usa manda y usa sube. El chicharro barriobajero llamado ibex... va siguiendo la marea.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

Los at como veis ebro. Por fundamentales la empresa esta bastante saneada y empieza a estar a precios razonables. Con suerte en julio zoido puede que eche a bankia o sacyr a cambio de ebro, viscofan,pescanova o caf. La que mas papeletas tiene para entrar creo que es ebro.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

..........


----------



## Lechu (20 Jun 2012)

Buenas .

Moody"s dijo el miércoles que ha rebajado la calificación crediticia de Telefónica en un escalón a "BAA2" y dijo que los ratings del operador se mantienen en su lista de vigilancia ante posibles nuevos recortes.

Moody"s justificó su decisión con las recientes preocupaciones por la situación económica en España y su impacto en los ingresos de Telefónica, la política de elevados dividendos del grupo que limita la capacidad de reducir la deuda y los posibles riesgos para ejecutar su política de desinversiones y desapalancamiento.

Moody"s dijo que el recorte del rating de Telefónica está también relacionado con la reciente rebaja del rating soberano de España. .


Moody"s rebaja el rating de Telefnica y no descarta otro


----------



## peseteuro (20 Jun 2012)

Se acabó la fiesta, vamos a ver si empezamos a tumbar el ibex


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Se queman los largos...


----------



## boquiman (20 Jun 2012)

hora de dar un pasito para atrás.....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

El gandalf oficial lo tenemos en los 1360


----------



## boquiman (20 Jun 2012)

está aguantando por los pelos la linea de tendencia en grafico de 5m que arranca a las 9:25 del día de ayer y que hasta ahora nos ha estado guiando...
Hasta el rabo todo es toro


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los at como veis ebro. Por fundamentales la empresa esta bastante saneada y empieza a estar a precios razonables. Con suerte en julio zoido puede que eche a bankia o sacyr a cambio de ebro, viscofan,pescanova o caf. La que mas papeletas tiene para entrar creo que es ebro.



Entra seguro. Además, es de las que más negocio fuera de Hispanistán tiene de todo el Ibex, cosa que a día de hoy es muy de agradecer.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entra seguro. Además, es de las que más negocio fuera de Hispanistán tiene de todo el Ibex, cosa que a día de hoy es muy de agradecer.



La empresa esta muy bien. Un forero hoy ha preguntado por ella. A 11,x tengo puesto el radar de compra ahora no se si llegara a esos precios. Ademas creo que tenian una participacion en deoleo.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El gandalf oficial lo tenemos en los 1360



Cuidado porque lo que se ve en las primas y en el bono alemán indican que pepon is coming. Vamos a ver si finalmente lo hacen o no.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Esto ya se está arreglando .....

Pillado 'in fraganti' un obispo con una mujer en una situación comprometida - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Ya pueden ir bajando de una vez 

Casas con nombre y apellido: hay inmobiliarias que ya no venden nada - elEconomista.es


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se queman los largos...



Jugando con un globo lleno de gas y un mechero, y dentro de casa, ¡que guay!


----------



## Sipanha (20 Jun 2012)

Sublime. ::













Primer prémio al mejor sistema de depilación 2012.


----------



## boquiman (20 Jun 2012)

linea de tendencia de muy corto plazo rota..
abro corto con sl ceñido


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder estan distribuyendo 
no?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

-25 contratos en FDAX con precio +34 puntos.

Largo FDAX 6374 SP 6384. Cerrado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jun 2012)

está intentando entrar en los premios DARWIN.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Jugando con un globo lleno de gas y un mechero, y dentro de casa, ¡que guay!



más tonto y no nace :XX: :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

no he visto nada al maese debe de estar forrandose


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

A ver lo que hace ahora en el 6712 (si llega)


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Cuidado que antes de subir con fuerza (rebote esperado y en ciernes) le pueden dar una buena barrida hacia abajo para vaciar el autobus y acumular fuerte sin subir los precios.
Las noticias próximas pueden ser la excusa perfecta.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder estan distribuyendo
> no?



De momento el saldo del Ibex es negativo pero tan débil (-10 contratos) que no se puede hablar de distribución. Como decía antes, el volumen camuflado en el Stoxx nos lleva el saldo leoncio al terreno positivo, así que yo me esperaría alguna peponada en algún momento


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto ya se está arreglando .....
> 
> Pillado 'in fraganti' un obispo con una mujer en una situación comprometida - EcoDiario.es



Hoyga, que no se estaba bañando con ella, la estaba bautizando :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2012)




----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Podría ser tentador un corto en FDAX a 6370, pero el saldo neto ya está positivo podría darles por fiesta. Mejor vigilar el yesterday high, 6383.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no he visto nada al maese debe de estar forrandose



a) el maese nunca se forra, va pipoapipo (©)
b) que no postee es signo inequívoco de que:

a)su mesa se ha ido al garete de nuevo.
b)está viendo porno
c)está vieno al gallo claudio
d)está viendo a pondoro juguetear con el gallo claudio.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca barbas...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) el maese nunca se forra, va pipoapipo (©)
> b) que no postee es signo inequívoco de que:
> 
> a)su mesa se ha ido al garete de nuevo.
> ...




e) he terminado de operar pero he pasado de operaciones a desarrollo, porque estoy liado con cierto temittta interesante ::


Maldito piratescu....


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Lleva demasiado tiempo, para mi gusto, en el mismo sitio, más o menos...
Cuando dejen de comer, le meten movimiento...


----------



## diosmercado (20 Jun 2012)

Hay rumores de la prensa amarillista que dice que Grecia ha formado gobierno. Ya tenemos la excusa perfecta para la subida de la tarde.


----------



## peseteuro (20 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hay rumores de la prensa amarillista que dice que Grecia ha formado gobierno. Ya tenemos la excusa perfecta para la subida de la tarde.



o que ya estaba descontada estos días y toca recogida de beneficios, que es muy facil adaptar cualquier excusa al movimiento del mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> e) he terminado de operar pero he pasado de operaciones a desarrollo, porque estoy liado con cierto temittta interesante ::
> 
> 
> Maldito piratescu....



:bla: :bla: :bla:
A otro perro con ese hueso. Eso será lo que le dice a su mujer, no hace falta que nos mienta.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

De momento sigue mascando los 1360...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Está bien, confieso lo del gallo claudio. Un episodio y medio de otro. 

No tuve más remedio, el mercado me obligó. Estaban tan quietos los índices.... 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :bla: :bla: :bla:
> A otro perro con ese hueso. Eso será lo que le dice a su mujer, no hace falta que nos mienta.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2012)

A riesgo de comerme un owned, veo muy dificil que hoy no acabe en rojo el culibex.

Cuidado, la estrucutura de velas en minutos de la sesión de hoy es peligrosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Un offtopic futbolero

Ya era hora...

La Cope anuncia que Juan Antonio Alcalá dejará de presentar 'El Partido de las 12' - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> e) he terminado de operar pero he pasado de operaciones a desarrollo, porque estoy liado con cierto temittta interesante ::
> 
> 
> Maldito piratescu....



.
SI, esto, eh, algún que otro log también habrá mirado ...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI, esto, eh, algún que otro log también habrá mirado ...



Un segundinnnnn y voy ipso facto...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI, esto, eh, algún que otro log también habrá mirado ...



Se va a reir, pero... ni tres intentos, ni ná del paraná... Ud., sencillamente... no aparece... lo cual me extraña... porque el neutrón es una partícula ciertamente pesada y con bastante masa ::

en serio, ni login correcto ni incorrecto... es que no aparece, sencillamente.

Proxy en el trabajo ?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2012)

.
Luego pruebo en casa ... thanks


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Saldo neto de -40 contratos en FDAX, 35 puntos arriba. Ahora veo más posibilidades de subida, ya que afianzan la distribución de papel.

Todas las ventas de entidad en mi radar están en pérdidas.


----------



## AssGaper (20 Jun 2012)

Oro en Euros bajando a saco...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Oro en Euros bajando a saco...



El XAUUSD se está cayendo en solitario.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> e) he terminado de operar pero he pasado de operaciones a desarrollo, porque estoy liado con cierto temittta interesante ::
> 
> 
> Maldito piratescu....



dame relevantes pallo


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

-45 contratos +40 puntos en FDAX. Más distribución de papelotes, más subida potencial.

USDZAR está metiendo unos hostiazos tremendos a la baja a los índices.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

Muy en su canal, sorpreeeesaaas te da la vida, la viiiida te da sorpresas....con tono Gato Pérez


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Muy en su canal, sorpreeeesaaas te da la vida, la viiiida te da sorpresas....con tono Gato Pérez



Ni un nivel desde el almuerzo. Así uno se muere de hambre.


----------



## boquiman (20 Jun 2012)

Una pregunta a ver si me la podeis responder.
Estoy viendo graficos de 1h y 4h tanto de dax como ibex y si bien el precio es cada vez más alto y sigue una tendencia alcista, he detectado divergencia con el rsi y marca valores más bajos cada vez que el precio hace un máximo.
¿es posible una caída de los índices, o esta divergencia le da más potencial alcista a un posible peponazo?
gracias por vuestra respuesta...


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

> Un piquete de alrededor de un centenar de mineros se ha enfrentado hoy con el alcalde de Ponferrada (León), Carlos López Riesco, al que ha increpado y arrojado huevos en la terraza de un bar donde tomaba café y en cuyo interior se ha visto obligado a refugiarse escoltado por la policía. Previamente, los mineros habían cortado el tráfico en varias calles del centro de la capital berciana y lanzado huevos y una piedra contra la sede del PP, a la que no han podido acceder porque estaba cerrada, al tiempo que han tildado a los populares de falsos y ladrones por no apoyar la restitución de las ayudas al carbón.



Por mi cerraba todas las minas que sean deficitarias sin ayudas, osea, seguramente todas las de españa, pero me caen bien esta gente, los huevos que le echan, ya podiamos aprender el resto de ciudadanos.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Una pregunta a ver si me la podeis responder.
> Estoy viendo graficos de 1h y 4h tanto de dax como ibex y si bien el precio es cada vez más alto y sigue una tendencia alcista, he detectado divergencia con el rsi y marca valores más bajos cada vez que el precio hace un máximo.
> ¿es posible una caída de los índices, o esta divergencia le da más potencial alcista a un posible peponazo?
> gracias por vuestra respuesta...



Según niveles en el 766 ha habido mucho movimiento y sin apenas mover el precio, se está preparando una buena escaramuza.

En bajadas no dejan acercarse a base de canal, todo muy controlado. Apuesto por que van a soltar a base de bien. (de momento bajada gorda)

Si hay subida también será bastante fuerte en su primer movimiento 6826 (Apuesto por el primer escenario y me preparo un bocata :


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Un Gandalf es un Gandalf siempre si se hace respetar...


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Salvo mandrilada para cazar despistados, yo veo bastante probable que caigan las resistencias de 6400 en DAX y 1360 en SP (aquí convendría corregir algo antes).
Esto significa que aún no hay que entrar pero sí estar muy atentos.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

jo, no se mueve


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> jo, no se mueve



Apenas había liquidez. Ahora sí.

Hoy hay un volumen total ridículo, -33% respecto a ayer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

alguien me dice el QOD de borne de bateria el de los jeques comprando o algo asi?

edit: got it :XX:


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> alguien me dice el QOD de borne de bateria el de los jeques comprando o algo asi?
> 
> edit: got it :XX:









demi-jrante, 2 días sin leer todas las págias del hilo y ya no me entero de ná ::


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> demi-jrante, 2 días sin leer todas las págias del hilo y ya no me entero de ná ::



No te preocupes, que los que las leemos tampoco no enteramos


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> No te preocupes, que los que las leemos tampoco no enteramos



Comprate un diccionario castellano-pirata pirata-castellano.

También en edición pollastre, chinito e incluso toda una colección dedicada a borne de bateria...

PD: joder que si no me han barrido el SL debo estar en plusvalias pero no me carga la plataforma del clicktrade... arrrghhh!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

joder.... es que sus perdeis tutto...


*"me apuesto a que los de la bajista son unos beduinos petroleros que no saben muy bien que hacer con su dinero y su conexion modem satelital "​*
BB dixit


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Jun 2012)

Bueno, la semana que viene en 17.000 y no se hable más.

Añado, "esta ronda invito yo" (BCE Dixit)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

ya saben, activen subtítulos....


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2-rkJHGZCDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Señores, siyalodeciayo!

Que muy pocas veces he visto que el volumen camuflado supere un saldo normal de volumen o saldo de leoncio y hoy lo han estado marcando casi desde el inicio de la mañana, tocaban largos más tarde o más temprano, de momento tengo un nivel relevante en 2205 en el Stoxx, ya veremos que ocurre cuando llegue ahí.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Truhán, robafrases, robafresas, esa ya la tengo yo en la base de datos de QOTDs en el plusviómetro !

Hablarán los cañones !!! :XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder.... es que sus perdeis tutto...
> 
> 
> *"me apuesto a que los de la bajista son unos beduinos petroleros que no saben muy bien que hacer con su dinero y su conexion modem satelital "​*
> BB dixit


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, siyalodeciayo!
> 
> Que muy pocas veces he visto que el volumen camuflado supere un saldo normal de volumen o saldo de leoncio y hoy lo han estado marcando casi desde el inicio de la mañana, tocaban largos más tarde o más temprano, de momento tengo un nivel relevante en 2205 en el Stoxx, ya veremos que ocurre cuando llegue ahí.



Lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede ver volumen oculto en un índice tan ilíquido como el EUREX.STXE.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya saben, activen subtítulos...



Sublime! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya saben, activen subtítulos....
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2-rkJHGZCDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



gracias - gracias - GRACIAS!!!

T R E M E N D O

) ) :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

me da algo, tío

por Dios, que ME DA ALGO :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

y el final del vídeo... es absolutamente sublime... ay por favor, que carcajadas....



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya saben, activen subtítulos....
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2-rkJHGZCDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo se puede ver volumen oculto en un índice tan ilíquido como el EUREX.STXE.



¿Ilíquido? :8: pero hombre, que aquí se intercambian normalmente alrededor del millón de contratos diarios, ahora mismo se llevan negociados más de 690.000 contratos en un día bastante lateral ¿te parece poco?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Ilíquido? :8: pero hombre, que aquí se intercambian normalmente alrededor del millón de contratos diarios, ahora mismo se llevan negociados más de 690.000 contratos en un día bastante lateral ¿te parece poco?



Pues así a ojo, porque no lo sigo, tiene una liquidez de una docena de ticks al minuto. Es poca liquidez, según me lo da mi broker.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Para mí que esto lo dejan caer....


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues así a ojo, porque no lo sigo, tiene una liquidez de una docena de ticks al minuto. Es poca liquidez, según me lo da mi broker.



Señor mio, eso no es la liquidez eso es.....¿como le llamabas? ah si!

*slipage*!

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Baby, don't forget your money in the markets!


----------



## boquiman (20 Jun 2012)

esto me huele a bull trap...


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Lo importante no es si sube o si baja, sino la intención con lo que lo hace :Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor mio, eso no es la liquidez eso es.....¿como le llamabas? ah si!
> 
> *slipage*!
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Liquidez es la capacidad de liquidar un contrato, ¿no? Me da igual que los contratos los negocien en lotes de miles, incluso millones, si no se hace de forma continuada. Por ello, el multiplicador de lotes que se negocian en cada transacción me resulta irrelevante. Lo que permite dar una idea del mercado, en su conjunto es la cantidad de transacciones por unidad de tiempo. Es más, del EUREX.STXE sospecho que no es más que un derivado sobre los índices europeos, y por ello arrastra bastante manipulación; si les interesa no meter alguna de las componentes del índice, pues le enchufan un circuito de retardo, y a correr. O simplemente no sacan tick hasta que la cotización se mueve a su gusto. En un entorno así, sacar intenciones "ocultas" es prácticamente imposible.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Leo noticias en los tabloides que confirman la distribución y mañana guano asegurado, por si alguien tiene cortos abiertos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

goede wijn!!


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que la subidilla del 6800 de hace un momento tenía intención .... torcida, aviesa. :´(


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

La que puede liar el barbas esta tarde...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Ilíquido? :8: pero hombre, que aquí se intercambian normalmente alrededor del millón de contratos diarios, ahora mismo se llevan negociados más de 690.000 contratos en un día bastante lateral ¿te parece poco?




Hombre, pues así así a ojo de buen cubero, a mí casi me salen esas cuentas... fíjate, un tipo que dice que el FDAX lleva un neto de -40 contratos, cuando en realidad está a +1100, si haces la proporción pues entonces el STOXX, efectivamente, es menos líquido que las preferentes de Bankia en el secundario :XX::XX:

Madre del amor hermoso... el STOXX "ilíquido", dice el andoba... y lo dice como el que da una conferencia magistral, se fuma un puro y se queda como Dios.... un derivado que sextuplica al FDAX en volumen diario por término medio, nada menos... pero cómo se puede hacer el ridículo en público de forma tan espantosa, por favor; si es que tenía razón el forero que posteó hace tiempo, es que da vergüenza ajena leer a este indigente intelectual ::


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Liquidez es la capacidad de liquidar un contrato, ¿no? Me da igual que los contratos los negocien en lotes de miles, incluso millones, si no se hace de forma continuada. Por ello, el multiplicador de lotes que se negocian en cada transacción me resulta irrelevante. Lo que permite dar una idea del mercado, en su conjunto es la cantidad de transacciones por unidad de tiempo. Es más, del EUREX.STXE sospecho que no es más que un derivado sobre los índices europeos, y por ello arrastra bastante manipulación; si les interesa no meter alguna de las componentes del índice, pues le enchufan un circuito de retardo, y a correr. O simplemente no sacan tick hasta que la cotización se mueve a su gusto. En un entorno así, sacar intenciones "ocultas" es prácticamente imposible.



En el Stoxx nunca se ven las ventanas de liquidez que se ven en un índice como el Ibex por ejemplo, que si es un buen ejemplo de índice ilíquido, el futuro del Stoxx tiene como subyacente el índice eurostoxx 50, donde cotizan las 50 mayores empresas europeas, entre ellas algunas españolas (aunque a este paso ya veremos). Cuando en el Stoxx se pone un stop en un nivel se ejecuta siempre sobre ese nivel, la única excepción es cuando sale algún dato que provoca un gap y aun así el stop se ejecuta muy cercano (esto las pocas veces que, por desgracia, me ha tocado probarlo).

Además de esto suele ser un índice bastante bueno para los amantes del AT, porque es bastante noble de movimientos, otra cosa es que su rango diario no sea tan grande como en otros índices, pero esto es precisamente porque hay mucha liquidez y muchísima contrapartida, personalmente me pasaría a otro índice, pero este me lo conozco muy bien y precisamente el que se mueva menos me permite afinar más mi p-AI, algún día me pasaré a otro índice que se mueva más, aunque 30-50 puntos de movimiento medio diario no está tan mal.

No me costaría mucho pasarme ahora mismo al Dax, el único inconveniente es que no tengo un histórico muy amplio ¿alguien me puede pasar un histórico de 2 o 4 años del Dax? :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]SiP4I2aFQ-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Jun 2012)

Señores, les recuerdo que hoy no hay "furbo"... así que es la última oportunidad de sacar al perro hasta el lunes (y a ver si a la vuelta nos hemos comido los 6800)


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Liquidez es la capacidad de liquidar un contrato, ¿no? Me da igual que los contratos los negocien en lotes de miles, incluso millones, si no se hace de forma continuada. Por ello, el multiplicador de lotes que se negocian en cada transacción me resulta irrelevante. Lo que permite dar una idea del mercado, en su conjunto es la cantidad de transacciones por unidad de tiempo. Es más, del EUREX.STXE sospecho que no es más que un derivado sobre los índices europeos, y por ello arrastra bastante manipulación; si les interesa no meter alguna de las componentes del índice, pues le enchufan un circuito de retardo, y a correr. O simplemente no sacan tick hasta que la cotización se mueve a su gusto. En un entorno así, sacar intenciones "ocultas" es prácticamente imposible.



Ale, otro a la lista de ignores... si el gato y él no son la misma persona, pueden hacerse compañía, y si lo son... pues que hable mirando a un espejo, que seguro se lo pasa la mar de entretenido...


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Propongo una re-edición de Bario Sésamo, pero en vez de explicar arriba y abajo explicaremos líquido e ilíquido.

Esto es líiiiiquidooooo....

esto es ilíiiiiiquidoooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Propongo una re-edición de Bario Sésamo, pero en vez de explicar arriba y abajo explicaremos líquido e ilíquido.



Esto es líiiiiquidooooo....





esto es ilíiiiiiquidoooo


----------



## Se vende (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Leo noticias en los tabloides que confirman la distribución y mañana guano asegurado, por si alguien tiene cortos abiertos.



Estoy contigo, a mi me lo indica el San. si mañana hubiera buenas noticias no estaría haciendo esto con su banco:
BSN BA 17.636 3.087.960 -3.070.320 
BSN VL 105.000 4.388.790 -4.283.790

Ni esto el BBVA:
BBVA BI 239.648 5.303.020 -5.063.370 

o esto el popular:
EUP MA 114.567 1.613.090 -1.498.530


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

estan distribuyendo o acumulando 
Mulder?

ya contestado en parte


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Ay señor, pero que nos has mandado al hilo, las 7 plagas juntas.
La siguiente al ritmo que llevas, debe ser una tan grande como para cerrar el hilo y dejarte solo.

Joder me tengo que meter mas copazos para seguir este hilo.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Esperen, que se me ocurre otro barrio sésamo de acumulación-distribución, pero esto que lo explique Claca pa' los niños ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Señores yo no se ustedes, pero EL DON PIRATON tiene una respuesta graciosas mortal combat preparada en menos de 5 minutos, sea cual sea la tematica, esto es liquidez absoluta o no lo es?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)




----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores yo no se ustedes, pero EL DON PIRATON tiene una respuesta graciosas mortal combat preparada en menos de 5 minutos, sea cual sea la tematica, esto es liquidez absoluta o no lo es?



Si, es liquidez absoluta de Ginebra :fiufiu:


----------



## mutiko (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, pues así así a ojo de buen cubero, a mí casi me salen esas cuentas... fíjate, un tipo que dice que el FDAX lleva un neto de -40 contratos, cuando en realidad está a +1100, si haces la proporción pues entonces el STOXX, efectivamente, es menos líquido que las preferentes de Bankia en el secundario :XX::XX:
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso... el STOXX "ilíquido", dice el andoba... y lo dice como el que da una conferencia magistral, se fuma un puro y se queda como Dios.... un derivado que sextuplica al FDAX en volumen diario por término medio, nada menos... pero cómo se puede hacer el ridículo en público de forma tan espantosa, por favor; si es que tenía razón el forero que posteó hace tiempo, es que da vergüenza ajena leer a este indigente intelectual ::



No saben Vds. entenderle, con lo importante que es y los 1.000.000 contratos que mueve al dia de media mas menos x% de slippage, el stoxx se le hace iliquido. Realmente se le hace iliquido cualquier indice nacional o transnacional. El dia que se cree un indice mundial, es dia sera el que bb este en su salsa y, ese dia llegara una era de oscuridad nunca conocida. Pero los espias del mundo libre ya se han infiltrado en su guarida y han conseguido unas fotos secretas de uno de sus programas y la maquinaria con la que consigue sus asombrosas extracciones de datos sobre las finanzas mundiales:


Atencion: *EYES ONLY*


Spoiler



Software secreto:






Mainframe, corriendo un software de simulacion desconocido:






Version portatil, conectable al mainframe por modem de 300 bps, observese en pantalla los correlatores con los que planea adueñarse del mundo:






Planos secretos de su guarida, robados hace unas semanas por un agente disfrazado de payaso, que posibilitaron la obtencion de los documentos graficos anteriores








Muchos agentes murieron por efecto de los rayos de microondas de sus satelites secretos, mientras intentaban obtener esta informacion. Se espera de Vds. que sepan aprovecharla en bien de la humanidad.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, pues así así a ojo de buen cubero, a mí casi me salen esas cuentas... fíjate, un tipo que dice que el FDAX lleva un neto de -40 contratos, cuando en realidad está a +1100, si haces la proporción pues entonces el STOXX, efectivamente, es menos líquido que las preferentes de Bankia en el secundario :XX::XX:
> 
> Madre del amor hermoso... el STOXX "ilíquido", dice el andoba... y lo dice como el que da una conferencia magistral, se fuma un puro y se queda como Dios.... un derivado que sextuplica al FDAX en volumen diario por término medio, nada menos... pero cómo se puede hacer el ridículo en público de forma tan espantosa, por favor; si es que tenía razón el forero que posteó hace tiempo, es que da vergüenza ajena leer a este indigente intelectual ::



Ridículo el que tú haces diciendo que es un índice que mueve algo. El STOXX no mueve nada. Es una ponderación de una cartera de valores. Se podría decir que es más un indicador que un índice, porque carece de parqué propio. Aquí tiene su composición: Dow Jones EURO STOXX 50 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Calculando el índice de forma doméstica se puede comprobar que si coincide con lo que el broker ofrece es por casualidad. Por tanto, es ilíquido, ya que sufre numerosas desviaciones en la cotización.

Bueno, y ya lo del neto, después de que Mulder me lo hubiera contrastado, es de mentiroso total. Como para hacerte caso, mentiroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)




----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Pardiez, voto a brios, qué intenciones más.... aviesas


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Pirata .... rápido, veloz, raudo, activo, ágil, ligero, diligente, apresurado, pronto, dinámico....


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2012)

amos, amos!

tanto vacile no es normal :ouch:

me juego un lote de urbas, a que el Sr. Batería es multinick de algún ilustre del hilo. :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Ridículo el que tú haces diciendo que es un índice que mueve algo. El STOXX no mueve nada. Es una ponderación de una cartera de valores. Se podría decir que es más un indicador que un índice, porque carece de parqué propio. Aquí tiene su composición: Dow Jones EURO STOXX 50 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Calculando el índice de forma doméstica se puede comprobar que si coincide con lo que el broker ofrece es por casualidad. Por tanto, es ilíquido, ya que sufre numerosas desviaciones en la cotización.
> 
> Bueno, y ya lo del neto, después de que Mulder me lo hubiera contrastado, es de mentiroso total. Como para hacerte caso, mentiroso.



Yo solo estoy seguro de que si calcularas el Ibex de forma doméstica según tu método te saldría, así a ojo de buen cubero, unos 3 millones de contratos a esta hora, contrato arriba contrato abajo.... :XX::XX::XX:

Precisión de relojero suizo, hoyga!


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En el Stoxx nunca se ven las ventanas de liquidez que se ven en un índice como el Ibex por ejemplo, que si es un buen ejemplo de índice ilíquido, el futuro del Stoxx tiene como subyacente el índice eurostoxx 50, donde cotizan las 50 mayores empresas europeas, entre ellas algunas españolas (aunque a este paso ya veremos). Cuando en el Stoxx se pone un stop en un nivel se ejecuta siempre sobre ese nivel, la única excepción es cuando sale algún dato que provoca un gap y aun así el stop se ejecuta muy cercano (esto las pocas veces que, por desgracia, me ha tocado probarlo).
> 
> Además de esto suele ser un índice bastante bueno para los amantes del AT, porque es bastante noble de movimientos, otra cosa es que su rango diario no sea tan grande como en otros índices, pero esto es precisamente porque hay mucha liquidez y muchísima contrapartida, personalmente me pasaría a otro índice, pero este me lo conozco muy bien y precisamente el que se mueva menos me permite afinar más mi p-AI, algún día me pasaré a otro índice que se mueva más, aunque 30-50 puntos de movimiento medio diario no está tan mal.
> 
> No me costaría mucho pasarme ahora mismo al Dax, el único inconveniente es que no tengo un histórico muy amplio ¿alguien me puede pasar un histórico de 2 o 4 años del Dax? :rolleye:



Cuatro años es lo que yo llamaría un histórico decente, para que el pollastre luego diga de sobremodelados.

El STOXX tiene un tamaño de pip mayor, y simplemente por eso se mueve menos. En mi broker, es el índice europeo con menor spread, y por ello, quizás, sea más popular. Lo veo similar al Nasdaq en relación al SP500; índices muy correlados, pero estudiar el Nasdaq es prácticamente imposible tick a tick. Curiosamente, en el Nasdaq todas las transacciones tienen el mismo slippage, así que imposible. Pero se puede estudiar el SP500, que aún así me parece un mal índice por las pocas transacciones que tiene, y tener una extrapolación sobre el Nasdaq, con movimientos menos amplios, y menos riesgoso para el dinero.

Desconozco si la afluencia de ticks o transacciones es cosa de mi broker, o que los mercados son así realmente. Poco a poco podré irlo comprobando.

Si los criterios que usan para ignorar o para enfrentarse a la gente son sus conocimientos de mercados, pues van dados como personas, porque eso me parece despreciable. De hecho, he visto como el puto gato les insultaba impunemente, y como era un broker de nosequé, ya está no pasa nada. Humanidad nula.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Atendiendo a esta noticia, piopio me avisa con unos 20 dias de adelanto de la prensa salmon.
La siguiente gran apuesta bajista de los hedge funds: el bund alemn,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo estoy seguro de que si calcularas el Ibex de forma doméstica según tu método te saldría, así a ojo de buen cubero, unos 3 millones de contratos a esta hora, contrato arriba contrato abajo.... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Precisión de relojero suizo, hoyga!




Caramba, efectivamente, eso es lo que yo llamo "contrastar una opinión", jojojojooojojoo....








Pero mira que eres duro, Mulder... después de que Borne de Batería te había ofrecido toda su amistad, vas y lo desmientes en público como hace el Rajoy con el Luis de Windows :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por primera vez le veo acertar con el saldo del volumen, el problema (aunque esto lo veo en el Stoxx) es que el volumen camuflado de hoy es positivo y está *bastante* por encima de los saldos normales, los que saltan a la vista, vamos.
> 
> Hoy parece que van a timar a más de uno.



Si a las 10:56 tengo calibrado el volumen, luego cuando se pone a bajar sale un saldo de +1100, jajaja

Menudo mentiroso de mierda que es el pollastre...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si los criterios que usan para ignorar o para enfrentarse a la gente son sus conocimientos de mercados, pues van dados como personas, porque eso me parece despreciable. De hecho, he visto como el puto gato les insultaba impunemente, y como era un broker de nosequé, ya está no pasa nada. Humanidad nula.



Hoyga yo que he realizdo los avatares de los leoncios del hilo, he puesto mote y creado un pasado al jjj, le puse un sobrenombre para usted, Borne de bateria. Si aqui a usted se le quiere, es uno mas. Que si, vale, venga, igual alguien le ha hecho notar que su caracter no es muy afable, bueno, pelillos a la mar. O Bin ladens a la mar como dicen sus amigos de la CIA.

Donde le doy toda la razon es en decir que el Mr.P es un indocumentado, ese hombre prefiere un audi a un bmw, no esta bien y usted lo ha sabido ver tambien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

Mentiroso de mierda.

Ve, eso quizas, igual, no se yo eh, pues como que patina un poco, un poco solo eh, si le hubiera cortado el cuello con las pinzas de la bateria ya seria para ignorarlo, o algo peor, pasar una noche con el jjj.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Donde le doy toda la razon es en decir que el Mr.P es un indocumentado, ese hombre prefiere un audi a un bmw, no esta bien y usted lo ha sabido ver tambien.









......
.......
...........








::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya saben, activen subtítulos....
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2-rkJHGZCDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



acabo de verlo (tecnología al frente me ha matao)

TREMENDO

thanks you


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga yo que he realizdo los avatares de los leoncios del hilo, he puesto mote y creado un pasado al jjj, le puse un sobrenombre para usted, Borne de bateria. Si aqui a usted se le quiere, es uno mas. Que si, vale, venga, igual alguien le ha hecho notar que su caracter no es muy afable, bueno, pelillos a la mar. O Bin ladens a la mar como dicen sus amigos de la CIA.
> 
> Donde le doy toda la razon es en decir que el Mr.P es un indocumentado, ese hombre prefiere un audi a un bmw, no esta bien y usted lo ha sabido ver tambien.



Pero si no paran de decirme mentiras, cómo me van a querer. Quiero datos. Lo demás, métanselo en la cuenta que les quepa.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mentiroso de mierda.
> 
> Ve, eso quizas, igual, no se yo eh, pues como que patina un poco, un poco solo eh, si le hubiera cortado el cuello con las pinzas de la bateria ya seria para ignorarlo, o algo peor, pasar una noche con el jjj.



Desde que llegó el gato del guano ese aquí, este hilo huele bastante mal.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Eh, DON Piratón.... te interesan unos cursos de swing trading ? Toma, te paso la publicidad. Aquí puedes ver al monitor, ex-trader de JP Morgan, enseñando a los alumnos la *teeecnología por lado alciiistaaaaaaaaa* :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder, pollastre & cia ¿controlais de C++ ? ¿comó se hace con Curl para que una web se descargue repetidamente (solo me descarga una iteración ) "esperad pondré el codigo"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pero si no paran de decirme mentiras, cómo me van a querer. Quiero datos. Lo demás, métanselo en la cuenta que les quepa.



¿Que datos quiere?



burbubolsa dijo:


> Desde que llegó el gato del guano ese aquí, este hilo huele bastante mal.



Calopez cabron pon el ambientador.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder, pollastre ¿controlais de C++ ? ¿comó se hace con Curl para que una web se descargue repetidamente (solo me descarga una iteración )
> 
> *"esperar pondré el codigo"*




No... insensato ! qué haces !

Este foro está vigilado por el MI-6, criatura ! No postees tus códigos sin antes ponerte el gorro de papel albal y conectarte a masa, por el amor de Dios... estás arriesgandolo todo !!!


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2012)

Sólo me lo parece a mi o desde que anda el burbu este por aquí HVIBEX35 ya no es lo que era???


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Que datos quiere?
> 
> 
> 
> Calopez cabron pon el ambientador.



Datos, código. Me prometió código y no me ha dado nada. No le llamo mentirso porque me resulta irrelevante, ya me genero todo el código que quiero. Pero decirme que el DAX lleva +1100 de neto... madre mía madre mía que mentira más gorda. No sé cuánto lleva ahora porque me he aburrido de ver al USDZAR intentando guanear sin conseguirlo, pero +1100 ni de coña. Y viendo al EURUSD que ha bajado desde hace una hora diría que ha vuelto a saldo negativo. Yo diría que están distribuyendo, como remarcó un forero anteriormente, imagino que sin ironías.


----------



## FranR (20 Jun 2012)

(meter vídeo en foro) Conde Draco contando notas.avi - YouTube (que no de por saco el pirata)

Tecnología al servicio del Trading....piratón. Lo veo, lo veo este es BB.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Sólo me lo parece a mi o desde que anda el burbu este por aquí HVIBEX35 ya no es lo que era???



Pues vétenme la entrada si pueden. Yo les vetaría la entrada a mis hilos sin dudarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> (meter vídeo en foro) Conde Draco contando notas.avi - YouTube (que no de por saco el pirata)
> 
> Tecnología al servicio del Trading....piratón. Lo veo, lo veo este es BB.



Reported por torpe

[YOUTUBE]eRsW-rV_EvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Datos, código. Me prometió código y no me ha dado nada. No le llamo mentirso porque me resulta irrelevante, ya me genero todo el código que quiero. Pero decirme que el DAX lleva +1100 de neto... madre mía madre mía que mentira más gorda. No sé cuánto lleva ahora porque me he aburrido de ver al USDZAR intentando guanear sin conseguirlo, pero +1100 ni de coña. Y viendo al EURUSD que ha bajado desde hace una hora diría que ha vuelto a saldo negativo. Yo diría que están distribuyendo, como remarcó un forero anteriormente, imagino que sin ironías.



Yo tengo un saldo neto de 13 contratos, que te sale a ti? como lo calculas?


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues vétenme la entrada si pueden. Yo les vetaría la entrada a mis hilos sin dudarlo.



Pro ¿Usted tiene hilos en propiedad.

Penélope!,,,


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo tengo un saldo neto de 13 contratos, que te sale a ti? como lo calculas?



He cerrado el expert. Pero 13 es un número cabal. Yo cojo cada tick y si el precio es superior al del anterior, sumo el volumen al neto, y si es inferior al anterior, resto, y si el precio es igual, no hago nada, porque no sé si es compra o venta.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pero decirme que el DAX lleva +1100 de neto... madre mía madre mía que mentira más gorda. No sé cuánto lleva ahora porque me he aburrido de ver al USDZAR intentando guanear sin conseguirlo, pero +1100 ni de coña.




Vamos a ver, Don Tarado. Va siendo hora de que veas algo de tecnología, pero de la de verdad, no de tus locuras alucinógenas de bedel del museo de la NASA.







Fija tu atención, si acaso eso te resultara posible, en la hora que tanto cacareas, las 10:56. Luego, mira a la derecha, así, poquito a poco, hasta que llegues a la escala de netos, a la derecha del todo. 

¿ Ves ese hermoso número, entre 400 y 600? ¿ Sí ?. 

Se llama 500. 

500 netos es lo que hay a tus 10:56, oh, Gran Maestro Tortuga. 500, y no 53. Digamos, un 1000% de error.

Ahora, dirige tus restantes neuronas al spike de las 16:30. Míralo. Con calma, no corras, no tengas prisa. Ahora traza y mira a la derecha. Ves ese número entre el 1000 y el 1200 ? ¿Sí?

Es el 1100. +1100 netos es lo que hemos tenido hoy, MELON. 

Más que MELON.

Disfruta el gráfico, porque esto es lo más "tecnológico" que vas a ver tú en cuestiones de bolsa en toda tu vida, so fantasías.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

EURUSD se está comiendo todo el saldo positivo posible de hoy y de mañana.


----------



## Misterio (20 Jun 2012)

Joder un brinco de 6 puntos en el SP en 0,01, no lo veía hace años .


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos a ver, Don Tarado. Va siendo hora de que veas algo de tecnología, pero de la de verdad, no de tus locuras alucinógenas de bedel del museo de la NASA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, *********** y aquí ya no hay ningún respeto que valga, porque se me ha ofendido profundamente, ¿no podría ser que mi broker me envía los datos de volumen por lotes de 10? Si es así, las cifras coinciden. Y si NO PUEDE ser así, pues estaría bien saber por qué, sogilipollas. Que es que hay que ser soplapollas para tener ganas de decir bobadas por un mero motivo técnico.

De todas formas, acabamos de ver que esos +1100 tuyos no son más que paparruchas, porque se acaba de ir el índice al garete, así que menudos +1100 más endebles, que si no salen de un multiplicador de lotes, están obviamente mal calculados, cafre.

Pero si tiene la línea de volumen naranja en negativo, jajaja. Y luego dice que no están distribuyendo, jajaja. Además de mentiroso es tonto, es increíble, y nos pone la prueba gráfica y todo, jajjajaja.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Clasificado por MI-6



Yo no veo nada, que pasa aqui.


----------



## Misterio (20 Jun 2012)

En reuters ponen esto 

Breaking News: Fed extends monetary stimulus; leaves rates unchanged

Fed twists again, extending stimulus to weak economy | Reuters


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo no veo nada, que pasa aqui.



Te han cazado...

Te dije que no te expusieras en público, ahora has comprometido toda la operación :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2012)

la twist que se ve que han econtrado un cuartillo de billon por ahi escondido y dicen pues vamos a gastarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Madre mía 

la que se ha liado en dos minutos


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2012)

no hay webos para imprimir 

la inflacion subyacente les a dao un susto del carajo 

señores o ocurre un milagro y la economia despega por si sola o la depresion esta muy cerca :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

sólo $267mm 3-4 dias de negociado


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Posibilidad de mandrilada inmensa para los largos a partir de ahora...


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

Que rica estaba ahora el agua de la piscina, bueno tras darme un baño relajante paso a confirmar lo de pollastre con gráfico de volumen del Dax de hoy. Y eso que mis datos pueden ser algo más inexactos que los suyos, pero fíjense atentamente en la sorprendente similitud:







BBB antes de llamar mentiroso a alguien deberías comprobar si tus datos son correctos, que aquí todos mantenemos un margen de educación ante todo por mucho que nos pasemos con las indirectas.

PD: me ahorro explicar el volumen ¿verdad?


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2012)

Buen "cacharro" el tuyo, Mulder.

edit: comparo gráficas y en efecto, este día al menos vamos bastante clavados.





Mulder dijo:


> Que rica estaba ahora el agua de la piscina, bueno tras darme un baño relajante paso a confirmar lo de pollastre con gráfico de volumen del Dax de hoy. Y eso que mis datos pueden ser algo más inexactos que los suyos, pero fíjense atentamente en la sorprendente similitud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que rica estaba ahora el agua de la piscina, bueno tras darme un baño relajante paso a confirmar lo de pollastre con gráfico de volumen del Dax de hoy. Y eso que mis datos pueden ser algo más inexactos que los suyos, pero fíjense atentamente en la sorprendente similitud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes me dices tú que el dato era correcto. Así que o miente el pollastre, o mientes tú, o me estabais haciendo una jugarreta y mentís los dos.

Lo de la corrección es otra mentira más, porque el pollastre de los cojones ya ha roto la baraja por todas partes, así que no me vengas con gilipolladas de formalidades. Las formalidades ante un juzgado, y vamos camino.


----------



## Diegol07 (20 Jun 2012)

Burbulosa no tenes a nadie a favor, asi que haz el favor de portarte bien y deja de insultar, y si quieres te lo demuestro:
Gente a favor de burbulosa escriba "a favor de burbulosa"
gente en contra " en contra de burbulosa"

Espero que con esto se de cuenta que sus modales en este hilo no son del gusto de nadie.

Por supuesto yo estoy en contra de burbulosa.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Antes me dices tú que el dato era correcto. Así que o miente el pollastre, o mientes tú, o me estabais haciendo una jugarreta y mentís los dos.
> 
> Lo de la corrección es otra mentira más, porque el pollastre de los cojones ya ha roto la baraja por todas partes, así que no me vengas con gilipolladas de formalidades. Las formalidades ante un juzgado, y vamos camino.



pero vamos a ver hombre es que no ves el gráfico, yo por ejemplo no me he quedado largo pensando que era un dia perfecto (todo en maximos )igual me equivoqué, pero si lo hice reconozco mi error 

mira los graficos:


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pero vamos a ver hombre es que no ves el gráfico, yo por ejemplo no me he quedado largo pensando que era un dia perfecto (todo en maximos )igual me equivoqué, pero si lo hice reconozco mi error
> 
> mira los graficos:



Miro los gráficos y coinciden con los míos. El dato de volumen parece que viene diferente en mi broker y por eso tengo un neto diferente. Veo posible que en mi broker llegue en lotes de 10, que ya he indicado en mensajes anteriores, y me gustaría corroborarlo, pero no hay necesidad de insultarme ni de ir contra o a favor mío. Los ataques personales los estoy reportando, por supuesto.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Burbulosa no tenes a nadie a favor, asi que haz el favor de portarte bien y deja de insultar, y si quieres te lo demuestro:
> Gente a favor de burbulosa escriba "a favor de burbulosa"
> gente en contra " en contra de burbulosa"
> 
> ...



Por incitar odio a un forero, estás reportado.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Antes me dices tú que el dato era correcto. Así que o miente el pollastre, o mientes tú, o me estabais haciendo una jugarreta y mentís los dos.
> 
> Lo de la corrección es otra mentira más, porque el pollastre de los cojones ya ha roto la baraja por todas partes, así que no me vengas con gilipolladas de formalidades. Las formalidades ante un juzgado, y vamos camino.



Lo que te he dicho que era correcto era que acertabas cuando has dicho que había distribución (fíjate que he hecho mención al saldo pero te respondía a un post donde tu no has dicho la cantidad de volumen, solo que había distribución) y efectivamente en mi gráfico puedes ver que a esa hora en el Dax el saldo está ligeramente negativo.

Y lo he hecho para contestarte que el volumen leoncio camuflado estaba muy por encima de la cifra del saldo estándar. Aunque la forma para sacar el volumen camuflado no la voy a explicar aquí por motivos (creo que) obvios y ahí ya me da igual lo que me quieras llamar.

De todas formas ya deberías estar reportado.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

No os peleéis, quien quiera saber el saldo concreto pero con 15 minutos de retraso, puede saberlo aquí.

91 883 59 65

Aparece una locución que pide marcar 1-Eurostockk 2-DAX. Dice el saldo neto en órdenes de más de 25 contratos en los últimos 60 minutos y en el día.
Es un teléfono que tiene puesto una agencia de valores (no voy a decir el nombre) para que sus traders puedan tener info si se les cae alguna herramienta de operación.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que te he dicho que era correcto era que acertabas cuando has dicho que había distribución (fíjate que he hecho mención al saldo pero te respondía a un post donde tu no has dicho la cantidad de volumen, solo que había distribución) y efectivamente en mi gráfico puedes ver que a esa hora en el Dax el saldo está ligeramente negativo.
> 
> Y lo he hecho para contestarte que el volumen leoncio camuflado estaba muy por encima de la cifra del saldo estándar. Aunque la forma para sacar el volumen camuflado no la voy a explicar aquí por motivos (creo que) obvios y ahí ya me da igual lo que me quieras llamar.
> 
> De todas formas ya deberías estar reportado.



No entiendo por qué no puedes explicar esa forma tuya de calcular el volumen. allá tú. Será un secreto alquímico o a saber. El volumen total hoy ha sido ridículo, especialmente a primera hora, y el número de transacciones un 33% inferior al habitual. Así que sospecho que mientes, o estás ocultando algo de forma interesada.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Buen "cacharro" el tuyo, Mulder.
> 
> edit: comparo gráficas y en efecto, este día al menos vamos bastante clavados.



Ese gráfico de volumen viene de la herramienta antigua del volumen de los leoncios (aun la uso para los informes que pongo aquí ), ahora mismo lo tengo todo muchísimo más pulido, pero aun no exporto los resultados a gráficos porque.... ¡ni siquiera se me ha pasado aun por la cabeza! ::

Algún día me dará por hacerlo


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2012)

Miren que les va la marcha ¿eh?

Recojo mi owned por haber tratado a Burbubolsa con un respeto que no se merece.


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No entiendo por qué no puedes explicar esa forma tuya de calcular el volumen. allá tú. Será un secreto alquímico o a saber. El volumen total hoy ha sido ridículo, especialmente a primera hora, y el número de transacciones un 33% inferior al habitual. Así que sospecho que mientes, o estás ocultando algo de forma interesada.



No miento pero ¿que oculto algo de forma interesada? 

*¡por supuesto! *​
A buenas horas iba yo a darte a ti por el morro la receta para descubrir algo como eso. Me ha supuesto años de trabajo conseguirlo sin ayuda de nadie.

Si quieres peces, mójate la barba, carajo!


----------



## optimistic1985 (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No miento pero ¿que oculto algo de forma interesada?
> 
> *¡por supuesto! *​
> A buenas horas iba yo a darte a ti por el morro la receta para descubrir algo como eso. Me ha supuesto años de trabajo conseguirlo sin ayuda de nadie.
> ...



Solo he leido este mensaje... Y mi pregunta desde el punto de vista de mero aficionado a la bolsa es... ¿el volumen no es un dato publico?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Solo he leido este mensaje... Y mi pregunta desde el punto de vista de mero aficionado a la bolsa es... ¿el volumen no es un dato publico?




por supuesto, pero no me negará que es interesante saber si las compras son de leoncios o de gacelas. Y ahi es donde estos frikazos centran sus esfuerzos y el borne de batería escucha campanas y no sabe donde...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No miento pero ¿que oculto algo de forma interesada?
> 
> *¡por supuesto! *​
> A buenas horas iba yo a darte a ti por el morro la receta para descubrir algo como eso. Me ha supuesto años de trabajo conseguirlo sin ayuda de nadie.
> ...



¿Qué diferencia hay entre mentir y ocultar la verdad? El juego dialéctico se pone interesante. Sobre lo de que no has tenido ayuda, falsísimo. Ni que vivieras en una caverna y te conectaras a internes por onda selebrales. Oculta lo que quieras, pero no me vengas como el epítome de la formalidad y la honradez. Lo que me fallta por escuchar.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por supuesto, pero no me negará que es interesante saber si las compras son de leoncios o de gacelas. Y ahi es donde estos frikazos centran sus esfuerzos y el borne de batería escucha campanas y no sabe donde...



Escucho campanas porque estoy cerca, tolón.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Está el tema puto de verdad. En el SP no se puede entrar largo porque tiene los 1360 ahí pegados ................ pero tampoco se puede poner uno corto porque el MACD, el estocástico y el RSI están pepones. Y la intuición / experiencia del chart dice que puede seguir siendo alcista.

Mejor esperar y ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

it's time for a boobie-break!!!!


----------



## Mulder (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre mentir y ocultar la verdad?



Venga, volvamos a Barrio sésamo:

Vas a un pueblo por una carretera que no sale en el GPS y vas más perdido que el carro de Manolo Escobar, me ves y me preguntas la dirección:

1.- Te miento, por lo tanto te envío en la dirección contraria y te hago perder tiempo. Ya no preguntas a nadie porque crees que la información es cierta.

2.- No te lo digo, te oculto la información, tu sigues igual de perdido que antes, pero puedes preguntar a otro.

Y con este post me despido ya de discutir contigo, que eres más cansino que el parto de una burra.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Jun 2012)

Buenassssssss

Habéis tenido una tarde interesante eh¿

Burbubolsa, vamos a ser sinceros, tú no tienes casi ni idea.

Que mezclas conceptos y que sueltas tecnicismos sin sentido lo he visto hasta yo, que soy la más torpe del hilo.

Si hubieses venido con otra actitud le podrías sacar un provecho del carajo al hilo pero en este plan, lo único que conseguiras es meterte en guerras absurdas.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> it's time for a boobie-break!!!!


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> it's time for a boobie-break!!!!



pero... ¿por qué cortan el gif justo ahíiiiii...!?!?


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



(yamanpillao)

Que no, que es que me estaba estirando, joer... es que...


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenassssssss
> 
> Habéis tenido una tarde interesante eh¿
> 
> ...



Ninguna guerra es absurda si es en defensa de mi honor. No sé que podría sacar de provecho, como dices, de quien se niega a aceptar puntos comunes de diálogo. Menuda idea que tienes de la negociación...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Jun 2012)

Maestro MV como vemos el eurodolar con el tema del twist ? lo veremos en 1.35 de aqui a un mes ?


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Venga, volvamos a Barrio sésamo:
> 
> Vas a un pueblo por una carretera que no sale en el GPS y vas más perdido que el carro de Manolo Escobar, me ves y me preguntas la dirección:
> 
> ...



Esto es como la chorrada esa de la fábula del programador y el leperchaun. Yo si me encuentro al leperchaun lo torturo hasta que suelte todo lo que sepa de la olla de monedas de oro. Nada de que si voy por aquí o por allá. Mi experiencia, escueta por el momento, desarrollando sistemas de análisis de bolsa es que los mecanismos requeridos precisan de unas matemáticas triviales. No es rocket science precisamente. Ahora bien, si los datos que provee un broker para analizar un mercado no son válidos para realizar el análisis correctamente, también estaría bien saberlo. A datos de entrada falsos, salidas falsas, por muy bueno que sea el algoritmo. Lo que sí veo es que cada mercado tiene sus modismos y su personalidad diferentes, y que las estrategias son difícilmente extrapolables, aunque hay mercados más asimilables, no solo por correlación, sino por calidad de datos, como CME.ES y NYMEX.CL, por ejemplo, o EURUSD y EUREX.FDAX.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para el que pregunto sobre ebro. Personalmente es una empresa que me gusta,de hecho fue una de mis primeras compras en bolsa, tiene buenos margenes y una estructura financiera saneada. Un endeudamiento cercano a los 250-300 mill con 90 mill en caja. Ahora mismo cotiza muy cerca de su valor contable 11,x. No se los at como veran un posible acercamiento a esos 11,x. De todas formas ha estado creando valor durante los ultimos 4-5 años (unos 50-100 mill al año de forma sistematica) si todo sigue igual es de suponer que seguira creando valor. La empresa actualmente valdra cerca de 1700 millones y esta cotizando en el rango de 1900-2000 mill.
> 
> EBRO FOODS SA (EBRO:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Gracias por el aporte

Edito: Según cuentas parece un poco cara para entrar ahora, habiendo otros valores por debajo de su valor contable. Pero sin duda es de ese tipo de empresas que uno puede tener tranquilo en su cartera.

Por cierto, vaya dos semanas que se lleva marcando mis GAS :rolleye:


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> it's time for a boobie-break!!!!



Ya está bien hombre ya del uso de la mujer como objeto de deseo.



















Usemos también al hombre ::







Dedicado a Pecata y Ajetreo


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro MV como vemos el eurodolar con el tema del twist ? lo veremos en 1.35 de aqui a un mes ?



mas bien a 1,17 que es su objetivo y a lo mejor mas abajo todavia :baba:

el twist no crea dolares nuevos


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas bien a 1,17 que es su objetivo y a lo mejor mas abajo todavia :baba:
> 
> el twist no crea dolares nuevos



La impresión es que le han hecho un twist al €.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Van a pegar patadón pa arriba...


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Venga, volvamos a Barrio sésamo:
> 
> Vas a un pueblo por una carretera que no sale en el GPS y vas más perdido que el carro de Manolo Escobar, me ves y me preguntas la dirección:
> 
> ...



Has pensado en la situación en la que te llaman al timbre de la puerta y cuando abres te encuentras a un tipo que te va a vender algo y sin dejar que diga nada .............. le dices "lo siento ya tengo perro"?.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya está bien hombre ya del uso de la mujer como objeto de deseo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre mentir y ocultar la verdad? El juego dialéctico se pone interesante. Sobre lo de que no has tenido ayuda, falsísimo. Ni que vivieras en una caverna y te conectaras a internes por onda selebrales. Oculta lo que quieras, pero no me vengas como el epítome de la formalidad y la honradez. Lo que me fallta por escuchar.



Es MV!!!!!!!:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La impresión es que le han hecho un twist al €.



chaval estas dejando mal a humilde servidor , cortate un poco tio que pareces un troll :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya está bien hombre ya del uso de la mujer como objeto de deseo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Reportada, no es gif animado... ::


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

No sé si con tanto cachondeo se están perdiendo ustedes el espectáculo que está dando el SP ....
En la última media hora (es muy importante porque es la anterior a la entrada en la última hora) han hecho mucho daño por ahí, seguro.


----------



## burbubolsa (20 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval estas dejando mal a humilde servidor , cortate un poco tio que pareces un troll :ouch:



Vaya, uno habla de bolsa, y tú de troles. Te has descubierto, Blas.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si con tanto cachondeo se están perdiendo ustedes el espectáculo que está dando el SP ....
> En la última media hora (es muy importante porque es la anterior a la entrada en la última hora) han hecho mucho daño por ahí, seguro.



Ahora lo mandan de nuevo a los 1360


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

jjj lol


a esta grieguita la vi en granada durante el eurobasket, por lo visto pulula tambien en la eurocopa :baba:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora lo mandan de nuevo a los 1360



Pinta bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2012)

vix rebotando desde la banda inferior de bollinger , sector bancos europedo 
donde lo an dejao :XX: que me lol son unos pendejos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

joder:mariscadores on the street... ha dicho "compañeros y compañeras" 4 veces en 30 segundos.... 

no vamos a consentir, no vamos a permitir, no dejaremos de :bla: :bla: :bla:

Hasta que no haya hostias nada va a cambiar, y como si hay hostias estos se llevarían su parte, no las habrá Así que conmigo no cuenten.

joooooorl "quieren destruir a los sindicatos de clase que somos el último baluarte de defensa de la ciudadanía"

Me pongo a ver salvame....


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si con tanto cachondeo se están perdiendo ustedes el espectáculo que está dando el SP ....
> En la última media hora (es muy importante porque es la anterior a la entrada en la última hora) han hecho mucho daño por ahí, seguro.



Más uno andaría buscando objetivos por arriba... 
que no está la cosa para dentro... y enfilamos la última hora de negociación, habra que ver la que hacen todavía...

No hace falta que diga que yo lo veo para cortos ¿verdad? Pues eso. cortos. muchos. pero no míos...

bueno, veremos al cierre...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Bernanke, listo para hacer más: "Un QE3 es algo que la Fed podría considerar" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Clander (20 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Es MV!!!!!!!:



Apoyo la moción:



burbubolsa dijo:


> Cuatro años es lo que yo llamaría un histórico decente, para que el pollastre luego diga de sobremodelados.
> 
> El STOXX tiene un tamaño de pip mayor, y simplemente por eso se mueve menos. En mi broker, es el índice europeo con menor spread, y por ello, quizás, sea más popular. Lo veo similar al Nasdaq en relación al SP500; índices muy correlados, pero estudiar el Nasdaq es prácticamente imposible tick a tick. Curiosamente, en el Nasdaq todas las transacciones tienen el mismo slippage, así que imposible. Pero se puede estudiar el SP500, que aún así me parece un mal índice por las pocas transacciones que tiene, y tener una extrapolación sobre el Nasdaq, con movimientos menos amplios, *y menos riesgoso *para el dinero.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Eso es que Bernanke no lo va a hacer al menos en unos cuantos meses y lo que trata es gestionar con mensajes más que con acciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2012)

estar atentos compañeros , el big guano largamente esperado se acerca , pero aun hay que formar las figuras de vuelta bajista


----------



## MateAmargo (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es que Bernanke no lo va a hacer al menos en unos cuantos meses y lo que trata es gestionar con mensajes más que con acciones.



Una de las preguntas que le hicieron en la conferencia es "Si los Qe1 y Qe2 fueron tan exitosos, ¿Por qué no hacer un tercero ya mismo?" a lo que Bernanke contesta "cada herramienta acomodativa tiene sus riesgos, diferentes acciones de salida, diferentes beneficios, asi que solo la aplicaremos cuando sea estrictamente necesaria". Hablo de intervenir verbalmente el mercado. Me parece que le quedan pocas balas en la cartuchera y lo sabe. Ademas negó rotundamente que la Fed vaya a comprar deuda europea, por lo que le está tirando la bola para el lado del BCE.

Me parece que el twist a decepcionado al "mercado", creo que toca bajar, sobretodo el eur, gbp, nzd y aud.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Se han dado cuenta que el amigo Votin no ha vuelto a aparecer?, joder .... que unos semanas antes escribió un post de madrugada un sábado diciendo que estaba sumamente triste.

Tampoco le veo postear en otros hilos. Espero que todo le vaya bien. We would never be the same without him.

Va por ti amigo, que te echamos de menos en el hilo ahora que se ha degradado con algún que otro tontopan.

David Guetta - Without You ft. Usher - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se han dado cuenta que el amigo Votin no ha vuelto a aparecer?, joder .... que unos semanas antes escribió un post de madrugada un sábado diciendo que estaba sumamente triste.
> 
> Tampoco le veo postear en otros hilos. Espero que todo le vaya bien. We would never be the same without him.
> 
> ...



pero si hoy se ha conectado....

Se había ido de zorrerío a praga.....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/311496-me-marcho-a-praga.html#post6411786


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pero si hoy se ha conectado....
> 
> Se había ido de zorrerío a praga.....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/311496-me-marcho-a-praga.html#post6411786



Joder piratón, me has alegrado el día y la semana.

Sucede que cuando me pongo a leer el hilo y veo muchas paginas ..... y comienzo a leer alguna que otra gilipollada .... salto un montón de ellas.

Votín, saluda coño!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora lo mandan de nuevo a los 1360


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder piratón, me has alegrado el día y la semana.
> 
> Sucede que cuando me pongo a leer el hilo y veo muchas paginas ..... y comienzo a leer alguna que otra gilipollada .... salto un montón de ellas.
> 
> Votín, saluda coño!



En su perfil puedes ver que hoy se ha conectado

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: VOTIN


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2012)

Tremendo la bajada del ProShares VIX Short Term. Dos días seguidos sin que el SP haya explotado al alza. Ya está en mínimos de 33 y pico. Está marcando un peponazo grande en el SP.

James River Coal, subida del 26% o algo más. En 3,4 y llegando hacia los 4 en donde se estampanará con la directriz bajista. Sería una opción muy buena para posiciones cortas.

First Solar, síganla, va a dar de ganar mucho dinero.

Plateras, síganlas. Probable subida hasta las anteriores neck-lines (todos los valores están por el estilo) y después bajada fuerte y sostenida para ganar un 20% o más.

Rio Tinto, no descarten una subida hasta 3600-3800 para formar simetría perfecta en todo el techo. Desde ahí, cortos a saco.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tremendo la bajada del ProShares VIX Short Term. Dos días seguidos sin que el SP haya explotado al alza. Ya está en mínimos de 33 y pico. Está marcando un peponazo grande en el SP.
> 
> James River Coal, subida del 26% o algo más. En 3,4 y llegando hacia los 4 en donde se estampanará con la directriz bajista. Sería una opción muy buena para posiciones cortas.
> 
> ...



O la cosa esta realmente jodida y no hay gas... tiene pinta de coccion a fuego lento el SP. A ver como les sienta la ambigüedad de Bernanke.


----------



## kemao2 (20 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tremendo la bajada del ProShares VIX Short Term. Dos días seguidos sin que el SP haya explotado al alza. Ya está en mínimos de 33 y pico. Está marcando un peponazo grande en el SP.
> 
> .




Una bajada del VIX indica que la calma y las subidas en USA llegan a su fin. Pronto empezará la volatilidad y las bajadas bruscas que es lo que suele traer bajos niveles de vix . 


Tras la calma viene la tormenta.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2012)

Insisto que la pinta del culibex no me gusta nada. Creo que la sesión de hoy ha sido una trampa considerable.

La pauta de precio está al límite. O nos caemos ya de una vez o empezamos a subir.

Ya no queda margen para seguir mareando al personal.

Cuidado para el gacelerío


----------



## davinci (20 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Insisto que la pinta del culibex no me gusta nada. Creo que la sesión de hoy ha sido una trampa considerable.
> 
> La pauta de precio está al límite. O nos caemos ya de una vez o empezamos a subir.
> 
> Ya no queda margen para seguir mareando al personal.



¿Qué impide exactamente que los "leones" sigan mareando cuanto quieran? Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2012)

LOL

[YOUTUBE]6c4nZJ4ryFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aksarben (20 Jun 2012)

Ale, ya puedo decirlo, el primer Aston en mucho tiempo que _no_ me gusta :ouch:







Ese frontal truñing... :´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2012)

¿Resumen de lo aquí acontecido esta tarde?

Me encanta que los baneos salgan bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6c4nZJ4ryFE[/YOUTUBE]



Tenía ya un gif preparado en honor del gran JJJ...


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Jun 2012)

Paso a saludar

Tengo la trinchera en mi domicilio. Zanjas por todas las habitaciones, torpedos varios y bombardeos con la radial. Estado de sitio, el agua cortada. Polvo y escombros.

Así que una semana en dique seco.

Les leo por la noche

Silenciosa, gracias por la foto del maromo

Mulder y Pollastre: ¿Peo cuanto les gusta enfangarse? Son como niños. Con el borne ,bordes.
Para que tantas explicaciones

Muchas plusvis atodos

Votin vuelva,


----------



## Durmiente (20 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Paso a saludar
> 
> Tengo la trinchera en mi domicilio. Zanjas por todas las habitaciones, torpedos varios y bombardeos con la radial. Estado de sitio, el agua cortada. Polvo y escombros.
> 
> ...



Entrecortado parte de guerra.
Se transmite al comandate Bertok.
¿En la trinchera se pasa mucho calor?
A estas alturas, algunos no estamos ni en las trincheras. 
Han conseguido la desmovilización.
Estoy seleccionando semillas de pimientos y habas. Volvemos al terruño.


----------



## atlanterra (20 Jun 2012)

Japón va a presentar en breve el mayor plan de impulso a renovables conocido hasta la fecha.

Sería el impulso definitivo para que las FSLR despeguen.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Japón va a presentar en breve el mayor plan de impulso a renovables conocido hasta la fecha.
> 
> Sería el impulso definitivo para que las FSLR despeguen.



Nooooo, que estoy de obras y no puedo operar, que se esperen hasta julio, total con lo que han guaneado por unos días mas.....
Hoy las first se han portado bien, yo me baje ayer a 15,25, sin apurar la jugada
Gracias Janus


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2012)

Votin debio tener una racha muy, muy mala. El solo iba largo en acciones, ademas creo recordar que en abengoa y no se si acs entre otras.... Le dedicó tiempo a la bolsa, y se llevó un buen golpetazo. Si a eso le unimos algun tipo de problema personal, es motivo mas que suficiente para querer alejarse del mundillo una temporada. Y de hecho, creo que es una sabia decision. La mejor forma de no buscar piramidar es leer lo menos posible sobre los mercados. Olvidarlos un tiempo. 

Por mi parte, solo saber mediante otros hilos que esta bien, me es mas que suficiente. Si la vida le trae de vuelta, sera bienvenido. Y si no, sera bien recordado.

Eso si, saluda una vez al año cabrito! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Ofú como han barrido hoy en el SPX500 (y en todos lados)... por barrer, han barrido hasta al Borne. ::


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

Guanas...



LOLO08 dijo:


> Sólo me lo parece a mi o desde que anda el burbu este por aquí HVIBEX35 ya no es lo que era???



¡Pero que dice! Si esta mejor que nunca...


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Buenos días.

Auditorías, subasta del tesoro, minicumbres y cuartos del eurocosto... Parece el día perfecto para dimitir: qué jodío el Dívar!

Los que vayan a salir de casa que no olviden una muda limpia.


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Pero que dice! Si esta mejor que nunca...



Bueno, despues de haber visto las ultimas paginas no tanto, se han perdido un poco las formas y el rollito way, pero eso si, estamos que nos salimos.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Guanas...
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Pero que dice! Si esta mejor que nunca...



Nah, era muy pernicioso, y lo cierto es que ni siquiera era divertido, porque molestaba, y aparentemente mucho, a los que realmente aportan de verdad en el hilo. 

Yo reconozco que me equivoqué, porque hasta ayer no vi claro que la que le había calado a la primera era ajetreo, pero ahora sé que la única manera era tenerle en el ignore y no hacerle caso. 

Que probablemente sería lo que habría que hacer, de forma más o menos colectiva, si reaparece con cualquier otra guisa.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Nah, era muy pernicioso, y lo cierto es que ni siquiera era divertido, porque molestaba, y aparentemente mucho, a los que realmente aportan de verdad en el hilo.
> 
> Yo reconozco que me equivoqué, porque hasta ayer no vi claro que la que le había calado a la primera era ajetreo, pero ahora sé que la única manera era tenerle en el ignore y no hacerle caso.
> 
> Que probablemente sería lo que habría que hacer, de forma más o menos colectiva, si reaparece con cualquier otra guisa.



Eso es porque no nos lo habiamos tomado todos como sparring. De vez en cuando es bueno que aparezca un troll, no para discutir con el porque entonces se crece, sino para hacer bromas sobre el y descargar tensiones. El pirata ha resultado ser muy bueno en esas artes. Claro que, reconozco, no todos tenemos su arte, yo por ejemplo soy un simple aficionado a su lado, y los trader senior del hilo, pues... el arte lo tienen en otras disciplinas... ¡y bien que se agradece!

Edito: Pirata, muy bueno y oportuno su boobie break, que al final el troll empezaba a conseguir su objetivo.


----------



## peseteuro (21 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ale, ya puedo decirlo, el primer Aston en mucho tiempo que _no_ me gusta :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues ya me lo quedo yo entonces :Baile: que pintado de negro tiene que quedar de vicio


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

Para BBB:

No tengo ninguna duda, y espero por su salud mental que sea asi, de que Vd. es un troll. Un troll un poco rarito pero un troll al fin y al cabo.

Si no se considera a si mismo un troll, y piensa que, pese a todo, su actuacion a sido lo mas correcta posible entre tanto insulto y majaderia, hagaselo mirar, en serio, esta enfermo. Ya le dije hace tiempo que de las patologias mentales que se me ocurrian para su comportamiento, la mas benigna es el sindrome de asperger, y las mas graves el delirio y la paranoia. Para su suerte, creo que esto ultimo es excesivo y que se trata simplemente de un asperger no diagnosticado que corre riesgo, eso si de caer en el delirio y la paranoia, victima de su nulo entendimiento de las relaciones sociales mas basicas (ojo, digo entendimento, no conocimiento) y de notar que, por ello, todo el mundo se pone contra Vd y que le minusvalora. Pero no se aflija, su condicion, aunque incurable, tiene un potencial de mejora muy grande, busque un buen psicologo, observe a su alrededor, imite al naturalista que observa pajaros y conviertase en un naturalista de personas, lea todo lo posible sobre relaciones sociales e interacion entre personas. Ello no podra dotarle de las capacidades innatas que tienen las personas que no tienen trastornos del espectro autista, pero a base de tener una base de datos enorme sobre relaciones humanas podra llegar a emular esas capacidades innatas de la misma manera en la que lo hace un ordenador. Y no se sienta desdichado por su condicion, de muchos genios se sospecha que padecian trastornos del espectro autista: Newton, Einstein... algunos hasta llegaron a ser buenos en las relaciones sociales.

Edito: Por ultimo, una frase que habra oido-leido mas de una vez: Mas vale callar y parecer tonto, que abrir la boca y demostrarlo. Con ello no le digo que sea tonto, sino que cuando algo no se comprende del todo, es mejor observar y aprender que querer hacerse el listo y cagarla.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

A mi eso del Síndrome de Asperger no me ocurre, aunque ya se que todos vosotros no existís y que Calopez se hace pasar por vosotros para entreterme ::

Pero hay que mantener el buen rollito que si no Calopez se cansa ::::


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

El Ibex viene nerviosete...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> A mi eso del Síndrome de Asperger no me ocurre, aunque ya se que todos vosotros no existís y que Calopez se hace pasar por vosotros para entreterme ::
> 
> Pero hay que mantener el buen rollito que si no Calopez se cansa ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

baila el twist o palma :rolleye:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Jun 2012)

.
QUE jodío el borne de batería, al final se salió con la suya, calopez le ha tenido que hacer caso y ha atendido sus demandas:




> calopez
> Querido Líder
> 
> burbubolsa ha recibido un baneo castigador por parte de El_Presi
> ...





Yo que Calopez me abría el hilo a las 20:01, porque la reentrada puede ser apoteósica.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Rate of decline in French private sector output eases in June

Francia empieza bien los PMI


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> QUE jodío el borne de batería, al final se salió con la suya, calopez le ha tenido que hacer caso y ha atendido sus demandas:
> 
> 
> ...



palo duro con los trolles :cook:


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> palo duro con los trolles :cook:




Me ha provocado mi primera sonrisa en el resacoso día de hoy:Aplauso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin debio tener una racha muy, muy mala. El solo iba largo en acciones, ademas creo recordar que en abengoa y no se si acs entre otras.... Le dedicó tiempo a la bolsa, y se llevó un buen golpetazo. Si a eso le unimos algun tipo de problema personal, es motivo mas que suficiente para querer alejarse del mundillo una temporada. Y de hecho, creo que es una sabia decision. La mejor forma de no buscar piramidar es leer lo menos posible sobre los mercados. Olvidarlos un tiempo.
> 
> Por mi parte, solo saber mediante otros hilos que esta bien, me es mas que suficiente. Si la vida le trae de vuelta, sera bienvenido. Y si no, sera bien recordado.
> 
> ...



De verdad le echo de menos Sr. VOTIN.

Salude al menos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Eso es porque no nos lo habiamos tomado todos como sparring. De vez en cuando es bueno que aparezca un troll, no para discutir con el porque entonces se crece, sino para hacer bromas sobre el y descargar tensiones. El pirata ha resultado ser muy bueno en esas artes. Claro que, reconozco, no todos tenemos su arte, yo por ejemplo soy un simple aficionado a su lado, y los trader senior del hilo, pues... el arte lo tienen en otras disciplinas... ¡y bien que se agradece!
> 
> Edito: Pirata, muy bueno y oportuno su boobie break, que al final el troll empezaba a conseguir su objetivo.



Hay trolls y trolls. Y definitivamente estabamos ante uno de aplicar el ignore.

Pero también hay otros que la verdad es que dan vidilla a los foros y a menudo logran ellos mismos arrancarte una sonrisa. Por no señalar a nadie os recomiendo buscar una trolleada que comentaron en veteranos de cierto ilustre de este foro en todobodas. En un hilo sobre "parejas frikis" entró contando su historia con su marido "friki del flamenco", la boda con el rito del pañuelo, los problemas con la cabra, como cocinarla cuando se hartó de ella, etc... Creo que al final le invitaron a que volviera a trolear cuando quisiera, porque... que jartón de reir.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Batacazo alemán. La Merkel se pondrá a trinar...

Steepest drop in German private sector output for three years. Euro crisis leads to survey-record monthly fall in service providers’ business outlook

me quedo con esto:

"Manufacturers indicated a steep and accelerated downturn in new export business during June, with the pace of reduction the fastest since April 2009."

Hora de bajarse las bragas, Frau Merkel


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (21 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> De verdad le echo de menos Sr. VOTIN.
> 
> Salude al menos.



Como lector asiduo, he de decir que el Sr. VOTIN es de los que me gustaba ver por aquí. Incluso le acompañé en alguna aventura bolsística :cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> palo duro con los trolles :cook:



Pero de ustec algún thanks onvre de dihos, que podamos debolberselos en sus jrandes hinterbenciones!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jun 2012)

¿Saben de alguna mala noticia en REPSOL?.

Por cierto MV me ha regalado a mí también con la primera carcajada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

LOL

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/319458-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html hilo mítico ya!


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jun 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Como lector asiduo, he de decir que el Sr. VOTIN es de los que me gustaba ver por aquí. Incluso le acompañé en alguna aventura bolsística :cook:



Un servidor también, gané algún euro con él en NH.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

el grafico que guia a los mercaos , sector bancos europedo sx7e , como se ve la alcista funciona ahora como bajista y lo hace a la perfeccion


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya saben, activen subtítulos....
> 
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/2-rkJHGZCDk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




¿Cómo se activa eso?


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo se activa eso?



Abajo, en los botones de la derecha, el de más a la izquierda, que pone CC (tienes que haberle dado ya al play).


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

PMI manufacturero Alemania 44,7 junio 
Frente 45,2 mayo, frente previsión 45,2 

PMI servicios junio 50,3 desde 51,8 mayo, y 51,5 previsto.

germany se contagia , no seran tan cabezas cuadradas para no hacer na , segun el timing de humilde servidor queda una ultima pata bajista y luego reboton de los buenos :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo se activa eso?



Dele al CC en el panel de mandos


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Abajo, en los botones de la derecha, el de más a la izquierda, que pone CC (tienes que haberle dado ya al play).




Solicito baneo al Sr. Ghkghk por no saber activar los subtítulos.


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Niveletes para hoy en el SPX500 (c):

Pivotito: 1355

Resisténcias : 1364 y 1371
Soportes : 1348 y 1339

Niveles a considerar:

Por arriba: 1359 y 1361
Por abajo: 1345, 1347 y 1350

Niveles movidos hoy unos puntos hacia abajo.
A considerar hoy no ya que el Bernie no imprime, sino también que los datod macro chinos no han sido buenos.
Ya ni hablemos de los alemanes.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Niveletes para hoy en el SPX500 (c):
> 
> Pivotito: 1355
> 
> ...



ahora lo que estamos haciendo es preparar el guano gordo que llegara en 2013 asi que no se sorprende cuando vea cosas raras


----------



## Lechu (21 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Saben de alguna mala noticia en REPSOL?.
> 
> Por cierto MV me ha regalado a mí también con la primera carcajada.




BUENOS DIAS
Puede que sea esta noticia 

â€œLo razonable es vender Repsol cuando compense el precioâ€ | Economía | EL PAÍS

Sobre Repsol, Sacyr ha dejado la puerta abierta a una futura venta de títulos de esta compañía, de la que es segundo accionista con una participación del 10%, y aseguró que ante cualquier eventual decisión de este tipo "siempre primará el fortalecimiento del balance" del grupo. "Cuando el precio [de Repsol] sea atractivo estudiaremos todas las alternativas y aprovecharemos todas las oportunidades, primando la fortaleza de Sacyr. Eso será lo que nos guiará a la hora de tomar cualquier decisión", ha indicado Manrique.


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Jun 2012)

¿Qué coño ha pasado en el IBEX?. De pronto ha habido un gap de 20 puntos instantaneo, o al menos eso me muestra mi broker. Ni vela ni ostias, un salto de 20 puntos que me ha saltado el stop 5 puntos más abajo de donde lo tenía.

¿?¿?¿?

:


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Flash del índice PMI® de la Zona Euro de Markit

Ni tan mal...


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hay trolls y trolls. Y definitivamente estabamos ante uno de aplicar el ignore.
> 
> Pero también hay otros que la verdad es que dan vidilla a los foros y a menudo logran ellos mismos arrancarte una sonrisa. Por no señalar a nadie os recomiendo buscar una trolleada que comentaron en veteranos de cierto ilustre de este foro en todobodas. En un hilo sobre "parejas frikis" entró contando su historia con su marido "friki del flamenco", la boda con el rito del pañuelo, los problemas con la cabra, como cocinarla cuando se hartó de ella, etc... Creo que al final le invitaron a que volviera a trolear cuando quisiera, porque... que jartón de reir.



Pues anda que con este tambien, y por obra y gracia del Sr. Threepwood, no nos hemos reido ni na, aunque el solito ya se bastaba, ¡que el es muy importante!

Personalmente nunca le puse en el ignore, tiene que cometer villanias muy grandes alguien para que sea ignorado por mi, y para cuando las cometio, habia resultado ser, varias personas del hilo dixit, "una mina", y entonces ya no pude ponerle, porque resultaba de lo mas comico.


----------



## DeCafeina (21 Jun 2012)

Va volver a operar en el IBEX suput&%@#dre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Solicito baneo al Sr. Ghkghk por no saber activar los subtítulos.



añada a FranR por no saber incrustar los vídeos de youtube ::

sr. ghkghk ¿entonces no ha visto ni el video de karate kid ni el de bertok contra pepón?


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

Por dios, pero ¿nadie piensa en la cantidad de potenciales Quotes Of The Day que se han perdido al banear al pobre borne? ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por dios, pero ¿nadie piensa en la cantidad de potenciales Quotes Of The Day que se han perdido al banear al pobre borne? ::




Con el material que tenemos ya, tenemos "víveres" hasta la versión 5.0 del servidor de QUOTDs, por lo menos ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> añada a FranR por no saber incrustar los vídeos de youtube ::
> 
> sr. ghkghk ¿entonces no ha visto ni el video de karate kid ni el de bertok contra pepón?



Solicito baneo para el pirata si no repone los videos mencionados tal que ya...


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> PMI manufacturero Alemania 44,7 junio
> Frente 45,2 mayo, frente previsión 45,2
> 
> PMI servicios junio 50,3 desde 51,8 mayo, y 51,5 previsto.
> ...



Otra vez cambiando el timming???? ya no hay quien se entere con usteck ienso:


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Os dejo niveles que deje en el blog para hoy. El suelo absoluto se ha respetado al milímetro.


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Como se puede ver el suelo absoluto lo ha respetado bastante bien de momento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> palo duro con los trolles :cook:



Tenga cuidado y sea discreto, creo que le han localizado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

Recopilación de videos...


[YOUTUBE]876hZlIitBg[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]9ufkRtPGutA[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]XeYVrGnYql0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]2-rkJHGZCDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jun 2012)

Gracias ilustrísimo piratón por el recopilatorio.
Llas penas de REPSOL con los videos de GT son menos penas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias majestades del baneo,

hoy tenemos una ronda de datos macro muy malos, el pmi europeo, el dato de china, los usanos con lo vemos regular [si dicen eso es que esta la cosa mu malita] y estamos preparados para mas ayudas. Y entre tanto sale el ministro aleman y dice que la union fiscal sera mas pronto que tarde, de ahi los bonos como estan.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

Mulder como ves el dia (por el momento


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Al tocar el suelo absoluto se crea un nuevo suelo...6.660, pero el problema es el siguiente 6.534

BB va a volver muy suave, pero viendo su modus operandi, se va a estar cagando en nuestras muelas a los 10 minutos, se huele baneo permanente


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2012)

Un apunte sobre ebro. Vale mas de lo que creia. No solo hay que mirar su valor contable si no tambien sus participaciones en propiedad. Por lo visto ademas de deoleo (10%) tienen un 19% de biosearch (puleva). Cuando vendieron puleva a lactalis se guardaron un % de la empresa. 1600 de valor contable + 100 caja + 40 de deoleo ( que si hacen las cosas bien terminara valiendo 100) + biosearch (lactalis les pago por un % de puleva 700 mill).

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebro_Foods

Asi que habra que leerse el informe completo de la cnmv. Ademas esta el gobierno español en su accionariado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gob necesita pasta...... ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿vende que te vende?????????

nolo tengo terminado, pero como viene al caso posteo

[*ebrofoods*]








si pierde la linea verde se nos va para abajo, cancelaría el triángulo de continuación pero todavía existiría la posiblidad de que retomara la senda alcista en 11,94 o haciendo doble suelo en 11,2x. Lo interesante será ver que hace con la directriz de la parte alta del canal rosa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Al tocar el suelo absoluto se crea un nuevo suelo...6.660, pero el problema es el siguiente 6.534
> 
> BB va a volver muy suave, pero viendo su modus operandi, se va a estar cagando en nuestras muelas a los 10 minutos, se huele baneo permanente



.
YO creo que lo que ha pasado es muy simple. Este individuo está interesado en ciertos temas de trading, de los que no sabe NADA. Vió que por aquí había gente que controlaba estos temas e intentó sacar información. Para ello previamente entró con sus correlaciones y piradas varias, como para "darse nivel" y tratar de igual a igual. Pollastre le caló enseguida. :cook:

Y como no coló empezaron los malos rollos. Se cree que personas que llevan años currándose sus sistemas se los van a regalar a el por su cara bonita.

:XX:


----------



## Seren (21 Jun 2012)

UUU, demasiado sentimiento bajista del pueblo palpo en mis 14 fuentes, asi no bajaran el ibex.


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO creo que lo que ha pasado es muy simple. Este individuo está interesado en ciertos temas de trading, de los que no sabe NADA. Vió que por aquí había gente que controlaba estos temas e intentó sacar información. Para ello previamente entró con sus correlaciones y piradas varias, como para "darse nivel" y tratar de igual a igual. Pollastre le caló enseguida. :cook:
> 
> Y como no coló empezaron los malos rollos. Se cree que personas que llevan años currándose sus sistemas se los van a regalar a el por su cara bonita.
> ...



Lo ha intentado en otros muchos sitios, pero creo que tampoco ha colado. 

Ah! y (aviso) lo del Asperger, parece que se lo ha tomado en serio en cuyo caso, tendría cierta disculpa...


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2012)

Es que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser, y además es imposible. 

No me disgusta tanto que trolee lo que quiera, como el hecho de que intente tomarnos a los demás por imbéciles. 

En qué cabeza puede caber, que si llegas a un foro juntando cuatro cosas que has leído por ahí, y las recitas de memoria como un papagayo, alguien va a creerse que realmente "sabes".

La valoración de Neutron yo creo que da en el clavo al respecto de lo que ha ocurrido aquí: el pobre hombre está absolutamente desesperado por conseguir algo, lo que sea, sobre trading (patético ayer cuando le dijo al Sr. Chinazo lo de "Me prometistes código !! ") y entró tomándonos por estúpidos a todos los del hilo.

Lo único que tenemos es un picateclas frustrado que está explotado en una cárnica, que piensa que él merece un mundo mejor porque él lo vale - de ahí que esté intentando dar el salto a la bolsa - , y que no entiende que los mercados son un trabajo full time de años.

Por supuesto, de su nula capacidad de relacionarse con los demás, ya ni hablo. En años, que yo recuerde, jamás se ha visto un insulto en este hilo. Jamás. Hasta que llegó este hombre y se empezaron a ver cosas como "soplapollas", "mentiroso de mierda", "sogilipolla", y similares. 

Es un caso perdido, no tiene solución. Tampoco merece ayuda ninguna con el comportamiento y la calidad humana que atesora. Mejor dejarlo que se asfixie él solito en sus pequeñas incompetencias cotidianas, y aparcar este tema como quizás uno de los episodios más molestos que hemos vivido en este hilo en años.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO creo que lo que ha pasado es muy simple. Este individuo está interesado en ciertos temas de trading, de los que no sabe NADA. Vió que por aquí había gente que controlaba estos temas e intentó sacar información. Para ello previamente entró con sus correlaciones y piradas varias, como para "darse nivel" y tratar de igual a igual. Pollastre le caló enseguida. :cook:
> 
> Y como no coló empezaron los malos rollos. Se cree que personas que llevan años currándose sus sistemas se los van a regalar a el por su cara bonita.
> ...


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Ojo a lo que está pasando ahora mismo, alcista perfecta con volumen, pero demasiado claras las posiciones DANGER DANGER


011011010000011011
001110110101010110
5ASSWAYTHELAJINKO


----------



## diosmercado (21 Jun 2012)

Marchando una de verde en breves... estos europeos aplicando el algoritmo de la avestruz al final se van a ahogar.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

que chicharro...


----------



## davidautentico (21 Jun 2012)

Sin contar que ya lo pillé que usaba un broker mt4 (metatrader) que en principio están más orientados a forex que a índices, posiblemente un market maker. Seguramente un broker 'amateur' como Alpari o una cosa de estas, de ahí que usara la palabra 'pip' que se usa mucho en forex para indicar la mínima fluctuación del mercado. Me jugaría el pescuezo que estaba usando una 'practice account' y no se estaba jugando ni un chavo.



pollastre dijo:


> Es que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser, y además es imposible.
> 
> No me disgusta tanto que trolee lo que quiera, como el hecho de que intente tomarnos a los demás por imbéciles.
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ojo a lo que está pasando ahora mismo, alcista perfecta con volumen, pero demasiado claras las posiciones DANGER DANGER
> 
> 
> 011011010000011011
> ...



si parece que juega partido sin mover pelota


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Sin contar que ya lo pillé que usaba un broker mt4 (metatrader) que en principio están más orientados a forex que a índices, posiblemente un market maker. Seguramente un broker 'amateur' como Alpari o una cosa de estas, de ahí que usara la palabra 'pip' que se usa mucho en forex para indicar la mínima fluctuación del mercado. Me jugaría el pescuezo que estaba usando una 'practice account' y no se estaba jugando ni un chavo.



Yo creo que le ví zascandileando por los foros de XTB, pero son públicos, así que puede que sea ese su "broker", o puede que simplemente fuera un sitio más en el que buscaba "compartir" información" sobre sistemas, en base a... como dice él... correlaciones desnormalizadas??

En fín, que tiene algún transtorno de la conducta, más o menos agravado por el uso del medio, etc... para mí, está claro. Tanto como hablar de Asperger, pues... mire, de verdad que se lo haga mirar... al final, esta gente tambien sufre...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2012)

Parece claro que este verano, si este tambien, tendremos "faena".

Los usanos estan muy arriba, si y no, si reflejamos el indice dji medido con el dolar index no estan tan arriba como puede parecer, las actuaciones de la FED descontadas sobre el mercado vislumbran un escenario alcista en el medio plazo. 

Otra cosa es ¿como se puede conjugar que un pais que parece abocado a la recesion como el americano presente su bolsa un escenario tan bueno?

Pues porque la rentabilidad de las empresas medido respecto a la rentabilidad de los bonos, esta en maximos, jauja bendita. Que esta crisis no es normal, se confirma, asi que lidiar en este campo es sumamente dificil.












AG Stock: FED extends the operation Twist


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2012)

Respecto al ibex:





Trading en Vivo


----------



## burbublase (21 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recopilación de videos...



Thanks total pirata, buenisimo, no habia visto esto.

No se les puede dejar solos ni un dia. Uffff, estuve leyendo lo de ayer.....

No commentsssssss.


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

En el cuadro rojo, hay gente mala mu mala.....conspiran contra nosotros

BB SAL DE AHI


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

ni idea de la hora de presentación de los informes de Berger and company ¿no?

Es que me tiene pinta de ser ya. Ha hecho 3 intentos arriba y yo diría que ya tiene dos patas abajo. Ahora sería el momento, romper por arriba o bien estrellarse y cuando la bomba es gorda, la espoleta tienen que ser suficiente, de lo contrario... pfff...


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ni idea de la hora de presentación de los informes de Berger and company ¿no?
> 
> Es que me tiene pinta de ser ya. Ha hecho 3 intentos arriba y yo diría que ya tiene dos patas abajo. Ahora sería el momento, romper por arriba o bien estrellarse y cuando *la bomba es gorda*, la espoleta tienen que ser suficiente, de lo contrario... pfff...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Se está cebando la bomba a base de bien, entre ayer y hoy.:cook:

Espero ese velón...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el cuadro rojo, hay gente mala mu mala.....conspiran contra nosotros
> 
> BB SAL DE AHI



.
EL EuroStoxx está tb en un punto crítico (2.19x). Si lo supera con ganas tiene un recorrido guapo arriba de hasta 90 puntos (Serían casi 300 del churribex). Si no creo que se irá 30 abajo hasta la base del canal, a pensar un rato ...

Hasta que no lo vea claro no me lanzo a por mis 10-12 points.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Ya estamos en verde...


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

En el SPX500 llevan ya un rato 1 punto debajo del pivot sin querer tocarlo. (1354)
Parece que en el pivot hay un buen monton de ordenes y no quieren dispararlas todavía.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> añada a FranR por no saber incrustar los vídeos de youtube ::
> 
> sr. ghkghk ¿entonces no ha visto ni el video de karate kid ni el de bertok contra pepón?





Llevo un par de semanas un poco desconectado :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ni idea de la hora de presentación de los informes de Berger and company ¿no?
> 
> Es que me tiene pinta de ser ya. Ha hecho 3 intentos arriba y yo diría que ya tiene dos patas abajo. Ahora sería el momento, romper por arriba o bien estrellarse y cuando la bomba es gorda, la espoleta tienen que ser suficiente, de lo contrario... pfff...



Ayer creo haber oido que a cierre de mercados...


----------



## Lechu (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> ni idea de la hora de presentación de los informes de Berger and company ¿no?
> 
> Es que me tiene pinta de ser ya. Ha hecho 3 intentos arriba y yo diría que ya tiene dos patas abajo. Ahora sería el momento, romper por arriba o bien estrellarse y cuando la bomba es gorda, la espoleta tienen que ser suficiente, de lo contrario... pfff...



Economía convoca esta tarde a las 17.30 a los medios para comunicar los resultados de las dos auditorías a la banca. El secretario de Estado de Economía y Apoyo a la Empresa, Fernando Jiménez Latorre, y el subgobernador del Banco de España, Fernando Restoy, presentarán los datos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2012)

Efectivamente estas cosas siempre se hacen con el mercado cerrado o en parte. Que seria de los gaps, es que nadie piensa en los gaps?

A las 17:30 decian.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Economía convoca esta tarde a las 17.30 a los medios para comunicar los resultados de las dos auditorías a la banca. El secretario de Estado de Economía y Apoyo a la Empresa, Fernando Jiménez Latorre, y el subgobernador del Banco de España, Fernando Restoy, presentarán los datos




Buah... Con lo que me gusta el heavy duro... Que no me convierta en POP holder a las 17.28h. Lo que pasa es que el SL es como si no existiera... Que mi ángel de la guarda me asista.

[YOUTUBE]9sfqapQBxPo[/YOUTUBE]


Confío en que mi canción mañana a las 9.05h sea:

[YOUTUBE]ZO6giM9UAv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2012)

Y la canción con la que el Coronel Bertok y sus tropas saldrán de la trinchera:

[YOUTUBE]2G5rfPISIwo[/YOUTUBE]

aunque me da miedo que por entonces piensen ya que fueron:

[YOUTUBE]Uc3UqX7AxQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Se está cebando la bomba a base de bien, entre ayer y hoy.:cook:
> 
> Espero ese velón...



A MV style candle??



offtopic....

como me gusta el civi!!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/J7UkytQPI7E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Desencantado (21 Jun 2012)

A las 17:30, en cuantito que suene el cerrojo del Ibex. 

Eso ya nos da una idea de la cifra. Si fuesen 15.000 (o 90.000) lo habrían contado en directo en los Desayunos de la 1.


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

joer, estas velas... me gustan nada... o menos... de aquí a las cinco y media... queda... media vida... al final, efectivamente, la salud y la gloria son incompatibles. Siempre puedo tradear mañana.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2012)

Vamos, por mi encantado y tal, mis acciones lo agradecen, pero ...¿No se han pasado un poquillo con el peponazo?


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vamos, por mi encantado y tal, mis acciones lo agradecen, pero ...¿No se han pasado un poquillo con el peponazo?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Cuidadito con los largos...


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Jun 2012)

Bipppp..

Bipppp..

LOLO al aparatto...

Ando en escaramuzas varias.. alejándome cada vez más de la paz que infunde los visillos violetas de la trinchera bertokniana... bepppp

Veo, aunque con cierto acojone, el inicio de la colina, hacía allí me encamino.

beppp.. ( coño..esto se corta..)

sigo subiendo..al lado me acompañña algún que otro forero..los veo pero estamos incomunicados entre nosotros..

beppp...sigo informando

PD: todos mis valores en positivo... lo nunca visto...colocando SP


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Gratz a los largos...... y este finde verbena de Sant Joan!!! ::


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Vaya peponazo ha pegado esto....:ouch:

Enhorabuena a los que salieron de la trinchera:Aplauso:

Ya está roto el cuarto abanico, imagino....momento de saltar??

O nos quedamos a ver la confirmación del giro tras la noticia de hoy a las 17:30??

Imagino es lo más sensato:fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (21 Jun 2012)

Viendo la bajada brutal del bono a 10 en dos dias, o bien se oficializa el rescate como pais o una intervencion del BCE a lo bruto. No veo mas explicaciones. Todo esto es muy raro.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

¿cuando se publican los informes de Berger y Wyman?


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya peponazo ha pegado esto....:ouch:
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que salieron de la trinchera:Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Yo espero a la noticia, se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cuando se publican los informes de Berger y Wyman?



He leido el hilo con prisas por si había que saltar de la trinchera y me ha parecido leer que se anunciaba a las 17:30 con mercado cerrado.

Entrar ahora es arriesgarse a gap de mañana.

Habría que ver si están distribuyendo o comprando...:


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE WEEKLY CLAIMS REPORT

sube 1.000 pero como revisan al alza la semana pasada 3.000, baja 2.000... que cachondeo


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Esto se suele ver pocas veces. Niveles desde inferior a búsqueda del PEPON...que para quien no lea el blog está en: 7.066

El daño que haría un reversal para cubrir los niveles sería brutal.


----------



## burbublase (21 Jun 2012)

Tengo una sansacion: que gacelero que esta esto no?? DAX TECDAX?

Igual me equivoco pero es como raro raro raro.

quizas lo han dicho, pero no tengo tiempo de leer tantas paginas hoy.

bueno DB sigue a su cosa.

Deutsche Bank sieht gute Gründe für Griechen-Austritt
Deutsche bank ve buenos motivos para la salida de Grecia (del euro). Aunque meten mucho miedo y ellos son los mejores. (autobombo)

Deutsche Bank: Jain und Fitschen warnen vor Finanztransaktionssteuer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Macaco (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esto se suele ver pocas veces. Niveles desde inferior a búsqueda del PEPON...que para quien no lea *el blog* está en: 7.066
> 
> El daño que haría un reversal para cubrir los niveles sería brutal.




Sería usted tan amable de compartir la url de su blog? aunque sea en un spoiler si no quiere usted que nadie le acuse de spam.(que tendría cojones pq llevo leyendole cientos de pages y no se ha dignao a ponerlo ni una sola vez o )

Gracias de antebrazo!


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> Sería usted tan amable de compartir la url de su blog? aunque sea en un spoiler si no quiere usted que nadie le acuse de spam.(que tendría *cojones *pq llevo leindole cientos de pages y no se ha dignao a ponerlo ni una sola vez o )
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo!



Reportado por vocabulario inapropiado ::

BOLSA IF

Me da igual que me acuse de spam el líder, quiero un baneo y no quiero ser menos que BB.

Por cierto, es como el Guadiana, aparece y desaparece.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

PMI signals weakest manufacturing expansion in 11 months

QE3 oe oe oe...

“The principal source of weak growth is the loss of foreign sales, with manufacturers reporting the second largest decline in new export orders since September 2009. The downturn reflects falling demand in the Eurozone and weaker economic growth in other export markets, including emerging markets such as China"

Barack nos va a poner las pilas pero ya...


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> He leido el hilo con prisas por si había que saltar de la trinchera y me ha parecido leer que se anunciaba a las 17:30 con mercado cerrado.
> 
> Entrar ahora es arriesgarse a gap de mañana.
> 
> Habría que ver si están* distribuyendo o comprando*...:



a ver si se pasa pollastre o mulder y nos cuentan algo


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> aver si se pasa pollastre o mulder y nos cuentan algo



O Burbubolsa


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Jun 2012)

¿Dónde dicen que dan baneos? ¡Yo quiero el mío!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> O Burbubolsa



Hasta mañana nada, que está baneado


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2012)

¿tecnología del lado baneante, dónde?


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Sois como niños


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sois como niños



es que, es que ...

pero pero ...

EMPEZÓ ÉL


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sois como niños



Reportado por no tratarnos de Vd.


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Reportado por no tratarnos de Vd.



Reportada por reportar.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Tengo la impresión que van a meter un hachazo...


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Trese minuto para er dato del " Busine Activity Philadelphia Fed outlook survey"

Ponerse los cascos que va a menearse eto. ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2012)

A lo mejor piensa que es una tontuna, pero he vendido mis Ibedrólicas, las Santaderes, las BBVAs y la mitad de las Timofónicas. Las he visto muy mal, con el IBEX en 6000, pero este més me pagan la hipoteca. Aluego las compro más baratillas, de todas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

El gandalf de los 1360 sigue vivo...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

SP-España 
Dice que no cree que el rescate del sistema bancario español pueda reducir los problemas a corto plazo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A lo mejor piensa que es una tontuna, pero he vendido mis Ibedrólicas, las Santaderes, las BBVAs y la mitad de las Timofónicas. Las he visto muy mal, con el IBEX en 6000, pero este més me pagan la hipoteca. Aluego las compro más baratillas, de todas formas.
> 
> Saludos.



Ojalá no te arrepientas.

Yo vista la situación, de un posible rebote, las habría aguantado. O al menos pornerle STOP LOSS un poco más abajo y ver si esto sigue tirando...:


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A lo mejor piensa que es una tontuna, pero he vendido mis Ibedrólicas, las Santaderes, las BBVAs y la mitad de las Timofónicas. Las he visto muy mal, con el IBEX en 6000, pero este més me pagan la hipoteca. Aluego las compro más baratillas, de todas formas.
> 
> Saludos.



Dios, me esta haciendo dudar en vender..... que hago???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nant....







:XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Yo creo que nos podemos ir a los 1320 , si la cosas se pone tontorrona...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dios, me esta haciendo dudar en vender..... que hago???



Operativa. La que sea. En mi caso:

Objetivo BBVA: 5.50. Las he vendido en 5.46. El último dura para el otro, que se dice. De igual manera 3.60 para IBE, y 5,10 para SANTADER.

Edito: Los SL buenos, buenos están muyyyyyy abajo.


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Esperaban una subida de 5 puntos y se han comido una bajada de 11 en el Business activity.

Que alguien ponga el ruido de submarino! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Índice de la Fed de Philadelphia junio -16,6 vs 0,0 esperado 

que me lol


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Como mola la bolsa...


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Poing


De nuevo, aquí está GANDALF


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Jun 2012)

He vendido, mis San a 5,06, ganancias de 200 leuros, riduculo si comparamos el riesgo con lo ganado. 

Otra vez sera, espero el peponazo del siglo en lo que queda de sesion, y mañana al infinito.


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Poing
> 
> 
> De nuevo, aquí está GANDALF



Dios mio, nos van a hacer un "Bart Simpson"! ::


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gratz a los largos...... y este finde verbena de Sant Joan!!! ::



Hacer un moquito en una pecera... que bárbaro... como lo llaman? mojón?


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Esperaban una subida de 5 puntos y se han comido una bajada de 11 en el Business activity.
> 
> Que alguien ponga el ruido de submarino! ::



-16.6

es correcto?


----------



## Lechu (21 Jun 2012)

Echarle un ojo a este enlace bueno el que quiera y hacer clic en los logos están al final 

Bank Run: Euro Debt Crisis: Who Loaned the Money?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> He vendido, mis San a 5,06, ganancias de 200 leuros, riduculo si comparamos el riesgo con lo ganado.
> 
> Otra vez sera, espero el peponazo del siglo en lo que queda de sesion, y mañana al infinito.



Usted es un hombre afortunado. Vender las SAN en 5 euros con beneficios es algo que poca gente podrá contar, porque ha sido lo bastante valiente de comprarlas más baratas. Hay cientos de miles de personas enganchadas en Santaderes a 8 o 9 euros, o más, timofónicas a 17 y otras hiervas aún peores.

Vender en beneficio siempre es triunfar y todos los dias hay bolsa.

Saludos.


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> -16.6
> 
> es correcto?



Si.

Pero por ahora, todo controlado....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, muy bonitos los visillos que habeis puesto aquí en la trinchera. Por hay fuera la cosa mu chunga...muchas masacres he visto.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, muy bonitos los visillos que habeis puesto aquí en la trinchera. Por hay fuera la cosa mu chunga...muchas masacres he visto.



ahora vera lo que es una masacre de largos :baba:


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Dios mio, nos van a hacer un "Bart Simpson"! ::










Milimetrado hamijo...si rompe con volumen abajo...RED SIX LIMA


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el grafico que guia a los mercaos , sector bancos europedo sx7e , como se ve la alcista funciona ahora como bajista y lo hace a la perfeccion



lo dicho no pasaran  la alcista que ahora actua como bajista esta siendo la tumba de los largos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

De momento siguen jugueteando...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto, muy bonitos los visillos que habeis puesto aquí en la trinchera. Por *hay* fuera la cosa mu chunga...muchas masacres he visto.



Dra. Pecata, tenemos un código azul en la planta 5.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Qué pepón bankinter...quién las hubiese pillado hace dos días a 2,33....argggggg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2012)

como se llama bankia en uk?

NatWest and Royal Bank of Scotland customers hit by technical problem | Mail Online


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Y Repsol?? Vaya jostión se está pegando....


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué pepón bankinter...quién las hubiese pillado hace dos días a 2,33....argggggg



Te comprendo... Compré ACX el viernes casi en el mínimo y el lunes me saltó el SL...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué pepón bankinter...quién las hubiese pillado hace dos días a 2,33....argggggg



Bankia a 0,7X era un buen ALL IN.


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

Ya he recibido de dos personas diferentes un mail magufo pero que tiene bastante gracia.



> Si cogemos el número de la bestia, el seiscientos sesenta y seis (666) y lo elevamos a la potencia de si mismo, y el número resultante le aplicamos la raiz de pi, da un número que si se representara en binario y esos bits se truncaran para ocupar totalmente un código QR de 144x144, resulta en algo como esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luego sigue por otros derroteros como que si haces una donacion a no se que organizacion cristiana y que si se reza a dios todos los dias, dios se apiadara de tu alma, etc...

Curioso el tiempo libre que tiene la gente.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

si tuvieran el conocimiento irian muy tranquilos , la resistencia del sector bancos eurostoxx sx7e es inexpugnable , bueno intradia si lo pueden pasar pero ya sabemos que el intradia es tonteria


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jun 2012)

De seguir así, me parece que SAN puede perder otra vez los cinco euros. Con lo que pondera... el IBEX p'abajo.


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Atención... si perdemos los 1345 en el SPX500 (c) ahora, nos vamos a ver a Dante.
Siguiente nivel 1339.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el grafico que guia a los mercaos , sector bancos europedo sx7e , como se ve la alcista funciona ahora como bajista y lo hace a la perfeccion



grafico colgado hace ya un par de semanas , osea esta todo controladito , pero seguramente el grafico es mu sencillo y la borsa es complica y sofisticada ::


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

> y el número resultante le aplicamos la raiz de pi,



aplicar la raíz de pi... traducción por favor...

creo que se lo que es una "aplicación" en matemáticas, tambien sé lo que es una raiz... pero tal y comoe stá escrito... me suena a ponerle al número los dos palitos de la letra pi... con lo que quedaría saber por donde se los ponenos, claro...


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jun 2012)

Y ahora, seguramente, saltarán las alarmas que haya dejado puestas el gacelerío y empezará a vender to'quisqui


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

tantos niveles , tanta IA teknologia y demas :XX:

cuando la clave estaba en el sector bancos sx7e y que conste que la resistencia en 86,69 la venia mencionando cansinamente desde hace ya un tiempecito , pero aqui son muu listos ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> aplicar la raíz de pi... Traducción por favor...
> 
> Creo que se lo que es una "aplicación" en matemáticas, tambien sé lo que es una raiz... Pero tal y comoe stá escrito... Me suena a ponerle al número los dos palitos de la letra pi... Con lo que quedaría saber por donde se los ponenos, claro...



√π = 1.7724

:xx:


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Y ahora, seguramente, saltarán las alarmas que haya dejado puestas el gacelerío y empezará a vender to'quisqui



Ellos las compran y mañana gap al alza8:

Y el que quiera peces que se moje el culo


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

asi les va ir , analizando chorradas , analizad el sector bancos sx7e ahi esta la sabiduria


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> aplicar la raíz de pi... traducción por favor...
> 
> creo que se lo que es una "aplicación" en matemáticas, tambien sé lo que es una raiz... pero tal y comoe stá escrito... me suena a ponerle al número los dos palitos de la letra pi... con lo que quedaría saber por donde se los ponenos, claro...



Nu se, yo me he limitado a copiar y pegar, y de matematicas siempre era de los torpes...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> Nu se, yo me he limitado a copiar y pegar, y de matematicas siempre era de los torpes...



tonterias , quieres un numero que sirve ? pues toma numeraco 1729 cuando lo llegue a comprender se forrara , no abandone vale la pena el esfuerzo


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2012)

Último gráfico del día...y esperando un desastroso final.


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

Entonces hemos quedado que la tecnologia va ¿del lado alcista o el bajista? ¿acaso del de enfrente? ::


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ellos las compran y mañana gap al alza8:
> 
> Y el que quiera peces que se moje el culo



Yo, en cualquier caso, he cedido amablemente mis SAN a 5.04 a unos señores que, gustosos, han querido quedarselas. Posiblemente consigan hacer negocio, por eso digo que ha sido una cesión amable. Yo saco mis plusvis a cambio de su futuro negocio.

Si mañana o pasado las compro mas arriba... espero encontrar otros señore dispuestos a hacer un negocio semjante.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> GSi cogemos el número de la bestia, el seiscientos sesenta y seis (666) y lo elevamos a la potencia de si mismo, y el número resultante le aplicamos *la raiz de pi*, da un número que si se representara en binario y esos bits se truncaran para ocupar totalmente un código QR de 144x144, resulta en algo como esto



Dado que pi es un número irracional... ¿Cómo se puede aplicar su raíz y que resulte un número racional?



R3v3nANT dijo:


> √π = 1.7724
> 
> :xx:



Ah, bueno, redondeando un poco √π=2 así que no he dicho nada... :XX:

[YOUTUBE]0bX_bhwksjE[/YOUTUBE]


PD: Recogeré gustoso mi owned, pero me suena a Hoax. Es como si ahora sácamos el códio de burbuja.info y lo asociamos a ese texto... ¿Quien va a comprobar que ese código binario resulta de esas cuentas? :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Dado que pi es un número irracional... ¿Cómo se puede aplicar su raíz y que resulte un número entero?
> 
> Ah, bueno, redondeando un poco √π=2 así que no he dicho nada... :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0bX_bhwksjE[/YOUTUBE]



ya que veo que estan interesados en numeros importantes en el mundillo de la borsa , recomiendo estudiar el 1729 , ahi queda eso luego cuando pierdan el tiempo con chorradas varias no digan que no se les advirtio


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Milimetrado hamijo...si rompe con volumen abajo...RED SIX LIMA



y que red six...
pero el del dax es peor

lo dejaron controlado ( de momento)


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Jun 2012)

No me puedo de creer lo que ha pasado, hoy me siento con suerte, lo mismo me hago una ruleta rusa con alguien esta noche. ::


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

rueda de prensa

allá vamos...

tal y como estamos empezando, malo...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me puedo de creer lo que ha pasado, hoy me siento con suerte, lo mismo me hago una ruleta rusa con alguien esta noche. ::



pero no olvide cargar el tambor al completo , ya vera que risas


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> √π = 1.7724
> 
> :xx:



Pues visto escrito asi y jugando con una calculadora (a ver si algo de lo que dice es cierto, pero salen numeros enormes), se me ha ocurrido que igual es pi en pequeñito arriba de la raiz, lo mismo que raiz cuadrada es 2 y cubica 3. Lo que nunca vi fue una raiz ¿"pibica"?


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Aye aye captain!


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

mire que le dan vueltas... que lo que todos esperan es la cifra, coño! déjese de darle vueltas...


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero no olvide cargar el tambor al completo , ya vera que risas



La verdad es que sus expresiones muy Peruanas no son, no.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

y vuelven a dejarlo justo por debajo de la inexpugnable bajista :Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y vuelven a dejarlo justo por debajo de la inexpugnable bajista :Aplauso:



De que bajista habla ustec?

Tiene fotos de la susodicha?


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tonterias , quieres un numero que sirve ? pues toma numeraco 1729 cuando lo llegue a comprender se forrara , no abandone vale la pena el esfuerzo



¿Alguna cotizacion?

No se, es que google lo unico que me dice es esto:

Número de Hardy-Ramanujan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El 1729 es el llamado número de Hardy-Ramanujan es el número natural más pequeño que puede ser expresado como la suma de dos cubos positivos de dos formas diferentes:





> El nombre de estos números proviene de la siguiente historia que tiene como protagonistas a Godfrey Harold Hardy, y Ramanujan: "Una vez, en un taxi (en inglés taxicab) de Londres, a Hardy le llamó la atención su número, 1729. Debió de estar pensando en ello porque entró en la habitación del hospital en donde estaba Ramanujan tumbado en la cama y, con un "hola" seco, expresó su desilusión acerca de este número. Era, según él, un número aburrido, agregando que esperaba que no fuese un mal presagio. No, Hardy, dijo Ramanujan, es un número muy interesante. Es el número más pequeño expresable como la suma de dos cubos positivos de dos formas diferentes".
> 
> Hardy, a continuación, le preguntó si conocía la respuesta para las cuartas potencias. Ramanujan contestó, tras pensarlo un momento, que no podía ver la respuesta, pero que pensaba que debía ser un número extremadamente grande. De hecho, la respuesta, obtenida mediante cálculos con ordenador, es
> 
> De una generalización de esta propiedad surgen los llamados números Taxicab.




Pero ya dije que en mates era de los torpes, asi que ni idea de que quiere decir, y menos de la relacion con el forrarse.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

ahi lo tienen sector bankos sx7e , lo dejan debajo de la bajista con un par 

no debeis dejar que las maquinas piensen por ujtedeh , debeis ser vosotros los que piensen , el intradia no les deja ver lo importante .

sois los borregos de la borsa , el jran MV les intenta abrir la mente y lo que no es la mente , pero ujtedeh se entretienen con chorradas ::


----------



## burbublase (21 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Tengo una sansacion: que gacelero que esta esto no?? DAX TECDAX?
> 
> Igual me equivoco pero es como raro raro raro.
> 
> ...



Huida victoriosa, he salido con lo puesto (+-0), si es que estaba raro raro raro


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Jun 2012)

Parece que estan preparando el terreno para decir una cifra que de absolutamente miedo!!!

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es


----------



## burbublase (21 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y que red six...
> pero el del dax es peor



Y que Vd lo diga, vaya final se ha pegado.


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

62k millones... como máximo... es una buena cifra, a mi modo de ver...


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2012)

Las tres grandes entidades no necesitarían acudir a las ayudas.


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> 62k millones... como máximo... es una buena cifra, a mi modo de ver...



Sip, era susto. Tanto darle vueltas e insistir en lo duro que era el escenario negativo que pensaba que iban a dar una cifra peor de lo esperado.

Creo que es una cifra esperada y por lo tanto hasta positiva.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Alguna cotizacion?
> 
> No se, es que google lo unico que me dice es esto:
> 
> ...



sino tiene nivel alto en matematicas ni piensa tenerlo , nose que hace en bolsa amigo :rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

Bueno, a ver, que eso es lo que calculan... pero es sin meter los visillos, el cayenne y el viaje a Punta Cana.

Juas, lo acaba de decir, que esa cifra les deja un amplio margen hasta los 100.000millones... por si hicieran falta.


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2012)

Podemos ver la botella medio llena o medio vacía, pero no cabe duda que es una buena noticia.


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Jun 2012)

Yo no me lo creo, ni de coña esa cifra es real.


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sino tiene nivel alto en matematicas ni piensa tenerlo , nose que hace en bolsa amigo :rolleye:



La unica relacion de la que oi hablar de las matematicas "de alto nivel" con la bolsa fue de la proporcion aurea, lo de la secuencia de fibonacci y todo eso


----------



## TenienteDan (21 Jun 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Yo no me lo creo, ni de coña esa cifra es real.



Pues como no sean honestos esta vez por fin, lo que nos espera va a ser muy chungo.ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Este gobierno merece tener cinco estrellas michelin. Que categoría tienen para cocinar datos.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

Aquí uno que va corto desde 6798. La verdad es que con más miedo que verguenza. ::::


----------



## mutiko (21 Jun 2012)

De al menos una pista sobre el 1729, hombre, que me he quedado con la mosca.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sip, era susto. Tanto darle vueltas e insistir en lo duro que era el escenario negativo que pensaba que iban a dar una cifra peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Creo que es una cifra esperada y por lo tanto hasta positiva.



chaval , eso solo es para los que necesitan ser intervenidas , faltan las que no necesitan intervenidas


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Jun 2012)

Si me dicen que no existe el lobo y lo veo todas las semanas, cuando me dicen que no es un lobo que es un perro no tengo porque creerles, nos vienen mientiendo con las cifras dia a dia, nos mienten con todo lo relacionado a la banca, lo unico que buscan en tranquilidad y poder pedir unas condiciones favorables a cualquier ayuda/rescate desde Alemania. Estoy completamente seguro que mañana el Ibex cae mas del 2% y que la prima sube con fuerza, estas mentiras desde Alemania no gustan nada.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

Los mercados penalizarán al culibex. Los datos presentados no se los cree ni el maricón.


----------



## hydra69 (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sino tiene nivel alto en matematicas ni piensa tenerlo , nose que hace en bolsa amigo :rolleye:



Como el de este señor?

[YOUTUBE]r2GIY2ZmXPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Pues como no sean honestos esta vez por fin, lo que nos espera va a ser muy chungo.ienso:



Pero si acaban de decir que hasta septiembre no van a tener las cifras concretas. Y ahora mismo ya tienen una horquilla de 1/6 parte del total (11000 de 62000), que no es que sea afinar demasiado. Recogiendo el simil de la ruleta rusa que han comentado más atrás... Tenemos un revolver con capacidad para 6 cartuchos, que se estima que está completamente vacío pero te dicen que la estimación tiene un margen de error de 1/6... pues oye, yo como que no juego porque visto como afinan, al final lo que habrá en la mesa es una MG42 con carga completa )


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sino tiene nivel alto en matematicas ni piensa tenerlo , nose que hace en bolsa amigo :rolleye:



Pues viendo las últimas entradas que ha posteado por aquí, usted es Quevedo por lo menos. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Yo también daría esa cantidad si mi perro se hubiera comido la auditoría...


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

la cifra es solo para bankia unimm y alguna mas , pero repito faltan las entidades que no necesitan intervencion pero que tampoco pueden hacer frente a las provisiones necesarias


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

El SP cae por la fosa de las marianas


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

Le acaban de preguntar: si el rango más bajo que dan las consultoras es de 11k millones y sólo bankia ya ha pedido 19k... ¿ande está el fallo? Los informes son kk o los de bankia se sobraron?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El SP cae por la fosa de las marianas



sp500 chocando con la parte alta de bollinger y vix con la parte baja , en resistencia 1360 , que creia que hiba a pasar ? subidon ? :


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le acaban de preguntar: si el rango más bajo que dan las consultoras es de 11k millones y sólo bankia ya ha pedido 19k... ¿ande está el fallo? Los informes son kk o los de bankia se sobraron?



ustec como gashego que es , que cree ? : 


:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le acaban de preguntar: si el rango más bajo que dan las consultoras es de 11k millones y sólo bankia ya ha pedido 19k... ¿ande está el fallo? Los informes son kk o los de bankia se sobraron?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

Cada vez que habla el Sec. de Estado me acojono. No tiene ni puta idea. Se traba. Se le notan los nervios. Quiere salir de ahí.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sp500 chocando con la parte alta de bollinger y vix con la parte baja , en resistencia 1360 , que creia que hiba a pasar ? subidon ? :



Ha utilizado una h en un post..... estoy emocionado. Gracias!!!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cada vez que habla el Sec. de Estado me acojono. No tiene ni puta idea. Se traba. Se le notan los nervios. Quiere salir de ahí.



Es un zote... Y cuando ha dicho que estaba cansado era para matarlo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Es un zote... Y cuando ha dicho que estaba cansado era para matarlo



Ya ves. ¿Y lo rápido que ha salido de la sala? En el fondo espero que le de tiempo a llegar a la taza sin manchar los pantalones... pero muy en el fondo.


----------



## Chotorunner (21 Jun 2012)

¿Qué tal? ¿Aun no nos hemos ido al infierno? ¿no? Pues eso. Y ya lo podéis esperar sentadicos. 

Saludosss


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> ¿Qué tal? ¿Aun no nos hemos ido al infierno? ¿no? Pues eso. Y ya lo podéis esperar sentadicos.
> 
> Saludosss



Compra a saco que se acaban. 8:

Yo voy corto, me gusta perder. ::


----------



## Diegol07 (21 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> ¿Qué tal? ¿Aun no nos hemos ido al infierno? ¿no? Pues eso. Y ya lo podéis esperar sentadicos.
> 
> Saludosss



Lo dices de verdad?
Crees que el ibex va a cambiar su tendencia anual?
Yo lo veo muy bien entre los 5200 y los 7000 durante una larga temporada.


----------



## Misterio (21 Jun 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> ¿Qué tal? ¿Aun no nos hemos ido al infierno? ¿no? Pues eso. Y ya lo podéis esperar sentadicos.
> 
> Saludosss



Camino de los 17.000 Juanluuuu ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Pedazo de gandalf de los 1360


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

Estoy repasando el hilo sobre la rueda de prensa, que me perdí el principio y veo que han soltado también datos sobre caídas de precio de vivienda y suelo en el peor de los escenarios (-6,5% de PIB), agarráos:

Vivienda de 50 a 60% de caída respecto a 2008. ::

Suelo de 80 a 90% de caída respecto a 2008. ( :: )<sup>2</sup>

Ah, y todas las cifras comentadas son sin tener en cuenta el crédito a promotor... ::



Chotorunner dijo:


> ¿Qué tal? ¿Aun no nos hemos ido al infierno? ¿no? Pues eso. Y ya lo podéis esperar sentadicos.
> 
> Saludosss



Jo, de verdad que espero que tenga razón, pero el caso es que lo que decían en la rueda de prensa y lo que aparentaban, eran cosas muy diferentes.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Jun 2012)

Con estos datos de auditoria, mañana guano no ??? los ******** preparaos mañana para los 6900-7000


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Jun 2012)

¡La madre que los parió! (y cierro el offtopic) Han presentado los datos de las auditorias realizadas con los balances cerrados el 31/12/2011. :8: Por eso no querían responder a preguntas sobre Bankia y similares. ::

No, con esta ronda de mentiras, mañana no sé si habrá guano. Pero tarde o temprano lo habrá, porque lo único que está claro es que la intención de este circo es ganar tiempo hasta julio o poco más.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Jun 2012)

A ver, los dos informes lo dicen claro: Stress Test. 

O sea, lo que Bankia había medio superado en junio de 2011. 

Eso no son auditorías, son pajas mentales hechas a partir de números hipotéticos. 

Hasta que no hagan una auditoría desde abajo, a ser posible por parte de los inspectores del BdE, no se sabrá el agujero de cada banco. 

Lo demás, humo y espejos.

Stress Testing Spanish Banks: Final Report:

http://www.bde.es/webbde/en/secciones/prensa/info_interes/informe_rolandbergere.pdf

Bank of Spain Stress Testing exercise

http://www.bde.es/webbde/en/secciones/prensa/info_interes/informe_oliverwymane.pdf


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, los dos informes lo dicen claro: Stress Test.
> 
> O sea, lo que Bankia había medio superado en junio de 2011.
> 
> ...



Cuando vayan a diagnosticar la gravedad de la enfermedad, el enfermo habrá palmao 8:

Que hijos de puta son algunos ejpañoles


----------



## atman (21 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, los dos informes lo dicen claro: Stress Test.
> 
> O sea, lo que Bankia había medio superado en junio de 2011.
> 
> ...



Según ellos, el analisis bottom-up, pa'septiembre.
To'quiski va pasar todo'l verano con el culo apretao.
Yo para relajarme, ya me he ido por la patilla y eso que adelanto...

Lo de hoynk!, efectivamente, tal y como está planteado sirve para nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Puede parecer trolleo , pero el salto de la trinchera que tanto se habla puede estar próximo...


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo no voy a entrar en el teatrillo político de cifras porque la verdad es que casi me da hasta igual. Lo que no puede ser es que la casta esté jugando a resistir todo lo que pueda porque no dan para más.

Esta cuadrilla de ineptos ya está más que amortizada, ahora mismo estorban, el Schauble y la Merkel los van a largar más pronto que tarde, yo al mariguano ya no le doy ni para septiembre. Se están pasando por el forro todo lo que le han propuesto para el rescate pero al mismo tiempo van de víctimas, aunque solo sea de cara a la galería del españolito tontolculo comprador impulsivo de pisitos.

No tienen tiempo ni margen, no hay dinero, su destino más probable ahora mismo es encontrarse dentro de un receptáculo angosto mientras unos cuantos mandamases mundiales hacen esto:







Lo que más me sorprende del teatrillo es lo que se ve entre bambalinas, han puesto en marcha una campaña de cibersorayos y (no se si es que los estaré confundiendo o que) aun hay muchos que se creen a pie juntillas lo que dicen estos mamarrachos, la verdad es que este país no tiene remedio.

Que nos intervengan ya, pero de verdad.

PD: Los leoncios están compradores, así que cuidado con creerse algo del teatrillo.


----------



## Durmiente (21 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, los dos informes lo dicen claro: Stress Test.
> 
> O sea, lo que Bankia había medio superado en junio de 2011.
> 
> ...



Tal y como lo presentas (y no dudo que estés en lo cierto) ESTO ES UNA ESTAFA.

Simplemente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Jun 2012)

Hola, seguimos con la formación de velas intacta mientras no rompa el máximo de la primera vela. Se han formado varios dobles techos interesantes, algunos al tick como éste de telefónica en 10,18. Estaremos atentos si rompe la clavicular de los 9,48 (se puede intentar un corto con stop en los 10,35).


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

ahora toca guano del guano y luego reboton , avisados quedan :vomito:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Jun 2012)

Objetivos bajistas para Abertis (luego Dios dirá):


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Objetivos bajistas para Abertis (luego Dios dirá):



y digo que nanai :cook:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y digo que nanai :cook:



pues nada, como siempre,ya veremos..


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Bueno, pego gráfico del SPX500 a largo plazo para ver el posible recorrido.

Agradeceros mucho a todos vuestras aportaciones, porque estoy aprendiendo mucho y eso me alegra.

Se haría muy largo daros las grácias uno a uno, pero hay que hacer mención especial a:

Mr Kikiriki.
Levelman.
Alcachofa boy.
Pepinator.
The Sarge.
Batman
Piratesku.
The AT team.
Difficult name man.
Y a todos los que participáis en el hilo. :Aplauso:







PD: Mr Pepinator, clavao, 1360 y pabajo a 132x.
Ahora tocaría rebotillo, lateral y tirón a 130x antes del subidón subidón de Alcachofa boy? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Que escombrera se han montado los usanos...


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Jun 2012)

Ando pipeando con un chicharrillo como Natra.

Anda en un rango de -5% +5%...día si, día tambien. Bien gestianadas las entradas y salidas me está dejando un dinerillo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Bueno, pego gráfico del SPX500 a largo plazo para ver el posible recorrido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Como sigan así harán toda la corrección que comentas en un ida ::


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ahora tocaría rebotillo, lateral y tirón a 130x antes del subidón subidón de Alcachofa boy? ::



El volumen de los leoncios del Dax ahora mismo está en negatifo leve, pero el Ibex y el Stoxx están positifos. En el S&P están tirando la casa por la ventana, la verdad es que en este aspecto está todo bastante descorrelacionado.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2012)

Gandalf Deluxe en los 1360, sin duda

Virgen santa, la que han liado,


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

dolar/euro a 1,255

SP500

1326.45
-29.24
(-2.16%)


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

Una observación que llevo comentado por el hilo pero con la batalla de ayer con el Borne, Borne de batería quedó un poco paniaguada.

Ayer y hoy he visto volumen camuflado mucho mayor que el volumen normal y corriente. Además el volumen camuflado siempre va a la contra del normal, eso explica los movimientos tan raros de estos últimos que parecen laterales, pero donde los leoncios se están posicionando desde horas muy tempranas.

Lo malo es que hoy no he podido seguir la sesión y ahora tengo la p-IA apagada, así que no se como estarán las cosas en este momento.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Tal y como lo presentas (y no dudo que estés en lo cierto) ESTO ES UNA ESTAFA.
> 
> Simplemente.









Para empezar, son cifras inventadas, en el sentido de que ni auditoría ni historias. Están tomadas del ejercicio pasado, todavía no estoy seguro de si de la contabilidad oficial o de lo que se presentó a las pruebas de stress del año pasado. 

Pero es que incluso con esas cifras, si nos fijamos en la tabla, resulta que dicen que el sistema bancario tiene 33 billones de euros de excedente de capital (y por eso está quebrado), y, y esto es lo mejor, que van a obtener 60 billones de euros de beneficios.

Lo que no entiendo es por qué no han contabilizado el asteroide de paladio y platino que va a caer encima del Banco de España y que, según estimaciones prudentes, estaría valorado en más de 250 billones de Euros, a precio de mercado. Con eso equilibramos el sistema.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Una observación que llevo comentado por el hilo pero con la batalla de ayer con el Borne, Borne de batería quedó un poco paniaguada.
> 
> Ayer y hoy he visto volumen camuflado mucho mayor que el volumen normal y corriente. Además el volumen camuflado siempre va a la contra del normal, eso explica los movimientos tan raros de estos últimos que parecen laterales, pero donde los leoncios se están posicionando desde horas muy tempranas.
> 
> Lo malo es que hoy no he podido seguir la sesión y ahora tengo la p-IA apagada, así que no se como estarán las cosas en este momento.



una pregunta ¿aparte de lo que has explicado del volumen camuflado,este utiliza dark pools?¿puedes detectarlo?

o es demasiado para tú sistema


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

mañana os cuelgo un regalito.....


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Como sigan así harán toda la corrección que comentas en un ida ::



Ostia Pepe, pos vas a tener toa la razón.

No van a esperar ni a mañana. ::

De Zerohedge:

From Bloomberg citing CNBC, which apparently is where Moody's leaked all its data

MOODY’S TO UNVEIL BANK DOWNGRADE AT 4PM: CNBC
CNBC SAYS *B OF A* L-T DEBT RATING TO BE CUT BY 1 NOTCH BY MOODYS
CNBC SAYS *CITI, JPM AND GS* L-T DEBT RATING WILL BE CUT 2 NOTCH

So... this leaves Morgan Stanley with the dreaded 3 notch cut which automatically springs up to *$9.6 billion margin calls *and memories of AIG? Assume crash positions.

Oh, and for our Canadian friends:

CNBC SAYS THE MOODY’S ACTION WILL INCLUDE *1 BANK FROM CANADA*

No me está dando tiempo a calcular canales y niveles de lo rápido que vá palmando el SPX500.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿aparte de lo que has explicado del volumen camuflado,este utiliza dark pools?¿puedes detectarlo?
> 
> o es demasiado para tú sistema



Se puede inferir algo, pero no creo que sea todo ni mucho menos. Más no se si detecto algo proveniente de una dark pool.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mañana os cuelgo un regalito.....



Tengo derecho a una premier?


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo derecho a una premier?



Eso, eso , que te haga un pase privado. xD


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede parecer trolleo , pero el salto de la trinchera que tanto se habla puede estar próximo...



Y a mi me que parece que en lugar subir la colina tendremos que bajar hasta la playa ienso:

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eso, eso , que te haga un pase privado. xD



</no******>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eso, eso , que te haga un pase privado. xD



eso sera el hombro y el brazo de la chica del vestido morado, ¿verdad? :cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## diosmercado (21 Jun 2012)

Moody´s recortará en dos escalones la deuda a largo plazo de JP Morgan, Citigroup y Goldman Sachs - elEconomista.es

Debo estar drojao, no me lo creo.


----------



## Defcon (21 Jun 2012)

Y con ese recorte... ¿subirá el euro? porque la bolsa es el sentido de la contradicción


----------



## diosmercado (21 Jun 2012)

Y otra para los valientes, quedarse abierto el finde??? a lo mejor de patas .

Espaa pedir el rescate este lunes | elmundo.es

En cuanto al euro, deberia bajar el dollar respecto al resto de divisas mas bien pero a saber.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y otra para los valientes, quedarse abierto el finde??? a lo mejor de patas .
> 
> Espaa pedir el rescate este lunes | elmundo.es
> 
> En cuanto al euro, deberia bajar el dollar respecto al resto de divisas mas bien pero a saber.




Lo del rescate a E-Paña está más que descontado, no??

Se ha hablado hasta de tipos de interés, carencia, plazo....:S


----------



## Defcon (21 Jun 2012)

Por eso he preguntado, porque la logica es que baje el dollar pero como aqui las cosas suben cuando quieren o cuando los señores leones de la sabana les da por tomarse un cafe y decir ahora vamos a bajar pues... a ver quien se fia.

Si la cosa se confirma y Moody rebaja la deuda, abro largos el viernes por la noche antes de que cierre.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Y con ese recorte... ¿subirá el euro? porque la bolsa es el sentido de la contradicción



el euro va a desarrollar el segundo tramo bajista desde el 38,2 fibonazi que lo debe llevar a los 1,17 incluso algo mas


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Me acaba de llegar correo de Renta4.....que a qué estoy esperando para invertir en letras del tesoro....

Invierte en Letras del Tesoro:

Con la garantía del Estado.
Sin retención fiscal.
Con liquidez, siempre podrá vender en el mercado secundario a precios de mercado.
Desde 1.000 € (importe nominal).
Para importes de más de 100.000 € consulte en su oficina el tipo de interés.
Vencimiento 18 meses (otros plazos consulte condiciones en su oficina).

Dale, dale....::


----------



## Defcon (21 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el euro va a desarrollar el segundo tramo bajista desde el 38,2 fibonazi que lo debe llevar a los 1,17 incluso algo mas



Es que la putada es ponerse cortos, con ese objetivo y que el finde semana salgan los perroflautas, se inventen cualquier cosa y la jodimos..

Yo ahora mismo muy tecnico en el eur/usd no estoy, mas que nada porque no me fio de alguna perroflautada y pienso que estan intentando tirar el precio lo maximo posible para despues irse a los 1,3250 que sería el primer objetivo serio (obviando las resistencias "menores": 1,27 - 1,2820 -1,2997 y alguna que otra más).


----------



## Defcon (21 Jun 2012)

*FRENCH FIN MIN MOSCOVICI: Spain's formal aid request to come tomorrow.*


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2012)

Defcon dijo:


> Es que la putada es ponerse cortos, con ese objetivo y que el finde semana salgan los perroflautas, se inventen cualquier cosa y la jodimos..
> 
> Yo ahora mismo muy tecnico en el eur/usd no estoy, mas que nada porque no me fio de alguna perroflautada y pienso que estan intentando tirar el precio lo maximo posible para despues irse a los 1,3250 que sería el primer objetivo serio (obviando las resistencias "menores": 1,27 - 1,2820 -1,2997 y alguna que otra más).



vamos a ver , la inversion es riesgo , hablando de perroflautadas , si lo quisieran llevar a 1,3250 ya lo hubiesen en estos dias que la borsa subia :rolleye:

por TECNICO el 38,2 fibonazi a aguantado , indicadores en sobrecompra girandose a la baja , ustec sabra


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2012)

Zas! En tó el Moody! 



Spoiler



OVERVIEW OF TODAY'S RATING ACTIONS

Moody's has taken action on the following holding company ratings:

Bank of America Corporation

Long-term senior unsecured debt to Baa2 from Baa1, outlook negative; Short-term P-2 affirmed



Barclays plc

Long-term issuer rating to A3 from A1, outlook negative; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Citigroup Inc.

Long-term senior debt to Baa2 from A3, outlook negative; short-term P-2 affirmed



Credit Suisse Group AG

Provisional senior debt to (P)A2 from (P)Aa2, outlook stable; Provisional Short-term (P)P-1 affirmed



The Goldman Sachs Group, Inc.

Long-term senior unsecured debt to A3 from A1, outlook negative; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



HSBC Holdings plc

Long-term senior debt to Aa3 from Aa2, outlook negative; Provisional Short-term (P)P-1 affirmed



JPMorgan Chase & Co.

Long-term senior debt to A2 from Aa3, outlook negative; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Morgan Stanley

Long-term senior unsecured debt to Baa1 from A2; outlook negative; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Royal Bank of Scotland Group plc

Long-term senior debt to Baa1 from A3, outlook negative; Short-term P-2 affirmed



Moody's has taken action on the following operating company ratings:

Bank of America, N.A.

Long-term deposit rating to A3 from A2, outlook stable; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Barclays Bank plc

Long-term issuer rating to A2 from Aa3, outlook negative; Short-term P-1 affirmed



BNP Paribas

Long-term debt and deposit rating to A2 from Aa3; outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Citibank, N.A.

Long-term deposit rating to A3 from A1, outlook stable; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Credit Agricole S.A.

Long-term debt and deposit rating to A2 from Aa3, outlook negative; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Credit Suisse AG

Long-term deposit and senior debt rating to A1 from Aa1, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Deutsche Bank AG

Long-term deposit rating to A2 from Aa3, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Goldman Sachs Bank USA

Long-term deposit rating to A2 from Aa3, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



HSBC Bank plc

Long-term deposit rating to Aa3 from Aa2, outlook negative; Short-term P-1 affirmed



JPMorgan Chase Bank, N.A.

Long-term deposit rating to Aa3 from Aa1, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Morgan Stanley Bank, N.A.

Long-term deposit rating to A3 from A1, outlook stable; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Royal Bank of Canada

Long-term deposit rating to Aa3 from Aa1, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



Royal Bank of Scotland plc

Long-term deposit rating to A3 from A2; outlook negative; Short-term to P-2 from P-1



Societe Generale

Long-term debt and deposit to A2 from A1; outlook stable; Short-term P-1 affirmed



UBS AG

Long-term debt and deposit to A2 from Aa3, outlook stable; Short-term P-1 confirmed.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Zas! En tó el Moody!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De ejpàña ninguno...veis?? La championshh lijjjjj:Aplauso:


:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2012)

Es el fin del mundo :: No han dejado ni uno ::

Moody´s rebaja la calificación de 15 bancos mundiales entre ellos JP Morgan y Morgan Stanley


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2012)

Buenas, 

Estos días no tengo muchas ganas de entrar en el foro, pero considero un ejercicio de justicia comentar mi MUY errado análisis de DANONE, porque siempre hay que dar la cara, pero especialmente cuando nos equivocamos:



Claca dijo:


> Otra del pack de los fundis, DANONE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> En los plazos que manejo yo, DANONE está para entrar ya. El problema es que el stop está un 5% por debajo, pues debe estar situado más o menos en los 48 euros (y ese más o menos es importante, en este caso. En mi opinión por temas de volatilidad debería estar más bien en los 47). En estos casos una posibilidad es hacer una entradita ligera, con poca carga, y más adelante plantearse ampliar o no la posición.
> 
> Por otro lado, no voy a poder ver una buena entrada en el valor porque no lo sigo, de hecho ni siquiera lo tenía analizado, he colgado el gráfico para compartirlo. Lo único que puedo intentar hacer es, cuando se realice un giro generalizado en el mercado, volver a repasar esos tres valores y comentar cómo han quedado.









Desplome totalmente vertical y sin aviso, si bien la zona en la que congestionaba ya en el pasado dio sus problemas. Ahora mismo tiene toda la pinta de buscar mínimo la zona 45 euros, aunque primero podría purgar la sobreventa. Las buenas perspectivas del valor desaparecen en un gap doloroso que ha machacado la importante zona de soportes en los 48, dejando a mucha gente enganchada.

Tras una reacción como esa es muy difícil predecir lo que hará en el corto plazo, pero en un principio es una señal muy negativa de cara al medio, con caída todavía pendiente y una legión de inversores confusos que esperarán "a ver por dónde sale" (ver el reciente caso REPSOL).

Lamento haber fallado en el sentido del análisis, pero este mundo es así y conviene recordar lo duro que resulta. A pesar de las coñas que leemos en el hilo a diario, el objetivo de la bolsa es ganar dinero, cosa nada fácil y con el evidente riesgo de conseguir lo contrario en el proceso. Hasta en un sistema ganador los errores se dan por supuestos, de ahí que sea fundamental la gestión del fracaso (ej. mirad como comenté el "problema" del stop). En fin, una cagada que sirve para ilustrar que de bolsa se pueden hacer muchas bromas, pero que la bolsa jamás será una broma.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Malafollá (22 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> De ejpàña ninguno...veis?? La championshh lijjjjj:Aplauso:
> 
> 
> :XX:




como los bajen más les tienen que inventar una calificación


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Desplome totalmente vertical y sin aviso,



Ten en cuenta que la jostia fue después del warning profit que lanzaron. Aquí mucho AT :rolleye:, mucho ojete calor :cook:, pero las noticias mueven el mercado : Y ese warning no figuraba en ningún gráfico ::


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que la jostia fue después del warning profit que lanzaron. Aquí mucho AT :rolleye:, mucho ojete calor :cook:, pero las noticias mueven el mercado : Y ese warning no figuraba en ningún gráfico ::



Depende de cómo lo veas... si el movimiento bajista termina en los 42,70 euros, por decir algo, el AT sí habrá servido para determinar que todavía quedaba caída, aún cuando haya fallado en determinar el inicio del guano -que tampoco es esa su función, porque anticipan los adivinos-. Nada es infalible, eso está claro, pero mirando un gráfico estadísticamente resulta posible hacerse una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros.


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Depende de cómo lo veas... si el movimiento bajista termina en los 42,70 euros, por decir algo, el AT sí habrá servido para determinar que todavía quedaba caída, aún cuando haya fallado en determinar el inicio del guano -que tampoco es esa su función, porque anticipan los adivinos-. Nada es infalible, eso está claro, pero mirando un gráfico estadísticamente resulta posible hacerse una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros.



Claca, no te machaques, eres un fiera , pero también un ser humano.
No pasa ná, anda, tomate el yogur y a la cama. ::

Un saludo afectuoso.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> mucho ojete calor :cook:, *pero las noticias mueven el mercado* :









::::::


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Claca, no te machaques, eres un fiera , pero también un ser humano.
> No pasa ná, anda, tomate el yogur y a la cama. ::
> 
> Un saludo afectuoso.



Al contrario, y con R3v3 menos


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lamento haber fallado en el sentido del análisis, pero este mundo es así y conviene recordar lo duro que resulta. A pesar de las coñas que leemos en el hilo a diario, el objetivo de la bolsa es ganar dinero, cosa nada fácil y con el evidente riesgo de conseguir lo contrario en el proceso. Hasta en un sistema ganador los errores se dan por supuestos, de ahí que sea fundamental la gestión del fracaso (ej. mirad como comenté el "problema" del stop). En fin, una cagada que sirve para ilustrar que de bolsa se pueden hacer muchas bromas, pero que la bolsa jamás será una broma.




Clackerty, eres el único tipo que "conozco" que, eventualmente, podría ganar dinero con el AT. Digo "eventualmente" y "podría", porque aún no te conozco realmente, así que pongo esa pequeña cuarentena. Pero me pareces serio y solvente en el AT.

Dicho esto, no te vuelvas loco. Te recuerdo (innecesariamente, pues tú lo sabes de sobras) que el AT es sólo una pequeña parte de la historia de esto que llamamos "mercados". Un análisis cuantitativo y a tiempo real de la cotización de Danone, sin duda te habría avisado de este desplome, cosa que el AT _per se _es absolutamente incapaz de hacer.

Esto es, por supuesto, más allá de un desplome por un imponderado fundamental, algo imprevisible que afecte directamente al negocio de la analizada, como por ejemplo que las vacas se pongan a dar aguarrás en vez de leche de forma repentina ::

Muchos de tus análisis son correctos; tu mérito es altísimo, pues solo utilizas una herramienta que está fundamentalmente limitada y es técnicamente insolvente (AT) por su propia naturaleza. ¿De verdad crees que tienes que mortificarte por _un_ error ?

Tu nivel de autoexigencia debe estar más alto de lo que yo creía :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (22 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Depende de cómo lo veas... si el movimiento bajista termina en los 42,70 euros, por decir algo, el AT sí habrá servido para determinar que todavía quedaba caída, aún cuando haya fallado en determinar el inicio del guano -que tampoco es esa su función, porque anticipan los adivinos-. Nada es infalible, eso está claro, pero mirando un gráfico estadísticamente resulta posible hacerse una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros.



Fui yo quien nombro a Danone de primeras en el foro,me da mucha rabia que alguien haya podido perder dinero por mi culpa. De hecho justamente la mencione no porque estuviese barata porque no lo esta (como tampoco lo estan henkel, cocacola o cualquier empresa lider de estas caracteristicas) sino porque tenia una estructura financiera muy robusta y una imagen de marca muy solida, pensaba que podria seria una posible buena opcion para diversificar parte de los ahorros frente a un corralito. Me equivoque, no me imaginaba que iban a anunciar a bombo y platillo rebajar los precios en el sur de europa. Aunque por otro lado estan mirando por el negocio.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

Durante los ultimos años han mantenido sin problemas margenes brutos del 50% (de lider). Sigo creyendo que tanto cocacola, henkel y danone son muy buenas empresas y cuanto mas baratas esten mejores compras seran. Desde luego parten desde posiciones muy ventajosas para enfrentarse a posibles turbulencias futuras.


----------



## ponzi (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> gob necesita pasta...... ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿vende que te vende?????????
> 
> nolo tengo terminado, pero como viene al caso posteo
> 
> ...



El gob tiene un buen % , una posible venta a mercado dejaria la cotizacion a precio de saldo. La valoracion neta quedaria en 11,x y sumando las participaciones se quedaria en 12,x. Si con el At se pudiese comprar con descuento mejor que mejor. Hasta el dia de hoy han tenido gestores muy solventes. Han convertido una azucarera en una empresa de pasta y arroz con margenes brutos muy elevados y una estructura financiera muy eficiente.


----------



## atman (22 Jun 2012)

Claca, no creo que haya sido error suyo sino una jugada del mercado. Así son las cosas. Además acertar siempre, es aburrido...


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Fui yo quien nombro a Danone de primeras en el foro,me da mucha rabia que alguien haya podido perder dinero por mi culpa. De hecho justamente la mencione no porque estuviese barata porque no lo esta (como tampoco lo estan henkel, cocacola o cualquier empresa lider de estas caracteristicas) sino porque tenia una estructura financiera muy robusta y una imagen de marca muy solida, pensaba que podria seria una posible buena opcion para diversificar parte de los ahorros frente a un corralito. Me equivoque, no me imaginaba que iban a anunciar a bombo y platillo rebajar los precios en el sur de europa. Aunque por otro lado estan mirando por el negocio.
> 
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native
> ...



Solo faltaba, que no pudieraa decir si te gusta o no una empresa en un foro. Si alguien ha perdido como si ha ganado, es su dinero y ha hecho libremente lo que ha querido con el. Creo que eso lo sabemos todos. Como si yo digo "ojo, que Grecia le puede dar la sorpresa a Alemania". Espero que nadie venga pidiendo explicaciones si los merkels les meten 5 a los samarás...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claca (22 Jun 2012)

Que no pasa nada, simplemente recordaba que esto no es un juego y que hay que tener siempre en cuenta el riesgo asociado a nuestras operaciones.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Que no pasa nada, simplemente recordaba que esto no es un juego y que hay que tener siempre en cuenta el riesgo asociado a nuestras operaciones.



Que me lo digan a m.i, c*o*ñ*o, que he tenido el mes de mayo más malo que se recuerda.... (con la m.... de las saltadas de stops)


Menos mal que ya está recuperándose.... 

Las decisiones las toma uno. Al botón de comprar y vender le doy yo mismo con mi mecanismo.

Y ¿riesgo?... la bolsa tiene más peligro que una caja de bombas.


----------



## mutiko (22 Jun 2012)

Guanas....


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Clackerty, eres el único tipo que "conozco" que, eventualmente, podría ganar dinero con el AT. Digo "eventualmente" y "podría", porque aún no te conozco realmente, así que pongo esa pequeña cuarentena. Pero me pareces serio y solvente en el AT.
> 
> Dicho esto, no te vuelvas loco. Te recuerdo (innecesariamente, pues tú lo sabes de sobras) que el AT es sólo una pequeña parte de la historia de esto que llamamos "mercados". Un análisis cuantitativo y a tiempo real de la cotización de Danone, sin duda te habría avisado de este desplome, *cosa que el AT per se es absolutamente incapaz de hacer.*
> 
> Esto es, por supuesto, más allá de un desplome por un imponderado fundamental, algo imprevisible que afecte directamente al negocio de la analizada, como por ejemplo que las vacas se pongan a dar aguarrás en vez de leche de forma repentina ::





:XX::XX::XX:


@Claca demasiados charts imho :rolleye:



Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias 

despues de atacar la resistencia 86,70 en el sector bancos sx7e que es el que esta guiando a los mercaos europedos , ya solo toca ir a por el objetivo que aprox esta en 60 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

no hay piedad para los largos sus haremos jabon :cook:


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Sigo corto en culibex, nos la estamos jugando


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Buenos días,

Ibex plano planísimo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Jun 2012)

hasta donde creeis que podría caer antes de un pequeño rebote?


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

De momento no veo cortos en el horizonte, el volumen es comprador aunque leve pero insisto, esto es así de momento, ya veremos dentro de 10 minutos.

Ahora mismo veo que con buenos ojos un largo en el Stoxx en 2168 con objetivo 2188. Si pierde el 2168 nos iríamos con rapidez a los 2153 e incluso 2143.

PD: los niveles provienen de mi nuevo sistema, experimental de momento, pero que me está dando buenos resultados hasta ahora.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> De momento no veo cortos en el horizonte, el volumen es comprador aunque leve pero insisto, esto es así de momento, ya veremos dentro de 10 minutos.
> 
> Ahora mismo veo que con buenos ojos un largo en el Stoxx en 2168 con objetivo 2188. Si pierde el 2168 nos iríamos con rapidez a los 2153 e incluso 2143.



Me he cubierto la posición de entrada.

Dios quiera que nos desplomemos ya, voy bastante cargado de minis.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

carvil dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> @Claca demasiados charts imho :rolleye:
> ...



Que sí, que ya sé que a tí te mola el AT, que trabajas con él y eso.

Ningún problema, aquí hay sitio para las opiniones de todos nosotros.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> De momento no veo cortos en el horizonte, el volumen es comprador aunque leve pero insisto, esto es así de momento, ya veremos dentro de 10 minutos.
> 
> ...



es algo muy logico , que ustec no vea cortos , porque es lo normal en el caso del gacelerio


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

al loro porque la tecnologia esta claramente del lado bajista :cook:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Lo sabía, dan las 9 y el volumen se gira totalmente, todos los días lo mismo, ya estamos en terreno negativo, aunque el saldo sigue sin ser determinante.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo sabía, dan las 9 y el volumen se gira totalmente, todos los días lo mismo, ya estamos en terreno negativo, aunque el saldo sigue sin ser determinante.



yaselodeciayo , es que no hay que ser tan listo hombre de poca FED :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yaselodeciayo , es que no hay que ser tan listo hombre de poca FED :rolleye:



Si Ud. supiera *interpretar* el lenguaje español sabría que la expresión 'de momento' significa 'ahora mismo', no 'toda la sesión se la va a pasar así'.

Si quiere le hacemos una re-edición de Barrio Sésamo a su medida :XX:


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

Buenos días.

Empieza el gato fuerte hoy...


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Salgo por patas con 42 pipos en los 6 minis.

A esperar en la trinchera con las tortillas de papas.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yaselodeciayo , es que no hay que ser tan listo hombre de poca FED :rolleye:



Lo que tiene que hacer Ud., JJJ, es darme el nombre del ganador de la eurocopa como le pedí el otro día, que voy a echarle 100 euritos a Ud. en el Betwin.com, hombre. 

Voy a comprobar si su mística y mítica suerte es real.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si Ud. supiera *interpretar* el lenguaje español sabría que la expresión 'de momento' significa 'ahora mismo', no 'toda la sesión se la va a pasar así'.
> 
> Si quiere le hacemos una re-edición de Barrio Sésamo a su medida :XX:



disculpe , humilde servidor solo conoce el castellano :


----------



## juanfer (22 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer Ud., JJJ, es darme el nombre del ganador de la eurocopa como le pedí el otro día, que voy a echarle 100 euritos a Ud. en el Betwin.com, hombre.
> 
> Voy a comprobar si su mística y mítica suerte es real.



Lo del betwin, y apuestas varias da para un hilo. Hay huecos en las apuestas, con lo que apostando que si gana y se pierde sueles ganar.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> disculpe , humilde servidor solo conoce el castellano :



Acaba de demostrarme Ud. que no es perucho :: :XX:


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Jun 2012)

Quien va a ganar hoy? Alemania o Grecia?


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> con lo que apostando que si gana y se pierde sueles ganar.



Ah, pues ya está, maravilloso: exactamente igual que los cortilargos de MV con SPL de +-300 pips, que da igual que el mercado suba o baje, siempre acaba ganando.

Definitivamente tengo que probar eso...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Acaba de demostrarme Ud. que no es perucho :: :XX:



y ustec que es un trucha :cook:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Volvemos al saldo positivo, quieren subir de momento y la incursión en las ventas ha sido solo un sustito temporal.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo del betwin, y apuestas varias da para un hilo. Hay huecos en las apuestas, *con lo que apostando que si gana y se pierde sueles ganar.*



Disculpe, pero aun ando legañoso....qué quiere decir con esto??ienso:

De acuerdo con que da para hilo, pero el problema es el nuvo cambio de ley, si algiuen se ganaba la vida con esto, le han jodido pero bien....haciendo mal las cosas, como pais tercermundista que somos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> De momento no veo cortos en el horizonte, el volumen es comprador aunque leve pero insisto, esto es así de momento, ya veremos dentro de 10 minutos.
> 
> ...



.
BUENAS, yo he entrado largo en 2.172. Me alegra leer su post, sobraría para mis 10-12 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y ustec que es un trucha :cook:



Yo soy lo que sale en sus pesadillas de analisto TÉCNICO.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo soy lo que sale en sus pesadillas de analisto TÉCNICO.




JJJ debe verte más o menos así:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

la resistencia 86,70 sera la tumba de los largos , aprovechad para cargar cortos con dos cojones


----------



## juanfer (22 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Disculpe, pero aun ando legañoso....qué quiere decir con esto??ienso:
> 
> De acuerdo con que da para hilo, pero el problema es el nuvo cambio de ley, si algiuen se ganaba la vida con esto, le han jodido pero bien....haciendo mal las cosas, como pais tercermundista que somos.



Ganarse la vida con eso es imposible, además a la hora de sacar la pasta te ponen muchas pegas, con lo que dinero puesto dinero perdido, pero entretiene. Usando varias plataformas las apuestas varian.

Una forma más de perder pasta a la larga aunque puntualmente a veces a corto plazo saques algunos eurillos.


----------



## davidautentico (22 Jun 2012)

Cuando le levantan la sanción a Anacleto? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Cuando le levantan la sanción a Anacleto? ienso:



creo que hoy. Me comentan que le han grabado con la webcam cuando se enteró que lo habían baneado.....


----------



## mutiko (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> creo que hoy. Me comentan que le han grabado con la webcam cuando se enteró que lo habían baneado.....



¡No fastidie! ¿Y donde se puede ver?


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> creo que hoy. Me comentan que le han grabado con la webcam cuando se enteró que lo habían baneado.....



¿Preparando un video con el niño loco alemán???


----------



## Felix (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> creo que hoy. Me comentan que le han grabado con la webcam cuando se enteró que lo habían baneado.....



Creo que ya se cual sera la base para la nueva entrega de la saga "Borne Pirata".

Edit: Vaya creo que me han adelantado por la derecha.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¡No fastidie! ¿Y donde se puede ver?



En breve en sus pantallas


Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Preparando un video con el niño loco alemán???



No anticipen, no especulen, esperen y disfruten


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En breve en sus pantallas
> 
> No anticipen, no especulen, esperen y disfruten



tenga cuidado con bbb , lo mismo mañana su barrio se convierte en un descampado , advertido queda :cook:


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

De momento hemos tocado dos niveles, el tercero es el importante 6840.

Ahora traigo los niveles del blog.


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Aquí está, si peponeamos el 840 a los 7xxx


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga cuidado con bbb , lo mismo mañana su barrio se convierte en un descampado , advertido queda :cook:



quote added!


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Ha clavado el 840 y se ha girado, tendremos (posiblemente ) nuevo intento. Y será el definitivo.


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Saludos.

Después de la divertida sesión de ayer (/ironic off), hoy me salen los números un poco locos (muy alejados soportes y resisténcias), buen dia para ponerlos a prueba.

SPX500

Pivot: 1336
Resisténcias: 1348,1371
Soportes: 1313,1300

Niveles:
Por arriba: 1339, 1355
Por abajo:1320,1327, 1333

Con decir que me salen por arriba 1371 y por abajo 1300... casi na omá! ::


----------



## diosmercado (22 Jun 2012)

Baja DAX sube IBEX. Curioso comportamiento en las ultimas semanas.


----------



## boquiman (22 Jun 2012)

ahi va ese ibex


----------



## diosmercado (22 Jun 2012)

Viene peponazo, cuidado. El dax esta remontando y comienzan las noticias perroflauteras (BCE controlara toda la banca europea etc).

Vamos a por los 7000 como locos. Esto es al mas puro estilo Dante.


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Según mis datos, objetivo 70 (6910), pero si no los cumple, vuelta a los 840 y a mínimos diarios. (a ver como de finos estamos hoy)


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Según mis datos, objetivo 70 (6910), pero si no los cumple, vuelta a los 840 y a mínimos diarios. (a ver como de finos estamos hoy)



FranR, el curro que haces con los niveles es impagable. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Gracias.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Efectivamente es momento bolso, la relación volumen/precio indica posible giro inminente, aunque si entra más volumen pasará la alarma. 

El 2183 del Stoxx ha aparecido hace un rato en mi sistema como relevante, pero de momento solo se ve mantenimiento de posiciones, a ver como se desarrolla la cosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Según mis datos, objetivo 70 (6910), pero si no los cumple, vuelta a los 840 y a mínimos diarios. (a ver como de finos estamos hoy)



ese nivel 6911 coincide con un segundo impulso en escala minutos (aviso: el AT en escala minutos tiene más peligro que un gremlin en un bautizo....)


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ganarse la vida con eso es imposible, además a la hora de sacar la pasta te ponen muchas pegas, con lo que dinero puesto dinero perdido, pero entretiene. Usando varias plataformas las apuestas varian.
> 
> Una forma más de perder pasta a la larga aunque puntualmente a veces a corto plazo saques algunos eurillos.



Ganarse la vida con eso no es imposible.

Para usted y para mi si.

Para la gente que, aprovechandose de la probabilidad en el poker, se aprovecha de la impulsividad del jugador de poker...no.

Eso para el poker...para otro tipo de apuestas ni idea.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

¿esto no significa una dilución brutal de los accionistas actuales? ienso:

De Guindos afirma que la recapitalizacin directa "est encima de la mesa",Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

El Bund afloja.... PO-DE-MOS! ::

PD: Ennnnnnnngaaaaaaaaa coooooooñoooooooooo, tira parriba!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> BUENAS, yo he entrado largo en 2.172. Me alegra leer su post, sobraría para mis 10-12 puntos.





Tocados los 2.184, siendo viernes, objetivo cumplido, mis muchas ostias recibidas me dicen que cierre el broker y me dedique a otras cosas. Que disfruten de las plusvis.


20120622 09:06:29 FESX Sep12 M 1 2172.0
20120622 11:03:12 FESX Sep12 L -1 2184.0


p.d.: Claca, de lo poco que se de AT, bastante lo he pillado de tus gráficos, así que gustosamente me gastaba estas plusvis en unas birras contigo (o unos batidos o zumos, lo que prefieras)


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Lo siento, pero voy largo.... JuanLuí, yo te himboco!. ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (22 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ganarse la vida con eso no es imposible.
> 
> Para usted y para mi si.
> 
> ...



.
AH, y si hablan de poker pongan una foto de Liv, que algún milloncejo lleva ganado con las cartas. Si hay profesionales será porque hay alguna forma de ganar dinero de forma consistente.


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Jun 2012)

Melafo a la tal Liv (si, de manera grosera XD)

Srs. Podrían entrar con un par de minolles a ver si hoy llegamos a un +2% en algún momento y yo termino la semana como un señor??

Muy agradecido por su colaboración


----------



## mutiko (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En breve en sus pantallas
> 
> No anticipen, no especulen, esperen y disfruten



Los espias que entraron en la guarida secreta de burbubolsa encontraron, entre los recuerdos familiares, un documento inedito de su infancia:

[YOUTUBE]Epic Parenting Fail at a Laundromat - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Por lo visto el incidente tuvo alguna secuela psicologica y/o neurologica...

Edito: ¿Como c*ñ* hago para incrustar el video?


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FranR, el curro que haces con los niveles es impagable. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Gracias.



Es un intercambio justo, yo doy mis niveles y ustedes me hacen buena compañía. Bueno todos menos uno


----------



## onlycw (22 Jun 2012)

Bns dias ,¿Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber esta divergencia entre el ibex y las demás plazas europeas y el comportamiento del dow de ayer? ¿Están preparando una trampa o qué es lo que se valora positivamente?


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es un intercambio justo, yo doy mis niveles y ustedes me hacen buena compañía.



Usted trabaja solo?


----------



## mutiko (22 Jun 2012)

onlycw dijo:


> Bns dias ,¿Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber esta divergencia entre el ibex y las demás plazas europeas y el comportamiento del dow de ayer? ¿Están preparando una trampa o qué es lo que se valora positivamente?



Igual simplemente se trata de corregir la divergencia que hubo antes al reves.


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Usted trabaja solo?




No, bueno si ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es un intercambio justo, yo doy mis niveles y ustedes me hacen buena compañía. Bueno todos menos uno











onlycw dijo:


> Bns dias ,¿Alguien sabe a qué se puede deber esta divergencia entre el ibex y las demás plazas europeas y el comportamiento del dow de ayer? ¿Están preparando una trampa o qué es lo que se valora positivamente?



ahí está, lo importante no es que suba o baje, sino con la intencion con que lo hace!!! :: (si es asiduo lector del hilo lo entenderá, caso contrario, repórteme)


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No, bueno si ::



Hummmm.... si usted ni es de color, ni fuma, entonces es... oh, wait! ::


----------



## burbublase (22 Jun 2012)

dax en punto critico, bund ok, a ver si peponea de una vez (aunque sea para cerrar el gap de entrada)


----------



## onlycw (22 Jun 2012)

Ok,gracias por las contestaciones. Lo que ocurre es que quizás las divergencias previas si están justificadas debido a la situación en la que nos encontramos. Igual es un error creer que los movimientos de las bolsas y del ibex en particular obedecen a fundamentales. 
Es igual,el caso es que estoy con un etf inverso sobre el ibex comprado cuando estaba en 6500 y no hay forma que esto baje,cagüen to.
Saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> De momento no veo cortos en el horizonte, el volumen es comprador aunque leve pero insisto, esto es así de momento, ya veremos dentro de 10 minutos.
> 
> ...



*Siyalodecíayo!*

Y esto como souvenir de mi maquinita para el jran jato jalapeño...

No se esconda no....







Aquí tiene:


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FranR, el curro que haces con los niveles es impagable. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Gracias.



Desde luego que si.

Yo no se cómo los calcula FranR, pero lo cierto es que, siguiéndolos, suele uno ir en la dirección correcta.

A veces, uno es tan malo, que ni por esas...

Pero LOS NIVELES DE FRANR VALEN UN POTOSÍ. (Como mínimo)


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Me cago en el que está en los 840....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Jun 2012)

Hay un Gandalf de esos en 6860 del Ibex...que coincide con el máximo en la apertura del Lunes ¿No?


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me cago en el que está en los 840....



Voy a decir una gilipollez, pero como soy novato y tal espero que me la perdoneis y corrijais si hace falta.

¿No parece que el volumen gordo entra justo arriba? Vamos, que sube con menos volumen del que baja -> más posibilidades de ruptura para abajo...


----------



## juanfer (22 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ganarse la vida con eso no es imposible.
> 
> Para usted y para mi si.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto que aveces una plataforma tiene 4 contra 1 que gana y otra plataforma un 2 cotra 1 que pierde. Con lo que puedes apostar en una que gana y sacas 4 euros por euro y otra que pierde y sacas 2 euros por euro. En fin puede empatar y pierdes todo. Pero normalmente todas tienen un favorito y un no favorito lo que pasa es que aveces una plataforma tiene un equipo y otra otro, aqui esta el hueco.

El poker los contadores y con algun metodo mas, eliminas probabilidad, pero esta la probabilidad ademas los demas tambien cuentan.

En fin otra forma de perder el tiempo y la pasta.


----------



## juanfer (22 Jun 2012)

Que todos los bancos esten en verde,significa ¿que se han creido lo de las auditorias? Con un 10% de subida bankia.


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Voy a decir una gilipollez, pero como soy novato y tal espero que me la perdoneis y corrijais si hace falta.
> 
> ¿No parece que el volumen gordo entra justo arriba? Vamos, que sube con menos volumen del que baja -> más posibilidades de ruptura para abajo...



Personalmente, pienso que desde que rompió hace alguna hora el 840 abajo, esto está condenado.... me preparo el bocata por si acaso ::


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Que todos los bancos esten en verde,significa ¿que se han creido lo de las auditorias? Con un 10% de subida bankia.



Más bien que aceptan pulpo como animal de compañía...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

de otro hilo ......

El Ibex 35 se convierte en la envidia de Europa gracias a la banca y los grandes valores

:| :| :| :| :: :: :: :: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> de otro hilo ......
> 
> El Ibex 35 se convierte en la envidia de Europa gracias a la banca y los grandes valores
> 
> :| :| :| :| :: :: :: :: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Champions liiigggg!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (22 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buah... Con lo que me gusta el heavy duro... Que no me convierta en POP holder a las 17.28h. Lo que pasa es que el SL es como si no existiera... Que mi ángel de la guarda me asista.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

Visto que hay que esperar a salir de la trinchera, voy a escaparme un poco en direccion contraria a la batalla.

Estoy en una terracita con una cerveza y un poquito de jamon iberico en una cerveceria cuyo hijo del dueño postea en este hilo y responde al nombre de Adriangti!!!

Illo vente y nos tomamos un gin tonic!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Personalmente, pienso que desde que rompió hace alguna hora el 840 abajo, esto está condenado.... me preparo el bocata por si acaso ::



Pues me estoy planteando meter un cortito en 858 con SL en 865 a ver que pasa...

EDITO: si antes hablo, parece que rompe por arriba...


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jun 2012)

Bankia a un eurito justo.

Pensadlo que es vuestra oportunidad...

Sin riesgo ni nada.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Bankia a un eurito justo.
> 
> Pensadlo que es vuestra oportunidad...
> 
> Sin riesgo ni nada.



La podrían servir en Mc Donald's... mira tú


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Jun 2012)

Hasta donde damos por buena la caída?


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La podrían servir en Mc Donald's... mira tú



¿De postre para :::::: ??


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

Las sniace compradas en mis inicios bolsistuicos a 2,13 ahora estan subiendo un 12%.

Bien, bravo....

Ahora estan a 0,71.....queda poco para recuperar


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, ayer estuve cenando (picoteo ligero de verano) con hendriks + tree fever...

Buen invento para acompañar las ensaladas veraniegas!


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La podrían servir en Mc Donald's... mira tú



La hamburguesa de pepero, er que diga, de bankero  debe estar bastante mala, seguramente estará pasada, será correosa y maloliente....


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Entramos cortos otra vez en 6858,5, ajustando SL para no arriesgar demasiadas plusvis. El día ya está hecho.

Vamos coño, joder.


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos cortos otra vez en 6858,5, ajustando SL para no arriesgar demasiadas plusvis. El día ya está hecho.
> 
> Vamos coño, joder.



Joer Sarge, voy a tener que cerrar mi posi y meterme en la trinchera corriendo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos cortos otra vez en 6858,5, ajustando SL para no arriesgar demasiadas plusvis. El día ya está hecho.
> 
> Vamos coño, joder.



Yo sali hace un rato en la misma dirección mi sargento...

Pero parece que el enemigo dispara por ambos lados, etto e un infierno.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

Oh dios mío... se han cargado a la Merkel en la minicumbre y han puesto en su lugar a la madre de Madonna


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Oh dios mío... se han cargado a la Merkel en la minicumbre y han puesto en su lugar a la madre de Madonna



Omg! Y OzeLui está con ella, mi posi está salvada!


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entramos cortos otra vez en 6858,5, ajustando SL para no arriesgar demasiadas plusvis. El día ya está hecho.
> 
> Vamos coño, joder.



Me salgo con +42 aurelios.

Tranquilidad en la trinchera y disfrutando del paisaje


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2012)

Hoy he escuchado en la "arradio" a Roberto Moro.

En resumen:

- Aún le queda una pata bajista al ibex que pruebe los 6.000.

- Entrada en SAN sólo si llega a 4,20 o si supera al cierre los 5,10.

Por otro lado ayer vendieron muchos gacelones (o)del HVEI35....habrán sido tan buenos de vender justo en el máximo?? O justo cuando iban a subir la cordillera de las plusvis, perdieron el mapa??::

Próximamente en sus monitores....:cook:


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me salgo con +42 aurelios.
> 
> Tranquilidad en la trinchera y disfrutando del paisaje



+16. Esto no pinta bien... Para ningún lado.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Ahí tienen al Popular como habíamos dicho hace unos días. Lástima que me sacó el SL. Parece que fueron a darme por el culo exclusivamente a mí.


----------



## burbublase (22 Jun 2012)

Por sentimiento contrario hoy me huele esto a peponazo bueno.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> +16. Esto no pinta bien... Para ningún lado.



Lo menean con 4 contratos de mierda. En rangos pequeños es impredecible.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Muso ojo con Sacyr. Prisa también en el radar.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Jun 2012)

Sacyr se está pegando con la media de 50 sesiones,que es la que lleva la voz cantante en las bajadas desde dciembre del año pasado,cada vez que ha intentado pasarla,guano.

Ahora bien,si la pasa hay rebote y fuerte.

Ej :vela del 11/10/2011


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Veamos...

Hay 3 sell-off en Junio, los rebotes de 2 de ellos han llegado más alto que el punto máximo del sell-off.

Esto no quiere decir que ahora suceda, pero os dejo un gráfico para que lo sopeséis.

Si hiciesen lo mismo ahora, bien podríamos irnos a los 1375.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Jun 2012)

Bueno, pepón a hacer d elas suyas en viernes terminal...


----------



## diosmercado (22 Jun 2012)

Ale hop, los 7000 son cosa presente ya. Sentimiento bajista comentaban pagina atras? no se quien la verdad, solo veo advertencias de cuidado por lo que pueda pasar. USA hace el bobo ayer desplomandose para volver a subir hoy, barrida.

Me marcho con el IBEX en maximos y con el deseo de que este pais salte por los aires, ya que no queda nada digno de ser mencionado ni recordado en la posteridad. Mas dinero a la banca y parece que "los mercados" no nos castigan.

Buen fin de semana.

Edito: el dax tiene pinta de irse a cerrar en verde. Mi punto de vista.


----------



## diosmercado (22 Jun 2012)

A las tres de la tarde: BKIA 0,988	0,066	+7,16


----------



## sr.anus (22 Jun 2012)

no se que hacer? cierrro con pequeñas plusvis y las quemo esta noche en una terraza madrileña, me arriesgo a una mandrileada?, o esta es la esperada subida a las plusvis?


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

va a hablar el maricón, a ver si por una vez deja de decir sandeces.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muchos de tus análisis son correctos; tu mérito es altísimo, pues solo utilizas una herramienta que está fundamentalmente limitada y es técnicamente insolvente (AT) por su propia naturaleza. ¿De verdad crees que tienes que mortificarte por _un_ error ?



Me encanta su forma de dar ánimos. Ya le veo hablando con el sacerdote de su parroquia y diciéndole: "Muchos de tus sermones son correctos; tu mérito es altísimo pues solo utilizas una herramienta que está fundamentalmente limitada y es científicamente insolvente (FE) por su propia naturaleza. ¿De verdad crees que tienes que mortificarte por no convertir a un infiel?" 



muertoviviente dijo:


> disculpe , humilde servidor solo conoce el castellano :



Y no muy bien, por lo visto:



Dicionario de la Real Academia Española dijo:


> *castellano, na.* (Del lat. Castellānus).
> (...)
> 4. m. *Lengua española*, *especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España*.
> 
> ...



Así que andino, ¿eh?


----------



## pecata minuta (22 Jun 2012)

Estoy larga en SAN, no sé si dejar posición abierta el finde... hay alguna sorpresita prevista???

Gap, mieeeeedo.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> va a hablar el maricón, a ver si por una vez deja de decir sandeces.



Pues que un bedel cierre la puerta no vaya a ser que se nos confunda...

rtve lo anuncia para las 15:45 en el 24h


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

sector bancos por encima de su resistencia , yo no apostaria a que quede por encima al cierre


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy larga en SAN, no sé si dejar posición abierta el finde... hay alguna sorpresita prevista???
> 
> Gap, mieeeeedo.



Toda esta golfada de rescatar a medias algo irrescatable va a da run día un buen susto con un velón rojo de 300 pipos.

Mientras tanto, disfruta del viaje y no olvides el SL.

Suerte


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Viernes tarde señores.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Buena música para pasar el rato :fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]sFffHBDJNVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

De Guindos desde Luxemburgo antes de Marianín desde Roma en el 24H


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Jun 2012)

Que bonitos se ven los toros desde la barrera. Me importa un wuebo lo que hagan los bancos hoy, aunque es curioso pero no acaban de despegar ni con el arreon que les van a meter. 

Me apunto a los guanistas del foro, quiero sangre pa la semana que viene.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Jun 2012)

Que boniiittaaaaa que es la vidaaaaa subiendo la colinaaaa!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Que boniiittaaaaa que es la vidaaaaa subiendo la colinaaaa!!!!!



se acabo la colina a despeñarse toca


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Que boniiittaaaaa que es la vidaaaaa subiendo la colinaaaa!!!!!



Impresionante lo que acabo de ver desde la trinchera:

[YOUTUBE]7Xb46k13GB8[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:

PD: Vaya, no se puede incrustar este espeluznante documento. ::


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

Impuesto sobre transacciones financieras on

Subida de IVA ni sí, ni no... sino todo lo contrario


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Se confirma la comparencia de cada viernes del Sr. Chinazo al cierre del mercado.

</no******>


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo la colina a despeñarse toca



pues yo no veo el precipicio ( aún..)


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

no van a poder con la resistencia 86,70 del sector bancos SX7E ::

perded toda esperanza :cook:


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Jun 2012)

A este ritmo se vá acercando el momento de meterle mano a gamesa.
Tengo orden de compra, medio cargador en 1,65


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> pues yo no veo el precipicio ( aún..)



es logico que no lo vea


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Cubrid la posiciones, toca la charleta de los chorizos.

Reacción impredecible.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> A este ritmo se vá acercando el momento de meterle mano a gamesa.
> Tengo orden de compra, medio cargador en 1,65



no es capaz de ver la avalancha de guano y quiere meterse en guanesa , le auguro mucho dolor :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Unas horas después que se anunciara que el nuevo primer ministro de Grecia, Antonis Samaras ha sido internado de urgencia por un desprendimiento de retina, se informa que el nuevo Ministro de Finanzas del país ha sido llevado al hospital por alguna clase de colapso

tecnologia del lado golpista :ouch:


----------



## monicagt (22 Jun 2012)

Nuestros bancos quebrados suben como la espuma.
La lógica siempre me ha dicho, que una persona en su sano juicio no invierte en una empresa quebrada y saqueada.
Claro, a veces se me olvida que esto no iba de lógica.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

De guanos: "de vez en cuando al señor junker hay que explicarles las cosas".

La madre que los parió.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y no muy bien, por lo visto:
> 
> Así que andino, ¿eh?



Por eso le he contestado que se ha descubierto el mismo como más español que el gazpacho. Un sudamericano jamás usa la palabra 'castellano' para referirse al idioma español, precisamente por el mismo significado que le da la R.A.E.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por eso le he contestado que se ha descubierto el mismo como más español que el gazpacho. Un sudamericano jamás usa la palabra 'castellano' para referirse al idioma español, precisamente por el mismo significado que le da la R.A.E.



ahi se equivoca totalmente por lo menos en PERU es raro decir que se habla español , siempre se dice CASTELLANO :rolleye:

el tema griego huele a atentado ienso:


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por eso le he contestado que se ha descubierto el mismo como más español que el gazpacho. Un sudamericano jamás usa la palabra 'castellano' para referirse al idioma español, precisamente por el mismo significado que le da la R.A.E.



Hace ya tiempo que le pillo expresiones mas de aquí que chiquito de la calzada.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que le pillo expresiones mas de aquí que chiquito de la calzada.



se a dao cuen ustec tambien no ? :

la verdad es que no tengo nacionalidad soy bildeberg pero no se lo diga a nadie :cook:


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi se equivoca totalmente por lo menos en PERU es raro decir que se habla español , siempre se dice CASTELLANO :rolleye:
> 
> el tema griego huele a atentado ienso:



Tomate otro Whiskas amiguete....

"Hola a todos los amantes de la buena música en *español* e inglés! Aquí *una peruana* en Madrid escuchando la radio online! soy joven pero no sé me gusta este género: apasionante. Aunque me gusta mucho TODOS los géneros de música : cumbia, rock, latin, urbano alternativo., chicha =). El Perú tiene de todo, solo que da estar orgullosisimos de ser Peruano. Saludos c= "


----------



## ddddd (22 Jun 2012)

Janus, ¿cómo ve actualmente FSLR?

Ayer me la jugué entrando con algunas pérdidas durante el día y hoy veo que vuela catapultada por noticias muy beneficiosas para la empresa.

Entré con bastante cargador y creo que puede tener un buen impluso alcista en las próximas semanas, aunque al ser una cotización tan volátil, no se, no se...

Muchas gracias por su esfuerzo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hace ya tiempo que le pillo expresiones mas de aquí que chiquito de la calzada.



Yo también pero podrían ser aprendidas. Personalmente conozco un montón de jerga específica peruana que prácticamente es una mezcla entre palabras que usaban hace mucho tiempo aquí pero ya casi nadie las dice, jerga de barrio o palabras del inglés adaptadas al español de una forma un tanto torpe


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

Monti se ha perdido y ha cortado su speech... que horror

A Mariano se le ve atacado...

Rajoy: "ha sido una reunión muy agradable"


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Jun 2012)

Vendidas mis últimas timofónicas. 200 eurillos más pa la buchaca. Me he quedado al 100% en liquidez. Ahora, a esperar bajadilla...o bajadón.

saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Hogo con el jato que no es lo que parece :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

estos inversoreh , creen que pueden con los niveles tumba del jran MV :rolleye:

86,70 sx7e tumba de los largos


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Jun 2012)

Rajoy pidiendo que le chiven... país!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

merkel dando cera a ejpain y a bocashosho :cook:

bravo canciller del raish :Aplauso:


----------



## casconet (22 Jun 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ve actualmente FSLR?
> 
> Ayer me la jugué entrando con algunas pérdidas durante el día y hoy veo que vuela catapultada por noticias muy beneficiosas para la empresa.
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo así: 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uicio-final-segundo-acto-120.html#post6584174

También voy cargadito, así que si llega a 20$ venderé una parte, el resto me las guardo por si le da por llegar a 30$

saludos


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Vayan buscando un broker en USA, los perroflauters atacan de nuevo:

Espaa y otros nueve pases del euro piden crear la tasa Tobin - Libre Mercado


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Vayan buscando un broker en USA, los perroflauters atacan de nuevo:
> 
> Espaa y otros nueve pases del euro piden crear la tasa Tobin - Libre Mercado



Tranqui, te pongo la lista de los Wishfulthinkistas y la de los que "se reservan la opinión"

Wishfulthinkistas
España, Austria, Bélgica, Portugal, Eslovenia, Grecia y Eslovaquia. 


No saben no contestan.
Alemania, Francia, Italia. 

Y en contra total Inglaterra.

Se vé medio claro el bloque ganador, no?


----------



## casconet (22 Jun 2012)

*Yo utilizo este*



Mulder dijo:


> Vayan buscando un broker en USA, los perroflauters atacan de nuevo:
> 
> Espaa y otros nueve pases del euro piden crear la tasa Tobin - Libre Mercado



Yo hace tiempo que utilizo este, y muy contento:
http://www.interactivebrokers.co.uk/en/general/about/about.php


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

El nuevo ministro de Finanzas griego, Vasilis Rapanos, de 65 años, ha sido hospitalizado por un desvanecimiento. "Se sintió mareado y luego se desmayó", han señalado fuentes del Banco Nacional de Grecia, del que es su presidente. Tenía previsto jurar su cargo hoy.


y al samaras se le desprende la retina , amos no me jodas , aqui pasa algo raro , tan raro como el señol molder :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tranqui, te pongo la lista de los Wishfulthinkistas y la de los que "se reservan la opinión"
> 
> Wishfulthinkistas
> España, Austria, Bélgica, Portugal, Eslovenia, Grecia y Eslovaquia.
> ...



Suecia también se niega porque ya aplicó una tasa tobin en los 90 con resultados totalmente catastróficos. Parece que nuestros súmamente ineptos políticos quieren repetir el resultado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

casconet dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que utilizo este, y muy contento:
> http://www.interactivebrokers.co.uk/en/general/about/about.php



Me lo estaba mirando. Los minis del ibex van a 0,90€, pero luego apunta que la orden mínima son 4,50€. ¿Cuánto vale realmente un mini?


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Vayan buscando un broker en USA, los perroflauters atacan de nuevo:
> 
> Espaa y otros nueve pases del euro piden crear la tasa Tobin - Libre Mercado





En Usa (según tengo oido) no sé, creo algo similar en los 60s ¿qué le paso a WS?


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

El culibex está siendo meneado exclusivamente en movimientos técnicos. Lo han subido hasta el inicio de la charleta y de ahí hacia abajo.

Sangre de gacela por todos lados.


----------



## onlycw (22 Jun 2012)

La mierdabanka española subiendo y el dax bajando. Nos hemos salido con la nuestra o pronto nos pondrá Merkel en nuestro sitio?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está siendo meneado exclusivamente en movimientos técnicos. Lo han subido hasta el inicio de la charleta y de ahí hacia abajo.
> 
> Sangre de gacela por todos lados.



es porque te estas desangrando :8:


----------



## Sipanha (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Suecia también se niega porque ya aplicó una tasa tobin en los 90 con resultados totalmente catastróficos. Parece que nuestros súmamente ineptos políticos quieren repetir el resultado.



No van a ningún lado... los Alemanes quieres convertirse en el Wall Street de la Europa continental, y ya les han echado para atrás una fusion con WS.

Una tasa tobin se cargaría la idea en favor de Londres.

Lo que va a pasar es que como Mariano lo repita una sola vez más, la colleja que le van a dar le va a arrancar la cabeza del cuerpo. ::


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es porque te estas desangrando :8:



Casi 500 lagartos han caido hoy 8:

De tanto visitar el hilo terminarás aprendiendo 8:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> En Usa (según tengo oido) no se creo algo similar en los 60s ¿qué le paso a WS?



Que yo sepa lo hicieron a finales de los años 40, el resultado en el gráfico es un lateral sin fuerza que duró varios años hasta que la quitaron y volvió la volatilidad de nuevo.

Si es que hay varios casos documentados y todos han acabado de la misma forma.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que yo sepa lo hicieron a finales de los años 40, el resultado en el gráfico es un lateral sin fuerza que duró varios años hasta que la quitaron y volvió la volatilidad de nuevo.
> 
> Si es que hay varios casos documentados y todos han acabado de la misma forma.



Comprad BMEs que se acaban ::


----------



## Durmiente (22 Jun 2012)

Tecnología por el lado.... de perfil


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Casi 500 lagartos han caido hoy 8:
> 
> De tanto visitar el hilo terminarás aprendiendo 8:



ya veo que sigue dedicandose a lo pequeñito :rolleye:

no le digo lo que servidor se levanta , pero ya casi a recuperado la parte de los horos que nos robaron y pronto lo que le corresponde a toda la familia 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

acabo de leer el hilo de la rueda de prensa de rajao.... tan demigrante ha sido?


----------



## Chotorunner (22 Jun 2012)

Pues yo, de donde vengo, veo dolor, mucho dolor...

Pero de los que han vendido puts de toda clase. Por ahí andan, aumentando garantías...)))


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya veo que sigue dedicandose a lo pequeñito :rolleye:
> 
> no le digo lo que servidor se levanta , pero ya casi a recuperado la parte de los horos que nos robaron y pronto lo que le corresponde a toda la familia 8:



Y me alegro por su parte. Esto está para ganar aurelios y no para tocar los cojones. ::


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> acabo de leer el hilo de la rueda de prensa de rajao.... tan demigrante ha sido?



Todavía tenía la boca llena. 8:

Ha sido lamentable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía tenía la boca llena. 8:
> 
> Ha sido lamentable.



Mire, cuando estaba el jose-mari con sus 

[YOUTUBE]C711JCUZD38[/YOUTUBE]

y demás, pensé: "joder, no podemos tener un presi peor"

Pero llegó 

[YOUTUBE]aB7mwQ-pK64[/YOUTUBE]

y ya si que dije: "no,no y no. Esto no puede ser. Más tonto no se puede ser"

Peeeeeeeeeero shegó

<iframe frameborder="0" width="480" height="365" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/embed/video/xrp2cu"></iframe><br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrp2cu_monti-dare-a-mercati-segnale-irreversibilita-euro-videodoc-a-roma-il-quadrilaterale-con-merkel-holla_news" target="_blank">Monti: dare a mercati segnale irreversibilit&agrave;...</a> <i>por <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/TMNews" target="_blank">TMNews</a></i>


apaga y vámonos


p.s. que lenguaje corporal dios santo. Parece decir "a ver si termina esto ya que me estoy haciendo pis", vergonzoso.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder, ¿cómo han quedado hoy los leoncillos?


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cómo han quedado hoy los leoncillos?



Las gacelas compradoras y los leoncios vendedores. 

Ojo que en el Stoxx el saldo de los leoncios es comprador, pero el volumen camuflado de los leoncios es vendedor, aunque el saldo leoncio normal ha sido algo superior al camuflado.

Es decir que si restamos el camuflado al normal nos queda un saldo leoncios ligeramente positivo, pero es sospechoso que conduzcan las ventas solo por el camuflado.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es capaz de ver la avalancha de guano y quiere meterse en guanesa , le auguro mucho dolor :rolleye:



En unos meses hablamos


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

El Popular .................. me caguen en su madre.


----------



## FranR (22 Jun 2012)

<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334443Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="116" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334443Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<br />
Gráfico a 30 minutos, alcista perforada en los primera media hora (con implicaciones bajistas). Luego se ha dedicado a marcar los niveles señalados en cuadros de color naranja. El último (dicho en blog y chat) 910 no ha aguantado, apoyando en la alcista y dejando la situación para resolver el lunes.<br />
<br />
En el intradía seguiremos "confiando" en los niveles, hoy de nuevo empieza en nivel inferior y los ha marcado todos, con sus respectivos stop and go. Calcada a jornada de ayer.<br />
<br />
<br />
Nos ha dejado a la altura de la vela del día 11, donde saltó la orden de venta de BBVA.<br />
<br />
Ahora la situación es complicada, me ha sacado del contado, pero no se ha aproximado a los mínimos esperados, para dar orden de compra nuevamente (entorno del 4.75-4.82).<br />
<br />
A tener en cuenta:<br />
<br />
1.Hemos superado los 6.840 superando una zona importante y con implicaciones alcistas.<br />
2. No ha aguantado los últimos máximos, y todos los indicadores IF marcando bajada. Implicaciones bajistas.<br />
3.Ha perforado la alcista y se ha apoyado en ella, implicaciones bajistas.<br />
<br />
<br />
Niveles para el lunes.<br />
<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334450Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="116" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334450Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<br />
Pequeños cambios en niveles. En vez de un canal principal tenemos un Pivot.<br />
<br />
Me voy a mojar a tope. Abrimos por debajo...jornada bajista, y ahí tenéis los niveles objetivo.<br />
<br />
Si supera con consistencia esa línea naranja, 7.044 tras el 6.950<br />
<br />
Suerte y buen fin de semana.<br />
<br />
<br />


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2012)

morningsingers en el 24h.....

buena, la chica de la camisa blanca parece sensata 

es sensata y burbujista. ¿Por que gente así está al frente de gobiernos? Y no porque sea burbuhijta::, habla bien, sensata, con conocimientos.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> <div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
> <a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334450Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="116" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/334450Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>



Hoyga, ¿no sería mejor pintar los niveles por abajo de verde (niveles donde ponerse largo) y los niveles de arriba de rojo (niveles donde ponerse corto)?


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Firts Solar está fuerte de cojones. La estoy siguiendo al minuto y está muy pepona. Se la nota con mucha claridad. Próxima parada en 18.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Atentos a SunPower, el sector solar se está poniendo pepón poco a poco.
Vendrá grandes "corridas" para lavar las posiciones y apear a los débiles.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Sacyr está peleando con la MM50 en timeframe diario. Ahí hay señal muy clara tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Veo el momento de entrar en FCC muy próximo. Está a punto de producirse la señal y habría camino libre hasta los 12 lo cual es un buen porcentaje de revalorización.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga, ¿no sería mejor pintar los niveles por abajo de verde (niveles donde ponerse largo) y los niveles de arriba de rojo (niveles donde ponerse corto)?



A mi lo que me vuelve loco es tener que estar traslando precios de contado a futuro.

OMG!!!! Parecen de Gibraltar! ::


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Vaya desplome del ProShares VIX Short Term. Hoy el 10% hacia abajo.
No hay miedo en USA, hay subida enfrente.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Las materias primas están jodidas. Así no podría durar mucho el rebote porque las empresas que se dedican eso, tiran mucho del carro. Ojo que es probable que se incorporen.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2012)

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance

Hoy nos llevamos las puertas...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2012)

Han metido la vida en el after usano...

Abran juego.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2012)

Gimme that, I know you like it!.

Buen meneo en la última media hora para dejar claro que no hay batalla fácil.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2012)

Jur , 

se lo han llevado hasta 1331

aun asi el salto de la reja (me gusta más que la trinchera y queda más étnico ) está cerca...


----------



## Cantor (23 Jun 2012)

Les dejo 3 días, el ibex ha subío y me encuentro casi 80 páginas!! este hilo ya no es lo que era ::

bueno, tengo entendido que va a ser entretenido 

y vamos a lo importante, sargento! me he perdido la salida de la trinchera?? cagontó... a ver si repaso el hilo en diagonal y me entero

si me han abandonado todos, bueno, pues tomo el relevo de sipanha y me pongo a pelar patatas para su regreso


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

A veces da vverguenza lo que hacemos los españoles. No tiene desperdicio.

Los errores de Rajoy que sitúan a España en el epicentro de la tormenta financiera - elEconomista.es

Cmo salvar a la banca del colapso en cmodos plazos - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A veces da vverguenza lo que hacemos los españoles. No tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Los errores de Rajoy que sitúan a España en el epicentro de la tormenta financiera - elEconomista.es
> 
> Cmo salvar a la banca del colapso en cmodos plazos - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com



Ayer en la rueda de prensa Rajoy tuvo que preguntar a un asesor (a micrófono abierto) si los fondos de rescate podían comprar deuda soberana para poder constestar a la periodista. No deberíamos esperar nada de este señor. Empezó su resumen diciendo que la reunión había sido "muy agradable" (sic) y acabó su pregunta con una espantada en directo y hablando de Roma y lo bonita que era. Verle sin saber qué hacer ni dónde meterse cuando intentaron hacer la foto de grupo fue la guinda del pastel.


----------



## Le Truhan (23 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ayer en la rueda de prensa Rajoy tuvo que preguntar a un asesor (a micrófono abierto) si los fondos de rescate podían comprar deuda soberana para poder constestar a la periodista. No deberíamos esperar nada de este señor. Empezó su resumen diciendo que la reunión había sido "muy agradable" (sic) y acabó su pregunta con una espantada en directo y hablando de Roma y lo bonita que era. Verle sin saber qué hacer ni dónde meterse cuando intentaron hacer la foto de grupo fue la guinda del pastel.



Anda pues las respuestas de los "inteligentes" Hollande y Merkel, Rajoy no es el único imbécil de la sala, la pregunta es quién no lo era!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Jun 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Anda pues las respuestas de los "inteligentes" Hollande y Merkel, Rajoy no es el único imbécil de la sala, la pregunta es quién no lo era!!!



Por no mencionar a Monti perdiendo el hilo de su presentación y humillando a un periodista local delante de sus "amiguitos".

100% de acuerdo


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A veces da verguenza lo que hacemos los españoles. No tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Los errores de Rajoy que sitúan a España en el epicentro de la tormenta financiera - elEconomista.es
> 
> Cmo salvar a la banca del colapso en cmodos plazos - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com



Gracias Janus. Lo leeré desde la playa 

Hablando de ridículos, os pregunto a todos los que estáis en finanzas y en especial a nuestro auditor Mr. Brightside en relación a la Auditoría de las necesidades de financiación de las entidades de crédito (también conocido como bujero sin fondo).

Si en una empresa mediana (200M€ facturación) el equipo de auditoría tarda un mes como mínimo en auditarla y además van a donde tienen que rascar porque conocen la sociedad.
¿Cómo es posible que esta gente de Oliver & Benji y Roland Garros sean capaces en un par de meses de auditar a todo el sistema financiero español, con empresas de un tamaño y una complejidad enorme?
¿Cómo han valorado las existencias de las entidades? Lease tocho y suelo.
¿Cómo han valorado todo el rollover, la deuda, la morosidad y el riesgo de los préstamos concedidos?
¿Cómo han valorado la viabilidad para hacer frente a los pagos presentes y futuros a sus acreedores?
¿Cómo han valorado el escenario macroeconómico español que no es otro que el de depresión?

Y mi última pregunta, ¿quién cojones se cree el trabajo que han realizado (si es que lo han realizado) y los números presentados?



Lo dicho, me voy de finde a la playa a celebrar la revetlla de Sant Joan, como si fuese la última por si es verdad que el mundo se acaba el 21 de diciembre como vaticinaron los mayas ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (23 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Janus. Lo leeré desde la playa
> 
> Hablando de ridículos, os pregunto a todos los que estáis en finanzas y en especial a nuestro auditor Mr. Brightside en relación a la Auditoría de las necesidades de financiación de las entidades de crédito (también conocido como bujero sin fondo).
> 
> ...



Todo es un teatro.

Parece que hay que explicaros las cosas 30 veces...


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por no mencionar a Monti perdiendo el hilo de su presentación y humillando a un periodista local delante de sus "amiguitos".
> 
> 100% de acuerdo



Monti es de los más listos por allí. De momento tiene el país más rígido de Europa en cuanto a legislación, tiene una deuda global enorme ......... y está consiguiendo que de ellos no se hable porque el debate se está centrando en España. Pero que no sufra, también habrá para él y de lo lindo.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Janus. Lo leeré desde la playa
> 
> Hablando de ridículos, os pregunto a todos los que estáis en finanzas y en especial a nuestro auditor Mr. Brightside en relación a la Auditoría de las necesidades de financiación de las entidades de crédito (también conocido como bujero sin fondo).
> 
> ...




Ha sido el típico trabajo de consultoría express en el que se paga un pastón para que unos tipos que trabajan como bestias han hecho un totum revolutum de información "dada" y lo han pintado en bonito con su sello en aras de prefijar un sello de independencia. That's all.

Y además en general se fijan reuniones clave días antes de la finalización del proyecto para poner el resultado en comun con el pagador para eliminar aquello que les pudiera doler mucho y hacer que lo presentado sea algo de consenso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha sido el típico trabajo de consultoría express en el que se paga un pastón para que unos tipos que trabajan como bestias han hecho un totum revolutum de información "dada" y lo han pintado en bonito con su sello en aras de prefijar un sello de independencia. That's all.
> 
> Y además en general se fijan reuniones clave días antes de la finalización del proyecto para poner el resultado en comun con el pagador para eliminar aquello que les pudiera doler mucho y hacer que lo presentado sea algo de consenso.



Entonces espero que cuando la verdad finalmente se sepa estos señores acaben igual que Arthur Andersen.


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Jun 2012)

El aspecto de BME vá mejorando en gráfico de 1 mes. Me planteo una entrada a medio cargador.

Objetivo: COBRAR DIVIDENDOS DE AQUÍ A MI JUBILACIÓN, me quedan casi 30!! años de curro ( si todo vá bien). No confío en la paguita de viejuno. Con BME la operativa es distinta a que con otros valores.

Llevo 3 paquetes comprados en los ultimos 6 meses.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

quien ha sido el que ha taggeado el hilo del baneo de burbubolsa?????????????

Sal y da la cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tecnologia del lado baneante

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Monti es de los más listos por allí. De momento tiene el país más rígido de Europa en cuanto a legislación, tiene una deuda global enorme ......... y está consiguiendo que de ellos no se hable porque el debate se está centrando en España. Pero que no sufra, también habrá para él y de lo lindo.



En la rueda se prensa se comportó como un sátrapa chocho... Espero que realmente saque toda esa astucia cuando le llegue el momento y rezo para que no sea "poniéndonos la pierna encima" para salir ellos antes, como ya ha amagado un par de veces.


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> quien ha sido el que ha taggeado el hilo del baneo de burbubolsa?????????????
> 
> Sal y da la cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]Rn9tnzZxny4[/YOUTUBE]

pero ponga el enlace al hilo, onvree!!! 

edito; esperando su vídeo con cierta persona enfadada QUE NOS PROMETIÓ (espero que capte lo de "prometió")


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entonces espero que cuando la verdad finalmente se sepa estos señores acaben igual que Arthur Andersen.



Imposible. Ya se han preocupado de dejar anotado y rubricado que el trabajo realizado está basado en la información facilitada por los bancos y el BdE (que será incorrecta porque ni ellos saben lo que tienen entre manos).
También han dejado escrito en sus trabajo que no tendrán ninguna responsabilidad sobre el resultado de las acciones que se adopten a partir de los trabajos realizados. Una especie de lucro cesante.


Oliver Wyman eran los que decían en el 2007 que Anglo era el mejor banco del mundo. Si no se les ha aplicado respondabilidad por aquello, tampoco ahora porque en definitva son un medio para que los castuzos puedan dotar a sus decisiones de un cierto sello de independencia. Esto es el establisment!.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Rn9tnzZxny4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> pero ponga el enlace al hilo, onvree!!!
> 
> edito; esperando su vídeo con cierta persona enfadada QUE NOS PROMETIÓ (espero que capte lo de "prometió")





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/319458-burbubolsa-recibe-baneo.html

[YOUTUBE]C711JCUZD38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2012)

No os perdáis del minuto 50 al 56

Economía Directa 20-06-2012 El Sur de Italia como metáfora de Europa en mp3 (21/06 a las 00:39:03) 01:02:47 1297321 - iVoox


----------



## atlanterra (23 Jun 2012)

El viernes cargué unas pocas Patriots a 1.22. Han cerrado con volumen y parece que puede haber un suelo en estos niveles.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2012)

Este país se merece lo peor, *y en esta ocasión va a tener lo que se merece* (unos por bobernar castuzamente y otros por votarlos).

Polinomia 23-06-2012 Oliver y Benji en mp3 (23/06 a las 13:34:22) 41:17 1301706 - iVoox


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El viernes cargué unas pocas Patriots a 1.22. Han cerrado con volumen y parece que puede haber un suelo en estos niveles.



Enorme riesgo que adquieres amigo. La empresa tiene una capitalización de 120 millones de dolares y está muy cerca de la bancarrota. Aunque técnicamente pudiera tener algún interés, esa situación de la empresa conlleva el riesgo de comerse un gap de apertura brutal.


----------



## davidautentico (23 Jun 2012)

Alguno de vosotros se encuentra en el problema de tener abierta una cuenta en un broker extranjero(Interactive Brokers,Oanda o el que sea), y no saber si tiene que declararla o no? Lo digo por la nueva Ley incoming...


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros se encuentra en el problema de tener abierta una cuenta en un broker extranjero(Interactive Brokers,Oanda o el que sea), y no saber si tiene que declararla o no? Lo digo por la nueva Ley incoming...



Tienes que declararla por lo que pudiera pasar. En definitiva, es dinero más allá de las fronteras fiscales.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros se encuentra en el problema de tener abierta una cuenta en un broker extranjero(Interactive Brokers,Oanda o el que sea), y no saber si tiene que declararla o no? Lo digo por la nueva Ley incoming...



En la noticia dice esto:



> El proyecto establece la obligación de comunicar las "cuentas, valores, títulos, rentas o bienes inmuebles" en el extranjero y si no han sido declaradas y son descubiertas por Hacienda no prescribirán y serán imputadas al ejercicio económico del año que se hayan descubierto.



Creo que cuando dice "valores" se referirá a contratos de valores, es decir a los brokers que tengas en el extranjero. No creo que tengas que ir a declarar al banco de España cada vez que compras o vendes coca-colas en un intradía, por ejemplo. Sería un cristo, aunque como decía el slogan "Con Rajoy es posible" ::.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

Vamos a echar una cuenta para que vean el timo que nos han metido.

Oliver Wyman ha cobrado 1M de euros por un trabajo de un mes.
Se trata de un trabajo basado en horas de consultores. No hay inversión en materiales.
Vamos a suponer que tienen un margen del 50% sobre facturación. Entonces el gasto ha sido de 500.000 euros en nómina, todo ello en un mes.

El trabajo ha sido exclusivamente de picoteo de números y transcripción a un powerpoint. Aun así vamos a suponer que el promedio de sueldo del equipo es de 8000 euros mensuales (incluyendo cotización e IRPF ....).

¿creen ustedes que han tenido un equipo full time de más de 60 personas?

Imposible, un equipo en formato stress de más de 20 personas es ingobernable, sobre todo en un mes de trabajo.

Si son 20 tíos (que mucho decir) a un sueldo promedio de 6000 euros mensuales (incluyendo cotizaciones .....) lo cual es ser tremendamente generoso .... sale un gasto real de 120.000 euros. Pónganle un gasto de estructura etc... del 100% (una burrada pero vamos en plan generosos) ..... hace que todo no supere el cuarto de millón en gasto real .............. Y HAN COBRADO 1.000.000.

Con dos cojones.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En la noticia dice esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que cuando dice "valores" se referirá a contratos de valores, es decir a los brokers que tengas en el extranjero. No creo que tengas que ir a declarar al banco de España cada vez que compras o vendes coca-colas en un intradía, por ejemplo. Sería un cristo, aunque como decía el slogan "Con Rajoy es posible" ::.



Creo que se refiere a la cuenta en la que depositas el dinero para poder operar .....


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a echar una cuenta para que vean el timo que nos han metido.
> 
> Oliver Wyman ha cobrado 1M de euros por un trabajo de un mes.
> Se trata de un trabajo basado en horas de consultores. No hay inversión en materiales.
> ...



Por menos de un margen del 60% real ni se despeinan.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que se refiere a la cuenta en la que depositas el dinero para poder operar .....



Sí, a eso me refería. Tendrás que declarar la cuenta de valores, donde tienes el dinero para operar. No las acciones, cada vez que compras o vendes un valor. Es que si cada vez que tu compras y vendes unas patriot, tienes que decírselo al banco de España, imagínate el lío que sería eso.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por menos de un margen del 60% real ni se despeinan.



Sobre facturado .... que no es lo mismo que sobre costes.

Otro tanto para Roland Berger.


.......... y lo que meterán por el camino los amigos de PWC y otros tres despachos para hacer la auditoría fina para después del verano.

Este país sigue viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades. Ahora los madrileños se quejan porque les han subido un tanto el billete del metro .... pero no de este estropicio. Vaya país.

Decir también que Oliver, Roland y demás han hecho lo que se espera de ellos ya que se les ha pagado. Nada que reprocharles entonces puesto que el cliente les reconoce explícitamente su trabajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



250k€ trabajo +750k€ mordida, que parece usted nuevo....

Urdangarin recibió 400.000 euros por informes de unas decenas de folios - Diario de Mallorca


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 250k€ trabajo +750k€ mordida, que parece usted nuevo....
> 
> Urdangarin recibió 400.000 euros por informes de unas decenas de folios - Diario de Mallorca



Pues yo no cobro esas cantidades y en muchos casos son trabajos para los mismos castuzos o adlateres de los mismos.


----------



## kemao2 (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 250k€ trabajo +750k€ mordida, que parece usted nuevo....
> 
> Urdangarin recibió 400.000 euros por informes de unas decenas de folios - Diario de Mallorca



*
Sumele otros 400.000 por no HACER NADA como consejero de TEF.*


Y lo peor de todo es que ¡¡¡¡sigue sin dimitir ni ser dimitido¡¡¡


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha sido el típico trabajo de consultoría express en el que se paga un pastón para que unos tipos que trabajan como bestias han hecho un totum revolutum de información "dada" y lo han pintado en bonito con su sello en aras de prefijar un sello de independencia. That's all.
> 
> Y además en general se fijan reuniones clave días antes de la finalización del proyecto para poner el resultado en comun con el pagador para eliminar aquello que les pudiera doler mucho y hacer que lo presentado sea algo de consenso.



Lo jodío es que son tan zafios... que prácticamente lo reconocieron los representantes del gobierno en la rueda de prensa. Supongo que no escandaliza a nadie, porque ya todos sabemos de que va el asunto y entendemos y aceptamos que sea así.


----------



## Clander (23 Jun 2012)

Y cuando la cuenta del broker es Omnibus, como es el caso del 100% de cualquier broker extranjero, como se hace?? Esa cuenta no esta a tu nombre, y por lo tanto no tienes un IBAN para declarar. Ni siquiera puedes declararla en el BDE, ya que el DD1 exige IBAN. Cuando preguntas en Hacienda dicen que no saben, que lo están estudiando...
Lo mismo para servicios de pagos online tipo Paypal (Luxemburgo), o tarjetas pre pago como Neteller que llevan una seudo cuenta asociada y residenciada en las Islas del Canal. Esto va a ser un descontrol de la de dios.
Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo no cobro esas cantidades y en muchos casos son trabajos para los mismos castuzos o adlateres de los mismos.




Es que usted será honrado, mala cosa. Eso, y que no usará unas de estas:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Jun 2012)

Reunión de pastores:

Merkel to meet France's Hollande on Wednesday


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

Video hackeado por el mossad...

[YOUTUBE]UuqxZlD0pp4[/YOUTUBE]

Captions on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2012)

ECI en las últimas.

Para disfrutar durante el partido he comprado unos caprichos por 19 euros y al pagar me han dado dos vales descuento de 100 euros cada uno para comprar un TV Samsung de 40' o más.

Ver para creer y lo más sorprendente es no que venderán ninguna porque son muchos más caras que en cualquier tienda online.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2012)

Piratón, reconozco que me he reído... pero... 

reconozco que ese video me "impresiona" un poco... creo que hubiera preferido y disfrutado más con el video de Hitler en el bunker...


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Video hackeado por el mossad...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UuqxZlD0pp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Captions on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



que me da algo

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Piratón, reconozco que me he reído... pero...
> 
> reconozco que ese video me "impresiona" un poco... creo que hubiera preferido y disfrutado más con el video de Hitler en el bunker...



Mire, cuando estaba haciendo el video tenía un sentimiento agridulce, ese chaval da mucha penica, la verdad sea dicha. Pero es que era el idóneo para representar el estado mental de nuestro primer baneado en el hilo(nunca hubo otro, verdad?). , que también me da lástima. Si hubiese usado el de Hitler, ¿con quien hablaría? ¿Con el mismo?, ¿con sus multinicks? oooooh wait 

Ale me pongo con la segunda parte....


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2012)

no me sea antipatriota y anime a la Roja ... después ya si eso, se pone con la tecnología


----------



## Sipanha (23 Jun 2012)

bankia 2 Credit Agricole 0 ::


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> bankia 2 Credit Agricole 0 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no me sea antipatriota y anime a la Roja ... después ya si eso, se pone con la tecnología



Me refería a la segunda parte del partido 8:
Lo de los videos le voy a dar un respiro, que este de 4 minutos ha sido un peñazo....

Ale a disfrutar de lo que queda de finde!


----------



## aksarben (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Video hackeado por el mossad...



:XX: Las luces de pollastre :XX: Este se va a quedar pegao :XX: Ay que me lol :XX:


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2012)

A las buenas noches!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Video hackeado por el mossad...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UuqxZlD0pp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Captions on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me he reido un montón, aunque lo he visto sin sonido porque:

1.- Estoy en el portatil con mi señora viendo la TV.

2.- El vídeo del niño alemán histérico ya lo he visto muchas veces.

No ha sido el mejor de todos pero a mi me ha gustado, además lo del niño alemán le pega muy bien al carácter reaccionario de borne, borne de batería.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Video hackeado por el mossad...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UuqxZlD0pp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Captions on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sr. PIRATA: ¡ES USTED GRANDE, MU JRANDE!

Qué suerte haber entrado a echar una mirada.
Me he hinchado a reir.
Me ha alegrado usted la noche.
Gracias, no tiene precio este montaje.


----------



## Sipanha (24 Jun 2012)

Piratón! Mi mujé se cree que estoy loco porque me rio solo. XD


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

Grecia agota la paciencia de los europeos - elEconomista.es

Los españolitos argumentando que Grecia debe salir del euro. Con dos cojones!, aún no saben que España está enfilada porque al igual que los griegos, no se puede pagar la deuda adquirida.


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Jun 2012)

El niño germano dá penita no??.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder, ya se que el video es mu largo y se hace algo pesao, es que me he puesto el listón muy alto ya


----------



## Lem (24 Jun 2012)

lo de la cárnica me ha hecho reír muchísimo.


----------



## Lem (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Grecia agota la paciencia de los europeos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Los españolitos argumentando que Grecia debe salir del euro. Con dos cojones!, aún no saben que España está enfilada porque al igual que los griegos, no se puede pagar la deuda adquirida.



:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mulder, ya se que el video es mu largo y se hace algo pesao, es que me he puesto el listón muy alto ya



muy bajo mas bien :rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy bajo mas bien :rolleye:



Va, venga, no se ponga celoso que cualquier día le dedican también un vídeo a ud.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy bajo mas bien :rolleye:



Lo que ocurre es que siente celos de que le hayan quitado protagonismo trollero, ¿quiere ustéc un video dedicado? Solo ha de pedirlo y le haré uno con cariño :X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Va, venga, no se ponga celoso que cualquier día le dedican también un vídeo a ud.









Cago en la má.... me hago viejo....)


----------



## Sipanha (24 Jun 2012)

Como bien dijo mr Janus, SPX500 tocó 1360 y se fue sobre los 132x.
 
Adjunto gráfico.

Ahora queda ver si ataca los 1375 o se vá por debajo de los 129x.

Viendo que todo el mundo sabe ya que no veremos pronto un QE3 sin un desplome previo y que la bolsa siempre hace lo contrario de lo que uno piensa, apuesto por una subida hasta los 1375 para provocar cierres de cortos y despues para abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que siente celos de que le hayan quitado protagonismo trollero, ¿quiere ustéc un video dedicado? Solo ha de pedirlo y le haré uno con cariño :X



y se lo agradezco como si ya lo hubiese hecho inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y se lo agradezco como si ya lo hubiese hecho inocho:



bah!, con lo tacaño que es usted con los thanks permítame que lo dude. Solamente, si jurase por el _onor _de los jrandes jatos jalapeños que me iba a dar un thanks, no ya por que lo hiciese, sino porque le agradase, le haría uno. :no:


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que siente celos de que le hayan quitado protagonismo trollero, ¿quiere ustéc un video dedicado? Solo ha de pedirlo y le haré uno con cariño :X



Es que el gatito es tímido, y no se atreve a pedir. Pero no pasa nada, ya se lo pido yo por él...


----------



## Cantor (24 Jun 2012)

puestos a pedir, pa la espera en la trinchera podría usted hacer uno con la escena esa de braveheart cuando el gibson (aka bertok) los mantiene parados sin avanzar cuando el ejército enemigo viene hacia ellos a caballo (no recuerdo si decía varias veces no o esperad o algo así) 

luego ganan, claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

maledetti!!!!!


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> maledetti!!!!!



peccatore!!!!

(ha empezao ustek) ::


----------



## Sipanha (24 Jun 2012)

Verano+caló=


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2012)

Monlovi:6624551 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > maledetti!!!!!
> ...



Testa di minchia. (Hala! ya me he pasado )


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Testa di minchia. (Hala! ya me he pasado )



[YOUTUBE]_jMoMVBU7iQ[/YOUTUBE] :´(


::


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Jun 2012)

Menudo reversal en el TASE...

TASE


----------



## Sipanha (24 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Menudo reversal en el TASE...
> 
> TASE



Lo dicho, van a por los cortos. Que destrozo han hecho.

Edito para recordar que Mulder ya ha avisado de la acumulación encubierta de los Leoncios... ahora ya sabemos porqué.


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Lo dicho, van a por los cortos. Que destrozo han hecho.



Eso y que les han chivado que "ha ganado" el militroncho en Egipto...


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2012)

Egipto va de cabeza a un guerra civil... los psedo-demócratas islamistas han encontrado la vía para alcanzar sus objetivos y están aplicándolos a todos los paises musulmanes. Empezaron por los objetivos más fáciles y poco a poco...


----------



## wetpiñata (24 Jun 2012)

El islamista Mohamed Morsi gana las elecciones presidenciales de Egipto


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

vaya masacre que han hecho en el TASE.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> vaya masacre que han hecho en el TASE.



Luego nos quejamos del Ibex...menudo chicharrazo


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Luego nos quejamos del Ibex...menudo chicharrazo



Algo andan buscando ...... en los últimos minutos y sin margen a pensar. Vamos a ver qué sucede con los futuros esta noche.


----------



## atlanterra (24 Jun 2012)

Joder con el TASE. 

Me estoy viendo venir una semana lateral con mucha volatilidad...


----------



## atman (24 Jun 2012)

Que cucos los de Pictet... alguien conocía su canal de Youtube?

PictetWM - YouTube


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algo andan buscando ...... en los últimos minutos y sin margen a pensar. Vamos a ver qué sucede con los futuros esta noche.



si menuda erección


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hamijos, si quieren hacer un video sobre jjj deben tener en cuenta su jerga propia:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Jun 2012)

0123456789


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo el momento de entrar en FCC muy próximo. Está a punto de producirse la señal y habría camino libre hasta los 12 lo cual es un buen porcentaje de revalorización.



Yo veo interesante el valor, pero el problema de FCC, es que sus clientes son las Administraciones publicas, y tendran mucho negocio pero el principal cliente no les paga. Aunque este año y el anterior han reducido su deuda,la veo demasiado ariesgado.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo veo interesante el valor, pero el problema de FCC, es que sus clientes son las Administraciones publicas, y tendran mucho negocio pero el principal cliente no les paga. Aunque este año y el anterior han reducido su deuda,la veo demasiado ariesgado.



Su CEO acaba de comentar que en el segundo semestre del 2013 ya estaremos con PIB positivo ::

No se debe meter el dinero donde no te fías.


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Su CEO acaba de comentar que en el segundo semestre del 2013 ya estaremos con PIB positivo ::
> 
> No se debe meter el dinero donde no te fías.



El Estado dudo que tenga PIB positivo por lo menos hasta el 2014. De todas formas las grandes obras publicas ya no seran posibles todo el dinero ira a pagar deudas, las infraestructuras no se podran mantener. FCC sigue contratas tipo recogida de basura que al paso que vamos pasaran a recoger la basura 1 vez cada 15 dias.

Además si dedican tanto dinero a pagar sus deudas el dividendo se quedará esquilmado.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2012)

Hablando de PIB...

Industria, construccin y servicios caen entre un 20% y un 60% desde 2008 - Libre Mercado

Yo creo que el PIB está más trampeado que una película de chinos, no me he creido nunca que con un 20%-25% de paro (oficial) el PIB solo baje un 1%, aparte de lo que dice el propio artículo.

Según Centeno el consumo de gasoil es lo que más suele seguir al PIB y tampoco cuadra en absoluto un dato con otro.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hablando de PIB...
> 
> Industria, construccin y servicios caen entre un 20% y un 60% desde 2008 - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Si no curra nadie, el PIB sólo bajaría al -4% ::

Semos lo más mejor.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo veo interesante el valor, pero el problema de FCC, es que sus clientes son las Administraciones publicas, y tendran mucho negocio pero el principal cliente no les paga. Aunque este año y el anterior han reducido su deuda,la veo demasiado ariesgado.



La clave va a estar en qué van a destinar la millonada que han cobrado en junio. Si en la presentación de resultados comunican que han bajado la deuda en 1.000 millones va a ser una noticia muy bien acogida por el mercado ya que es una empresa en la que principalmente se penaliza la deuda. Se la tienen que ir quitando como sea, y en ello están.

La dependencia con las administraciones públicas es alta pero no tanto como parece ya que en cuanto a obras patrias .... ya llevan mucho tiempo sin mojar mucho ahí. En Aqualia su cliente es el ciudadano. En donde sí tienen problema sería en el área de MedioAmbiente (las basuras). Pero ahí su problema no va a ser de cobro (ahora regularizan el pendiente) si no de caída de ingresos porque los contratos van a ir todos hacia abajo.

Tiene que meterse en el ámbito internacional porque es lo único que les puede ayudar a pasar el problema de ingresos en España. En el negocio del Cemento .... van muy jodidos. Pasarán muchos años hasta que logren tapar ese agujero .... o liquidarán por el camino.

Yo creo que va a llegar una temporada de desinversiones que pueden ser muy bien acogidas por el mercado si ese dinero se destina a disminuir la deuda.

FCC es y siempre ha sido un valor muy cíclico. No engaña (al igual que hizo en el anterior ciclo bajista), cuando sube lo hace en tendencia y cuando baja .... exactamente igual. Ahora está a puntito de superar una tendencia bajista en timeframe diario que puede provocar una subida notable. El cambio de tendencia secular de largo plazo, no se puede saber aún porque se necesita tiempo para que se genere la base y la inercia necesaria. Es posible que tarde mucho en verse porque, al menos yo lo pienso, tiene que venir una debacle en la bolsa para hacer los mínimos del ciclo actual. No me creo que sean los 6000 redondos (a los que habría que sumar unos 2600 pipos en dividendos) para comparar con el ciclo anterior. Si estamos en la mayor crisis (así es y España va a quedar para el arrastre por bastantes años), los mínimos tendrán que estar muy abajo. En cualquier caso vamos a hacer caso a lo que vamos viendo en el día a día porque el trabajo de adivino está muy mal remunerado en la bolsa. Pero no vamos a perder de vista el ciclo completo y el problema de España.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hablando de PIB...
> 
> Industria, construccin y servicios caen entre un 20% y un 60% desde 2008 - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Así es ilustre amigo. No hay que ser matemático ni científico (solo hay que ser observador y relacionar las ideas) para entender que hay trampa en los indicadores del Estado. Miren los precios de ahora y compárenlos con los de 2000. Intenten cuadrar esa subida con el IPC oficial. Ni de coña, se han dejado por el camino al menos un 80% siendo generosos.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si no curra nadie, el PIB sólo bajaría al -4% ::
> 
> Semos lo más mejor.



No lo has entendido bien, nuestra productividad sería del 100% :: :XX:


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2012)

Tambien en el PIB hay muchos que tienen paguita del paro, el smi, jubilados e invalidez. Y no me creo que esten en casa mirando el futbol y las novelas. Creo que mas bien existe un PIB oculto, que compensaria el la caida de PIB real. 

El estado quiere maquillar el PIB a toda costa porque si baja el PIB sube el diferencia de deuda PIB, con lo que Uropa se enfada. Porque los criterios de deuda van en función del porcentaje del PIB.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Tambien en el PIB hay muchos que tienen paguita del paro, el smi, jubilados e invalidez. Y no me creo que esten en casa mirando el futbol y las novelas. Creo que mas bien existe un PIB oculto, que compensaria el la caida de PIB real.
> 
> El estado quiere maquillar el PIB a toda costa porque si baja el PIB sube el diferencia de deuda PIB, con lo que Uropa se enfada. Porque los criterios de deuda van en función del porcentaje del PIB.



La mierda siempre saldrá a flote :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: por mucho que la escondan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No lo has entendido bien, nuestra productividad sería del 100% :: :XX:



Chapeau, Doctor. 
Apúntense un thanx en su activo, fecha valor del martes. 

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Tambien en el PIB hay muchos que tienen paguita del paro, el smi, jubilados e invalidez. Y no me creo que esten en casa mirando el futbol y las novelas. Creo que mas bien existe un PIB oculto, que compensaria el la caida de PIB real.
> 
> El estado quiere maquillar el PIB a toda costa porque si baja el PIB sube el diferencia de deuda PIB, con lo que Uropa se enfada. Porque los criterios de deuda van en función del porcentaje del PIB.



Otra cosa que a mi me llama bastante la atención es que somos uno de los países europeos con menos deuda pública a pesar de la fuerte estatalización que existe a todos los niveles. Todo está relacionado con el choriceo de la casta a los ciudadanos, si a la casta le conviniera que el PIB cayera fuertemente veríamos lo contrario pero con overshooting y exageración rampante.

A mi me encantaría que viniera la UE a supervisar las cuentas hasta el más mínimo detalle, incluso en los ayuntamientos, nos iban a caer hondonadas de ostiejas.


----------



## AKA45 (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que a mi me llama bastante la atención es que somos uno de los países europeos con menos deuda pública a pesar de la fuerte estatalización que existe a todos los niveles. Todo está relacionado con el choriceo de la casta a los ciudadanos, si a la casta le conviniera que el PIB cayera fuertemente veríamos lo contrario pero con overshooting y exageración rampante.
> 
> A mi me encantaría que viniera la UE a supervisar las cuentas hasta el más mínimo detalle, incluso en los ayuntamientos, nos iban a caer hondonadas de ostiejas.




Ostras, a ti y a todos. De todas formas sería para quedar igual, me temo.

El problema es que toda cuenta oficial está cogida por los pelos, y carga con chanchullos mínimo de hasta "segunda generación" (concesión que a su vez proviene de otra concesión).

Entonces hay que desentramar también la red chanchullar de primera generación, la de segunda, etc.

¿Al final qué quedaría, en realidad? ienso:

Así que no es problema de supervisión. Yo creo que los números son lo de menos. El problema es el montaje en sí, es decir, en esencia.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

AKA45 dijo:


> Ostras, a ti y a todos. De todas formas sería para quedar igual, me temo.
> 
> El problema es que toda cuenta oficial está cogida por los pelos, y carga con chanchullos mínimo de hasta "segunda generación" (concesión que a su vez proviene de otra concesión).
> 
> ...



Pues a mí no me gustaría porque son todos igual de mentirosos y castuzos. Dirían lo que les interesa y seguro que dista bastante de la realidad (por exceso o por debajo).

Me fío más de los ilustres auditores que opinan en este hilo.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

Mañana tendremos guano en cantidades industriales. Cuidado con el 6715 del culibex.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tendremos guano en cantidades industriales. Cuidado con el 6715 del culibex.



Vamos a ver qué traen los gordos que menean el cotarro. De momento, ojo también con los cortos ya que llevan unas semanas en las que los están machacando constantemente.

Las posiciones no aguantan en la misma tendencia más allá de unas horas.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

Coño viva España!!!!

Acabo de ver una bandera en el minuto 08:19 (ocho y diecinueve).

Tiesto-London-Victoria Park 2010.flv - YouTube

Donde haya fiesta, allí hay un español.


----------



## AKA45 (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues a mí no me gustaría porque son todos igual de mentirosos y castuzos. Dirían lo que les interesa y seguro que dista bastante de la realidad (por exceso o por debajo).
> 
> Me fío más de los ilustres auditores que opinan en este hilo.




Hombre, yo parto de la base de que como los castuzos españoles ninguno.


----------



## Sipanha (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Coño viva España!!!!
> 
> Donde haya fiesta, allí hay un español.



Jo Janus, has definido perfectamente al país en una sola frase. ::


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Coño viva España!!!!
> 
> Acabo de ver una bandera en el minuto 08:19 (ocho y diecinueve).
> 
> ...



Mariconazo, yo me he fijado más en la rubita que está delante del trapo españó. 8:


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

AKA45 dijo:


> Hombre, yo parto de la base de que como los castuzos españoles ninguno.



Bueno ............. el castuzo hace lo máximo que puede en cuanto a trile y hurto ............ independientemente de donde nace y pace.


----------



## Janus (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mariconazo, yo me he fijado más en la rubita que está delante del trapo españó. 8:



Fué en verano de hace unos cuantos años ya. ¿donde estabas tú en aquellas fechas?. La entrada costaba unos 90 pavos.


----------



## onlycw (24 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tendremos guano en cantidades industriales. Cuidado con el 6715 del culibex.



Expliquese maestro,mis cortos se lo agradecerán.


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que a mi me llama bastante la atención es que somos uno de los países europeos con menos deuda pública a pesar de la fuerte estatalización que existe a todos los niveles. Todo está relacionado con el choriceo de la casta a los ciudadanos, si a la casta le conviniera que el PIB cayera fuertemente veríamos lo contrario pero con overshooting y exageración rampante.
> 
> A mi me encantaría que viniera la UE a supervisar las cuentas hasta el más mínimo detalle, incluso en los ayuntamientos, nos iban a caer hondonadas de ostiejas.



Si vienen de afuera es para asegurarse el cobro. No os hagais la idea que tiraran a los castuzos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Solo faltaba, que no pudieraa decir si te gusta o no una empresa en un foro. Si alguien ha perdido como si ha ganado, es su dinero y ha hecho libremente lo que ha querido con el. Creo que eso lo sabemos todos. Como si yo digo "ojo, que Grecia le puede dar la sorpresa a Alemania". Espero que nadie venga pidiendo explicaciones si los merkels les meten 5 a los samarás...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Muchas gracias por el apoyo. Si veo alguna otra empresa que me guste lo dire. Y si alguien mas se anima a mirar las cuentas, mejor que mejor,seguro que ve alfun dato que se me haya podido pasar, 200 ojos ven mas que dos. Yo sigo cabezon con danone,gas natural,ebro,repsol,bme,henkel,ferrovial,bmw,vw y si al final amortizan deuda de una forma razonable tb con ibe.


----------



## carvil (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que a mi me llama bastante la atención es que somos uno de los países europeos con menos deuda pública a pesar de la fuerte estatalización que existe a todos los niveles. Todo está relacionado con el choriceo de la casta a los ciudadanos, si a la casta le conviniera que el PIB cayera fuertemente veríamos lo contrario pero con overshooting y exageración rampante.
> 
> A mi me encantaría que viniera la UE a supervisar las cuentas hasta el más mínimo detalle, incluso en los ayuntamientos, nos iban a caer hondonadas de ostiejas.




En Europa saben que las alfombras españolas tienen pelusos con piernas pero ahora no interesa hacer limpieza 




Salu2


----------



## FranR (24 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Otra cosa que a mi me llama bastante la atención es que somos uno de los países europeos con menos deuda pública a pesar de la fuerte estatalización que existe a todos los niveles. Todo está relacionado con el choriceo de la casta a los ciudadanos, si a la casta le conviniera que el PIB cayera fuertemente veríamos lo contrario pero con overshooting y exageración rampante.
> 
> A mi me encantaría que viniera la UE a supervisar las cuentas hasta el más mínimo detalle, incluso en los ayuntamientos, nos iban a caer hondonadas de ostiejas.



Teniendo en cuenta que no se contabiliza la deuda de las empresas públicas, pues claro que no es alta. Fíjese la proliferación de entes públicos, fundaciones, empresas participadas donde endeudarse sin que Uropa se entere.

Ya verá que risa cuando metan mano de verdad, se puede duplicar la deuda de algunas autonosuyas sin mucho escarbar.

Yo me se de una que solo en sueldecitos se funde 1.000 al año....


Ah..se me olvidaba. Otra forma es personal autónomo que facturan a cargo de los fondos de la UE, como proyectos y en realidad se están convirtiendo en personal de la admón. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que no se contabiliza la deuda de las empresas públicas, pues claro que no es alta. Fíjese la proliferación de entes públicos, fundaciones, empresas participadas donde endeudarse sin que Uropa se entere.
> 
> Ya verá que risa cuando metan mano de verdad, se puede duplicar la deuda de algunas autonosuyas sin mucho escarbar.
> 
> ...



¿cuál ? Andalucía ...


----------



## FranR (24 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿cuál ? Andalucía ...



Edito: Solo la empresa de la que hablo son unos 175 millones de euros. A la comunidad que se refiere, en total dobla esa cifra contando los 45.000 empleados de la administración paralela.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que no se contabiliza la deuda de las empresas públicas, pues claro que no es alta. Fíjese la proliferación de entes públicos, fundaciones, empresas participadas donde endeudarse sin que Uropa se entere.
> 
> Ya verá que risa cuando metan mano de verdad, se puede duplicar la deuda de algunas autonosuyas sin mucho escarbar.
> 
> ...



Uy si existiese voluntad es facilisimo. Solo tienes que tener unos eurillos sueltos ir al registro mercantil y sacar cuentas a diestro y siniestro. Hasta hay empresas que te vinculan por un modico precio al rm de forma directa por internet. Y ojo TODAS las empresas pasan por alli, hasta las que la casta quiere esconder ....incluso hasta se pueden hacer busquedas por nombre y apellido


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Uy si existiese voluntad es facilisimo. Solo tienes que tener unos eurillos sueltos ir al *registro mercantil* y sacar cuentas a diestro y siniestro. Hasta hay empresas que te vinculan por un modico precio al rm de forma directa por internet. Y ojo TODAS las empresas pasan por alli, hasta de la casta ....incluso hasta se pueden hacer busquedas por nombre y apellido



Tendría que asegurarlo, pero creo que sus cuentas se anexan a las de la comunidad y el control se hace a posteriori por la propia comunidad


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que no se contabiliza la deuda de las empresas públicas, pues claro que no es alta. Fíjese la proliferación de entes públicos, fundaciones, empresas participadas donde endeudarse sin que Uropa se entere.
> 
> Ya verá que risa cuando metan mano de verdad, se puede duplicar la deuda de algunas autonosuyas sin mucho escarbar.
> 
> ...



Es que la mierda no reside en las administraciones en sí, sino en todo aquello que escapa al control y que si llegaran los alemanes, no se enterarían de nada. Ahí es donde huele a podrido. Por ejemplo, como tu dices, en las empresas públicas. Y también en las contratas, hamijo, no se olvide las contratas y la externalización de servicios.

El otro día me contaron el caso de una función que llevaban 2 funcionarios, y que de repente, pasó a ser hecha por una contrata, utilizando, para el trabajo que hacían esos 2 funcionarios, a nada más y nada menos que 5 personas. Evidentemente, el dueño de esa empresa no era un cualquiera. Y los empleados contratados eran familia del dueño. Creo que me explico ::.

Y por supuesto, los 2 funcionarios siguen cobrando, ahora por no hacer nada, porque les han quitado el trabajo que estaban haciendo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tendría que asegurarlo, pero creo que sus cuentas se anexan a las de la comunidad y el control se hace a posteriori por la propia comunidad. :S



Cualquier empresa pasa por el rm. A no ser que crees una sociedad que no sea mercantil. Hay que estar muy loco para crear una empresa personalista (por un tema de limitacion de responsabilidades ). Hasta yo que no soy abogado lo se. Todo sea probarlo, nunca me ha dado por sacar las cuentas de "fomento a la tortilla española sa", aunque ya me esta picando el gusanillo


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cualquier empresa pasa por el rm. A no ser que no crees una sociedad que no sea mercantil. Hay que estar muy loco para crear una empresa personalista (por un tema de limitacion de responsabilidades ). Hasta yo que no soy abogado lo se. Todo sea probarlo, nunca me ha dado por sacar las cuentas de "fomento a la tortilla española sa", aunque ya me esta picando el gusanillo



¿Una agencia, un consorcio o una fundación pasan por el registro mercantil? ¿estás seguro?


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tendría que asegurarlo, pero creo que sus cuentas se anexan a las de la comunidad y el control se hace a posteriori por la propia comunidad



http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/haci...if_presup/presupuesto2012/cuadros/cuadro6.pdf


Transferencias y subvenciones, es lo que recibe la administración paralela.


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cualquier empresa pasa por el rm. A no ser que crees una sociedad que no sea mercantil. Hay que estar muy loco para crear una empresa personalista (por un tema de limitacion de responsabilidades ). Hasta yo que no soy abogado lo se. Todo sea probarlo, nunca me ha dado por sacar las cuentas de "fomento a la tortilla española sa", aunque ya me esta picando el gusanillo



Hasta donde tengo hablado con un A11 de la Jungla, están inscritas en el R.M. pero las cuentas se presentan consolidadas con las de la comunidad.


Aquí tiene un ejemplo.

Pto Gral Andalucia Para Egmasa 2010 Programas-e-54


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Una agencia, un consorcio o una fundación pasan por el registro mercantil? ¿estás seguro?



Nunca me ha dado por buscarlas.Cualquier empresa mercantil esta obligada por ley a presentar de forma puntual sus cuentas al rm. Y si no es mercantil existen utros medios para rastrear sus cuentas.Es imposible hacer desaparecer el dinero y las deudas.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hasta donde tengo hablado con un A11 de la Jungla, están inscritas en el R.M. pero las cuentas se presentan consolidadas con las de la comunidad.
> 
> 
> Aquí tiene un ejemplo.
> ...




http://www.axesor.es/Informes-Empresas/2652200/ALIANZA_BEFESA_EGMASA_SL.html

Soy un aficcionado y desde un movil les he encontrado. Imaginese lo que serian capaces de hacer desde europa con una mesa y un ordenador como el de pollastre junto con una cuenta premiun de acceso al rm.


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alianza Befesa Egmasa sl, HUELVA - Informe comercial, mercantil, financiero y de riesgo
> 
> Soy un aficcionado y desde un movil les he encontrado. Imaginese lo que serian capaces de hacer desde europa con una mesa y un ordenador como el de pollastre junto con una cuenta premiun de acceso al rm.



Eso no es, hablamos de Empresa de Gestión Medio Ambiental S.A. (Egmasa)


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/haci...izacion/rendicion/cuenta2009/sociedades_d.htm

y solo he ojeado por encima. Son sa y sl, esta gente no es tonta, han limitado las perdidas exclusivamente al patrimonio de la empresa, asi que estan en el rm. Otra cosa es que cada empresa decida llevar sus cuentas de forma individualizada al rm o sea la propia junta quien las presente (eso es hilar muy fino). Asi que es usted andaluz??


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso no es, hablamos de Empresa de Gestión Medio Ambiental S.A. (Egmasa)



¿Esta?:

Empresa de Gestion Medioambiental S.a., SEVILLA - Informe comercial, mercantil, financiero y de riesgo


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso no es, hablamos de Empresa de Gestión Medio Ambiental S.A. (Egmasa)



puse solo la abrevuatura. Hasta ni eso respetan.

http://empresas.gedesco.es/informes...sf_e/EMPRESA_DE_GESTION_MEDIOAMBIENTAL_SA.asp

Aqui la tienes. Estan en el rm de sevilla


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuenta General 2009 - Sociedades Mercantiles con Participación Mayoritaria Directa - Consejería de Hacienda y Administración Pública
> 
> y solo he ojeado por encima. Son sa y sl, esta gente no es tonta, han limitado las perdidas exclusivamente al patrimonio de la empresa, asi que estan en el rm. Otra cosa es que cada empresa decida llevar sus cuentas de forma individualizada al rm o sea la propia junta quien las presente (eso es hilar muy fino). Asi que *es usted andaluz*??



De nacimiento. 
Esa última que ha buscado si es.

Recuerde que detrás de esto tenemos uno de los mejores servicios jurídicos de España. Los letrados se los subastan los mejores despachos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De nacimiento.
> Esa última que ha buscado si es.
> 
> Recuerde que detrás de esto tenemos uno de los mejores servicios jurídicos de España. Los letrados se los subastan los mejores despachos.



La patria por bandera es nuestra gran delatadora  Otra cosa no habra pero abogados en este pais como setas oiga. A mi me parece que tenemos muy buenos registros, solo hay que tener voluntad de usarlos y visto lo visto creo que esa voluntad no existe. Fijese lo poco que he tardado en buscar esa y otras empresas publicas, imaginase lo que seria capaz de hacer un profesional con varias mesas de cristal y una cuenta premium)


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy está todo el mundo durmiendo 

En el Stoxx hemos abierto con gap a la baja y tengo como niveles relevantes el 2171 (donde está ahora mismo) y el 2186.

Si pasa el primer nivel hacia abajo podría llegar facilmente a 2161 donde hay piedra pero también a 2156. En caso de rebote al alza parece probable alcanzar el 2231.

edito: se ha comido el 2171 con patatas hacia abajo y es que hoy veo mucho volumen vendedor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy está todo el mundo durmiendo
> 
> ...



Que vá sr. Mulder, lo que pasa es que los del sur estamos aplatanaos del calor que hace y pocas ganas hay de postear....

Por cierto, ¿alguno ha escuchado a la alcaldesa de Alicante decir [sobre las hogueras esas] "esperemos que se haya quemado todo lo malo..." y no ha pensado "hija***** falta que te tires tu y todos los castuzos"?


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que vá sr. Mulder, lo que pasa es que los del sur estamos aplatanaos del calor que hace y pocas ganas hay de postear....
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguno ha escuchado a la alcaldesa de Alicante decir [sobre las hogueras esas] "esperemos que se haya quemado todo lo malo..." y no ha pensado "hija***** falta que te tires tu y todos los castuzos"?



Totalmente de acuerdo en lo referente a les fogueres de Sant Joan.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

Guanos dias...y eso espero, o deseo, guanos dias hasta el viernes. Luego ya veremos si vuelvo a entrar con to lo gordo.


----------



## Le Truhan (25 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en lo referente a les fogueres de Sant Joan.



Pues si es una pena que todos los del PP y toda la izquierda nauseabunda PSOE,IU,PNV, etc no se hayan quemado en las hogueras.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy está todo el mundo durmiendo
> 
> ...



.
Incluso los que estamos despiertos aún estamos durmiendo.

Yo no veo entrada clara en el EuroStoxx ahora mismo. 

Hasta los 2.140 podría bajar sin cambiar mucho el escenario, pero no veo claro meter un corto. Y por arriba tampoco veo fácil llegar tan alto como dices, así que tampoco veo claro meter un largo.

A seguir durmiendo ... digo, a trabajar ... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Pues si es una pena que todos los del PP y toda la izquierda nauseabunda PSOE,IU,PNV, etc no se hayan quemado en las hogueras.









[YOUTUBE]rJE_Sc1Wags[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias 

cortos en eurodolar ya en positivo :baba:


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Incluso los que estamos despiertos aún estamos durmiendo.
> 
> Yo no veo entrada clara en el EuroStoxx ahora mismo.
> ...



Ya se han fusilado todos mis niveles por abajo, lo más lejano que tengo ahora como nivel relevante es el....2058! :8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Jun 2012)

.
De momento FranR va acertando (que raro :Aplauso: ), abre por debajo del Pivot y con pinta bajista:












> Niveles para el lunes.
> 
> 
> Pequeños cambios en niveles. En vez de un canal principal tenemos un Pivot.
> ...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jun 2012)

Guanos dias,

por curiosidad, a que creen que se deben las bajadas, si tuvieramos que buscar una excusa al circo este? ¿a el crecimiento de la tensión en oriente medio (siria, egipto, ..) ?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya se han fusilado todos mis niveles por abajo, lo más lejano que tengo ahora como nivel relevante es el....2058! :8:



.
YO voy a esperar a ver como llega a los 2.14x (si es que llega). 

Si los pierde con claridad si que le meto un corto, porque se puede ir bastante abajo, no sé si esos 90 puntos a tu relevante, pero si 40 fácil.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO voy a esperar a ver como llega a los 2.14x (si es que llega).
> 
> Si los pierde con claridad si que le meto un corto, porque se puede ir bastante abajo, no sé si esos 90 puntos a tu relevante, pero si 40 fácil.



espere , ustec espere


----------



## AssGaper (25 Jun 2012)

Venga hoy otro circo de dia jajaja. La anécdota: la prima de riesgo baja a 484 y la bolsa se desploma.


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jun 2012)

Saludos.

En el SPX 500:

Pivot: 1331
Resisténcias: 1338 y 1344
Soportes: 1325 y 1318

Niveles interesántes:
Por arriba 1335, 1348
Por abajo: 1313, 1300

Ya estamos directamente enfilando el segundo soporte.

Cuidado no nos comamos un reversal como el del TASE ayer, que debió de dejar el parqué lleno de trader ensartaos como brochetas.

EDIT: Recalculado pivot, soporte y resisténcias.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Despues de las vacaciones al fin recupero mi ordenador.

Os presento dos graficos a mi estilo :rolleye: 

Los ingresos de 2003 y 2004 no se si serán correctos ,en esos años se utilizaba otra normativa contables a la cual soy ajeno. La cuenta de perdidas y ganancias parecía una anotación casi de andar por casa con el debe y haber.




Al margen del pico de la burbuja yo veo una tendencia bien clara


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Venga hoy otro circo de dia jajaja. La anécdota: la prima de riesgo baja a 484 y la bolsa se desploma.



no es un circo , esta to controladito , la borsa hace lo que tie que hacer


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> por curiosidad, a que creen que se deben las bajadas, si tuvieramos que buscar una excusa al circo este? ¿a el crecimiento de la tensión en oriente medio (siria, egipto, ..) ?



Causas del Ibex:
- Tendecia general bajista.
- Aún así, el Ibex a subido más un 15% desde el 5950 hasta el 6950...toca corregir
- El el caso de los bancos la subida supera el 20%...toca corregir
- En 59xx hay una fuerte resistencia, que coindice con el máximo del lunes post rescate financiero.
- Sobre todo hemos pasado unos dias de muchas pajas alcistas broteverdias.
- España es un pais en quiebra

Aparte:
- Agotamientos alcistas en todas la bolsas del mundo.
- Sintomas graves de desaceleración mundial:Alemania, China, Usa.

¿Algo más?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Causas del Ibex:
> - Tendecia general bajista.
> - Aún así, el Ibex a subido más un 15% desde el 5950 hasta el 6950...toca corregir
> - El el caso de los bancos la subida supera el 20%...toca corregir
> ...



Sí, bueno, esta claro que sí. Pero todo eso aplicaba también la semana pasada y subimos...:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

como siempre la clave esta en el sector bancos sx7e y su todopoderosa resistencia , lo han intentado superar pero un nivel tumba no puede ser derrotado :rolleye:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (25 Jun 2012)

Estamos en epoca de apareamiento del mejillon, y este año, de forma inusual, solo hay mejillones macho, no aparecen las hembras. Los mercados han tomado nota y se desploman.




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> por curiosidad, a que creen que se deben las bajadas, si tuvieramos que buscar una excusa al circo este? ¿a el crecimiento de la tensión en oriente medio (siria, egipto, ..) ?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Sí, bueno, esta claro que sí. Pero todo eso aplicaba también la semana pasada y subimos...:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



subimos porque estamos formando una figura de vuelta alcista , luego dicen que la borsa es impredecible


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Estamos en epoca de apareamiento del mejillon, y este año, de forma inusual, solo hay mejillones macho, no aparecen las hembras. Los mercados han tomado nota y se desploman.



Ese es el razonamiento que esperaba !!!  Ahora ya lo veo todo claro. Me voy al Mencabrona a comprar mejillones en escabeche ya mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ese es el razonamiento que esperaba !!!  Ahora ya lo veo todo claro. Me voy al Mencabrona a comprar mejillones en escabeche ya mismo.



no olvide el matarratas , ingrediente principal para un gin tonic de calidad :rolleye:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no olvide el matarratas , ingrediente principal para un gin tonic de calidad :rolleye:



No ven el momento de derivar la conversación al tema estrella del hilo...:fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Por cierto ¿Alguien tiene cuenta con ibanesto?
Las condiciones del broker son mejores que en ing y bankinter

Valores


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Lo que me he podido reir con Gomaespuma

Asistente en línea. Asistentes Virtuales

Estos de banesto son unos cachondos...poner el de liquidez y el de productos derivados :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jun 2012)

Han visto uds. la sesion de ayer del TASE?? pues al lorito con lo que hacen hoy que les pueden hacer un hijo de madera en un plis.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Han visto uds. la sesion de ayer del TASE?? pues al lorito con lo que hacen hoy que les pueden hacer un hijo de madera en un plis.



Ya estan en ello, ha sido pasar las 10:00 y arreando parriba (dax-usa).


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO voy a esperar a ver como llega a los 2.14x (si es que llega).
> 
> Si los pierde con claridad si que le meto un corto, porque se puede ir bastante abajo, no sé si esos 90 puntos a tu relevante, pero si 40 fácil.



.
Pues ha tocado 2.145. A ver ahora. Para cortos no parece ...


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> subimos porque estamos formando una figura de vuelta alcista , luego dicen que la borsa es impredecible



Lo ves alcista a mp?? Lo digo para seguir acumulando indices


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

Momento: "Cuidado que te hago un hombre"


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo ves alcista a mp?? Lo digo para seguir acumulando indices



lo que baja tie que subir , no piramide , espere a la zona 5000-5300 y entre con to lo gordo


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto ¿Alguien tiene cuenta con ibanesto?
> Las condiciones del broker son mejores que en ing y bankinter
> 
> Valores



a mi en citibank me cobran .15% y un minimo de 4.5 euros. pero tienes que negociar 75.000.
yo demostré que el año pasado negocie mucho mas en conjunto, aunque fueran operaciones pequeñas (individuales) y me han puesto estas condiciones.... no sé si son buenas, pero mejores que las que tenía (.5% por operacion....)


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi en citibank me cobran .15% y un minimo de 4.5 euros. pero tienes que negociar 75.000.
> yo demostré que el año pasado negocie mucho mas en conjunto, aunque fueran operaciones pequeñas (individuales) y me han puesto estas condiciones.... no sé si son buenas, pero mejores que las que tenía (.5% por operacion....)



Son buenas condiciones.Pero ya has tenido que demostrar unos limites en tu operativa para poder negociar. En Ibanesto las condiciones vienen de serie, da igual que utilices 1000 que 100000 eu.Lo que no se es si cobraran comision de custodia


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues ha tocado 2.145. A ver ahora. Para cortos no parece ...



Tras saltarse todos los niveles de principio de la mañana han aparecido dos relevantes en 48 y 43, el 48 parece estar aguantando pero el volumen sigue muy vendedor, aunque desde un rato apenas se mueve. Creo que podría llegar al 43 en un rato y posiblemente rebote ahí.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que baja tie que subir , no piramide , espere a la zona 5000-5300 y entre con to lo gordo



Metere un poco mas. Dejare lo gordo para mas adelante. Mi problema es que al menos yo soy incapaz de comprar en el punto minimo. De momento tengo el ibex a 6810 y el eurostoxx a 2160


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras saltarse todos los niveles de principio de la mañana han aparecido dos relevantes en 48 y 43, el 48 parece estar aguantando pero el volumen sigue muy vendedor, aunque desde un rato apenas se mueve. Creo que podría llegar al 43 en un rato y posiblemente rebote ahí.



que el gacelerio busque niveles de rebote es bueno


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que el gacelerio busque niveles de rebote es bueno



Siyalodeciayo!

Pero no veo rebote, veo más volumen vendedor todavía que antes.


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tendremos guano en cantidades industriales. Cuidado con el 6715 del culibex.



Os lo dije, ahí estamos en los 6715 ::

Enhorabuena a los cortos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Tras saltarse todos los niveles de principio de la mañana han aparecido dos relevantes en 48 y 43, el 48 parece estar aguantando pero el volumen sigue muy vendedor, aunque desde un rato apenas se mueve. Creo que podría llegar al 43 en un rato y posiblemente rebote ahí.



.
AHÍ está el partido, en los 2.14x.

Yo sigo apostando por resolución al alza. Esta zona permite un stop razonable, con r/r interesante. Si sale mal ya vuelvo luego a por el owned. ::


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AHÍ está el partido, en los 2.14x.
> 
> Yo sigo apostando por resolución al alza. Esta zona permite un stop razonable, con r/r interesante. Si sale mal ya vuelvo luego a por el owned. ::



Tenemos por ahí alguna de esas líneas técnicas, que se están rompiendo, junto con zonas de negociación bastante feas.

Los niveles inferiores aumentan su probabilidad y el guaneo puede ser de consideración, algunas cifras marcan a los 65xx


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

tengan temor gacelillas , la tecnologia esta del lado bajista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Bueno, diatriba brrrrrrrrrrrrutal

Me han ofreido, por la patilla, dos entradas para las semis y la final de la urocopa....

Cosa fare?????????

Ci andiamo a vedere il calcio?


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, diatriba brrrrrrrrrrrrutal
> 
> Me han ofreido, por la patilla, dos entradas para las semis y la final de la urocopa....
> 
> ...



Yo las revendería, se les puede sacar una pasta.

edito: como decía antes, nos caemos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo las revendería, se les puede sacar una pasta.



¿se las tomo al familiar que me las ofrece y las revendo? No quedaría muy bien en la famiglia, ¿no cree?

*MZMM * combo *Marditoh ejpeculadoh*


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿se las tomo al familiar que me las ofrece y las revendo? No quedaría muy bien en la famiglia, ¿no cree?
> 
> *MZMM * combo *Marditoh ejpeculadoh*



Me pareció haber leido que te las habían regalado, es lo que tiene tener un ojo en el foro y otro en el mercado.


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿se las tomo al familiar que me las ofrece y las revendo? No quedaría muy bien en la famiglia, ¿no cree?
> 
> *MZMM * combo *Marditoh ejpeculadoh*




Y como van a saber si ha ido a la final o al casino de Torrelodones...venda hombre venda.::


----------



## aksarben (25 Jun 2012)

Venda, que las BME no se compran solas xD


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

no venda , mantengalas en su poder , hay jrandes probabilidades de revalorizacion


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

Siguiente nivel visitado, y parada de cortesía.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
vosotros que usariais 
-libcurl
-sockets(estoy muy verde)
los datos son un string y creo que el problema está en no sé avanzar posiciones en un string (utilizo libcurl)

alguien podría ponerme un ejemplo de como avanzar un string


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

vender las entradas = ponerse corto en semifinales y final jajajajaa

vendo ahora a precio oro, se zumban a españa y recompro la de la final a precio pvta para vendérsela a un alemán!!! :XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
> vosotros que usariais
> -libcurl
> -sockets(estoy muy verde)
> ...



Yo siempre usé libcurl creo que te resultará más sencillo, aunque yo programo desde python. Con lo de avanzar un string no se a que te refieres exactamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
> vosotros que usariais
> -libcurl
> -sockets(estoy muy verde)
> ...



El problema está aquí...


```
for minute=1 to [B]1[/B]
read
end for
```
En el resto no le puedo halludar, lo siento.


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vender las entradas = ponerse corto en semifinales y final jajajajaa
> 
> vendo ahora a precio oro, se zumban a españa y recompro la de la final a precio pvta para vendérsela a un alemán!!! :XX:




Creía que el colmo lo había visto con este anuncio, pero no deja de sorprenderme :8:


----------



## gamba (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
> vosotros que usariais
> -libcurl
> -sockets(estoy muy verde)
> ...



Si no tienes mucha experiencia programando yo me iria a Python, hay bindings de Curl y es mucho mas intuitivo, parece que programes en pseudo-codigo

EDIT: Veo que Mulder se me ha adelantado y dijo lo mismo que yo, great minds...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El problema está aquí...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



eso no creo que sea c++ más bien parece octave
::


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Si no tienes mucha experiencia programando yo me iria a Python, hay bindings de Curl y es mucho mas intuitivo, parece que programes en pseudo-codigo
> 
> EDIT: Veo que Mulder se me ha adelantado y dijo lo mismo que yo, great minds...





Mulder dijo:


> Yo siempre usé libcurl creo que te resultará más sencillo, aunque yo programo desde python. Con lo de avanzar un string no se a que te refieres exactamente.



ok una pagina o tutorial de python ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> eso no creo que sea c++ más bien parece octave
> ::



yo es que ya no se que programo....::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

como le gusta a la gacelada perder el tiempo con las programacione 

el tema de la inversion se hace con la computadora mas potente de todas


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como le gusta a la gacelada perder el tiempo con las programacione
> 
> el tema de la inversion se hace con la computadora mas potente de todas



Su humilda, por tanto su conosimiento = a su serebro.

Es ustec mu grande.


----------



## onlycw (25 Jun 2012)

Moody’s dar hoy un golpe histrico a la banca espaola,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## tarrito (25 Jun 2012)

JJJ, le he encontrado una Jran Jata Jalapeña, le interesa?

[YOUTUBE]FY8AULe_2Co[/YOUTUBE]

se la ve umirde y con conosimiento :cook:


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Jun 2012)

Bueno hoy ya acaban las caídas? O nos plantamos en un mítico -5% a la apertura usana?


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno hoy ya acaban las caídas? O nos plantamos en un mítico -5% a la apertura usana?



Parece que "el bajar no se va a acabar"

Edito: menos Bankia, *"nuevo faro de occidente"*.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

mientras la gacelada pierde el tiempo programando y buscando explicaciones rebuscadas que justifiquen el guano :rolleye:

el jran MV esta tranquilito porque tiene el conocimiento y sabe que la clave esta en el sector bancos SX7E , pero aunque cansinamente humilde servidor lo sigue recordando , cansinamente la gacelada exije una explicacion sofisticada :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

ahi lo teneis mis bienamados , solo es un pullback y ahora viene el guano de calidad 

estos son los niveles que de verdad importan , los demas graficos bonitos en escala milisegundo son tonterias :rolleye:

para ganar platita debeis buscar el conocimiento , con el programaran sus cerebritos y entonces podran encontrar los niveles TUMBA :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jun 2012)

Buenas Moodys recortadoras,

hoy se oficializa lo que siempre se supo, que si tienen puesta la nota de España un escalo por encima del bono basura, todo lo demas, se convierte en bono basura, la banca incluida.

No preocuparse, hay mas de 10 empresas del stoxx50 que son bono basura. Pero servira para arrearle al tontibex.


----------



## tarrito (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ... entonces podran encontrar los niveles TUMBA :cook:



se refiere a estos niveles :

[YOUTUBE]lsdwBHm8pGc[/YOUTUBE]

PD: le encuentro jembra y no deja 1 thx!? :no:


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mientras la gacelada pierde el tiempo programando y buscando explicaciones rebuscadas que justifiquen el guano :rolleye:
> 
> el jran MV esta tranquilito porque tiene el conocimiento y sabe que la clave esta en el sector bancos SX7E , pero aunque cansinamente humilde servidor lo sigue recordando , cansinamente la gacelada exije una explicacion sofisticada :ouch:



Muy bien gatito, ahora cómase su brekkies excel como premio :X


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder han empezado a distribuir de nuevo o estoy equivocado


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

El místico nivel tumba... querrás decir...
MNT
¿Dónde está ese nivel?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> El místico nivel tumba... querrás decir...
> MNT
> ¿Dónde está ese nivel?



no hay nada mistico , todo es por TECNICO :rolleye:


----------



## roygbiv (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ok una pagina o tutorial de python ::



El oficial: The Python Tutorial &mdash; Python v2.7.3 documentation
Y, para cualquier duda, pregunte sin miedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

poco movimiento en el foro , parece que el personal esta largo :rolleye:

a los largos les digo , tengan temor , el ojete frescor se acabo


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco movimiento en el foro , parece que el personal esta largo :rolleye:
> 
> a los largos les digo , tengan temor , el ojete frescor se acabo



¿Entonces que es?.... ¿ojete añejor?


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> El oficial: The Python Tutorial &mdash; Python v2.7.3 documentation
> Y, para cualquier duda, pregunte sin miedo.



muchas gracias


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Como chispea en usa...


----------



## davidautentico (25 Jun 2012)

La peña no hizo caso a Bertok.. y ahora les estarán dando para el pelo. Yo lo vuelvo a repetir, miren las bolsas de los paises rescatados, no hay plan distinto para nosotros... me temos.. ojalá me equivoque


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> La peña no hizo caso a Bertok.. y ahora les estarán dando para el pelo. Yo lo vuelvo a repetir, miren las bolsas de los paises rescatados, no hay plan distinto para nosotros... me temos.. ojalá me equivoque



bertok solo se guio por el nivel tumba del jran MV , es tocarlo y guanear


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

6654.-6594


----------



## davidautentico (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok solo se guio por el nivel tumba del jran MV , es tocarlo y guanear



Por supuesto dónde manda el humilde Jran Jato no manda marinero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

no tengo gigabytes para tantos quotes del jjj :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

A este ritmo dentro de poco volveremos ha comprar lo que vendimos el jueves pasado ¿Que no? Lo que pasa es que va un poco rápido y se puede pasar de frenada.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

Joder, que forma de guanear...en un día han hecho el trabajo de toda la semana. Que tios.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

el largamente esperado HCH gringo se acerca , el grafico lo profetiza :baba:

pronto llegara el guano final


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 6654.-6594










Otro que cae :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (25 Jun 2012)

6666... buen número... ienso:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Un dato curioso sobre BME.

En 2003 de los 229,4 millones de ventas que declararon a beneficios fueron 75 millones.En 2011 de los 316 millones declarados como ingresos 155 millones han terminado en beneficios. No solo han conseguido en menos de 10 años incrementar sus ventas sino que ademas el % que termina en beneficios ha ido incrementándose paulatinamente.

En el 2003 este % fue del 32'95% , actualmente esta en el 49,07& y en el pico mas alto de la burbuja en 2007 llego al 53'37%




Siendo conservador, voy a utilizar el mismo % de margen (beneficios/ingresos) del 2003, es decir el 32,95%, en cuyo caso en 2011 obtendríamos 104 millones de beneficio o lo que es lo mismo 1,24 euros de bpa (Este beneficio no es el real de hecho en 2011 ganaron 155 millones y el bpa fue 1'86) Simplemente es una especie de test extres para saber la franja de bpa mas baja que podría ofrecer bme....Para quien este dentro


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder han empezado a distribuir de nuevo o estoy equivocado



Han empezado por la mañana, no han parado de distribuir durante todo el día, cuando la cotización se ha parado ha sido porque no entraba más volumen vendedor, no por compras.


----------



## Seren (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo teneis mis bienamados , solo es un pullback y ahora viene el guano de calidad
> 
> estos son los niveles que de verdad importan , los demas graficos bonitos en escala milisegundo son tonterias :rolleye:
> 
> para ganar platita debeis buscar el conocimiento , con el programaran sus cerebritos y entonces podran encontrar los niveles TUMBA :cook:



Hay un gráfico muy parecido, el del euro-dolar, pero mas adelantado a los acontecimientos, con el mismo pullback hasta 1,27 y ya la semana pasada marcando un velón rojo hasta 1,25 presagiando lo de hoy. El soportazo de 1,20 será quien guíe nuestro destino.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

Otro día más para el olvido de nuestro Culibex en este nuestro país quebrado.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Hay un gráfico muy parecido, el del euro-dolar, pero mas adelantado a los acontecimientos, con el mismo pullback hasta 1,27 y ya la semana pasada marcando un velón rojo hasta 1,25 presagiando lo de hoy. El soportazo de 1,20 será quien guíe nuestro destino.



el eurodolar lo que hizo es rebotar hasta el 38,2% de fibonazi , ahora lo mas probable es que se produzca la segunda pata bajista que seria similar a la primera :baba:

el objetivo son los 1,17 aprox por donde pasa la parte baja del lateral bajista  edito queria decir canal bajista :fiufiu:

no descartar una tercera pezuña :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Otro día más para el olvido de nuestro Culibex en este nuestro país quebrado.



alegria coño , que tambien se gana platita con el guaneo :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojalá no te arrepientas.
> 
> Yo vista la situación, de un posible rebote, las habría aguantado. O al menos pornerle STOP LOSS un poco más abajo y ver si esto sigue tirando...:



Pués al final no me arrepiento.



mataresfacil dijo:


> He vendido, mis San a 5,06, ganancias de 200 leuros, riduculo si comparamos el riesgo con lo ganado.
> 
> Otra vez sera, espero el peponazo del siglo en lo que queda de sesion, y mañana al infinito.



¿Vé usted como al final más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

Que el culibex caiga un 3,58% no es guaneo, es un maldito desplome en toda regla. Quizás no nos sorprendemos demasiado porque estamos acostumbrados a estas fluctuaciones de auténtico chiste.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pués al final no me arrepiento.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Vé usted como al final más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando?



Enhorabuena compañero!

Da gustito cuando ocurre esto, a que sí!!o


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que el culibex caiga un 3,58% no es guaneo, es un maldito desplome en toda regla. Quizás no nos sorprendemos demasiado porque estamos acostumbrados a estas fluctuaciones de auténtico chiste.



totalmente en desacuerdo , mire algunos graficos del sp500 , dax y el mismo ibex .

esto es borsa si no le gusta entonces no invierta su platita


----------



## Arminio_borrado (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
> vosotros que usariais
> -libcurl
> -sockets(estoy muy verde)
> ...



Usaría un planificador, que lanzara el proceso de captura de datos de manera automática cada 60 segundos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Enhorabuena compañero!
> 
> Da gustito cuando ocurre esto, a que sí!!o



Se me ocurre una onomatopeya: Fap, Fap, Fap, Fap...

Con perdón.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> totalmente en desacuerdo , mire algunos graficos del sp500 , dax y el mismo ibex .
> 
> esto es borsa si no le gusta entonces no invierta su platita



Por supuesto que no me gusta, mi error es que ya la he invertido y tendré que aguantarme. Pero el nivel de especulación de la bolsa, para mi humilde opinión, es excesivo. Estamos igual de quebrados que ayer, estar variaciones diarias me parecen excesivas. Para arriba o para abajo.


----------



## AssGaper (25 Jun 2012)

Ya ves que alegria hoy jajaja, -250€ de reward para mi recto.
Hoy que dia mas malo he tenido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por supuesto que no me gusta, mi error es que ya la he invertido y tendré que aguantarme. Pero el nivel de especulación de la bolsa, para mi humilde opinión, es excesivo. Estamos igual de quebrados que ayer, estar variaciones diarias me parecen excesivas. Para arriba o para abajo.



la borsa es asin , renta variable le dicen :fiufiu: 

coloque un stop loss , lo de aguantar solo le traera minusvalias


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empresa/INTESA-SANPAOLO


Que ha pasado aqui??


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

no hay piedad para los largos :cook:


----------



## Felix (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la borsa es asin , renta variable le dicen :fiufiu:
> 
> coloque un stop loss , lo de aguantar solo le traera minusvalias



Se le saltan a uno las lagrimas de ver todo lo que ha aprendido usted aqui. Todavia me acuerdo cuando era usted un muertitoviviente con la carne sin podrir apenas y soltaba perlas de este pelo:


muertoviviente dijo:


> me huelo alguna trampa y yo voy a pelo no me hable de stops :no:
> 
> muertoviviente desconectara completamente para volver renovado



No sea tacaño y suelte algun Thanks a los que le halludaron a alcanzar la umilda.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Se le saltan a uno las lagrimas de ver todo lo que ha aprendido usted aqui. Todavia me acuerdo cuando era usted un muertitoviviente con la carne sin podrir apenas y soltaba perlas de este pelo:
> 
> No sea tacaño y suelte algun Thanks a los que le halludaron a alcanzar la umilda.



si hubiese hecho caso a los que " saben " de borsa seguiria perdiendo plata , en general los inversoreh son borregos , les dicen que la borsa funciona de una manera pero al final es al reves , solo que el personal sigue creyendo y les sacan la pasta con la misma tactica una y otra ves :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Quiero ver que hacen los usanos al cierre europedo..

El salto de la reja más cerca que nunca...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2012)

bueno voy a apiadarme de ujtedeh mis bienamados , porque se ve que no tienen la suficiente capacidad :

mi vision de los mercados es la siguiente :

estamos formando figuras de vuelta bajista en los indices mas alcistas , concretamente en el sp500 veo un HCH gigantesco , veo sufrimiento para el 2013 el verdadero año de la crisis :rolleye:

olvidense de la FED , ahora avioneta esta contra las cuerdas , acorralado por la inflacion que ya enseña la patita .

si les pilla el toro entonces seran mas huevones que el chavo del ocho :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2012)

solo espero que mis TR suban o se mantengan hoy como están. me han pillado bien ya que las compre el otro dia.
mañana junta a ver si dicen algo interesante.... sigo manteniendolas hasta los 35


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hubiese hecho caso a los que " saben " de borsa seguiria perdiendo plata , en general los inversoreh son borregos , les dicen que la borsa funciona de una manera pero al final es al reves , solo que el personal sigue creyendo y les sacan la pasta con la misma tactica una y otra ves :rolleye:



No he entendido una puta mierda, explique plis.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

Bueno pero eta caída era esperada no?

Quizá no tan intensa en un sólo día... pero mira que no se ha ido advirtiendo días seguidos en el foro que podía pasar...

Los objetivos, por ahora, parece que se situan más abajo... no sé qué hay de novedoso...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

SAN y TEF casi un -5%...

Seguro que dentro de unos días les veremos subir en algún momento un +4% o similar.

Que semejantes valores tengan tanta fluctuación me parece de chiste.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Grecia: la bolsa de Atenas ha cerrado hoy con una caída del 6,8% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> SAN y TEF casi un -5%...
> 
> Seguro que dentro de unos días les veremos subir en algún momento un +4% o similar.
> 
> Que semejantes valores tengan tanta fluctuación me parece de chiste.



Si a esas cosas le unimos que tenemos la prima de riesgo en 517, pues el panorama es de lo más alentador...


----------



## Se vende (25 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Grecia: la bolsa de Atenas ha cerrado hoy con una caída del 6,8% - elEconomista.es



Lo mejor es la explicación que da invertia:
La Bolsa de Atenas cerró hoy con un desplome de casi el 7 % *atribuible a la incertidumbre causada por la enfermedad del nuevo primer ministro, Andonis Samarás, y de su designado ministro de Finanzas, Vasilios Rápanos*, que no podrán asistir a la crucial cumbre europea de Bruselas esta semana. El índice general ATHEX del parqué ateniense cayó un 6,84% y el sectorial bancario un 14,63 % respecto al cierre del viernes, cuando la victoria conservadora en las elecciones del 17 de junio encadenó una semana de subidas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (25 Jun 2012)

esta caida es la tipica gran caida dentro de las fases cortoplacistas alcistas oiga usted


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Se vende dijo:


> Lo mejor es la explicación que da invertia:
> La Bolsa de Atenas cerró hoy con un desplome de casi el 7 % *atribuible a la incertidumbre causada por la enfermedad del nuevo primer ministro, Andonis Samarás, y de su designado ministro de Finanzas, Vasilios Rápanos*, que no podrán asistir a la crucial cumbre europea de Bruselas esta semana. El índice general ATHEX del parqué ateniense cayó un 6,84% y el sectorial bancario un 14,63 % respecto al cierre del viernes, cuando la victoria conservadora en las elecciones del 17 de junio encadenó una semana de subidas.



TE CAGAS ::


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Preparense para el siguiente desplome, tuut, tuut.

edito: parece que han abortado la operación, se ve que ha coincidido con el momento de la subasta del contado, por eso parecía que se estaba abriendo el abismo aunque eso aun no lo descarto del todo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

Se vende dijo:


> Lo mejor es la explicación que da invertia:
> La Bolsa de Atenas cerró hoy con un desplome de casi el 7 % *atribuible a la incertidumbre causada por la enfermedad del nuevo primer ministro, Andonis Samarás, y de su designado ministro de Finanzas, Vasilios Rápanos*, que no podrán asistir a la crucial cumbre europea de Bruselas esta semana. El índice general ATHEX del parqué ateniense cayó un 6,84% y el sectorial bancario un 14,63 % respecto al cierre del viernes, cuando la victoria conservadora en las elecciones del 17 de junio encadenó una semana de subidas.



Patética y surrealista explicación.

Pero con el cachondeo que es la bolsa ya ni me extrañaría que un índice nacional bajase de verdad (o la bajasen, mejor dicho) un 7% porque un mindundi cualquiera se pone malo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Preparense para el siguiente desplome, tuut, tuut.



cuente, cuente. Necesito información para decidir si me pongo corto en el ibex o en entradas eurocopa.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuente, cuente. Necesito información para decidir si me pongo corto en el ibex o en entradas eurocopa.



He editado el post, aunque sigo pensando que mejor se pone Ud. corto en entradas para la eurocopa :XX:

Es que a mi no me gusta el fumbol, aunque los partidos de la selección española si que los sigo por la TV, pero es la única excepción futbolera que hago, del resto no veo nada de nada, ni siquiera sigo los marcadores.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2012)

Culibex *-3,67%*


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Preparense para el siguiente desplome, tuut, tuut.
> 
> edito: parece que han abortado la operación, se ve que ha coincidido con el momento de la subasta del contado, por eso parecía que se estaba abriendo el abismo aunque eso aun no lo descarto del todo.



Infórmenos de cómo se presenta la cosa cuanto tenga pinta de estabilizarse, please.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Jun 2012)

Ponerse corto en entradas para la eurocopa tiene que estar bien....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> He editado el post, aunque sigo pensando que mejor se pone Ud. corto en entradas para la eurocopa :XX:
> 
> Es que a mi no me gusta el fumbol, aunque los partidos de la selección española si que los sigo por la TV, pero es la única excepción futbolera que hago, del resto no veo nada de nada, ni siquiera sigo los marcadores.



amos a ver como se lo explico Dr. Mulder....

This is not only football








(esta es muy sutíl)




































Vamos España


----------



## The Hellion (25 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Patética y surrealista explicación.
> 
> Pero con el cachondeo que es la bolsa ya ni me extrañaría que un índice nacional bajase de verdad (o la bajasen, mejor dicho) un 7% porque un mindundi cualquiera se pone malo.



Definitivamente, o es usted Roberto Centeno en persona, o Centeneitor le ha hackeado la cuenta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

joder en el hilo tenemos a centeneitor y a cárpatos :o


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

Se vende dijo:


> Lo mejor es la explicación que da invertia:
> La Bolsa de Atenas cerró hoy con un desplome de casi el 7 % *atribuible a la incertidumbre causada por la enfermedad del nuevo primer ministro, Andonis Samarás, y de su designado ministro de Finanzas, Vasilios Rápanos*, que no podrán asistir a la crucial cumbre europea de Bruselas esta semana. El índice general ATHEX del parqué ateniense cayó un 6,84% y el sectorial bancario un 14,63 % respecto al cierre del viernes, cuando la victoria conservadora en las elecciones del 17 de junio encadenó una semana de subidas.



es la inflación y la no devalución monetaria *o Chipre*

Chipre pide el rescate a la UE,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Dimisión inminente del ministro de Finanzas griego, según fuentes oficiales (Reuters) - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dimisión inminente del ministro de Finanzas griego, según fuentes oficiales (Reuters) - elEconomista.es



Que se habrá encontrao este hombre escondio bajo la alfombra.::


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Que se habrá encontrao este hombre escondio bajo la alfombra.::



La alfombra tienen pinta que hace tiempo ya la vendieron...


----------



## Mr. Sm... b.me a d. (b4) (25 Jun 2012)

¿Os puedo preguntar algo?

¿Cómo veis a Inditex? ¿Mañana se descalabra o se mantendrá como la niña bonita del Ibex 35, sin bajadas muy importantes?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

Guanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazo !!!!


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jun 2012)

SPX 500 tiene resisténcia en 1313 y soporte en 1306. 
Ahora está en 1311 (c).
Como siga bajando nos vamos a los 1300 pelaos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

Con la venia....


----------



## Sipanha (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con la venia....



P. A. T. O Guaaaannnnooooooo!::


----------



## vyk (25 Jun 2012)

Ufff...veremos como afecta mañana la rebaja masiva al cierre de la banca española. Pero bueno, nunca se sabe...igual mañana acabamos en verde. Cosas más raras se han visto.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Jun 2012)

Buenas....
Paso a saludar, estoy desconectada por completo pero no les olvido
Sigo con obras, he salido de una trinchera y estoy metida en otra peor.
Aqui los visillos son de plastico verde, y no hay tortilla de patatas, asi que cuidensa que todo puede empeorar
Lo de los ministros griegos es tremendo.... Eso les pasa por seguir con viejunos, prueba mas que clara de que se necesita una renovacion de generacion
Quiero hombres de 40 no jubilatas reenganchados

Plusvis y suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas....
> Paso a saludar, estoy desconectada por completo pero no les olvido
> Sigo con obras, he salido de una trinchera y estoy metida en otra peor.
> Aqui los visillos son de plastico verde,* y no hay tortilla de patatas*, asi que cuidensa que todo puede empeorar
> ...


----------



## MateAmargo (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco movimiento en el foro , parece que el personal esta largo.
> 
> A los largos les digo , tengan temor , el ojete frescor se acabo



:XX:
Y mas diez


----------



## burbublase (25 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guanaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazo !!!!



Y que Vd lo diga, vaya guanaaaaazo, salida de la trinchera desde la semana pasada para intentar sacarle algo al mdax y tecdax, todo bien preparado, ligeras plusvis, y hoy me han pillado pero bien bien bien, con aliento en la nuca.

Gracias a scalpies a ultima hora he conseguido salvar la casi toda la bolsa y parte de la honra.

Algunos lo llamarian mal karma, otros tecnologia en el lado que no es el tuyo.

bueno, manana sera otro dia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jun 2012)

Menudo dia de subidon, al menos en mi monitor invertido del ibex. Que poderio, parecia un v8 biturbo de la casa alemana por excelencia.

A que hora es la cumbre del viernes? volatilidad?

MV eres un JRANDE del tlading, y me aventuro a decir que es usted alguien que ha salido en bloomberg hace bien poco hablando sobre el euro, verdad?

El señor Bertok, en la trinchera con su balon wilson esta comenzando a perder la cabeza, por dios que alguien le acompañe.

El sr.P se ha fugado, yo lo sabia, me acuerdo que me pidio el libro de "El DIONI obra y milagros de un ladron de guante blanco".


----------



## burbublase (25 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Menudo dia de subidon, al menos en mi monitor invertido del ibex. Que poderio, parecia un v8 biturbo de la casa alemana por excelencia.
> 
> A que hora es la cumbre del viernes? volatilidad?
> 
> ...



Aproveche ahora, antes de que se las quiten de las manos, que las BMW estan un 30% mas baratas que hace 2 meses


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok solo se guio por el nivel tumba del jran MV , es tocarlo y guanear


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2012)

dónde estas pollastre muestrate


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> La peña no hizo caso a Bertok.. y ahora les estarán dando para el pelo. Yo lo vuelvo a repetir, miren las bolsas de los paises rescatados, no hay plan distinto para nosotros... me temos.. ojalá me equivoque



Yo mismo no tenido webox de aguantar toda la caida. Me he salido con +112 pipos y tengo ahora una mala hostia que no veas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Jun 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Aproveche ahora, antes de que se las quiten de las manos, que las BMW estan un 30% mas baratas que hace 2 meses



Y mas baratas que estaran, hombre a 24 igual no, pero a 50 esta semana seguro, y con un poco de suerte en 43 dentro de poco.

Yo aqui me jincharia a vender:






Y esto pal pirata, que ya sabemos que sus maratonianas jornadas de running, un dia dicen que llego hasta el pomo de la puerta desde el salon, lo tuvieron que llevar al hospital de un sincope que le dio. Pues le diremos que se monte en bici:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2012)

Este viernes toca renovación de cortos. En la última renovación del 15 de junio hubo un cambio de tendencia.

Concretamente el bbva paso de declarar un 0'61% a 0'282%




*Curiosamente en iberdrola se han saltado 3 renovaciones en la serie (No es muy normal)


*

Votin regresa!!!!! que llega la gran lucha contra los cortos, no se que estarán tramando pero a ojo de buen cubero muy limpio no parece que sea


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> dónde estas pollastre muestrate




Ando de asuntos familiares durante esta semana, así que poco trading... digamos que se ha requerido mi presencia, y el asunto es inexcusable.

No obstante, tomo buena nota de las jrandes quotes del JJJ, que en estas últimas 48 horas, ha tenido más creatividad que en los dos últimos meses juntos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

ha saltado el stop loss de la semifinal de la eurocopa
seguimos largos con la final


----------



## burbublase (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ha saltado el stop loss de la semifinal de la eurocopa
> seguimos largos con la final



Para la visita (con la copa) a los politicos, pongase corto, no vaya a ser que a alguno se le vaya la lengua

Veo que se pierden las viejas costumbres (y yo me quejaba de guaneo ufff)

MTS 11,37	-4,58%	-0,55
TEF 9,68	-4,61%	-0,47
IBE 3,46	-4,68%	-0,17
SAN4,78	-4,71%	-0,24
TL53,57	-5,25%	-0,20
BBVA5,07	-5,47%	-0,29
BKT2,60	-5,52%	-0,15
REP11,50	-6,12%	-0,75
GAM1,39	-6,19%	-0,09
MAP 1,58	-6,39%	-0,11
SVO1,35	-7,17%	-0,10
ABG 10,00	-8,11%	-0,88


----------



## maestro bebedor (25 Jun 2012)

Es la leche, si no veis cuchillos oxidados, y ríos de sangre, no os inmutáis , días con caídas del 2% era imposible leer todos los mensajes, y hoy como quien mira pasar una mosca, que necesitáis que pase para que peteis el servidor??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> Es la leche, si no veis cuchillos oxidados, y ríos de sangre, no os inmutáis , días con caídas del 2% era imposible leer todos los mensajes, y hoy como quien mira pasar una mosca, que necesitáis que pase para que peteis el servidor??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Parece que Karlos se gasta los aurelios en nuevos servidores ::

Cuando venga la debacle, el foro dejará de existir. Disfrutémoslo mientras exista.


----------



## mutiko (25 Jun 2012)

parece que hemos tenido guano. ..

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2012)

pssshhh... un retrace técnico, sólo eso es lo que está ocurriendo. A qué velocidad quieran hacerlo, pues hombre, es prácticamente irrelevante.

Si se perforase el doble suelo con volumen, pues seguramente sería merecedor de cienes y cienes de mensajes.... pero en tanto llega tan glorioso día, esto no nos impresiona demasiado, la verdad. 





maestro bebedor dijo:


> Es la leche, si no veis cuchillos oxidados, y ríos de sangre, no os inmutáis , días con caídas del 2% era imposible leer todos los mensajes, y hoy como quien mira pasar una mosca, que necesitáis que pase para que peteis el servidor??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Macaco (25 Jun 2012)

Sr. Bertok, ¿No nos hace ningún update del abanico bertokiano?
Se echa en falta.
Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> pssshhh... un retrace técnico, sólo eso es lo que está ocurriendo. A qué velocidad quieran hacerlo, pues hombre, es prácticamente irrelevante.
> 
> Si se perforase el doble suelo con volumen, pues seguramente sería merecedor de cienes y cienes de mensajes.... pero en tanto llega tan glorioso día, esto no nos impresiona demasiado, la verdad.









Pollastre, tiene usted el jet privado disponible? Tengo que ir a Kiev el miércoles, sería un detalle por su parte que me lo prestara....


----------



## davidautentico (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollastre, tiene usted el jet privado disponible? Tengo que ir a Kiev el miércoles, sería un detalle por su parte que me lo prestara....



Si aquí lo tiene, cortesía del humilde JJJ::


----------



## juanfer (25 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder , compañeros soy bastante novato en C++, resulta que estoy haciendo un programa para descargar datos en yahoo.finance , el programa funciona sólo la primera iteracion , es decir sólo me da datos ese minuto y se corta .
> vosotros que usariais
> -libcurl
> -sockets(estoy muy verde)
> ...



Hola vmmp29,

Mira yo uso este programa personalizado 

JStock - Free Stock Market Software | Free Business & Enterprise software downloads at SourceForge.net

esta implementado en Java con la libreria swing, coge los datos automaticamente de yahoo y tiene soporte para varios mercados. 

Te explica como usar los webservice de yahoo finance.

Puedes personalizartelo como quieras ya que te dan el codigo fuente. 

Como usabilidad es muy bueno y si te lo personalizas mejor, pero sin personalizar ya es bueno para tener un poco organizado las inversiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca llevarse los timbres..pocas cosas quedan

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, ¿No nos hace ningún update del abanico bertokiano?
> Se echa en falta.
> Gracias de antebrazo



Se rompió al alza el 4º abanico pero se ha estrellado, y de qué manera, con la primera resistencia.



Fíjate en lo relevante del movimiento:

- Ha vuelto a caer por debajo del 4º abanico.
- MACD cruzado a la baja.
- Ha perdido momento alcista porque no ha podido superar la directriz alcista que le guiaba en el ataque al 4º abanico.
- Acaba de perder otra directriz alcista que tenía menor pendiente que la anterior.

*CUIDADO*


----------



## FranR (25 Jun 2012)

He cambiado los colores de los niveles, por darle gustito a Mulder. El segundo aporte lo consideraré.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2012)

Abanicos por todas partes,...

Ya lo decían...

*"Abanicos de colores adornan sus patas..."*







Estos seguros que eran amigos de Pepon......el toro de fondo


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollastre, tiene usted el jet privado disponible? Tengo que ir a Kiev el miércoles, sería un detalle por su parte que me lo prestara....




Sin perjuicio de que le preste el jet o no, ¿puede comentarme qué significados motivos le llevan a Kiev?

Simple curiosidad profesional, ya sabe Ud. ::


----------



## vyk (25 Jun 2012)

Moody

La agencia de calificación de riesgos Moody's ha anunciado una rebaja en bloque de la banca española. En un comunicado ha señalado que degrada la nota de 28 entidades, entre uno y cuatro escalones. *La firma explica que deja la calificación de Santander un nivel por encima de la deuda soberana española (que rebajó al borde del bono basura, a Baa3) y al resto de la banca, "en la nota de España o por debajo". Al Santander le valora muy positivamente su diversificación geográfica*. Al resto, apunta les ha bajado entre uno y cuatro grados el rating.

La decisión de Moody's tiene en cuenta el impacto que puede tener sobre la banca española el rescate que el Gobierno ha pedido formalmente este lunes a Bruselas.


La degradación del sector financiero sigue la estela de la rebaja de tres escalones de la deuda pública española del pasado 13 de junio, cuando la agencia de calificación dejó la solvencia de España al borde del bono basura. La rebaja de A3 a Baa3, con perspectiva negativa, se justificó en el "muy limitado" acceso a la financiación y en la débil situación económica del país.

Esta es la segunda vez que Moody’s rebaja la nota a la banca española en poco tiempo. El pasado mes de mayo, el día 17, anunció que rebajaba en bloque, la calificación de los bancos españoles y degradó entre uno y tres escalones la nota de 16 entidades españolas, incluidas el Banco Santander, el BBVA, CaixaBank y Banesto. Aun así, las cuatro quedaron en una posición favorable a la inversión, en la categoría considerada casi como un notable.

Por su parte, la agencia Standard & Poor's dejó a finales de mayo a la mitad del sistema financiero español, compuesto por 14 entidades, en bono basura. Rebajó la nota de solvencia de cinco entidades financieras españolas, entre ellas a la nacionalizada Bankia, Popular y Bankinter, que quedaron por debajo del nivel apto para la inversión.

Más reciente es la decisión de degradar la banca de Fitch. El 11 de junio le bajó la calificación dos grado a BBVA y a Santander, y un día después al resto del sector en bloque, en algunos casos, hasta tres escalones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se rompió al alza el 4º abanico pero se ha estrellado, y de qué manera, con la primera resistencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



descansando y disfrutando mis vacas, muy buen análisis bertok. Estaremos al loro!! (muy importante la zona de 9,48-9,45 de timofónica)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sin perjuicio de que le preste el jet o no, ¿puede comentarme qué significados motivos le llevan a Kiev?
> 
> Simple curiosidad profesional, ya sabe Ud. ::



Pues para que le sirvan una cervecita mientras ve la final España - Alemania.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sin perjuicio de que le preste el jet o no, ¿puede comentarme qué significados motivos le llevan a Kiev?
> 
> Simple curiosidad profesional, ya sabe Ud. ::



Hoy me ha_n_ ofrecido/regalado 2 entradas para las semis y para la final de la eurocopa y no _t_engo como ir :´( .... de momento :cook:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Moody
> 
> La agencia de calificación de riesgos Moody's ha anunciado una rebaja en bloque de la banca española. En un comunicado ha señalado que degrada la nota de 28 entidades, entre uno y cuatro escalones. *La firma explica que deja la calificación de Santander un nivel por encima de la deuda soberana española (que rebajó al borde del bono basura, a Baa3) y al resto de la banca, "en la nota de España o por debajo". Al Santander le valora muy positivamente su diversificación geográfica*. Al resto, apunta les ha bajado entre uno y cuatro grados el rating.



Vaya masacre dios mío :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El culibex por encima de 5200 es una disfunción del mercado que el tiempo deberá corregir


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hola vmmp29,
> 
> Mira yo uso este programa personalizado
> 
> ...



muchas gracias


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Moody
> 
> La agencia de calificación de riesgos Moody's ha anunciado una rebaja en bloque de la banca española. En un comunicado ha señalado que degrada la nota de 28 entidades, entre uno y cuatro escalones. *La firma explica que deja la calificación de Santander un nivel por encima de la deuda soberana española (que rebajó al borde del bono basura, a Baa3) y al resto de la banca, "en la nota de España o por debajo". Al Santander le valora muy positivamente su diversificación geográfica*. Al resto, apunta les ha bajado entre uno y cuatro grados el rating.
> 
> ...




............... si la banca va a ir siempre por detrás en rating de lo que le hagan al bono soberano .............. van jodidos porque no sé quién está peor. Así lo van a llevar hasta el euro en SAN y BBVA.

Los usanos tienen la maquinaria a tope y no paran de poner palos en las ruedas de la locomotora europea.


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2012)

Un día que estoy fuera y veo que ustedes han jodido el índice patrio. Con lo que cuesta subirlo ............ y me lo tiran en cuanto estoy a otros temas.

Así no se va a llegar a ningún sitio, hay que ver cuánto les gusta el guano.


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2012)

Para el SP es importante no perder los 1300.


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2012)

El DAX está en dinámica de máximos decrecientes y mínimos decrecientes. Primera parada sería en 6000.


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2012)

El IBEX todavía tiene línea de defensa hasta los 6400. Pero hará lo que hagan los demás. Para eso es muy buen mandao o incluso aventajao si la tendencia es bajista.


----------



## atman (26 Jun 2012)

A la espera de la jjran torta, lo de hoy no ha sido na!

Yo aprovecho ratitos para leerme los libritos de Al Brooks... pero me cuestan un huevo captarlo bien y cuando lo hago.. resulta que explicaba algo que "creo" ya sé... pero que no funciona, para variar.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se rompió al alza el 4º abanico pero se ha estrellado, y de qué manera, con la primera resistencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdona mi ignorancia ¿qué es un abanico?


----------



## atman (26 Jun 2012)

Se han cargado la mayor refinería de Estados Unidos,  tras inaugurar una ampliación que la llevaría a mover 325.000 barriles diarios.

Parece que algunos litros de liquido corrosivo cayeron donde no debíann, nadie se dió cuenta, calentaron y recircularon los tubos y... TODA la instalación corroida. Parece que lo de reparar es complicado y más caro que volver a construir de nuevo. MIentras tanto los dueños (Saudies) pierden 1,5 millones U$ diarios y se tienen que buscar otros compradores para el petroleo que extraen.


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2012)

IBEX:







Muchas veces comento que más que un nivel, lo que nos dice lo que hará el precio es el cómo se llega hasta él. La situación del mercado actual me recuerda a la que señalo en el gráfico. 

Ya dije que a mí el IBEX me daba giro con objetivo por encima de los 7.000 (7.115), mientras que a los demás índices los veía incapaces de superar resistencias. Para mí el panorma sigue siendo el mismo por más raro que sea.

Por cierto, ojo con esas rupturas que no son tales, tampoco parece que el IBEX pueda llegar muy lejos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

¿quien esta troleando allende otros foros?


Comentario del economista en la noticia de la rebaja del rating....


_supongo que no habrán tenido los cojones de meterse con el SANTANDER, el mejor banco del mundo. SAN a menos de 5 es señal de compra segurísima, en menos de 2 años triplicará su valor, esto lo sabe hasta el más tonto_


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ............... si la banca va a ir siempre por detrás en rating de lo que le hagan al bono soberano .............. van jodidos porque no sé quién está peor. Así lo van a llevar hasta el euro en SAN y BBVA.
> 
> Los usanos tienen la maquinaria a tope y no paran de poner palos en las ruedas de la locomotora europea.



no se si es por ley

pero una empresa no puede tener más rating que el país en el cual reside


es de cajón.


si apple estuviera en España sería bono basura


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OZvakg0Y9zg[/YOUTUBE]

violines de buena mañana? :baba: :baba: :baba:

*Maestro, prepare nuevos certificados (Epic Guano) :Baile:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

corred que se acaban

Los valores de Hdar: ACS; Caixabank; Ferrovial e IAG,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

Guanos dias tengan.

Tengo la intención de comprar hoy alguna cosilla siempre que el Ibex llegue hasta los 6500 o 6550 puntos. No iremos con to lo gordo, pero algo pillaremos. Si no es hoy, en algún momento de esta semana debería de pasar...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues ha tocado 2.145. A ver ahora. Para cortos no parece ...



.
VENGO a por el owned que no pude recoger ayer, porque para no parecerme para cortos resulta que se fue aún 30 puntos más abajo.

Encima moví el stop loss, por cabezonería, para que me lo barrieran con más pérdidas ... después de que FranR avisase.

En fin ... ::::::


----------



## peseteuro (26 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> VENGO a por el owned que no pude recoger ayer, porque para no parecerme para cortos resulta que se fue aún 30 puntos más abajo.
> 
> Encima moví el stop loss, por cabezonería, para que me lo barrieran con más pérdidas ... después de que FranR avisase.
> ...



Mientras ganes la guerra no importa perder pequeñas batallas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Mientras ganes la guerra no importa perder pequeñas batallas



.
Sigo vivo, algo es algo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

El bono a 2 años italiano manda una señal de alarma a los mercados al dispararse 31,2 puntos básicos hasta el 4,646%. El bono a 10 años italiano asciende 6,3 pbs hasta el 6,073%.

La prima de riesgo española se mantiene estable en los 518 pbs y la rentabilida del 10 años asciende 2,6 pbs hasta los 6,663%.


guanos dias gacelillos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

La prima sube hasta los 520,80. Mo voy al hilo de la prima. Hasta ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



por el amor de lol , asi como vas a ganar platita , el guanazo va a ser colosal y tu dices que el panorama sigue siendo alcista :8:

no se que graficos ves porque los que yo veo me dicen rally bajista gordo :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por el amor de lol , asi como vas a ganar platita , el guanazo va a ser colosal y tu dices que el panorama sigue siendo alcista :8:
> 
> no se que graficos ves porque los que yo veo me dicen rally bajista gordo :baba:



BRRRRUTAL RALLY BAJISTA, se dice BRRRUUUTAL RAAALLY BAJISTA.

No perdamos las formas, por dios.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BRRRRUTAL RALLY BAJISTA, se dice BRRRUUUTAL RAAALLY BAJISTA.
> 
> No perdamos las formas, por dios.



el personal no se entera señol chinito :fiufiu:

estamos en modo hijoeputa osea rallys bajista seguidos por rallys alcistas mas pequeños hasta llegar al objetivo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> BRRRRUTAL RALLY BAJISTA, se dice BRRRUUUTAL RAAALLY BAJISTA.
> 
> No perdamos las formas, por dios.



o por buda


<a href="http://icanhascheezburger.com/2011/07/22/funny-pictures-nirvana-cat/?utm_source=embed&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=sharewidget"><img class='event-item-lol-image' src='http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/funny-pictures-nirvana-cat.jpg' alt="funny pictures - Nirvana Cat" title="funny pictures - Nirvana Cat" height="512px" width="382px" /></a><br />see more <a href="http://icanhascheezburger.com?utm_source=embed&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=sharewidget">Lolcats and funny pictures</a>, and check out our <a href="http://memebase.com/category/socially-awkward-penguin/">Socially Awkward Penguin lolz!</a> ::


----------



## atman (26 Jun 2012)

Hagamos números: 100 millardos, al 4% a 20 años con 5 de carencia... serán 4.000 millones al año durante la carencia y 9.000 millones anuales después. Supongo que en cómodos plazos trimestrales. El 1% del PIB.

En yankilandia, apostaron por introducir condiciones muy duras a las entidades, a sabiendas de que los gestores y accionistas no iban a dejarlas caer. De ese modo, consiguieron una devolución acelerada de la deuda: los gestores querían tener vía libre. En España, si las condiciones son blandas, los gestores se relajarán y si son duras, bajarán los brazos y las dejarán caer.

Igualmente estamos jodidos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Jun 2012)

Que rabia no poder operar esta semana. 

Srs. Mulder, bertok, franr, enhorabuena por la previsión de ayer, dijeron claramente guanazo antes de que este llegara y luego... ¿pepón? (espera que ya estaba girando el monitor).

Un saludo y no rompan demasiado el chicharro patrio esta semana.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

i


muertoviviente dijo:


> por el amor de lol , asi como vas a ganar platita , el guanazo va a ser colosal y tu dices que el panorama sigue siendo alcista :8:
> 
> no se que graficos ves porque los que yo veo me dicen rally bajista gordo :baba:



Pues yo estoy con Claca, veo la bolsa bastante barata. Sea cual sea el suelo seguramente se formara con mucha volatilidad (entre 500-1000 puntos). Tengo pendiente realizar el mismo analisis que hice ayer con bme para unas cuantas empresas que tengo en el tintero, al menos , para construir una cartera de lp quedandone totalmente tranquilo. Por cierto algun forero sabe frances o aleman?? Para conseguir cuentas anuales desde hace 10 años voy a tener que utilizar la cnmv de cada pais. En business week solo tengo 4 años


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> i
> 
> Pues yo estoy con Claca, veo la bolsa bastante barata. Sea cual sea el suelo seguramente se formara con mucha volatilidad (entre 500-1000 puntos). Tengo pendiente realizar el mismo analisis que hice ayer con bme para unas cuantas empresas que tengo en el tintero, al menos , para construir una cartera de lp quedandone totalmente tranquilo. Por cierto algun forero sabe frances o aleman?? Para conseguir cuentas anuales desde hace 10 años voy a tener que utilizar la cnmv de cada pais. En business week solo tengo 4 años



pues ya lo dije alguna ves , 5 gacelas no hacen un leoncio , tampoco 20 :rolleye:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Jun 2012)

Buenos días... 

No sé si lo habréis puesto ya, porque no me he leido el hilo, pero es muy significativo el punto donde ha parado el ibex, haciendo pullback a la directriz alcista perdida. De pasarlo, habrá un buen tramo al alza.

Saludos...


----------



## Mr. Sm... b.me a d. (b4) (26 Jun 2012)

Ni Inditex, ni Loreal (¿en qué momento las compré?) ni GDF Suez me están aportando muchas alegrías... ya pueden esta tarde subir las americanas .


----------



## The Hellion (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues ya lo dije alguna ves , 5 gacelas no hacen un leoncio , tampoco 20 :rolleye:









Es usted un crack.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!



Mr. Sm... b.me a d. (b4) dijo:


> Ni Inditex, ni Loreal (¿en qué momento las compré?) ni GDF Suez me están aportando muchas alegrías... ya pueden esta tarde subir las americanas .



Me ando preguntando de donde proviene un nick tan absolutamente impronunciable


----------



## diosmercado (26 Jun 2012)

Hoy toca subidon o como va esto?? los alemanes y yankis ya empiezan a calentar.

Veremos el dia, pero como siga siendo esto bajar 3%, subir 3%, bajar 3%... que les den por el ojal. Menuda perdida de tiempo.

Edito: ya tenemos excusa...


> Datos Holanda.
> PIB trimer trimestre final crecimiento 0,3% mucho mejor que la estimación inicial de bajada del 0,2%


----------



## Mr. Sm... b.me a d. (b4) (26 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Me ando preguntando de donde proviene un nick tan absolutamente impronunciable





[YOUTUBE]8V-E9cLfMT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mutiko (26 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hagamos números: 100 millardos, al 4% a 20 años con 5 de carencia... serán 4.000 millones al año durante la carencia y 9.000 millones anuales después. Supongo que en cómodos plazos trimestrales. El 1% del PIB.
> 
> En yankilandia, apostaron por introducir condiciones muy duras a las entidades, a sabiendas de que los gestores y accionistas no iban a dejarlas caer. De ese modo, consiguieron una devolución acelerada de la deuda: los gestores querían tener vía libre. En España, si las condiciones son blandas, los gestores se relajarán y si son duras, bajarán los brazos y las dejarán caer.
> 
> Igualmente estamos jodidos.



A mi me salen 3444 euros por cabeza, niños incluidos. Total 155 millardos. No esta mal. De mi casa salen casi 14k euros. mecagoenlospoliticosylafulanaquelospario

Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (26 Jun 2012)

Los (buenos) datos de Holanda, no son necesariamente una buena noticia. Hay un creciente sentimiento antieuropeista y hay elecciones en Septiembre. La impresión que hay es que ellos lo hacen bien, pero se les aprieta el cinto para darnos el dinero a nosotros.

La unión europea pretendía ser la cura contra los fascismos. Cuando Europa flaquea, los fascistas se crecen.


----------



## atman (26 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> A mi me salen 3444 euros por cabeza, niños incluidos. Total 155 millardos. No esta mal. De mi casa salen casi 14k euros. mecagoenlospoliticosylafulanaquelospario
> 
> Enviado desde mi ST25i usando Tapatalk 2



Bueno, pues no se asuste, que eso es sólo una pequeña parte de tooodo lo que sus niños llevan en la mochila.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Jun 2012)

Ya estamos subiendo un 1%. Esto lleva camino de ser como la semana pasada, asi que a mirar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jun 2012)

Técnicas Reunidas y otras dos empresas construirán una planta en Arabia Saudí por 2.750 millones


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya estamos subiendo un 1%. Esto lleva camino de ser como la semana pasada, asi que a mirar.



Se podía usted morder los dedos... XD


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX 500:

Pivot: 1318

Resisténcias: 1327, 1341
Soportes: 1304, 1294

Niveles interesántes:

Por arriba: 1325, 1331, 1335, 1338
Por abajo: 1313, 1300

Como perdamos los 1313 se va a habé un follón. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

estas gacelillas estaban ilusionadas con el ojete frescor :fiufiu:

ahora toca guanazo , pero atencion porque los larguistas podran ganar platita sin esfuerzo ::


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas gacelillas estaban ilusionadas con el ojete frescor :fiufiu:
> 
> ahora toca guanazo , pero atencion porque los larguistas podran ganar platita sin esfuerzo ::



Porqué ya no postea sus entradas? Le dá verguenza que le veamos perdiendo "platita" a espuertas?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Porqué ya no postea sus entradas? Le dá verguenza que le veamos perdiendo "platita" a espuertas?



:XX: porque posteada esta , MV va corto en eurodolar en 1,2515 desde hace un par de semanas , lo llevaron hasta los 1,2750 pero aguante con dos cojones porque como tengo el conocimiento sabia que sino se hiba al guano desde el 23,6 fibo lo haria desde el 38,2% fibonazi 

pd no lo intente en casa :no:


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Si señor, una entrada fina fina. 1 semana y pico comiendose un porron de pipos a la contra.

Ya podia su conocimiento haberle dicho que se esperara al fibo para entrar.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si señor, una entrada fina fina. 1 semana y pico comiendose un porron de pipos a la contra.



asi es , pero MV suele salir con jugosas plusvis , por algo sera


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si señor, una entrada fina fina. 1 semana y pico comiendose un porron de pipos a la contra.
> 
> Ya podia su conocimiento haberle dicho que se esperara al fibo para entrar.



se entro porque el fibo 23,6 aguantaba como un campeon , cuando uno tiene el conocimiento actua distinto , porque da un poco igual que guanee desde 1,2570 que desde 1,27 cuando el objetivo es 1,17 lo importante es no quedarse fuera del movimiento gordo


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

Insensatos, desalmados.... no cuestionen la mística operativa del JJJ... loor y gloria a sus entradas cortilargas... suya es la platita !!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

me entra la risa , porque recuerdo cuando cerre largos y cargue cortos en los 8400 , lo llegaron a subir hasta los 8600 y to el personal vacilandose de humilde servidor por aguantar 200 pipos a la contra :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me entra la risa , porque recuerdo cuando cerre largos y cargue cortos en los 8400 , lo llegaron a subir hasta los 8600 y to el personal vacilandose de humilde servidor por aguantar 200 pipos a la contra :XX:



Es lo que tiene el papertrading, uno puede reirse hasta llevando 200 pipos a la contra. ::


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por el amor de lol , asi como vas a ganar platita , el guanazo va a ser colosal y tu dices que el panorama sigue siendo alcista :8:
> 
> no se que graficos ves porque los que yo veo me dicen rally bajista gordo :baba:



Ya mira, es que yo he aprendido que lo mejor que puedes hacer es no cambiar de opinión sobre la marcha, porque de esta forma siempre podrás calcular el R/R y saber si vale la pena, según la fiabilidad de tu sistema, entrar o no en el valor que tienes en el punto de mira. De este modo, al igual que se pueden encadenar varios aciertos, también es posible equivocarse varias veces seguidas, pero teniendo los números encima de la mesa te sale una estadística clara con la que puedes estar muy tranquilo... o decidir que ha llegado el momento de dejarlo.

Con ello, si hace unos días veía el IBEX arriba, mientras el panorama sea el mismo, voy a mantener esa opinión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Insensatos, desalmados.... no cuestionen la mística operativa del JJJ... loor y gloria a sus entradas cortilargas... suya es la platita !!



Bueno, ¿y ese jet está disponible?



Sipanha dijo:


> Es lo que tiene el *papertrading*, uno puede reirse hasta llevando 200 pipos a la contra. ::



Reportado por insultos. El JJJ practica *Mindtrading*.


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> i
> 
> Pues yo estoy con Claca, veo la bolsa bastante barata. Sea cual sea el suelo seguramente se formara con mucha volatilidad (entre 500-1000 puntos). Tengo pendiente realizar el mismo analisis que hice ayer con bme para unas cuantas empresas que tengo en el tintero, al menos , para construir una cartera de lp quedandone totalmente tranquilo. Por cierto algun forero sabe frances o aleman?? Para conseguir cuentas anuales desde hace 10 años voy a tener que utilizar la cnmv de cada pais. En business week solo tengo 4 años



Bueno, bueno, que eso de suelos ya son palabras mayores. Yo sólo digo que con la volatilidad actual el precio puede llegar todavía más arriba. Si llegamos a tocar esos 7.100, ya veremos cómo quedan las cosas.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ¿y ese jet está disponible?




Que me dicen los del taller que aún no han terminado de cambiarle los interiores, que la tapicería de leopardo les está costando más de lo que pensaban el ponerla (creo que el leopardo ese debe correr bastante, será por eso).

Que no puedo dejarle el jet para su eurocopa, en definitiva....


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que me dicen los del taller que aún no han terminado de cambiarle los interiores, que la tapicería de leopardo les está costando más de lo que pensaban el ponerla (creo que el leopardo ese debe correr bastante, será por eso).
> 
> Que no puedo dejarle el jet para su eurocopa, en definitiva....



Yo podría dejarle uno de los mios....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que me dicen los del taller que aún no han terminado de cambiarle los interiores, que la tapicería de leopardo les está costando más de lo que pensaban el ponerla (creo que el leopardo ese debe correr bastante, será por eso).
> 
> Que no puedo dejarle el jet para su eurocopa, en definitiva....



Ma salío señorito el Pollastre!!! Deje el leopardo, lo más _in_ es piel de gato de los andes.... ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que no puedo dejarle el jet para su eurocopa, en definitiva....



Bueno, el Sr. GT, es un tío práctico, si hay que ir de pie, o en un taburete detrás de los pilotos, tampoco le va a hacer ascos al jet, créame


----------



## The Hellion (26 Jun 2012)

Por si no saben qué hacer con las plusvies, y andan buscando una tablet android, 

https://outlet.sony.es/shop/Sony-Tablet/Sony-Tablet-S/SGPT112ES/S.ES2.A?CSRT=3700715105853260137

Y aquí un vale descuento del 8% cortesía de la casa

Cupón descuento

Son _refurbished_, pero todo el mundo dice que son nuevas. La mía, desde luego, parece nueva.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, que eso de suelos ya son palabras mayores. Yo sólo digo que con la volatilidad actual el precio puede llegar todavía más arriba. Si llegamos a tocar esos 7.100, ya veremos cómo quedan las cosas.



Ya me conoceis, mi at es practicamente inexistente  no sabria atinar si sera 1000 puntos arriba o abajo, me veo incapaz a dia de hoy.Lo que si tengo claro es que hay muchas empresas rentables que estan a precio de derribo (en españa concretamente unas cuantas del sector energetico). De hecho estoy siendo consecuente, a dia de hoy solo acumulo en indices. Cuando At gente mas cualificada en at como es tu caso de el pistoletazo de salida empezare a acumular acciones. Como dice el dicho zapatero a tus zapatos.


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2012)

Es impresionante la resistencia del SAN en 4,80. Si la perfora con claridad el bajon va a ser brutal, pero es que aguanta que dan ganas hasta de entrar.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jun 2012)

Claca, perdona, cuando darías por anulada la posibilidad de volver a los 7000?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es impresionante la *resistencia *del SAN en 4,80. Si la *perfora *con claridad el *bajon *va a ser brutal, pero es que aguanta que dan ganas hasta de entrar.



Supongo que se refiere a soporte, no?







De todas formas, el nivel clave del san lo veo por los 4,6x, si se va pabajo se caga la perra


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

Mis puntillos de entrada serían:

IBE: 3,40
TEF: 9,60
SAN: 4,60
BBVA: 4,95

Eso hoy o mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mis puntillos de entrada serían:
> 
> IBE: 3,40
> TEF: 9,60
> ...



y sus SL? :fiufiu: o


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por si no saben qué hacer con las plusvies, y andan buscando una tablet android,
> 
> https://outlet.sony.es/shop/Sony-Tablet/Sony-Tablet-S/SGPT112ES/S.ES2.A?CSRT=3700715105853260137
> 
> ...



Hablado de tablets...le regalamos a mi madre el otro día el iPad y me está preguntando si se pueden bajar libros...recomendais alguna web?

Hay que pagar o suelen ser gratis?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y sus SL? :fiufiu: o



Los SL son de cobardessss.::

Digamos que más o menos el IBEX pierda 6300


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Los SL son de cobardessss.::
> 
> Digamos que más o menos el IBEX pierda 6300



Y de jente sin umildá. ::

Respecto al ibex, vengo observando lo siguiente:

*[ibex]*







Pudiera ser.....


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

pOLLASTRE puede decir si hay ansias peponicas hasta el 6188
gracias


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pOLLASTRE puede decir si hay ansias peponicas hasta el 6188
> gracias




No estoy en operaciones, no tengo ni idea... de hecho esta semana estoy fuera de la ofcina por motivo de un viaje, así que "no veo ná" hasta el Lunes...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y de jente sin umildá. ::
> 
> Respecto al ibex, vengo observando lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Esta mañana ya aviso las cosas a su cauce de pulback ese...ienso:



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> No sé si lo habréis puesto ya, porque no me he leido el hilo, pero es muy significativo el punto donde ha parado el ibex, haciendo pullback a la directriz alcista perdida. De pasarlo, habrá un buen tramo al alza.
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy en operaciones, no tengo ni idea... de hecho esta semana estoy fuera de la ofcina por motivo de un viaje, así que "no veo ná" hasta el Lunes...


----------



## aksarben (26 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hablado de tablets...le regalamos a mi madre el otro día el iPad y me está preguntando si se pueden bajar libros...recomendais alguna web?
> 
> Hay que pagar o suelen ser gratis?



http:// e p u b g r a t i s . m e/

Se los puede bajar desde el propio iPad, y se añaden automáticamente a iBooks, la aplicación para leer ebooks.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hablado de tablets...le regalamos a mi madre el otro día el iPad y me está preguntando si se pueden bajar libros...recomendais alguna web?
> e
> Hay que pagar o suelen ser gratis?



En android tienes kindle de amazon y aldiko asi que en apple supongo que tb estara. Sobre pag antes habia una muy completa de amazon " algo asi como todo kindle" pero creo que la han cerrado


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> http:// e p u b g r a t i s . m e/
> 
> Se los puede bajar desde el propio iPad, y se añaden automáticamente a iBooks, la aplicación para leer ebooks.



Voy a investigar, de momento he podido bajarlo bien en www.s o y u n l i b r o . c o m /

Descarga directa del pdf y de ahí al correo. De ahí al iBooks.

He estado mirando y ya trastearé más, pero me extraña que no deje fijar el tamaño de la letra....es decir, ampliamos el tamaño de la letra haciendo zoom en la pantalla, pero luego en la siguiente hoja, la letra vuelve a disminuir.

Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a soporte, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se nota que me entiende, sin que yo me explique. Se nota que es una persona viajada que ha tratado con todo tipo de shurmanos tipo yo.

Grasias.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

quedaran los cadaveres de las gacelas para alimento de los buitres :


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy en operaciones, no tengo ni idea... de hecho esta semana estoy fuera de la ofcina por motivo de un viaje, así que "no veo ná" hasta el Lunes...



bien hasta el lunes, perdone las molestias


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

esta claro que estuvieron lavando papelon por arriba :rolleye:


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Segundo ataque al 1313 en el SPX500, Rafa, redoble de tambores. 

Edit: Tercer ataque.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bien hasta el lunes, perdone las molestias




Por Dios, qué molestias.

Bueno, en verdad, sí hay algo que me molesta. El jeroglífico estilo "Ocón de Oro" que ha puesto el malvado piratescu, también conocido como GT... pues que no lo entiendo, hoyga.

No sé si serán los dos albariños que llevo, o que esta vez el piratescu va "ahead of me".


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

la falta de FED en el guano sera castigada , MV ya advirtio los que creais en el seran salvos :cook:


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2012)

@Pirata

"Andar a salto de mata" 8:

minipunto + gallifante para mí 

lo de poner a Vega del street fighter :


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Pirata
> 
> "Andar a salto de mata"


----------



## aksarben (26 Jun 2012)

"Colega de la Vega"?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

como se nota que el personal va largo :ouch:


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como se nota que el personal va largo :ouch:



Estamos esperando el futuro y seguro subidón. No hay prisa.


----------



## davidautentico (26 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Estamos esperando el futuro y seguro subidón. No hay prisa.



Que se uniría al subidón del 30% de la semana pasada ::


----------



## The Hellion (26 Jun 2012)

Almunia aboga por que el Gobierno asuma el coste de las preferentes - elEconomista.es

Por si no había bastante con rescatar a los bancos, ahora rescatar a los preteridos. Que tienen toda mi simpatía, pero coño, que yo no les he estafado. Que vayan contra Bankia, contra el director de su sucursal, contra Rato o contra quien sea que les haya estafado. 

Y al castuzo de Almunia, que estuvo callado como una puta cuando se estaban gestando los actuales problemas, alguien debería recordarle que él tiene piernas y nosotros tenemos palos. Porque hay que ser un HDLGP para estar día sí y día también, tocando las pelotas con cuestiones que no tienen que ver con su negociado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Jun 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Que se uniría al subidón del 30% de la semana pasada ::



Poco le faltó


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy en operaciones, no tengo ni idea... de hecho esta semana estoy fuera de la ofcina por motivo de un viaje, así que "no veo ná" hasta el Lunes...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



*Huerto-Vega ????????*


Spoiler



(era es pueblo?)





pollastre dijo:


> Por Dios, qué molestias.
> 
> Bueno, en verdad, sí hay algo que me molesta. El jeroglífico estilo "Ocón de Oro" que ha puesto el malvado piratescu, también conocido como GT... pues que no lo entiendo, hoyga.
> 
> No sé si serán los dos albariños que llevo, o que esta vez el piratescu va "ahead of me".









or


----------



## pyn (26 Jun 2012)

Interdin, status CLOSED para el ibex....alguno más así?


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jun 2012)

Bueno Sres. dejamos caer definitivamente esto o damos una subida maja?


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Jun 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Interdin, status CLOSED para el ibex....alguno más así?



En mi broker recupera con fuerza

 
Añado, igual que sube, baja


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Añado, igual que sube, baja



comentario patrocinado por 







con umirdá y husando su serebro, llegará lejos en el tlading 

* con cariño + respeto y tal hacia ustek


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

Pívot en apertura USA y al ataqueeeee


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2012)

De momento controlando los precios , los leoncios haciendo trabajo duro me temo durante estos días.

Se acerca el salto de la reja, estoy desesperado por tocar a la virgencita, "miarma".


----------



## kaxkamel (26 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Almunia aboga por que el Gobierno asuma el coste de las preferentes - elEconomista.es.
> ...



ya digo yo que esto sin guillotinas (o garrote vil) no se arregla.
y como no las va a haber...
pues no se arreglará...
y el guano campará por los siglos de los siglos


----------



## diosmercado (26 Jun 2012)

Carpatos cada dia superandose mas, llegara uno en el que sea tonto del todo:



> Case Shiller [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pívot en apertura USA y al ataqueeeee



en guano confiamos
no?


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)




----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Carpatos cada dia superandose mas, llegara uno en el que sea tonto del todo:



la realidad supera a la ficción ::


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Carpatos cada dia superandose mas, llegara uno en el que sea tonto del todo:



A Carpatos un 90% del tiempo hay que utilizarlo como contrarian, la cuenta se lo agradecera


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

las series estan bajistas , estan aprovechando para colocar mas y mas papel 
pobres gacelas :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2012)

Están trolleando todas las velas..

Saquen flotadores.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Las 2 DTA rotas han tenido sus correspondientes pull back y para abajo.

Repito, cuidado con los largos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

por el amor de lol , las gacelas que podriais estar del lado ganador ::

desde luego el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

¿Que pasó? ¿Que se ha roto?


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

menudo rayazo rojo de 50 puntos


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Vamos a por los 1313... con volúmen vendedor a saco. Po-de-mos ::


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo rayazo rojo de 50 puntos



Ha sido el pato.... gua gua guanoooo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

Creo que Gamesa está en mínimos históricos.

Nunca dejará de sorprenderme como es posible semejante fluctuación bursátil en una acción, sin estar quebrada.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Creo que Gamesa está en mínimos históricos.
> 
> Nunca dejará de sorprenderme como es posible semejante fluctuación bursátil en una acción, sin estar quebrada.



de verdad le digo , que no tiene ni idea de borsa :rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de verdad le digo , que no tiene ni idea de borsa :rolleye:



Por supuesto que no, pero me parece bastante indecente un mercado bursátil en el que un valor pasa de 30 euros a 1 euro, por muchas expectativas que pudiese haber en un valor. 

Puede ser muy divertido o lucrativo para el que esté bien situado, pero no me parece razonable. Una cosa es que no se refleje la evolución real de la economía de forma exacta, pero esas fluctuaciones son ya excesivas. Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, pero me parece bastante indecente un mercado bursátil en el que un valor pasa de 30 euros a 1 euro, por muchas expectativas que pudiese haber en un valor.
> 
> Puede ser muy divertido o lucrativo para el que esté bien situado, pero no me parece razonable. Una cosa es que no se refleje la evolución real de la economía de forma exacta, pero esas fluctuaciones son ya excesivas. Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto.



es que fluctuaciones excesivas se an visto muchisimas , se lo vuelvo a repetir esto es borsa y si no le gusta no participe


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que fluctuaciones excesivas se an visto muchisimas , se lo vuelvo a repetir esto es borsa y si no le gusta no participe



Por supuesto que ha habido muchísimas y más que habrá. Solo es una reflexión en voz alta.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Jun 2012)

Bueno...yo como prometí esta mañana me he pillado una poquillas iberdrólicas a 3.42 y otras poquillas timofónicas a 9.61. Mañana ya veo si tal.

Saludos.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Que pasó? ¿Que se ha roto?



No se ha roto nada, es la tendencia de corto plazo la que manda.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, pero me parece bastante indecente un mercado bursátil en el que un valor pasa de 30 euros a 1 euro, por muchas expectativas que pudiese haber en un valor.
> 
> Puede ser muy divertido o lucrativo para el que esté bien situado, pero no me parece razonable. Una cosa es que no se refleje la evolución real de la economía de forma exacta, pero esas fluctuaciones son ya excesivas. Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto.



La indecencia fue que lo subieran hasta los 30 aurelios.

La competencia les ha machacado, lo que está en juego es su supervivencia como empresa.

La veremos más abajo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

FranR, no estamos en una zona de negociación si excupen en 530 a los botes, mire el 18


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno...yo como prometí esta mañana me he pillado una poquillas iberdrólicas a 3.42 y otras poquillas timofónicas a 9.61. Mañana ya veo si tal.
> 
> Saludos.



cogiese usted SYV y las soltase hace 1 hora se estaría usted fundiendo la pasta en gintonics


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

649x y dingdong franero plus combo i hate him????


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Cayeron los 1313...







Edit: Como lo defienden los muy usanos.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, pero me parece bastante indecente un mercado bursátil en el que un valor pasa de 30 euros a 1 euro, por muchas expectativas que pudiese haber en un valor.
> 
> Puede ser muy divertido o lucrativo para el que esté bien situado, pero no me parece razonable. Una cosa es que no se refleje la evolución real de la economía de forma exacta, pero esas fluctuaciones son ya excesivas. Es mi humilde opinión, por supuesto.



Lo que no tenia sentido es que una empresa creada hace pocos años con bajos margenes y alta competencia valiese 8000 mill cuando apenas ganaba 100 mill al año. Ya paso con terra,astroc,jazztel,renovables,colonial,sacyr,metrovacesa,bankia. Con per de 30,50,70,100. En todos los casos habria que preguntarse quien valoro esas salidas a bolsa. Aun asi la bolsa siempre amplia los movimientos tanto por arriba como por abajo. Si te preocupa la volatilidad una posible solucion seria inviertir de forma periodica en indices y no en acciones.


----------



## burbujas (26 Jun 2012)

de acuerdo que comprar por el precio es un error... pero repsol a 11.15...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

eurodolar de mi vida :baba:


----------



## Misterio (26 Jun 2012)

> Merkel	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Acaba de afirmar que mientras ella viva, Europa no tendrá deuda conjunta. Repito que mientras ella viva. Creo que esta buena señora no está capacitada ni para dirigir Alemania ni mucho menos para dirigir Europa título que se ha autoimpuesto. Esta señora ha perdido la brújula, y tiene un deje mesiánico que preocupa y mucho.




Claro el que esta capacitado es el amigo Bernanke no? que malos son todos sino le dan a la maquinita de los billetes.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Claro el que esta capacitado es el amigo Bernanke no? que malos son todos sino le dan a la maquinita de los billetes.



Carpatos echando humo, mola


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

"Magnífico", acabamos muy próximos a mínimos del día. Que hartura.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Jun 2012)

Total, 95 puntillos... pues tampoco ha sido hoy para tanto....


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> "Magnífico", acabamos muy próximos a mínimos del día. Que hartura.



Venga ánimo!!!Que le preocupa?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2012)

muy bien canciller tireme ese euro :Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga ánimo!!!Que le preocupa?



Las pérdidas y el futuro que nos espera en este país.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Jun 2012)

Se me pone mal cuerpo mirando como ha terminado el Culibex.

Veo una reguera de bancos quebrados, y a la cabeza de todos una de las mayores estafas de los últimos tiempos, Bankia. Veo un panorama bastante desolador.


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Las pérdidas y el futuro que nos espera en este país.



Si es por el país, no se preocupe, somos el país que más veces a quebrado, es más, la palabra "quiebra soberana" la inventamos nosotros.

Y ademas, fijese, después de tantas quiebras y que bien lo llevamos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Claro el que esta capacitado es el amigo Bernanke no? que malos son todos sino le dan a la maquinita de los billetes.



Ya te digo y que pena que tengamos un 30% de paro, nos fundamos toda la pasta, tengamos deuda hasta en los empastes,...y encima que las putas y los cubatas nos lo pague el vecino..claro,..

Me empieza a dar pena este personaje semitrader seguidor de las noticias..lo voy a encuadrar ya en amigo de la casta.

Que lamentable, como se le nota el plumero.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Las pérdidas y el futuro que nos espera en este país.



No te preocupes todo es transitorio. Hace tiempo hable con un amigo "exbanquero" de los de arriba y sabes lo que me dijo....Pero alguna vez hemos estado bien?? jajaja Na no te preocupes de esta saldremos estoy convencido


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 649x y dingdong franero plus combo i hate him????



A 20 que se ha quedado, pero por dejarme malamente :ouch:.

P.D. Me voy a pegar unos días desconectado de esto, dejaré niveles hasta fin de trimestre y luego ya saben. Unas sesiones para empezar a soltar cifras. 

Vaya día que me han dado los del chat.... mejor no decir nada (la mayoría son majos, pero que aciertes, aunque sea de casualidad, crea mal ambiente en alguno :ouch Dos sesiones seguidas cantando entradas al minuto y siempre salta alguno poniendo pegas a un trabajo, que no me reporta nada publicarlo...en fin.

Es como si cuando puse al pato en pivot y se pegó una bajada de casi 100 puntos, alguien me pone a parir en el hilo !increible!


----------



## Durmiente (26 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A 20 que se ha quedado, pero por dejarme malamente :ouch:.
> 
> P.D. Me voy a pegar unos días desconectado de esto, dejaré niveles hasta fin de trimestre y luego ya saben. Unas sesiones para empezar a soltar cifras.
> 
> ...



Pues te echaremos de menos.....

FRANR VUELVE..... !!!!!!!! 

(Antes de que te vayas....)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A 20 que se ha quedado, pero por dejarme malamente :ouch:.
> 
> P.D. Me voy a pegar unos días desconectado de esto, dejaré niveles hasta fin de trimestre y luego ya saben. Unas sesiones para empezar a soltar cifras.
> 
> ...




Mil veces le dije que eso le pasa por frecuentar tugurios como ese....

offtopic ultima hora: Como cojones recuperas los dividendos (cuando procede) en el pvto pograma padre......


----------



## kokaine (26 Jun 2012)

Y no llegara el dia para los que no hacemos day trading, podamos invertir en una serie de valores y a vivir de dividendos y de revalorizaciones bursátiles??? 

Es como el que pillo SAN por debajo de 4 en 2009, se ha podido tirar unos años buenos de verdad, y sino solto cuando estuvo arriba tampoco pasa nada porque todavía, con el fin del mundo en ciernes (esta vez de verdad  ) no ha perdido dinero.


----------



## Mulder (26 Jun 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



kokaine dijo:


> Y no llegara el dia para los que no hacemos day trading, podamos invertir en una serie de valores y a vivir de dividendos y de revalorizaciones bursátiles???
> 
> Es como el que pillo SAN por debajo de 4 en 2009, se ha podido tirar unos años buenos de verdad, y sino solto cuando estuvo arriba tampoco pasa nada porque todavía, con el fin del mundo en ciernes (esta vez de verdad  ) no ha perdido dinero.



Claro que llegará ese día, pero en ese momento Ud. no querrá entrar en bolsa, tendrá demasiado miedo y/o lo considerará la inversión más ruinosa del mundo, etc. Algo hará que Ud. no quiera entrar.

Es matemática gacelera


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mil veces le dije que eso le pasa por frecuentar tugurios como ese....
> 
> offtopic ultima hora: *Como cojones recuperas los dividendos* (cuando procede) en el pvto pograma padre......



?????????????


Recuperar dividendos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ?????????????
> 
> 
> Recuperar dividendos?



recuperar retenciones efectuadas a dividendos. Que tikismikis.....:ouch::ouch:


----------



## jayco (26 Jun 2012)

Los dividendos se ingresan en la cuenta asociada a la cartera de valores.


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> recuperar retenciones efectuadas a dividendos. Que tikismikis.....:ouch::ouch:



No le entendía leche....

Vamos a ver, a falta de un ejperto. (Yo lo hago así)

Al darte dividendos te retienen un porcentaje (creo que el 21%). Eso se suma a lo que has adelantado a Hacienda con la nómina, intereses de cuentas, etc.

Así que la declaración te sale a devolver o pagar, pero en conjunto.

Lo que si hay que tener en cuenta es que los primeros 1500 euros de dividendos, no tienes que tenerlos en cuenta como ingresos, ya que están exentos. O algo así....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

everybody knows....buy 2 months b4 sell 2months after.... first 1500€ tax free


----------



## jayco (26 Jun 2012)

Ups. Si como dicen, en la declaración.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

creo que ya se hacerlo de forma chapucera, poner en las retenciones aquellas que tengas derecho a que te las devuelvan,,,,

Fran hay que ponerlos como ingresos (sale en lso datos fiscales)

Otra cosa es que no veo como hacerlo bien para que salga cada importe en su casilla


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> creo que ya se hacerlo de forma chapucera, poner en las retenciones aquellas que tengas derecho a que te las devuelvan,,,,



Vamos a ver en la casilla 74x tiene que meter lo que le han retenido por los dividendooossssss...

742 es lo del curro
743 ahí he metido yo lo de retenciones de dividendos.

Los dividendos cobrados se meten en la casilla 024, pero los primeros 1500 no. Así lo he metido, era como menos salia a pagar y así me lo han aceptado. 

Al menos no me han citado de momento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

Pues...

Alea jacta est 

and i want my money back!!!!!! 8:)


----------



## Jarlaxe (26 Jun 2012)

Hoy han dejado un botijo para beber agua y gracias....ya esta medio desmantelado todo..


Patriot Coal Corp, PCX:NYQ company performance - FT.com


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A 20 que se ha quedado, pero por dejarme malamente :ouch:.
> 
> P.D. Me voy a pegar unos días desconectado de esto, dejaré niveles hasta fin de trimestre y luego ya saben. Unas sesiones para empezar a soltar cifras.
> 
> ...



No te desanimes, tus graficos es un trabajo excelente. Como era eso, nunca tantos debemos tanto a tan pocos.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> No te desanimes, tus graficos es un trabajo excelente. Como era eso, nunca tantos debemos tanto a tan pocos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk



Desanimao? Fijo que se va de vacaciones a jinncharse gambitas de sanlucar....:baba: :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Hoy han dejado un botijo para beber agua y gracias....ya esta medio desmantelado todo..
> 
> 
> Patriot Coal Corp, PCX:NYQ company performance - FT.com



Joder, ya no queda ni la tabiquería...:8:


----------



## The Hellion (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues...
> 
> Alea jacta est
> 
> and i want my money back!!!!!! 8:)



El año que viene me tocará pelear con Frau Merkel. La muy ****** se ha quedado con un 27% de mis divis. Y el Rajoy, el que iba a reducir los impuestos (es verdad que no tuvo cojones de decir lo del "read my lips, no more taxes" como Bush, probablemente porque para leerle los labios a Rajoy hace falta escafandra) se ha quedado con otro 21%. 

Menos mal que estamos en una Unión Monetaria y que han firmado tratados para evitar la doble imposición. Si no, me toca pagar a mi dividendos a estos dos hijos de mala madre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Jun 2012)

Bertok, estoy en la parte soleada de la trinchera. Si pasas por aquí trae algo fresquito de beber y crema solar, la de Pandoro déjala para los excursionistas :: aaaahhh y el cepillo para el jato, que llevo días sin cepillar a MV y luego me vomita las bolas de pelo 

Qué estrés de semana, les leo el jueves :


----------



## diosmercado (26 Jun 2012)

Malditos hdlgp yankis, siempre con la misma. A contrapie del resto del mundo, para que estan haciendo el chorra de esta manera?? a cuento de que? vomitan mierda hacia europa y luego ellos solos a subir y de cuando en cuando mandrilada.

Asco de mercado usano.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mil veces le dije que eso le pasa por frecuentar tugurios como ese....



I concur.

No entiendo como el Sr. FranR se dedica a pelear a bayoneta calada en el tugurio de chat ése, con personas que evidentemente no son capaces de reconocer el nivel de lo que aporta.

En fin, deportes de riesgo y tal.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2012)

kokaine dijo:


> Y no llegara el dia para los que no hacemos day trading, podamos invertir en una serie de valores y a vivir de dividendos y de revalorizaciones bursátiles???
> 
> Es como el que pillo SAN por debajo de 4 en 2009, se ha podido tirar unos años buenos de verdad, y sino solto cuando estuvo arriba tampoco pasa nada porque todavía, con el fin del mundo en ciernes (esta vez de verdad  ) no ha perdido dinero.




Ud. no está tan lejos de los daytraders como cree, al menos no técnicamente.

Aunque fuera capaz de pillar una buena entrada l/p (que está por ver, ya que eso no es nada fácil) eventualmente se vería abocado a tomar la decisión de realizar su posición (i.e., vender), dado que lo contrario sería un mercado eternamente alcista, en el que cualquiera podría ganar dinero sin más que comprar y esperar a que pasen los días.

Ud. tendría entonces dos problemas; el primero, ponderar exactamente cuándo vender. El segundo, una vez que ha vendido, decidir dónde volver a comprar (porque, claro, tendrá Ud. que hacer algo con su dinero una vez deshecha su posición anterior).

¿Le suena? Los que trabajamos a corto o a medio-corto tenemos el mismo problema, sólo que con mucha mayor frecuencia de lo que lo tendría Ud., así que nos apoyamos en algoritmos para tomar esas decisiones (de lo contrario estaríamos todo el día comiéndonos la cabeza).

Sé que la prensa y Hollywood venden otra cosa muy distinta, pero no me canso de repetirlo a todo aquel que quiere escucharme: la bolsa es un tema muy jodido y muy complejo *si se quiere vivir de ello*, requiere entrega plena y dedicación profesional absoluta, y aún así de vez en cuando te meten alguna que otra hostia homérica y te dejan pajarito.

Esa imagen falsa, engañosa e irreal, en la que el marido llega a casa tras su dura jornada de trabajo, besa a su mujer, acaricia a su perro, y entonces se sienta 10 minutos delante de su ordenador con una cerveza, como el que se sienta a leer el periódico, mientras decide las posiciones que va a abrir para el día siguiente, es precisamente eso: un tangazo como una catedral, un engaño.

El que se acerque a la bolsa pensando eso (_regardless of timeframe_) tiene garantizado que, eventualmente, regalará su dinero al Mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> I concur.
> 
> No entiendo como el Sr. FranR se dedica a pelear a bayoneta calada en el tugurio de chat ése, con personas que evidentemente no son capaces de reconocer el nivel de lo que aporta.
> 
> En fin, deportes de riesgo y tal.




Yo me hago una idea...


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El año que viene me tocará pelear con Frau Merkel. La muy ****** se ha quedado con un 27% de mis divis. Y el Rajoy, el que iba a reducir los impuestos (es verdad que no tuvo cojones de decir lo del "read my lips, no more taxes" como Bush, probablemente porque para leerle los labios a Rajoy hace falta escafandra) se ha quedado con otro 21%.
> 
> Menos mal que estamos en una Unión Monetaria y que han firmado tratados para evitar la doble imposición. Si no, me toca pagar a mi dividendos a estos dos hijos de mala madre.



Hay un formulario para pedir que te devuelvan la pasta. Alemania tiene convenio de doble imposicion. Lo colgaron en el foro hace menos de un mes.

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

Aburrido abro la web del periódico local y veo, sin leer el pie de foto, esta imagen:







¿cuel es vuestro primer pensamiento?



Spoiler



castuza lo mismo pensé yo


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aburrido abro la web del periódico local y veo, sin leer el pie de foto, esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La miras con malos ojos ::, seguro que en una noche de fiesta has hecho cosas peores :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La miras con malos ojos ::, seguro que en una noche de fiesta has hecho cosas peores :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



:XX: que cabrón! en mi descargo he de decir que fué por el garrafón.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: que cabrón! en mi descargo he de decir que fué por el garrafón.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Tiene perdón siempre que no la hayas pagado las fantas ....::

No sigas, que se descubre el pastel


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. no está tan lejos de los daytraders como cree, al menos no técnicamente.
> 
> Aunque fuera capaz de pillar una buena entrada l/p (que está por ver, ya que eso no es nada fácil) eventualmente se vería abocado a tomar la decisión de realizar su posición (i.e., vender), dado que lo contrario sería un mercado eternamente alcista, en el que cualquiera podría ganar dinero sin más que comprar y esperar a que pasen los días.
> 
> ...



Mier....no puedo dar un thanks pero no puedo más que citarte y genuflexarme ante la reflexión posiblemente más racional de este mítico hilo.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

bertok salimos ya de la trinchera??Y para todos los at veis alguna entrada que merezca la pena (sin que sea ningun chicharro). He estado tanto tiempo en la trinchera que empiezo a tener exceso de liquidez (hasta me ha dado por mirar depositos....)


----------



## Macaco (26 Jun 2012)

¿Como lo veis para mañana en el chicharribex?

a) Rebota en el soporte de los 6450 - 6500 y rumbo a los 7000

b) Ni soporte ni nada... guanazo y rumbo a los 6000

c) Ni una cosa ni otra y desencajate las mandibulas que te va un cagarro como un pan


Thxs of forearm!


----------



## Sipanha (26 Jun 2012)

Saludos de nuevo a todos.

A destacar la defensa numantina en el SPX500 de los 1313... increible la pasta que se han debido dejar para no bajar a los 1306.

Gracias a la Merkelita hoy hemos podido ver que por ahora no entra en los planes inmediatos de los leoncios el bajar el SPX500 de 1300.

Gracias Merkelita. ::


----------



## The Hellion (26 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay un formulario para pedir que te devuelvan la pasta. Alemania tiene convenio de doble imposicion. Lo colgaron en el foro hace menos de un mes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk



Sí, ya lo tengo. Lo que pasa es que me temo que será un jaleo de cojones. Entre otras cosas, porque no te lo devuelven todo, e influye el porcentaje de dividendos "libres de impuestos" que hayas percibido. 

Aunque en descargo de los alemanes, te vuelven loco, pero al final pagan. Por lo que se ve, los franceses pasan absolutamente. Cogen el impreso de doble imposición y lo tiran a la basura. 

Lo que ya no sé qué harán (aunque me lo imagino) son los italianos. :XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]yHzh0PvMWTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arminio_borrado (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> bertok salimos ya de la trinchera??Y para todos los at veis alguna entrada que merezca la pena (sin que sea ningun chicharro). He estado tanto tiempo en la trinchera que empiezo a tener exceso de liquidez (hasta me ha dado por mirar depositos....)



Si el abandono de trinchera es con intención de "no retornar" en mucho tiempo, creo que todavía queda un tramo gordo de bajada, y probablemente lo podamos ver a lo largo de este año. Tengo una idea de un punto en el que coger todos los bártulos , salir y a ver que pasa, si me salvo o piso una mina ::, porque puede ser la mejor oportunidad en años (eso lo dijo Bertok hace tiempo y coincido plenamente). 

Pero mientras tanto, la cosa anda para salir, pillar patatas, robar unas manzanas del huerto de Don Emilio y volver. Al menos, esa es mi opinión. Y si me equivoco y resulta que ya hemos visto los mínimos, pues mientras pille las suficientes patatas para hacer tortillas en la trinchera me conformo .


----------



## Navarrorum (26 Jun 2012)

,,,y que opinan de esta estrategia que acabo de recibir en mi correo que indica Bolsamania? ¿De su NEWSLETTER para estos tiempos convulsos?



> Thoma H. Kee, presidente y consejero delegado (CEO) de Stock Traders Daily, nos deja hoy una interesante estrategia “mecánica” para operar en un mercado como el actual, y que se basa en las siguientes normas:
> 
> 
> - Comenzar todas las semanas “en efectivo”.
> ...



Es decir los soportes y resistencias y las rayitas de colores que ustedes colocan en los graficos tan estudiados tienen poca valides AHORA.:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> bertok salimos ya de la trinchera??Y para todos los at veis alguna entrada que merezca la pena (sin que sea ningun chicharro). He estado tanto tiempo en la trinchera que empiezo a tener exceso de liquidez (hasta me ha dado por mirar depositos....)



Yo no salgo. Las señales son negativas para los largos, mira el último gráfico que puse :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> ¿Como lo veis para mañana en el chicharribex?
> 
> a) Rebota en el soporte de los 6450 - 6500 y rumbo a los 7000
> 
> ...



Puede hacer cualquier cosa, pero la debilidad sugiere que hay muchas probabilidades de hostión una vez más


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2012)

Mañana susto o muerte, ustedes elijen ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2012)

Aquí otro en la trinchera...liquidez total desde ayer.

Mi saldo a junio 2012 es positivo, 177 euros, con un volumen operado de 150.000 euros. Los de bankinter deben estar contentos con las comisiones...

Para un gacelo como yo, de verdad, lo considero un éxito dado mi historial.

Así que ahora a esperar...ahora de vacaciones es más fácil estar en liquidez, en el curro uno está tentado a entrar a robar manzanas y acaba jodido.

Sin embargo de vacaciones entre unas cosas y otras....le dan por culo a esto


Salvo que haya que salir disparado de la trinchera:cook:


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no salgo. Las señales son negativas para los largos, mira el último gráfico que puse :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Muchas gracias por el gráfico, no lo habia visto.Pues nada a esperar en la trinchera.


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, ya lo tengo. Lo que pasa es que me temo que será un jaleo de cojones. Entre otras cosas, porque no te lo devuelven todo, e influye el porcentaje de dividendos "libres de impuestos" que hayas percibido.
> 
> Aunque en descargo de los alemanes, te vuelven loco, pero al final pagan. Por lo que se ve, los franceses pasan absolutamente. Cogen el impreso de doble imposición y lo tiran a la basura.
> 
> ...



Yo con los holandeses no tengo problemas. De todas formas el dinero robado por el otro gobierno es deducible en irpf, asi que no lo pierdes todo al menos te lo deduces. 

A mi los holandeses me roban un 19% y el enjoyrajoy un 21%, lo que pasa es que los 1500 euros primeros siempre y cuando hayas comprado las acciones 2 meses antes no computan como ingresos.


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2012)

FCC esta a minimo del año 9,025. 
Con un dividendo a la vista.
13/07/2012 Complementario 2011 Ordinario 0,65


¿Subira al menos 5% antes de cobrar el dividendo? 
¿Aunque puede bajar un 20% antes de julio?

Falta ver mañana la subasta para salir un ratito de la trinchera.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2012)

Alguien se anima a ayudarme a rellenar las tablas con los ingresos y beneficios de los ultimos de 10 años??
Estoy tardando mas de lo que pensaba porque hay que bajarse las cuentas desde la cnmv al menos las anteriores a 2007

Ver archivo adjunto acciones.rar


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien se anima a ayudarme a rellenar las tablas con los ingresos y beneficios de los ultimos de 10 años??
> Estoy tardando mas de lo que pensaba porque hay que bajarse las cuentas desde la cnmv al menos las anteriores a 2007
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 50325



Puedo colaborar, cuando finalice mi guerra particular (obras), si el asunto puede esperar una semana. 
Por ahora solo puedo conectarme unos 10 minutos al dia y con mala cobertura

Saludos a todo el HVEI


----------



## ponzi (27 Jun 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Puedo colaborar, cuando finalice mi guerra particular (obras), si el asunto puede esperar una semana.
> Por ahora solo puedo conectarme unos 10 minutos al dia y con mala cobertura
> 
> Saludos a todo el HVEI



Fenomenal, cuanta mas informacion consigamos mas conscientes seremos de la situación financiera de cada empresa asi como de su evolucion a lo largo de un periodo razonable (10 años).Ya he terminado la ficha de iberdrola


Ver archivo adjunto 50328





En este primer gráfico vemos como el señor galan se ha dedicado a incrementar de forma exponencial las ventas de su empresa sin embargo la rentabilidad real de esas ventas ha caido desde un 12,09% en el 2000 hasta un 8'86%




¿El motivo? Desde el año 2006 se ha dedicado a incrementar las ventas a base de deuda lo cual ha perjudicado la rentabilidad neta del negocio.

Moraleja: Niños no os endeudeis ))


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no salgo. Las señales son negativas para los largos, mira el último gráfico que puse :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Amigo, España está liderando el after. Semos mu guenos y los megores!!!!.

Este país marcha directo a la champions league.

Por cierto, RameroJoy ... ya que es evidente que no lees el foro ..... solo decirte que eres un auténtico HDLGP. Ahora estoy más desahogado .... porque vaya pedazo de cabrón que han elegido de presidente. Peor imposible, va camino de empatar a ZijoPuta.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> FCC esta a minimo del año 9,025.
> Con un dividendo a la vista.
> 13/07/2012 Complementario 2011 Ordinario 0,65
> 
> ...



No lo han dejado subir a pesar de que hacia buenas maneras recientemente. No obstante, aún no se ha despeñado.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Jun 2012)

Como van los futuros del ibex ahora? Yo solo puedo ver la cotizacion de las 20 h


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Jun 2012)

46 puntos arriba.
6557


----------



## ponzi (27 Jun 2012)

Ya tengo hecho el análisis de bme,iberdrola,gas natural y ebro

Ver archivo adjunto acciones.rar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo hecho el análisis de bme,iberdrola,gas natural y ebro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 50336




Aporte cojonudo maester ponzi.

Interpretando sus gráficas, a modo bartolo en el bar con palilloentre los dientes, es que el problema de ibe y gas, es la deuda! Yeah.... he inventado la rueda


----------



## Navarrorum (27 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo hecho el análisis de bme,iberdrola,gas natural y ebro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 50336




:Aplausolas plas plas:Aplauso:

+10 THANKS


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo hecho el análisis de bme,iberdrola,gas natural y ebro
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 50336



Gracias, muchas gracias.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jun 2012)

Off-topic... o no

Si tuvieseis que estar leyendo en un libro "negociación de alta frecuencia" constantemente, por HFT, ¿os rechinarían los dientes?

¿Preferiríais trading de alta frecuencia?


----------



## juanfer (27 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No lo han dejado subir a pesar de que hacia buenas maneras recientemente. No obstante, aún no se ha despeñado.



La han subido en la subasta. Me esperaré, lo tengo en el radar.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Jun 2012)

Que poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Off-topic... o no
> 
> Si tuvieseis que estar leyendo en un libro "negociación de alta frecuencia" constantemente, por HFT, ¿os rechinarían los dientes?
> 
> ¿Preferiríais trading de alta frecuencia?



hombre sr hellion....to trade es comerciar, negociar. Otra cosa es que ya estemos acostumbrados al anglicismo.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hombre sr hellion....to trade es comerciar, negociar. Otra cosa es que ya estemos acostumbrados al anglicismo.



No, si a mí me lo va a decir. 

Lo que pasa es que hay veces que uno se siente raro utilizando lenguaje versallesco entre una pandilla de ganstas... como si el tito mc fuera "el que te copula" en vez del "el que te focka"... ya me entiende usted, ¿verdad?

Y total, si los que no están en el mundillo no van a leer el libro, surge la duda de si tanto "coeficiente de precio a beneficio" por PER y tanta ultracorrección no será un poco cansina. 

Tiene que haber un término medio entre la voz en off del nodo y Manolo Lama dando berridos.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que la tecnología está en la parte alcista, sin embargo tenemos un poco de volumen vendedor, aunque el camuflado está comprador, de todas formas son niveles un poco neutrales aun.

Como niveles en el Stoxx entraría largo en 2124-2114 y corto en 2139-2169, tengo más pero la sesión parece algo lateral en estos momentos, a ver si se deciden por ir a alguna parte.


----------



## Domina (27 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No, si a mí me lo va a decir.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que hay veces que uno se siente raro utilizando lenguaje versallesco entre una pandilla de ganstas... como si el tito mc fuera "el que te copula" en vez del "el que te focka"... ya me entiende usted, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Lo que tu llamas ultracorrección no es más que Castellano. Yo me he educado en un colegio bilingüe (de los de verdad) y digo, por ejemplo, sobrecontratación en lugar de overbooking y retroalimentación en lugar de feedback. Y si alguien me lo recrimina o le hace gracia, seguimos la conversación en inglés.

Se que al final el inglés se comerá a todas las demás lenguas, pero le tengo un respeto de anciano moribundo a la lengua de Cervantes. 

Por cierto, buen hilo teneis por aquí. Seguiré leyéndolo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Domina dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas ultracorrección no es más que Castellano. Yo me he educado en un colegio bilingüe (de los de verdad) y digo, por ejemplo, sobrecontratación en lugar de overbooking y retroalimentación en lugar de feedback. Y si alguien me lo recrimina o le hace gracia, seguimos la conversación en inglés.
> 
> Se que al final el inglés se comerá a todas las demás lenguas, pero le tengo un respeto de anciano moribundo a la lengua de Cervantes.
> 
> Por cierto, buen hilo teneis por aquí. Seguiré leyéndolo.



Tecnología por el lado castellano


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2012)

Muchas veces no es cuestión ya de respeto por la lengua, sino de costumbres, usos o convencionalismos (sobre todo en trabajos de naturaleza técnica, que es donde más predomina el inglés).

Yo tengo un gran respeto por el castellano, me encanta como lengua, pero no hay nada que me chirríe los oídos más que - pongo sólo un ejemplo - un S.O. *nix con los mensajes de sistema en castellano. A mí, que la bash me responda con un "Comando no encontrado" me da una patada en la espinilla.

Al final del día prima también tu propia comodidad, y llega un momento en según que trabajos, en que te encuentras mucho más cómodo en inglés que en castellano. Es evidente que yo no pido un "shot" cuando voy a los bares, pero en mi trabajo todos los sistemas los instalo en inglés, tengo proveedores americanos, cuando desarrollo sistemas comento mi código en inglés, y así todo. No por ello dejo de estar orgulloso de mi lengua materna.

De hecho, y ahora que me paro a pensarlo, este hilo es el único lugar en el que uso el castellano durante toda mi jornada laboral... 



Domina dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas ultracorrección no es más que Castellano. Yo me he educado en un colegio bilingüe (de los de verdad) y digo, por ejemplo, sobrecontratación en lugar de overbooking y retroalimentación en lugar de feedback. Y si alguien me lo recrimina o le hace gracia, seguimos la conversación en inglés.
> 
> Se que al final el inglés se comerá a todas las demás lenguas, pero le tengo un respeto de anciano moribundo a la lengua de Cervantes.
> 
> Por cierto, buen hilo teneis por aquí. Seguiré leyéndolo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muchas veces no es cuestión ya de respeto por la lengua, sino de costumbres, usos o convencionalismos (sobre todo en trabajos de naturaleza técnica, que es donde más predomina el inglés).
> 
> Yo tengo un gran respeto por el castellano, me encanta como lengua, pero no hay nada que me chirríe los oídos más que - pongo sólo un ejemplo - un S.O. *nix con los mensajes de sistema en castellano. A mí, que la bash me responda con un "Comando no encontrado" me da una patada en la espinilla.
> 
> ...



Tecnología por el lado inglés

disclaimer: estoy aburrido..... :XX:


----------



## aksarben (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De hecho, y ahora que me paro a pensarlo, este hilo es el único lugar en el que uso el castellano durante toda mi jornada laboral...



Ver al Gallo Claudio en VO...

Respect!

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ver al Gallo Claudio en VO...
> 
> Respect!
> 
> :XX:




¡ Claro ! ¿ No lo ha probado ? Es magnífico, creo que pierde mucho, pero mucho, en la versión castellana ::::

Las canciones que se marcan tanto el gallo como el perro, en particular, son descojonantes en versión original. Se nota que para la versión castellana las han tenido que meter "con calzador".


----------



## The Hellion (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muchas veces no es cuestión ya de respeto por la lengua, sino de costumbres, usos o convencionalismos (sobre todo en trabajos de naturaleza técnica, que es donde más predomina el inglés).
> 
> Yo tengo un gran respeto por el castellano, me encanta como lengua, pero no hay nada que me chirríe los oídos más que - pongo sólo un ejemplo - un S.O. *nix con los mensajes de sistema en castellano. A mí, que la bash me responda con un "Comando no encontrado" me da una patada en la espinilla.
> 
> ...



Al final, en mi opinión, se trata de encontrar un equilibrio. Para mí es mucho más fácil tirar por la calle del medio, seguir la norma y hacer un ladrillo que haga desconectar después de quince minutos de lectura al lector que se dedica a la inversión. Si alguien dice algo, señalo a los manuales de estilo de castellano y a correr. Yo me cubro las espaldas, mi editor también y todos contentos. ¿Todos? ¿Qué opina el lector? 

Una cosa es trufar de palabros ingleses textos originalmente escritos en castellano, y otra, que a la hora de traducir textos que no estaban pensados para ser traducidos, la aplicación de la norma a rajatabla haga que el texto sea infumable. 

¿De verdad suena mejor en español "los diez métodos fundamentales del operador en los mercados financieros" que "los diez métodos fundamentales del trader"? Porque claro, si decimos "del negociador" no sabremos si es un trader o un "deal maker" o un "negotiator". Y eso del operador en los mercados financieros repetido cuatrocientas veces en un libro de doscientas páginas puede hacerse pesado, muy pesado.


----------



## Felix (27 Jun 2012)

Que bonito seria el mundo si el sentido comun fuese comun.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ver al Gallo Claudio en VO...
> 
> Respect!
> 
> :XX:



Todas las películas que veo, ya sea en DVD o en TV y, cuando puedo en el ordenador, las veo en V.O., es que no hay color. Muchas veces se tienen que pervertir los chistes anglos para que no hagan ni la mitad de gracia, luego los traductores hablan con una voz robótica inaguantable, no le dan ni pizca de sentimiento al papel y para colmo muchas veces se escogen voces que no tienen nada que ver con el original.

Aunque el acento mexicano con el que doblaron al gallo Claudio no estaba nada mal, pero era otra época bastante diferente, hoy en día la calidad de los doblajes ha bajado muchísimo.

PD: ¿han visto mi 'siyalodeciayo' en el Stoxx?


----------



## Felix (27 Jun 2012)

En polonia pones la tele y todas las peliculas estan dobladas por el mismo tio que traduce a todos los personajes con la misma voz aseptica. Tengo entendido que intentaron cambiar esto y hubo protestas generalizadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Tecnología en el lado avícola.... bueno vale, ya terminó la simulación. Todo muy bonito, gracias.... :XX:


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tecnología en el lado avícola.... bueno vale, ya terminó la simulación. Todo muy bonito, gracias.... :XX:



si se aburre, tiene unos vídeos pendientes :no:

tecnología del lado toca****nes


----------



## mutiko (27 Jun 2012)

Guanas...



pollastre dijo:


> De hecho, y ahora que me paro a pensarlo, este hilo es el único lugar en el que uso el castellano durante toda mi jornada laboral...



Me siento orgulloso de que nos considere parte de su jornada laboral. Supongo que a otros pobladores del hilo les pasara lo mismo.



Domina dijo:


> Se que al final el inglés se comerá a todas las demás lenguas, pero le tengo un respeto de anciano moribundo a la lengua de Cervantes.



No termino de estar de acuerdo con eso, yo pienso mas en una especie de esperanto expontaneo (no fabricado como el esperanto propiamente dicho) fruto de la interrelacion de los paises, por supuesto no hoy, ni mañana, pero si tal vez para el siglo XXII. Puede que en ese esperanto natural haya un dominio del ingles, pero nada mas.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> En polonia pones la tele y todas las peliculas estan dobladas por el mismo tio que traduce a todos los personajes con la misma voz aseptica. Tengo entendido que intentaron cambiar esto y hubo protestas generalizadas.





Algo había oido. Pero que yo recuerde nunca lo he conseguido ver en ningún sitio...


----------



## Domina (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muchas veces no es cuestión ya de respeto por la lengua, sino de costumbres, usos o convencionalismos (sobre todo en trabajos de naturaleza técnica, que es donde más predomina el inglés).
> 
> Yo tengo un gran respeto por el castellano, me encanta como lengua, pero no hay nada que me chirríe los oídos más que - pongo sólo un ejemplo - un S.O. *nix con los mensajes de sistema en castellano. A mí, que la bash me responda con un "Comando no encontrado" me da una patada en la espinilla.
> 
> ...



Solo faltaba que les fueras a explicar el código a los americanos en castellano jeje. Con respecto al "comando no encontrado" yo no le vería problema ninguno. 

En todo lo técnico es normal que "chirríen" algunos términos, pero es simplemente por que nos hemos acostumbrado a otros. Siempre que es posible, prefiero tener repertorio en ambos idiomas. Como decía una profesora (británica), una delgada línea roja separa el bilingüismo del Spanglish. 

Hay gente que parece preferir el anglicismo incluso cuando existe una palabra equivalente de uso común, supongo que con ánimo de sonar más moderno o competente, pero, en mi opinión, el efecto es el contrario. 

El castellano bien utilizado puede ser mucho más espectacular que cualquier mezcla.

And of course you wouldn't simply ask for a "shot" in a pub, since all in this thread seem to be tonic water connoisseurs.


----------



## atman (27 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Todas las películas que veo, ya sea en DVD o en TV y, cuando puedo en el ordenador, lo veo en V.O., es que no hay color. Muchas veces se tienen que pervertir los chistes anglos para que no hagan ni la mitad de gracia, luego *los traductores hablan con una voz *robótica inaguantable, no le dan ni pizca de sentimiento al papel y para colmo muchas veces se escogen voces que no tienen nada que ver con el original.
> 
> Aunque el acento mexicano con el que doblaron al gallo Claudio no estaba nada mal, pero era otra época bastante diferente, hoy en día la calidad de los doblajes ha bajado muchísimo.
> 
> PD: ¿han visto mi 'siyalodeciayo' en el Stoxx?



Sí, bueno... a veces ganamos con el cambio ¿eh?... cuando estudiaba inglés, a la profesora no se lo ocurrió otra cosa, para la primera vez, que ponernos "Corrupción en Miami" (que estaba en antena) en su versión original. Escuchar la voz original de Don Jhonson, todo un macho-man en castellano, que era furor de las nenas, con su verdadera voz y acento... creo que estuvimos riéndonos una semana. Primero de Don y luego de las mozas de clase...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

Si el ingles se come el mundo yo me hago marciano, de marte, o de venus segun sea el clima, aunque venus suena a cuchilla de afeitar de mujer.

La bolsa esta mu burrida hoy, lo dejaran todo para moverlo mañana y pasado con la nosecuanta reunion de la eurozona para salvar a la propia eurozona.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

Domina dijo:


> Solo faltaba que les fueras a explicar el código a los americanos en castellano jeje. Con respecto al "comando no encontrado" yo no le vería problema ninguno.
> 
> En todo lo técnico es normal que "chirríen" algunos términos, pero es simplemente por que nos hemos acostumbrado a otros. Siempre que es posible, prefiero tener repertorio en ambos idiomas. Como decía una profesora (británica), una delgada línea roja separa el bilingüismo del Spanglish.
> 
> ...



En España aparentar saber ingles da estatus, es el cayenne de los idiomas.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jun 2012)

A los ricos levelitos en el SPX500.

Pivot: 1318

Resisténcias: 1327 y 1333
Supportes: 1312 y 1304

Levelitos to be considerados: 
Por up: 1325, 1331 y 1335
By abajo: 1315 y 1306

Seems que hoy only se ha move el pivot, los levelitos se mantienen mas o less like ayer.

Enjoy! ::


----------



## Seren (27 Jun 2012)

Domina dijo:


> Se que al final el inglés se comerá a todas las demás lenguas, pero le tengo un respeto de anciano moribundo a la lengua de Cervantes.



Tranquilo, no tendrán ese privilegio los anglófonos, y mucho menos con el castellano. 

Posiblemente se de la paradoja en unas decadas que las poblaciones de lenguas muy habladas como el chino, español, frances, alemán...además de seguir utilizando su lengua materna entre ellos aprendan a la perfeccion el ingles, mientras el angloparlante habra dejado en su mayoría de aprender otra lengua (ya lo hacen por no necesitarlo). Eso acabará siendo una terrible desventaja para ellos. No sólo para comunicarse oralmente, en el mundo de internet por ejemplo el angloparlante no entenderá ni pio de los millones de ubicaciones en otros idiomas, mientras que nosotros entenderemos las nuestras y las que esten en ingles. Y eso si es un problema cuando la poblacion con el ingles como lengua materna es sólo de 450 millones de personas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> si se aburre, tiene unos vídeos pendientes :no:
> 
> tecnología del lado toca****nes



dudas artísticas tengo, paciencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

El ingles es un idioma relativamente sencillo de aprender, y ahora mismo es el idioma oficial de la mayor pontencia mundial, asi que muy posiblemente se convierta en una lengua oficiosa en el mundo, pero eso no quiere decir que las demas lenguas vayan a morir, bueno quizas el griego si, ese pueblo al ritmo que llevan acabaran vendiendo los puertos, las islas y hasta la lengua.


----------



## Domina (27 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Al final, en mi opinión, se trata de encontrar un equilibrio. Para mí es mucho más fácil tirar por la calle del medio, seguir la norma y hacer un ladrillo que haga desconectar después de quince minutos de lectura al lector que se dedica a la inversión. Si alguien dice algo, señalo a los manuales de estilo de castellano y a correr. Yo me cubro las espaldas, mi editor también y todos contentos. ¿Todos? ¿Qué opina el lector?
> 
> Una cosa es trufar de palabros ingleses textos originalmente escritos en castellano, y otra, que a la hora de traducir textos que no estaban pensados para ser traducidos, la aplicación de la norma a rajatabla haga que el texto sea infumable.
> 
> ¿De verdad suena mejor en español "los diez métodos fundamentales del operador en los mercados financieros" que "los diez métodos fundamentales del trader"? Porque claro, si decimos "del negociador" no sabremos si es un trader o un "deal maker" o un "negotiator". Y eso del operador en los mercados financieros repetido cuatrocientas veces en un libro de doscientas páginas puede hacerse pesado, muy pesado.




Última intervención linguística, que he venido aquí a leer lo que pasa en el Ibex 

Las traducciones directas pueden hacer el texto ininteligible, por eso es muy importante el papel del traductor. Y que haga interpretación, por que para traducir palabra por palabra ya esta google.

Si realmente no existen términos en el castellano para los conceptos que describes, estamos peor de lo que pensaba.


----------



## Felix (27 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si el ingles se come el mundo yo me hago marciano, de marte, o de venus segun sea el clima, aunque venus suena a cuchilla de afeitar de mujer.
> 
> La bolsa esta mu burrida hoy, lo dejaran todo para moverlo mañana y pasado con la *nosecuanta reunion de la eurozona para salvar a la propia eurozona*.



Yo tambien pensaba que era una tonteria discutir sobre con que mano y de que parte de l cuerpo debes agarrarte para intentar sacarte a ti mismo del agua cuando no sabes nadar y te hundes. Pero despues de ver que los castuzos estan empeñados en que la mejor manera es estirarse de los cojonnes tengo esperanzas de que puedan sacar algo en claro. Total peor no se puede hacer.


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2012)

_Technology by bears' side !!_



Hum... pues no, esta vez no me hace "tolón"... me quedo con la versión hispana ::

_Un soneto me manda hacer baneanteeee...._ ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

Bueno y hablando de bolsa un poco, parece que l ibex ha frenado en las caidas, y nos mantiene en un lateral de 400 puntos, con una volatilidad que hara las delicias de los expertos en derivados y maquinitas. Poco o nada a hacer en la bolsa española ahora solo que perder dinero si no se tienen las herramientas adecuadas.

La bolsa americana que no pudo con aquellos 14xx y ahora con una economia que vislumbra la recesion no parece buen momento de ir a buscar los dineros en el lado larguista, pero tampoco se producen las caidas. Y la FED por medio.

Sorprende por otro lado la descorrelacion entre el petrolio y el sp500. 

Hoy juega España, asi que seguramente tendremos alguna subida de iva o alguna cosa de esas.


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Technology by bears' side !!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sip!

es como "Huge Jalapenean Cat" ... da un poco de cosica :ouch:

::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo tambien pensaba que era una tonteria discutir sobre con que mano y de que parte de l cuerpo debes agarrarte para intentar sacarte a ti mismo del agua cuando no sabes nadar y te hundes. Pero despues de ver que los castuzos estan empeñados en que la mejor manera es estirarse de los cojonnes tengo esperanzas de que puedan sacar algo en claro. Total peor no se puede hacer.



Siempre sacan algo en claro, que el hotel de turno esta muy bien.

Pues se sentaran las partes enfrentadas y comprobaran que estan enfrentadas, acordaran algo para salir en la foto, alguna medida de subir impuestos, y cuadrar las agendas para la proxima reunion cuando las medidas de esta hayan fracasado. 

Claro esta que esto lo moveran unos 500 puntos arriba y abajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2012)

Una cosa si digo, hay que estar dentro de bolsa desde mañana mismo, no tengo claro aun si corto o largo, pero lo importante que es entrar dentro ya esta claro, ahora solo queda decidir la direccion.


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip!
> 
> es como "Huge Jalapenean Cat" ... da un poco de cosica :ouch:
> 
> ::



Es que Jalapeño es un nombre español, sería Big Jalapeño Kitty


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una cosa si digo, hay que estar dentro de bolsa desde mañana mismo, no tengo claro aun si corto o largo, pero lo importante que es entrar dentro ya esta claro, ahora solo queda decidir la direccion.



De momento yo también veo chuzos del lado bajista :cook:


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es que Jalapeño es un nombre español, sería Big Jalapeño Kitty



exijo jueces imparciales para dirimir esta disputa

voto por la mía, of course


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> exijo jueces imparciales para dirimir esta disputa
> 
> voto por la mía, of course



Venga, lo ponemos con acento gringo y a tirar millas:

Big Jalapenou Kitty :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2012)

A mí me suena como más señorial, más rimbombante, el "Jalapenean Cat". Pero le añadiría algo de drama y un toque de gangstah, algo así como:

"Colossal Mothafuckah Jalapenean Catz"

Sí, oh, sí.... yo en el Bronx no tendría precio... tardarían unos 30 segundos en meterme dentro de uno de esos bidones callejeros y pegarme fuego


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Jun 2012)

Oigan,,,Y digo yo... no se habia levantado ya el castigo al amigo Borne du Batery???


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí me suena como más señorial, más rimbombante, el "Jalapenean Cat". Pero le añadiría algo de drama y un toque de gangstah, algo así como:
> 
> "Colossal Mothafuckah Jalapenean Catz"
> 
> Sí, oh, sí.... yo en el Bronx no tendría precio... tardarían unos 30 segundos en meterme dentro de uno de esos bidones callejeros y pegarme fuego



por mi parte, clara vencedora su versión del JJJ :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Oigan,,,Y digo yo... no se habia levantado ya el castigo al amigo Borne du Batery???



claro! 
no nota usted más calor del habitual??

psss ... psss; dicen mis fuentes (también soy hinportante), que se debe a que Du Batery ha EXIGIDO a la CIA ataque indiscriminado con HAARP contra tod@ aquel que postee en el hilo.

vigilen sus IP : también a l@s que tengan conexión satélite, cuidadito :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

I'm fast bitches













[YOUTUBE]G34eWjbrBxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (27 Jun 2012)

Tiene narices el T'windows... quiere dar como positivo el dato de la balanza comercial, cuando éste es exactamente la confirmación de lo jodidas que están las cosas...

Pensábamos que era imposible hacerlo peor que ZP, pero parece que estos se están empeñando... igual lo consiguen!!


----------



## mutiko (27 Jun 2012)

Un poco de offtopic:

Noticias 3D - Prisin para quien descargue material con copyright en Japn



> Hace unos días fue aprobada una enmienda en Japón sobre propiedad intelectual que acarrearía penas de prisión a usuarios que violen el copyright mediante la descarga de contenido protegido. Previamente, el subir este tipo de material estaba penado, pero ahora también lo está el descargarlo.
> 
> Por si fuera poco, la Asociación de la Industria Musical de Japón, insta a los ISPs para que instalen un software capaz de detectar descargas ilegales y que de ser así, se detengan éstas por orden de los proveedores de Internet.
> 
> ...



Dentro de poco va a ser mas delito bajarse una de bisbal que robar el dinero de los contribuyentes. Hasta ahora tenian las dos el mismo castigo: NADA.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Jun 2012)

.
Puff, el EuroStoxx en 16 puntos toda la mañana, que estarán tramando ... 

:


Tecnología del lado aburrir a las ovejas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Puff, el EuroStoxx en 16 puntos toda la mañana, que estarán tramando ...
> 
> :
> ...


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Jun 2012)

Bueno, puesto que fuera de la trinchera caen morterazos como chuzos, hace un calor de espanto y como que ya me aburro un poco... me voy haciendo las maletas pa pirarme mañana a windsurfear un poco a Tarifa.

Empieza el summer!!!!

Tomaré unos cacharros despues de navegar ( no gincs...si mojitos y/o habanas con limón) a las saludes de ustedes por las tardes en el Arte Vida, Hotel - Tarifa Hotel Arte Vida que yo ya eso de salir por la noche no me vá mucho...

Buenas plusvis a toos!


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bueno, puesto que fuera de la trinchera caen morterazos como chuzos, hace un calor de espanto y como que ya me aburro un poco... me voy haciendo las maletas pa pirarme mañana a windsurfear un poco a Tarifa.
> 
> Empieza el summer!!!!
> 
> ...



¡A subir y bajar olas grandes del +- 5%, como en la borsa!
Buenas vacances.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Jun 2012)

.
SE lo están pensando aún por dónde tiran la sesión, pero no me creo que se tire así hasta el cierre:












Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2012)

Si que se lo están pensando. Mantienen canal principal (publicado ayer en blog)

Me paso para saludar y DING DONG....::

Toma del frasco PIRATON


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me _hexacervas_....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si que se lo están pensando. Mantienen canal principal (publicado ayer en blog)
> 
> Me paso para saludar y DING DONG....::
> 
> Toma del frasco PIRATON



.
El EuroStoxx lleva ya una hora en ¡5 puntos! 

Hasta las máquinas de HFT han pedido permiso para salir a tomarse unas cañas, visto lo visto. Que si eso ya vuelven por la tarde.

Yo espero que rompan por arriba, así que ya saben ...


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> El EuroStoxx lleva ya una hora en ¡5 puntos!
> 
> Hasta las máquinas de HFT han pedido permiso para salir a t*omarse unas cañas*, visto lo visto. Que si eso ya vuelven por la tarde.
> ...



Hamijo yo me estoy tomando una speciale flag "biere de prestige"...no está mala. In situ..

A ver quien adivina de donde es?


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me _hexacervas_....



Dame un thanks y no me seas Jalapeño anda!!!:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Dame un thanks y no me seas Jalapeño anda!!!:XX:



Dos te doy, que luego te nos vas al chat y vienes lloriqueando que te faltan el respeto...





 :XX: :XX:

edit: _ale mivia comé_!!!

Disfruten de sus vaciones...._mamomeh_!


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2012)

segun la información de volumen y precio, alguien me podría explicar como una acción puede subir o bajar su cotización sin que varíe el volumen de acciones?:

14:14 30,87 129.299,00 
14:14 30,86 129.299,00 
14:14 30,85 127.553,00 
14:12 30,85 125.474,00 
14:12 30,89 125.474,00 
14:12 30,90 125.152,00


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

eurodolar tiene el macd en diario cruzando a la baja :baba:

mantenemos los cortos con un par de eggs :cook:


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jun 2012)

Dios que dia tan aburrido y que calor tan insoportable. Voy a intentar poner una foto pa no aburrirme.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo yo me estoy tomando una speciale flag "biere de *prestige*"...no está mala. In situ..
> 
> A ver quien adivina de donde es?



Nose.... aquí? ::


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jun 2012)

Dato de pedidos de bienes duraderos USA... manipulado como a ellos les da la gana. Revisando lo que les interesa para variar. Ahora a subir claro.


----------



## Sipanha (27 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dato de pedidos de bienes duraderos USA... manipulado como a ellos les da la gana. Revisando lo que les interesa para variar. Ahora a subir claro.



Hoyga, y porque no se pone largo? Igual le cambia el humor. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dios que dia tan aburrido y que calor tan insoportable. Voy a intentar poner una foto pa no aburrirme.



eres mu fea mataresfacil ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoyga, y porque no se pone largo? Igual le cambia el humor. ::



Porque basicamente esa gentuza yanki son los encargados de, por lo bajini, destrozar europa vomitando basura dia tras dia. A parte de desestabilizar al mundo entero con su bazofia armamentistica y su "sueño". 

Lo que no pienso hacer es dorarles la pildora encima. Que les jodan.

Un saludo!!


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eres mu fea mataresfacil ienso:



Pues deja de mirarme las tetas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

macd cruzando a la baja en diario , buenisima pinta para los cortos en el eurodolar :baba:

atencion porque ya no hay que dejar que lo llevan parriba , stop al cierre por encima del 1,25


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

The CMJC says the MACD is crossing yo!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

ande anda el personal ? :

ya estan de vacaciones ? marditohs vagos , flojos y haraganes :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Saca a tus multinicks que animen el cotarro ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ande anda el personal ? :
> 
> ya estan de vacaciones ? marditohs vagos , flojos y haraganes :cook:



Estan todos comprando acciones del santo IBEX, ahora que está en el entorno de 6500/6550, que es muy buena oprtunidad, ya que nos vamos para los 17.000 casi sin parar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Jun 2012)

15:57 Economista jefe de BCE considera bajada de tipos

El economista jefe del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Peter Praet, considera la posibilidad de una bajada de los tipos de interés en la zona del euro a comienzos de julio. "No hay ninguna doctrina que impida bajar los tipos de interés por debajo del 1 %", dijo Praet en una entrevista con el diario económico alemán "Financial Times Deutschland". "Nuestra política monetaria se orienta al objetivo de lograr la estabilidad de precios a medio plazo en la zona del euro. No nos comprometemos de antemano", según Praet."

invertia


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

Eh! hoygan, despierten, que la bolsa se está moviendo!

..ah no, que es al alza...sigan durmiendo, siento la interrupción ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2012)

¿saco la conchita velasco?


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿saco la conchita velasco?



¿es una amenaza? :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2012)

Veamos si es una subidita flanders,...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jun 2012)

Mulder puedes hoy poner el informe, gracias


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Veamos si es una subidita flanders,...



Subida porque huelen dinero barato para los bancos (dicen que el BCE baja tipos esta semana). Ya ves, los protagonistas de siempre.


----------



## Lechu (27 Jun 2012)

Como esta esto un poco aburrido pongo estos vídeos y este comentario 

El Ibex sube el 1,6% tras conocerse recapitalización por el FEEF
Tras conocerse el dato de que el FEEF inyecatará el capital al FROB para que recapitalice la banca española, el Ibex se ha animado y sube el 1,61%. Los valores financieros lideran el parqué. BBVA sube casi un 2% y Santander un 2,5%. CaixaBank gana el 3,41% y Bankia cerca del 5%.


Sr. Cava 25-06-12 - YouTube.

Sr. Doblado 26-06-12 on Vimeo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Estoy en eci...alguna sugerencia gintoniquera?


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

Barrapunto | Google crea un avanzadísimo cerebro artificial

ya saben qué hilo es culpable de la elección del super-cacharro, no!?

en particular ciertos foreros :fiufiu:

+
me gustaría saber de qué sería capaz el Señor P. con esta tiknología ienso:


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy en eci...alguna sugerencia gintoniquera?



the London gin nº 1, cómo lo ve :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Colossal mothafackah jalapenean cat disapproves this post. It is not unble Lol


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2012)

a humilde servidor le suda la pijota va corto en eurodolar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

CMJC approves his new nickname


----------



## LCIRPM (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy en eci...alguna sugerencia gintoniquera?



¿Estas largo o corto?

A mí ahora me gusta la gin mare


----------



## alopaco (27 Jun 2012)

Que cierre el Ibex en 6.666 mola mucho a un profano guanoso como yo...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jun 2012)

Que bien le queda ese número de cierre al culibex.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jun 2012)

Mulder, ¿día perfecto?


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy en eci...alguna sugerencia gintoniquera?




Si has tenido plusvies hoy, trinca una Brockman's, unos frutos del bosque (sección ultracongelados) y una tónica lo más neutra que puedas (schweppes botanic, o en su defecto una fever tree. Evita la fentimanns, Qtonic, y Nº9 para este gin).

Si te han pandoreado, no te vuelvas loco y ve a por lo efectivo y barato: una bulldog (23€) y un par de packs de fentimanns ( 2 x 8 = 16€ ). Con eso vas listo para ponernos esta noche uno de tus posts que finalizan con aquello de RESPECT!!!! :XX::XX:


pd: precisamente yo me voy ahora al corte francés a por un ronsito diablo, que mañana tengo un par de invitados. ¿Nos vemos en la sección de braguitas y sujetadores, a mirar un poco a las clientas?


----------



## atman (27 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estoy en eci...alguna sugerencia gintoniquera?



Igual ya es un poco tarde, pero tienen esas cajas (packs en inglés) de 4 micro-destilaciones para mezclar al gusto... pruébela y ya nos cuenta. Yo me volví con las ganas la última vez.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Jun 2012)

Mi sistema (rezar a la virgen) me dice que en breve rondamos los 7.000 puntitos.

Pero claro, ahora con las altas temperaturas, la refrigeración por cerveza puede afectar a la lectura de los sistemas ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> the London gin nº 1, cómo lo ve :





LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Estas largo o corto?
> 
> A mí ahora me gusta la gin mare



Gracias a ambos, pero ya las he probado y me habían encargado algo nuevo....


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Jun 2012)

Mis indicadores estan señalando que antes de fin de año estamos en los 11.000


----------



## Mulder (27 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder, ¿día perfecto?



Eso parece, mañana deberíamos tener gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana, aunque hoy he visto acumulación finalmente. Ya anunciaba esta mañana a primera hora que veía largos, aunque no estaba muy claro en los primeros compases de la sesión.

Por otra parte con un empujón más el Stoxx llegará al 2169 que lo tenía hoy como nivel relevante.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso parece, mañana deberíamos tener gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana, aunque hoy he visto acumulación finalmente. Ya anunciaba esta mañana a primera hora que veía largos, aunque no estaba muy claro en los primeros compases de la sesión.
> 
> Por otra parte con un empujón más el Stoxx llegará al 2169 que lo tenía hoy como nivel relevante.



muchas gracias, ne faltaba la confirmación  (subasta positiva)


----------



## gamba (27 Jun 2012)

No me pregunten por qué, pero he visto este enlace y al instante me he acordado del hilo. ¿Que les parece la colección?

Los relojes de Luis de Guindos | Galería de fotos 1 de 6 | Vanity Fair

No tengo mucho que postear aparte de esto, la semana pasada abrí nuevas cunas de opciones Eurostoxx, entre 1500 y 2500, curiosamente los mismos niveles que el mes pasado. Les suelo leer para despejarme durante el trabajo, entre el gato y BBB están de lo más entretenidos.


----------



## LOLO08 (27 Jun 2012)

Alguien tiene inversis??? Me estoy pensando un cambio de mi cartera a ellos. Ofrecen un 4%... 

Que tal son?? comisiones?...?


----------



## Kaoska_p (27 Jun 2012)

¿qué opináis de Mapfre para entrarle en 1.52-1.54 pensando en rebote hasta 1.80???

eso si, el dia 29 da 8 centimos de dividendo, no sé si sería mejor entrar antes o después.


----------



## atman (27 Jun 2012)

gamba dijo:


> No me pregunten por qué, pero he visto este enlace y al instante me he acordado del hilo. ¿Que les parece la colección?
> 
> Los relojes de Luis de Guindos | Galería de fotos 1 de 6 | Vanity Fair
> 
> No tengo mucho que postear aparte de esto, la semana pasada abrí nuevas cunas de opciones Eurostoxx, entre 1500 y 2500, curiosamente los mismos niveles que el mes pasado. Les suelo leer para despejarme durante el trabajo, entre el gato y BBB están de lo más entretenidos.



Son unos exagerados de narices.... "impresionantes piezas"... esos que sacan al menos, son bastante discretos en comparación con lo que se gasta ahora. Además, que uno no puede ni cambiar de reloj ¿o qué?


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2012)

Esa puta vela no me gusta nada.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2012)

Chicos, pasan y pasan los días y el IBEX no se cae del andamio. Es posible que se quieran buscar con tiempo mayores niveles porque esto de momento aguanta y no se cae.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2012)

Venga que estamos en la última hora. Salgan de la oscuridad.

Tiesto In the dark live - YouTube


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jun 2012)

A por cierre en maximos en usa, para variar. Se huele el dinerito. Volatilidad intradia.

Salud y dejen de ver el furbol.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Jun 2012)

Me ratifico en que en este pais no deberia quedar ni hierba:



> Fuertes subidas en bolsa, ante buenas noticias para el sector constructor de EEUU que parece remontar claramente, comentarios del BCE que parecen anticipar una bajada de tipos cercana, comentarios de Rehn sobre medidas a corto en España e Italia, y esperanzas en la cumbre europea. Todo ello con la deuda periférica empeorando, que es el punto oscuro del día.



Abran su web y vean.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa puta vela no me gusta nada.



Seguimos abanicando...


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa puta vela no me gusta nada.




Este gráfico con el volumen seria cojonudo.
Porque no le gusta esa vela?


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Seguimos abanicando...



Sí, pero hoy una vela roja hasta los 6400 hubiese sido demoledora 8:


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Este gráfico con el volumen seria cojonudo.
> Porque no le gusta esa vela?



Hoy era el día ideal para despeñarnos.

Soy bajista, lo siento ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2012)

Gin Magallanes has a funny sweet taste:

yes, definetly has a very funny taste, in particular the 3rd one. Very divertente, eu quero um pouco mais, pero es hora de salir a la calle. Que los matharfacka de la people of the barrios viene al center to fuck the she-pig, and they are not going to dejarme descansar. If you can't beat them, join them‎. Y en eso estamos.

Nos leemos mañana hamijos!

Respect the fumboleros!


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gin Magallanes has a funny sweet taste:
> 
> yes, definetly has a very funny taste, in particular the 3rd one. Very divertente, eu quero um pouco mais, pero es hora de salir a la calle. Que los matharfacka de la people of the barrios viene al center to fuck the she-pig, and they are not going to dejarme descansar. If you can't beat them, join them‎. Y en eso estamos.
> 
> ...


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Jun 2012)

alopaco dijo:


> Que cierre el Ibex en 6.666 mola mucho a un profano guanoso como yo...



Si no llega ahora el fin del mundo (con el número de la bestia y el no-rescate), no me creo ya nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso parece, mañana deberíamos tener gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana, aunque hoy he visto acumulación finalmente. Ya anunciaba esta mañana a primera hora que veía largos, aunque no estaba muy claro en los primeros compases de la sesión.
> 
> Por otra parte con un empujón más el Stoxx llegará al 2169 que lo tenía hoy como nivel relevante.



.
PUES no llegó por los pelos, tocó por dos veces 2.167. Hoy ha marcado 2.168 y creo que se va para abajo un poquito. El nivel estaba bien pillado, desde luego.

Después del coñazo de ayer por la mañana por lo menos al final el día resulto productivo, le di cuerda casi hasta el cierre.



20120627 09:29:43 FESX Sep12 M 1 2138
20120627 21:31:58 FESX Sep12 M -1 2163


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias.

Anteayer pillé las Iberdrólicas y las Timofónicas...sin embargo ayer se me escaparon vivas las santanderinas y las bbvas. No llegaron a donde yo creía que tendían que llegar(4,60/65 y 4,80/90). Otra vez será...puede que pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que tenemos un entorno guanoso, pero de momento algo lateral aunque menos que ayer. Por arriba tengo niveles en 2172-2227 y por abajo en 2157-2142.

Alea jacta est.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Cierro cortos eurodolar 1,2515-1,2490 sale pa desayunar ahora tendre que robar el almuerzo :

mejor quedarse al margen por el tema eurocumbre , dicen que monti esta dispuesto a hacer lo que sea para que le den dinerito :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro cortos eurodolar 1,2515-1,2490 sale pa desayunar ahora tendre que robar el almuerzo :
> 
> mejor quedarse al margen por el tema eurocumbre , dicen que monti esta dispuesto a hacer lo que sea para que le den dinerito :fiufiu:



Si señor, que buena operación la suya, dos semanas en contra y cierra casi en rojo.

Que pasa con su FED? ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy parece que tenemos un entorno guanoso, pero de momento algo lateral aunque menos que ayer. Por arriba tengo niveles en 2172-2227 y por abajo en 2157-2142.
> 
> Alea jacta est.



.
AHÍ va, a tu zona de relevantes inferiores. A ver como llega, que diría Claca.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si señor, que buena operación la suya, dos semanas en contra y cierra casi en rojo.
> 
> Que pasa con su FED? ::



Los indicadores estan sobrevendidos y con eurocumbre blanco y en botella 

pues fijese que aunque la operativa la considero mala aun gano platita :Baile:
en las buenas multiplico :baba:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Jun 2012)

No les haga ni puto caso maestro, son unos invidiosos, es usted un genio, no falla ni UNA !!!!





muertoviviente dijo:


> Los indicadores estan sobrevendidos y con eurocumbre blanco y en botella
> 
> pues fijese que aunque la operativa la considero mala aun gano platita :Baile:
> en las buenas multiplico :baba:


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No les haga ni puto caso maestro, son unos invidiosos, es usted un genio, no falla ni UNA !!!!



Yo le llamaría genio si controlara bien el...timing! :XX:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le llamaría genio si controlara bien el...timing! :XX:



El maestro no entiende de timings y esos terminos tecnicos, el maestro es un clasico : Introduccion, nudo y desenlace, es decir : Compro, Sube y Vendo. No tiene ningun secreto....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le llamaría genio si controlara bien el...timing! :XX:



.
Mulder, ¿como ves tu timing previsto para julio-noviembre? La última vez que comentaste algo creo que ya no lo veías tan claro. Gracias.


----------



## atman (28 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> El maestro no entiende de timings y esos terminos tecnicos, el maestro es un clasico : Introduccion, nudo y desenlace, es decir : Compro, Sube y Vendo. No tiene ningun secreto....



Ah! Claro, yo creía que guardaba esas Terras como recuerdo sentimental... y resulta que no... que está esperando a vuelvan a 100...


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jun 2012)

Creo que me voy a pillar un paquetito de los hotelitos NH. En recuerdo de Votín.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jun 2012)

La que me han jugado con Natra!! hgdp.

gapazo en apertura del 8% a la baja ---saltada de stpos y ahora subida y ya está en 1,5% positivos!!

que mala ost...se me ha quedado!!!!

Necesito unas vacaciones ya!!


----------



## Pepe Broz (28 Jun 2012)

Joder el DAX!!

El Ibex no hace de chicharro hoy, de momento.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No les haga ni puto caso maestro, son unos *i*nvidiosos, es usted un genio, no falla ni UNA !!!!



Hoyga gato, cuide las faltas de ortografía con sus multinicks, que se le ve el plumerito. ::

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500:

Pivot: 1328

Resisténcias: 1337 y 1344
Soportes: 1321 y 1312

Niveles: 

Por arriba:1332, 1325 
Por abajo:1318 y 1309.


----------



## Seren (28 Jun 2012)

El euro cae con fuerza acercandose al suelo de finales de mayo. Dax le sigue a la zaga con un poquito de retraso, pero muy correlativo.

El ibex sin embargo se resiste a caer cuando otros lo hacen con fuerza enfrascado en su volatilidad especulativa de los ultimos tiempos, como resistiendose al pull back y no querer perder el canal alcista desde finales de mayo. Podria ser una buena entrada si se acerca al 6500 aunque igual es entonces cuando lo tiran, con tal de ganar dinerito con el juego al despiste los que mueven al chicharro del culibex. Asi que ni tocarlo.


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> La que me han jugado con Natra!! hgdp.
> 
> gapazo en apertura del 8% a la baja ---saltada de stpos y ahora subida y ya está en 1,5% positivos!!



Ultimamente los valores pegan unos bandazos de minmo +-3%. Los leoncios hgdp, hacen saltar los stoploss, y al final luego suben el valor, comprado a precios de risa.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Lo del ibex es un cachondeo..


----------



## Seren (28 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Joder el DAX!!
> 
> El Ibex no hace de chicharro hoy, de momento.



El ibex es el contradictorio, igual baja cuando los indices mas serios suban. El euro-dolar es lo más liquido que hay y quien marca el movimiento real de capitales en la eurozona.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Jun 2012)

Es cosa mía o después de cerrar sus cortos el gatete se ha ido abajo 70 pipos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es cosa mía o después de cerrar sus cortos el gatete se ha ido abajo 70 pipos?



Los leones están tan sedientos que incluso van a hacer saltar los stops del paper trading ::

Buenos días familia.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Es cosa mía o después de cerrar sus cortos el gatete se ha ido abajo 70 pipos?



Ya te digo. Un mostro el gato este. ::

90 pipos se ha ido. 1,2405


----------



## mutiko (28 Jun 2012)

Guanas...

Hay buenas nuevas sobre el caso burbubolsa, parece que se ha exiliado del foro y nos dedica una foto a modo de despedida. El texto esta en una extraña jerga y no se entiende lo que dice...







Lo que no nos imaginabamos era que gastaba esas glandulas.

En otro orden de cosas, ¿parece que el ibex viene PEPON?







¿o tal vez viene guanoso?







Igual viene en plan montaña rusa...







Veremos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

varios apuntes importantes y una pregunta:

- Si, el ibex es basura, ya lo sabíamos.
- los gintonic con pepino son basura
- Colossal Motherfackah Jalapenean Cat, tiene umildah y por tanto conosimiento. No se rían ahora que está cantando sus entradas de mindtrading.


¿alguno de vuesas bmws (en lugar de mercedes : ha vvido en finlandia? Es que han abierto ciertos puestos de trabajo bastante interesantes por allí y me lo estoy pensando....


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Jun 2012)

Los gins de hendriks también me están pasando factura a mi hoy... Me siento halagado de compartir resaca con ustec ::

Yo solo le digo la frase de top gear sobre Finlandia:"Solo hay borrachos, pilotos y ganaderos, y muchos son dos de estas cosas a la vez"


----------



## mutiko (28 Jun 2012)

De cualquier manera, cuidado con Pandoro: Me han dicho que ultimamente anda muy violento


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Los gins de hendriks también me están pasando factura a mi hoy... Me siento halagado de compartir resaca con ustec ::
> 
> Yo solo le digo la frase de top gear sobre Finlandia:"Solo hay a) borrachos, b) pilotos y c) ganaderos, y muchos son dos de estas cosas a la vez"



creo que me integraría bien:

a) :fiufiu:
b) 
c) to es ponerse.....


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

Segundo toque en el SPX500 al soporte 1322.

Veamos que intenciones llevan...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Ibex de mierda, ¿donde crees que vas?


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> varios apuntes importantes y una pregunta:
> 
> - Si, el ibex es basura, ya lo sabíamos.
> - los gintonic con pepino son basura
> ...



Un selvidó, no ha vivido pero ha estao.

Estuve unos días conociendo su sistema educativo de primaria y secundaria.
Le digo que de esto me quedé maravillado.
Entre otras cosas, planificaban la Formación Profesional en función de las demandas previsibles de profesionales en una zona determinada.
En otro orden de cosas, estuve en marzo y mucho frío.
En el sur de Finlandia Nieve e hielo en las calles. Lagos helados: paseando sobre ellos.
Son amantes del beber, los jóvenes quizá demasiado: algunos adolescentes tirados en la calle.
Si le sirve...
En mi opinión es un país muy interesante.


----------



## Lechu (28 Jun 2012)

La AEB pide deshacerse de la actual Bankia y hacerla más potente
El presidente de la patronal bancaria (AEB), Miguel Martín, ha pedido hoy deshacerse de Bankia, pero en el sentido de liquidar el proyecto actual "que es malo y está quebrado" y crear una entidad "potente y eficiente". Durante su intervención en un curso sobre el euro organizado por la UIMP, Martín ha hecho esta afirmación tras haber sido menos claro y preciso en una declaración anterior. En primer lugar, ha asegurado que para "tapar" una entidad lo mejor es no crearla y ha añadido que hay que determinar cuáles son las entidades inviables y que el dinero que se emplee, venga de quien venga, se utilice únicamente en que esas entidades desaparezcan.




La AEB lamenta que se creara Bankia y pide que el rescate se destine a que desaparezcan entidades inviables


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2012)

Bastante mal augurio lo que está haciendo la banca británica. Ya saben que suelo decir que anticipa el comportamiento de los índices con varias semanas de adelanto.

Extremar precaución. Encima del barco mientras se mueva pero con las manos en la barandilla por si hay que saltar rápidamente.


----------



## Felix (28 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ...
> ¿alguno de vuesas bmws (en lugar de mercedes : ha vvido en finlandia? Es que han abierto ciertos puestos de trabajo bastante interesantes por allí y me lo estoy pensando....



Le iba a decir que para correr hay que ponerse crampones, pero del pc a la puerta y de la puerta al pc iba a dejar el parque acuchillao literalmente.


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bastante mal augurio lo que está haciendo la banca británica. Ya saben que suelo decir que anticipa el comportamiento de los índices con varias semanas de adelanto.
> 
> Extremar precaución. Encima del barco mientras se mueva pero con las manos en la barandilla por si hay que saltar rápidamente.



Barclays parece Bankia ha llegado al -10% diario.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

menudo transversal ::

con eurocumbre a la vuelta de la esquina mantenganse al margen , hay cantidad de rumoreh por parte de ministritos que sugieren que algo haran para que los bonos bajen asin que vuelvan a la trinchera


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Jun 2012)

Habeis visto que pedazo de vela? es lo que tiene el ibex, que esta lleno de piratas y piratones.


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bastante mal augurio lo que está haciendo la banca británica. Ya saben que suelo decir que anticipa el comportamiento de los índices con varias semanas de adelanto.
> 
> Extremar precaución. Encima del barco mientras se mueva pero con las manos en la barandilla por si hay que saltar rápidamente.



Hay un hilo sobre esto que explica las 
ING, BARCLAYS y DEUTSCHED BANK Atrapados.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ing-barclays-y-deutsched-bank-atrapados.html

Lo estaran descontando ya.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo transversal ::
> 
> con eurocumbre a la vuelta de la esquina mantenganse al margen , hay cantidad de rumoreh por parte de ministritos que sugieren que algo haran para que los bonos bajen asin que vuelvan a la trinchera



Muchas gracias por compartir umildemente el conosimiento privilegiado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Le iba a decir que para correr hay que ponerse crampones, pero del pc a la puerta y de la puerta al pc iba a dejar el parque acuchillao literalmente.



*
et tu quoque Felix* :ouch::no:


----------



## carvil (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo transversal ::
> 
> con eurocumbre a la vuelta de la esquina mantenganse al margen , hay cantidad de rumoreh por parte de ministritos que sugieren que algo haran para que los bonos bajen asin que vuelvan a la trinchera




<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Salu2


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Jun 2012)

Amos a ver. No va a haber rescate directo a la banca, no va a haber eurobonos, no va a haber ayudas al deficid por parte de la UE, porque cojones sube la bolsa? 

yo pienso de verdad que alguien miente y que tarde o temprano veremos alguna medida por parte de uropa.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo transversal ::
> 
> con eurocumbre a la vuelta de la esquina mantenganse al margen , hay cantidad de rumoreh por parte de ministritos que sugieren que algo haran para que los bonos bajen asin que vuelvan a la trinchera



Está la cosa como para hacerle caso el gato. :bla:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Habeis visto que pedazo de vela? es lo que tiene el ibex, que esta lleno de piratas y piratones.



Estamos en fase "cacho vela pabajo, cacho vela parriba·, hasta que Pandoro habite definitivamente entre nosotros.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estamos en fase "cacho vela pabajo, cacho vela parriba·, hasta que Pandoro habite definitivamente entre nosotros.



mas quisieras pervertio :vomito:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas quisieras pervertio :vomito:



De verdad que eres mu jrande.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Atención a las 14:30h y los datos usanos


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Atención a las 14:30h y los datos usanos



GDP: 
Previous 1.9%
Consensus: 1.9%

Weekly Jobless claims:
Previous: 387k
Consensus: 385k

Aquí se puede liar parda.

Esperan que el GDP no baje y que las peticiones de desempleo bajen.

Edito para recordar que hace dos dias defendieron el nivel 1313 con sangre y fuego.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

carvil dijo:


> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bfIJw9_7b0Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>
> 
> 
> 
> Salu2



hoyga porque siempre cuelga el video ese ? :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hoyga porque siempre cuelga el video ese ? :



no está siendo umilde, por eso no tiene el conosimiento :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

El culibex ha aguantado como ha podido pero no será suficiente.

Hell is coming.

No se dejen engañar por la publicación de los datos. No son más ruido que no afectan a la tendencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

el ibex o esta haciendo un HCHi o triple techo


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex o esta haciendo un HCHi o triple techo



... o un Bart Simpson

(c) sipanha?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex o esta *h*aciendo un HCHi o triple techo



Satán sal de ese cuerpo!!!!

(troleando a un trol ) )


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Pero , ¿donde coño vas puto Ibex?

¿qué haces en los 6700?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero , ¿donde coño vas puto Ibex?
> 
> ¿qué haces en los 6700?



va corto gacela en pepitoria ? : 

ustec si que los tiene cuadraos , cuidao con la eurocumbre :fiufiu:


----------



## Jarlaxe (28 Jun 2012)

Buenas,¿alguien me puede decir por que Banesto ha bajado tanto en estos ultimos dias?¿la rebaja de Moodys? ¿o por el simple hecho de que es un banco español?

Gracias.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> La que me han jugado con Natra!! hgdp.
> 
> gapazo en apertura del 8% a la baja ---saltada de stpos y ahora subida y ya está en 1,5% positivos!!
> 
> ...



El que con chicharros se acuesta, pandoreado se levanta...


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Y el ibex a su bola subiendo. Esto es la caña.


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ... o un Bart Simpson
> 
> (c) sipanha?



Tengan cuidao no sea que nos esten preparando un Frigodedo y lo que vemos son los nudillos. ::


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va corto gacela en pepitoria ? :
> 
> ustec si que los tiene cuadraos , cuidao con la eurocumbre :fiufiu:



Coño Ud. no decia que venia un brutal guano??::


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y el ibex a su bola subiendo. Esto es la caña.



Se está cociendo la ruina de los putos larguistas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Una trolleada continua el ibex


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Cárpatos el madmaxista ::

ituación intradía. Bajar los tipos sea como sea	[Imprimir]	




Ceremonia de la confusión a estas horas en las bolsas europeas, fiel reflejo del entorno de caos absoluto en que se mueve la cumbre europea de hoy. Ya hace tiempo que dejé clara mi postura, en el sentido de que la UE ya no existía, de que el proyecto estaba liquidado tristemente, muy tristemente, con los países completamente divididos, yendo exclusivamente a sus intereses particulares, y con una capacidad de toma de decisiones nula. Simplemente, ahora todos estamos atrapados dentro, especialmente los de la eurozona, y el coste de salida sería muy grande, por lo que teóricamente estaríamos condenados a entendernos, pero ni con esas.

La mañana ha sido una sucesión lamentable, de declaraciones de unos y de otros, cada uno por un lado, mostrando al mundo y a los mercados abiertamente nuestra división, lo cual no hace más que aumentar el miedo del mercado a la zona euro.

De buena mañana Alemania, como suele hacer siempre, literalmente demolía uno a uno todos los supuestos de partida con los que se había especulado, diciendo uno de los "no a todo" más espectaculares que recuerdo.

Luego Irlanda, Finlandia, Italia, España, cada uno dando una opinión diferente y caótica. Incluso llegaba el habitual gore financiero anglosajón con algún que otro medio diciendo que UK debería salir de la UE. En otros titulares de la prensa alemana, ¡Nein! ¡Nein!, en fin, lo de siempre.

Todo esto ha provocado bajadas claras, si bien el Ibex se salva por el momento seguramente por los típicos cierres de cortos.

Además la banca tiene problemas, tras la caída de Barclays, tras unas duras acusaciones de Osborne.

Es inútil seguir perdiendo el tiempo intentando analizar lo que la UE debería hacer, harán lo que quieran, con lo cual, lo mejor es cambiar de tercio e intentar analizar las consecuencias de lo que hagan.

Desde el punto de vista del mercado, que es lo que nos interesa, y nos olvidamos de lo que se debería hacer y de quién es la culpa.

La situación es sencilla. Todo eso de la unión política, fiscal, bancaria, y demás, está muy bien, será bonito verlo dentro de 10 o 20 años, si es que el euro existe entonces. El mercado no va a reaccionar a planes tan lejanos como esos, y menos conociendo a los políticos europeos que luego se pierden en los detalles.

Las cosas son muy sencillas.

España e Italia juntas, tercera y cuarta potencia de la eurozona juntas, suman demasiado, tanto como Francia o Alemania, por lo tanto, si cae una, caerá la otra en breve, y se acabó la zona euro.

Esto es algo indiscutible, y mejor tenerlo claro.

La cumbre de hoy, puede debatir sobre el sexo de los ángeles, o sobre si Elvis sigue vivo, será muy interesante, pero si no dan una solución a corto plazo al tema de la rentabilidad de la deuda española e italiana, ponemos el contador para la implosión del euro, sin descartar que en un momento de desesesperación, España, Italia o ambos, aceleren todo el proceso, amenazando abiertamente a Merkel con el abrazo de la muerte, es decir amenazando con salirse del euro. 

Las medidas de ajuste que puedan anunciar los países afectados, serán necesarias, pero no servirían ya de nada.

Incluso si España limpiara la casta política. El mercado va ciego, no atiende a ninguna medida de ajuste ya. Si se toman se debe hacer porque tenemos que solucionar nuestros propios problemas, y es necesario, pero NO calmará a los mercados. Daría igual si Rajoy dice que echa a la calle a todos los políticos, prohíbe Monti comer tres días a la semana. Al mercado, o se le dan otro tipo de medidas, o volvemos a la implosión de la zona euro, con culpa o sin ella, no hay dinero para rescatar a Italia y a España, y en algo estoy de acuerdo con la doctora Merkel, sin que sirva de precedente.

Cuando dice que se espera demasiado de Alemania, lo vemos como un gesto para salir huyendo de los líos pero es la verdad. Estamos sobrevalorando lo que puede hacer este solo país, su nivel de deuda es altísimo, un nivel de empleo precario altísimo, bancos contaminados por completo en deuda periférica. Precisamente Merkel no se da cuenta, que el rey está desnudo. Todas las soluciones que ahora mismo podrían ser liquidadoras de la crisis, dejaran de tener valor cuando el mercado se de cuenta de que Alemania, es mucho mejor económicamente que el resto pero tampoco tanto como se le está exigiendo. Va en el Titanic como todos, en primera, o incluso en el camarote del Capitán pero va en el Titanic.

Así pues, sólo puede salvar esto que se haga algo con el problema de la deuda española e italiana. Lo de la intervención es hablar por hablar, hablamos de demasiado dinero, no hay intervención posible salvadora. Para Chipre sí que son cuatro duros, pero no para estas dos grandes potencias.

Irlanda, lo ha dicho, que hay que solucionar ese tema y dejar esa deuda por debajo del 4%. Finlandia también ve que algo habrá que hacer y propone lo siguiente. Cito a José Luis Martínez Campuzano de Citi:

Esta es la propuesta del Gobierno finlandés a los países que problemas de financiación. Emitir deuda pública "avalada" por activos o titulizando impuestos. ¿Cómo asegurar unos tipos de interés bajos en este caso? El EFSF/ESM serían una parte importante de este mercado, dando liquidez y evitando excesos.

Naturalmente, los países que acudirían a este tipo de instrumentos tendrían que mantener estrictas políticas de ajuste.

La realidad es que no es nuevo. El propio Gobierno finlandés ha sido recurrente al pedir garantías a los países rescatados hasta el momento para acceder a la financiación europea. O al menos a la aportación finlandesa. Con independencia de que prospere o no, lo cierto es que pone encima de la mesa el principal problema que se debatirá en esta Cumbre: cómo bajar las primas de riesgo país que conllevan una situación de insostenibilidad a medio plazo para la deuda pública y cierran el mercado de financiación (en precio y liquidez) al sector privado. Un verdadero crowding out destructivo para la economía.

En suma parece claro que la mayoría, menos Merkel, ve claro dónde está el problema.

Si ese problema se resuelve, y no me meto a dar ideas que nadie escuchará evidentemente, subidón en los mercados; si no se resuelve ni esperanzas, muy mal asunto. Soluciones intermedias que hagan ganar tiempo, subidón en mercados, aunque tarde o temprano volveremos a este punto de nuevo.

Este sería a priori el análisis de situación. Olvidemos todo, y vamos a centrarnos en si se da salida al problema de la deuda de España e Italia al 7%. No hay otra. Es Game Over para el euro si no se resuelve.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tengan cuidao no sea que nos esten preparando un Frigodedo y lo que vemos son los nudillos. ::



¿Pero es ustec el inventor de la figura, verdad? No he podido encontrar el post de la estrella de mar esa para confirmar la autoría...


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

esa vela a qué viene??


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tengan cuidao no sea que nos esten preparando un Frigodedo y lo que vemos son los nudillos. ::



Jo jo

Imagen de eso, por favor


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

Me sumo a la fiesta, se colocan en nivel superior para que el jolgorio y la risa floja deje paso a pandoro y su guano.


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

Gua guano 6662... la cosa está mas complicada que de costumbre


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

Toma doble combo...


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ¿Pero es ustec el inventor de la figura, verdad? No he podido encontrar el post de la estrella de mar esa para confirmar la autoría...



Se refiere a esta figura? ::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Se refiere a esta figura? ::



Los gráficos no han vuelto a ser lo mismo para mí desde aquel día. Mi más sincero agradecimiento...


----------



## Felix (28 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *
> et tu quoque Felix* :ouch::no:



Ahora en serio, si el trabajo te ilusiona y no estas muy atado aqui a mi me parece una oportunidad estupenda. Los retos son la sal de la vida y ademas cuando empiece a anochecer pronto tendras mas tiempo para preparar videos para hvei35.


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

¿Qué vamos parriba?















El gráfico que tengo delante no me puede engañar...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Se están dando de ostias pero bien los leoncios...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2012)

Bankia ha comprado Barlcays o HSBC?


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Toma doble combo...





FranR dijo:


> ¿Qué vamos parriba?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja pero pocoyo no era el los números verdes

menuda..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Qué vamos parriba?



¿Como están esas gambitas?
¿Y ese tinto verano?


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Si no rebota ahora, se acabó la fiesta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Ibex y tu amigo de aventuras perroflauta,Stoxx50, 

dedicado para vosotros


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

abrochense los cinturones que nos caemos...


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> jaja pero pocoyo no era el los números verdes
> 
> menuda..



Este es el alcista






Espere que si ve Pepón este dibujo aparece..

vigila pato del guano


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Largo joro 1556


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

*Vamooooos coñooooo!!*


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

largos en el horo ya en positivo :baba: :Baile:


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

de los días mas difíciles para tradear de los últimos tiempos, con barridas continuas de stops tanto arriba como abajo....
No hay manera...


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Usa tira pabajo y europa no. Que raro verdad? a las 17:00 empieza la perroflautada del mes. Veremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Me cago en sus muelas como aguanta 

Increible


----------



## mutiko (28 Jun 2012)

Guanisimas tardes...

Por primera vez en muchos meses me salgo de la trinchera, pero no para subir la colina de las plusvis, sino para bajar al valle del guano, etf doble inverso mediante. Veremos si un señor de color no viene a visitarme en los proximos dias/horas.

Edito: por el indice inverso HVEI35 parece que no he andado descaminado. Parece que el hilo ha despertado...


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

Creo que viene la bajada buena...
Ya toca corregir muchacho....


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

TAMO TO LOCOS CON EL GUANOOOOOOOO


Tecnología a la IZQUIERDA...Tecnología a la DERECHA...tecnología al centro (los pelos te van a meter padentro....alaaaa burrada. Calopez perdona pero es la cerveza fría y el ambiente caliente)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

El ibex se nos va.. a los 6700 

por sus huevos, lo va a hacer


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

Los tiene cuadraos el ibex.
No hay manera...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El ibex se nos va.. a los 6700
> 
> por sus huevos, lo va a hacer



es por la eurocumbre , veo triple techo en los 7000


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

Ya sacabao la tonteria copon!!!!!
Ahora si que hay que ponerse el paracaídas...


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Alcanza los 6700 y los supera. Al igual que el pais, el ibex es una autentica basura manipulada, mientras tanto la borregada de resaca futbolera.


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Largo joro 1556









Tu eras el del largo en oro ....velón a 1553 :::XX:


MIAUUUUUU


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2012)

pero que hace este churro
si lo van a bajar distribuyen de maravilla

el informe de Mulder hoy vale oro


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tu eras el del largo en oro ....velón a 1553 :::XX:
> 
> 
> MIAUUUUUU



stop loss en 666 $


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> stop loss en 666 $


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Poco más tarde de las 16:00, el culibex ha realizado una trampa bajista espectacular con pull-back incluida.

Está claro que no hay dinero circulando y está al libre capricho de las manos fuertes que se mueven por técnico en el intraminuto.

Cuidado porque muerde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Alcanza los 6700 y los supera. Al igual que el pais, el ibex es una autentica basura manipulada, mientras tanto la borregada de resaca futbolera.



La resaca la dan los gintonics viendo el fúmbol....::

Que malico estoy......:vomito:


----------



## boquiman (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> stop loss en 666 $



Gracias por avisar del bajon del oro
Compradas 2 onzas a 1555


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Esto es un cachondeo absoluto :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

De nuevo techo de canal y con volumen muy alto. Se prepara nueva escabechina....

Enhorabuena joro a 1551 en caída libre....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De nuevo techo de canal y con volumen muy alto. Se prepara nueva escabechina....
> 
> Enhorabuena joro a 1551 en caída libre....



es que si uno no vende no pierde 

por eso ustec nunca sera un tradel de exito , porque no sabe lo que hay que saber :cook:


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que si uno no vende no pierde
> 
> por eso ustec nunca sera un tradel de exito , porque no sabe lo que hay que saber :cook:




Si no vende se puede hacer un medallón...chunguitos style







Al mal tiempo, buena cara.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Situación de medio plazo que no es aconsejable obviar ::


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bastante mal augurio lo que está haciendo la banca británica. Ya saben que suelo decir que anticipa el comportamiento de los índices con varias semanas de adelanto.
> 
> Extremar precaución. Encima del barco mientras se mueva pero con las manos en la barandilla por si hay que saltar rápidamente.



Con tiempo ..... vendrá una magnífica oportunidad en la banca inglesa. Estamos hablando de un castigo en bolsa ahora porque les han pillado con las manos en la masa ... pero los resultados siguen fuertes. Pasarán las nubes y se volverá a ver el sol.


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2012)

Un día más y el IBEX no baja en su serie de precios. Es algo a considerar.
El Pro Shares VIX Short Term apenas sube a pesar de la importante leche que se mete el SP.

Ojo.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2012)

Dax 1,8% abajo y el ibex ni se inmuta...:ouch:


----------



## atman (28 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un día más y el IBEX no baja en su serie de precios. Es algo a considerar.
> El Pro Shares VIX Short Term apenas sube a pesar de la importante leche que se mete el SP.
> 
> Ojo.



El trabajo en el SP "puede" que ya esté hecho, por eso el Vix se mueve menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> El trabajo en el SP "puede" que ya esté hecho, por eso el Vix se mueve menos.
> 
> PD: Son ustedes unos ludópatas de la leche... operar el Ibex tal y como están la cosas...



en el foro no se usa el termino ludopata , se dice gacela


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

El ibex esta celebrando esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...reforma-laboral-aun-mas-dura-que-inicial.html

El populacho traga a cambio de pasta a los bancos. Todo perfecto.

PD: a por cierre en maximos en el ibex, y el dax remontando.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El ibex esta celebrando esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...reforma-laboral-aun-mas-dura-que-inicial.html
> 
> El populacho traga a cambio de pasta a los bancos. Todo perfecto.
> 
> PD: a por cierre en maximos en el ibex, y el dax remontando.



Ahora ríen, llegará el día en que lloren sangre 8:


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Pues dicho y hecho, pegaditos y pasando los 6700. Como les de por remontar a los yankis esta tarde el gap de mañana puede ser fino. Desd el cierre europeo el dow ha recuperado 20 puntos.


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2012)

Felicidades a los cortos en Ibex en el día de hoy.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2012)

la subasta me parece que ha salido negativa


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

OMG... Ha comenzado el Frigodedo! Mañana descubriremos si hay moco en la punta o no. Ahora momento clara.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Felicidades a los cortos en Ibex en el día de hoy.



Pues el precio ha acabado en máximos, o es ironía o estás mirando el gráfico con bastante retraso.

Hoy el volumen del Ibex ha sido negativo, se han pasado el día distribuyendo a base de bien y con el saldo prácticamente en negativo todo el tiempo excepto en la primera media hora. Aunque el saldo mínimo lo han hecho hacia las 11:55.

En la subasta solo han vendido 10 contratos.

Con estos mimbres creo que mañana tendremos gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.

A más largo plazo creo que mi timing, donde digo que hay que ponerse largo en julio, se va a cumplir y que las subidas de estas últimas semanas no han ido demasiado lejos. Aunque si que es posible que ya hayamos visto los mínimos. Creo que aun podríamos hacer un mínimo antes de volver a subir definitivamente, pero esto ya no es nada seguro, sin embargo, si volvemos a ir hacia abajo es muy probable que nos quedemos cerca de los mínimos de junio.

Dentro de poco van a hacernos la QE europea porque no les queda más remedio, de momento no creo que quieran ver a nadie fuera del euro porque sería devastador tanto para los que salgan como para los que queden dentro. Cuando una moneda se basa en la confianza no queda más remedio que sostener esa confianza y ello no pasa por resquebrajar una unión monetaria aunque sea expulsando al último pedo de país que lo lleva todo al guano.

A pesar de ello tampoco veo movimientos encaminados a arreglar las cosas, como la Merkel no se arremangue y empiece a limpiar toda la castuza de los países del sur, que es lo que verdaderamente ahoga las economías de los PIGS, vamos a tener teatrillo para rato. Posiblemente tengamos teatrillo y al cabo de un tiempo se den cuenta ellos mismos de que es la única forma, pero como la inteligencia no es su fuerte pues miren habrá que dejarles llegar ellos solos a la conclusión, tal vez haya que representar alguna función con mímica o algo por estilo, algo que sugiera pero que no diga directamente... 

Centeno ya está en ello...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Felicidades a los cortos en Ibex en el día de hoy.



¿es una coña no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es una coña no?



Es un multinick del chinazo, que se ha dejado de nuevo el monitor del revés. Eso o bombillo de turno (Respect the bombillos.)


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es un multinick del chinazo, que se ha dejado de nuevo el monitor del revés. Eso o bombillo de turno (Respect the bombillos.)



Es ironía no??.


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿es una coña no?



basicamente ::


----------



## Kaoska_p (28 Jun 2012)

Mulder, entonces tú crees que es posible que hayamos hecho ya el suelo de largo plazo?? si volviesemos a caer, ¿donde podría parar?


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Jun 2012)

Yo sigo viendo los 7000 largos en breve.

Y mi posición (desde 6600) esta tomada con espectativas de levantar 1.000 puntos. Lo que no se es si mi sangre gacelera tomará la decisión de vender cuando vea las jugosas plusvis (lo bien que se aguantan 200 puntos en contra y la lucha que hay que hacer cuando uno lleva 100 a favor XD)


----------



## torrefacto (28 Jun 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Mulder, entonces tú crees que es posible que hayamos hecho ya el suelo de largo plazo?? si volviesemos a caer, ¿donde podría parar?



yo te contesto, va a caer más, todavía no hemos llegado a soporte. ::


----------



## Durmiente (28 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Situación de medio plazo que no es aconsejable obviar ::




..... abanicos de coloreshhhhhh parecennnnnnn tus patasssssssss ......

(Si pintaras las líneas de colores sería preshiosho....)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ..... abanicos de coloreshhhhhh parecennnnnnn tus patasssssssss ......
> 
> (Si pintaras las líneas de colores sería preshiosho....)



Ese toro enamorado del ibeeeexx.....


----------



## Misterio (28 Jun 2012)

> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> El gobierno alemán va despedazando uno por uno todos los puntos que se suponía se iban a debatir en la cumbre. Sinceramente no se ya para que se reúnen, Alemania ha decidido, y no hay más que hablar. ¿Pero esto es una democracia? ¿Quien decidió los Landers alemanes unidos de Europa?



Ah claro DEMOCRACIA es que las deudas de los bancos las paguemos todos nos ha jodido el demócrata de Cárpatos.

Por cierto estoy a la espera de que analice como va el deficit español y la subida de gastos de la castuza.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Ah claro DEMOCRACIA es que las deudas de los bancos las paguemos todos nos ha jodido el demócrata de Cárpatos.
> 
> Por cierto estoy a la espera de que analice como va el deficit español y la subida de gastos de la castuza.



Yo no se de que pelo va el personaje este, pero su pagina va degradando en calidad dia a dia con comentarios de ese tipo y de otra indole. Me da que es un JuanLuí de mucho cuidado.

Ayer lloriqueando que habia que bajar tipos y tal... ya ves.


----------



## atman (28 Jun 2012)

Habeis visto/estais viendo el motnaje de Google para sus Google Glasses??

Lo que hace la pasta...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Se está poniendo la cosa canalla...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

transversal gringo 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2012)

jojo, los usanos aún van acabar en verde


seran capaces de hacer otra vela igual pero roja


----------



## Sipanha (28 Jun 2012)

Ya comenté la defensa de 1313 que están haciendo.

To parriba blother! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

subanme ese oro de paso con lo que les sobre payos gringos :S


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Mother of God

What peponian!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mother of God
> 
> What peponian!!



Y luego el chicharro es el Ibex ::


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Clasica jugada de hijos de perra yankis. Enculada total y epica. Ojala se atraganten con ella. A ver que excusa hay para este movimiento, me gustaria verla la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Clasica jugada de hijos de perra yankis. Enculada total y epica. Ojala se atraganten con ella. A ver que excusa hay para este movimiento, me gustaria verla la verdad.



estamos descontando algo y no me sea comunista


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Si estamos descontando la cagada de JP Morgan no??? ::

A por el cierre verde con dos cojones. Son unos artistas, lo que comente esta tarde como le de al ibex por sumarse a la fiesta mañana esto va a ser entretenido.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

Le han metido la carga de dinamita suficiente..porque se estaba poniendo la cosa chunga

No me quiero imaginar mañana la sesión europea


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

Se descuenta el pandoro que le están haciendo a Alemania en Varsovia


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se descuenta el pandoro que le están haciendo a Alemania en Varsovia



...buf...espero que no seamos nosotros los siguientes

Tienen al Pandoro italiano ese que da miedo...


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

Ante este escenario es imposible trabajar, me retiro señores.

Que les sea leve el veranico, servidor se va a seguir buscando currelo y a pasar de esto una buena temporada.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Clasica jugada de hijos de perra yankis. Enculada total y epica. Ojala se atraganten con ella. A ver que excusa hay para este movimiento, me gustaria verla la verdad.



Vivimos unos años en los que la supremacía de los mercados sobre las personas es incuestionable.

El objetivo es inflar la pelota y si gran parte de la humanidad debe pasar hambre, no hay problema 

La pasta está para seguir manteniendo el tinglado. La premisa es que las bolsas suban y suban .....

Malditos hijos de la gran puta.

Debajo del castillo de naipes no hay nada :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## vyk (28 Jun 2012)

Tremendo peponazo de BBVA y SAN al potro lado del charco.


----------



## MateAmargo (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Clasica jugada de hijos de perra yankis. Enculada total y epica. Ojala se atraganten con ella. A ver que excusa hay para este movimiento, me gustaria verla la verdad.



*-Mutti Merkel continues to try and herd her unruly children into her way of thinking
-Tonight's press conference cancelled as "talks on growth accord continuing" (BBN)
-EUR/USD trades up from 1.2418 lows to 1.2448 paid on hopes for EU pols action*
-*Vulnerable shorts being squeezed, core positions remain in place*

Peter.Wadkins@ThomsonReuters.com
Copyright (c) 2012 Thomson Reuters - IFRMarkets


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vivimos unos años en los que la supremacía de los mercados sobre las personas es incuestionable.
> 
> El objetivo es inflar la pelota y si gran parte de la humanidad debe pasar hambre, no hay problema
> 
> ...



Qué decir a esto... :ouch: pues eso es. Sin mas que añador. Suerte en el camino hamijo.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

¿cuando finaliza la eurocumbre?. Estoy hasta los huevos de vivir siempre la última noche.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Qué decir a esto... :ouch: pues eso es. Sin mas que añador. Suerte en el camino hamijo.



Compañero, llevo muchos años en esto de los mercados y tengo la cabeza bien amueblada.

Lo que hagan los índices y los políticos me la suda. En el primer caso, hace años que aprendí a ir tras ellos. En el segundo caso, hace tiempo que minimicé mis riesgos e intento vivir al margen de sus decisiones.

Que les den por el culo.

No dejes el foro completamente, es bueno estar conectado con la realidad. Pocos sitios encontrarás donde disponer de info veraz.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Compañero, llevo muchos años en esto de los mercados y tengo la cabeza bien amueblada.
> 
> Lo que hagan los índices y los políticos me la suda. En el primer caso, hace años que aprendí a ir tras ellos. En el segundo caso, hace tiempo que minimicé mis riesgos e intento vivir al margen de sus decisiones.
> 
> ...



Obviamente el foro no lo dejo ni este hilo, pero si la actividad. Estoy quemado por la situacion y por ver el pasotismo de la peña.

Llevo peleando meses por algo que no acaba de llegar y llevo mucho desgaste encima, un par de mesecillos, quiza hasta despues del verano, de descanso no vienen mal.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...buf...espero que no seamos nosotros los siguientes
> 
> Tienen al Pandoro italiano ese que da miedo...



No estaría mal que nos metiera tres o cuatro como regalo a sus fans en la hinchada española


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Obviamente el foro no lo dejo ni este hilo, pero si la actividad. Estoy quemado por la situacion y por ver el pasotismo de la peña.
> 
> Llevo peleando meses por algo que no acaba de llegar y llevo mucho desgaste encima, un par de mesecillos, quiza hasta despues del verano, de descanso no vienen mal.



Suerte y no te quemes.

La vida se vive una vez y en esa tierra el veranito es una pasada.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Jun 2012)

Suerte a todos, pandoro me hizo una visita. Esto es una locura.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Jun 2012)

He encontrado este post en otro hilo, si os interesa quiza como trabajo de escucha se puede contrastar este comentario:



explorador dijo:


> Según Recarte en esRadio*España va suspender pagos, YA*, Merkel y sus socios ya lo han decido, porque tampoco nos podían haber ayudado aun queriendo, tema euro bonos, porque su propia Constitución se lo prohibe. según el, Rajoy al enterarse de nuestro futuro dictado, ha abandonado su papel de perro faldero de la alemana para convertirla ante lis españoles, como el enemigo necesario para justificar ante nosotros, su desastrosa gestión en 6 meses, que nos ha llevado al fracaso absoluto como país


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Buen artículo

Vozpópuli - Juan R. Rallo - No son 62.000 millones, sino 169.000


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> He encontrado este post en otro hilo, si os interesa quiza como trabajo de escucha se puede contrastar este comentario:



El domingo es la final de la eurocopa .... 8:

Entre bastidores están liando la mundial.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

La comisión europea anuncia una rueda de prensa en breves


----------



## vyk (28 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La comisión europea anuncia una rueda de prensa en breves


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Tengo el 24h echando humo.

Os deseo buena suerte, por si aquí acaba todo. ::

Abrazos y besos.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

Están hablando de los 130.000 millones. No tienen nada...


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Están hablando de los 130.000 millones. No tienen nada...



¿dónde lo ves?


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dónde lo ves?



en los principales medios publican los tweets de los colaboradores, en concreto en El País lo están haciendo


----------



## sr.anus (28 Jun 2012)

entonces mañana morimos de nuevo?


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

Tenemos a Golum en el 24h. No os lo perdáis


----------



## Seren (28 Jun 2012)

Vamos a ver, si el ibex ha hecho ya suelo es harto complicado de saber, ahora mas que nunca porque la crisis se ha agudizado y hay mas volatilidad. Lo que es evidentísimo es que los leuros no los van a soltar facilmente, hay ahora más escasez de dinero y ningún leoncio se va a jugar los cuartos sino tiene fuentes feacientes que las probabilidades estan de su parte. Como digo, ahora mas que nunca las probabilidades para la mayoria de los inversores es de perder.

La prueba la tenemos en que en el sell off de hace semanas el objetivo eran los 6800, y....jojojo, lo llevaron a 6000 para barrer stops y rapidamente subirlo al claro soporte de 2009 de 6700-6800 que es donde ahora rondará morena una temporada. Es todo muy político, solo angela, draghi y sus allegados saben a donde van a mandar esto.


----------



## kemao2 (28 Jun 2012)

Hay que tener FED siempre que en USa aparece siempre la mano de Dios para levantar el mercado. 

La intervención en determinados dias es clarisima. Hoy uno de ellos y las compras masivas en JP MOrgan


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2012)

rescatan a chipre esto de hace 2 minutos.


UE y FMI rescatan a Chipre


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2012)

El desenlace está cercano, el farol de Rajao está encima de la mesa.

Me cambio el avatar para dar la bienvenida a la nueva Kaiser.


----------



## optimistic1985 (28 Jun 2012)

Lo podrian echar por la tele y hacr apuestas en bwin y tal....


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Ahora sí que sí, llega el momento definitivo

[YOUTUBE]mkHxbs2pzAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Ozú qué caló...... Hasta el lunes no vienen a poner el aire en la trinchera :: Espero que nos lo monte sin IVA


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vivimos unos años en los que la supremacía de los mercados sobre las personas es incuestionable.
> 
> El objetivo es inflar la pelota y si gran parte de la humanidad debe pasar hambre, no hay problema
> 
> ...




Atentos que la trinchera la pueden inundar de agua y habrá que salir.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Atentos que la trinchera la pueden inundar de agua y habrá que salir.



el ibex aguantó como campeón y la jugada de usa de la última media hora 
mustre claras intenciones

is pepón coming soon?


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el ibex aguantó como campeón y la jugada de usa de la última media hora
> mustre claras intenciones
> 
> is pepón coming soon?



He leido unas cuantas páginas del hilo y me he quedado con varias impresiones:

-Que hay mucho sentimiento de guano y ya saben que por opinión contraria.
-Que el movimiento de última hora del SP es importante.
-Que el IBEX, por lo que sea, no baja. Pasan los días y no baja. Cuando le dan tirones bajistas .... rápidamente lo vuelven a colocar en su sitio.
-Que los bajistas han sido hoy arrasados.

En bolsa nunca se puede acertar pero parece que desde luego es mejor estar largo que corto ..... by the moment.


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Germany won't accept new anti-crisis instruments - german source *dj


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> He leido unas cuantas páginas del hilo y me he quedado con varias impresiones:
> 
> -Que hay mucho sentimiento de guano y ya saben que por opinión contraria.
> -Que el movimiento de última hora del SP es importante.
> ...



El culibex está abandonado. Sólo operan manos fuertes que lo menean a su antojo.

Toda la gacelada ya está dentro deseosa de disfrutar de sus largos.

Putos incautos, la que se les viene encima ::

Si me equivoco subo al tren echando hostias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Atentos que la trinchera la pueden inundar de agua y habrá que salir.



Siempre es un placer ir corto ::


Ayer me acordé de usted. Me han ofrecido un puesto en Berlín en una empresa japonesa *"líder mundial en energías renovables"*. ::


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está abandonado. Sólo operan manos fuertes que lo menean a su antojo.
> 
> Toda la gacelada ya está dentro deseosa de disfrutar de sus largos.
> 
> ...



El VIX de momento muestra cero de miedo a bajadas usanas.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre es un placer ir corto ::
> 
> 
> Ayer me acordé de usted. Me han ofrecido un puesto en Berlín en una empresa japonesa *"líder mundial en energías renovables"*. ::



Y qué vas a hacer?, vivir con los seres de luz?.

Puede ser una experiencia y desde luego que estarás viviendo en un país más próspero que nuestro "españa". Estas a tiro de piedra en avión de tu lugar de residencia actual.

Berlín es una ciudad bastante bonita, mucho capullo pero está bastante bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Alemania no está dispuesta a aceptar nuevos instrumentos anticrisis


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está abandonado. Sólo operan manos fuertes que lo menean a su antojo.
> 
> Toda la gacelada ya está dentro deseosa de disfrutar de sus largos.




La gacelada hace tiempo que no se mete por miedo. Lo que no entiendo es la primera frase. Está abandonado, solo operan manos fuertes. Pudo nunca estar en mejores manos?


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Acuerdo inyeccion directa en los bancos. Frigodedo en el Nikkei. Alemania fuera de la Eurocopa. Fiesta, fiesta!!!


----------



## Lechu (29 Jun 2012)

Buenos dias


Europa acuerda la recapitalización directa de la banca española
El fondo de rescate dejará de ser un acreedor preferente y se flexibilizarán las condiciones para la compra de deuda
Mario Monti: “Ha sido una discusión dura y tensa, pero ha merecido la pena”

Rajoy abandona esta madrugada el edificio del consejo Europeo 
Tras cinco horas de negociaciones, los 17 países de la zona euro acuerdan aliviar la presión de los mercados sobre la deuda española e italiana, que ha llevado los tipos de interés que pagan ambos países a niveles insostenibles



Europa abre la vía a la recapitalización directa de la banca española | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Y todo gracias a Berlusconi. Janus, le doy la razón: Monti es una zorra de gallinero!


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

¿Buenas?

¿Entonces ya se ha acabado la crisis? ¿Cuantos dias faltan para alcanzar los 17000? ¿Empeño las joyas y hasta la dentadura de la abuela para ponerme largo?


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

mutiko dijo:


> ¿Buenas?
> 
> ¿Entonces ya se ha acabado la crisis? ¿Cuantos dias faltan para alcanzar los 17000? ¿Empeño las joyas y hasta la dentadura de la abuela para ponerme largo?



Yo dejaría a su abuela como colateral en el BCE que seguro que se la cogen


----------



## The Hellion (29 Jun 2012)

Cada loco con su tema. 

Toneladas de manipulación.

Salto enorme.

No, no hablo de la cumbre europea y la bolsa, aunque podría, hablo de Super Jumper

[YOUTUBE]3-POrLVkOuM[/YOUTUBE]

Tecnología del lado mamoneo: corto, pego y coloreo.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Los que vayan cortos, que no miren el after


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2012)

¿algún sitio para ver online la junta de accionistas de bankia?

debe ser loleante al máximo!

Por otro lado sr. pepitoria, estas chicas están en el after y no se lo pasan mal....







Disclaimer: Un post con boobies no tiene por que tener sentido ni gracia.


:::: aquí hay uno calculando las plusvies en el after....


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

guanos dias 

como ya dije , en la eurocumbre algo se conseguiria , por eso mismo cerre los cortos en eurodolar sin importarme que luego bajase algo mas 8:

mis horos ahora estan por los 1570 en positivo porsupuesto , algunos le llaman legendaria suerte , yo lo llamo conocimiento supremo :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Calopez...hombre, la máquina.

Veamos que tal mis Iberdrólicas y mi¡s Timofónicas. Si suben mucho lo mismo os la vendo a alguién si las quereis.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

hay gacelillas les quedan años para tener un nivel decente


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Ibex...6950 ¿superará la resistencia?


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

¿Qué habéis tocado?


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

stia puta , menuda explosion de compras....esto pinta mal, no me fio.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ibex...6950 ¿superará la resistencia?



al loro porque el ibex puede estar cruzando la clavicular de un HCHi :Baile:


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Me echunfo unos cortos por si acaso, con stop loss 7050
PD: JAJAJA ya lo tiran Merche!!!::
PD2:Ajusto stop profit por si le da por cornear.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

cerrados largos en horo 1556-1572 

por otro lado el ibex puede tener un triple techo :cook:


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Atensión porque para hacer la figura perfecta tenemos que estar bajando todo el dia.







Sigo diciendo que estos traders son unos Hashondos. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias
> 
> como ya dije , en la eurocumbre algo se conseguiria , por eso mismo cerre los cortos en eurodolar sin importarme que luego bajase algo mas 8:
> 
> mis horos ahora estan por los 1570 en positivo porsupuesto , algunos le llaman legendaria suerte , yo lo llamo *conocimiento supremo* :rolleye:



Por si alguien tenís dudas de su *conocimiento supremo*, ahí están los datos del EUR/USD, y usted salió con ganancias. Le felicito.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Atensión porque para hacer la figura perfecta tenemos que estar bajando todo el dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con eso te procuras el ojete frescor ? :


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2012)

A los buenos días!

Con tanta noticia fundamental rondando el escenario es muy difícil entrar al mercado en cualquier dirección, además los leoncios parece que van como locos. Primero han empezado la jornada vendedores, ahora están compradores, pero poco a poco se van poniendo vendedores de nuevo, en la próxima media hora a saber que hacen...

...el server de calopez tambien 

Talacosa calentita! Pollastre (tm)


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500:

Pivot: 1324

Resisténcias: 1335 y 1345
Soportes: 1314 y 1303

Niveles: 

Por arriba: 1332, 1339
Por abajo: 1321, 1318,1309

Subidón de 20 puntos tras la cumbre que deja el precio justo en la segunda resisténcia. Cartas marcadas, como dice Claca.


----------



## Kaoska_p (29 Jun 2012)

llevo unas Ferrovial a 8.55, debería vender ya a 8.95, o pueden seguir subiendo los proximos dias?


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con eso te procuras el ojete frescor ? :



Y esto se le ha ocurrido a usted solo o se lo enseñaron en su grupo de boy-scouts?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

recuerden que la tumba de los largos se encuentra en el sx7e ahora en 86,20 

creo que pueden casi al nivel 90 en intradia pero eso sera el lunes , mi vision del mercao es mantener el gap al alza hoy y el lunes algo mas vela roja y el martes gap a la baja , trampa en isla que te crio


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2012)

¡Por fin!
Acabo de hacer mi primera operación con ganancias de todo el año.
Menudo desastre de gacelilla estoy hecho.
+200 leuros en BBVA compradas anteayer. Si suben más mala suerte.
Necesitaba una venta ganadora para aumentar mi moral.


----------



## peseteuro (29 Jun 2012)

Estos días que estaba en liquidez total sin hacer mucho caso al culibex, me conecto y veo un gap de casi un 4%

¿ Ya se pasó la crisis ? ¿ Han germinado por fin los brotes verdes ? ¿O es el optimismo de cocacola con la roja ?  


(Situación interesante para ver donde vamos metiendo algunos cortos en los próximos días, y si se nos pone por encima de 7200 mucho mejor)


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

Anda un señor de color cafe siguiendome... no se si es un atracador que quiere sacarme los cuartos o es Pandoro que anda esperando a que venda (ahi anda la cosa...) para darme todo su amor. De cualquier manera :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Estos días que estaba en liquidez total sin hacer mucho caso al culibex, me conecto y veo un gap de casi un 4%
> 
> ¿ Ya se pasó la crisis ? ¿ Han germinado por fin los brotes verdes ? ¿O es el optimismo de cocacola con la roja ?
> 
> ...



casi seguro es un trampa , si mantienen el gap y lo llevan un poco mas arriba entonces los que nos ganamos humildemente la vida en los mercaos tendremos una oportunidad de horo para cargar cortos :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Atensión porque para hacer la figura perfecta tenemos que estar bajando todo el dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palito incluido ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi seguro es un trampa , si mantienen el gap y lo llevan un poco mas arriba *entonces los que nos ganamos humildemente la vida en los mercaos* tendremos una oportunidad de horo para cargar cortos :baba:



Pues entonces debe estar Ud. bastante delgadito, Colossal :XX::XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Atensión porque para hacer la figura perfecta tenemos que estar bajando todo el dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que ha elegido la versión con el moco en la punta...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Parece que ahora los 6950 actúan como soporte. Yo entiendo que se tiene que ir hasta los 7200 y luego caer. Yo hay pienso vender lo poquillo que pillé.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Jun 2012)

Tremebunda caida en mi pantalla del ibex dias,

al rico fibo






el ibex esta sediento de buenas nuevas, a cada buena nueva entrara dinerito.


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

Himboquemos al guano


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2012)

¿Qué habéis tocado? ¿Habéis salido de la trinchera todos a la vez?

Cómo alegra despertarse sin escuchar las noticias y entrar en tu banco de buena mañana...







Una alegría en la carrera de sinsabores bursátiles. Que los que no ganamos nunca tenemos derecho a nuestras pequeñas alegrías...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Se acabó la fiesta.::


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Amigos ya se daran cuenta de que la noticia que hace subir al ibex les va a petar el ojal mas pronto que tarde. Pero es igual, la bolsa sube y se rescata directamente a la banca. Ponme otra sam.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo los 7000 largos en breve.
> 
> Y mi posición (desde 6600) esta tomada con espectativas de levantar 1.000 puntos. Lo que no se es si mi sangre gacelera tomará la decisión de vender cuando vea las jugosas plusvis (lo bien que se aguantan 200 puntos en contra y la lucha que hay que hacer cuando uno lleva 100 a favor XD)



Mi sangre gacelera me la jugó y con algo menos de 500 puntos me he salido.

Creo que pueden cerrar el gap hoy mismo.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2012)

Hoy están jugando de forma muy sucia, parece que van a guanear y en un momento dado lo suben unos cuantos puntos. Veo unos tirones en el volumen para un lado y para otro que no son normales, hoy tenemos pelea de leoncios y meterse en medio es ganas de que le caiga a uno una buena ostieja perdida.

El ritmo del partido que se está jugando hoy es muy irregular y sin embargo están vendedores ahora mismo, el volumen camuflado lleva toda la mañana vendedor también, pero cuidado con entrar corto que dan otro tirón inmediato para barrer stops.


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

¿Quien ha tirado de la cadena? lo digo porque el ibex se va pabajo. El señor que me seguia antes se ha distanciado un poco...


----------



## vyk (29 Jun 2012)

Uins...esto me suenaaa...a ver si vamos a asistir a un reversal del copón...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy están jugando de forma muy sucia, parece que van a guanear y en un momento dado lo suben unos cuantos puntos. Veo unos tirones en el volumen para un lado y para otro que no son normales, hoy tenemos pelea de leoncios y meterse en medio es ganas de que le caiga a uno una buena ostieja perdida.
> 
> El ritmo del partido que se está jugando hoy es muy irregular y sin embargo están vendedores ahora mismo, el volumen camuflado lleva toda la mañana vendedor también, pero cuidado con entrar corto que dan otro tirón inmediato para barrer stops.



.
YO hoy me dije: "Si antes de las 11:00 no ves una entrada clarísima cierra el broker y empieza el fin de semana bursátil".

Leer tu mensaje me ha hecho adelantar la decisión cinco minutos. 

Buen fin de semana a tod@s


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Me estoy partiendo el ojete,yo a cortos. desde 7008 de inicio de sesion. Menudo un antisocial estoy hecho que no sigo la tendencia y el extasi de la sociedad.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

¿Otra vez la prima por encima de 500? Joer...


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Jun 2012)

Os paso un enlace con una lista de *"ILUSTRES"* que se los han llevado sin arriesgar como nosotros aquí.
Ilustres HDLGP
Castuzos:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al1Jfd3a0aFxdGRJU1JFN3FQbE5xQzNmNlkxc2VwMGc&hl=es#gid=0


----------



## Mr. Brightside (29 Jun 2012)

No me extrañaría lo más mínimo que acabásemos hoy en rojo, conociendo este nuestro querido casinex.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No me extrañaría lo más mínimo que acabásemos hoy en rojo, conociendo este nuestro querido casinex.




Sigue la flecha del guano:


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Siempre es un placer ir corto ::
> 
> 
> Ayer me acordé de usted. Me han ofrecido un puesto en Berlín en una empresa japonesa *"líder mundial en energías renovables"*. ::



Trinchera inundada, vayan desalojando poco a poco pero no cierren la puerta por si hay que volver.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Jun 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Os paso un enlace con una lista de *"ILUSTRES"* que se los han llevado sin arriesgar como nosotros aquí.
> Ilustres HDLGP
> Castuzos:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al1Jfd3a0aFxdGRJU1JFN3FQbE5xQzNmNlkxc2VwMGc&hl=es#gid=0





La lista es incompleta ya que no estan ni los telefonos ni las direcciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No me extrañaría lo más mínimo que acabásemos hoy en rojo, conociendo este nuestro querido casinex.



Si acaba en rojo es para salir por patas del país

Vaya celada nos tenían montada para hoy, con razón ayer el stoxx50 estaba tan perroflaútico..


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Pongan un ojo en Prisa y vean que bonita lucha en timeframe diario contra la MM50.
Ha mejorado muchísimo y conviene recordar que todos los valores tienen sus temporadas de penitencia y de lujuria permitida.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Jun 2012)

Yo confío hoy en que acabe rojo. Cargue unos cortos hace un par de minutos.

Si me dan el 50% de la rentabilidad de los largos cargados el miércoles seré de las personas más felices del planeta (al menos hoy).


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

A Sacyr también hay que ponerle un ojo, también luchando contra su MM50 en timeframe diario. Si aparece una vela roja de cierta envergadura, habría que salirse por patas.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Viva el vino...digo el petroleooo. Vaya subida que le estan metiendo, en cuanto se muestra alcista el euro patadon parriba.

Acabar en rojo hoy? dificilmente pero todo es posible en este mundo.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Me estoy partiendo el ojete,yo a cortos. desde 7008 de inicio de sesion. Menudo un antisocial estoy hecho que no sigo la tendencia y el extasi de la sociedad.



Tentado estuve, pero la cosa ha ido rápida y no llegué a hacer pie.

Sigo pensando que ahora mismo cualquier "cosita" genera disparos en cualquier dirección. Para intradía no está... al menos para el común de los mortales, tal vez para la red neuronal omnisciente de Pollastre la cosa sea un poco mejor.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2012)

Yo a Pandoro me lo imagino como una mezcla de Balotelli y Marchena...


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Venga, cierro cortos +590€ de reward
Compro idem largos con SL 6845


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Trinchera inundada, vayan desalojando poco a poco pero no cierren la puerta por si hay que volver.



He dejado unos bocadillos en la cocina por si alguien vuelve tarde. ::


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

Siguen metiendonos la mano en el bolsillo:

"La tarifa eléctrica subirá un 3,95 % en julio y la del gas, un 2,26 %"


----------



## mutiko (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> He dejado unos bocadillos en la cocina por si alguien vuelve tarde. ::



Yo en el almacen he dejado unos trajes de hombre rana, por si hay que volver corriendo y no se han desalojado las aguas. Edito: Tambien he hecho un pedido de mascaras antigas, no sea que a la siguiente no nos inunden la trinchera pero nos gaseen. Y si nos tiran gas mostaza, el traje de hombre rana con la mascara vendran muy bien ::


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

La vela semanal de Repsol, si no lo joden hasta el cierre, es sumamente interesante.

Viendo el valor desde una perspectiva temporal amplia, destacar que estuvo oscilando en un amplio rango delimitado entre 18 y 25. Lo perdió y marcó objetivo en 11 euros aprox .... y ya han visto como con tiempo, los targets se cumplen. Ahora debería tocar un buen rebote al menos hasta 15 euros.
Decir también que los 11 euros es algo más que el target del rectángulo mayor perdido: es un nivel muy relevante históricamente.

Buenas plusvis, no tengan duda de que así va a ser .... pero el SL es intocable.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Comprar electricas, gap al alza el lunes tras la subida de la luz el domingo, a menos que metan una mandrilada macro el finde...


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Oh my gosh! Está a punto de deshacerse la figura. ::


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Oh my gosh! Está a punto de deshacerse la figura. ::



A seguir subiendo no?? no vuelvo a probar el frigopie.::


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jun 2012)

entrada en el jardin de botin a por manzanas a 5,02, espero que los americanos nos den una alegria esta tarde.


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Oh my gosh! Está a punto de deshacerse la figura. ::



No le digo que he visto cuando se ha abierto de golpe la imagen a 900px×657px pero le puedo decir que he pensado que alguien iba muy contento de estar largo...


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> entrada en el jardin de botin a por manzanas a 5,02, espero que los americanos nos den una alegria esta tarde.



Está tarde tenemos en USA:

13.30 Personal Income / Consumption (May) Ant +0.2% / +0.3% Prev +0.2% / +0.0%
- Core PCE (May) Ant +0.1% (+1.9%) Prev+0.2%
14.45 Chicago PMI (June) Ant 52.7 Prev 52.9
14.55 Final Michigan Sentiment (June) Ant 79.3 / 74.1 (p) Prev 74.1


Como salgan bien...

PD: hay que sumar una hora para hora española


----------



## Kaoska_p (29 Jun 2012)

este es el rebote bueno?? si cierra hoy por encima de 6800 podemos tener soporte a corto/medio??


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Estan metiendo el turbo de nuevo. El petroleo totalmente fuera de si, esto sumado a la subida del butano, este verano vamos a alucinar.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Jun 2012)

A ver esos yankis que voy largo en GEOY (NASDAQ) en 15,20.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

Lo del petroleo viene por las expectativas de mayor demanda, pero tambien por reducciones de oferta. Hay huelga en Noruega...


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, el tema de ponerse largo con la subida de la luz, espero sea de coña pues no les deseo que no les llegue para comer. A mis padres les empieza a apretar la nomina por todos lados y llegan justos quitandose de todos sitios y tocando ya la comida. Si le sumamos esto ya...

Solo les deseo que no les pase.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

De bloomberg...



> Norway’s strike shut production of about 15 percent of the crude supply from western Europe’s largest exporter. Statoil ASA (STL), the country’s biggest energy company, puts the daily loss at as much as 250,000 barrels. The nation produced 1.63 million barrels of oil a day last month, according to the Norwegian Petroleum Directorate.




...y no se olviden de que a partir de ahora se hace efectivo el cierre del grifo en Irán...


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Ibex sube, vamossshhh muhahahhaah (risa rafa mora stylah)












PD: ajusto SP en 6910
PD3: salto el stop +185 € reward +590€ de los cortos total caja=775€ Bonus premium


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Jun 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Comprar electricas, gap al alza el lunes tras la subida de la luz el domingo, a menos que metan una mandrilada macro el finde...




Esto tendría que estar descontado ya no?


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Esto tendría que estar descontado ya no?



Si se disparan en bolsas las electricas por tal cosa, es evidente que no estaba descontado, si no que lo cuentan.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Todo disparado, el dax ha pegado un buen arreon y el... oro ::.


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Empezamos a estar sobrecomprados en el SPX500 en intervalo de 1 hora, veamos cuanto mas aguanta la sobrecompra.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo del petroleo viene por las expectativas de mayor demanda, pero tambien por reducciones de oferta. Hay huelga en Noruega...



marditoh renoflautas


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Empezamos a estar sobrecomprados en el SPX500 en intervalo de 1 hora, veamos cuanto mas aguanta la sobrecompra.



Hasta lo que quieran y más. Si hoy el plan era petar ojetes de cortos pueden hacer lo que le de la gana..


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

Me da la impresión de que le van a meter un arrón para arriba... pero, no se, igual son impresiones mías...


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2012)

Queda alguien en la trinchera????....no veo a nadie al lado mío...:


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Uy,uy,uy.... cuidado a todos que esto puede ser una trampa antes de pegar el peponazo real.

Mesplico:

Esta subida de hoy se me antoja un poco "insuficiente" ante lo que se supone que es el rescate y por lo tanto normalización de las deudas de Italia y Hispania.

Han parado justo en la segunda resisténcia por arriba en el SPX500 (Lo clavaron), ahora están un poco por arriba, pero lo que acabo de leer es de esas cosas que le hacen a uno decir...."hummmmm".

De ayer, la Merkelita:

"Secondly, regarding the *banking recapitalisation* which Spain has requested, a request will be made with the EFSF. *Once the ESM becomes available*, then the application will be transferred to the ESM. The seniority of the bonds will not be changed. For Spain we won't do what is otherwise applicable in the ESM regarding the preferred creditor status because the request was made through the EFSF, where such details do not apply."

Sin embargo, Alemánia debe votar esta tarde sobre el fondo 
ESM y aquí es donde meseponen los pelos como escarpias:

"Given the confusion over the results at the EU summit in Brussel, speculation has been raised in Berlin to *postpone the vote on the euro rescue ESM*. Several Members of the CDU-FDP coalition also called for a *dismissal of the agenda item on the evening*"

Como estos pospongan la votación de lo que se supone la herramienta que nos salvará.... uufffff... cualquier rumor manda esto al infierno.

Asi que aunque hoy sea un dia de subidas, cuidado esta tarde, mucho cuidado.

Saludos.


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

Ya está mas que descontado ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Posibilidad de mandrilada UP


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Puede que lo tengan descontado, pero sabiendo como es la Merkelita, podría ser que ayer diera su brazo a torcer mientras pensaba... sisi, dale dale, pero esperad el dinero sentados que esto se puede eternizar.

Asi saldría airosa de la cumbre y ademas tendría un comodín para jugar ante sus votantes. La votación del ESM por el parlamento Alemán podría salir negativa y entonces otra "reunión para salvar al Euro" sería necesária, vamos , lo que llevamos viendo ya 4 años.


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2012)

Aquí todo se ha hecho gracias a Berlusconi....amenazó con presentarse a las próximas elecciones y sacar a Italia del Euro.

Todos sabemos que lo hubiera hecho.

Ahora sí se hace caso a Italia, y por entensión, a España.


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Puede que lo tengan descontado, pero sabiendo como es la Merkelita, podría ser que ayer diera su brazo a torcer mientras pensaba... sisi, dale dale, pero esperad el dinero sentados que esto se puede eternizar.
> 
> Asi saldría airosa de la cumbre y ademas tendría un comodín para jugar ante sus votantes. La votación del ESM por el parlamento Alemán podría salir negativa y entonces otra "reunión para salvar al Euro" sería necesária, vamos , lo que llevamos viendo ya 4 años.



No sé ella verá si quiere que le paguen los clientes,pero mariano no hace mas que llorar por el bibe....asi que muchos dineros no nos quedan en el cerdito.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Queda alguien en la trinchera????....no veo a nadie al lado mío...:



Yo ando por aquí a ratos, se está tan agustito y Bertok no nos cobra alquiler :rolleye:

Me hubiese gustado salir a pegar tiros hace unos meses con el sargento Elias (aka Janus), pero hasta el próximo día 4 no tengo liquidez para gamblear ::

La verdad es que ya llevamos un 15% de subida desde mínimos, no sé yo si quedará algo por hacer o será mejor pasar a la reserva hasta la próxima contraofensiva ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

A que caemos..


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Puede que lo tengan descontado, pero sabiendo como es la Merkelita, podría ser que ayer diera su brazo a torcer mientras pensaba... sisi, dale dale, pero esperad el dinero sentados que esto se puede eternizar.
> 
> Asi saldría airosa de la cumbre y ademas tendría un comodín para jugar ante sus votantes. La votación del ESM por el parlamento Alemán podría salir negativa y entonces otra "reunión para salvar al Euro" sería necesária, vamos , lo que llevamos viendo ya 4 años.



Dejadla, que está jodida porque el Pandoretelli le hizo dos rotos ayer...


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Me llamo Bund, James Bund, y hoy puedo perder los 141 como quién no quiere la cosa. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

me parece a mí o losubieron para tirarlo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Me llamo Bund, James Bund, y hoy puedo perder los 141 como quién no quiere la cosa. ::



...y los 140,


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Bueno se ve clara la manipulacion no? esto es dantesco y un insulto a todo el mundo.

Mirad el oro y el petroleo. Estan puteando a todo dios sin excepciones. Todas las bajadas de esta semana y anterior (las pocas que hubo) fueron una farsa. 

Nos plantamos en los 8000.::


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno se ve clara la manipulacion no? esto es dantesco y un insulto a todo el mundo.
> 
> Mirad el oro y el petroleo. Estan puteando a todo dios sin excepciones. Todas las bajadas de esta semana y anterior (las pocas que hubo) fueron una farsa.
> 
> Nos plantamos en los 8000.::



¿Entre hoy y el lunes?


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Entre hoy y el lunes?



Diosmediante y para con el beneplácito de sus señorias futboleuropeistas, la semana que viene amenaza verticalidad. No obstante me parece que estan poniendo las cosas muy facilonas.

Mulder, de momento el timing perfecto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2012)

Buenas compañeros... 

Hoy creo que ha sido el mejor dia de trading de mi vida.
-largo 6600-6870
-corto 6910-6845
-largo 6835-6905

Con un mini, eh! 

Feliz finde!

Edito: y cuidando a un niño de un año, haciendo la compra, sacando al perro y con obras en casa, para que diga pollastre! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

esta to controladito , atentos gacelillas


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

ande andaran los tradels de la mesa rota ? :


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jun 2012)

Me largo, comprado a 5,02, vendido a 5,13. Robando manzanas de botin me voy de finde, sean muy felices. Ujala todos los dias fueran asin.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

CORTO IBEX 7025 contado


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

Mulder puede informar


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

Joder acaban de hacer una barrida de stops en sacyr de puta madre,sto va pa´ribba


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Esta todo controlado... :XX::XX::XX:

Vamos a pensar, malos datos usa y pasta en europa. Quien actuara primero? una QE3 o bajada de tipos e inyeccion del BCE. Esto es lo que pasa, pienso yo. Vamos a cerrar en maximos diarios y muy por encima de los 7000, mirad que farol.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Esta todo controlado... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Vamos a pensar, malos datos usa y pasta en europa. Quien actuara primero? una QE3 o bajada de tipos e inyeccion del BCE. Esto es lo que pasa, pienso yo. Vamos a cerrar en maximos diarios y muy por encima de los 7000, mirad que farol.



si tuviera el conocimiento se estaria tranquilito


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tuviera el conocimiento se estaria tranquilito



Yo estoy fuera, si es que has leido el hilo ayer. Si se da por aludido con el post que cita es por algo isidoro.

Conocimiento me sobra lo que a otros le faltan.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Jun 2012)

Yo no me quedaria abierto este finde ni loco, me suena a trampa mortal para las gacelas, da igual que esteis cortos o largos, el riesgo es total. Mañana sacan otra noticia y el lunes se desploma un nelson y haber como lo explicais en casa.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas compañeros...
> 
> Hoy creo que ha sido el mejor dia de trading de mi vida.
> -largo 6600-6870
> ...



ppsss... mando al niño a la compra con una lista en cochecito por control remoto con unas Google Glass, por supuesto, y el perro me alicata el baño y me pinta el pasillo con un pincel atado al rabo... ::

siguiente...! :XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

cortos en culibex


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder puede informar



Esta mañana estaban vendedores, luego han ido comprando poco a poco y ahora están con saldo positivo, una cantidad similar a la negativa de esta mañana.

Lo que ocurre es que están jugando peligrosamente, con órdenes a pecho descubierto venden salvajemente y el saldo de los leoncios es negativo, pero por lo bajini compran y compran mucho, tanto que el saldo sale positivo incluyendo las operaciones fuertes vendedoras de los leoncios.

PD: el segundo párrafo solo se refiere al Ibex, ojo.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en culibex



68 aurelios a la buchaca.

vamos a por más.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en culibex



corto ? : que mal rollo :S

sentimiento contrario aumentando


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto ? : que mal rollo :S
> 
> sentimiento contrario aumentando



ya vas sólo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ya vas sólo 8:



asi si , ahora si voy tranquilo a por los 5300 :baba:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi si , ahora si voy tranquilo a por los 5300 :baba:



Allí nos veremos 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta mañana estaban vendedores, luego han ido comprando poco a poco y ahora están con saldo positivo, una cantidad similar a la negativa de esta mañana.
> 
> Lo que ocurre es que están jugando peligrosamente, con órdenes a pecho descubierto venden salvajemente y el saldo de los leoncios es negativo, pero por lo bajini compran y compran mucho, tanto que el saldo sale positivo incluyendo las operaciones fuertes vendedoras de los leoncios.
> 
> PD: el segundo párrafo solo se refiere al Ibex, ojo.



si está usted dentro mis felicitaciones

si cambia la situación, haber si puede informar antes de las 17:30h 

corto y cierro::


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bueno se ve clara la manipulacion no? esto es dantesco y un insulto a todo el mundo.
> 
> Mirad el oro y el petroleo. Estan puteando a todo dios sin excepciones. Todas las bajadas de esta semana y anterior (las pocas que hubo) fueron una farsa.
> 
> Nos plantamos en los 8000.::



Yo lo veo bastante bien y concordante con cómo se comportaban los índices días atrás. Era evidente que no estaban bajando y el VIX estaba dando señales muy claras de que el SP estaba fuerte.

Cuando todos se suban .... será el momento de bajarse.

Sigan mirando Sacyr y Prisa, podrían ser pepónistars.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo lo veo bastante bien y concordante con cómo se comportaban los índices días atrás. Era evidente que no estaban bajando y el VIX estaba dando señales muy claras de que el SP estaba fuerte.
> 
> Cuando todos se suban .... será el momento de bajarse.
> 
> Sigan mirando Sacyr y Prisa, podrían ser pepónistars.



Janus, vas a ganar mucho dinero.

Ajusta el SL, no cometas el error de ir sin él, y disfruta del viaje.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (29 Jun 2012)

Goldman Sachs' HTF exposed:


[YOUTUBE]3nxjjztQKtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Jun 2012)

Dios, voy montado en la misma operación que el gato... pero lo mío no son números en un papel...

"Jesusito de mi vida, ten piedad"


----------



## AssGaper (29 Jun 2012)

Venga, no os lamais los cipotes con los largos pq ya tenemos "el evento" para tirar los mercados programado para tal cosa: la invasion de Siria y guerra en occidente.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/conspiraciones/321796-30-6-2012-posible-invasion-a-siria.html

Como siempre, todo un pvto circo.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

Janus ¿qué entrada para sacyr?

1.5€


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

cortos en culibex again


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en culibex again



fuera con +4 aurelios.

Los 7030 son la clave


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en culibex again



Lo tuyo es visssssssssssssshio


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> fuera con +4 aurelios.
> 
> Los 7030 son la clave



Joer eso es meter por meter XD


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Dios, voy montado en la misma operación que el gato... pero lo mío no son números en un papel...
> 
> "Jesusito de mi vida, ten piedad"



y dale con el papertrading :ouch:

mi unico consuelo es que ustec perdera pasta mientras servidor no y con la misma operativa , solo ustec sabe como lo hara


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y dale con el papertrading :ouch:
> 
> mi unico consuelo es que ustec perdera pasta mientras servidor no y con la misma operativa , solo ustec sabe como lo hara



Lo voy a hacer como usted, con los stops holgados:
SL 8.000 puntos
SP 5.300

)


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

cortos en culibex, ahora es la buena


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> fuera con +4 aurelios.
> 
> Los 7030 son la clave



Cuidaooooo que Pandoro hoy está haciendo estragos y las ambulancias no dan abasto...... ::

<no******></no******>


:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cortos en culibex, ahora es la buena



fuera con +54 aurelios. Va bien.

vamos a por más


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuidaooooo que Pandoro hoy está haciendo estragos y las ambulancias no dan abasto...... ::
> 
> <no******></no******>
> 
> ...



hay que me lol , marditohs chinitos :XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Vamos jato que has entrado en verde ::


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Cuidado en los próximos 10 minutos tendremos pico de volatilidad


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos jato que has entrado en verde ::



vamos que ? :

no pensara que con esa miseria me voy a conformar , que tengo que recuperar los horos que nos robaron y eso es musha pasta :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que me lol , marditohs chinitos :XX:



Marditoh minino...... su operativa es tan real como los thanks que da. Le deseo lo peor en sus scottex cortos!

</******><no******></no******>

::::


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus ¿qué entrada para sacyr?
> 
> 1.5€



Ya mismo y con stop loss en 1,32. Es un 10% pero es lo que se requiere para este tipo de valor.

El punto a favor es que ha superado la MM50.

Solo acto para intrépidos. Quizá ahora quien entre, tenga que asumir una pérdida latente elevada. Decisión con la almohada.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Bertok, cuando un índice sube un 4,6% NO SE PUEDE PONER UNO CORTO. La probabilidad de acabar con el esfiter del tamaño de un chupachups koyak .... es muy alta.

Leo muchos post con cortos .....:8:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado en los próximos 10 minutos tendremos pico de volatilidad



Ahí han visto el primer arreón :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, cuando un índice sube un 4,6% NO SE PUEDE PONER UNO CORTO. La probabilidad de acabar con el esfiter del tamaño de un chupachups koyak .... es muy alta.
> 
> Leo muchos post con cortos .....:8:



Sé lo que me hago, el ultracorto se me da bien.

Luego te dedico en directo una posi ::


----------



## atlanterra (29 Jun 2012)

Veras que el Chullibex acaba por encima de 7100


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

os dije que se iba a menear con alegría ...


----------



## atlanterra (29 Jun 2012)

Como ha dicho Janus, el Ibex está pulverizando los cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Como ha dicho Janus, el Ibex está pulverizando los cortos.



gacelila de poca FED :cook:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Creo que no queda mucho....hasta 71xx.ienso:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Jato, no mires la pantalla


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

Lo están subiendo a empujones. Se va acabando la fiesta.

A ver si me da tiempo a dedicarle un fly a Janus.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Jun 2012)

Preparando un corto en el Ibex en el entorno de 7124. (Si los toca).


----------



## vyk (29 Jun 2012)

Vaya peponazo...


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

¿De verdad que todas las empresas del IBEX valen un 5% más que ayer?
¿Qué pasa, que regalan longanizas?

(Que conste, que por mi estupendo, que tengo bastantes leuros de ganancias...)


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Preparando un corto en el Ibex en el entorno de 7124. (Si los toca).



A este ritmillo... los toca.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo están subiendo a empujones. Se va acabando la fiesta.
> 
> A ver si me da tiempo a dedicarle un fly a Janus.



Janus se apea de Repsol. Abierto en 11,49 y cerrado en 12,49. De ayer a hoy ya está bien en este valor.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

He dicho que cerramos en maximos diarios y asi va a ser ( sino mi farol se apaga ).

Por cierto bajada abrupta del bono a 10 español, hace 10 minutos estaba en 6,45 y ahora en 6,34. Esto me suena a compra de bonos en cantidades astronomicas.

El ibex subiendo un 5,32%, antinelson total. Esta todo el mundo loco.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

Fuera de SAN

5,025-5,198


----------



## Macaco (29 Jun 2012)

el lunes guanazo del 3,5 %


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> Fuera de SAN
> 
> 5,025-5,198



yo del 5.13-5.19


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Jun 2012)

Vendidas las Iberdrólicas y las Timofónicas que compré el viernes(500 eurillos)que compré el martes...y las Santaderinas de esta mañana(50 eurillos).

Buen finde y feliz liquidez.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Quiero mi perrito piloto y/o en su caso la muñeca chochona. 

Para llevar cartas de strip poker no me ha salido mal el farol.


----------



## atlanterra (29 Jun 2012)

Se le acabó el muelle al Ibex


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este viernes toca renovación de cortos. En la última renovación del 15 de junio hubo un cambio de tendencia.
> 
> Concretamente el bbva paso de declarar un 0'61% a 0'282%
> 
> ...



Y los leoncios enseñaron la patita...mira que lo veia venir.
Una pena haber tenido la semana tan liada, no he podido dedicarle mas tiempo. Al menos me ha pillado dentro de indices a traves de fondos (ibex 6770, eurostox a 2150). Felicidades a los que entraron


----------



## Suprimo (29 Jun 2012)

Pues al final junio no ha sido el mes del juicio final8:


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

Cachis, tenía que haber vendido en la subasta, 2,3 céntimos es mucho dinero porque estaba con "to lo gordo".... pero bueno. Mas vale pájaro en mano y tal y tal. 
El lunes no voy a poder seguir esto y me calculo un gap a la baja de entrada....

(Luego, ya veremos, porque parece que la cosa está subiendo demasiado deprisa....)


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

ande anda adriangtir


----------



## Kaoska_p (29 Jun 2012)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿De verdad que todas las empresas del IBEX valen un 5% más que ayer?
> ¿Qué pasa, que regalan longanizas?



valían ayer un 5% menos??


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

Pocos días se ven verdes todos los valores del IBEX

Y fuertes


----------



## Durmiente (29 Jun 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> valían ayer un 5% menos??



Eso mismo digo yo


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aporte cojonudo maester ponzi.
> 
> Interpretando sus gráficas, a modo bartolo en el bar con palilloentre los dientes, es que el problema de ibe y gas, es la deuda! Yeah.... he inventado la rueda





Navarrorum dijo:


> :Aplausolas plas plas:Aplauso:
> 
> +10 THANKS





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias, muchas gracias.



De nada 

Exacto, tanto iberdrola como gas natural se han excedido con su endeudamiento.Sin embargo, hay una clara diferencia entre los dos, al menos gas natural esta intentando atajar el problema, por lo menos los dos últimos años. 

La deuda de gas natural se ha reducido a la vez que ha incrementado su caja y sus margenes se están empezando a recuperar.
A día de hoy , es mas seguro el negocio de gas natural que el de iberdrola. Sin embargo si iberdrola hiciese los deberes, como historicamente ha conseguido margenes mas altos que su competidor, no me extrañaría que tuviese un comportamiento mejor. A ojo de buen cubero a iberdrola deben de sobrarle unos 10000 milloncejos de deuda.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Vigilen First Solar. En muchos meses no se estaba produciendo lo que se está viendo. Después de una subida, aguanta el tipo y no se despeña. Este valor funciona así, a arreones, consolidaciones, arreones, .........


----------



## jayco (29 Jun 2012)

volvemos a ser ricos?


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Jun 2012)

a ver que nos Mulder la subasta creo que ha salido positiva


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver que nos Mulder la subasta creo que ha salido positiva



Si, la subasta ha salido positiva, aunque sacar conclusiones de un viernes es peligroso.


----------



## Chotorunner (29 Jun 2012)

Bueno, y ahora, después de reventar el suelo..., lo mejor.

Pienso vender mis acciones de BANCOS (sí, de Bancos) compradas de P.M. a 3 veces lo que he pagado por ellas. 

Eso sí...en dos-tres años. 

Pero la fiesta de los osos se acabó por una temporada, Señores...

Saludos


----------



## VLADELUI (29 Jun 2012)

Ya estamos far far away de la trinchera. A ver si apuramos plusvis y el bbva llega a 5.85 y así deja de ser oveja negra.

Os leo poco, pero os leo. El trabajo me tiene, afortunadamente, muy liado.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Ya estamos far far away de la trinchera. A ver si apuramos plusvis y el bbva llega a 5.85 y así deja de ser oveja negra.
> 
> Os leo poco, pero os leo. El trabajo me tiene, afortunadamente, muy liado.
> 
> Saludos.



Qué trabajito puede ser ese que te lían un viernes a las 19:00 y no te dejan disfrutar de que España "ha salido de la crisis":8:?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> He dicho que cerramos en maximos diarios y asi va a ser ( sino mi farol se apaga ).
> 
> Por cierto bajada abrupta del bono a 10 español, hace 10 minutos estaba en 6,45 y ahora en 6,34. Esto me suena a compra de bonos en cantidades astronomicas.
> 
> El ibex subiendo un 5,32%, antinelson total. Esta todo el mundo loco.











Durmiente dijo:


> ¿De verdad que todas las empresas del IBEX valen un 5% más que ayer?
> ¿Qué pasa, que regalan longanizas?
> 
> (Que conste, que por mi estupendo, que tengo bastantes leuros de ganancias...)







Kaoska_p dijo:


> valían ayer un 5% menos??



Valen 6 zurullos ± 4 peos, de ahí la variación....



Chotorunner dijo:


> Bueno, y ahora, después de reventar el suelo..., lo mejor.
> 
> Pienso vender mis acciones de BANCOS (sí, de Bancos) compradas de P.M. a 3 veces lo que he pagado por ellas.
> 
> ...



¿Creencia, deseo, alguna justificación?

Tendremos sustos en los proximos vencimientos gordos de deuda.....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

Aquí va largo hasta el poti poti

De cabeza a los 7400


----------



## hydra69 (29 Jun 2012)

7207 para una envolvente mensual alcista en el ibex,no lo hemos conseguido pero ahí ahí...,podríamos tener un cambio de tendencia de bajista a alcista.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

Un visión algo distinta del rescate a España y la cesión, en última instancia, de Alemania:

The Spanish bailout is "effectively a back-door bailout of reckless German lending"

Básicamente dice que a Alemania no le quedaba más remedio que ceder para evitar la caida de los bancos españoles, que se hubiera llevado por delante a los alemanes, que tambien están muy apalancados. Y para evitar castigar directamente a los ciudadanos que en última instancia poseyeran deuda privada de esas entidades, directa o indirectamente.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

Suprimo dijo:


> Pues al final junio no ha sido el mes del juicio final8:



De hecho, sí lo ha sido... de esa reunión, hay algo que no nos han contado... a ver si se pasa economistasolidario por el foro y nos lo cuenta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2012)

Hay que reconocer que lo de hoy es una buena de hostias a los osos







podría ser la buena.... o no MV stylah


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí va largo hasta el poti poti
> 
> De cabeza a los 7400



Déjeles ir... que ya volverán... yo no me creo nada, porque en el fondo, aún no hay nada hecho.


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que lo de hoy es una buena de hostias a los osos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será por eso que yo llevo fuera unos días... aquí a oso no me gana ni la madre de Yogi y Bubu.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nlrc2iFACIQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Kuidau conmigo, que yo le enseñé a CHi-nOrris todo lo que sabe...


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Miren los Brentes, subiendo 5,6 dolares desde 91 hasta 96 y medio. Hacia tiempo que no se veia algo asi. Un 6% de subida.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> De hecho, sí lo ha sido... de esa reunión, hay algo que no nos han contado... a ver si se pasa economistasolidario por el foro y nos lo cuenta...



Yo pienso que estamos ante Mayo 2.0 pero a lo salvaje, con compra de deuda a lo bestia por parte del BCE y preparacion de un bazooka para el mes entrante. En el otro lado tampoco se van a quedar mancos.

En todo caso, como algunos se alegran de esta estafa o macro robo, les deseo que lo digieran lo mejor posible porque la realidad es para todos la misma.

Salud.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que lo de hoy es una buena de hostias a los osos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ProShares Vix Short Term perdiendo los mínimos anteriores aún a pesar de que el SP no está en los 1425 equivalentes del anterior mínimo. Es decir, que no tienen nada de miedo y los inversores americanos tienen las primas de las opciones put tiradas por los suelos. Y si no compran put es que no preven que se vaya a bajar .... y así se ahorran invertir en primas ..... y primos.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Amigos, es cierto que la economía está hecha una auténtica mierda .... pero los mercados suben y bajan porque les mueve el dinero de los "fuertes". Hoy le ha entrado mucho dinero a los blue chips en España y ha sido un constante todo el día. No han flaqueado. A partir de ahí, ......


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Señores nos vamos al cielo. El brent ha cerrado con subida de 6 dolares, casi un 7%. Huele a impresion de billetes en usa. Como dice janus, con el vix bajando no hay riesgo de bajadas.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Por cierto, a los que andan cortos con bonos patrios, les ha metido un rabo estratosférico. Ha habido un cierre brutal y es previsible que algo más siga relajándose la prima de riesgo .... salvo que RameroJoy hable o la Merkel saque a pasear al inválido.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

¿Han vencido Italia y España? Der Spiegel habla de "derrota dolorosa" para Merkel - elEconomista.es

Viendo esto, no sé si va a durar mucho la alegria en los mercados. Ya le están chinchando a la Merkel y ésta no tardará mucho en dar un nuevo golpe en la mesa.

La verdad es que podrían quebrar todos los mass-mierda.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo pienso que estamos ante Mayo 2.0 pero a lo salvaje, con compra de deuda a lo bestia por parte del BCE y preparacion de un bazooka para el mes entrante. En el otro lado tampoco se van a quedar mancos.
> 
> En todo caso, como algunos se alegran de esta estafa o macro robo, les deseo que lo digieran lo mejor posible porque la realidad es para todos la misma.
> 
> Salud.



La contrapartida es la cabeza de la población española en bandeja de plata.

La reducción del consumo y empobrecimiento que vamos a ver en este país será tremenda.

No sé vosotros, pero empiezo a dudar mucho del modelo de negocio de buena parte de las grandes empresas españolas.


----------



## Cantor (29 Jun 2012)

Bueno, para los que crean que somos todos unos valientes, yo me he quedao en la trinchera. Hasta esta tarde no he podido seguir nada, tb por trabajo y viajes (y que siga...) y además soy un cagao, así que se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer :o

Así que nada, me como los bocatas que dejó sipanha y repongo fuerzas para cuando se suba de nuevo la colina, supongo que cuando ya estemos en esos cincomiles....::


----------



## delmundo (29 Jun 2012)

Desde hace una semana estoy bastante largo. De momento plusvis.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La contrapartida es la cabeza de la población española en bandeja de plata.
> 
> La reducción del consumo y empobrecimiento que vamos a ver en este país será tremenda.
> 
> No sé vosotros, pero empiezo a dudar mucho del modelo de negocio de buena parte de las grandes empresas españolas.



Tronco!, esto sigue igual, seguimos jodidos ayer, hoy y mañana por lo que nada ha cambiado. Pero las cosas se mueven y ahí se puede sacar ventaja.
La realidad es que queriendo o sin querer (como el chavo del ocho) se ha subido 1000 puntos en el IBEX. Eso sí es real, lo mismo que antes los bajaron.

Las empresas españolas siguen mal y mal y mal y mal. Algunas están muy internacionalizadas pero con modelos de negocio que no son sostenibles. Todo está muy endeudado y ese apalancamiento será su perdición. Genial, vendrán/emos otros y vuelta a empezar. Lo único que parece que no tiene vuelta atrás evidente es la muerte. Todo lo demás se arregla.

Si te pones a pensarlo bien, el subnormal de RameroJoy ha dado infinitas opciones de ganar dinero (esta vez con cortos) y como nada ha cambiado porque sigue siendo subnormal ..... seguirán habiendo multitud de oportunidades de ganar dinero.

Move your body cause i'm on the floor.


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2012)

IBEX:

No voy a colgar gráfico, pero sí recuerdo un posible por qué del peponazo que hemos visto hoy:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es del día 12, desde entonces, como recientemente recordaba, no ha hecho falta añadir ni matizar ni una sola coma al escenario:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y alguno que otro podría cerrar su bocaza de vez en cuando:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uicio-final-segundo-acto-256.html#post6635910

Lo importante de todo esto es comprender que los giros de mercado sí pueden detectarse y aprovecharse, pero que precisamente por la suculenta recompensa que presentan, no podemos estar día sí y día también pendientes del gráfico, sino que es preciso estar tranquilos y vigilar los niveles que marcan el cumplimiento o la anulación del planteamiento. Lo otro sólo nos llevará a perder dinero o a estar fuera cuando finalmente los leoncios le metan el turbo. 

Ahora, sobre el estado del IBEX... Vale, ya estamos en los 7.100, ¿qué toca? Cuidado, tiene pinta de que le queda algo de subida, pero ya en la casa de campo comentaba, de forma muy atrevida, que los 7.300 se verían mínimo (ciertamente fue muy atrevido y bastante gratuito), así que sobre esto nada debe sorprendernos, pero eso de las rupturas que no son tales no lo he dicho por que sí.


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tronco!, esto sigue igual, seguimos jodidos ayer, hoy y mañana por lo que nada ha cambiado. Pero las cosas se mueven y ahí se puede sacar ventaja.
> La realidad es que queriendo o sin querer (como el chavo del ocho) se ha subido 1000 puntos en el IBEX. Eso sí es real, lo mismo que antes los bajaron.
> 
> Las empresas españolas siguen mal y mal y mal y mal. Algunas están muy internacionalizadas pero con modelos de negocio que no son sostenibles. Todo está muy endeudado y ese apalancamiento será su perdición. Genial, vendrán/emos otros y vuelta a empezar. Lo único que parece que no tiene vuelta atrás evidente es la muerte. Todo lo demás se arregla.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhR8Q0t0vXw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Aunque es verdad que casi todas estan muy endeudadas. Alguna excepcion existe y alguna hasta esta haciendo los deberes.


----------



## Suprimo (29 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> De hecho, sí lo ha sido... de esa reunión, hay algo que no nos han contado... a ver si se pasa economistasolidario por el foro y nos lo cuenta...



¿Es usted Becerra:
Niño Becerra: "¿Por qué se está tan feliz con el resultado de la cumbre? ¿Qué hay?" - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Traca final en usa y cierre en maximos a la vista.

Buen fin de semana.

Virgen santa, despues del cierre aun le siguen metiendo caña. La semana que viene va a ser mas alcista que juanlui.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Cerrará en +3%...... bufffff


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Warning, Amena rompe el mercado con una tarifa de 19 euros netos al mes para hablar de forma ilimitada. Los límites son insuperables salvo que uno sea un adicto a escuchar el tono del piiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Esto es un golpe tremendo para Telefónica y le mete un gol por toda la escuadra. El ARPU en Telefónica está por encima de esos 19 euros.
Esto acelerará el sufrimiento en España, los van a reventar porque se espera réplica inmediata de los OMVs.

Parece que el establecimiento de llamada pasa a mejor vida y eso es un gran problema para Telefónica porque hay tenía mucho beneficio.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

El ibex sube ya un 1% ::.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Amigos, tres viernes de grandes decisiones y con grandes subidas (los lunes) que siempre eran corregidas y nuevamente a sufrir. Tampoco tanto porque la realidad es que el IBEX no bajaba y hace ya mucho que está por encima de los 6400.

Esas sesiones eran perfectas para desplumar al personal que entraba el lunes en el gap. Los que entraban los viernes, campeones nacionales.

Hoy ha sido uno de esos días (de esos lunes pero en viernes) en los que se ha subido .... y al final se ha seguido subiendo (no ha habido trampa de momento). Todos los cierres han sido exactamente iguales. Todos los índices cerrando en máximos y con acelerón notable.

Pandoro ha sido doblado, algún día volverá pero hoy le han encipotado tanto como hace él en sus mejores faenas.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

La mejor semana desde Mayo 2010 en el ibex, y esto dice mucho.

Los usanos embalados y directos a llegar hasta los 1400 con papel para aburrir.

El duo Monti & Rajoy ha hecho más que el barbas en un sólo día. Increible.


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Os pego un gráfico de cuando el SPX500 caia a los 126x.

En el equivoqué la primera resisténcia, que la marqué en 134x y Janus ya dijo que de eso nanai, que los 136x eran la resisténcia.

Sigo creyendo que vamos a los 137x y tendremos una posible vuelta, Janus, que opinas?


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Silver Wheaton, una perla para los bajistas. Vean que magnífico techo con confirmación. Poco que perder y mucho que ganar. Ahí 2000 títulos pueden dar una muy buena pasta.


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Warning, Amena rompe el mercado con una tarifa de 19 euros netos al mes para hablar de forma ilimitada. Los límites son insuperables salvo que uno sea un adicto a escuchar el tono del piiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Esto es un golpe tremendo para Telefónica y le mete un gol por toda la escuadra. El ARPU en Telefónica está por encima de esos 19 euros.
> Esto acelerará el sufrimiento en España, los van a reventar porque se espera réplica inmediata de los OMVs.
> ...



Contratación exclusiva por internet, sin tiendas físicas, SAC mediante 902, sin subvención de móvil, facturación exclusiva por internet y 100% no frills. Y la versión con internet solo 1€ más barato que la de Yoigo. No le veo yo mucho recorrido, aunque como bien dice puede comenzar otra guerrita comercial. Lo que está matando a Movistar es haber dejado de subvencionar terminales y tener la desfachatez de no tocar las tarifas. La mandrilada que le hizo Orange manteniendo sus subvenciones si que le ha hecho pupa.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La mejor semana desde Mayo 2010 en el ibex, y esto dice mucho.
> 
> Los usanos embalados y directos a llegar hasta los 1400 con papel para aburrir.
> 
> El duo Monti & Rajoy ha hecho más que el barbas en un sólo día. Increible.



Mucha similitud con lo que paso aquel mes. Por eso comente antes que esto es un Mayo 2.0. Vienen tiempos verdes hasta despues del verano.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Os pego un gráfico de cuando el SPX500 caia a los 126x.
> 
> En el equivoqué la primera resisténcia, que la marqué en 134x y Janus ya dijo que de eso nanai, que los 136x eran la resisténcia.
> 
> Sigo creyendo que vamos a los 137x y tendremos una posible vuelta, Janus, que opinas?



Yo veo los 1360 que eran soporte anterior y por ello se ha comportado como resistencia probada los días 11/6, 19-20-21/6. Yo creo que esa resistencia ya está quemada con el toque de hoy y que se proyecta la serie al siguiente nivel que podría ser el 1390 que es por donde pasa ahora la neck-line del anterior techo. El SP viene haciendo mínimos crecientes.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Contratación exclusiva por internet, sin tiendas físicas, SAC mediante 902, sin subvención de móvil, facturación exclusiva por internet y 100% no frills. Y la versión con internet solo 1€ más barato que la de Yoigo. No le veo yo mucho recorrido, aunque como bien dice puede comenzar otra guerrita comercial. Lo que está matando a Movistar es haber dejado de subvencionar terminales y tener la desfachatez de no tocar las tarifas. La mandrilada que le hizo Orange manteniendo sus subvenciones si que le ha hecho pupa.



19 euros es un precio imbatible para Telefónica. Recuerde que son mayoría los que solo utilizan el móvil para hablar. Los que le utilizan para datos, muchos son chiquillos que se pillan una tarifa de 9 euros para tener tarifa plana de datos y hablan con Whatsapp, Viber, .....

Esto a Telefónica le rompe. De hecho, es Orange a quien realmente tienen miedo, y mucho.

Cierto es que la han cagado y mucho con la eliminación de la subvención de terminales. El amigo XXXXX (nuevo CEO de TEF España) ha ido por la vía directa a mejorar la cuenta de resultados y se ha centrado en bajar el gasto más que en intentar captar nuevos ingresos. Game Over.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Ojo con los radares esta noche celebrando las plusvis.

[YOUTUBE]8thFtfLgpqc[/YOUTUBE]

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

En diferido - Los mviles dan las llamadas por perdidas

Vean que es lo que sucede .....


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Os pego un gráfico de cuando el SPX500 caia a los 126x.
> 
> En el equivoqué la primera resisténcia, que la marqué en 134x y Janus ya dijo que de eso nanai, que los 136x eran la resisténcia.
> 
> Sigo creyendo que vamos a los 137x y tendremos una posible vuelta, Janus, que opinas?



Ibex y SP van a llegar a resistencias a la vez, en lunes y con mi madre llamando para comentar que parece que todo se arregla por fin. Yo me bajo en la próxima... y usted? (en honor a la conchita de pepitoria)


----------



## Sipanha (29 Jun 2012)

Aquí estamos entonces, gracias Janus por compartir.


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Aquí estamos entonces, gracias Janus por compartir.



El nivel de 1390 que comento viene de la neck-line inclinada que surge de unir los mínimos de marzo y los de abril. Ha sido un techo de chapeau que ha cumplido muy bien el mínimo target que presentaba, hasta 1260 aprox.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Jun 2012)

"_5 de Junio



MarketMaker dijo:



Espero que si. Al menos se deberían testear mañana los 1286-1288, para tener una continuidad.

Minutos de la basura, se salen medianos que han sufrido bastante estos días y están maquillando lo que pueden sus resultados.

En 1299 volverán a entrar, apoyando una posible subida a los niveles objetivo marcados.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Al día siguiente el 6 se superó ese 1299 con entrada fuerte de dinero. Creo que fue ajetreo quien me preguntó ese mismo día que si esperaba subidas.


21 de mayo



MarketMaker dijo:



En 1292 entraron a sujetar la cotización, y se intuye la entrada de liquidez desde distintos frentes.

A esta hora de la tarde futuros muy fuertes, 
Posiciones a mantener: (Primera semana del 2012) entorno 1273-1282. 
Solo se perdería si la situación Europea se vuelve insostenible. Ojo Portugal que sería la puntilla para España (punto de no retorno). En este caso, esperemos que no, por el bien de la "gente" 1.120

Objetivos a corto plazo: *1338 y 1371* (alcanzar estos objetivos no significa que no se vaya a sufrir por parte de los de siempre el castigo, que deberían tener los gestores).

Hacer clic para expandir...



Como me vuelve a preguntar: se mantienen los objetivos, pero también que se está "ralentizando" mucho, y es que la cosa se complica por momentos, demasiado RUIDO externo.

Seguimos en la lucha.
_"






*Ha costado como se comentó la última vez en este mensaje del 14 de Junio. *
Los objetivos de esta serie se pueden dar casi por alcanzados, pese a que el "tempo" ha sido desesperantemente largo.

Solo añadir UNA DE CARACOLES y...

Lamento que esta vez las proyecciones se hayan alargado tanto en el tiempo, y por eso no les he "abandonado" del todo en esta serie.

Ahora tenemos a unos pocos mas ricos, y a unos muchos mas pobres. Espero que al menos hayan sacado tajada de esta auténtica pantomima.

Mucha suerte a todos y ojo que les vigilo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Jun 2012)

El que vaya corto, está muerto y enterrado...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El nivel de 1390 que comento viene de la neck-line inclinada que surge de unir los mínimos de marzo y los de abril. Ha sido un techo de chapeau que ha cumplido muy bien el mínimo target que presentaba, hasta 1260 aprox.



la neck line del HCH , digalo todo


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Jun 2012)

Esto claramente va parriba, esperando los 11.000 para diciembre


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Jun 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Bueno, para los que crean que somos todos unos valientes, yo me he quedao en la trinchera. Hasta esta tarde no he podido seguir nada, tb por trabajo y viajes (y que siga...) y además soy un cagao, así que se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer :o
> 
> Así que nada, me como los bocatas que dejó sipanha y repongo fuerzas para cuando se suba de nuevo la colina, supongo que cuando ya estemos en esos cincomiles....::



Ya decía yo que notaba una presencia... en fin, yo también me he perdido la jornada, y me he quedado, pero bueno, aquí hay bolsa todos los días dicen


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Esto claramente va parriba, esperando los 11.000 para diciembre



No eres primo del gato?? en serio solo entas aqui para decir estas tonterias?, porque llevas un par de semanas finas.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

MarketMaker dijo:


> "_5 de Junio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff, mensaje criptico y dificil de interpetar. A ver si alguien lo desencripta.


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No eres primo del gato?? en serio solo entas aqui para decir estas tonterias?, porque llevas un par de semanas finas.



Un respeto a las opiniones de los demás por favor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No eres primo del gato?? en serio solo entas aqui para decir estas tonterias?, porque llevas un par de semanas finas.





optimistic1985 dijo:


> Un respeto a las opiniones de los demás por favor.



Caballeros por favor, diriman sus diferencias como lo que son. Escojan arma y padrinos.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Caballeros por favor, diriman sus diferencias como lo que son. Escojan arma y padrinos.



Escojo el mando de arriba y como padrino a Pepe (dicen que se desbloquea al llegar al ultimo nivel del Street Fighter).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2012)

Yo voy con diosmercado, últimamente lo veo furioso con los usanos, debe estar a punto de transformarse en


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo voy con diosmercado, últimamente lo veo furioso con los usanos, debe estar a punto de transformarse en



Ahora que le leo, no sé porque me ha venido a la memoria que aún no me he tomado el gin tonic programado para hoy, fíjese usted que cosas tiene la mente :fiufiu:......... ahora vuelvo


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Jun 2012)

Foto del día: Bertok leading the troops out of the trench.


----------



## optimistic1985 (29 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Caballeros por favor, diriman sus diferencias como lo que son. Escojan arma y padrinos.



Elijo a ghandi. El ibex se va a estirar tanto como sus brazos.


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una pena que volvamos a perder el tiempo rebotando el muerto.
> 
> Cuanto antes aparezca la claudicación total y absoluta de la masa social, antes iniciaremos el camino de la construcción de nuevo futuro.
> 
> El viejo orden ya falleció, todo intento de recuperarlo es una absurda pérdida de tiempo, y de paso de dinero... porque este dinero no valdrá nada.



Y ahora que toca? Quemamos ya los billetes y ocupamos algun terrenito? Volveremos a ser cazadores-recolectores?:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahora que le leo, no sé porque me ha venido a la memoria que aún no me he tomado el gin tonic programado para hoy, fíjese usted que cosas tiene la mente :fiufiu:......... ahora vuelvo



Truhán! hoy toca experimento.....

Magallanes+fever tree+piel de lima+granos pimienta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2012)

:XX: 

La junta de Bankia explota de indignación por el fiasco de la entidad | Economía | EL PAÍS


_...o en acciones aconsejados por los empleados de las entidades en los que confiaban, y a los que se les contó que la apuesta era segura._ ::  :XX:


----------



## Seren (30 Jun 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es una pena que volvamos a perder el tiempo rebotando el muerto.
> 
> Cuanto antes aparezca la claudicación total y absoluta de la masa social, antes iniciaremos el camino de la construcción de nuevo futuro.
> 
> ...



Interesante lo que dice Robert Mundell. En efecto si el euro sobrevive el panorama económico va a cambiar pero mucho. 
Europa se va a transformar en mas materialista, desapareceran enormes montones de dinero dedicados a bienestar social a cambio de areas de productividad muy especializadas en un campo. La ciudadania preferirá resguardar su capital en "fajos de billetes" al estilo del antiguo oeste americano ya que no se deprecian, en vez de en bienes como inmuebles.
Puede que pueblos, provincias...enteras tengan que desaparecer para irse alla donde se acumule el capital y se mueva la pasta. Si españa se tiene que convertir en una especie de Nevada porque es la mas competitiva dentro de la eurozona en el mercado de la lujuria acabara siendolo, a no ser que se labre otro futuro, pero tiene que ser la mejor en ese campo si o si, esa es la cuestion para no desaparecer poblacionalmente. Para mi esto no ha hecho mas que empezar.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> La junta de Bankia explota de indignación por el fiasco de la entidad | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la neck line del HCH , digalo todo



Así es y de momento se espera que llegue hasta ahí. Si sube del tirón, entonces habrá un corto magnífico de unos 30 pipos al menos. En el largo, yo pienso más en subidas que en cortos .... pero será el mercado quien haga y deshaga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Truhán! hoy toca experimento.....
> 
> Magallanes+fever tree+piel de lima+granos pimienta



Experimento 8/10

cierto que los granos de pimienta no le dan mucho sabor, pero es divertido ver como suben, al adherirse las burbujas de carbónico y superar la fuerza de empuje a la gravitatoria, y posteriormente bajan al desprenderse estas en la superficie.

Buen finde chavalería!


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Warning, Amena rompe el mercado con una tarifa de 19 euros netos al mes para hablar de forma ilimitada. Los límites son insuperables salvo que uno sea un adicto a escuchar el tono del piiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Esto es un golpe tremendo para Telefónica y le mete un gol por toda la escuadra. El ARPU en Telefónica está por encima de esos 19 euros.
> Esto acelerará el sufrimiento en España, los van a reventar porque se espera réplica inmediata de los OMVs.
> ...



Timofónica está muerta, sólo les queda la opción de sobrevivir destrozando el balance. En ello están.

Aguantarán mientras el negocio en Brasil siga tirando. En cuanto decline, que lo hará, veremos el valor de timofónica muy, muy abajo.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> La junta de Bankia explota de indignación por el fiasco de la entidad | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



A los que tenemos una edad la junta nos recordaba al juicio de la colza: descorazonador.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica está muerta, sólo les queda la opción de sobrevivir destrozando el balance. En ello están.
> 
> Aguantarán mientras el negocio en Brasil siga tirando. En cuanto decline, que lo hará, veremos el valor de timofónica muy, muy abajo.



La estrategia del Sr Gilperez es apretar en la línea de gastos ...... y pasado el tiempo también se han dado cuenta que tiene que hacerlo en la línea de los costes. Han hecho tímidos avances en esa línea como la tarifa de 8 cent para la marca Tuenti ............ pero es todo estética porque a la hora de la verdad tampoco es una oferta que esté en mercado ampliamente difundida. Además, esa tarifa .... viendo como está el patio ..... es de lo más caro que existe.

Estos señores, como castuzos que son, han estado en el pensamiento de "con tiempo la crisis pasa y después todo vuelve a ser lo mismo". Han perdido un tiempo de oro que ha sabido muy bien aprovechar la competencia.

Telefónica tiene frente a sí a:
-OMVs: Van como una moto y son los claros ganadores del proceso de portabilidad en los últimos meses.
-Orange: recupera la marca Amena para tener un offering realmente low cost.
-Vodafone: están reventados pero ya se oye en algunos despachos en Madrid que está a puntito de comprar Simyo.
-Yoigo: Realmente muy muy bien. Han sabido dar los pasos importantes y siguen captando muchísimos clientes.

Telefónica se ha dado un tiro en el pie con la decisión de engañar a los consumidores amagando tener tarifas más bajas siendo la realidad la contraria. Su apuesta por el low cost está por ver cómo lo hace porque Tuenti no puede ser ya que esta posicionada para un segmento poblacional muy concreto.

Y viene la bajada de las tarfias de interconexión. Y pepephone se va a meter a vender ADSL. Y viene una aluvión de nuevas ofertas de los OMVs para seguir siendo los más low cost a pesar de Amena. Y ONO tiene una oferta en fibra magnífica en calidad y precio respecto a Telefónica. Y ................. realmente estos de Timofónica están fuera de contexto. Quien solo sabe apretar, extorsionar e imponer al cliente ...... es cuestión de tiempo que desaparezca porque el cliente se va cuando tiene alternativa.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Contratación exclusiva por internet, sin tiendas físicas, SAC mediante 902, sin subvención de móvil, facturación exclusiva por internet y 100% no frills. Y la versión con internet solo 1€ más barato que la de Yoigo. No le veo yo mucho recorrido, aunque como bien dice puede comenzar otra guerrita comercial. Lo que está matando a Movistar es haber dejado de subvencionar terminales y tener la desfachatez de no tocar las tarifas. La mandrilada que le hizo Orange manteniendo sus subvenciones si que le ha hecho pupa.



Lo más significativo es que es una respuesta de una grande al órdago de Yoigo, y además, mejorándolo. Llegado un determinado nivel, no es posible hacer mejoras del 50%, pero en comparación con yoigo, Amena:

Ofrece 1000 SMS al mes, y yoigo ninguno

Ofrece 3600 minutos de tarifa plana de voz al mes, mientras que en yoigo es ilimitado, siempre y cuando no se supere la media de duración de los clientes (sea lo que esa eso).

Limita el número de números diferentes a 150 (en yoigo son 300, en eso gana)

Y, sobre todo

No hay compromiso de permanencia. En yoigo, sin subvencionarte el móvil (te permiten pagarlo a plazos, eso sí), te obligan a una permanencia de 12 meses. 

En conjunto, la oferta de amena parece netamente mejor, y te permite aprovechar futuras guerras comerciales. 

Yo me estaba marchando de vodafone a yoigo, pero me voy a ir a amena. 

Janus, le has costado un cliente a yoigo. :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo más significativo es que es una respuesta de una grande al órdago de Yoigo, y además, mejorándolo. Llegado un determinado nivel, no es posible hacer mejoras del 50%, pero en comparación con yoigo, Amena:
> 
> Ofrece 1000 SMS al mes, y yoigo ninguno
> 
> ...





Yo he intentado la portabilidad desde la página web pero da error en "la segunda línea del DNI" por lo que al final no se puede tramitar. Son tontos hasta para programar la validación js de un puñetero código. Lógico cuando han emputecido tremendamente los servicios informáticos que se han llenado de proveedores con buen nombre pero llenos, por costes, con chavalitos de 22 años cobrando 800 euros al mes. Pues lógico, todo una puta mierda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2012)

En mi opinion;

- SMS _are dead._
- tarifas planas de voz, superfluas.

Plan de datos y tarifa barata de voz.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica está muerta, sólo les queda la opción de sobrevivir destrozando el balance. En ello están.
> 
> Aguantarán mientras el negocio en Brasil siga tirando. En cuanto decline, que lo hará, veremos el valor de timofónica muy, muy abajo.



Ahora quieren resucitar a Terra,...

lo siguiente será sacar acciones y ....


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Jun 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En mi opinion;
> 
> - SMS _are dead._
> - tarifas planas de voz, superfluas.
> ...



De hecho las TP de voz y de SMS están convirtiendo a la mitad de la población en auténticos acosadores de la otra mitad


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La estrategia del Sr Gilperez es apretar en la línea de gastos ...... y pasado el tiempo también se han dado cuenta que tiene que hacerlo en la línea de los costes. Han hecho tímidos avances en esa línea como la tarifa de 8 cent para la marca Tuenti ............ pero es todo estética porque a la hora de la verdad tampoco es una oferta que esté en mercado ampliamente difundida. Además, esa tarifa .... viendo como está el patio ..... es de lo más caro que existe.
> 
> Estos señores, como castuzos que son, han estado en el pensamiento de "con tiempo la crisis pasa y después todo vuelve a ser lo mismo". Han perdido un tiempo de oro que ha sabido muy bien aprovechar la competencia.
> 
> ...



puedes contar algo sobre R, janus ?
yo la tengo, y la 15 mini esta muy mejorada con respecto al anterior combo, además la redución de coste es significativa (incluye 4 canales de pago ) en movil 500M/mes 9€ 

R na túa casa - asistente de contratación


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2012)

Vida y obra de una quiebra

Ni levantaron cabeza ayer, donde todo cristo estaba alcista...

Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes contar algo sobre R, janus & cia?
> yo la tengo, y la 15 mini esta muy mejorada con respecto al anterior combo, además la redución de coste es significativa (incluye 4 canales de pago ) en movil 500M/mes 9€
> 
> 
> R na túa casa - asistente de contratación



o tarifa plana 19€ (caro) sólo 150 min


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La estrategia del Sr Gilperez es apretar en la línea de gastos ...... y pasado el tiempo también se han dado cuenta que tiene que hacerlo en la línea de los costes. Han hecho tímidos avances en esa línea como la tarifa de 8 cent para la marca Tuenti ............ pero es todo estética porque a la hora de la verdad tampoco es una oferta que esté en mercado ampliamente difundida. Además, esa tarifa .... viendo como está el patio ..... es de lo más caro que existe.
> 
> Estos señores, como castuzos que son, han estado en el pensamiento de "con tiempo la crisis pasa y después todo vuelve a ser lo mismo". Han perdido un tiempo de oro que ha sabido muy bien aprovechar la competencia.
> 
> ...



Lo tienen muy negro en todos los frentes y además se enfrentan a un escenario depresivo donde los clientes huyen de la calidad  hacia el bajo coste o).

En pocos años su ebitda lo veremos reducido al menos un 50% .... y la deuda ahoga.

Están sentenciados.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2012)

bertok has salido de la trinchera


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bertok has salido de la trinchera



Sólo escaramuzas para el ultracorto.

Salgo a por manzanas, hago el jornal y vuelvo al calor de la lumbre


----------



## sr.anus (30 Jun 2012)

hasta donde rebotara nuestro ibex?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> hasta donde rebotara nuestro ibex?



7400-7600

Manzanitas traigo,...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes contar algo sobre R, janus ?
> yo la tengo, y la 15 mini esta muy mejorada con respecto al anterior combo, además la redución de coste es significativa (incluye 4 canales de pago ) en movil 500M/mes 9€
> 
> R na túa casa - asistente de contratación



Sorry, hace ya años que no estoy cercano a gente de allí. Entonces era una empresa muy ineficiente por su tamaño y muy "sostenida" por la Comunidad Autónoma. Pero a decir verdad, ahora no tengo ni idea.

No me he mirado sus tarifas (solo he visto una de móvil que es peor que las de Yoigo y Amena) pero seguramente no sea el más barato por lo que échale un vistazo a otras operadoras y a ver si encuentras algo más barato.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vida y obra de una quiebra
> 
> Ni levantaron cabeza ayer, donde todo cristo estaba alcista...
> 
> Patriot Coal Corporation: NYSECX quotes & news - Google Finance



Mira la sesión en timeframe de minutos y mira el último minuto de negociación. Es curioso que todos los días negocia entre el 5% y el 10% de su capital.

Capitaliza 113 millones de dolares (hay penthouses en Manhattan que tienen un precio superior).


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo tienen muy negro en todos los frentes y además se enfrentan a un escenario depresivo *donde los clientes huyen de la calidad*  hacia el bajo coste o).
> 
> En pocos años su ebitda lo veremos reducido al menos un 50% .... y la deuda ahoga.
> 
> Están sentenciados.



Ya ni esto tienen estos tipos.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2012)

pregunta para Hentendidos;

la subida del viernes, ¿no estaría descontando que españa ganase la final y su consabida subida del 1% en el PIB?

* me han "obligao" a tomar 2 copazos de vino peleón en una terracita a pleno Solazo ... y ya se sabe, se empieza a analizar el ibex y :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pregunta para Hentendidos;
> 
> la subida del viernes, ¿no estaría descontando que españa ganase la final y su consabida subida del 1% en el PIB?
> 
> * me han "obligao" a tomar 2 copazos de vino peleón en una terracita a pleno Solazo ... y ya se sabe, se empieza a analizar el ibex y :ouch:



Daba igual lo que pasase, en esto tengo que dar 100% la razon a los at. Simplemente tocaba subir, era lo que marcaba el calendario de los tiburones. Una recompra de cortos algo retrasada.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo he intentado la portabilidad desde la página web pero da error en "la segunda línea del DNI" por lo que al final no se puede tramitar. Son tontos hasta para programar la validación js de un puñetero código. Lógico cuando han emputecido tremendamente los servicios informáticos que se han llenado de proveedores con buen nombre pero llenos, por costes, con chavalitos de 22 años cobrando 800 euros al mes. Pues lógico, todo una puta mierda.



Dentro lo estan pasando mal.Peor de lo que creia. Sudamerica ya esta flojeando.Ya ni directivos ni empleados creen en la viabilidad del negocio tal y como esta montado.De momento no comprare acciones de Tef al menos hasta que no cambie la situacion. Veo financieramente mas solido el negocio de kpn o portugal telecom.


----------



## Sipanha (30 Jun 2012)

El Tribunal Constitucional alemán ha recibido ya *seis recursos contra el pacto fiscal europeo y contra el fondo permanente de rescate al euro* para frenar su entrada en vigor, informó la portavoz de la Corte.

Tanto el pacto fiscal como el Mecanismo Europeo de Estabilidad (MEDE), dos pilares de la estrategia anticrisis de la canciller Angela Merkel, fueron ratificados la noche del viernes con una amplia mayoría en ambas Cámaras del Parlamento en Berlín.

Sin embargo, *el Tribunal Constitucional pidió al presidente Joachim Gauck que no los firme, paso final que los convierte en ley, para estudiar los recursos presentados.*

Su *entrada en vigor podría retrasarse hasta dentro de un mes*. El MEDE, un fondo de ayuda dotado con medio billón de euros (620.000 millones de dólares) y en el que Alemania es el mayor contribuyente, *debía comenzar a funcionar mañana domingo.*

Los últimos recursos fueron presentados en la madrugada de este viernes por 'Más Democracia', una asociación ciudadana con unos 12.000 miembros, y por Peter Gauweiler, político de la Unión Cristianosocial (CSU), la hermana bávara de la Unión Cristianodemócrata (CDU) de Merkel.

Antes habían llegado ya los recursos de la fracción parlamentaria del partido poscomunista La Izquierda y de un grupo de ciudadanos representados por un jurista de Núremberg. La sexta demanda fue presentada hace varios días también por ciudadanos.

Seis recursos intentan frenar el aporte alemn al pacto fiscal europeo | elmundo.es

Que no hay pastuki, chavales, no hay pastuki. ::


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2012)

Sigo pensando que Merkel no va a ceder. Pondrá unas condiciones inasumibles a los puteros del sur.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Merkel no va a ceder. Pondrá unas condiciones inasumibles a los puteros del sur.



Algo comentan en el El País(oe)

La letra pequeña del acuerdo arroja dudas sobre el éxito de España


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo escaramuzas para el ultracorto.
> 
> Salgo a por manzanas, hago el jornal y vuelvo al calor de la lumbre



Haces bien, Sniper y punto.

Saludos


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

Ya tengo la hoja con los datos de Enagas.

Ver archivo adjunto acciones.rar


BME
Enagas
Gas natural
Ebro
Iberdrola

Tengo mis dudas con las cifras de negocio que declararon entre 2000-2003. La normativa contable era diferente a la actual y los datos chocan un poco con los actuales (solo los ingresos) aunque puede que estén bien y simplemente sea por operaciones corporativas. Aunque los margenes tienen mas sentido en ese periodo y no en el actual. Si algún contable o auditor puede echar una ojeada a las cuentas mejor.
La empresa esta bastante saneada de hecho tienen en caja la mitad de la deuda y el negocio desprende unos margenes muy buenos.Vamos que nos están exprimiendo a base de bien en el recibo del gas


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dentro lo estan pasando mal.Peor de lo que creia. Sudamerica ya esta flojeando.Ya ni directivos ni empleados creen en la viabilidad del negocio tal y como esta montado.De momento no comprare acciones de Tef al menos hasta que no cambie la situacion. Veo financieramente mas solido el negocio de kpn o portugal telecom.



Janusito lo decía hace ya 4 años. Ese modelo de negocio en el que se sustenta por la relación con el regulador, la extorsión e incultura a nuestros mayores que pagan religiosamente un 60%, o más, de su factura en concepto de "cuota" y no servicio.

En cuanto se ha desarrollado la competencia, los dinosaurios tienen a desaparecer. Durante muchos años estuvieron entorpeciendo la competencia con la permisividad del regulador (ahora entienden por qué Zaplana y muchos políticos acaban de directivos en Telefónica?). Si no es por los policastros les hubiera pasado como a BT en UK en donde cayeron fulminados por la competencia en tiempo record.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sigo pensando que Merkel no va a ceder. Pondrá unas condiciones inasumibles a los puteros del sur.



Pues España es un pichón de los que hace daño ............ pero Italia ya es caza mayor. Si Monti se retira y vuelve al poder Berlusconi, ya puede Merkel empezar a vapear.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Jun 2012)

@janus

Movistar denuncia a Yoigo por su tarifa ‘Infinita’

Empiezan los navajazos...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> @janus
> 
> Movistar denuncia a Yoigo por su tarifa ‘Infinita’
> 
> Empiezan los navajazos...



Típica acción de castuzo. Señal inequívoca de que tienen miedo, mucho miedo, demasiado miedo, están llenos de miedo y ya cagan hasta miedo.

Tienen de tiempo para reinventarse hasta que ya no puedan extorsionar a los brasileiros (van años por detrás en desarrollo tecnológico en comunicaciones pero aceleran y mucho). Pero es tiempo lo van a utilizar para seguir ganando dinero y retribuir a sus accionistas (los fondos son los que mandan y así lo hacen ver) porque no tienen capacidad de innovación. Las ganancias del corto plazo se llevan muy mal con las innovaciones del largo plazo.

Amigos telefónicos, que ya no es como antes. Ahora hay competencia y gente mejor que vosotros lo cual no es difícil ya que cuando erais los mejores era porque estabais solos.


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Janusito lo decía hace ya 4 años. Ese modelo de negocio en el que se sustenta por la relación con el regulador, la extorsión e incultura a nuestros mayores que pagan religiosamente un 60%, o más, de su factura en concepto de "cuota" y no servicio.
> 
> En cuanto se ha desarrollado la competencia, los dinosaurios tienen a desaparecer. Durante muchos años estuvieron entorpeciendo la competencia con la permisividad del regulador (ahora entienden por qué Zaplana y muchos políticos acaban de directivos en Telefónica?). Si no es por los policastros les hubiera pasado como a BT en UK en donde cayeron fulminados por la competencia en tiempo record.



Dentro están teniendo unas campañas de marketing brutales. Mal asunto cuando ni los de arriba creen en el negocio

[YOUTUBE]UpxeqIVL3Ow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2012)

Los troles han vuelto a quitar la triple AAA al hilo. Votadlo que hoy lo cerramos y no podemos dejarlo así


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

Me acabo de introducir en el mundo de los gin-tonics...y he de decir que vaya gustazo

De momento ya he probado dos con nordic mist (No se si la tónica la habré elegido bien??)







Alguna sugerencia para elegir la 3 ginebra y tónica?


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acabo de introducir en el mundo de los gin-tonics...y he de decir que vaya gustazo
> 
> De momento ya he probado dos con nordic mist (No se si la tónica la habré elegido bien??)
> 
> ...



Poco le puedo asesorar ya que soy un neófito, pero creo que la Nordic mist estaba en la ban list por parte de los sibaritas que pueblan estas páginas.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2012)

@Durmiente

¿Podría usted recopilar también los combinados con ginebra + tónica en un solo mensaje?

ya que se pone a recopilar las banalidades del hilo, recopile lo realmente importante. :Baile:

@Ponzi

para mi gusto, de ginebras vas bien ... es más, la tanqueray es de mis favoritas (la normalita, ni ten ni leches).

respecto a las tónicas empleadas, intuyo que le va a caer algún que otro collejazo (con cariño, eh!).

dejo a l@s expertos aconsejarle, no sea que meta la pata y me pidan permaban + papelera + le***o en hogos :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acabo de introducir en el mundo de los gin-tonics...y he de decir que vaya gustazo
> 
> De momento ya he probado dos con *nordic mist* (No se si la tónica la habré elegido bien??)
> 
> ...










Para la Brockmans, una fever tree, o una Schweppes, salvo que quieras hacer experimentos raros. Y para la Tanqueray también. 

La nordic mist, que es la tónica de coca cola, no vale para nada. Si acaso, con Seagrams, que tiene un toque dulzón, como la tónica, y que muy fría entra bien como gintonic de batalla.

Y como se conecte pollastre, ni te cuento, te va a dar la del pulpo por empezar con nordic mist... :XX:


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 Jun 2012)

Hola buenas...no se si sabeis que la FDA a aprobado el primer medicamento para adelgazar en 13 años....


Arena Pharmaceuticals and Eisai Announce FDA Approval of BELVIQ® (lorcaserin HCl) for Chronic Weight Management in Adults who are Overweight with a Comorbidity or Obese (NASDAQ:ARNA)
ARNA: Summary for Arena Pharmaceuticals, Inc.- Yahoo! Finance
Aprueban droga contra la obesidad - laopinion.com

Eisai(Farma Japonesa) tiene adquirido derechos para vender...

Eisai, Arena announce expansion of lorcaserin marketing and supply agreement


Las farmas son muy especulativas,pero yo gracias a esta he sacado un dinerillo por que las pille a 3 dolares...


De momento su rival VVUS tiene revision para su producto Qnexa el 17 de Julio por que se lo aplazaron por los riesgos:

FDA Calendar

Tambien algunos insiders de VVUS se han ido con la aprobacion de ARNA (No confiaran mucho en su producto):::

VVUS Insider Trading - VIVUS Inc. - Form 4 SEC Filings

¿Que pensais del potencial a largo plazo de ARNA?.Esta tambien a la espera de aprobarse en EUROPA...la obesidad es una enfermedad cada vez en aumento asi que creo que esta compañia tiene potencial.

Segun este articulo ARNA puede valer 41$ por accion en 2016

Arena Pharmaceuticals: How Good Can It Get? - Seeking Alpha

Saludos y perdon por el toston.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Jun 2012)

Nordic no es tónica!


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2012)

Por lo que he oído es un inhibidor del apetito. No se trata de cuánto se come, que no es mucho, sino de qué se come. IMHO.


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por lo que he oído es un inhibidor del apetito. No se trata de cuánto se come, que no es mucho, sino de qué se come. IMHO.



Según los estudios de la farmacéutica, el uso de Belviq junto con una dieta sana y ejercicio ayudó a los pacientes a perder un 5 por ciento o más de su peso corporal después de un año, en comparación con los que sólo cuidaron su alimentación e hicieron deporte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Según los estudios de la farmacéutica, el uso de Belviq junto con una dieta sana y ejercicio ayudó a los pacientes a perder un 5 por ciento o más de su peso corporal después de un año, en comparación con los que sólo cuidaron su alimentación e hicieron deporte.



Dieta sana y deporte ienso: ......... es como decir que el 100% de quienes no invierten en bolsa, no pierden dinero en bolsa ::

No veo a unos de esos manaties que salen de ownearse en el mc donalds o Burri kiiiiing (léase con voz de gitano) haciendo ejercicio, la verdad :no:


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2012)

Vivimos en una sociedad decadente pero aún llena de tabús y prejuicios: para perder peso y sentirse mejor, menos pastillas y más sexo...


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Poco le puedo asesorar ya que soy un neófito, pero creo que la Nordic mist estaba en la ban list por parte de los sibaritas que pueblan estas páginas.




Que tonicas son recomendables?


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad decadente pero aún llena de tabús y prejuicios: para perder peso y sentirse mejor, menos pastillas y más sexo...



si es en compañía, mejor 

Respect a l@s "Singulares" :o


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad decadente pero aún llena de tabús y prejuicios: para perder peso y sentirse mejor, menos pastillas y más sexo...



A ver es para gente con sobrepeso y diabetes...no para todo el mundo...tiene que ser recetada.

Dicen que mejora notablemente la salud de los que padecen diabetes...


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Para la Brockmans, una fever tree, o una Schweppes, salvo que quieras hacer experimentos raros. Y para la Tanqueray también.
> 
> La nordic mist, que es la tónica de coca cola, no vale para nada. Si acaso, con Seagrams, que tiene un toque dulzón, como la tónica, y que muy fría entra bien como gintonic de batalla.
> 
> Y como se conecte pollastre, ni te cuento, te va a dar la del pulpo por empezar con nordic mist... :XX:




La brokmans la tome con schwepps y la tanqueray con nordic (fue como me las dieron)


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2012)

Y cambiando de tercio, he leído que Europa será la dueña y garante de las entidades rescatadas... Pero "europa" no es nada, no tiene personalidad jurídica como tal ¿no? ¿Será el nuevo titular el MEDE?

Por otra parte... pueden habernos hecho un hijo de madera... y me explico: no nos meten la deuda en el balance, pero nos quitan activos... así que los ratios de España empeorarán igualmente. Con una diferencia: si tenemos la deuda podemos tratar de gestionarla, pero sobre los activos que ya no tenemos... no podemos hacer nada...

Por cierto, espero que a los nuevos gestores no les de por revisar las cuentas... de lo contrario... ya veo a Rajoy atado al potro y a la Merkel, traje de cuero mediante, fustigándole a ritmo de samba...


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que tonicas son recomendables?



le han respondido antes ... para los que llevan la "L" ginebril, van bien con; fever tree o Schweppes (que va con tó) 8:


edito por lo de "fue como me las dieron"; 

reporte el local y le aplicaremos permaban al susodicho ... espero que el error lo comitiera algún camarer@ de refuerzo (poco experimentado) porque si no :abajo:


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> A ver es para gente con sobrepeso y diabetes...no para todo el mundo...tiene que ser recetada.
> 
> Dicen que mejora notablemente la salud de los que padecen diabetes...



Eso es porque no han hecho el estudio de lo que mejora el diábetico a base de polvos...


----------



## Jarlaxe (30 Jun 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me acabo de introducir en el mundo de los gin-tonics...y he de decir que vaya gustazo
> 
> De momento ya he probado dos con nordic mist (No se si la tónica la habré elegido bien??)
> 
> ...




Yo los otros dias probe la Hendrick´s con Fever-Tree. y aderezado con enebro(creo que era eso...bolitas parecida a la pimienta)Riquisima.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2012)

está claro que este hilo mejora la calidad de vida de las personas.

Solo falta que FranR deje el tinto con casera y adopte la ginebra ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2012)

atman dijo:


> Y cambiando de tercio, he leído que Europa será la dueña y garante de las entidades rescatadas... Pero "europa" no es nada, no tiene personalidad jurídica como tal ¿no? ¿Será el nuevo titular el MEDE?
> 
> Por otra parte... pueden habernos hecho un hijo de madera... y me explico: no nos meten la deuda en el balance, pero nos quitan activos... así que los ratios de España empeorarán igualmente. Con una diferencia: si tenemos la deuda podemos tratar de gestionarla, pero sobre los activos que ya no tenemos... no podemos hacer nada...
> 
> Por cierto, espero que a los nuevos gestores no les de por revisar las cuentas... de lo contrario... ya veo a Rajoy atado al potro y a la Merkel, traje de cuero mediante, fustigándole a ritmo de samba...



Amigo, Europa somos todos!!!!!, nos vamos a hacer banqueros!!!!!, ay si lo viera mi abuela .....


Gracias a RameroJoy, ZijoPuta y la Merkel, vamos a estar a la altura del Botín. Banqueros y sin ser dueños de ningún banco "botín path".


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Jun 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los troles han vuelto a quitar la triple AAA al hilo. Votadlo que hoy lo cerramos y no podemos dejarlo así



Entro, le pongo las cinco estrellas y me voy, que toca preparar la cena de toda la family...

No me levanten del todo el IBEX todavía, que seguiré otra semana más en el jacuzzi que he montado en la trinchera, sin poder operar.


----------



## rosonero (1 Jul 2012)

Pasé, vi y abrí ... nuevo hilo 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/322120-habeis-visto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a.html


----------

